#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة التعارف والمناسبات >  وقع ولو بكلمة..

## زهرة الحنين

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

ارجو من كل عضو اومشرف او اداري ان يوقع 0

ولو بكلمه او شعر او قصه قصيره 00

المهم ان يوقع يوميا 00 

فقط اشعرنا بوجودك وتكرم بتوقيعك ولا تحرمنا فرحتنا بحضورك 

حتى ولو دخلت الى المنتدى مره مرتين فى اليوم  

نبدا  


(( الحياة مليئه بالحجارة فلا تتعثر بها , بل اجمعها وابن بها سلماً تصعد به نحو النجاح ................ هكذا علمتني الحيـــاة )) !! 


اتمنى ان تحوز على اعجابكم واهتمامكم*

----------


## رشا

فكرو جميلة يا زهرة وانا حشترك معاكى ووقع بقصيدة لمحمود درويش 

ايها المارون بين الكلمات العابرة
احملوا أسمائكم وانصرفوا
وأسحبوا ساعاتكم من وقتنا ،و أنصرفوا
وخذوا ما شئتم من زرقة البحر و رمل الذاكرة
و خذوا ما شئتم من صور،كي تعرفوا
انكم لن تعرفوا
كيف يبني حجر من ارضنا سقف السماء 

ايها المارون بين الكلمات العابرة 
منكم السيف - ومنا دمنا
منكم الفولاذ والنار- ومنا لحمنا 
منكم دبابة اخرى- ومنا حجر
منكم قنبلة الغاز - ومنا المطر
وعلينا ما عليكم من سماء وهواء
فخذوا حصتكم من دمنا وانصرفوا
وادخلوا حفل عشاء راقص..و انصرفوا
وعلينا ،نحن، ان نحرس ورد الشهداء 
و علينا ،نحن، ان نحيا كما نحن نشاء

ايها المارون بين الكلمات العابرة
كالغبار المر مروا اينما شئتم ولكن
لا تمروا بيننا كالحشرات الطائرة
فلنا في ارضنا ما نعمل 
و لنا قمح نربيه و نسقيه ندى اجسادنا 
:و لنا ما ليس يرضيكم هنا
حجر.. او خجل
فخذوا الماضي،اذا شئتم الىسوق التحف
و اعيدوا الهيكل العظمي للهدهد، ان شئتم 
على صحن خزف
لناما ليس يرضيكم ،لنا المستقبل ولنا في ارضنا ما نعمل

ايها المارون بين الكلمات العابره
كدسوا اوهامكم في حفرة مهجورة ، وانصرفوا
واعيدوا عقرب الوقت الى شرعية العجل المقدس
!او الى توقيت موسيقىمسدس
فلنا ما ليس يرضيكم هنا ، فانصرفوا
ولنا ما ليس فيكم : وطن ينزف و شعبا ينزف 
وطنا يصلح للنسيان او للذاكرة
ايها المارون بين الكلمات العابرة
آن ان تنصرفوا 
وتقيموا اينما شئتم ولكن لا تقيموا يننا
آن ان تنصرفوا 
ولتموتوا اينما شئتم ولكن لا تموتو بيننا
فلنا في ارضنا مانعمل
ولنا الماضي هنا
ولنا صوت الحياة الاول
ولنا الحاضر،والحاضر ، والمستقبل
ولنا الدنيا هنا...و الاخرة 
فاخرجوا من ارضنا
من برنا ..من بحرنا
من قمحنا ..من ملحنا ..من جرحنا
من كل شيء،واخرجوا 
من مفردات الذاكرة
ايها المارون بين الكلمات العابرة

----------


## كتكوتة مصر

وانا كمان هشارك بجملة بسيطة فيها كتير من المعاني هي
لا تقر عيناك الا ببر والداك
وشكرا يا زهرة الحنين على الفكرة الحلوة دي

----------


## زهرة الحنين

*منورين والله 
يا كتكوته
ومشكور اخي الكريم علي القصيدة
في رعايه الله
حنين*

----------


## nariman

أغنيه بحبها
القلوب جواها نسمه قادره تهزم أى ريح
القلوب جواها كلمه تحضن الزمن الجريح
لكننا ... ازاى نداوى جرحنا منغير ايدينا متلمسو
وازاى حنسمع بعضنا واحنا كلامنا بنهمسو
القريب عمال بيبعد والبعيد غرقان فى دمعه
والغنا مبقاش بيسعد لا اللى قايله ولا اللى سامعه
بس انا برضه حغنى مش حسلم للتمنى
وافضل أحلم بالحقيقه والحقيقه جوه منى
اللى يغنى بيوصف جنه عايش فيها ويا حبيبه 
واللى بيسمع كان يتمنى بس الجنه مجاتش نصيبه
يسمع عنها ومشافهاش.... قرب منها ومطالهاش
يعنى الحب اللى بيتغنى غير الحب اللى بيتعاش

----------


## زهرة الحنين

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
شكرا اختي الكريمه علي مرورك
فعلا كلمات رائعه
دعاء سيدنا ادم عليه السلام
اللهم انك تعلم سري وعلانيتي فاقبل معذرتي وتعلم حاجتي فاعطني سؤلي وتعلم ما في نفسي فأغفر لي ذنوبي اللهم اني اساللك ايمانا يباشر قلبي ويقينا صادقا انني اعلم انه للن يصيبني الا ما كتبته لي والرضا بما قسمته لي يا ذا الجلال والاكرام

فاجابه الله عز وجل
قد غفرت لك ولا ياتيني احد من ذريتك بمثل ما دعوتني به الا غفرت له وكشفت همومه ونزعت الفر من بين عينيه
صدق الله العلي العظيم*

----------


## عصفور الشعر

*حقيقى موضوع جميل جدا يا زهرة ينضم الى باقة موضوعاتك الجميله بالمنتدى منذ ان أشتركتِ معنا 


أنا تصورى فى اللحظه دى كنت فعلا بسعى لتغيير توقيعى بأغنيه جديده .. وبدور لها على لينك على أى موقع  وهى أغنية محمد فؤاد من فيلم كامننا  ((بحلم ويحلالى )) واللى بحبها جدا جدا  ..خصوصا أنها بعيده عن أغانى الحب والشوق والهجر  والعذاب ..اللى بنسمعها نهار وليل وزهقنا منها  ....ومن الاغنيه دى إسمحيلى أختار   الكوبليه ده عشان أوقع بيه لأنه بحس إنه بيعبر عن توت




بحلم ...وحلمى بسيط ..مش حلم جاه ولا  صيت..بحلم أكون نفسى 


يسمع غنايا... الطير .. يغنى غنوة خير.....للدنيا ..... ولنفسى 


واللى قدرت عليه .. اللى قدرت عليه ..... يكفى ..... ويحلالى 



مع خالص ودى واحترامى وتقديرى

خوكى 


توت*

----------


## زهرة الحنين

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
شكرا اخي الكريم علي مرورك 
واضافه بعض من كلمات الاغنيه التي تفضلها
شكرا لك
وفي حفظ الله
حنين*

----------


## زهرة الحنين

* أننا لم نفترق 
لبقيت نجماً في سمائك سارياً
وتركت عمري في لهيبك يحترق
لو أنني سافرت في قمم السحاب 
وعدت نهراً في ربوعك ينطلق
لكنها الأحلام تنثرنا سراباً في المدى
وتظل سراً في الجوانح يختنق ...


لو أننا لم نفترق 
كانت خطانا في ذهول تبتعد
و تشدنا أشواقنا 
فنعود نمسك بالطريق المرتعد 
تلقي بنا اللحظات 
في صخب الزحام كأننا 
جسد تناثر في جسد 
جسدان في جسد نسير و حولنا 
كانت وجوه الناس تجري كالرياح
فلا نرى منهم أحد ...



مازلت أذكر عندما جاء الرحيل 
و صاح في عيني الأرق 
و تعثرت أنفاسنا بين الضلوع 
و عاد يشطرنا القلق 
و رأيت عمري في يديك 
رياح صيفٍ عابثٍ 
و رماد أحلام .. وشيئاً من ورق 
هذا أنا .. عمري ورق .. حلمي ورق ..
طفل صغير في جحيم الموج حاصره الغرق ..
ضوء طريد في عيون الأفق ..
يطويه الشفق ..
نجم أضاء الكون يوماً واحترق ...



لا تسألي العين الحزينة ..
كيف أدمتها المقل
لا تسألي النجم البعيد ..
بأي سر قد أفل
مهما توارى الحلم في عيني
و أرقني الأجل 
مازلت ألمح في جبين الأفق 
نجمات جديدة
و غدا ستورق في ليالي الحزن ..
أيام سعيده
وغدا أراك على المدى ..
شمسا تضيء ظلام أيامي ..
و إن كانت بعيده ...



لو أننا لم نفترق 
حملتك في ضجر الشوارع فرحتي 
و الخوف يلقيني على الطرقاتِ 
تتمايل الأحلام بين عيوننا 
و تغيب في صمت اللقل نبضاتي 
و الضوء يسكب في العيون بريقه 
و يهيم في خجل على الشرفات ِ
كنا نعانق في الظلام دموعنا
و الدرب منفطر من العبرات 
و توقف الزمن المسافر في دمي 
و تعثرت لوعة خطواتي 
و الوقت يرتع والدقائق تختفي
فنطارد اللحظات باللحظات ِ
ما كنت أعرف والرحيل يشدنا 
أني أودع مهجتي و حياتي
ما كان خوفي من رحيل آتي 
لم يبق شيئا منذ كان وداعنا 
غير الجراح تئن في كلماتي ...

لـــــــو أننــااا لم نفترق ؟؟..
...
..
.

تمنيت لو انا كاتبتها..*

----------


## rachad_zd

" لا ترمي الماضي خلفك، فتصبح آلة... ::  
ولا تضعه أمامك، فتشل حركتك... ::  
بل إحمله على كتفيك وإنطلق به ::  

*و لكم سلامي يا أصحابي*

----------


## malkro7y

اسمحيلي حنين اوقع برباعيه لجاهين وفيها جزء من توقيعي

 ::  
انا اللي بالامر المحال اغتوي 
شفت القمر نطيت لفوق في الهوي 
طلته مطلتوش وايه انا يهمني 
وليه مادام بالنشوي قلبي ارتوي 
وعجـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــبي 
 ::

----------


## زهرة الحنين

*- عندما تفقد الثروة لا يفقد شيء, وعندما تفقد الصحة يفقد بعض الشيء, ولكن عندما تفقد الأخلاق يفقد كل شيء.
2- لا تجالسوا أصحاب الأهواء ولا تجادلوهم ولا تستمعوا إليهم. 
3- أجود الناس من أعطي من حرمه, واحلم الناس من عفا عمن ظلمه.
4- سادة الناس في الدنيا الأسخياء, وفي الآخرة الأتقياء.*

----------


## شيزا

ودي اغنية بحبها وبعتز بيها جدا والاغنية لشادية
خلاص مسافر مسافر مسافر صحيت في يوم من الايام حسيت اني غريب غريب حسيت بغدر الصحاب والي افتكرته حبيب وانا دنا انا الي ياما غنيت علي اليالي في الفرح موال وفي الجرح موال والصبر موال اصبح علي دا الحال غيرب اصبح انا غريب ولا حد جنبي قريب وقلت اسافر مسافر مسافر ... وخايفه لما تسافر علي البلد الغريب تنسي انك فايت في بلدك حبيب مستني باشوق تعبان تعبان تعبان من الفراق قو م ولعلك شمعه  نورها مستنيك وفي عيونه دمعه امسحها باديك لما تجيني تاني تاني من البلد الغريب... يومين واسافر يمكن اقابل الصبر في سكتي يمكن الاقي الراحه في غربتي.... كان نفسي اكون جنبك حبيبه حبيبه من بلدك تسهر علي راحتك تفرحلك في فرح وتقاسمك في جرحك والهم تشيله عنك لما تجيني تاني من البلد الغريب ....يومين واسفر يمكن اقبل الصبر في سكتي يمكن الاقي الراحه في غربتي .. خايفه تلاقي ورده تحلو في عينيك تحلو في عينك تنساني وتميل تقطفها بايديك وتجرحك الاشواك وتتعزب هناك نقطفها بايديا و متجرحش فيك سيب الجرح ليا وخلي الفرح ليك بس ارجعلي تاني تاني تاني تاني من البلد الغريب

----------


## badry_1986

موضوع جميل اوى
واحب اشارك فيه بكام كلمه كده يارب ينولوا اعجابكم
**لو العالم كله بيحبك فانا واحد منهم&لو واحد هو اللى بيحبك يبقى هو انا & لو محدش بيحبك يبقى اسف انا مت.......
**ان طالت غربتى ففى غربتى فقدت حياتى , فازرع الورد يوم وفاتى , وانثر على قبرى ذكرياتى.......
**اغار من كلماتى القيها عليك فتعجبك كلماتى وتنسي من كتبها.......
اخوكم محمود ,,,

----------


## زهرة الحنين

**ان طالت غربتى ففى غربتى فقدت حياتى , فازرع الورد يوم وفاتى , وانثر على قبرى ذكرياتى.......
**اغار من كلماتى القيها عليك فتعجبك كلماتى وتنسي من كتبها.......


*
كلماتك رائعه شكرا علي مرورك
حنين*

----------


## عصفور الشعر

بمناسبة الغربه وأشياء أخرى أحب اوقع بالاغنيه المحببه الى قلبى وبسمعها دايما ومنذ خمس سنوات من الترحال 






أسيبكم معاها .. ويارب كل طير غريب يعود لعشه ::

----------


## مظلوووم

موضوع جميل يا زهره الحنين وباسجل اعجابى بيه
وبتحضرنى الان حكمه انجليزيه ولكن ممتازه
The Path Of Excess Leads To The Tower Of The Wisedom
طريق الالام يقودك الى قمه الحكمه او ابراج الحكمه
اللى بعدوووووووا
انووووووووبيس

----------


## وردة النيل

موضوع جميل يا زهرة وانا اوقع بكلمه هى بس بحبها اوىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى من السهل على الانسان ان ينسى نفسه ولكن من الصعب عليه ان ينسى روح سكنت  بس مووضع رائع جدااااااااااااااااااااا  تسلم ايدك يا زهرة من اختكم وردة النيل انى احبكم فى الله

----------


## زهرة الحنين

*شكرا وردة النيل علي مرورك
وكلكماتك الطيبه
في حفظ الله
حنين*

----------


## bedo_ic

فكرة جميلة واسمحوا لى بالكلمة دى
((( كله يهون الا فراق الاحباب )))

----------


## زهرة الحنين

*لا تلم رحيلي يا حبيبي لا تلم قلبي العليل
فالقلب من بعدك يا حبيبي جرح من الدم يسيل
قد بت فيها ليالٍ يا حبيبي اسقي البحر من دمعي الكثير
لا تلمني على شوق ياحبيبي انا فيه كالطفل الفطيم
احبو على جمر الوداع يا حبيبي وادمدم فيها لحني الحزين
لا تلم عيني يا حبيبي لا تلم حبي الدفين*

----------


## أحمد المليجي

موضوع جميل حقا و يستحق تحية 
---------------------
اما عن الكلمة او الحكمة فهي نصيحة بديها لكل واحد بيخلص اي اوراق 
اوي تدفع رشوة لاي موظف حكومي مهما كان المسمي اللي يدفع تحتة هذة الرشوة و مهما كان هيحصل لورقك مادمت مع ربنا كل شىء هيتحل
تحياتي
 ::

----------


## نوسة

ايوة  كلة الا فراق الاحباب

----------


## مظلوووم

> اما عن الكلمة او الحكمة فهي نصيحة بديها لكل واحد بيخلص اي اوراق 
> اوي تدفع رشوة لاي موظف حكومي مهما كان المسمي اللي يدفع تحتة هذة الرشوة و مهما كان هيحصل لورقك مادمت مع ربنا كل شىء هيتحل


تسلم يا احمد هوا دا الكلام الصح ولو كلنا عملنا كدا الموظفين هايلتفتوا لشغلهم كويس ونقضى على الظاهره دى

----------


## badry_1986

ان طالت غربتى ففى غربتى فقدت حياتى فازرع الورد يوم وفاتى وانثر على قبري ذكرياتى
كنت القوى كنت الامين كنت الصادق بين شباب الوادى فهل ترى اليوم احد يتذكر حياتى
غير عملا مباركا لوجهه لم احصد او حسنه قمت بها فى حياتى
كنا نترك المساجد ونذهب للملاهى فى غفله لتلقى الفتات
فاليوم هل من احد يحمل عنى هما اويزيد من حسناتى
فات الميعاد فات الوقت فارحمنى يا من وقت الاوقات
اخوكم محمود ,,,

----------


## sea_wolf

*عندما تسير ....ززتذكر الىاين تذهب ولماذا وماذا فى  نهاية المسير*

----------


## مظلوووم

عش ذئبا تخشاك الكلاب
عش حكيما تلمس السحاب
عش عادلا تملك الاسباب
عش مع الله طائعا تامر فتجاب

----------


## أحمد المليجي

> عش ذئبا تخشاك الكلاب


ياوحش
 ::  
-----------
لما تكون لسة صاحي من النوم ما تدخلش في مناقشة عشان اكيد هتقلب بخناقة  ::

----------


## مظلوووم

> لما تكون لسة صاحي من النوم ما تدخلش في مناقشة عشان اكيد هتقلب بخناقة


دى صح وعن تجربه ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  :: 
وكلمتى دلوقتى
السعاده مش فلوس ولا ناس على ناس بتدوس السعاده كلمه حلوه تريح النفوس
وعجــــــــــبــــــــــى
اللى بعدوووووووووا
انووووووووبيس

----------


## badry_1986

يا من جلست على الكرسي & افعل لاخرتك فاعلم ان الكرسي زائل ولو دام لغيرك ما وصل اليك
اخوكم محمود ,,,

----------


## زهرة الحنين

*الدنيا ساعة فاجعلها طاعة*

----------


## زهرة الحنين

*جميل هو الانسان الذي يحب ولايخدع
يتألم ولا يصرخ...تدمع عيناه ولا يبكي
وأجمل إبتساامه تلك التي تشق طريقها وسط الدمووع
لذلك عش حيااتك وانسى الهموم..*

----------


## badry_1986

قمه التحدى ان تعشق من ليس لك
قمه الحزن ان تبتسم وفى عينيك الف دمعه
قمه الالم ان تسكت وفى قلبك جرح يتكلم
قمه الاستغراب ان تنجرح ممن تحب
وقمه الحب ان تحب من جرحك
وقمه الوفاء ان تنسي جرح من تحب
اخوكم محمود ,,,

----------


## مظلوووم

كلمتكم جميله يا محمود انت وزهره
وتوقيعى النهارده
شكوت الى وكيع سوء حفظ
فارشدنى الى ترك المعاصى
وقال لى بان العلم نورا
ونور الله لا يهدى لعاصى
اللى بعدووووووووا
انووووووووووووووبيس

----------


## عصفور الشعر

كما تدين .. تدان .. وإن لم تستحى .. فافعل ما شئت.


تووووت

----------


## badry_1986

لا تخاف من الذى يخاف الله وخاف كل الخوف من الذى لا يخاف الله
من حفر حفره لاخيه المسلم وقع فيها
ان كنت تريد ان تعصي الله فاعصيه بدون ان يراك وبدون ان تكون على ارضه وقت معصيتك
اخوكم محمود ,,,

----------


## العمرساعه

كمان لقائي بكي يا سنة2005كان لقائا سريعا اشبه بالحلم  كما كان لقائي السابق مع بقية السنين ,,,,,,على العموم قريبا جدا سوف تذهبين يا سنة2005 وتأتي سنة2006 ,,,,,,اعتقد ان لاجديد كالعاده روتين ممل كل سنه وانتم طيبين وغيرنا طريقة الكتابه من 2005 الي 2006 والباقي انتي تعرفينه يا2005  ::::::::،،،،،،، التوقيع  ::  العمر ساعه

----------


## مظلوووم

لسانك حصانك ان صنته صانك وان هنته هانك

----------


## ابن الكنانة

أطاق لها السيف لا خوف ولا وجل        أطاق لها السيف وليشهد لها زحل

----------


## nariman

كان نهرى عطشان للمطر 
ويصب فى بحورك هدر
تنطق عيونى باشتياقى
وغير سكوتك متلقيش 
وكأن حبى عمره باقى 
وشمس نوره متنطفيش
وللأسف مفهمتنيش

----------


## badry_1986

لو كل كلب عوا القيت له حجرا لصار كل حجر بدينار

----------


## زهرة الحنين

*قررت ان أبتعد 
عن مواسم الأفراح
لأهرب الى ارضاً سوداء 
بارده لا نور ولاحياة فيها
لأجد نفسى بعيداً عن
(( العالم الزائف ))
فقد طعنتـ 
بأبشع السهام
فلم يعد ما أملكه
سوى شي واحد
دموع انزفها
:
:
كل شيء
من حولي صامت
يتوجع في سكون 
ألملم بعثرة نفسي
أبحث عن أوراقي
لكن .... لاشيء 
حنين
فقدت الاشياء ومسمياتها
وأصبح الفرح ضائعاً*

----------


## الوطواط الفدائى

*أحبك حب البطة للبطوط .:. والفرخة للكتكوت .:. والصعيدى للنبوت .:. والجربان للبرغوت*

----------


## مظلوووم

استرخى على ضفاف نهر الزمن وارقب وسترى جثث اعدائك تمر من امامك

----------


## زهرة الحنين

*هناك

في الأفق البعيد

على تلك التلال الخضراء

محلقه عيناي بين الغيوم البيضاء

تعتصر قطرات مطر من دموعي

يلوح طيف الانتظار

وقد تلاشى رويدا ً رويدا ً

فهل من عودة ... هل من رجوع

حتى لا يبقى طيف الانتظار سراب ٍ يتلاشي

بانتظار الأنتظار اانتظر ايضا اعدائي 
يمرون علي فماذا انا بفاعله
ااجعلهم يمرون
هم من قادوني الي شتات احلامي
الوعود الوعود الوعود
سمعنا منها الكثير الكثير الكثير
فهل بقى للقيلي بقية
لقد تصارعت الحروف
وتناثرت بكلمات بلا معنى...بلا هدف
تنزف من الألم..من الأنين..من العذاب
كنت في أروع الأحلام
لأستيقظ بكابوس
هذا هو قدري
وهذا هو نهاية عشقي؟؟!
هذه هى الحياة....وهذه هى سخرية القدر

حنين*

----------


## free_bird

[grade="00008B FF6347 008000 0000FF"]ما أجمل الصداقة حين نختلف في التوجه

حين يكثر الأصدقاء المثقفين الذين تعاشرهم , وتتنوع توجهاتهم وتكثر النقاشات فيما بينهم , تلك هي المتعه الحقيقية , حيث لا حدود للصراحة والواقعية[/grade]

----------


## العمرساعه

نعم والف نعم لما تقول +++++ ولكن تجري الرياح بما لا تشتهي السفن

----------


## LORDKAZA

مش ذنبنا يبقى العذاب مكتوب لنا 
مش ذنبنا نحتار ونسأل نفسنا
الحب ده من حقنا ولا مهوش مقسوم لنا 
ولا مجرد حب عشرة عشنا فيه من صغرنا مش ذنبنا
اغنية جميله لعلى الحجار

----------


## مظلوووم

ماحد فيكى يا دنيا خلى من الهم             حتى قلوع المراكب
واوعاك تقول للندل ياعم            ولو كان فوق القلعه راكب

----------


## العمرساعه

ليه التشاؤم ليه الانين والاهات والالم ؟؟؟؟؟  الاتعرفون ان الالم والامل نفس الحروف !!!!!! "" وان تعدو نعمة الله لاتحصوها"" فل ينظر احدكم الي النعم التي هو ينعم بها  وفعلا لن تحصوها لأن اخر  حرف تكتبه نعمه واخر نفس تتنفسه فهو نعمه،،،،، وغيره كثيييييييييييييييييييييير

----------


## ماما زوزو

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
تسلم ايدك ابنتى العزيزة
موضوع جميل جدااا
ان شاء الله سأمر كثيرا*

----------


## زهرة الحنين

*[frame="6 80"]طالت ايام الجفا ونسيت ايه طعم الوفا 
وخلص من الدنيا الوفا
وبقيت وحدي بالدنيا ما حد سالني ايه بيكي
لا فقير ولا حتي غني ومشيت 
رحلت من غير ما اودعك وقلبي خادة معك ودعيت لربي رجعك
وكتير علي بالي خطر نمشي سوا تحت المطر مثل فراشات الزهر ونطير
ونطير لحدود السما تهمس لقلبي بالوفا ومن دون ما تحكي افهمك واحتار
احتار ويخلص الحكي وراسي علي صدرك يتكي وتبكي عيوني بالبكي وايه صار
وبعدك تسالني بغيابك ايه صـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــار

خلص الوفا
حنين [/frame]*

----------


## badry_1986

يابن ادم عندما تولد يؤذن فى اذنك بدون صلاه
وعندما تموت يصلى عليك بدون اذن
وكأن حياتك هى تلك الفتره التى تقضيها بين الاذان والصلاه
فلا تضيع وقتك بعيد عن الله
اخوكم محمود,,,

----------


## ابو عاصم

لايضيق سم الخياط (خرم الابرة) علي متحابين ولا تسع الدنيا لمتباغضين ::

----------


## malkro7y

::  
اصبر علي كيد الحاسود فان صبرك قاتله 
فالنار تأكل بعضها ان لم تجد ما تأكله 

 ::

----------


## amr emam

ليس اول حب هو اكبر حب 

ولكنه اصغر حب 

عمرو امام

----------


## مظلوووم

قد تحتاج الجروح العميقه احيانا الى الاكتواء بالنار لتشفى

----------


## الوطواط الفدائى

*الله غايتنـــــــا .... الله غايتنــــــا* 
*قرآننا دستورنا ... قرآننا دستورنـا* 
*قرآننـــــــــــا شرعتنــــــــــــــــا* 
*الله غايتنـــــــا .... الله غايتنــــــا* 
*قرآننا دستورنا ... قرآننا دستورنـا* 
*قرآننـــــــــــا شرعتنــــــــــــــــا* 
*جهــادنا سبيلنــا .:. جهادنا سبيلنا*
*والموت فى سبيل الله أسمــــــــى*
*آمانينـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــا*
*     آآآآآسمـــــــــــــــى*
*أمــــانيــنـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــا*

----------


## مظلوووم

مثل من الامثله القديمه سمعتها من واحد كبير
لو حبتك الحيه اتلفع بيها دا قضائك فى ايد اللى خالقها مش فى ايديها
اللى بعدوووووووا
انووووووبيس

----------


## رشا

سيبك سيبك 
من تغريبك 
بكره الليل 
يطلع له نهار

----------


## الوطواط الفدائى

*๑۩ً اعتراف مصرى ۩๑*

*إحنا اللى بنينا الهرم الأكبر*
*وبيجرى فى دم عروقنا النيل*
*وإحنا اللى رسمنا أحزانا*
*جوه المواويل*
*وإحنا اللى خرمنا التعريفة*
*والربع جنيه*
*وأحنا اللى دهنا الهوا دوكوا*
*وملسنا عليه*
*وبنعرف نسرق فى المولد*
*ونبيع طراطير*
*وكلامنا بيعرف يتلون كل الألوان*
*وبنعرف نهرب م. الفرحة*

*وكل الأحزان*

*وزرعنا النخل الحيانى*

*وأخدنا كل نواه الفسدان*

*وسندنا الزير*

*الطين لونا بلون أسمر*

*النور لونا خطوط بيضا*

*وبقينا حمير*

*ماأحنا اللى بنينا الهرم الأكبر*

*وبيجرى فى دم عروقنا النيل*

*وبنعرف نهرب م. الفرحة*

*وكل الأحزان*

*وزرعنا النخل الحيانى*

*وأخدنا كل نواه الفسدان*

*وسندنا الزير*

*الطين لونا بلون أسمر*

*النور لونا خطوط بيضا*

*وبقينا حمير*

*ماأحنا اللى بنينا الهرم الأكبر*

*وبيجرى فى دم عروقنا النيل*

*وإحنا اللى زرعنا الأرض*

*القطن القمح الخير*

*وإحنا اللى شقانا بيروح للغير*

*من غير ولا قرش*

*غير شقة فول الصبحية*

*معجونة بهم*

*أو سهرة فى قهوة يوماتى*

*على طبق الدش*

*أو نسكت*

*وكمان نسكت*

*على كرسى قاعد على كرسى*

*بيربى فى كرش*

*بنعرف ندهن فى لسانا ونقول فى رياء*

*ونصدر أحسن ماو صلنا*

*من أصل غباء*

*من غير الغش*

*ده لإنه أصيل*

*ماأحنا ..اللى بنينا الهرم الأكبر*

*وبيجرى فى دم عروقنا النيل*

*واحنا الفالحين الناصحين الحافيين..*

*واحنا العريانه قلوبنا رغم البطاطين*
*واحنا الى صنعنا النكته الحلوة*

*واحنا اللى عملنا الظرف ظريف*

*واحنا البردانه قلوبنا*

*والحلم بتاعنا يادوب تخاطيف*

*وقلوبنا اتباعت بغطاها*

*ماهو أصل القلب من الخنقة*

*كان جلدة خفيف*

*واحنا الشعب المصرى الطيب*

*مهدود الحيل*
*ساكن فى بلادة غريب*

*زى الضيف*

*ونضيفة جيوبه وأنضف م. الصينى*

*بعد التنضيف*

*أحلامنا البهتانة معانا*

*جوه المناديل*

*ملفوفة عشان تستنى الدور*

*نشتاق للضلمة فى عز النور*

*نشتاق للنور*

*بالليل*

*وخلاص فاض بينا الكيل*

*مااحنا .....اللى بنينا الهرم الأكبر*

*وبيجرى فى دم عروقنا النيل*

----------


## الوطواط الفدائى

*حسبنا الله و نعــــــم الوكيـــــل
"من يقتل مؤمناً متعمداً فجزاؤه جهنم خالداً فيها"

*

----------


## الوطواط الفدائى

*إصابة 100 طفل باختناقات وإغماءات واحتراق 30 منزلاً بقرية الصلعا بسوهاج وإجهاض سيدة في الشهر السادس بسبب اعتداءات الشرطة واعتقال ما يزيد عن 400 مواطن حتى الآن...
*

----------


## عصفور الشعر

اذا الايمان ضاااااااااع .... فلا أمان  



 ولا دنيا.... لمن ... لم يحيى دينه

----------


## فى حب مصر

السلام عليكم

اللة عليك  تسلم اديك   ........................  مع اعتزارى  للمعلق على محمد على

كلام كويس    بس  انا  ماليش دعوة بية  

انا سمعت كلامك  ووقعت بكلمة

انا ماليش دعوة ياعم

انا فى حالى

انا  لا اتحمل مسؤلية  ابداااااااااااااااا

حكومتى  علمتنى  كدة  وانا الى يحكمنى اقولة ياعمى

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

اة  يا بلد

اخوكم 
عمرو
المنوفى

----------


## الوطواط الفدائى

*الوطواط الفدائى؛*
*أحمد شعبان؛*

----------


## مظلوووم

المركب اللى غرق اوعاك تعاود فيه دا لو كان حيطانه دهب الموج هايلعب بيه
وعجبــــــــــــى
اللى بعدووووووا
انوووووووووبيس

----------


## نوسة

تسلم ايدك يا مظلوم كلمتك عجبتنى جدا  فعلا 
المركب اللى غرق اوعاك تعاود فيه دا لو كان حيطانه دهب الموج هايلعب بيه

----------


## أحمد المليجي

> المركب اللى غرق اوعاك تعاود فيه دا لو كان حيطانه دهب الموج هايلعب بيه
> وعجبــــــــــــى
> اللى بعدووووووا
> انوووووووووبيس


و النبي انت حكيم .... مش محمد منير  ::  

احتفظ باصدقائك بالقرب منك و احتفظ باعدائك اقرب 
من فلم الاب الروحي

----------


## مظلوووم

> تسلم ايدك يا مظلوم كلمتك عجبتنى جدا فعلا


ربنا يخليكى يا نوسه يا رافعه روحى المعنويه هههههههههههههه  :: 




> و النبي انت حكيم .... مش محمد منير


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه لا انا شعبوله اييييييييييييييييه  ::   :: 
والنهارده مثال شعبى
مش كل من نفخت طبخت ومش كل من رفصت رقصت  :: 
اللى بعدووووووووووووا
انوووووووووبيس

----------


## badry_1986

لما الطيور تموت والجرح فى القلب يفوت وفلسطين يحتلوها اليهود يبقى المسلم ذكرى وجود
اخوكم محمود ,,,

----------


## زهرة الحنين

*مش كل من نفخت طبخت ومش كل من رفصت رقصت 
هههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*

----------


## الوطواط الفدائى

*  5*
*جنيهات*
*البنك المركزى المصرى؛                                * 
*خَمْسَة جُنَيْهَات* 
*محمود أبوالعيون*
*المحافظ*
*6010586 ك/80                                              * 



*دى حته بخمسه لاقيتها قدامى ع المكتب*

----------


## مظلوووم

بلادى بلادى يا ام البلاد
بلادى بلادى يا عشق الفؤاد
يا ارضى وجذورى
يا عشقى وبحورى
يا عايشه بهمى
يا ابويا وامى 
هواااااااكى فى دمى
بيجرى يا مصر
هانفضل ولادك
شهاده ميلادك
غرامك سلاحنا
طموحك طموحنا
قلوبنا وروحنا
فداكى يا مصر
حبيبتى اؤمرينى
الملم سنينى
اشارك وجودك 
وازود ورودك
تلاقى فى دروبك
شهيد ابن مصر
ودينى وربى
لاكبر واربى
واعلم ولادى
حنينى لبلادى
واكون قلبى راضى
عليكى يا مصر

----------


## زهرة الحنين

*نعم جئتك ... بعد ان استبد بي جنونك
وبعد ان كاد ان يقتلني الظمآ ولهاً ... جئتك
لكي انير ايامك ... لاشاركك افراحك واحزانك
جئت ... منك ... واليــــــك ...
لانك بقلبي ... ولانك مني ...ولانني اعيش بك ومن اجلك 
ولانك حلــــــمي الجميـــــل ...جئتك
ولان طيـــفك لايفارقني ...
ففي يقظتي ... اسرت افكاري ...
وفي غفوتي ... ملكت احلامي ...
لانني ان انكرت كل العيون ... وكل الوجوه ... وابصرتك ...
انت فـــقـــــط ...
... لانك ربيعي ... وشتائي ...
... لانك المطر ... ولانك الزهر ... جئتك ...
... احمل بين يدي ... قلبي ... وانت فيه ...
... اتراه يرضيـــك ...
الى من سحرني ... بعطفه ... وحنانه ...
واسرني ... بروحه ... اليـــه فقط ....
حنين
^
^*

----------


## الوطواط الفدائى

*إلى من إحتارت الكلمات في وصفها...،وتاهت الأحرف في كتابتها...وشدت أذناي بصمت إلى صوتها...يامن أغمضت عيناي شوقاً لرؤيتها..، دليني فاتنتي بأي قول أخاطب رموشكِ ، ومن أي كتاب أكتب الشعر لجمالكِ ، تمنيت لوتسقيني كأساً من دموعكِ ، وأعطيكِ أغلى ماأملك لخاطرك ، فأنتِ دنياي التي أسعد بها*

----------


## الوطواط الفدائى

*ليتني طفلا باكياً على ذراعيكِ ، كم تمنيت أن أكون نبضاً بقلبكِ . أخبريني فاتنتي ماذا يقول قلبكِ لقلبي؟ ولا تسأليني ماذا يقول قلبي لقلبكِ؟ سوى أني أحبكِ ، وحبي وحبكِ قد سبقا زمن الحب بملايين السنين، أخبريني جميلتي ماذا تقول عيناكِ لي؟ سوى أنهما بحراً أسافر فيهما! أهاجر منهما! وإليهما! وأرغب أن أسجَّل في تاريخ الحب كأول غريق في أمواجهما*

----------


## الوطواط الفدائى

*قد تسأليني من أنا؟ أنا الذي إذا أتى النهار ، إستظل وسط أحزانكِ ، بين الرموش بالزحام ، وإذا ما أتى الليل لي نظرةُ فيكِ إذا ما نظرتها تعانق الصباح والمساء ، كم تمنيت أن ألقاكِ ، فأعانقكِ في شوقٍ ومحبة ، أن آخذكِ بين أحضاني ، أن أقبِّل شفتيكِ ، كي تثقي بحبي وهيامي قد تسأليني من أنا؟ أنا الذي إذا أتى الن*

----------


## الوطواط الفدائى

*إليكِ أكتب يا أجمل بنات حواء ، إليكِ أكتب يا أرق من نسمة الهواء ، إليكِ أهدي قلبي دون نفاق أو رياء، ومن أجلكِ أضحي بعمري كأرخص فداء، إليكِ أقول أحبكِ كل صباح ومساء ، وعلى قلبكِ أصرخ منادياً فأجيبي النداء ، أحبكِ وإسمكِ بات لي حروفاً وهجاء ، وبعدكِ بات بيني وبين النوم عداء ، وبات إسمكِ ورسمكِ لقلبي وروحي كساء*

----------


## الوطواط الفدائى

*يا شذى عطري وريحانة حياتي ، يا شذى فكري وعقلي وقلبي وهيامي، يا حبيبة روحي ، ياجاريةً في شرايين دمي ، يا مقيمةً بين ضلوعي ، يامن أسرتني وشغلتِ بالي فأصبحتُ لها ، وأمسيتُ لها ، وكتبتُ لها، وأشعرتُ لها ، وقلت أحلى الكلام لأجل أحلى من رأت عيناي ، وأرق صوتٍ همس على أذناي ، إن قلبي بستان ليس فيه سوى وردةُ واحدةُ ..أنتِ ..، أنتِ من ملك قلبي ، دموعي ، كلماتي ، أحبكِ وسيبقى حبكِ قمراً يضئ ليالي عمري ،*

----------


## عصفور الشعر

((كل منا عميل محتمل))!!!!

من فيلم ماتريكس الجزء الاول

----------


## الوطواط الفدائى

*الى من اظلمت الدنيا فى عيناة -- فلم يعد يملك الا نظرات متشائمه بائسه -- ما بين الليل وبين الشمس وبين الحكى والهمس -- نمشى دروب فجر وغروب -- نفكر فى طريق اليوم وننسى ما حصل بالامس -- ونظل نكبر-- على شمعة امل نسهر -- نواصل باقى المشوار -- مهما الخظوة تتعثر -- انى يارب فى طريقك سائر -- سائر سائر غير راجع لعلى اكون يوم الحشر نافع*

----------


## زهرة الحنين

*&#171;&#174;&#176;&#183;.&#184;.•&#176;&#176;&#183  ;.&#184;&#184;.•&#176;&#176;&#183;.&#184;.•&#176;&  #174;&#187;قد تكون الحياه قاسية معنا في أحيان ما .. &#171;&#174;&#176;&#183;.&#184;.•&#176;&#176;&#183  ;.&#184;&#184;.•&#176;&#176;&#183;.&#184;.•&#176;&  #174;&#187;

ولكنها لابد أن تعطيني يوماً 

ما يكفينا ولو كان رمقاً واحداً..



إللي يحبك .. غالي العمر تعطيه ..
وإليا بعد عنّك .. ذكرته وجيته..

ذاك الصدوق إللي لا جبت طاريه..
تلقاه يمّك ..ولو ما طريته..

فارض وجوده.. وكل الأشواق تفديه..
من مثله في خفة الدّم صيته..

أهواه.. وغيري ملايين ترجيه..
وهو الوحيد إللي داخل القلب بيته..

العين تتبع كل دوسه بخطاويه..
والأذن تسمع بين الأغراب صوته..

الفكر دايم يحسب إنّه يناجيه..
والجفن يرمش محرج (ن) من سكوته..

عالجت صمتي لجل أقوى أعلّيه..
ويوصله حسّي قبل وقتي يفوته..

لكن تدري غدر الأيام تخفيه..
يوم ناديت قلبه اصطدمتني بموته..*

----------


## الوطواط الفدائى

*واحد ومراته متخانقين فبطلوا يكلموا بعض فكتب ورقة صحيني الساعه 6:30 علشان عندي شغل ، وحط الورق على السرير ونام صحي الساعة 10:00 فلقى ورقه مكتوب عليها الساعه 6:30 يلا إصحى*

----------


## badry_1986

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  ه
لا بجد جامده يا وطواط

----------


## badry_1986

(المرء على دين خليله&فلينظر احدكم من يخالل)

----------


## دعاء الكروان

*[grade="4169E1 FF1493 800080 32CD32 FF6347"]السلام عليكم
فكرة حلووووووووووووووة أوى يا زهرة ........ جزاكِ الله خيررررررررً عليها
وسأبدأ من اليوم ـــــــــــ وليس أجمل من قول الله تعالى
[#][بســــــم الله الرحمن الرحيـــــــــم][#]
)(""" ـ^ـ """)(الأخلاء يومئذ بعضهم لبعضاً عدواً ألا المتقين)("""ــ^ــ""")([/grade]*

----------


## رشا

الغياب ما هو جفا 
والحضور ما هو وفا 
الاهم ما فى القلب لو عنك خفا

----------


## مظلوووم

اللهم من اعتز بك فلن يذل، ومن اهتدى بك فلن يضل، ومن استكثر بك فلن يقل، ومن استقوى بك فلن يضعف، ومن استغنى بك فلن يفتقر، ومن استنصر بك فلن يخذل، ومن استعان بك فلن يغلب، ومن توكل عليك فلن يخيب، ومن جعلك ملاذه فلن يضيع، ومن اعتصم بك فقد هدى إلى صراط مستقيم، اللهم فكن لنا وليا ونصيرا، وكن لنا معينا ومجيرا، إنك كنت بنا بصير

----------


## Dodda

مره واحد قذم عطس دماغه خبطت فى الارض

----------


## عصفور الشعر

((من كان منكم بلا خطيئه .. فليرجمنى بحجر))

مقوله شائعة الصيت لسيدنا عيسى  عليه السلام

----------


## nariman

كتر الكلام ولا ريح حد ولا عمره خلا الجرح يروح
وكلنا بنضحك على بعض مجروح وراح ينصح مجروح
وانا اللى بشكى من اللى فيه حقول لغيرى ..قال يعمل ايه
واقوله كلام يا سلام لو أقوله لنفسى وأتعلم

----------


## زهرة الحنين

*أتشوق يوما لفراق الأحزان

ولكنها تأبي أن تفارقني

أتمنى لحضه ان تضيع مني

ولكنها كلما ضاعت تعود 

حنين
*

----------


## nariman

اتقابلنا وصعب جدا نفترق مهما حيجرى
كل واحد فينا حس انه عشق منغير ميدرى 
وصحينا لقينا الهوى سهران يوفقنا 
ويضم قلوبنا اللى مهاجره ويشوقنا
علشان كان حاسس ومصدق لوجمعنا
لا حدود ولا خوف ولا أى ظروف حتفرقنا
احنا بقى روحنا الهوى احنا قلب مينقسمش
واللى بيشوفنا سوا صعب قلبه ميبتسمش
كل واحد فينا قرب يبقى شكل التانى...قرب
خد ملامحى ..هات ملامحك ...كنت فين الله يسامحك
كل واحد فينا جرب واتقابلنا باحتياجنا
كنت واقف جنب جرحى ..كنت واقفه جنب جرحك

----------


## مظلوووم

هيص وفرفش وعيش واشرب مانجه وكل قراقيش ههههههههههههههههههههههه
اللى بعدووووووووا
انوووووووبيس

----------


## زهرة الحنين

*من اجمل الابيات التي سمعتها هذه الابيات التي تنطبق على واقتنا المعاصر وهي قول الشاعر:
تموت الاسد في الغابت جوعــــــاً ولحم الضئني يرمى للكلــــاب
وذو جهلٍ ينام علي حريـــــــرٍ وذو علمٍ ينام على التــراب


حنين*

----------


## زهرة الحنين

*

انت ايها البحر ..

وحدك من يعرف سري ..

كل من حولك يصفك بالغدر ..

وانا ارى فيك قمم الوفاء .. 

لم تفش ماحملتك به يوميا .. واعلم لن تفعل .. انت وفي ..

لست مثله .. متخلي ..!

نــاسي ..!

احيانا متــكبر ..!!

ولكن رغما عنك أحبه .. 

ولكن متى هو سيفهم ؟؟ 

أجبني غدا في صباح كهذا ..

حنين*

----------


## رشا

*شيء من بعيد ندانى 
واول ما ندانى جرالى ما جرالى 
نادانى من يمنى ولسة بينادينى 
بيقولى حصلنى على بلد العجايب
نادانى من شمالى قال يا ام المهر غالى تعالى قوام تعالى خدى من الحب نايب*

----------


## رشا

*شيء من بعيد ندانى 
واول ما ندانى جرالى ما جرالى 
نادانى من يمنى ولسة بينادينى 
بيقولى حصلنى على بلد العجايب
نادانى من شمالى قال يا ام المهر غالى تعالى قوام تعالى خدى من الحب نايب*

----------


## مظلوووم

لا اله الا انت سبحانك انى كنت من الظالمين

----------


## مظلوووم

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

{بَشِّرِ الْمُنَافِقِينَ بِأَنَّ لَهُمْ عَذَاباً أَلِيماً }النساء138

صدق الله العظيم

----------


## bedo_ic

مظلوم ايه موضوع القراقيش ده احنا طالعين على الترب
سيبك بقى من موضوع الاكل

----------


## زهرة الحنين

*جاني شعور انك تريدني وجيتك ..

احس باحساسك وانا في مكاني ..

وابعد ولكن في خفوقي لقيتك ..

متربع مابين ضلوعي ..

يا قره عيون  مانسيتك ..

طيفك يناجيني وشوقك دعاني ..

ان ظاقت الدنيا بعيني جيتك..

اجيك وكأنه مبتسم لي زماني..
حنين*

----------


## مظلوووم

حااااااضر يا ابو بيدو انت تؤمر  :: 
والنهارده توقيعى
دوام الحااااااااال من المحاااااااااااال
اللى بعدوووووووووووووا
انووووووووبيس

----------


## أحمد المليجي

> هيص وفرفش وعيش واشرب مانجه وكل قراقيش ههههههههههههههههههههههه
> اللى بعدووووووووا
> انوووووووبيس


بس دي مش موسم المانجة يا معلم ينفع موز 
 ::   ::  

القلب يعشق كل جميل ... و ياما شوفتي جمال يا عين 
و اللي صدق في الحب قليل
 ::

----------


## ديدي

الصبر مفتاح الفرج

----------


## nariman

من رباعيات صلاح جاهين
ضريح رخام فيه السعيد اندفن
وحفره فيها الشريد منغير كفن
ياللعجب ...مريت عليهم
الاتنين ريحتهم لها نفس العفن .....وعجبى

----------


## مظلوووم

لا تغضب ..... لا تغضب ...... لا تغضب

----------


## زهرة الحنين

*جف الدمع وانبح همسي
حنين*

----------


## عصفور الشعر

((قُلْ يَا عِبَادِيَ الَّذِينَ أَسْرَفُوا عَلَى أَنفُسِهِمْ لَا تَقْنَطُوا مِن رَّحْمَةِ اللَّهِ إِنَّ اللَّهَ يَغْفِرُ الذُّنُوبَ جَمِيعاً إِنَّهُ هُوَ الْغَفُورُ الرَّحِيمُ)) ......الزمر53

صدق الله العظيم

----------


## badry_1986

اللهم ارزقنا العفو والعافيه فى الدنيا والاخره
اللهم اتنا فى الدنيا حسنه وفى الاخره حسنه وقنا عذاب النار

----------


## الوطواط الفدائى

> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> لا بجد جامده يا وطواط


*تسلم يا بدرى*

----------


## الوطواط الفدائى

๑۩ً  اَلْوُطْوَاَطُ اَلْفِدَاَئِىُّ ۩๑:

لما تبص تشوف سجّان ...... عمال يحبس في الإخوان
يبقى انت أكييييد أكيييد في مصر
لما تلاقي الظلم هوايه ...... وكل الناس بتقول ده كفايه
يبقىانت أكييييد أكيييد في مصر
لماتشوف شعبك مطحون ...... و بيحكمه ريِّس مجنون
يبقى انت أكييييد أكيييد في مصر
لما تلاقي الناس مخنوقه ...... وِ حْـكوماتها بقتاهزوءه
يبقى انت أكييييد أكيييدفي مصر
لما تلاقي حكومه خايبه ...... لكل هموم الشعب ده سايبه
يبقى انت أكييييد أكيييد في مصر
لما تلاقي شعوب محروقه ...... والقوانين جايه و مسلوقه
يبقى انت أكييييد أكيييد في مصر
شفت حكومة سفاحين ...... للعمالو الفلاحين
يبقى انت أكييييدأكيييد في مصر
لما تشوف إعلامكداب ...... عمال بيشجع في خراب
يبقى انت أكييييد أكيييد في مصر
لما تلاقي سجون مليانه ...... فيها كل الناسغلبانه
يبقى انت أكييييد أكيييدفي مصر
إنتخابات فيها وتزوير ...... علشان ينجح شخص حقير
يبقى انت أكييييد أكيييد في مصر
لما تلاقي رئيس كداب ...... و حكومه فاتحاله الباب
يبقى انت أكييييد أكيييد في مصر
لما تلاقي الزور بقى شايع ...... والريِّس للشعب ده بايع
يبقى انت أكييييد أكيييد في مصر
لما تشوف مسئول وحرامي ...... و المفروض لمكانه حامي
يبقى انت أكييييد أكيييد في مصر
لما تلاقي الرشوه سايده ...... و حكومه مش جايبه فايده
يبقىانت أكييييد أكيييد في مصر
لماتشوف مسئول هيموت ...... حط وراه إبنه الهلفوت
يبقى انت أكييييد أكيييد في مصر
شفت الدنيا و فيها بطاله ...... وحكومه ع الشعب ده عاله
يبقى انت أكييييد أكيييد في مصر
لما تلاقي حكومه هايفه ...... عايزه تخللي شعوبها خايفه
يبقىانت أكييييد أكيييد في مصر
لماتلاقي حكومة خونه ...... عايزه تخللي الشعب ده جُبنا
يبقى انت أكييييد أكيييد في مصر
لما تلاقي ظلم مشين ...... يوم و التاني بيحارب الدين
يبقى انت أكييييد أكيييد في مصر
راح يتزور استفتاء ...... كلهبيشتم في أبو علاء
يبقى انتأكييييد أكيييد في مصر
لما تقوللمبارك هيه ...... تاخد وجبه و عشره جنيه
يبقى انت أكييييد أكيييد في مصر
ورك الفرخه آهو في انتظارك ...... شجع ياللا و قول يا مبارك
يبقى انت أكييييد أكيييد في مصر
لما يقوللك ده ابن حلال ...... ده الريِّس الجاي جمال
يبقى انتأكييييد أكيييد في مصر
شفتاستفتاء مسرحيه ...... من أسوان لأسكندريه
يبقى انت أكييييد أكيييد في مصر
لما تشوف طبخ في قوانين ...... و يجيبو سته وسبعين
يبقى انت أكييييد أكيييد في مصر
لما يكون ده كلام مش حصر ...... دي أمثله تشهد ع العصر
يبقىاحنا أكييييد أكيييد في مصر

----------


## الوطواط الفدائى

نكتة  
قالوا للريس مش هتقول خطبة الوداع
قالهم:
لية هو الشعب رايح فين؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## الوطواط الفدائى

*عجبى ع اللى عايز يكمل نص دينه
فى الأول تلاقيه كالأسد فى عرينه
وبعدين يبقى كالميت فى أربعينه
ويتمنى العزوبية ... لكن ده بعينه
وماتستعجبش لو شفت علامات جنونه 
ماكان فى نعيم ماعرفش يصونه
دلوقتى لو بص يمينه هيتخزقله عيونه
أصل مراته عارفه الكاراتيه بكل فنونه
*

----------


## مظلوووم

لن تنال ما عند الله الا برضا الله

----------


## أسيرة الصبر

قل لي متى تنزاح عن وجداني؟ قل لي أخي يا منبع الإحسان؟
ومتى يكف الشوق عن آهاته؟ والقلب ذا عن شدة الخفقان؟
أنا لم أعد أهوى الحياة بوحدتي إن لم تشاركني ولم ترعاني
قرآن ربي ضمنا بأخوة في الله لا تخلوا من التحنان
أنا إن رحلت عن الحياة فَعُدَّني ميتاً بلا روح ولا ريحان
ثم اسأل الرحمن عني عفوه أوَهَل ترى يعفو سوى الرحمن
فاغفر لكل مزلةٍ آنَستَها مني، بكل مودةً وحنان
من شيمتي النسيان، إنسان أنا أرأيت إنساناً بلا نسيان؟؟

----------


## زهرة الحنين

> قل لي متى تنزاح عن وجداني؟ قل لي أخي يا منبع الإحسان؟
> ومتى يكف الشوق عن آهاته؟ والقلب ذا عن شدة الخفقان؟
> أنا لم أعد أهوى الحياة بوحدتي إن لم تشاركني ولم ترعاني
> قرآن ربي ضمنا بأخوة في الله لا تخلوا من التحنان
> أنا إن رحلت عن الحياة فَعُدَّني ميتاً بلا روح ولا ريحان
> ثم اسأل الرحمن عني عفوه أوَهَل ترى يعفو سوى الرحمن
> فاغفر لكل مزلةٍ آنَستَها مني، بكل مودةً وحنان
> من شيمتي النسيان، إنسان أنا أرأيت إنساناً بلا نسيان؟؟




*البعد والنسيان  ماقوى عذابه 
تقدر  تجافيني  وانا   مقدر   اجفاك"" 
عرفت ضعفي  واستدليت بابه 
همك  تبكيني  وانا  همي  رضاك"" 
انا غدير الحب  وانت سرابه 
محتاج لك  ارجوك  مليت  رجواك"" 
لبستني من ذل  حبك ثيابه 
تعال  حتى  لو  هوى  الغير  قساك"" 
انا السؤال وجيتك لي  إجابه 
حنين*

----------


## nariman

ابقى افتكرنى حاول تفتكرنى
لو مريت فى طريق مشينا مره فيه أو عديت بمكان كان لينا ذكرى فيه
ابقى افتكرنى ..حاول تفتكرنى
دى ليالى عشناها ...أبدا مش حنساها
على بالى ياحبيبى على بالى
ده انت ليل ونهار على بالى

----------


## nariman

مش قولتلك حيران ..قولتلك
مش قولتلك تعبان..وتعبتلك
طال الغياب والبعد عليك 
طال الغياب وحشونى عنيك
مالكش بعدى حبيب
بعدك ماليش خلان
اعصى الحنين وتدارى الشوق....اعصى الحنين
وتعيش سنين وسنين مسروق...واعيش سنين
جرح الهوى والام العشق ..مش جرح دول جرحين
بعد الهوى بعدين ..البين والهجران
حيران....

----------


## الوطواط الفدائى

*ايه يانفس تطلبى فوق كده
حظك بيضحك وانتى متنكده*

----------


## ولاء نور الدين

موضوع جميل جدا ،، 
اسمحولي اشارك ببعض كلمات  الشاعر الكبير عبد الرحمن الابنودي

يا عنكبوته كملي عشك
لأحد حيزيحك ولا يهشك
لمي مهاجرنيك وثبتي دينك
اتمطعي وخدينا في وشك
يلا بلا عزة
ممكن يجي أجلها من هزة
بالدم رشي اللى بماء رشك..

----------


## malkro7y

من انت حتي تستبيح عزتي .....واهين فيك كرامتي ودموعي

----------


## زهرة الحنين

*من انت حتي تستبيح عزتي .....واهين فيك كرامتي ودموعي


فعلا*

----------


## زهرة الحنين

*قارئ خطي لا تبكي على مَوتي.. 

فاليومُ أنا معكَ وغداً في الترابِ.. 

فإن عشتُ فإني معك وإن مت فاللذكرى..! 

ويا ماراً على قبري لا تعجب من أمري.. 

بالأمسِ كنتُ معك وغداً أنتَ معي.. 

أموت و يبقى كل ما كتبته ذكرى

فيا ليتَ كلُ من قرأ خطي

دَعالي*

----------


## الوطواط الفدائى

*كلمة*












*كلمة*




















*كلمة*

----------


## مظلوووم

اضرب المربوط يخاف السايب

----------


## فى حب مصر

السلام عليكم
واللة يا مظلوم الان اصبح الضرب فى المربوط والسايب

اخوكم
عمرو
المنوفى

----------


## ضياء الدين علي

أنا حـلم بـاكـي ف عـتـمـــــة اللـيـــل الكـئيب

أنا حــرف نــازف ع الــــورق وجــــع الغــــــريب

مــديت خطــاوي الألـم في سكـة المجـاريــح

دبت ف جراح الناس..يمكن جروحي تطيب

وعجبي

----------


## أسيرة الصبر

ناس تفكر همهم يسعدونك
وناس تفكركيف تقدر تبكيك
لاتشتري من حاولوا يخسرونك
ولاتخسراللي فكربيوم يشريك
مافيه أجمل من حبيب يصونك
ولا فيه أقسى من قريب يعاديك
أكبرقهر لاصار ناس يبونك 
وأنت تبيهم بس حظك لعب فيك

----------


## الوطواط الفدائى

*الحنــــــان*

----------


## badry_1986

الدنيا ساعه
اجعلها طاعه
النفس طماعه
علمها القناعه

----------


## الصعيدي

*إلهي لا تعذبني فإني
مقر بالذي قد كان مني

يظن الناس بي خيرا وإني
لشر الناس ان لم تعف عني*

----------


## المشاكس

دقائق الإنتظار اشغلها بالإستغفار

----------


## عصفور الشعر

*أين من عيني حبيبٌ ..ساحرٌ... فيه نبلٌ.... وجلالٌ... وحياء

واثق الخطوةِ ...يمشي ملكاً... ظالم الحسن... شهي الكبرياء

عَبِقُ السحرِ... كأنفاس الربى.. ساهم الطرفِ.. كأحلام المساء* 


من رائعة ابراهيم ناجى ((الأطلال))





توت ::

----------


## زهرة الحنين

*الله



جاب



الله




خد




الله





عليه






العوض







حنين*

----------


## nariman

أحتاج اليك وأهرب منك وأرحل بعدك من نفسى
فى بحر يديك أفتش عنك فتحرق أمواجك شمسى

----------


## مظلوووم

سائرا فى ربى الزمن
طارقا باب ذى المنن
حاملا بين اضلعى
لوعه من لظى الشجن

----------


## زهرة الحنين

*كنت بالنسبه الي مثل للحب والجمال
                                     كلمه ما كتبها شاعر ولوحه من النسج الخيال
عمري ما شكيت مرة 
                             ورا هاطيبعه خداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااع*

----------


## badry_1986

عشقت السفر بسبب غدر البشر

----------


## مظلوووم

العبد فى التفكير والرب فى التدبير

----------


## الوطواط الفدائى

*الدفء*

----------


## زهرة الحنين

*القساااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااووة*

----------


## المشاكس

لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله

----------


## ولاء نور الدين

*   لن اضل الطريق*

----------


## مظلوووم

يا باب  يا   مقفول  ...  إمتي  الدخول

صبرت  ياما   و   اللي   يصبر   ينول

دقيت سنين ... و الرد يرجع لي : مين ؟

لو   كنت  عارف   مين أنا  كنت أقول

عجبي !!!

----------


## أحمد ناصر

*لا إله إلا الله
محمد رسول الله*

----------


## ماما زوزو

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته



لكم كل محبة وتقدير*

----------


## ماما زوزو

*[grade="00008B FF6347 008000 4B0082"]بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته[/grade]*

----------


## أسيرة الصبر

انا ما دخل في جوفي سيوف 
ولا انطعن في قلبي رماح
 انا ما ذبحني غير واحد
 قال احبج و راح

----------


## مظلوووم

يا طير يا عالي في الســــــما طظ فيك 

ما تفتكرشي ربنا مصطــــــــــــــــفيك

برضـــــــــــك بتاكل دود و للطين تعًًًًودً

تمـــــــــص فيه يا حلو .. و يمص فيك 

عجبي !!!

انوووووووووبيس

----------


## nariman

فى ليله عشق واخدانى على شط الهوى التانى
قابلت البحر فى عيونك شربت عطشت من تانى
هى دى بدايتك معايا وشوف بقى قلبى وجنونه

بشرع العشق ع العشاق وع المجاريح
فى بحر عنيك فردت قلوعى ويا الريح
سهر ليلتها البدر يتوانس معايا
وحط صورته جنب صورتى فى المرايا
وصدقونى ضحكتله 
وضحك وقاللى وقولتله
وحكينا اسرار الهوى
وازاى ندهلى وروحتله
وازاى أسيت وازاى تعبت

ومن ساعتها وقلبى مش طايق حنانه 
ومن ليلتها وقلبى مش نايم مكانه
سهران فى ذكرى احلى ليله من زمان 
داير يدور ع اللى راح وع اللى كان
اعقل ياقلبى مش كده....
يقوللى لأ هو كده....
وأقوله ايه اخره كده ..
يقول انا مبسوط كده
متحاسبونيش مادام عشقت

ليله عشق ...اغنيه لحنان ماضى

----------


## ماما زوزو

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته



لكم كل تقدير احبائى*

----------


## ماما زوزو

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته



  *

----------


## عصفور الشعر

أهٍ ....من الأيامِ ....اّه


لم تعطى من يهوى مناه


مالى.. أُحِسُ... كأننى


روحٌ..غريبه.. فى الحياه

----------


## رشا

الرجال ثلاثة : سابق ولاحق وماحق

فالسابق الذي سبق بفضله  

اللاحق الذي لحق بابيه في شرفه  

والماحق الذي سحق شرف آبائه وأجداده

----------


## زهرة الحنين

*كنت بالنسبه اللي مثل للحب والجمال
كلمه ما كاتبها شاعر ولوحه من نسج الخيال
عمري ما شكيت مرة ورا الطيبه خدااااااااااااااع
تيجي لعويني البريئه تغدر وتنكر انساااااااااان

حنين*

----------


## مظلوووم

ما آنتاش بتلعب ليه يا روح بابــــا ؟

و لا عسكري و لا لص في عصابة ؟

إلعب أسد أو ديب رهيب أو غـــــزال

دي الدنيا في نهاية المطاف غابـــــة

عجبي !!!

----------


## mody_sultan

ان تحلم بما هو غال ... جميل 
ان تسعى للحصول علية ... عظيم 
ان تظل نائما تستمتع بالحلم... كارثة

----------


## ديدي

القضاء والقدر لامفر منهم

----------


## Dodda

ضحك عليكوا الجدع                             بفلوس و برنيطه
كل اللى ليكو اندفع                               كدبه فى تربيطه

----------


## ولاء نور الدين

خااااايف من بكره ليه
مين يعرف بكره ايه
0
0
انا مش هبص ورايا ولا اقول اه
مهما الامل غاب العيون شيفاه0
0
0
الياس مش هيوصلك 
ولو الهموم هتحصلك
مش راح تقف الحياة
0
0
سيب ايل يكره يكره 
وانت احلم ببكره
مع انه لسه ماجاش 

مهما تحاصرك همومك
 ويلومك من يلومك 
لا ما تعشهاش بلاش

لسه الورود بتشق فراعينها 
والفرحة بتلاعب نسايمها

ونخاف من بكره ليه
مين عارف بكره ايه

كلمات المقدمة لمسلسل  مسالة مبدأ

----------


## ابـ أصايل ـو

من السهل على الانسان أن ينسى نفسه
ولكن من الصعب أن ينسى من سكن نفسه

----------


## مظلوووم

مين فينا جاى مرساها ومين رايح
دا لحظه ميلاد الفرح كان فيه حبيب رايح
دنيا عجيبه وناس غريبه وانا فيها سايح

----------


## ديدي

لحظات الفرح معدودة

----------


## ابـ أصايل ـو

أبكتب قصتي وأحكي مأساتي
 كلها مرة مجرد عبرة 
عاشت بوسط الجوف محبوسة
 شعرت أن الزمن قاسي
دروبي كلها خطرة 
عرفت الناس ماترحم 
قلوب جوفها صخرة 
عرفت ان طيبتي غلطة كبيرة في ملفاتي 
عرفت أكتب 
ولكني عجزت انهي معاناتي

----------


## الوطواط الفدائى

*يا حبيبى كم اشتقت اليك فماذا تساوى حياتى بعيدا عنك وانت حياتى .. فأنا لا تغفو عيناى الا على صورتك فى قلبى .. يا حبيبى ان كلام العشاق لا يكفينى وكلام الشعراء لا يرضينى لان ما اشعر به تجاهك يفوق اى كلام فانا لا اجيد الكلام ولكنى احب وهذا ما ادركه.. لا يهمنى ان اعبر عن حبى هذا باى كلام فانت سوف تفهمه من نظراتى ومن افعالى فعندى الحب فعل اولا ثم كلام فانا اضحى براحتى من اجلك اضحى بسعادتى لخاطرك فماذا ستكون سعادتى الا رؤياك وانت سعيد وراضى*

----------


## badry_1986

ماذا لو كل انسان احترم ذاته ولم يتدخل فيما لا يعنيه؟؟؟؟
متهيقلى احوالنا هتتصلح واحنا مش مكتوبلنا ان احولنا تتصلح

----------


## الوطواط الفدائى

*اللهم ارزقنا العفو والعافيه فى الدنيا والاخره*

----------


## ولاء نور الدين

جل المنادي ينادي يا عبادي انا ماحي الذنوب والاعذار

الهي ... بنورك اهتدينا ... وبفضلك استعنا وبك اصبحنا وامسينا

بين يديك نستغفرك يا الله... يا غفار ... يا تواب... يا رحيم

----------


## badry_1986

> جل المنادي ينادي يا عبادي انا ماحي الذنوب والاعذار
> 
> الهي ... بنورك اهتدينا ... وبفضلك استعنا وبك اصبحنا وامسينا
> 
> بين يديك نستغفرك يا الله... يا غفار ... يا تواب... يا رحيم


اللهم امين

----------


## احمد عطوة

[frame="1 80"][grade="00008B FF6347 008000 4B0082"]جميل ان يكون الانسان ليه هدف يبحث عنه فى مجاهل الحياة التى يصعب بها رؤية المور واضحة ولكن المرء لابد وان يملك العزيمة والارادة لان يتعامل مع امور اكبر منه [/grade][/frame]واتمنى ان تكون مشاركتى التالية جيدة رباعيات الخيام 

سمعتُ صوتاً هاتفاً في السّحَر

نادى مِن الحانِ : غُفاة البشَر 

هبُّوا املأوا كأس الطلى قبَل أن

تَفعم كأس العمرْ كفّ القدَر

***

أحسُّ في نفسي دبيب الفناء

ولم أصَب في العيشِ إلاّ الشقاء

يا حسرتا إن حانَ حيني ولم

يُتحْ لفكري حلّ لُغز القضاء

***


ولن يضير الكون أنَّي أُبيد

وا حيرتي ما قالَ لي قائلٌ

ماذا اشتعالُ الروح ! كيفَ الخمود

***


إن لم أكنْ أخلصتُ في طاعتك

فإنّني أطمعُ في رحمتك

وإنَّما يشفعُ لي أنّني

قَد عشتُ لا أُشرك في وحدتك

***

----------


## badry_1986

منور يا ابو حميد المنتدى

----------


## ماما زوزو



----------


## ماما زوزو



----------


## مظلوووم

الشجرة التي تستظل بها زرعها من عاش قبلك‏..‏ 
رد الجميل بزراعة شجرة أخرى يستظل بها من يأتي بعدك
مثل فرعونى

----------


## عصفور الشعر

الإنسان ........ مش دايما حر !!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## مظلوووم

كل شىء فى الدنيا جايز حتى حمل العجايز ههههههههههههههههههههههه  ::

----------


## زهرة الحنين

[frame="6 80"]* تشتكي لاي انسان 
لا تشتكي والجىء للنسيان
لا تبكي على الي راح 
لا تفكر في الجراح
لا تعطي فرصه للتجاوز لمن تحب بدعوى الحب
لا تقول آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآه يفرح عدوك
لا تبوح بسرك لخاين
لا تعود لخاين غدار ماله أمان
لا تخدعك دموع التماسيح
لا تناجي ذميم الخصال 
لا ترضى قلبك يعيش مظلوم
لا تشتري من يبيع
لا تبيع من يشتريك
لا تلوم من يحبك
لا تجرح خد بريء بدمعه
اجمل امل حب جديد يناديك 
الحب اقوى من الانتقام 

حنين 
*[/frame]

----------


## nariman

عارف انى واحد تانى
واللى باقى من زمانى مش بايدى أو عشانى
ساعات بحلم بانى فرحان بدنيتى
وكتير بصرخ كأنى مسجون فى دمعتى
كان قلبى بيغنى ....بس البكا خانى
العمر ليه ماشى...والجرح مستنى
الود كان ودى مطلعش من جلدى
بس الزمان قاسى واخد ولا بيدى

اغنيه قديمه لمحمد فؤاد

----------


## badry_1986

يوم الامتحان يهان المرء
او يهان

----------


## مظلوووم

المرأة الفاضلة صندوق مجوهرات يكشف كل يوم عن جوهرة جديدة‏
مثل فرعونى

----------


## badry_1986

[frame="7 80"]لكل عاشق وطن
وانا ادمنت حب وطنى
بحبك يا مصر[/frame]

----------


## الوطواط الفدائى

*++C*
*يوم الأحد*

----------


## رشا

للصبر حدود

----------


## عصفور الشعر

أيقتل الناس .. بعضهم بعضا .. على خيال!!!!!!!!!!!؟

على متاع .. كله زوال !!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## nariman

الحمد لله....ومن حمد ربه زاده
بيدى للغنى المال 
ويحلى للفقير زاده

----------


## مظلوووم

أنا قلت كلمة و كان لها معنييـــــــــن

كما بطن واحده و توأمين زي وشين

لو دنيا شر.. التوأم الخير يمـــــــوت

لو دنيا خير .. الشر ح  يعيش مــنين

عجبي !!

----------


## المشاكس

اللهم ألهمنا صلاح القلوب

----------


## زهرة الحنين

*ياااااااااااااارب  
وقفلي ولاد الحلال  
واعميهم عني  
في المراااااااااااااااااااقبه  
يااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااارب  

حنين*

----------


## badry_1986

> *ياااااااااااااارب  
> وقفلي ولاد الحلال  
> واعميهم عني  
> في المراااااااااااااااااااقبه  
> يااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااارب  
> 
> حنين*


والله دعائي جيه فى وقته
اللهم اميييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي  ييييييييييييييين ::

----------


## عصفور الشعر

أقر أنا المذكور .. أعلاه :2:  

الساكن. فى العنوان إياه


*بإن الصبر ..علىَ صبر

طعم المر..  بقلبى  فِضِل

يمرر فيه ..ولا عمره قِدر

يغير حبك ...من جواه* ::h::  


أقر أنا المذكور أعلاه :2:

----------


## رشا

[frame="2 80"]غمض عينيك و ارقص بخفة و دلع

الدنيا هي الشابة و انت الــــــــجدع

تشوف رشاقة خطوتك تعبــــــــدك

لكن انت لو بصيت لرجليك ....تـقع[/frame]

----------


## أشرف المجاهد

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

ايه ده يا رشا انت بتسمعى الراديو من زمااان ولا ايه .... هههههه

الله يسعد ايامك 

>>>>>

حاسبوا أنفسكم قبل ان تحاسبوا ... وزنوا أعمالكم قبل ان توزن عليكم 

>>>>>>>



بارك الله فيك 



جزاك الله خيرا 

*

----------


## مظلوووم

من يجدف ضد التيار لن يغير إتجاه التيار
مثل فرعونى

----------


## أسيرة الصبر

حبيبي والوجع يسمع من جروحي حديث  الدم

تخيلت  الغلا  نبضه!! تبكيني وأبكيها!!!

----------


## أسيرة الصبر

لا تظن البعد ياخذ من 
غلاك 
ولا تظن اعشق وادور
من جديد
ما اتغير مادام لي قلب
معاك
مخلص لحبك وغيرك
مايريد
يذكرك مشتاق ولا مره 
نساك
اشعر بقربك ولو انك 
بعيد
يا حبيبي مالي بالدنيا 
سواك
لاجلك اسهر وانظم بيوت
القصييد

----------


## ديدي

مفتاح السعادة هو الرضا

----------


## ابـ أصايل ـو

الغياب ماهو " جفا "
والحضور ماهو " وفا "
الأهم " شوق القلوب "
حتى لو الشخص " اختفى "

----------


## رشا

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> ايه ده يا رشا انت بتسمعى الراديو من زمااان ولا ايه .... هههههه
> 
> الله يسعد ايامك 
> 
> >>>>>
> 
> حاسبوا أنفسكم قبل ان تحاسبوا ... وزنوا أعمالكم قبل ان توزن عليكم 
> ...


ويسعد ايامك انت كمان يا اشرف

مــا حـك جـلدك مثـل ظفـرك

فتــول أنـت جميع أمــرك

----------


## عصفور الشعر

أقر أنا...المذكور أعلاه :2:  

الساكن فى العنوان إياه


*بإنى سهرت العمر ..ونس 


عشت بكل كيانى... حرس


وطفت بلادك..ناى وجرس


والعاشق ..بينقط... بهواه


 
*


أقر أنا ...المذكور أعلاه :2:

----------


## ولاء نور الدين

سماعا بني العرب الاكرمين
ابات التواني حماة الذمـــم 

افيقوا فمن نــــام عن حقه
عراه الاذى ولـــواه العدم 

رعى الله شعبا يريد العلى 
ويطلبها تحت خفق العلم

اذا نحن لم نقم للمجد قومة حرة
فاين الاباء الذي ندعي
 واين الاخاء واين الكرم

ابيات احبها

----------


## مظلوووم

من عاش بوجهين مات لا وجه له
مثل فرعونى

----------


## دكتور/ احمد

[frame="2 10"]سبحان اللة وبحمدة 
             سبحان اللة العظيم[/frame]

----------


## ولاء نور الدين

انا عندي حنيـــــن 
ما بعــــرف لميـــن

ليل ايل بيخطفنــي 
من بين السهرانين

بيصــــــير يمشيني
لبعيــــد يوديــــني
لا اعـــــرف لمــين
وما بعـــــرف لمين

فيروز.. الاسطورة

----------


## badry_1986

صلى قبل ان يصلى عليك

----------


## أسيرة الصبر

لاشئ معي هذا المساء
سوى شوق يحرقني إليك و روح
تهفو لخيالاتك
وقلب متضخم بحبك
لاشئ معى هذا المساء
سوى حنين يأخذني
لدفئ يديك
وأمنية تمزقني لرؤيتك
وحلم يراودني
لا شئ معي هذا المساء
سوى قلب مشتاق لرؤيتك

----------


## محمود زايد

"ما يلفظ من قول الا لديه رقيب عتيد"

----------


## ماما زوزو

*.................
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحة الله وبركاته



احبكم جميعاااااااااااااااااا
فى اللـــــــــــــــــــــــــه
.....................*

----------


## ماما زوزو

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


.......................*

----------


## رشا

أيام وبنعشها دى دموعنا حنحشها علشان مش صح نبقا ضعاف نبان ساعة الفراق بنخاف

----------


## مظلوووم

الألقاب ليست سوى وسام للحمقى والرجال العظام ليسوا بحاجة لغير اسمهم

----------


## أسيرة الصبر

تعلموا أن تكتبوا آلامكم على الرمال

‏و أن تنحتوا المعروف على ‏الصخر

----------


## ماما زوزو

*...................
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة 
الله وبركاته



..................*

----------


## زهرة الحنين

*وعليكم السلام ورحمه الله وبركاته*

----------


## زهرة الحنين

*[frame="7 80"]كـنـا مـا بـيـن الـحكي .. والسكوت 
اظـهـر اشـواك الخصام من قلبي واشفافي

نـاظـرنـي بـطـرفه الساهي وقال 

لــو تـفـارقـينـي امـوت ..

وافترقنا .. لا لقا .. لا رسايل .. ولا صوت ..

وكــنــت أسـال دائما أسـأل

يــا تــرى ايه حصل ليه !؟

قـالـوا ( اصبح اجمل ) ماعليه .. صار أجمل

ابـتـسـمـت وقـلـت هـذا الـلي اريدة

بـس كـيـف أنـا صـدقـت

يـوم قـال: بموت

الــصــحــيــح .. إنـي غـبـيه [/frame]*

----------


## مظلوووم

لا تفكر في المفقود حتى لا تفقد الموجود

----------


## زهرة الحنين

*زمن قاسي وامل مفقود 
وجرح كتير ما ريحتوش 
ناس تعيش فرحانه
وناس تموت من همها


ادواي بالصبر صبري
حنين*

----------


## badry_1986

يا عينى على كانت بلوته مراته
جابلها توب من نط الحيطان هراته
وان ضربها قالوا ضرب مراته
وان سكت قالوا جحش واشتراته
وعجبى

----------


## مظلوووم

من قنع من الدنيا باليسير هان عليه كل عسير
اللى بعدووووووووووواا
انووووووووووبيس

----------


## أسد

من كثر مزاحه زالت هيبته ، ومن كثر خلافه طابت غيبته

----------


## badry_1986

ساعات بحس انا ملكت الكون
وساعات اصدق انى اتعس خلق الكون
وساعات اتمنى بالرضا اكون

----------


## مظلوووم

من يقع فى خطأ فهو إنسان ومن يصر عليه فهو شيطان.

----------


## أسيرة الصبر

سمعت باليتيم اللي قدام عينه تموت أمه

يناظر ولا يقدر يبرر دمعة الشفقان

يصرخ خذي روحي بس خليك يايمه

وتموت ويعاني مع الذكر ألم واحزان

كأن احساسي احساسه وما همني همه

هو القدر أخذ أمه وأنا فاقده  أعز انسان

----------


## رشا

الاختلاف فى الرأى لا يفسد للود قضية

----------


## مظلوووم

حصادك من جنس ما تزرع
مثل فرعونى

----------


## bedo_ic

الكلمة الطيبة صدقة.................

----------


## نهر الحب

من طلب العلا سهر الليالى

----------


## مظلوووم

Ever close your eyes
Ever stop and listen
Ever feel alive
And you've nothing missing
You don't need a reason
Let the day go on and on

Let the rain fall down
Everywhere around you
Give into it now
Let the day surround you
You don't need a reason
Let the rain go on and on

What a day
What a day to take to
What a way
What a way
To make it through
What a day
What a day to take to
A wild child

Only take the time
From the helter skelter
Every day you find
Everything's in kilter
You don't need a reason
Let the day go on and on

Every summer sun
Every winter evening
Every spring to come
Every autumn leaving
You don't need a reason
Let it all go on and on

What a day
What a day to take to
What a way
What a way
To make it through
What a day
What a day to take to
A wild child

What a day
what a day to take to
What a way
What a way
To make it through
What a day
What a day to take to
A wild child
What a day
What a day to take to
What a way
What a way
To make it through
What a day
What a day to take to
Da-da-da
Da-da-da-da-da-da
What a way
What a way
To make it through
Da-da-da
Da-da-da-da-da-da
Da-da-da
Da-da-da-da-da-da
What a way
What a way
To make it through
What a day
What a day to take to
A wild child
What a day
What a day to take to
A wild child
]

----------


## nariman

لو حاشنى سور أهده هد
احساس بجد انى حوصل
منغير ماقلبى يساعده حد

----------


## طــه

*

أخوانى وأخواتى

أراكم كواكبا لامعة فى فضاء الحروف
الأرض صفحة والبذور مدادكم وثمارها عطرا يفوح من بين سطوركم
الساعات هنا دقائق
لا أرتواء 
عطش دائم


أتمنى أكون فرد من أفراد أسرتنا الجميلة 
منتديات مصر
وتقبلونى أخ ليكم

أخوكم*

----------


## badry_1986

منورنا اخونا الجديد (للاسف)
ويارب تفيدنا ويقدرنا ربنا على افادتك
ويعنا على التقدم من اجل مجتمع افضل ومنتدي اجمل واجمل
والى الامام>>>>>>>>>>>

----------


## زهرة الحنين

*يا صاحب الوعد  خلي الوعد نسياااااااااااااااااانا*

----------


## مظلوووم

اصبر على اعدائك واجلس على نهر الزمن وسترى جثثهم تمر من امامك
مثل صينى

----------


## الشمسى

الموضوع ده لذيذ جدا يا زهرة الحنين وانا باشكرك على افكارك الجميلة دى.
وانا هنا بتحضرنى كلمة هامة جدا (انسان صاحب مبدا فاشل افضل من انسان بلا مبدا)
-------------------------
وانا برجو ان انتو تكونوا معايا ف الكلمة دى.
ولا انا غلط؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


وشكرا                               الشمسى
                                   عاشق السلطان

----------


## badry_1986

لا مش غلط بس برضه مش صح
لانى المبداء الفاشل هو ايجابيه فى التعبير عن مجريات الامور
ولكنه قد يكون سئ ويسؤ للاخرين  ::

----------


## badry_1986

لا تندم على ما فعلت وتعلم من اخطائك
ولا تحتذى باحد فى كل اموره الا رسول الله (ص)

----------


## زهرة الحنين

*

When you love a woman you tell her
that she's really wanted 
When you love a woman you tell her that she's the one 
Cuz she needs somebody to tell her
that it's gonna last forever 
So tell me have you ever really 
- really really ever loved a woman?*

----------


## الوطواط الفدائى

My Angel 
An angel was sent to me
from heaven high above
The angel told me softly
all She wanted was my love.
I looked Her in her eyes
and slowly began to melt
For the first time in life
I had a feeling I never felt.

----------


## الوطواط الفدائى

She gently touched my face
as she kissed me on my lips
My life flashed very quickly 
through my mind in many clips.
Visions of bearing his children 
thoughts of marriage and such 
I wanted her to know right then
I loved her very much.

----------


## زهرة الحنين

*
To really love a woman 
Let her hold you - 
til ya know how she needs to be touched 
You've gotta breathe her - really taste her 
Til you can feel her in your blood 
N' when you can see your unborn children in her eyes 
Ya know ya really love a woman*

----------


## الوطواط الفدائى

this is a good poam ..
A friend is someone we lean on,
When we are feeling weak.
A friend is someone who help's us,
Find what it is we seek.
A friend is someone who looks out for you,
In all they say and do.
A friend is someone you don't have to tell,
For they already knew.
A friend is someone who would,
Go that extra mile.
A friend is someone who show's us,
A heart that does truly smile.

----------


## الوطواط الفدائى

A friend is someone who'll stand by you,
And help you through your day.
A friend is someone who'll show you,
There is always a way.
A friend is someone who'll dry your tears,
When you feel you have to cry.
A friend is someone who'll pull you through,
When the tide feels ever so high.
A friend is someone who'll be there,
Until the very end.
A friend is someone who'll show us,
How that broken heart they'll mend.
A friend is someone who give's us,
Understanding, Joy and Grace.
A friend is someone who makes this world,
Truly a wonderful place.

----------


## زهرة الحنين

*
To really love a woman 

To understand her - you gotta know her deep inside
Hear every thought - see every dream 
N' give her wings - when she wants to fly 
Then when you find yourself lyin' helpless in her arms
Ya know ya really love a woman*

----------


## الوطواط الفدائى

*Friendship is really hard to find
All you've got to do is be sweet and kind
Friends are always there for you when you're down and blue
You're supposed to do the same thing, too
Friends are always there to brighten your day
After the rain stops, they ask, "Can you come out to play?"*

----------


## malkro7y

[poem font="Traditional Arabic,6,deeppink,bold,normal" bkcolor="white" bkimage="" border="double,4,deeppink" type=1 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
لا تتعبي نفسك يا غاليه        في البحث عن تجاربي الماضيه
فكل نساء الارض في كفه         وانتي يا اميرتي في الكفة الثانيه[/poem]

----------


## الوطواط الفدائى

If you don't treat your friends right
You'll end up in one big fight
Like I said before, friendship is hard to find
All you've got to do is be sweet and kind
You and your friends do things together
But in the very end you end up saying, "Best  Friends  Forever." 
 :Love:

----------


## زهرة الحنين

*
To really love a woman 
Let her hold you - 
til ya know how she needs to be touched 
You've gotta breathe her - really taste her 
Til you can feel her in your blood 
N' when you can see your unborn children in her eyes 
Ya know ya really love a woman*

----------


## الوطواط الفدائى

*أميرتي ياروعة المفردات ، حبيبتي ياقُبلة النسمات ، ياسفينتي التي هامت بأحلامي في بحار الذكريات ، أحبكِ ياحلم كلِّ مساء يأخذني إليكِ فأنسى بحبكِ كلَّ الشقاء ، وكلَّ العناء ، حبيبتي آه لو تعلمين بأنني ذقت عذاب الهوى ، ولأجلكِ عشتُ هوان الحياة ، فأين أنتِ يا أجمل الكلمات؟ ، هل تسمعين نداء الآهات؟ وهل سترحمين شهيد الرجاء؟ وتأتين إليه ببعض الأماني ليعيش ثواني بدون عناء؟*

----------


## الشمسى

انا باشكرك يا اخ بدرى ع المشاركة ويدووووووووووم يا عم :f2:   :f2:  
بس انا حابب اوضح من منطلق منظورى انا للحياة ياااااااااااااااااااااه ايه الكلام الكبير ده ::p:   ::p:   ::p:  
المهم : انا كنت سمعت الكلمة دى من واحد احترمه جدا وبصراحة الكلمة عجبتنى قوى قوى وحبيت انى انصح بيها او زى متقول كدة حبيت اوضح بيها حاجة ظريفة لاخوانا الاعضاء.

ع العموم يا اخى انا شايف ان الكلمة دى جامدة ومهمة جدا جدا وبتفيد 
ماهو فعلا ان الانسان الذى صاحب الهدف او المبدا الفاشل افضل من انسان بلا مبدا ولا ايه
شوفت الكلام جميل وحلو ازاى

ع العموم يا اخى انا باشكرك تانى ع المشاركة والتعليق الظريف وارجو المزيد وشكرا

الشمسى 
(عاشـــــــــــــــــــــــــــق الســــــــــــــــــــــــــلطان)

----------


## مظلوووم

كن لله كما يحب يكن لك فوق ما تحب

----------


## أسيرة الصبر

> *
> To really love a woman 
> 
> To understand her - you gotta know her deep inside
> Hear every thought - see every dream 
> N' give her wings - when she wants to fly 
> Then when you find yourself lyin' helpless in her arms
> Ya know ya really love a woman*


*حنين فكرتيني بأيام زمان
الأغنيه دي كنت بموت فيها ياااااااااااه*

----------


## الوطواط الفدائى

*" إحنا الإخوان "*

*إحنا الإخوان الله أكبر      .:.      أقسمنا يمينا لن نقهر
وكتاب الله بأيدينا       .:.      سنخوض اليابس والأخضر*
*إحنا إخوان حسن البنا   .:.   ماشيين فى طريقنا للجنة
وعشان ما نفوز برضا الرحمن  .:.  ها نعيش مليون سنة نستنة*
*دعوتنا يا ناس دعوة أبية   .:.   بدأها شباب الإسماعيلية
رجالة بعزم وقوة أسود  .:.   بقلوب كانت خالصة النية*

----------


## badry_1986

> *" إحنا الإخوان "*
> 
> *إحنا الإخوان الله أكبر      .:.      أقسمنا يمينا لن نقهر
> وكتاب الله بأيدينا       .:.      سنخوض اليابس والأخضر*
> *إحنا إخوان حسن البنا   .:.   ماشيين فى طريقنا للجنة
> وعشان ما نفوز برضا الرحمن  .:.  ها نعيش مليون سنة نستنة*
> *دعوتنا يا ناس دعوة أبية   .:.   بدأها شباب الإسماعيلية
> رجالة بعزم وقوة أسود  .:.   بقلوب كانت خالصة النية*


جميله اوى يا وطواط            استمر>>>>>>>>>>> الى الامام

----------


## badry_1986

[frame="10 80"]كل سنه وانتم طيبين :Love:  
وببالاضحيه لله متقربين :Love:  
وبصالح الاعمال قائمين :Love:  
وشامخين عالين بنصر الدين :Love:  [/frame]

----------


## الوطواط الفدائى

> جميله اوى يا وطواط استمر>>>>>>>>>>> الى الامام



ربنا يخليك يا بدرى

وإليك التكملة

*" إحنا الإخوان "*
إحنا الإخوان الله أكبر            أقسمنا يمينا لن نقهر
وكتاب الله بأيدينا             سنخوض اليابس والأخضر
إحنا إخوان حسن البنا      ماشيين فى طريقنا للجنة
وعشان ما نفوز برضا الرحمن   ها نعيش مليون سنة نستنة
دعوتنا يا ناس دعوة أبية      بدأها شباب الإسماعيلية
رجالة بعزم وقوة أسود    بقلوب كانت خالصة النية

***********

بنقول إن الدعوة فتية      ولادة تجيب لنا بالمية
فى زيادة إن شاالله كده على طول  محروس يا شباب الشرقية
منصورة عمار يا دقهلية   إخوانك احسن تربية
فهم وإخلاص فى الدعوة حماس   تسلم لنا إيدك يا أبورية

***********

والحج لاشين فى الغربية    فى الحق متين مية المية
ما يهاب من طالم ولا جبار   متعلم معنى التضحية
لفيتى يا دعوتنا فـ ثانية   وبقيتى فـ روسيا والمانيا
وليبيا وتونس وفلسطين   والبركة فى مصر أم الدنيا
مين يقدر يوقف دعوتنا   راح نمشى ومصحفنا فـ إيدنا
والنصر بعون المولى قريب   رافعين راية الله غايتنا

***********

مرشدنا يا راسم خط النور     راح نمشى وراك ونعدى بحور
إخوانك والله فـ كل مكان       دول رهن إشارتك يا أبو مشهور
سيف الإسلام اسمع منا      مش واحدك بس ابن البنا
كلنا أولاده وأحفاده             وولاءنا الأكبر لرسولنا

*************

حبايبنا يا غايبين عن عينا    فى السجن بعيد لكن بينا
مختار والشاطر وأبو غزلان    وكتير غيرهم ضحوا عشانا
ياللى قتلتم حسن البنا    تهديدكم مش ها يزلزلنا
صامدين ع الدرب ومش ها نلين    وبدم شهيدنا هنتحنى
*~~~~~~~ !! ~~~~~~~*
الله غاياتنا   الله غايتنا
رسولنا زعيمنا  رسولنـــا قدوتنا
قرآننا دستورنا     قرآننا دستورنا
قرآننا شرعتنـــــــــا
جهاد سبيلنا       جهاد سبيلنا
والموت في سبيل الله أسمـــــى أمانينـــــــــا
أسمـــــــــى أمانينـــــــــــا أسمــــــــــى أمانينـــــــــا
*############*

----------


## الوطواط الفدائى

*يا من رحلت وغاب بدرك عن سمائي بغتة إني أنادي فاسمعي قلبي الذي ما انفك يشدو الأمنيات أملاً بنورك يصبغ الليل السقيم أملاً بكفك تمسح الدمع الأليم لم تسمعي ؟؟ فغدوت أبحث في البراري والرياض البارحات عن زهرة ألقى بطيب أريجها أثراً لعطرك أو شذى.. عن بصمة لحذائك الذهبي ترشدني إلى عين الهوى.. لا لست أبحث في المكان الأنسب فرفعت رأسي عالياً وسألت سرباً من حمام أبيض هل مر حبي من هنا ؟! نظر الحمام لبعضه متعجباً فشرعت أهتف قائلاً: عصفورتي*
*  قد غادرت حضني ولا أدري لأين*

----------


## زهرة الحنين

*حين تضم عيناي رسائلك 

تنبت في صدري الأزهار 

وأحيانا 

يضيء البرق... وتنهمر الأمطار*

----------


## زهرة الحنين

> *حنين فكرتيني بأيام زمان
> الأغنيه دي كنت بموت فيها ياااااااااااه*




*يلا يا هريسه علي الله بس .............................؟
 


حنين  حبيه قلبك من جوة*

----------


## زهرة الحنين

*كعادته .. كلما نسيت النافذة مفتوحة

يتسلل الحزن كلص محترف

ليسرق الحلم من خزانتي

وكعادتي .. أتركه يفعل*

----------


## زهرة الحنين

*وما نيل المطالب بتمني ولكن تأخذ الدنيا غلابا*

----------


## زهرة الحنين

*يقول الإمام الشافعي

فما كل من تهواه يهواك قلبه ولا كل من صافيته لك قد صفا 


نحن نخفي مشاعرنا الطيبة أكثر من إخفاء مشاعرنا العدوانية و أؤمن أن الكلمة الجارحة توازي أحيانا إطلاق رصاصه...*

----------


## زهرة الحنين

*متى يا سيدي تعلم بأني لست أعلم 
قرأت حروفه فلم أفهم كأني في لغات الحب أعجم*

----------


## زهرة الحنين

*تائها انا بين دروب الغرام

اسبح واغوص الى قاع الذكريات 

ابحث عن نفسى

اين انا*

----------


## زهرة الحنين

*هذه رحلة عمري ...

ذلك ماكان سري...

بين ضحكاتي ... وحزني ...

كم مسافه ...*

----------


## nour edeen

شكرا لك اختى زهرة الحنين على هذا الموضوع الرائع.

اصابت امراة واخطا عمر.
  (عمر بن الخطاب) رضى الله عنه وارضاه.

خذ القناعة من دنياك وارضى بها.
     (زين العابدين بن على) رضى الله عنه وارضاه.

----------


## زهرة الحنين

*عندما يخونون
نملك كل الحق في أن نجردهم من صفة الوفا
لكننا لا نملك الحق في أن نجردهم من صفة الحب
فالبعض وبرغم الحب يخون …والبعض وبرغم الخيانة ..يحب..
فما هو الحب ؟
ولماذا فقد الحب قدرته على التحكم...*

----------


## زهرة الحنين

*جئتك
طائرا .. مكــسور الجناح ..
وقلبا .. مزقته الرياح .
.وشظايا روح ..
تبحث عن دنيا الأمان ..
فهل ترحميني ؟؟

جئتك
شخصا حزين الفؤاد ..
يحمل كل معنى الأسى*

----------


## زهرة الحنين

*ارحل ولا تعد فقد عافتك النفس قبل أن يطيب بك القلب

يا عاشق الخيانة

وتطمن
فقد حانت ساعة الموت 
فما عدت أرى إلا سواد هذه الدنيا
أعيش في ظلام بحدودي
والبؤس ينسج خيوطه ليحاصرني
والحزن قد أحكم قبضته على...*

----------


## زهرة الحنين

*لست حجرا ً لأتحملك ..

و لأنك حجر لم أستطع الدخول الى قلبك.. 

أم أنت لم تغدر بي بل غدرت بالطهارة فيك ...*

----------


## مظلوووم

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

{لاَ يُكَلِّفُ اللّهُ نَفْسًا إِلاَّ وُسْعَهَا لَهَا مَا كَسَبَتْ وَعَلَيْهَا مَا اكْتَسَبَتْ رَبَّنَا لاَ تُؤَاخِذْنَا إِن نَّسِينَا أَوْ أَخْطَأْنَا رَبَّنَا وَلاَ تَحْمِلْ عَلَيْنَا إِصْرًا كَمَا حَمَلْتَهُ عَلَى الَّذِينَ مِن قَبْلِنَا رَبَّنَا وَلاَ تُحَمِّلْنَا مَا لاَ طَاقَةَ لَنَا بِهِ وَاعْفُ عَنَّا وَاغْفِرْ لَنَا وَارْحَمْنَآ أَنتَ مَوْلاَنَا فَانصُرْنَا عَلَى الْقَوْمِ الْكَافِرِينَ} (286) سورة البقرة

صدق الله العظيم

----------


## السموأل

*

البلاد نوافذ للرحيل 
وأنت يا أيها الطائر المغترب 
تحاول أن تستريح 

اقترب 
اقترب 
اقترب 


*

----------


## سومه

ياليله العيد انستينا وجددتى الامل فينا ياليله العيد :hey:   :hey:  
 :f2:

----------


## مظلوووم

كل عام وانتم جميعا بخييييييييير  ::   ::   ::

----------


## زهرة الحنين

*بكرة العيد وهانعيد وهاندبح الخروف كاظم
اصل مسميه الخروف السنه دي كاظم 
كل عام وانتمم بخير
ووما تنسونيش في اللحمه*

----------


## زهرة الحنين

*أنتِ ..
ياأجمل أقداري 
ياربيع العمر الذي تتفتحت لأجله 
أزهاري 
يامن نسيت بك ويلات الزمان الذي مضى
يامن عرفتكِ فأصبحت
أنظم أشعاري
قلبي لم يزل ينبض أملاً بحبك
وحنيناً إلى قربك*

----------


## رشا

قرب قرب اوعى تخاف 

أوعى تعيش فى زمن خواف 

خلى إيمانك بالله كبير 

خلى اسرارك جوة اليبر 

عيش احلامك عيش أمالك 

وأوعى تقول الوقت خانك 

وان قسي وعاكسك زمانك قولة الدبة   وقعت فى البير ::p:

----------


## nariman

بكل حته لحمه 
بكل طبق فته
بكل معلقه شربه


كل سنه وانتم طيبين


ناريمان

----------


## رشا

حاسب نفسك واحسب لها حساب 

واحسب حسابك علشان يوم الحساب 

يتكون ندم وعذاب 

او نعيم وتتفتحلك الأبواب

----------


## ولاء نور الدين

صباح العيد... صباح الخير... صباح الاجازة... فين العدية بقى؟
   هههههههههههههههههه
كل سنة وانت كووووووووولكم طيبين
 :f2:

----------


## الوطواط الفدائى

*بكل رخة مطر وبكل رشة عطر بكل غمزة نظر قبل كل البشر أهنيك بعيد الاضحى*

----------


## الوطواط الفدائى

*في مثل هذا الوقت من العام يرسل سموي رسالة الي عامة الشعب يهناهم بالعيد
في قلبي حطيتك .. وبالتهاني خصيتك وعلى الناس أغليتك بعيد الفطر هنيتك
قبل زحمة السيروقبل رسايل الغير والإرسال لسة بخير كل عام وأنت بألف خير*

----------


## الوطواط الفدائى

*قبل تنشغل جميع الخطوط والشبكة تصبح أخطبوط طوط طوط كل عيد وأنت مبسوط 
.*
*.*
*.*
*اه لو تدري في بعادك كيف شوقي زاد لو شوقك مدينة شوقي لعيونك بلاد*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.
نهنئكم بعيد الاضحي المبارك ونذكركم بالعدية بتاعتى*
*أبو الوطاويط*

----------


## الوطواط الفدائى

*موعد استحمامكم*

----------


## الوطواط الفدائى

*عيد مبارك ونظيف وشريف وكله سرور وجمال وكمال وعلاء مع تحيات الحزن الوتـني*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*..*

*..*
*.*
*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*

----------


## bedo_ic

"""   اللهم لا الاه الا انت سبحانك انى كنت من الظالمين """"

----------


## الوطواط الفدائى

*~ كلمة*

----------


## angel

انا الذي نظر الأعمى الى ادبي                  و أسمعت كلماتي من به صمم

 :y:

----------


## مظلوووم

ساصبر حتى يعجز الصبر عن صبرى

----------


## الوطواط الفدائى

*عرض التوقيع*

----------


## الوطواط الفدائى

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  ههه*
*إيه البياخه دى* 
*ما عرضش التوقيع بتاعى فوق ليه* 
*طب اما أشوفه هيعرضه هنا ولا لأه ..؟*

----------


## الوطواط الفدائى

*ياااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااربى امال ما عرضش التوقيع المرة الأولى ليييييييييييييييييه*
*طب اما أجرب تانى كدا* 
*المرة القادمه*

----------


## زهرة الحنين

هههههههههههههاااااااااااي
مبروك يجنن والله

----------


## زهرة الحنين

*" من الأسهل علينا تقبل موت من نحب ,
على تقبل فكرة فقدانه , وإكتشاف أن
بإمكانه مواصلة الحياة بكل تفاصيلها
دوننا ..
ذلك أن في الموت تساويآ في الفقدان,
نجد فيه عزاءنا . " ..

كلمات إستوقفتني كثيرآ ..

أشك في نفسي بأني متطرفة المشاعر
ومتملكة ..

نحن ومشاعرنا قضية دون مطالب مكتوبة ..*

----------


## الوطواط الفدائى

*عرض التوقيع*

----------


## الوطواط الفدائى

*أنا هأعيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييط* 
*هأشد فى شعريييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييى*
*هى كلمة ( عرض التوقيع ) دى عليها الغضبة يعنى ...*

----------


## الوطواط الفدائى

*سبحان الله* 


*له فى خلقه شئون*


*طب عرض التوقيع ... هى بئا*

----------


## الوطواط الفدائى

*آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآهـــ*

*أهو أنا كدا فهمت بئااااااااااا*

*أنا لما كنت بآجى آخد كلمة عرض التوقيع اللى تحت من الشمال دى فى أسفل الرد السريع* 
*لما كنت آجى أخدها نسخ* 
*كان الماوس بيضغط غصب عنى على علامة الصح اللى فى المربع فيشلها* 
*يقوم التوقيع ما يتعرضش*

*آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآه .كدا الواحد فهم ومخه فتح*

*سورى يا جماعه ع الإطالة و القلق اللى سببته فى الصفحة*

----------


## زهرة الحنين

*ليْ حَبيبٌ خَيَالُُـهُ نُـصْــبَ عيـنِــي
............................ واسمُـهُ فـي جَـوَارحِـي مَـكـنُـونُ
إنْ تـذكَّـرْتُــهُ فَكُــلِّـــيْ قُـلُــوبٌ
............................ أو تَـأَمَّـلْتُــــهُ فَكُـــــلِّــي عُـيُــــون*

----------


## مظلوووم

look around just people
you can hear their voices
find the one who will guide you
to the limit of your choices

----------


## الوطواط الفدائى

*!How 2 b a NiNjA > Ask me*

----------


## زهرة الحنين

*اديني رجعتلك اديني بين اديكي كفايه دموع بئا لاديك بوكس  فعنيكي*

----------


## a_leader



----------


## angel

to be free is to be responsable

----------


## الوطواط الفدائى

*دعوة إلى كل مصرى* 
*قاطعوا المنتجات الإسرائيلية و الأمريكية* 
*قـــاطعوهـــم* 
*من أجل كرامة العرب*

----------


## طــه

لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك 
إنى كنت من الظالمين

سبحان الله وبحمده
سبحان الله العظيم

والحمد لله

----------


## angel

اسكت ليه ؟
انا بس اقول اسكها برتاح.

----------


## رشا

عملنا فرقة بالاغانى وجبنا طبلة ودربكات 

انا اغنى الديب من ديلة وهما يغنوا التعلب فات 

وتعزمنا فى حي شعبى والعريس بتاع بنات 

لسة بقول اة ياليل لقيت الليل بقى نهار 

والى يقول هات المطافى والى يقول فى ضرب نار 

والكراسى كسرتنى زى ما يكون عليا تار

----------


## زهرة الحنين

*بكل أسرار الدموع ,لماذا نخاف من الرقيب وكل زائر مساء , لماذا نحن جبناء حتى في الكلام عن مشاكل القلوب والعقول , لماذا ننسحب في أول ضياء فجر لنا في قلوب الغير ,لماذا نحن بخلاء , لماذا نحن لا نحترم حب العطاء , لماذا نحن تعساء الى هذا الحد, لا نرقى الى مستوى السعداء , لماذا لماذا لماذا لماذا لا نحب بصدق كل الكلمات*

----------


## زهرة الحنين

*ما أتعس السياسه في قلب الموازين وكشف الحقائق وسقوط كثير من الرموز أو من كانت رموز في السابق*

----------


## زهرة الحنين

*


البعض يخون لكي ينسى …والبعض ينسى لكي يخون ..
عندما يخونون
نملك كل الحق في أن نجردهم من صفة الوفا
لكننا لا نملك الحق في أن نجردهم من صفة الحب
فالبعض وبرغم الحب يخون …والبعض وبرغم الخيانة ..يحب..
فما هو الحب ؟
ولماذا فقد الحب قدرته على التحكم والسيطرة*

----------


## زهرة الحنين

*هل تملك الخيانة تلك القدرة الفائقة على دمل الجروح وتهدئة الأعماق ؟
إذن …. لماذا يعود البعض من رحلة الخيانة
متضخما بالندم والألم متجردا من كل شئ إلا الحب؟
نعم….
فهناك نوع من الحب لا يموت في الأعماق أبدا
مهما تفننا في اختراع طرق النسيان ومهما اشتدت رياح الخيانة*

----------


## طــه

*البعض يخون لكي ينسى …والبعض ينسى لكي يخون ..*
*عندما يخونون*
*نملك كل الحق في أن نجردهم من صفة الوفا*
*لكننا لا نملك الحق في أن نجردهم من صفة الحب*
*فالبعض وبرغم الحب يخون …والبعض وبرغم الخيانة ..يحب..*
*فما هو الحب ؟*
*ولماذا فقد الحب قدرته على التحكم والسيطرة*

*هل تملك الخيانة تلك القدرة الفائقة على دمل الجروح وتهدئة الأعماق ؟*
*إذن …. لماذا يعود البعض من رحلة الخيانة*
*متضخما بالندم والألم متجردا من كل شئ إلا الحب؟*
*نعم….*
*فهناك نوع من الحب لا يموت في الأعماق أبدا*
*مهما تفننا في اختراع طرق النسيان ومهما اشتدت رياح الخيانة*




*سيدتى*


*لي وقفة ثانية اكون فيها قد لملمت* 
*احرفي لأقف امام حرفك* 
*الشامخ في سماء الكلمة* 

*سطورك حقيقة لمستى بيهم دروب الخيال*
*لمستى بيهم الواقع بمره*
*لمستى بيهم طبيعة الحال*


*أخت زهرة الحنين*
*إسمحيلى أقتبس من سطورك رد به كل الشرح على إستفهام* 
*للأخت رشا* 
*فى خاطرتى (( حبيبى ومستحيلى ))* 
*وسأوضح أنها سطورك التى تفوقتى فيها على حدود الوصف* 

*لى عودة أخرى*
*بإذن الله*

----------


## angel

الحب كله حبيته فيك.    :Love:

----------


## زهرة الحنين

*ليتني أموت اليوم وأعيش باكر .. وأشوف من هو بعد موتي فقدني
ومن هو حملني الي  المقابر .. وأشكر كل من كرمني ودفني 
شخص افتكرني مع إنه مسافر .. وشخص قريب ماذكرني
ومن هو يرتب غرفتي والدفاتر .. وإن شاف صورة لي صرخ وحضني



 
حنين*

----------


## الوطواط الفدائى

*يا من أشعلتِ نيراني ، حبكِ ملأ حياتي ، أحبكِ ومن يمنعني ، وأقول تهواني وهي لاتكترث لي ولا لتفكيري ، ياليل هل تسمعني؟ ياليل لماذا تسألني؟ لماذا أسهر لوحدي؟ مهلاً ياآلامي توقفي ، وياأحزاني إرحلي ، فمهما لاحقني خيالها سأنساها ، تُرى هل سأنساها؟مُحال.. مُحال.. مُحال ،أحبكِ رغم تعذيبي ، ستبقين وحدكِ مليكة قلبي وريحقة حياتي*

----------


## الوطواط الفدائى

*إعلمي ياروحي الغالية أني وضعتكِ تاجاً على رأسي فأنزلوكِ ، وزرعتكِ زهرةً في حديقة عمري فأذبلوكِ ، جعلتكِ شمساً في سماء حياتي فخسفوكِ ، أشعلتكِ شمعةً في مشوار دربي فأطفأوكِ ، كتبتكِ آيةً في كتاب حياتي فأحرقوكِ ، وضعتكِ قارباً يرسوا في بحر عيوني فأغرقوكِ ، تبنيتكِ طفلةً لنفسي لكنهم عني أبعدوكِ ، خطفوكِ من كل دنياي لكنهم لم يعلموا أنهم في قلبي نسوكِ*

----------


## زهرة الحنين

*اذهب ياحبيبي وخذ غيري وتمتع وعش حياتك كما تشاء.... لاتتذكر الجروح لأنك زرعتها داخلي ولا تندم على الماضي لأنك أحرقت التاريخ ولا تطلق الأهات لأنك فقدت الأذن التي تسمعك وتذكر أنه من المهم أن تكون راضيا عن نفسك ومقتنعا بما فعلت ولا تلتفت الى كلامي ... وهكذا الدنيا يا بني أدم...*

----------


## نوسة

الناس تبكى من غلا الحى لو مات 
وانا عيونى تبكى من غلا حى موجود

----------


## زهرة الحنين

*ويح قلبي علي حبا رماة الدهر
وغيري يحيا بالحب والعشق*

----------


## زهرة الحنين

*ها نحن نجلس علي البحر 
ونشكو اليه حقارة الدنيا
فما ان اعطت شئ 
واخذت مقابله شيئا
لقد احببتك بكل جوارحي 
احببتك

ولكن ابت الدنيا ان تريحنا*

----------


## زهرة الحنين

*

مهما طال الليل لابد من طلوع الفجر
مهما طال العمر لابد من دخول القبر

فالموت كأس وكل الناس داخلها
والقبر دار وكل الناس داخلها
*

----------


## زهرة الحنين

*



سامحوني لو رحل جسمي وغاب
سامحوني حتى في القبر استريح
في حياتي مالقيت إلا العــذاب
عايشه باحزان ومن همي طريح
سامحوني ظنكم فيا سراب
حظي لا شلته غصب عني
والوصيه لا دفنتوه في التراب
خلوا الغالي على قبري يصيح*

----------


## malkro7y

حلمت كثير بمرسي يضم القلب بين شطانه يرتاح فيه من عناء الحياة حلمت كثيرا بان اجد الامان بان اجد من يمتزج بدمائي بان القاك ولكنك سيدي قد اهنت احلامي اثبت لي انها مجرد هراء لطفله صغيره لاني وجدت معك اعظم مما كنت اتمني وجدت معك اليوم والحاضر جعلتني القي امسي تحت اقدامك فرشت لي الحياة بالورود والامال جعلتني اري الكون في عينيك جعلتني ملكة علي قلبك سيدي العزيز ......احبك حتي لو كنت وهم من اختراعي

----------


## a_leader

ادينى اهو بوقع ,,, معلش جيت متأخر لأن المواصلات كانت زحمة ,,,

----------


## زهرة الحنين

*تلائيك جاي في زئزووووووووووووئه*

----------


## angel

حبيبي,

انا لا املك في الدنيا الا عينيك واحزاني.....

----------


## طــه

*
هذيان
هذياااااااااااان
هذيان

حبيبتى 

عيونها

السود 

لون 

حالى 


كلامها 

الشهد 

منه يغير 

ويبكى

على

حاله


شعرها 

ليل

طويل

ما

ليه

أول

ولا

آخر 


قوامها 

غزال

شارد 

ما

ليه 

زى

ولا

كان 

الثانية معاها سنين 
وسنين من غيرها ثانية

ثانية فيها سنين 
وسنين ما فيها ثانية


أهى أيام

أوهام 

احلام 

وكلام

وسلام


دمعتين 

حيرانين 

سهرانين

مشتاقين 


هناك

وياك

ومعاك

بلقاك

ملاك

وشيطان


حنان

وجنان 

حيوان

انسان

حيران

هيمان 
وهمان
وحلان 

خسران 
بايظان 
ضايعان



هذيان
هذياااااااااااان
هذيان*

----------


## الشمسى

مثل ما الله بيحب الناس
بحبك مثل ما الخمر بيحب الكاس
بحبك مثل راعى بيحب القطيع 
بحبك مثل طفل مع امه رضيع

----------


## الشمسى

الكلمة الحلوة ما بين اتنين بتهون ياما ع العاشقين
الكلمة الطيبة م القلب قريبة بتكون اجمل هدية من الشوق متعذبة
بحق العشرة يا دوب بسمة بتصالح قلب المتخاصمين
***********
الكلمة الحلوة الى تهون وتطمن قلب الى مخون
يا حبيبى بحبك اكمنك ف الدنيا مفيش اطيب منك
ولا هبعد يوم ابدا عنك ولا تبعد ثانية ف يوم عن عينى
***********
انا قلبى عمره ما يتحول مشتاق ف الاخر والاول
يا حياتى بحبك من امتى وماليش ف العالم غيرك انت
ليه تزعل وازعل من غلطة واحنا الى ما مفيش ف هوانا اتنين
***********
الكلمة الطيبة م القلب قريبة بتكون اجمل هدية م الشوق متعذبة
وبحق العشرة يا دوب يا دوب بسمة بتصالح قلب المتخاصمين     
                                                                            الكلمة الحلوة

----------


## الشمسى

شىء غريب شىء عجيب امرك يا قلبى شىء غريب
الى صانك بتجافيه والى خانك بتناديه
والله امرك شىء غريب شىء عجيب
*********
الى صانك ذنبه ايه عملك ايه دايما ناسيه
ده ياما بيخاف عليك حتى من نظرة عينيه
ليه يا قلبى مسهره ليه غرامك حيره هو قلبك كان شاريه
*********
الى خانك عايزه ليه بعد ما خان الحنين
شوفت حبه عملك ايه  دوقك مر السنين
 ليه يا قلبى يسهرك ليه غرامه محيرك
هو قلبه كان شاريك هو قلبه كان شاريك
*********
الى صانك بتجافيه والى خانك بتناديه

والله امرك شىء غريب شىء عجيب

----------


## الوطواط الفدائى

*أحبك ! يعني يحب !!

احيان نحب ونعشق لدرجة الجنون بدون ان نتفوه بهذه الحروف الاربعه 


الحب بنظري اجمل شعور في الوجود وهو صدق وشوق وعشق وهو جميع المشاعر في كلمة واحده لكن لنتاكد دائما ليس كل من قالها صادق

والحب الصادق هو الشوق حين تشتاق لمن تحب وانت معه 

الحب كلمة يصعب ان نختصر معناها بمشاركه الحب رائع ولكن للاسف كثيرا من شوهو تلك الكلمه !!*
*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ أو كما قالت الآنسه .. حنينه .. ~~~~~~~~~~~~~*

----------


## زهرة الحنين

*العـــاشق اللي هوا الأشعار من صغره
صاغ المعاني وجاء الأيام ينشرها
يســـرني من يســر الشعر ويســــره
يفهم معاني بيوته قبل ينثرهـــــا*

----------


## زهرة الحنين

*هذه قناعاتي
وهذه أفكاري ..
وهذه كتاباتي بين ايديكم اكتب ما أشعر
به وأقول ما أنا مؤمن به ..
أنقل هموم غيري بطرح مختلف
وليس بالضروره ما أكتبه يعكس حياتي الشخصيه..
هي في النهاية مجرد رؤية لأفكاري مع كامل ووافر الحب
والتقدير لمن يمتلك وعيا كافيا يجبر قلمي على أن يحترمه 


حنين*

----------


## abokaram25

*صلاح جاهين*ما حد فى الدنيا دة واخد غير جزاتة ولاحد بيفكر فى غير لذاتة ما تعرفيش يا حبيبتى...أنا مين؟ انتى عروس النيل......وأنا النيل بذاتة.............عجبى!!!

----------


## زهرة الحنين

*
اعمل ما دمت على مهل 
فكم فى المقابر ممن غفل 
يغبطك على هذه اللحظات وأنت فيها في كسل
يتمنون من رب العلا 




سجده
تسبيحه
دمعه وجل ..

فاعمل لدار يكون فيها حساب بلا عمل 


’,


’,*

----------


## زهرة الحنين

*
الدنيا قد آذنت بالفِراق، فراق ليس يشبهُه فراق...
قد انقَطع الرجاءُ عنِ التلاق، والتفت الساق بالساق ..الى ربك يومئذ المساق .

فطوبى لمن فرَّ من مَواطِن الرِّيَب ومواقِع المقتِ والغضَب
مستمسِكًا بدينه، عاقدًا عليه بكِلتا يدَيه
قد اتَّخذه من الشّرور ملاذًا ومن الفِتنِ مَعاذًا...*

----------


## زهرة الحنين

*


الموتُ في كلّ حين ينشُر الكفنا..
ونحن في غفلةٍ عمّا يُراد بِنا.
سهوٌ وشرود..
وإعراضٌ وصدود..
إِنَّ الإِنسَانَ لِرَبِّهِ لَكَنُودٌ ...



أرواحٌ في أعلى علِّيِّين، وأرواح في أسفلِ سافلين..
أرواح في حواصِل طيرٍ خُضرٍ تسرح في الجنّة حيث شاءت..

وأرواحٌ في تنُّور الزّناة والزواني..
وأرواحٌ في نهرِ الدم تُلقَم الحجارةَ وهم أكلةُ الربا ..
وآخرون تُثلَم رؤوسهم بالحجارة 
وهم الذين يأخذون القرآن فيرفضونه وينامون عن الصلاة المكتوبة.




فيا فوزَ من تاب، ويا سعادةَ من آب، وربّه يقول

" واني لـغـفـار ..لمن تاب " *

----------


## زهرة الحنين

*

يا مطلِقًا نفسَه فيما يشتهي ويريد، الملِكُ يرى والملَك شهيد

مَا يَلْفِظُ مِنْ قَوْلٍ إِلاَّ لَدَيْهِ رَقِيبٌ عَتِيدٌ ..






’,


’,


يـــــاااااااااااااارب ..... عــــــفـــــوكــ*

----------


## زهرة الحنين

*

يا مطلِقًا نفسَه فيما يشتهي ويريد، الملِكُ يرى والملَك شهيد

مَا يَلْفِظُ مِنْ قَوْلٍ إِلاَّ لَدَيْهِ رَقِيبٌ عَتِيدٌ ..






’,


’,


يـــــاااااااااااااارب ..... عــــــفـــــوكــ*

----------


## angel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم.
"وما من دابة في الأرض الا وعلى الله رزقها ويعلم مستقرها ومستودعها كل في كتاب مبين."
                                                                     صدق الله العظيم.

----------


## مظلوووم

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

{الَّذِينَ يَحْمِلُونَ الْعَرْشَ وَمَنْ حَوْلَهُ يُسَبِّحُونَ بِحَمْدِ رَبِّهِمْ وَيُؤْمِنُونَ بِهِ وَيَسْتَغْفِرُونَ لِلَّذِينَ آمَنُوا رَبَّنَا وَسِعْتَ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ رَّحْمَةً وَعِلْمًا فَاغْفِرْ لِلَّذِينَ تَابُوا وَاتَّبَعُوا سَبِيلَكَ وَقِهِمْ عَذَابَ الْجَحِيمِ} (7) سورة غافر

صدق الله العظيم

----------


## الوطواط الفدائى

{*فِكْرِة سَيّد أَفَنْدِي*}




*سيد أفندى عدّى وفات*
*راح يقاطع منتجات*
*قلت يا أفندى فينك فينك*
*قال أمريكا بينّا وبينك*
*فى العراق تقتل أطفالك*
*وفى كابول هطّلّع عينك*
*****

----------


## زهرة الحنين



----------


## زهرة الحنين



----------


## سومه

نعيب زماننا والعيب فينا............... وما لزماننا عيب سوانا

----------


## زهرة الحنين

*

عندما يعشقُني شاعر
يحلق على عرش قلبي 
فيصبح من حولي أنصافُ عشاق
يزيّف العالم بين يديه
ويقفل أوجاع الأمس
تصبح الكلمات طَوْع قلمه
تارةً تنزوي ..
وتارةً تتَبعثر*

----------


## زهرة الحنين

*
يا شاعر 
بــل...
يا شاعري 
حدّثهم عن بحور صمتي والاسى
وضِفاف خوفي وهي تتوشّح عَيناي في انتظارك
فأنا لازلت الحزينة أُسافر في خيالى بحثاً عن وهمك
قصيدتي لا زالت واحدة .. هي 
أنت .. أنت
ولادتي لازالت أبيات حروفِك
ومَلامحي منقوشة بين أوراقك*

----------


## مظلوووم

Donot Think Twice Before You Listen To Your Heart
Follow The Trace For A New Start

----------


## أسيرة الصبر

::sorry::

----------


## angel

انا بسأل ليه ؟
واحتار كده ليه؟

بكره الأيام حتوريني

خلينا كده على طول ماشيين.

----------


## زهرة الحنين

*
يا ما قلبي قالي لا وانا الاوعو لما قلبي انشق شق قولت اطاوعه
كلمه مني وكلمه منو اللي خاني تبت عنه 
حتى لو يوم قلبي رق مش هاطوعه
قولي نوبه بتوبه ويقولي سماح ييبئا قلبي يقولي لا لا دة خاين
انسا حسرة قلبي واطويله الجناح والدموع تجري وهاجري في عينه باين
انسا ساعه لما يصافيني وافتكر لما يجافيني 
بكرة هايجرب اسايا وانا بتهنى بهوايا
خلي حبي حد تاني حد يستاهل حناني

يا ليالي خبي حبي في بحورك البعيدة يا ليالي 
انا حبيته وما  قدرتش اخبي وهاعهدته وهو ا خايبلي امالي 
بكرة هايجرب اسايا وانا بتهنى بهوايا
خلي حبي حد تاني حد يستاهل حناني
حتى لو قلبي رق 
مش هاطوعه
لو مشيتلي خطوة هابعد خطوتين 
يلي من غير قلب سيب قلبي في عذابه 
كنت فين من بدري قولي كنت فين
واحنا الاتنين حبنا لسا في شبابه
دبلت الوردة الجميله ما بئاش في اليد حيله
خلي حبي لحد تاااااااني حد يستاهل حناني 
حتى لو يوم قلبي رق
مش هاطوووووووووعه

فايزة احمد (بعشقهاااااااااااااااااااااا)*

----------


## ولاء نور الدين

ابكي لو في عيني دموع...اضحكي لما اكون فرحان
حسي بيا وبعنيا ... كوني شوق حنان 
انا عايزك تبئي جمبي..تبئي قلبي.. تبئي عمري ..تبئي روح الروح...
تبئي صوتي لما اغني.. تبئي عيني لما اشوف
تبئي احساس الامان.. ايل عمره ما يبئى خوف 
ابكي لو في عيني دموع

محمد منير

----------


## malkro7y

*كل يوم بسأل عليك عيني مشتاقه لعنيك امتي ترجع لياليك كفياك حرام السنين متنسنيش ده انت علشانك بعيش سيبتي ومقلتليش حتي السلام رحت فين وسيبتي مش قلت قلبك حبني  قلي ايه خلاك قسيت ليه مجلتيش واشتكيت يا ما قلت كتير يا ريت يعود زمان 
نجوم اف ام 2:30 صباحا*

----------


## زهرة الحنين

*
 احب حبيبا يحب عذابي فهل كان  حظي عذاب الحبيب

 سأشكوة ربي وابدي عتابي فيارب هون عذاب الحبيب*

----------


## فارس الأندلس

أزج زلوجا هذرفى زفازف--- هذف يزج الناجيات الصوافنا
-----
اتحدى حد فيكم يعرف ايه ده اللى انا قلته
مع انه بيت شعر عربى قديم مش قادر انساه من ايام الاعدادى

----------


## الوطواط الفدائى

*إلي الذين رضوا أن يعيشوا حياتهم كما رسمها لهم الآخرون فساروا خلف هذا السراب .. إليهم هذه اللبنة في صرح الإسلام .. هذا الصرح العظيم .. الذي كان كل فرد فيه لبنة في بناء يؤازر بعضه بعضاً ليقوى هذا البناء في كل المجالات في تواضع وَ إخلاص .... 
( وَضَرَبَ اللَّهُ مَثَلاً رَجُلَيْنِ أَحَدُهُمَا أَبْكَمُ لا يَقْدِرُ عَلَى شَيْءٍ وَهُوَ كَلٌّ عَلَى مَوْلاهُ أَيْنَمَا يُوَجِّهْهُ لا يَأْتِ بِخَيْرٍ هَلْ يَسْتَوِي هُوَ وَمَنْ يَأْمُرُ بِالْعَدْلِ وَهُوَ عَلَى صِرَاطٍ مُسْتَقِيمٍ ) 
فإيماننا بربنا ثم ثقتنا بأنفسنا جعلت كل منا ريشة ترسم طريق المستقبل ... ولا نقف لننظر لما يحدث من حولنا وَ لكننا نرفع شعار النبي  : 
( المؤمن للمؤمن كالبنيان يشد بعضه بعضاً)
*

----------


## الوطواط الفدائى

*فلنكن يداً واحدة في بناء هذا الصرح وَ لنصنع الحياة لا لأنفسنا وَ لكن حباً لله وَ إخلاصاً لذاته .. لعلنا نكون ممن قال فيهم رب العزة 
(ثُلَّةٌ مِنَ الْأَوَّلِينَ * وَقَلِيلٌ مِنَ الْآخِرِينَ)
*

----------


## الوطواط الفدائى

فنفتح قلوبنا لكل مخلص وَ نقول: 
شيء من الحب نريـد * و الحب أسمى ما نريد 
جـيـل جـديــد صـانــع * بالفعـل و العـزم الأكيـد
أحـلامنـــا أهـدافــنـــا * و مـن الأحبة نستـزيـد
اصنــع حياتـك بينـنــا * و ابدأ بأفضـل ما تجيـد
فالـمـرء يبقى خالداً * مازاد للـدنيـا جـديـــد


*صناع الحياة*

----------


## Samir Aser



----------


## الوطواط الفدائى

*معا نصنع الحياة

آن الأوان نرجع نحب*

*نرجع لبعض*

*نرجع نحقق حلمنا*
*مع بعضنا*
*كان بينا سور*
*وهم وخمول*
*الوقتى داب علم و عمل*
*إيدين عافيه*
*افكارذكيه*
*والحلم فينا هو الأمل*
*راسم خلاص كل الحكاية*
*بإيديه يوصلنا النهاية*
*و الله معانا..كلنا*
*بيحبنا..إختار لنا*
*أجمل طريق لحبنا*
*حب الإله..حب الهداية*
*دا حب لينا كلنا*
*مش حب راح*
*يوم واستراح*
*سابنا ندنس قلبنا*
*جالك خلاص حب الكفاح*
*حب يشاركنا فرحنا*
*انسى الهموم..انهض و قوم*
*اصنع حياتك..ابنى الهمم*
*حب الحياة نابع هنا*
*و ف كل يوم زيل الغيوم*
*جاى الزمان يضحك لنا*
*و ف كل شمس و كل صبح*
*هتلاقى عصفور الحياة*
*يفضل يزقزق*
*عمره ما يزهق*
*ألاقية من صناع الحياة*


*اللهم استعملنا ولا تستبدلنا*

----------


## الوطواط الفدائى

*ظلموك وما ظلموا الا انفسهم*
*خسروك فخسرونا*
*عبثوا كثيرا بالمنتدى*
*فكان جزائهم ان بقوا هم*
*ورحلنا نحن*
*فهنيئا لهم المنتدى*
*ومرحى لنا أن عرفنا قدرنا* 
*ورأيناهم على حقيقتهم*

*لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله*

----------


## الوطواط الفدائى

قال عليه الصلاة والسلام لمن آنست جوارحه ابنة أو ابنتان :"من عال ابنتين أو ثلاثا أو أختين أو ثلاثا حتى بين أو يموت عنهن كنت أنا وهو في الجنة كهاتين وأشار باصبعه الوسطى والتي تليها"رواه أحمد.وقال عليه الصلاة والسلام:"من كانت له انثى فلم يئدها ولم يهنها ولم يؤثر ولده عليها_أي الذكور_أدخله الله الجنة"رواه أبو داود.

----------


## الوطواط الفدائى

ياربي قد علمت أنك تجيب الداعِ إذا دعاك ، فأتيتك مهرولٌ ووقفت على بابك ولن أرحل

----------


## Samir Aser



----------


## زهرة الحنين

*اة يا قوة قلبك 
اة قولي وربك من علمك درس الجرووووووووووح*

----------


## مظلوووم

اللهم انت ربى لا اله الا انت 
خلقتنى
 وانا عبدك
 وانا على عهدك
 ووعدك ما استطعت
اعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت
ابوء لك بنعمتك على
وابوء لك بذنبى
فاغفر لى
فانه لا يغفر الذنوب الا انت

----------


## زهرة الحنين

*
قف ولا تكمل الكلام....
فقد ضاع مابيننا من وئام....
نقضت عهدي؛ نبذت عهدي....
ودفنت ماجمعنا من أحلام....
عوضي على حب مضى....
لعل لجرحي ينسى بالأيام....
قتلت حبي بقسوة....
وجعلته كومة من الركام....
ألا يكفي ماعانيت من أذى....
وما سقيت بالدنيا من آلام؟؟؟؟....*

----------


## nour edeen

ليس الفتى من قال ابى فلان ، بل الفتى من قال هأنذا.

----------


## nour edeen

خير الكلام ، ماقل ودل.

----------


## nour edeen

الدنيا سجن المؤمن ، وجنة الكافر.

----------


## زهرة الحنين

*سفرى بعيد وزادى لن يبلغنى 
وقوتى ضعفت والموت يطلبنى 
ولى بقايا زنوب لست اعلمها 
اللة يعلمها فى السر والعلن*

----------


## الوطواط الفدائى

*ليتنى ألقى ربى شهيدًا فى أرض النزال*

----------


## ديدي

اللهم لا اله الا انت سبحانك

----------


## فارس الأندلس

فوه تنها كون هين .... الله الله
بادشان فوه كون هين.. الله الله
مهربان فوه كون هين.. الله الله
كيا أونجى كون هين ... الله الله
موسكى سابنى شان هين.الله الله
سب دونون كى جان هين.الله الله
حسبى ربى جل الله .... الله الله

----------


## فارس الأندلس

على فكرة ده الجزء الهندى فى اغنية حسبى ربى للرائع سامى يوسف الذى اجاد اختيار اللغات التى غنى بها هذه الاغنية

----------


## زهرة الحنين

*
الزمن يفرض سؤال ... كل إجاباته محال 

السعاده شيء واضح ؟؟ ولا من وحي الخيال؟؟

كلنا ما حدسلم من تعاسه أوألم

بس هو فينا... من وسط قلبه أبتسم ؟؟

أنا مش قصدي تشاؤم ... ولا بجراحك أساهم 

أنا من قلبي احاول ألقى إنسان فاهم

حنين*

----------


## زهرة الحنين

*تركني وانا محتاجه وعمرى انطفا سراجه
نفسي اعرف اسرارة ايه اخر اخبارة 
وايه يدور بافكارة
بعد ما غاب عني سنين*

----------


## زهرة الحنين

*خديها حكمه من الزمان

كل رجل سمسااااااااااااار*

----------


## زهرة الحنين

*من عمود مواقف للكاتب الكبير أنيس منصور:

-- إذا وافقتها قالت: ضعيف...

و إذا عارضتها قالت: معقد...

و إذا ترددت قالت: موسوس...

و الحل: إفعل ما بدا لك.

-- ليست العزلة أن تكون وحدك.. العزلة أن تكون وحدك برغم وجود الألوف حولك!

-- من لا يتسامح فقد حطم الجسور التي سوف يمشي عليها بعد ذلك.

-- إذا كانت عندك إرادة فقد قطعت نصف الطريق.

-- إذا أحببتها فهذه إرادتك و إذا تزوجتها فق سلبتك إرداتك.*

----------


## malkro7y

*كنت طفلة صغيرة فقدت بين يديك عمري فقدت معك مرساي اقنعتني بان الامان بين يديك ممكن وانه حقي المشروع ولكنك رحلت دون انذار تركتني وحدي سلبتني اماني لم تتركني طفله ولم تجعلني عاشقه بل اصبحت قلب بلا مرسي فلم حبيبي رحلت دون سبب الا تدري ان رحيلك قد مزقني اشلاء وبعثرني في طرقات الزمن ليتني لم اعرفك ولا التقيتك ليتني ظللت طفله لم تذق الحب*

----------


## malkro7y

*الدنيا لحظة قصيرة تبدأ بفرحة الميلاد وتنتهي بدموع الفراق*

----------


## زهرة الحنين

*ساعيش رغم الداء و الأعداء
كالنسر فوق القمة الشماء
أرنو إلي الشمس المضيئةساخراً
هازأًمن السحب والأمطار والأنواء
لا ألمح الظل الكئيب ولا أري
ما في قرار الهوة السوداء

أبو القاسم الشابي

و قد يسألونك يوماً عليا 
و هل كان حبك شيأ لديا
فقولي بأنك أنت الحيـاة
و أنك صبح رعي مقلتيا
لقد عشت قبلك عمراً طو يلاً
فلا تحسبي الأمس عمراً عليا

فاروق جويده*

----------


## مظلوووم

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

{إِنَّ الَّذِينَ قَالُوا رَبُّنَا اللَّهُ ثُمَّ اسْتَقَامُوا تَتَنَزَّلُ عَلَيْهِمُ الْمَلَائِكَةُ أَلَّا تَخَافُوا وَلَا تَحْزَنُوا وَأَبْشِرُوا بِالْجَنَّةِ الَّتِي كُنتُمْ تُوعَدُونَ} (30) سورة فصلت

صدق الله العظيم

----------


## bedo_ic

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله

----------


## زهرة الحنين

*سفرى بعيد وزادى لن يبلغنى 
وقوتى ضعفت والموت يطلبنى 
ولى بقايا زنوب لست اعلمها 
اللة يعلمها فى السر والعلن*

----------


## فارس الأندلس

نعيب زماننا والعيب فينا ....وما لزماننا عيب سوانا 
للشاعر العظيم .... يووووووه نسيت

----------


## malkro7y

افديه ان حفظ الهوي او ضيعا ملك الفؤاد فما عسي ان اصنعا( ابن الفارض)

----------


## malkro7y

حلقاتك برجلاتك انشاالله تعيش انشاالله تعيش تكبر تبقي في وسط اخواتك جن مصور زيه مفيش


 ::

----------


## زهرة الحنين

*ايه السبوع اللي فوق دة*

----------


## زهرة الحنين

*ايه السبوع اللي فوق دة*

----------


## زهرة الحنين

*المن اشكي يا زمن ومن يسمع شكوتي  اسكت احسن يا زمن وبايدي اعالج حالتي
موتي ارحم من الغدر اللي سميته حبيب اللي جزاني بالخيانيه  وترك لي معاناة الحريق
انا متعودة علي الهم وما جديد الهم عليا بعد شافته عيوني خلي كل شي يصير بيا*

----------


## زهرة الحنين

*[frame="7 80"]اذا انت بيا تغدر بعد شي يسوي الغريب حبيبي وجرحي منك وانا لجروحك طبيب
روح روح الله يسامح انا ما عندي سماح الملح والزاد خنته الوفا وياك راح
اعترف انا خسرتكم وخسرت كل شئ بثواني
لكن اللي يعز عليا راح اظل وحدي اعاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااني
وانت انت يلي كنت بعيوني ملاك 
قلت انا عمري وعيوني فداكي 
صورت الدنيا من غيري ابدا ما تعيش بيها
وقلت عنها ظلمه لكن نور وجهي يضويها
وقلت بليالي الشتاء عيوني ما تاخد نوم
ما فكر بيك بردان لو دافي وشابع نوم
كنت بالنسبه اللي مثل للحب والجمال كلمه ما كاتبها شاعر ول حه من نسج الخيال
عمري ما شكيت مرة ورا الطيبه خداع تيجي لعيوني البريئه تغدر وتنكر
 خوفي من خوفي ليكبر خوفي ما فارق الدمعه وابقى وحدي بالليالي

المن اشكي المن احكي 

[/frame]*

----------


## زهرة الحنين

*

You are my good friend,
so to you this sweet poem I send.

I want you to know how much I appreciate you,
and all the wonderful things you do.



I couldn't ask for a better person,
and together we have so much fun!


I always talk to you about everything.
A nice smile you always bring.


In you I can truly confide.
In an argument, you'll always take my side.


You must be an angel sent from up above.
You're a super person that everyone loves.

 
*

----------


## malkro7y

لي ليكو لي ليكو  رب يخليه لي ليكو  لي لينا   لي لينا  رب يخليه  لي لينا  لي ليهم  لي ليهم  رب يخليه  لي ليهم 

 :Baby:   :Baby:   :Baby:   :Baby:   :Baby:  


بطه قطه انتيكه اها كل شويه بتقول كاك اها البط كله يحبها والوز برده يحبها واحنا كمان بنحبها

 :Eek2:   :Eek2:   :Eek2:   :Eek2:

----------


## نوسة

*انت فى القلب اسم وعنوان 
انت ملكت الزمان والمكان*

----------


## رشا

عارف , القلب أشتاق 
عارف, وتعبت فراق 
عارف, انا روحى تهواك 
عارف, وبدوب فى هواك 
عارف , انا كلى حنين 
لوعارف أرجع فى الحين

----------


## فارس الأندلس

زهرة الحنين شكلك مولعة كاظم
محدش بيحفظ اغانيه القديمة الا نادرا
-----------
عجبى على حرفين قد سلبا وقارى ----حاء حريق وباء بت فى نارى
ماذا جرى لى ....نحول غيرة قلق ----سهر عذاب جنون هز أفكارى

----------


## الوطواط الفدائى

*رايح أصلى الجمعه* 
*مع السلامو عليكو بئا*

----------


## nour edeen

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم :-

( انما المؤمنون  اخوة )

صدق الله العظيم .

----------


## sOmaLiaNrOsE

*...Intelligence is like a river... The deeper it is the less noise it makes*

----------


## angel

اراك عصي الدمع.... شيمتك الصبر

اما للهوى نهي..... عليك ولا أمر؟

----------


## nour edeen

لسانك حصانك ، ان صنته صانك ، وان خنته خانك .

----------


## زهرة الحنين

> زهرة الحنين شكلك مولعة كاظم
> محدش بيحفظ اغانيه القديمة الا نادرا
> -----------
> عجبى على حرفين قد سلبا وقارى ----حاء حريق وباء بت فى نارى
> ماذا جرى لى ....نحول غيرة قلق ----سهر عذاب جنون هز أفكارى


*
وين اخذك وين انهزم بيك بضلوعي لو بعيوني اخليك
جابتك واتبسمت امك وانا علي راسي شلت همك 
هيا اللي عليها سمت اسمك وانا اللي عليا ابتلي بييييييييييييك


(*

----------


## زهرة الحنين

*[frame="7 80"] ســـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــلامي 


سلامي علي اللي حاضر معانا سلامي علي خالي مكانه سلامي ان شاء الله يوصل سلامي أسامي ما أريد اذكر أسامي ..... .....ســــــــــــــــــــــــــــــلامي

سلامي علي اللي صان المحبه سلامي علي اللي فرقته صعبه بعيد وياكل ويشرب معانا عزيزي وصاحبي وقلبي علي قلبه ..... ......ســــــــــــــــــــــلامي

سلامي علي اللي يستاهل دموعي حزين وضحكته تعودي برجوعي رجاءا لا تزكرونه امامي اخاف يطير قلبي من ضلوعي .... ....ســــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــلامي


                   [/frame]*

----------


## زهرة الحنين

*

غرباء ولغير الله لا نحني الجباه

غرباء وارتضيناها شعاراً في الحياه

إن تسل عنا فإنا لا نبالي بالطغاه

نحن جند الله دوماً دربنا درب الأباه

لن نبالي بالقيود بل سنمضي للخلود 

فلنجاهد ونناضل ونقاتل من جديد 

غرباء هكذا الأ حرار في دنيا العبيد*

----------


## زهرة الحنين

*لاتجهز كفنــــي ما مت بعد لم يزل في أضلعي برق ورعد

انا تاريخـــــي الا تعرفــــــه طارق ينبض في قلبي وسعد*

----------


## زهرة الحنين



----------


## مظلوووم

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ايه يا زهره الراجل دا ما قالش حاجه ولا ايه ؟  :: 
وتوقيعى  حديث رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم
خذ العفو وامر بالعرف واعرض عن الجاهلين
صدق رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم

----------


## زهرة الحنين

*
مُشْكلتي . . أنّي لستُ أدري 

حدّاً لأفكاري و لا شعوري 

أضَعْتُ تاريخي ، و أنتِ مثلي 

بغير تاريخٍ و لا مصيرِ*

----------


## nour edeen

ولى بقايا ذنوب لست اعلمها   ----  الله يعلمها فى السر والعلن .

                                                (زين العابدين بن على) رضى الله عنه وأرضاه .

----------


## nour edeen

ما احلم الله عنى حيث أمهلنى  ---- وقد تماديت فى ذنبى ويسترنى .

                 (زين العابدين بن على ) رضى الله عنه وارضاه .

----------


## nour edeen

أنا الذى اغلق الأبواب مجتهدا --- على المعاصى وعين الله تنظرنى .

       (زين العابدين بن على) رضى الله عنه وارضاه .

----------


## زهرة الحنين

> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ايه يا زهره الراجل دا ما قالش حاجه ولا ايه ؟ 
> وتوقيعى  حديث رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم
> خذ العفو وامر بالعرف واعرض عن الجاهلين
> صدق رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم



*
هههههههههههههههه 
لا اكيد قال بس انا قولتله ما تقولش لمظلوووووم*

----------


## زهرة الحنين

*

اعذريني يالهدايا لو هملتك في ا لزوايا ما اني متحمل اشوفك واللي جابك مو معايا اعذريني يالهدايا

اللي جابك وينه عني يا ترى زعلان مني ما درا اني في غيابه كم شكيته للمرايا .. اعذريني يالهدايا

راح وخلاني لحالي شفت ويش سوى في حالي خبريني ويش اسوي لو عشق قلبه سوايا..اعذريني يالهدايا

قولي لو حب غيري ويش يكون اسمه مصيري غير اموت انا في مكاني واترك الدنيا ورايا..اعذريني يالهدايا


اعذريني يالهدايا*

----------


## malkro7y

رحلت كثيرا بحثا عنك بين طيات الزمن سالت عنك كل العرافين ومفسري الأحلام والسحارين بحثت عنك بين الجبال وعلي جسور العاشقين كان معي دائما صوتك دليلي ولكني هاهنا اليوم انتظر لقائك انتظرك بين لحظات القلق والشوق وسأنتظرك حتى لو لأخر العمر

----------


## malkro7y

*تكررت وعودك لالف الف مرة بانك من يستحق قلبي بانك حصن الامان للقلب من البشر بانك من حلمت به وغزلته من شرايين قلبي ومددت له العمر ليمرح بين جنباته ولكنك ها هنا اول المتهمين بقتل قلبي واول المشيعين له بدموع كاذبه واهيه تظن انك قادر علي خداعي ثانيه تحلف لي باغلظ الايمان انك تحبني واني منك وانت مني ولكن هيهات يا كاذب ارقت دماء القلب بين اقدامه لن اعود حتي لو اراد قلبي بل سامزق بقاياه*

----------


## malkro7y

حبيبي بل يا من كنت حبيبي دعني اناديك بسيدي او صديقي او اخ فكلها اسماء جوفاء فبعد كلمة حبيبي تموت الالقاب بيني وبينك لم يعد لها معني فانت حبيبي لا ولن ينطبق عليك من الكلمات والالقاب والاسماء غير هذه الكلمة القاتله

----------


## malkro7y

*كنت اعلم ان مشاعرك واحساسيك مربوطة باقدام الحمام الزاجل مثل رسائل العاشقين القدامي دائما مفقوده مثل سفينة تائهه لا تعرف لها من مرسي كل ما تعرفه انها فقدت ربانها لازلت لا ادري لما التقيتك او لما احببتك لو اكنت اعلم مصيري لفررت منك منذ البدايه الي اقصي الارض لبحثت عن نهاية اخري لقلبي بعيد عنك*

----------


## malkro7y

*لم يعد لدقات قلبي مكان بل صارت محرمة عليك تحريم الدماء المراقه كل ما استطيعه معك ان اتمني لك ان تحقق ما تريده مع غيري فعزة نفسي قد قتلتك بداخلي*

----------


## زهرة الحنين

*
أَنَـا الَّذِي أُغْلِقُ الأَبْوابَ مُجْتَهِداً عَلى المعاصِي وَعَيْنُ اللهِ تَنْظُرُنـي

يَـا زَلَّةً كُتِبَتْ في غَفْلَةٍ ذَهَبَتْ يَـا حَسْرَةً بَقِيَتْ في القَلبِ تُحْرِقُني

دَعْني أَنُوحُ عَلى نَفْسي وَأَنْدِبُـهـا وَأَقْطَعُ الدَّهْرَ بِالتَّذْكِيـرِ وَالحَزَنِ*

----------


## زهرة الحنين

*فَرِيدٌ وَحِيدُ القبرِ، يــا أَسَفـاً عَلى الفِراقِ بِلا عَمَلٍ يُزَوِّدُنـي

وَهالَني صُورَةً في العينِ إِذْ نَظَرَتْ مِنْ هَوْلِ مَطْلَعِ ما قَدْ كان أَدهَشَني

مِنْ مُنكَرٍ ونكيرٍ مـا أَقولُ لهم قَدْ هــَالَني أَمْرُهُمْ جِداً فَأَفْزَعَني

وَأَقْعَدوني وَجَدُّوا في سُؤالِهـِمُ مَـالِي سِوَاكَ إِلهـي مَنْ يُخَلِّصُنِي
*

----------


## زهرة الحنين

*فَامْنُنْ عَلَيَّ بِعَفْوٍ مِنك يــا أَمَلي فَإِنَّني مُوثَقٌ بِالذَّنْبِ مُرْتَهــَنِ*

----------


## زهرة الحنين

*
يـَا نَفْسُ كُفِّي عَنِ العِصْيانِ واكْتَسِبِي فِعْلاً جميلاً لَعَلَّ اللهَ يَرحَمُني

يَا نَفْسُ وَيْحَكِ تُوبي واعمَلِي حَسَناً عَسى تُجازَيْنَ بَعْدَ الموتِ بِالحَسَنِ

ثمَّ الصلاةُ على الْمُختـارِ سَيِّدِنـا مَا وَصَّـا البَرْقَ في شَّامٍ وفي يَمَنِ

والحمدُ لله مُمْسِينَـا وَمُصْبِحِنَا بِالخَيْرِ والعَفْوْ والإِحْســانِ وَالمِنَنِ*

----------


## نوراء

مسكت القلم لأكتب همومي
          فبكي القلم قبل أن تبكي عيوني

----------


## nour edeen

سكت فغر أعدائى السكوت .

                      وظنونى لاهلى قد نسيت .

                                                     (عنترة بن أبى شداد)

----------


## زهرة الحنين

*لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين*

----------


## رشا

أغداً ألقاك يا خوف فؤادي من غدٍ
يالشوقي وإحتراقي في إنتظار الموعد
آه كم أخشى غدي هذا وأرجوه إقترابا
كنت أستدنيه لكن هبته لما أهابا
وأهلت فرحة القرب به حين استجابا
هكذا أحتمل العمر نعيماً وعذابا
مهجة حرة وقلباً مسه الشوق فذابا
أغداً ألقاك

أنت يا جنة حبي واشتياقي وجنوني
أنت يا قبلة روحي وانطلاقي وشجوني
أغداً تشرق أضواؤك في ليل عيوني
آه من فرحة أحلامي ومن خوف ظنوني
كم أناديك وفي لحني حنين ودعاء
آه رجائي أنا كم عذبني طول الرجاء
أنا لو لا أنت لم أحفل بمن راح وجاء
أناأحيا لغد آن بأحلام اللقاء
فأت أو لا تأتي أو فإفعل بقلبي ما تشاء
أغداً ألقاك

هذه الدنيا كتاب أنت فيه الفكر
هذه الدنيا ليال أنت فيها العمر
هذه الدنيا عيون أنت فيها البصر
هذه الدنيا سماء أنت فيها القمر
فإرحم القلب الذي يصبو إليك
فغداً تملكه بين يديك
وغداً تأتلف الجنة أنهاراً وظلاّ
وغداً ننسى فلا نأسى على ماضٍ تولّى
وغداً نزهو فلا نعرف للغيب محلا
وغداً للحاضر الزاهر نحيا ليس إلا
قد يكون الغيب حلواً .. إنما الحاضر أحلى
أغداً ألقاك

----------


## زهرة الحنين

*حسبي الله  لا اله الا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم*

----------


## الشمسى

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم

----------


## مظلوووم

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

{رَبَّنَا لاَ تُزِغْ قُلُوبَنَا بَعْدَ إِذْ هَدَيْتَنَا وَهَبْ لَنَا مِن لَّدُنكَ رَحْمَةً إِنَّكَ أَنتَ الْوَهَّابُ} (8) سورة آل عمران

صدق الله العظيم

----------


## السويسى

::shit::  


     من طلب العلا من غير كد                          أضاع العمر فى طلب المحال

----------


## السويسى

إن كنت تبحث عن صديق 
فأنت خير صديق لذاتك
وإن كنت تبحث عن الحقيقة
فأن الحقيقة فى إيمانك
وإن كنت تبحث عن الجنة
فأن الجنة فى صلاتك
وإت كنت تبحث الأمان 
فان الأمان فى مودة أهلك

----------


## همس الزهور

اللهم لك الحمد حمدا يليق بجلال وجهك وعظيم سلطانك

----------


## نوسة

انت يا من اغرقتنى فى بحر هواك اهديك الحياة  وليفداك العمر 
يكفينى فخرا انى احبك وانى محبوبتك 
اعاهدك الوفاء با الحب الكبير ومعك نمضى اسعد اعياد وسنين 
22/1/2006

----------


## eslamko_86

السلم عليكم جميعا حضرت للمشاركه ووجدت شعرا رائا احبه بتاع زهره الحنين هو مش كامل كله بس جمييييييييييييييل

----------


## مظلوووم

قد تاتى الرياح بما لا تشتهى السفن

----------


## سومه

*ستبدى لك الايام ما كنت جاهلا000000 وياتيك بالاخبار من لم تزود*

----------


## الوطواط الفدائى

*مع السلامو عليكو* 



*صبح صبح يا عم الحج*



*هوا فيه إيه يا إخواننا* 


*شوية تقلبوا الصفحة حزاينى* 


*وشوية رومانسية  وحب   وألم وعذاب    وفراق  * 


*وشوية تصلوا ع النبى  وتهتدوا* 



*ااااااااااااه  * 


*مش تقولوا ....*


*لا ولا حاجة* 
*خلاص ما فيش* 


*المهم* 
*توقيعى راح يكون* 

*( الساعه بـ 5 جنيه ، و الحسابه بتحسب )*



*هى الحسابة دى تطلع إيه ..؟*


*ما علينا    ...    نشوفكوا بعد قليل*

----------


## الوطواط الفدائى

**

----------


## الوطواط الفدائى

**

----------


## الوطواط الفدائى

**

----------


## الوطواط الفدائى

**

----------


## الوطواط الفدائى



----------


## الوطواط الفدائى



----------


## زهرة الحنين

*اللهم انصر الاسلام 
والمسلمين في كل مكان
الله امين*

----------


## الوطواط الفدائى

*اللهم آمين* 
*وتقبل الله دعائك*

----------


## malkro7y

حبيتك حبيتك وبحبك انا علي طول لو مهما حبيبي تقول او مهما الزعل يطول قلتلك حاول تفهمني شويه لا تجرب تقسي عليا يمكن تقرأ بعيني شو بدك قلتلك مش علي كيفك تملك ها القلب لو بدك ياني وناوي تمشي ها الدرب حاول تفهمني بحياتك مره فهمني وحياتك برفض ترسمني بخيالك وباوهامك قولي كوني
كام مره كام مره غلبت تغير بكره تضحك علي قلبي بنظره ترجع ترضيني بغمره كام مره
حاول تقبلني علي حالي يمكن تتعرف علي جمالي مبيكفيني تحب عيوني

----------


## الوطواط الفدائى

*ولد سأل مامته الحامل مشير الى باطنها* 
*وقال*
* مين ده يا ماما ؟*
* قالت له* 
*اخوك*
* وقال الولد*
* وانت بتحبيه؟*
* قالت له* 
*أيوة*
* فقال لها*
* أمال اكلتيه ليه ؟*

----------


## الوطواط الفدائى

*مرة دبانة وقعت فى كاس خمرة طلعت تقول وسع للنسر*

----------


## زهرة الحنين

> السلم عليكم جميعا حضرت للمشاركه ووجدت شعرا رائا احبه بتاع زهره الحنين هو مش كامل كله بس جمييييييييييييييل


*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

شكرا ليك اسلام علي مرورك
واعتقد هذه التي تبحث عنها 


من الغريب .. ؟؟

لَيْسَ الغَريبُ غَريبَ الشَّأمِ واليَمَنِ إِنَّ الغَريبَ غَريبُ اللَّحدِ والكَفَنِ

إِنَّ الغَريِبَ لَهُ حَقٌّ لِغُرْبَتـِهِ على الْمُقيمينَ في الأَوطــانِ والسَّكَنِ

سَفَري بَعيدٌ وَزادي لَنْ يُبَلِّغَنـي وَقُوَّتي ضَعُفَتْ والمـوتُ يَطلُبُنـي

وَلي بَقايــا ذُنوبٍ لَسْتُ أَعْلَمُها الله يَعْلَمُهــا في السِّرِ والعَلَنِ

مـَا أَحْلَمَ اللهَ عَني حَيْثُ أَمْهَلَني وقَدْ تَمـادَيْتُ في ذَنْبي ويَسْتُرُنِي

تَمُرُّ سـاعـاتُ أَيّـَامي بِلا نَدَمٍ ولا بُكاءٍ وَلاخَـوْفٍ ولا حـَزَنِ

أَنَـا الَّذِي أُغْلِقُ الأَبْوابَ مُجْتَهِداً عَلى المعاصِي وَعَيْنُ اللهِ تَنْظُرُنـي

يَـا زَلَّةً كُتِبَتْ في غَفْلَةٍ ذَهَبَتْ يَـا حَسْرَةً بَقِيَتْ في القَلبِ تُحْرِقُني

دَعْني أَنُوحُ عَلى نَفْسي وَأَنْدِبُـهـا وَأَقْطَعُ الدَّهْرَ بِالتَّذْكِيـرِ وَالحَزَنِ

كَأَنَّني بَينَ تلك الأَهلِ مُنطَرِحــَاً عَلى الفِراشِ وَأَيْديهِمْ تُقَلِّبُنــي

وَقد أَتَوْا بِطَبيبٍ كَـيْ يُعالِجَنـي وَلَمْ أَرَ الطِّبَّ هـذا اليـومَ يَنْفَعُني

واشَتد نَزْعِي وَصَار المَوتُ يَجْذِبُـها مِن كُلِّ عِرْقٍ بِلا رِفقٍ ولا هَوَنِ

واستَخْرَجَ الرُّوحَ مِني في تَغَرْغُرِها وصـَارَ رِيقي مَريراً حِينَ غَرْغَرَني

وَغَمَّضُوني وَراحَ الكُلُّ وانْصَرَفوا بَعْدَ الإِياسِ وَجَدُّوا في شِرَا الكَفَنِ

وَقـامَ مَنْ كانَ حِبَّ لنّاسِ في عَجَلٍ نَحْوَ المُغَسِّلِ يَأْتينـي يُغَسِّلُنــي

وَقــالَ يـا قَوْمِ نَبْغِي غاسِلاً حَذِقاً حُراً أَرِيباً لَبِيبـاً عَارِفـاً فَطِنِ

فَجــاءَني رَجُلٌ مِنْهُمْ فَجَرَّدَني مِنَ الثِّيــابِ وَأَعْرَاني وأَفْرَدَني

وَأَوْدَعوني عَلى الأَلْواحِ مُنْطَرِحـاً وَصـَارَ فَوْقي خَرِيرُ الماءِ يَنْظِفُني

وَأَسْكَبَ الماءَ مِنْ فَوقي وَغَسَّلَني غُسْلاً ثَلاثاً وَنَادَى القَوْمَ بِالكَفَنِ

وَأَلْبَسُوني ثِيابـاً لا كِمامَ لهـا وَصارَ زَادي حَنُوطِي حيـنَ حَنَّطَني

وأَخْرَجوني مِنَ الدُّنيـا فَوا أَسَفاً عَلى رَحِيـلٍ بِلا زادٍ يُبَلِّغُنـي

وَحَمَّلوني على الأْكتـافِ أَربَعَةٌ مِنَ الرِّجـالِ وَخَلْفِي مَنْ يُشَيِّعُني

وَقَدَّموني إِلى المحرابِ وانصَرَفوا خَلْفَ الإِمـَامِ فَصَلَّى ثـمّ وَدَّعَني

صَلَّوْا عَلَيَّ صَلاةً لا رُكوعَ لهـا ولا سُجـودَ لَعَلَّ اللـهَ يَرْحَمُني

وَأَنْزَلوني إلـى قَبري على مَهَلٍ وَقَدَّمُوا واحِداً مِنهـم يُلَحِّدُنـي

وَكَشَّفَ الثّوْبَ عَن وَجْهي لِيَنْظُرَني وَأَسْكَبَ الدَّمْعَ مِنْ عَيْنيهِ أَغْرَقَني

فَقامَ مُحتَرِمــاً بِالعَزمِ مُشْتَمِلاً وَصَفَّفَ اللَّبِنَ مِنْ فَوْقِي وفـارَقَني

وقَالَ هُلُّوا عليه التُّرْبَ واغْتَنِموا حُسْنَ الثَّوابِ مِنَ الرَّحمنِ ذِي المِنَنِ

في ظُلْمَةِ القبرِ لا أُمٌّ هنــاك ولا أَبٌ شَفـيقٌ ولا أَخٌ يُؤَنِّسُنــي

فَرِيدٌ وَحِيدُ القبرِ، يــا أَسَفـاً عَلى الفِراقِ بِلا عَمَلٍ يُزَوِّدُنـي

وَهالَني صُورَةً في العينِ إِذْ نَظَرَتْ مِنْ هَوْلِ مَطْلَعِ ما قَدْ كان أَدهَشَني

مِنْ مُنكَرٍ ونكيرٍ مـا أَقولُ لهم قَدْ هــَالَني أَمْرُهُمْ جِداً فَأَفْزَعَني

وَأَقْعَدوني وَجَدُّوا في سُؤالِهـِمُ مَـالِي سِوَاكَ إِلهـي مَنْ يُخَلِّصُنِي

فَامْنُنْ عَلَيَّ بِعَفْوٍ مِنك يــا أَمَلي فَإِنَّني مُوثَقٌ بِالذَّنْبِ مُرْتَهــَنِ

تَقاسمَ الأهْلُ مالي بعدما انْصَرَفُوا وَصَارَ وِزْرِي عَلى ظَهْرِي فَأَثْقَلَني

واستَبْدَلَتْ زَوجَتي بَعْلاً لهـا بَدَلي وَحَكَّمَتْهُ فِي الأَمْوَالِ والسَّكَـنِ

وَصَيَّرَتْ وَلَدي عَبْداً لِيَخْدُمَهــا وَصَارَ مَـالي لهم حـِلاً بِلا ثَمَنِ

فَلا تَغُرَّنَّكَ الدُّنْيــا وَزِينَتُها وانْظُرْ إلى فِعْلِهــا في الأَهْلِ والوَطَنِ

وانْظُرْ إِلى مَنْ حَوَى الدُّنْيا بِأَجْمَعِها هَلْ رَاحَ مِنْها بِغَيْرِ الحَنْطِ والكَفَنِ

خُذِ القَنـَاعَةَ مِنْ دُنْيَاك وارْضَ بِها لَوْ لم يَكُنْ لَكَ إِلا رَاحَةُ ?لبَدَنِ

يَـا زَارِعَ الخَيْرِ تحصُدْ بَعْدَهُ ثَمَراً يَا زَارِعَ الشَّرِّ مَوْقُوفٌ عَلَى الوَهَنِ

يـَا نَفْسُ كُفِّي عَنِ العِصْيانِ واكْتَسِبِي فِعْلاً جميلاً لَعَلَّ اللهَ يَرحَمُني

يَا نَفْسُ وَيْحَكِ تُوبي واعمَلِي حَسَناً عَسى تُجازَيْنَ بَعْدَ الموتِ بِالحَسَنِ

ثمَّ الصلاةُ على الْمُختـارِ سَيِّدِنـا مَا وَصَّـا البَرْقَ في شَّامٍ وفي يَمَنِ

والحمدُ لله مُمْسِينَـا وَمُصْبِحِنَا بِالخَيْرِ والعَفْوْ والإِحْســانِ وَالمِنَنِ


الامام زين العابدين*

----------


## الوطواط الفدائى

*واحد ماشى ورا وحدة قالها :- الحلوة وراها مشوار قالت له :- لأ وراها حمار*

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*

----------


## الوطواط الفدائى

*اسمعوا حكي النسوان ما يخلص والله يستر عن شو يحكوا*
*ما شاء الله ما يحكوا غير عن فلان وعن علتان*
* بس مو كلهن نصهن * 



*ام جميل : مين هالبنت الي ماشية..* 



*ام رافت : هاي بنت ام رزق.. بنت مؤدبة بس بقوله عنها مصاحبة ابن ام عزو.....* 



*ام جميل : ابن ام عزو مصاحب بنت ام رزق؟ عزاااا !!!* 



*ام رافت : يييي وانت مش دارية.. مش بحبه بعض الهم 5 سنين..* 



*ام جميل : اه وسمعت انو ام رزق بدهاش ابن ام عزو..* 



*ام رافت : والله مني عارفة يختي .. هو بتلاقي ام رزق احسن من ابن ام عزو...* 



*ام جميل : ييي ييي اسكتي وتخلنيش احكي.. خلي الناس بحالهم..* 



*ام رافت : عزااااااااا شو في احكي.. احكي يا ام جميل..* 



*ام جميل : مهو هاذ ابنها لام عزو داير ورا صبية ثانية بنت ام ثروت..* 



*ام رافت : يي يي يي يعلينا وامه دارية بالموضوع؟* 

*ام جميل : امه بالمستشفى .. مش جلطها من خراريفه..* 



*ام رافت : والله يختي يا ام جميل , بنت ام ثروت هاي مشيها مش ولا بد...* 



*ام جميل : بعرف بعرف يا ام رافت... مش عارف ليش بخلفه وبرمه...* 



*ام رافت : يا لطيف ومين هاي الي ماشية بالشارع؟* 

 

*ام جميل : يسعد يومها هاي بنت ام محمود ..* 



*ام رافت : الامانة لله بنت مؤدبة ومحترمة بس ثمها اجكم..* 



*ام جميل : يعلينا.. ثمها اجكم.. وبقول مالها ام حسن ما وافقت ابنها حسن يخطبها.....* 



*ام رافت : دشرك من حسن وسيرته هذا فاضي ومش لاقي حدا يؤدبه..* 



*ام جميل : ليش يا ام رافت مالو مقصوف هالعمر..* 



*ام رافت : هاذ داير ورا بنتي الو سنتين واحنا مش موافقين عليه..* 

*ام جميل : اوعي يي اوعي يا خايسة... بنتك بتستاهل ثقلها ذهب..* 



*ام رافت : بدك تقوليلي عن بنتي يا ام جميل..* 



*ام جميل : والله يختي يا ام رافت ... لبنتي انا تقدمه بشهرين 45 عريس.. اشي دكتور واشي جراح واشي طبيب جراح لجورج وسوف.. واشي مهندس.. بس البنت لسا زغيرة سع ما قطعتش ال 28 ........* 


*ام رافت : يييييي تقوليليش عن بنتك.. بنتك ملاك بنتك يا ريت تبقى وحدة مثل اخلاقها.. بنت ثقلها ذهب وماس ( وبينها وبين حالها بتقول ثقلها بصل مقشر)...*

----------


## زهرة الحنين

> *واحد ماشى ورا وحدة قالها :- الحلوة وراها مشوار قالت له :- لأ وراها حمار*
> 
> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*


*هههههههههههههههههههههههه 

 
*

----------


## رشا

الزرع لما بيشوف صاحبه يربى 
مثل شعبى

----------


## زهرة الحنين

*

مسكت العالم بين يدي وقلبت تاريخه وازمانه 
فرأيت في الاوطان حروب وهموم و صراع وقيود
لا لون لها إلا الأسود و إذا تغير امتزج بالأحمر
اصوات مدافع و دوي قنابل 
وآهات الامهات و الثكالى وصرخات الاطفال و نياح اليتامى
و عبرات وسط هذا الانين و تصريحات للقرود و الآخرين
فعلمت أن هذا الزمان لم يعد فيه للقلب مكان 
لم يعد للإحساس وجود و لا للأحلام بحور
فأخرجت قلبي و أمسكته وضممته بين حناني ودفيته
فقلت له عذراً فإني سأفنيك و أقبرك و أقضيك ..
لكي أتخلص من أسراري و أرحم حالي و معاناتي ..




(( فتحولت لكـــــــاسر ))


فنهشت قلبي بأسناني و قطعته حتى سال الدم إلى احشائي
و غرست فيه اسنه الرماح و غمدت فيه احده السيوف
حتى إذا وقف نبضه و لم أسمع همسه
قطعت ما بقى من وريده و اشعلت ما فنى من ريقه ..
ودفنته وسط الرمال البارده رحمه لما فعل من أيام سالفه
و ضربت برجلي على قبره لأوقن بأن لا خروج بعده ..
و مضيت وفي وجهي ابتسامه لا تعلم معنى الشفقة و لا المهانه ..
... لكــــــــــــــــي أعيش !!
فنزعت قلبي مثلهم لكي أستطيع أن أتكيف معهم ..
فأصبحت و حشاً مرتدياً قناع الإنسانيه ..
و كجماد مغطى ببقايا رمـــاد ..
فرجعت إلى دنيــا الناس كنت احسب نفسي بينهم كالألماس 






(( فأدركت أني بفعلتي قــد..))



أضعت أوراقي و همس أفراحي.. حرقت ربيع أيامي ..
كسرت آلات ألحاني و بددت أجمل أحلامي .. زرعت الشوك في بستاني ورويت بالألم أزهاري ..
فيا سامعين معاناتــي هل لكم في دنيــا الناس وعضاتِ .؟؟.*

----------


## زهرة الحنين



----------


## مغترب

ممكن حكمة 

رأس الحكمة عشرة اجزاء تسعة منها الصمت و العاشر قلة الكلام

----------


## الوطواط الفدائى

> *هههههههههههههههههههههههه* 
> 
> ** 
> **


 ::nooo::   :Mad:   ::-s:  هوا ايه اللى بيحصل دا يا حنين ..؟ :Mad:   ::-s:   ::-s:  
 :No:  دا أنا بتهزأ بئا وانا مش واخد بالى :No:  
عشان انا اللى كنت ماشي وراكى  ::$:  
 :Mad:  هتترد لك فى الأفراح .. إن شاء الله  :Mad:

----------


## زهرة الحنين

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  ههههه*

----------


## زهرة الحنين



----------


## رشا

غداً يوم اخر

----------


## زهرة الحنين

*لا تسألوني عن حياتي * * * فهي أسرار الحياة
هي منحة هي محنة * * *هي عالم من أمنيات
قد بعتها لله ثم * * * مضيت في ركب الهداة
***********
أما طريقي فهو * * * قرآن وسيف وابتلاء 
الله باركه وسار * * * عليه قبلي الأنبياء
و مواكب الشهداء * * * روته بأنهار الدماء 
فإذا به روض ذكي * * * في إطار من ضياء
***********
أما مصيري فهو * * * مايرضي الإله وما يريد
الفوز بالنصر المبين * * * أو الشهادة والخلود
فإذا وجدت على الثرى * * * والعمر محدود الحدود 
فكن البطولة والهداية * * * أو فيا بئس الوجود 

-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-*

----------


## مظلوووم

اتقى شر الحليم اذا غضب

----------


## السويسى

ضمينى أو ضمى حنينى
                                                       أو ضمى الليل الساهر بجبينى

----------


## الوطواط الفدائى

ضاق رجل بضيفه الثقيل فقال له مبتسماً في وداعه
-معذرة هل يمكنك إغلاق الباب؟
-نهض الضيف في حماس واتجه إلى الباب.
-فأضاف الرجل بسرعة: من الخارج لو سمحت.

----------


## نوسة

> ضاق رجل بضيفه الثقيل فقال له مبتسماً في وداعه
> -معذرة هل يمكنك إغلاق الباب؟
> -نهض الضيف في حماس واتجه إلى الباب.
> -فأضاف الرجل بسرعة: من الخارج لو سمحت.


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## الوطواط الفدائى

> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه   يا نهار أبيض يا نوسه 
كل دا ضحك 

ربنا يكرمك يارب :f2:  

طب شوفى اللى جاى بقا تحت

----------


## الوطواط الفدائى

*نظر رجل إلى زوجته وهي صاعدة على السلم فقال لها: انت طالق إن صعدت وطالق إن نزلت وطالق إن وقفت.. فرمت نفسها على الأرض!*

----------


## الوطواط الفدائى

ترك جحا حذاءه على باب مسجد وعندما خرج لم يجده فوقف مخاطباً الجميع: لو لم يسارع اللص بإرجاع الحذاء سأفعل مثل ما فعل أبي. فأسرع اللص خلسة وأعاد الحذاء، ثم سأل جحا؟ وماذا فعل أبوك؟ قال جحا: رجع إلى البيت حافياً!!

----------


## مصطفى عصام

انا جيت نورت البيت

----------


## nour edeen

أهلا بيك يا مصطفى .

ونورت المنتدى.

----------


## nour edeen

هههههههه.

موضوعاتك حلوة يا عم وطواط .

----------


## nour edeen

لا الدموع تكفى ،ولا الأيام تنسى رحيل أخ مخلص .

----------


## nour edeen

لا الدموع تكفى ،ولا الأيام تنسى رحيل أخ مخلص .

----------


## nour edeen

لا الدموع تكفى ،ولا الأيام تنسى رحيل أخ مخلص .

----------


## nour edeen

جمال الشىء فى معناه ، لا فى قيمته .

----------


## سومه

> ترك جحا حذاءه على باب مسجد وعندما خرج لم يجده فوقف مخاطباً الجميع: لو لم يسارع اللص بإرجاع الحذاء سأفعل مثل ما فعل أبي. فأسرع اللص خلسة وأعاد الحذاء، ثم سأل جحا؟ وماذا فعل أبوك؟ قال جحا: رجع إلى البيت حافياً!!


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
جميله يااحمد :y:  
اعمل بالنكت موضوع اصلهم حلوين اوى

ياذنوبى ثقلت والله ظهرى..................بأن عذرى فكيف يقبل عذرى
كلما تبت ساعه عدت اخرى.................لضروب من سوء فعلى وهجرى
ثقلت خطوتى وقودى تفرى...............غيهب الليل فيه عن نور فجرى
دب موت السكون فى حركاتى ............وخبا فى رماده حمر جمرى
وانا حيث سرت آكل رزقى...............غير ان الزمان يأكل عمرى

----------


## سـ s ـاهر

*

إذا كانت البذور فى الأرض السمراء تتحول الى مثل هذه الزهرة الجميلة 

فلماذا لايصبح قلب الإنسان كذلك وهو فى رحلته الطويلة مع الله*

----------


## زهرة الحنين



----------


## مظلوووم

دعــــــاء كل المصريين



















اللهم أنقذنا من نفسنة الزملاء.. وغباء الأصدقاء ومفاجأة الأعداء





اللهم ارحمنا من استبياع الجيل الجديد.. وحرائق السكة الحديد




واستقصاد كل مدير.. ونداله القرايب الصغير منهم والكبير









اللهم أغثنا من كل عميل.. ومن فواتير موبينيل 






اللهم أرحمنا من تشريفه عربيات المسئولين، وزحمة الشوارع في 



كل حين 






وسحب الرخص في كل كمين.. من الغلبان مش م المتين











اللهم اهدى لنا سواقين الميكروباص 




ومدير الشركة البصباص 








اللهم ارحمنا من الشئون القانونية وشئون العاملين 




واللي بيقفوا فـ وسط الشارع فجأة وبدون إشارة يمين 







اللهم قنا شر الكليبات.. 




وشر شلل البنات.. ولؤم الستات وغباوة الحموات 




والمينيمم تشارج كافيهات.. 




وهيافة الصحف والمجلات 




وقطع الحرارة فجأة عن التليفونات وقت الزنقات 




والمدارس اللي بتطلب تبرعات بالألافات 




ووقوع السيرفر وقفلة السايتات 











اللهم ارفع مستوى الفريق القومي.. 




لمستوى إنبي والحدود.. أو حتى مستوى أسمنت أسيوط 




أو أرسل يارب عليه صاعقة.. بدل ما يخلونا نموت.. 








اللهم اجعل الدكتور محمد شعلان مديرًا للمنتخب 




والدكتور يحيى الرخاوي.. مدربًا عامًا.. 




والدكتور أحمد عكاشة.. رئيسًا لاتحاد الكرة المصرية 




حتى يعالجوه.. من الهبل والعبط.. يارب العالمين 









اللهم سدد أقساطنا.. وضلل عنا مآمير الضرايب 




اللهم ارزق جيل الوسط عقود عمل في ليبيا وقطر 




اللهم افتح لجيلنا القديم الطريق الفسيح 




حتى ننظف انتخابات البلد من لعبة المراجيح 




اللهم ارحمنا من الاكتئاب مرض العصر والشباب 




واحمي يارب سماء مصر من سحابة الهباب 




واكفنا شر صاحب الدقن الكداب 




وصاحب التصريحات النصاب 









اللهم ارزق كل بنت بعريس هدية.. 




وكل شاب بوظيفة وشقة وعربية 




اللهم أحرق الـ0900 




واضرب الحرامية بالحرامية 




ونجح أي طالب في أي كلية 








آميــــــــن يــــارب العالميـــن

----------


## زهرة الحنين

> دعــــــاء كل المصريين
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*
اللهم امين يا شيخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ*

----------


## زهرة الحنين

*يـَا نَفْسُ كُفِّي عَنِ العِصْيانِ واكْتَسِبِي فِعْلاً جميلاً لَعَلَّ اللهَ يَرحَمُني*

----------


## الوطواط الفدائى

> هههههههه.
> 
> موضوعاتك حلوة يا عم وطواط .


ربنا يخليك يا نور الدين يارب ويكرمك 
 ::h::   ::h::   ::h::   ::h::   ::h::   ::h::   ::h::   ::h::  




> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> جميله يااحمد 
> اعمل بالنكت موضوع اصلهم حلوين اوى


 ربنا يخليكى يا سومة 
وبعدين قاعة فك التكشيرة مليانه مواضيع خاصة بالنكت 
فا الواحد مش عاوز يقفل عليهم بس :4:  



(-----------) كلمة اليوم (-----------)
" واحده كانت بتدعى حبها لىّ .. عشان تدوقنى العذاب اللى شافته مع واحد هى أحبته وهوا لم يعرفها "
طب انا ذنبى ايه انا ..؟ مش عارف

----------


## زهرة الحنين



----------


## زهرة الحنين

*حملت إلينا الأنباء خبرا سيئا
في صورة ..
عرض نبينا،وحبيبنا ينتهك 
صحف دنماركية تعبث بمقامه.. 
والمسلمون نوَّم .
لو مال تلف، أو بيت تهدم، لسمعت صياحا 
فأين هم أهل الصولة والزمجرة ؟!!.
أين هم لم نسمع لهم حسا .
إلا قليلا، احتسبوا، واستنكروا..
وعن الأمة عذابا، كاد يحيق بها، دفعوا..
فالذب عنه فريضة، ولا يحل للأمة ترك الفريضة.
ومن موجبات العقوبة، الاجتماع على ترك الفريضة.*

----------


## وردة النيل

استغفر الله  العظيم واتوب اليه واللهم ارزقنى خير الدراين الدنيا ولا خرة يا رب من اختكم وردة النيل انى احبكم فى الله

----------


## زهرة الحنين



----------


## زهرة الحنين



----------


## زهرة الحنين



----------


## زهرة الحنين



----------


## زهرة الحنين



----------


## زهرة الحنين



----------


## ha-eing-s

من يؤخر السعاده حتى يعود إبنه الغائب..ويبني بيته..ويجد وظيفه مناسبه..
إنما هو مخدوع بالسراب , مغرور بأحلام اليقظه..

فكر في الذين تحبهم ,ولا تعطي من تكرههم لحظه واحده من حياتك, فإنهم لا يعلمون عنك وعن همك..

الأعمى يتمنى ان يشاهد العالم ,والاصم يتمنى سماع الأصوات ,
والمقعد يتمنى المشي خطوات, والأبكم يتمنى أن يقول كلمات,,, 
وأنت تشاهد وتسمع وتمشي وتتكلم.. فحمد الله

----------


## زهرة الحنين

*السلاااااام عليكم ورحمه اللــــــــه وبركـاتـــــــــــه............










*

----------


## الوطواط الفدائى

*ربنا يبارك فيكى يارب يا زهرة الحنين*

----------


## bedo_ic

بحب مصر .... ابناء مصر ... اسكندرية عاشق ومعشوق

----------


## مظلوووم

من اعجب برايه ........ضل

----------


## زهرة الحنين

*اللهم عافني في بدني ، اللهم عافني في سمعي ، اللهم عافني في بصري ، لا اله الا انت اللهم اني اعوذ بك من الكفر و الفقر لا اله الا الله .*

----------


## زهرة الحنين

* دعاء
قال النبي (ص) من دخل السوق فقال(لا اله الا الله وحده لا شريك له له الملك وله الحمد يحيي و يميت و هو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيئ قدير)
كتب له الف الف حسنة و محا عنه الف الف سيئة و رفع له الف الف درجة و بنى له بيتا في الجنة*

----------


## زهرة الحنين

* 
إذا لم يكن صفـو الـوداد طبيعـةفلا خير في خـل يجـيء  تكلفًـا 

ولا خير في خـل يخـون  خليلـهويلقاه مـن بعـد المـودة  بالجفـا 

وينكر عيشًـا قـد تقـادم  عهـدهويظهر سرًا كان بالأمس قـد خفـا 

سلام على الدنيا إذا لم يكـن  بهـاصديق صدوق صادق الوعد منصفًا 

*

----------


## زهرة الحنين

*
 الحمد لله مُعزّ من أطاعه واتقاه ... وقاصِم من حاربه... وصلاة وسلاماً أتمين أكملين على سيد البشرية وأزكى البرية نبي الرحمة والملحمة، محمد وعلى آله وصحبه ومن تبعهم بإحسان إلى يوم الدين*

----------


## فارس الأندلس

رب اشرح لى صدرى ويسر لى امرى واحلل عقدة من لسانى يفقه قولى

----------


## وردة النيل

اللهم يا مقلب القلوب  ولابصار ثبت قلبى  على دينك من  اختكم وردة النيل انى احبكم فى الله

----------


## زهرة الحنين

*
• يا ابن آدم 
إنك ناظر إلى عملك غدا
يوزن خيره وشره
فلا تحقرن من الخير شيئا و إن صغر
فإنك إذا رأيته سرك مكانه.
ولا تحقرن من الشر شيئا
فإنك إذا رأيته ساءك مكانه.
فإياك و محقرات الذنوب.

*

----------


## زهرة الحنين

*• إن المؤمن لا تراه إلا يلوم نفسه 
يقول : ما أردت بكلمتي ؟
يقول : ما أردت بأكلتي ؟
يقول : ما أردت بحديث نفسي ؟
فلا تراه إلا يعاتبها 
• أما الفاجر :
نعوذ بالله من حال الفاجر.
فإنه يمضي قدما
و لا يعاتب نفسه ..
حتى يقع في حفرته 
وعندها يقول : 
يا ويلتى 
يا ليتني ..
يا ليتني ..
و لات حين مندم !!!*

----------


## الوطواط الفدائى

*يالا قسوة القلوب* 
*يالا خداع الأحباب* 
*يالاا سخريتهم منك فى النهايه* 

*ياله من عذاب أعانيه*

----------


## زهرة الحنين

*----*----


• لقد رأيت أقواما..
كانت الدنيا أهون عليهم من التراب
و رأيت أقواما ..
يمسي أحدهم و ما يجد إلا قوتا 
فيقول :
لا أجعل هذا كله في بطني ! 
لأجعلن بعضه لله عز وجل !
فيتصدق ببعضه 
وهو أحوج ممن يتصدق به عليه !

----*----
*

----------


## زهرة الحنين

*----*----



• إن المؤمن قوّام على نفسه 
يحاسب نفسه لله عزّ و جلّ
و إنما خفّ الحساب يوم الحساب ..
على قوم حاسبوا أنفسهم في الدنيا 
و إنما شق الحساب ..
على قوم أخذوها من غير محاسبة .


----*----
*

----------


## الوطواط الفدائى

*إشغلينى يا دنيا بما فيكى* 
*و ارحمينى من عمايل ساكنيكى*

----------


## الوطواط الفدائى

*أقسم بالله لأسخرن مما فيكى* 
*أقسم بالله أن جراحى ستكويكى* 

*آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآهـ  مما أعانيه بسببك يا دنيا* 
*شغلتينى ... و الآن تركتينى* 

*يا ويلك ... يا ويلك .. يا من ذبحتينى*

----------


## الوطواط الفدائى

*أنا الحيران .:. أنا المدبوح* 
*أنا الشقيان .:. أنا المجروح* 
*سأصبر عليكى و لن أبوح* 
*يا من طعنتينى بخنجر ملفوح*
*بنار لا أريد تسميتها إلا بالـــــــــ,,>>>*

----------


## زهرة الحنين

*اذنبت يا ربي ما لها من غافرا الي اياك*

----------


## زهرة الحنين



----------


## زهرة الحنين

*هناك اناس رائعه يضعون بصماتهم داخل قلوبنا
ويتركون اثارهم في اعماقنا 
ويخلدون فينا ذكريات لا تمحى ابدا
نهفو الي صحبتهم
نفخر بمعرفتهم
ليحظفهم الله لنا
وليحفظ الود بيننا*

----------


## loooozaaaa

الفن اكبر بنات الحضاره سنا أبهجهن حسنا وجمالا.............

----------


## badry_1986

اللهم إنا عصيانك وانت خير العفو الكريم
اللهم إنا رجوناك وانت الوهاب الكريم
اللهم إنا ضعاف فاعينا لنجلب العزه لهذا الدين
ونرفع رايه الاسلام والمسلمين
واغفرلى ولجميع المؤمنين

----------


## الوطواط الفدائى

*واحد نذل ابوه طرده من البيت وهو طالع كتب على السور ، مقر حركة طالبان*

----------


## الوطواط الفدائى

مره واحد مسطول اوى راجع بيتهم الساعه اتنين بليل فاخته فتحت له الباب قام ضربها بالقلم على وشها طاخ وقالها كنتى فين لحد دلوقتى.

----------


## الوطواط الفدائى

واحد سكران فتح التلاجه وبص للجلي ...وجده بيرتعش :قالوه متخفش هاخد عصير

----------


## الوطواط الفدائى

محشش سأل واحدة اسمك ايه؟ اجابت : أسماء. فقال: يعني ما فيش اسم محدد

----------


## الوطواط الفدائى

واحد و هوا بيموت بص لمراتة بصه رومانسيه و قالها لما اترفدت كونتي معايا و لما عييت وقفتي جنبي ولما فلست برضوا كونتي معايا وى دلوقتى لسا جنبي مسك ايدها بحنيه و قالها مش عاريف ليه حاسيس انك نحس

----------


## الوطواط الفدائى

إتنين طرش واقفين على محطة الأوتوبيس فدار بينهم هذا الحوار 
-الأوتوبيس ده رايح مصر الجديدة ؟؟ 
-إيه ؟ على الحديدة ؟؟ ليه إنت طالب إحسان ؟؟ 
-بذرة الكتان ؟تلاقيها عند العطار 
-الجزار ! إنت عاوز لحمة ؟؟ 
-زحمة ؟! معلش أصل ده معاد خروج الموظفين 
-نور الدين ؟! معرفوش 
-متشربوش ؟؟ ليه كفا الله الشر 
-راس البر ! دا مصيف هادى 
-المعادى ؟؟ دى ضاحية جميلة 
-بليلة !!! إنت جعان 
-عيان ؟؟ متروح للدكتور 
-حنطور ؟! دى مواصلة جميلة توصلك لحاد الباب 
-هباب !@ و أنا إلى كنت فاكرك محترم 
-إتخرم ؟؟ هو مين ؟؟ 
-أسبرين ؟؟ ليه إنت عنك صداع ؟؟ 
-قراع ؟ دا مرض خطير 
-فطير ؟؟ده تقيل على المعدة و تمنه غالى 
-خالى ؟؟ إنت تعرفه ؟؟ دا كبير فى السن 
-جن ؟!#إنت راكبك عفريت !!!! 
-كبريت ؟ عاوز تولع ؟؟ 
-أتدلع ؟؟؟؟!ليه مفيش حد غيرك أتدلع عليه 
فمر بيهم راجل شرطة لقاهم بيتخانقوا فقالهم 
: واقفين هنا بتعملوا إيه قالولوا : مستنيين الإوتوبيس 
فقالهم : يانهاركم إسود . جواسيس ؟؟ طب تعالوا معايا على القسم 
----------------------------------------------------------

----------


## الوطواط الفدائى

&#183; *قالت لجارتها :* اسكتي .. أنا زعلانة وخايفة، لأني لما غسلت بدلة جوزي كشّت، وبقت ضيقة، ومش عارفة أعمل إيه؟
*   ردت جارتها:* بسيطة.. اغسلي جوزك!!

----------


## الوطواط الفدائى

&#183; *الزبون "منفعلاً":* إيه الكلام ده ؟ الجاكتة دي واسعة قوي ياأسطي!
*التـرزي :* بكره ربنا يضيقها عليك!

----------


## الوطواط الفدائى

&#183; طرق رجل باب بيت مكون من 5 طوابق، فخرج صاحب البيت يطل عليه من نافذة الدور الخامس.. فقال الرجل لصاحب البيت: ممكن تنزل لو سمحت. نزل صاحب البيت فقال له الرجل: "حسنة لله"، فأخذه صاحب البيت وصعد به إلى الدور الخامس وقال له: "ربنا يحنن عليك"!

----------


## الوطواط الفدائى

&#183; بنى رجل بيتاً على أطراف المدينة في منطقة بها ذئاب كثيرة.. فنصحوه بأن يقتني كلباً لأن الذئاب تخاف الكلاب، ولكن الكسل أصابه فلم يحضر الكلب.. وذات ليلة وبينما هو جالس على العشاء مع زوجته سمع عواء الذئاب.. فهرع إلى الباب وأخذ "ينبح بشدة" وعاد وجلس وكأن شيئاً لم يحدث، فسألته زوجته "بدهشة": إيه اللي انت عملته ده؟ رد الزوج: علشان يعرفوا إن البيت فيه كلب!

----------


## زهرة الحنين

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*

----------


## زهرة الحنين

*ضحكت فقالوا : الا تحتشم :: :: بكيت فقالوا : الا تبتسم. 
بسمت فقالـــوا يــرائي بها :: :: عبست فقالوا : بدا ماكتم. 
صمت فقالوا : كليل اللسان :: :: نطقت فقالوا : كثير الكلام. 
حلمت فقالوا : ضعيف جبان :: :: ولــو كان مقـتدرا لانتقـم. 
بسلت فقالوا : لبطـش بـه :: :: ولو كان مجتــرئـا ً لو حكــم. 
فــأيقــــنت اني مهـما أرد :: :: رضى الناس لابد ان اذم*

----------


## مظلوووم

اللهم إني أستغفرك لكل ذنب خطوت إليه برجلي أو مددت إليه يدي أو تأملته ببصري أو أصغيت إليه بأذنى أو نطق به لساني أو أتلفت فيه ما رزقتني ثم استرزقتك على عصياني فرزقتني ثم استعنت برزقك على عصيانك فسترته علي وسألتك الزيادة فلم تحرمني ولا تزال عائدا علي بحلمك وإحسانك يا أكرم الأكرمين.
اللهم إني أستغفرك من كل سيئة ارتكبتها في بياض النهار وسواد الليل في ملأ وخلاء وسر وعلانية وأنت ناظر إلي.
اللهم إني أستغفرك من كل فريضة أوجبتها علي في آناء الليل والنهار تركتها خطأ أو عمدا أو نسيانا أو جهلا وأستغفرك من كل سنة من سنن سيد المرسلين وخاتم النبيين سيدنا محمد - صلى الله عليه وسلم - تركتها غفلة أو سهوا أو نسيانا أو تهاونا أو جهلا أو قلة مبالاة بها.
أستغفر الله .. وأتوب إلى الله مما يكره الله قولا وفعلا وباطنا وظاهرا.

----------


## malkro7y

من غيرك يكتبني قصيده خالدة
من غيرك يبقيني جثه هامدة
مره زرعنا ورده حصدنا الدموع
ومره زرعنا دمعه حصدتنا الأشواك
من قال لكل هذه الأحزان
أننا لن نلتقي

----------


## malkro7y

من سيحبك مثلى 
من سيمنحك الجنون بلا ثمن ..والحب بلا مقياس 
والغرور ..والسرور..وضفائر الشعر؟  
من سيحبك مثلى 
من سيطير بلا أجنحة إليك..من سيغار بجنون عليك 
من سيبتلع الدقائق فى غيابك كالجمر؟؟ 
من سيحبك مثلى 
من سيمارس دور القطة في حياتك..من سيترك بصماته  
من سيخاف عليك كالأم..من سيغنى لك أغاني المهد..من 
سيقبل جبينك قبل النوم  
من سيحبك مثلى  من سيحبك مثلى انا

----------


## زهرة الحنين

*
أَنَـا الَّذِي أُغْلِقُ الأَبْوابَ مُجْتَهِداً عَلى المعاصِي وَعَيْنُ اللهِ تَنْظُرُنـي

يَـا زَلَّةً كُتِبَتْ في غَفْلَةٍ ذَهَبَتْ يَـا حَسْرَةً بَقِيَتْ في القَلبِ تُحْرِقُني*

----------


## malkro7y

*وأنا الذى أسست مدرسه الغرام وكنت فيها العاشق الأستاذا فإذا بقلبى راسب بجداره لما رأى إشراقك الأخاذا  محبوبتى مدى يديك حبيبتى إنى أحتاج حالا عطرك النفاذا*

----------


## مظلوووم

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
معلش يا استاذ ملك  تتعوض السنه الجايه  :: 
وتوقيعى النهارده للجميل صلاح جاهين
فارس وحيد جوه الدروع الحديد

رفرف عليه عصفور وقال له نشيد

منين .. منين.. و لفين لفين يا جدع

قال من بعيد و لسه رايح بعيد

عجبي !!

اللى بعدووووووا
انوووووووووبيس

----------


## زهرة الحنين

انا مصري(نانسي عجرم)

----------


## زهرة الحنين

*لا تقل فات الاوان      وانطلق فالوقت حان
 ان اردنا وانطلقنا     بالمنى جاد الزمان 
امتى بالحق سادت    امتى بالخير جادت*

----------


## الوطواط الفدائى

*قابلت سيدة الطبيب في الشارع فأرادت أن تستغل الفرصة لتحصل على استشارة مجانية فسألته:*
*- ماذا تفعل عندما تصاب بالبرد ؟*
*فرد الطبيب :*
*- اعطس .. وترتفع حرارتي .. واذهب للطبيب!*

----------


## الوطواط الفدائى

*سمع الرجل صيحة خوف .. فدخل إلى البيت الذي صدرت منه فوجد سيدة فقالت له أن ابنها ابتلع قطعة نقود.. فأمسك الرجل بالطفل من قدميه ورجه.. حتى نجح في أن يجعله (يرجع) قطعة النقود! وفرحت الأم وقالت:*
*- لابد أنك طبيب لأنك عرفت كيف تخرجها! من حظنا أنك مررت من هنا!*
*- فقال الرجل : " لست طبيباً " أنا مأمور ضرائب!*

----------


## الوطواط الفدائى

عاد نبيل من المدرسة وصاح :
- ماما !! حصلت على عشر درجات !
وقالت في سرور :
- " أنت ممتاز " ! وحصلت عليها في أي مادة؟"
رد نبيل :
- 2 في الحساب ، 4 في الإملاء ، 3 في العلوم ، ودرجة واحدة في التاريخ!

----------


## ظافر

المثقف اول من يقاوم واخر من ينكسر 

من كلمات الدكتور الشهيد فتحي الشقاقي

----------


## مظلوووم

غمض عينيك و ارقص بخفة و دلع

الدنيا هي الشابة و انت الــــــــجدع

تشوف رشاقة خطوتك تعبــــــــدك

لكن انت لو بصيت لرجليك ....تـقع

عجبي !!!

----------


## زهرة الحنين

*هههههههههههه الشرق الاوسط  باين*

----------


## زهرة الحنين

[IMG]http://www.noor-alislam.com/images/7malat/sarm/Sarm.gif[/IMG]

----------


## مظلوووم

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
اه الست ايناس جوهر  :: 
اللى بعدووووووووووا
انوووووووبيس

----------


## زهرة الحنين

*ههههههههههههههههههههههه

فكرتنى بمطلع القصيده التى قالها ابن البعجوطه:

قعقع بنا و و تبرطحت الدنيا من حولنا
فقلنا لماذا ؟؟؟!!! هو احسن مننا؟؟!!*

----------


## مظلوووم

ههههههههههههههههههه
دا نفس الشاعر برضوا اللى بيقول
اذا ما باص لاح بصفحتيه 
وبيص فى المكر وفى المحيصى  :: 
ههههههههههههههه
اللى بعدوووووووووا
انووووووووووبيس

----------


## زهرة الحنين

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

بتفكرني بالشاعر :المرحوم ابو ذحمبوله

وقفت امام الشكمحايتاة وعيناي تلوبوحنها

فقال استكفتكتا يا فتى من نوح البرجرياتا

وعجبي*

----------


## malkro7y

*تلبس بدله تبقي افندي والجلاليب للناس البلدي تاكل كشري تقزقز ترمس تشرب شاي ميزة عشان تحبس تصبح بلدي طب مالبلدي يعني دي بلدي تبقي يا افندي زعلان ليه*

----------


## زهرة الحنين

*المثل 

الدسك اللى يوجعك فرمته  

الكمبيوتر اللى فى هاردين يشتغل عليه اتنين  

المهنج حاجتوا معاه  

لا تعيرنى واله اعيرك ..... ده الوندوز قرفنى وقرفك  
:::::::::::::::::::::::::
واللطمــــــــــــــــــــــــــــى

قصدي
وعجبي*

----------


## The Punisher

الحمى حمة وأخت الزوج عقربة سامة
عجبي

----------


## مظلوووم

ههههههههههههههههههه
والرامه الكبيره تنفع فى التهنيجه الخطيره
جالك الفيروس يا تارك النورتون
كومبيوتر من غير سى دى روم حالته تحزن وتغم
السيستم لو هنج بصحيح فرمت الهارد واستريح
يا ولدى اعمل سكان دا النت مالهوش امان
ابعد عن الهارد وغنيله
هههههههههههههههههههه
اللى بعدووووووووووا
انوووووووبيس

----------


## nour edeen

هههههههههههههههه.

بصراحة زهرة الحنين ومظلوم ضحكتوا الواحد من قلبه .

ايه اللغة الغريبة دى .

علمونا لو سمحت اللغة دى .

مش لغة الكيف بردو!!!!!!!!!!!!

اللى هيا الكيمى كيمكا والكيمى كميكو .

هههههههههه.

----------


## زهرة الحنين

*طيب القصيدة دي اهداء ليك

حَنْكَفَ الْمُسْتَعِصُّ بِصَقَاحَتِهِ فَلَمَّا عَنَّزَ فِي التِّرَّامِ تَجَهْمَزَ

للشاعر ابو الهمشري المشرطح*

----------


## ramadanzaki

مبرووووووووووك الفوز لمــــــــــــصر والله اكبر والحمد لله   شكرا ياكابتن حسن وشكرا لعصام الحضري بجد فرحتونا

----------


## ظافر

اما ان ننهض جميعا 

او نقتل فرادي

----------


## ظافر

اما ان ننهض جميعا 

او نقتل فرادي

----------


## رشا

*الصبر مفتاح الفرج*

----------


## زهرة الحنين

*دعنى انوح علي نفسي و اندبها واقطع الدهر بالتذكير والحزن*

----------


## مظلوووم

إذا رأيت نيوب الليث بارزة فلا تظنن أن الليث يبتسم

----------


## زهرة الحنين

*غدار خاين خنت قلب مأمنك 
............ قلبي عطاك الحب وبيدك ذبحته 
وايه موقفك لو كنت انا اليوم خاينك 
............ وايه هو شعورك لو فؤادك غدرته*

----------


## malkro7y

[frame="7 80"]الي ملك الصغيره
لماذا حين أراك أرتجف رهبة وأرتعش خجلا 
وكأني مراهقة في سنتها الاولى
 حين أراك لا أرى أحد غيرك وكأن الاشياء والمعالم والملامح تذوب بغيابك؟؟
 تغيب يغيب أحساسي بالانتماء خلفك ..فلا يبقى شيء يربطني بالزمان أو المكان ؟ 
لماذا حين أسمع صوت خطواتك قادم نحوي يخفق قلبي بشده ؟
 من أجلك جمعت عقدا من الزهـور وزينت به خصـلات شعرك
 فوجدتك ملاك باجنحه من نور تفيض البراءه من خدك
 تحوم حولك اسراب الطيـور لتنعم بالحنان من حضـنك فتذوب في كون مسـحور ينبع جماله من قلبك
 يا من اكتب له هذه السـطور اهـب حياتى.....من اجلك[/frame]

----------


## زهرة الحنين

*راجعه من الايام .. من الاحلام ..
ومن الف سناره .. مغروسة بقلبي ..
لقيت لي بشارة .. ما احلى عطا ربي ..
أثر العمر ساره .. وموج البحر ساره ..
وكل المدى ساره ..
سافرت كل العمر .. وراجعه احب فاره .................*

----------


## زهرة الحنين

*يا عمري الدنيا ما تسوى تنام وقلبك زعلان 
ولا في شـي يســتاهل يخـلي قــــلبك يعـاني 

طـلبتـك كـان لي خاطــر تبعـد عنك ألأحـزان 
فديت عـيونك الحــلوه تبسم لو على شاني*

----------


## malkro7y

*حبيبي كل المني افضل هنا جنبك
اعيش بين عيونك ويضمني قلبك
لكنك خنتني وقتلت احساسي
نفسي يا قلبي ادش علي دماغك الكراسي
ويجيلك تربنه و يطردك اهلي وناسي
مانت عارف الدنيا كلها مااسي  .......... وعجبي*

----------


## زهرة الحنين

*ياناس كم لنا احباب نجهل اساميهم 
شاركونا الدمعه ليله من لياليهم
وكم لنا اصحاب نعرف اساميهم
اسامي بس ونجهل كل شي فيهم
وكم لنا احباب بالشباشب ادناهم*

----------


## malkro7y

حبيبي يا مدلع بجاز فيك هولع
واكتب علي بابي غور يا مخلع
واقول لكل الناس كان كلب وبالجزم انداس
وكل من له مداس ضربه وشمت فيه 
وعجبي

----------


## زهرة الحنين

*ده كلام..؟ بأة دة اسمه كلام أنساك..! يا سلام..!  وبالجاز كمان
أهو ده اللى مش ممكن أبداً. ولا أفكر فيه أبداً 
 دة انا رسمتك للبدر صــورة واخدتك  ليا بلورة
أحبك يا سـفر عمري ونفسي فيك مرعوبه ومخضوضه


*

----------


## malkro7y

*يا بتاع الشباشب هتلي شبشب بصباع
او شبشب بفيونكه بدل حبيبي اللي ضاع
واهو كلب وراح يا هوي 
واهو بكره ييجي الدوا
اخاف علي واحس بيه
يا بتاع الشباشب هتلي شبشب بصباع*

----------


## زهرة الحنين

*انام ليلي وألاقي نفسـي احـلم بك
واتخـيل اني معاك وجـالس ادامك

وتقول:انا اموت في قلبك ومعجب بك 
واصحى وانا اقول ارحميني وروحي للامك*

----------


## malkro7y

*عاشق سحر عنيك ليالي شوف من كام سنه
قلبي بيحلم بيك يا خاين بقتلك انا
قلبي ينادي عليك يا خاين غور غور من هنا 
عاشق سحر عنيك يا خاين باكرهك انا 
قلبي بيحلم بيك يا خاين يخدك ربنا*

----------


## زهرة الحنين

*الا ياعيني لا تبكي عيشي نعمة النسيان 
خساره دمعتك تنزل على من لا يراعيها.
عارف اتفقنا نفترق 
عارف وصلنا لنهايه 
صدقينيي قلبي ينحرق 
اعذريني عزبتك معايه * 
________________

----------


## malkro7y

*عذرك يا قاسي ماله مكان
فاكر يوم مرمتني لغدر الزمان
اترجيتك حبيبي تصون قلب ولهان
عايش في دنيا البشر وحيد غلبان
قسيت عليه وقلتله مالك جنبي مكان

يا خاين روح دور علي قلب زيك غدار
يقتل قلوب البشر وماله اهل ودار
يدبح بسكينه برده ويسيل الدم انهار
يقتل حبيبه بقسوته مهو قلب جبار

وعجبي*

----------


## زهرة الحنين

*حبيتبي لو رحل صوتك 
بعيش الحاضر بماضيك 
صدى الذكرى 
ولا واقع يفرق بينك وبيني 

رجعت أسأل جدار الحي 
عنك عن زمان أول 
تنهد..وقالي أرحل 
ماعاد لك حبيب حي 

ماشفت فيها عزيز يساويك 
ياريت الأيام تسمح بلقياك 
اريدها للزمن ذكرى 
أتذكربها انسانه
اصبحت بدنيتي الأغلى  

يارب يارحمن 
ياخالق الأكوان 
لاتترك الحيران 
يغرق بالأحزان  

جيت أسألك بعد (الجرح) واخبارك* 

*********************

----------


## زهرة الحنين



----------


## badry_1986

حنيني.. كـ " إحساس طفلة " 
ألهف خلف رضا خالقي كـ " مسكينه "
عزتي في ديني وفخري في "صحابتي "
فسطرت بدمي أفديكِ يا " عقيدتي "

وان كان مسروق بس مننكرش انه جميل

----------


## زهرة الحنين

:Mad:   :Mad:   ::rolleyes::   :Mad:   :Mad:

----------


## زهرة الحنين

* أضمر أحدٌ شيئاً إلا ظهر في فلتات لسانه وصفحات وجهه. 

(علي بن أبي طالب رضي الله عنه)*

----------


## زهرة الحنين

*
" أولاً يتجاهلونك , ثم يسخرون منك , ثم يقاتلونك , ثم تفوز أنت "

. الزعيم غاندي. 

" قطرة الماء تـثـقب الحجر.. لا بالعنف.. لكن بتواصل السقوط "

. هنري مولر*

----------


## زهرة الحنين

*رغم خوفي من أن أبدو مثارا للسخرية، دعني أقول أن الثوري الحقيقي يهتدي بمشاعر حب عظيمة." 



" تشي جيفارا " 


يحتاج الرجل لبضع ثوان لكي يحب امرأة ولعصور لكي ينساها ..


" نزار قباني "*

----------


## زهرة الحنين

*رغم خوفي من أن أبدو مثارا للسخرية، دعني أقول أن الثوري الحقيقي يهتدي بمشاعر حب عظيمة." 



" تشي جيفارا " 


يحتاج الرجل لبضع ثوان لكي يحب امرأة ولعصور لكي ينساها ..


" نزار قباني "*

----------


## الوطواط الفدائى

*Ilove you.........Ihate you* 

:::
:::
:::
:::
:::


اكرهك بجنون..
اكرهك..
اكرهك بقدر حب الام لإبنها..
اكرهك بقدر حب المرضعة لرضيعها..
اكرهك بجنون..
يا رجلآ 
بلا احساس
بلامشاعر
بلا عواطف
بلا حنان
اكرهك..
اكرهك كره ابليس لبني آدم..
اكرهك..
اكرهك بجنون..
...
...
...
لكني
مهما يكن
ومهما يحدث
سأظل احبك..
نعم احبك..
ولن ينقص حبي لك مع الايام..
ربما تتعجب من تناقض كلامي..
لكني احبك صدقني اعشقك..
ومع ذلك سأظل احقد عليك..
لما سببته لي من متاعب..
وحبي لك اجباري..
فأنت شي أساسي في حياتي..
احيانآ أتمنى
ان ترحل بعيدآ..
ان ترحل ولا تعود..
ان ترحل الى دار القرار..
لكني سرعان ما أستغفر ربي..
لأني مهما يكن احبك..
ولأني لا أريد ان احمل لقب.........
سأظل احبك..
وسأظل احقد عليك..
تناقض في نفسي..
ربما ابلغ تعبير لموقفي هذا..
..||..احبك بحقد..||..
فأنا احقد عليك لشقائي في هذه الحياة..
Z~!# وأنا احبك ولا استطيع الأستغناء عنك فأنت......




..\\احبك بحقد//..

----------


## الوطواط الفدائى

*سرتُ بخطى متثاقلة نحو كهف في قمة جبل يرزح بالقرب من أشلاء قريتي الصغيرة التي دمرها العدو الطاغي قبل عشر سنوات مضت، لكن أحداث ذلك اليوم لم تزل عالقة في مخيلتي كأنه حدث بالأمس القريب.* 
*كنا يومها سبعة صبيان نلعب فوق ذاك الجبل بالقرب من الكهف، ولم تتجاوز أعمارنا العاشرة حينئذ فيما أذكر، وكنا دوما نتحدث عن العدو الغاشم – رغم حداثتنا – وعما يريده منا ومن أرضنا الحبيبة ، وكيف له أن ينازعنا حقنا، وحينما انتصف النهار أردنا العودة إلى منازلنا. لكن فجأة –ودون سابق إنذار- سمعنا حدوث انفجارات شديدة بالقرب منا ، واهتزت الأرض من تحت أرجلنا ،فهرعنا نحو الكهف نلوذ إليه مما قد يحدث ، وما هي إلا دقائق معدودات حتى عاد الهدوء والصمت القاتل إلى الأجواء.. أسرع كل منا ليرى ما حدث في الخارج ، وما سبب ذاك الهجوم قبل لحظات .. وهنا كانت الفاجعة ..!!*

----------


## الوطواط الفدائى

*لقد كان منظرا رهيبا انخلعت له قلوبنا بأسرها وتجمدت عقولنا عن التفكير، ونحن نرى قريتنا الصغيرة الهادئة قد تحولت بأسرها إلى أشلاء قد تناثرت هنا وهناك.. تهدمت المنازل وأُهْدِرت الدماء، لقد فجروا كل شيء .. حتى المسجد الصغير .. لقد حطموا قريتنا بكرة أبيها.. كنا نرى وقد بدأت العيون الجاحظة ترقرق الدموع .. نرى أهلينا من بعيد يسبحون في دمائهم التي جرت على الأرض الطاهرة .. نرى منازلنا قد تحولت إلى أحجار متراكمة .. نرى نيرانا قد اشتعلت في كل مكان كما اشتعل الحقد والكره في قلوبنا البريئة .*

----------


## الوطواط الفدائى

*تقدمت نحو الأشلاء وتبعني الباقون بصمت رهيب، سمعنا نداءات متفرقة تطلب النجدة لكنا لم نستطع أن نعرف مصدرها فقد أصبح المكان وكأنه مهجور منذ عقود، وهذه الأصوات ما هي إلا صدى الزمان .. لقد أصبحت القرية صحراء من الأحجار والنيران والدماء !! .. تجولنا في أرجائها ، لعل أحدا منا يتعرف على معالم بيته ، ونحن لم نزل في ذهولنا الأول وصمتنا الرهيب، توقفت أنا في مكاني أتأمل لوحة لوطني (الحبيب) قد رسمتها أنا بيديّ قبل ساعات ، هنا كان بيتي !!، انحنيت والتقطتها من الأرض .. قبّلتها ووضعتها في جيبي،، بدأت أزيح بعضا من ركام الحجارة .. سمعت صوت أنين، لقد كان صوت أبي، تحركت بسرعة .. ناديت أصدقائي .. أزحنا عنه التراب والحجارة .. قلت: (( ماذا حدث يا أبي؟!!)) ، قال بصوت متقطع يحتضر: (( إنهم الأنذال .. إنه العدو الحقود.. أمطروا علينا الصواريخ الحارقة التي هدمت كل شيء .. لكن إرادة الله العظيم فوق إرادتهم .. أنتم – يا أبنائي – أملنا الوحيد.. خذوا بثأرنا منهم وردوا لهم الصاع ضعفين .. أرجوكم احموا هذه الأرض حتى الموت ولا تدعوها لهم ، فإنهم غاصبون.. )).*

----------


## زهرة الحنين



----------


## زهرة الحنين



----------


## مظلوووم

::  اللهم اجعل غايه اعمالنا خالصه الى وجهك الكريم   ::

----------


## shadia-ebeltagy

*كم من فتى أمسى ضاحكا*
*وأكفانه فى الغيب تنسج*

----------


## الوطواط الفدائى

* شاطئ الحب**         لقد ذهبت في احد الأيام إلى شاطئ يدعى شاطئ الحب فجلست على رمالة ثم استلقيت عليها وجعلت أتذكر أيامنا بكل ما فيها من جميل المواقف ،ورقيق المشاعر وغرقت في بحر الأحلام فحلمت بحديقة جميلة ،ورأيت حبيبي  فيها الزهر والورد،ورأيت بها شجرة جميلة كبيرة وارفة الظلال كل ورقة من أوراقها عليها صورة جميلة تلك صوره حبيبي  ،ثم نظرت على جدران الحديقة فوجدت قصة حبنا الجميلة مسطرة عليها0قصة حبنا التي يعجز العشاق عند معانيها ،ويقف الشعراء والكتاب إمام كلماتها مفغرين أفواههم لروعتها ورقة  مشاعرها 0 ثم تطرقت إلى جدول صغير بهذة الحديقة وعلى صفحة مياهه  الصافية رأيت صورته تتلألأ كوجة القمر في تمامة وبينما أنا كذلك إذ بي اسمع صوت يناديني فأنصّت .نعم أنا اعلم هذا الصوت جيدا .اعلم نبراتة .انة صوت حبيبي وتلك نبرات صوتة العذبه فسرت نحو الصوت ومصدرة وبينما أنا سائر لاابالى بشئ سوى إن أجد صوت حبيبي .إذ بي أجد نفسي أمام قصر ضخم مشيد فدخلتة بحثا عن مصدر الصوت فإذ بي أجد احتفال كبير مقام بساحة القصر ،وإذ بي أرى خادمين ومخدومين وارى الملك يجلس على كرسي عرشة متوج بتاج جميل وحولة حاشيتة،ولكن لا فرق عندي بينهم فحبيبي هو كل من بالقصر من ملك وحاشيته ومعزومين – ولكن ثمة شيء ينقصهم جميعا لست اعلمه - ،وبينما أنا كذلك إذ بي أجرى بين الموجودين بالقصر، واقف أمام كل واحد منهم وأتأمل فيه .ثم جريت نحو الملك (وهو حبيبي ) وإذ به يأمر حاشيته وحرسه بالقبض على والقائى بالسجن وأنا سعيد فحرس الملك وحاشيته كل واحد منهم هوحبيبى  وإذ بي يشتد فرحى حينما أجد سجاني حبيبي فأجمل بسجن سجانه حبيبي وأجمل بسجن كل ما فيه من باب وشباك ،سقف وارض حتى الجدران كل شئ عليه صورة حبيبي وبينما انا جالس اتفقد الصور الموجوده بسجنى اذ بى الاحظ نفس النقص بها فجعلت أفكر. ما هو ذلك الشيئ ؟ ولكن لم أتوصل إلى رأى محدد   .*

----------


## الوطواط الفدائى

*      وفى اليوم التالي وبعد أن انتهي الملك من الاحتفال أمر حرسه بإحضاري للوقوف بين يديه والنظر في قضيتي. فجاء الحرس لأخذي فحزنت لأني سأفارق مكان صورة حبيبي تشغل كل ما فيه ( وإن وجد شيئ من التباين بينها وبين حبيبي إلا إنها تشبهه كثيراً) . وكانت كل خطوه تبعدني عن هذا المكان تزيد من حزني جبلا فوق صحراء حزني، وإذا بهم قد أوقفوني أمام الملك وهو يسألني عن اسمي عن بلادي عن عملي عن هويتي غير إني لا أجيب فأنا مشغول بالنظر إلي وجهه والتفكير فى الفارق الذى بينه وبين حبيبي ، وعندما رأي الملك منى ذلك أمر سيافه بفصل راسي عن جسدي فحزنت كثيراً ولكن تحول كل هذا الحزن إلي فرح شديد وذلك عندما رأيت السياف من بعيد هو حبيبي فترقرق وجهي فرحا فأجمل بقصة حبيبي آخر مشهد فيها .فمرحبا بهذه النهاية ومرحبا بحد السيف إذا ً ،وبعد أن وضعونى على منصة السياف رفع السياف سيفه لينفذ امر مولاه .فتبسمت له إبتسامه وداع مشرقه ، وإذ به يفصل رأسي عن جسدى .*

----------


## زهرة الحنين

*الساعه بـــــ 1.5*

----------


## zizoYAzizo

*يشتاق لهم قلبى وهم بين اضلعى وتشتاق لهم عينى وهم فى سوادهـــا*

----------


## زهرة الحنين

*
من جــــــــــــــــــــد وجــــــــــــد ومن زرع حصــــــــــــــــــــــــــد
*

----------


## ديدي

اشتقت اليكم كثيرا

----------


## الوطواط الفدائى

يحكى إن صيدلي و مهندس جلسا جنبا الى جنب خلال رحلة جوية 
بالطائرة طويلة ومملة فنظر المهندس الى الصيدلي وسأله إذا كان يريد أن يلعب لعبة 
مسلية لملء الوقت. 
فاعتذر منه الصيدلي بدبلوماسية (وصرفه) ونظر إلى الناحية الأخرى وصد عنه 
وتظاهر برغبته بالخلود إلى النوم. بعد دقائق أصر المهندس وقال للصيدلي إنها لعبة 
سهلة و رائعة وشرح له الكيفية و قال: 

"أنا أسألك سؤالا وإذا لم تعرف الجواب تعطيني 10 دولارات – ثم تسألني وإذا لم 
اعرف الجواب ادفع لك 10 دولارات". ومرة أخرى (صرفه) الصيدلي كما فعل في 
المرة السابقة وتظاهر برغبته في النوم

----------


## الوطواط الفدائى

وبعد دقائق تضايق المهندس و قال للصيدلي : "حسنا اذا لم تعرف الجواب تعطيني 10 
دولارات واذا لم اعرف انا الجواب أعطيك 100 دولارات". 

هنا أثار المهندس تفكير الصيدلي الذي لم يلبث سوى قليلا فوافق على العرض 
بالمشاركة في اللعبة المسلية. 
سأل المهندس السؤال الأول: ما هي المسافة بين الأرض و القمر؟ 

فبادر الصيدلي على الفور ودفع 10 دولارات للمهندس . ثم أتى الدور على الصيدلي 
فسأل المهندس : ما هو الشيء الذي يصعد إلى الجبل على ثلاثة وينزل على أربعة؟

----------


## الوطواط الفدائى

نظر المهندس إليه بارتباك و حيرة – واضطر لفتح حاسوبه الشخصي وبحث في جميع 
مصادره وبعد حوالي ساعة أوقظ الصيدلي من نومه وأعطاه 100 دولار. الصيدلي 
وبدبلوماسية اخذ النقود ووضعها في جيبه ثم أدار وجهه إلى الجهة الأخرى لإكمال 
نومه. المهندس  استاء قليلا من الصيدلي لعدم إعطائه الجواب – وبعد ربع ساعة 
أيقظه من نومه مرة أخرى وسأله: "ما هو الجواب لذلك السؤال؟". 
ومن غير أن ينطق بأي كلمة أدخل الصيدلي يده في جيبه وأعطى المهندس 10 
دولارات أخرى وعاد وأكمل نومه

----------


## nariman

وحشتونى ...وحشتونى.....وحشتونى

----------


## زهرة الحنين



----------


## زهرة الحنين

الحب عند النساء في الأفئدة بينما عند الرجال في المعدة

----------


## زهرة الحنين

*الحب للمرأة كالرحيق للزهرة*

----------


## زهرة الحنين

*إذا قالت لك المرأة إني أحبك فاعلم أنها رأفت بك*

----------


## زهرة الحنين

*حياة المرأة سلسلة من المشاعر والحب والألم والتضحية*

----------


## زهرة الحنين

*أحببنا المرأة على علاتها وأحبتنا على علاتنا ولولا هذه العلات لما عرفنا معها الحب أبدا*

----------


## زهرة الحنين

*



حياة المرأة كتاب فخم … مكتوب على كل صفحة كلمة أحب*

----------


## الوطواط الفدائى

*ركعتان بـ 360 صدقة*

نعم الله علينا لا تعد ولا تحصى
قال الله تعالى
*{وَإِن تَعُدُّواْ نِعْمَةَ اللّهِ لاَ تُحْصُوهَا إِنَّ اللّهَ لَغَفُورٌ رَّحِيمٌ}* 
(18) سورة النحل

من هذه النعم التي لا تننتبه لها
ما من الله على بني آدم من *المفاصل* 
التي تسهل حركته وتيسرها

وفي جسم الإنسان 360 مفصل
لكي تؤدي حق شكرها ينبغي عليك
 أن تتصدق بصدقة عن كل مفصل

ولأن الله تعالى كريم وفضله عظيم
*جعل صلاة ركعتين في الضحى تجزيء عن هذه الصدقات*

إذا لم تظهر الصورة اضغط هنا




ولذلك وصى الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم أبا هريرة بصلاة 
الضحى

----------


## نوسة

أنا وأنتِ.. والسفر! 
لم أكره شيئاً في حياتي مثلما كرهت الجغرافيا التى كنت اعشقها واهواها! 
تلك المساحات، تلك المسافات، تلك البحار، تلك الجبال، تلك الصحاري، التي تفصلني عنكِ! 
ليتني كنت عطراً حتي تحتفظ  بي في قنينتكِ! 
ليتني كنت ورقة صغيرة حتي تضم في مفكرتكِ،   أو صورة ملونة حتي أبقي سجيناً في حافظة نقودكِ. 
ليتني أي شيء يمكن حمله أو استحضاره في لحظات حتي أكون دائماً علي بُعد ملليمتر منكِ. 
في السفر أنتِ دائماً معي، في قلب حقيبتي.. وفي حقيبة قلبي! 
في السفر أنتِ بداية اليوم ونهايته، العمل والراحة، وجوه الرفاق ووجوه الناس، عناوين الصحف ونغمات الموسيقي.

----------


## مظلوووم

تحت نفس الشمس
فوق نفس التراب
كلنا بنجرى ورا
نفس الســــراب
كلنا من ام واحده
اب واحد
دم واحد
بس حاسين 
باغتــــــــراب

( الشهد والدموع)

----------


## ماما زوزو

***********

*****************

----------


## زهرة الحنين

*زغردي يما

لو خبر موتي أجاك

زغردي 

لا تحزني

يوم انشنق

شو ما العدو يعمل

روحي أنا يما

 عن هالوطن 

ما بتفترق

بكره بعود البطل

ويضل في حداكِ

حامل معو روحه

ليقاتل عداكِ*

----------


## مظلوووم

• يا ابن آدم
بع دنياك بآخرتك .. 
تربحهما جميعا
و لا تبيعن آخرتك بدنياك ..
فتخسرهما جميعا. 
(من رسائل حسن البصرى)

----------


## nariman

ساعات بيبقى نفسك تقول حاجات كتير 
لكن ساعات برضه بتبقى الهموم اكبر من البوح بيها حتى لنفسك



مجرد حاله

----------


## الوطواط الفدائى

*قصة الأميرة و الشرير* 
*.*
*.*
*بعد أن خطف الشرير الأميرة و أخذها إلى قصره فى أعلى الجبل ، ذهب البطل لإنقاذها و وصل إلى الشرير و بدأ بقتاله ، و فجأة قالت الأميرة : توقفوا قليلاً* 
*و سألت البطل : هل لديك قصر لأسكن فيه ؟؟*
*قال البطل : لا .*
*قالت : هل لديك أموال لتصرف عليَّ ؟*
*قال : لا .*
*قالت : إذًا لماذا أتيت ؟؟؟*
*قال : لأنقذك و أصبح أميرًا !!*
*قالت : إذًا انت داخل على طمع .*
*ثم هجمت الأميرة على البطل ... و أنقذت الشرير من بين يديه .. وعاشت هى و الشرير فى سعادة وهناء*

----------


## الوطواط الفدائى

*قصة ليلى و الذئب* 
.
.
*عندما شاهدت ليلى الذئب فى الغابة دلته على بيت جدتها و اتفقت معه على قتل جدتها كى ترثها وتعطيه نسبته من العملية .*

----------


## زهرة الحنين

*



هي مسألة وقت بس وتفهم احساسـي 

انّـي علـى شــانك حـبّـك أطـلـب فـراقـك

لا تفـكّـر ان الـعــواذل لـعـبـوا بـراســي 

مازلـت احبـك لـقـا وفــراق واشتاقـلـك

حبّيت أنا ابعدك عن همّـي وهوجاسـي 

انت اقرب الناس لي واقرب من انفاسي 

هي مسألة وقت بس وتفهم احساسـي 


*

----------


## ولاء نور الدين

عدى النهار والمغربيه جيه
تتخفى ورا ضهر الشجر
وعشان نتوه في السكه
شالت من ليالينا القمر
وبلدنا عا الترعه بتغسل شعرها
جالها نهار مقدرش يدفع مهرها
يا هل ترى الليل الحزين
ابو االغناوي المجروحين
ابو النجوم الدبلانين
يقدر ينسيها الصباح
ابو شمس بترش الحنين
ابدا ... ابدا بلدنا ليل نهار 
بتحب موال النهار
(عبد الرحمن الابنودي)

----------


## خالد السعودي

*[grade="8B0000 B22222 FF0000 FF0000 8B0000"]بما أنها أول مشاركة لي هنا .. بأقول :

’’ بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ‘‘[/grade]*

----------


## loooozaaaa

ايه القصص الجميله دى

----------


## زهرة الحنين

*اهلا خالد منور ومشرفنا

اهلا لوزة منورة


شكرا علي مروركم**

في حفظ الله

حنين*

----------


## زهرة الحنين

*


يا رجل..

يتفنن فى ان يجعلنى ابكى.

يتلذذ بعذابى.

يحب دموعى ويهواها اكثر مما يحبنى.

يهوى ان يجعلنى انتظر..وانتظر

انتظر قدومه..كلامه..همساته

وهو يعلم اننى فى اشتياق دائم.

يذوب ذوبا فى انينى

يحب ان يجعل كل سنينى

بكاء واهات ودموع.

يجعلنى ابكى من شوقى

من ألامى فى بعده عنى

يشعلنى نارا 

ثم يتركنى..للحزن يتغلغل فى دمى

يملؤنى حيره ودموع

يأخذ ابتساماتى منى

يتركنى اشرب من بحر الاحزان

..يطعمنى اشواق بدلا من الحنان

يرمينى فى كل الوديان...دون ان يسأل عنى

يا رجل اعشقه دوما...لا تأخذ من عينى البسمه

لا تجعل ايامى دموعا..وتبدل ايامى الحلوه

لا ترمى بكل الاحزان..فوق اكتافى الهشه

لا تنهى كل لياليا..باهات ..واشواق مره

احببتك ..اعطيتك عمرى

...لا تجعل عمرى احزان

لا تجعل قلبى وعيونى...وديان للدمع الجارى

لا تأخذ منى اشواقى...ترميها فى العمر البالى

يا رجل..*

----------


## زهرة الحنين

*



سحقا ايتها الدمعه التي انهملت

على وجنتي

سحقا لماذا انهملتي وحطمتي كبريائي

لماذا ؟

لم تبقي سجينه خلف قضبان عيوني

لم تصمدي خلف آلمي ويأسي

لم تكوني بقربي لحظت احتياجي

سحقا !!

لقد ذهبت وتركتك وحيدا

تركك حزينه كئيبه مستقله على وجنتك

آه … آه

كم حطمتيني ايتها الدمعه

لقد رحل دون عوده*

----------


## زهرة الحنين

*

يا رجل..

قدمت حياتى...ثمنا لعيونك وغرامك

لا تجعل حزنى وهمومى..دوما تسعدلك ايامك

يا حبى لا اقدر دوما..ان ابكى من فرط هيامك

فى  بعدك عنى اصبحت..مجنونه صمتك وكلامك

فلماذا تجبرنى دوما...ان اصبح ملك لاحزانك

يا رجل اعشقه.. اذوب ...واموت فى كل كيانك

كن لى الحب والمأوى

لا تنهى بحزنك...احلامك

يا رجل.....يذبحنى بصمته

ويمزق قلبى بكلامه

ارمينى فى احضانك ..خذنى

لا تترك عينى سهرانه

لا تكن عبدا لدموعى

لا تعشق عينى الولهانه

فأنا فى الحب امرأه

لا تعشق دمع العين النعسانه

يا رجل...اعشقك انت..

فأرجع الى انا...الانسانه*

----------


## أبو مازن

*
ممكن تعملوا فيرجن تاني من الموضوع 

لنه كتر أوى

بصراحة مش عارف أجيب آخره
*

----------


## الوطواط الفدائى

قيل للربيع بن الهيثم : ما نراك تعيب أحدا ؟فقال : لست عن نفسي راضيا حتى أتفرغ لذم الناس وأنشد :لنفسي أبكي لست أبكي لغيرها لنفسي من نفسي عن الناس شاغل

----------


## زهرة الحنين

إذا كان ترك الدين يعني تقدماً     *     فيا نفس موتي قبل أن تتقدمي

----------


## loooozaaaa

شكر على ايه يا زهرة الحنين ده اقل واجب

----------


## أبو مازن

> إذا كان ترك الدين يعني تقدماً     *     فيا نفس موتي قبل أن تتقدمي


كلمات لامست القلب

شكراً يا زهرت الحنين

----------


## الوطواط الفدائى

نعم و الله 
كلمات لامست القلب 



> إذا كان ترك الدين يعني تقدماً * فيا نفس موتي قبل أن تتقدمي


نعم و الله 
كلمات لامست القلب

----------


## الوطواط الفدائى

عندما تسعى لإرضاء جسدك ولا تبالي بروحك ، اعلم أن الروح قد تلعن صاحبها

----------


## الوطواط الفدائى

*عندما ترى نفسك فوق كل من هم حولك ، اعلم أنك أدناهم*

----------


## الوطواط الفدائى

*عندما تستهزئ بأحد ما ، اعلم أن من عاب ابتلي*

----------


## ابـ أصايل ـو

و لولا الهوى ما ذلّ في الأرض عاشق ولـكـن عـزيـز الـعـاشـقـيـن ذلـيـل.

----------


## الوطواط الفدائى

> ايه القصص الجميله دى


ربنا يكرمك يا لوزه يارب
و أهلا بيكى مجددا

----------


## الوطواط الفدائى

*~&#164;&#244;_&#244;&#164;~  فداك أبى و أمى يا رسول الله  ~~  نحرى دون نحرك يا رسول الله  ~~  لعنة الله على الملاعين  ~&#164;&#244;_&#244;&#164;~
*

----------


## الوطواط الفدائى

*~&#164;&#244;_&#244;&#164;~   Our beloved PROPHET(P.B.U.H) was one of the greatest men , we have a responsibility as Muslims to do something ~&#164;&#244;_&#244;&#164;~
*

----------


## حسام عمر

موضوع رائع يا زهره


مشاركتي هيه


حب لأخيك ما تحبه لنفسك

----------


## ابـ أصايل ـو

و ما عجبي موت المحبين في الهوى و لكن بقاء العاشقين عجيب ..

----------


## مظلوووم

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

{الَّذِينَ يَحْمِلُونَ الْعَرْشَ وَمَنْ حَوْلَهُ يُسَبِّحُونَ بِحَمْدِ رَبِّهِمْ وَيُؤْمِنُونَ بِهِ وَيَسْتَغْفِرُونَ لِلَّذِينَ آمَنُوا رَبَّنَا وَسِعْتَ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ رَّحْمَةً وَعِلْمًا فَاغْفِرْ لِلَّذِينَ تَابُوا وَاتَّبَعُوا سَبِيلَكَ وَقِهِمْ عَذَابَ الْجَحِيمِ} (7) سورة غافر

صدق الله العظيم

----------


## زهرة الحنين

*وشكرا ليك حسام 
منورة


*

----------


## زهرة الحنين



----------


## زهرة الحنين



----------


## زهرة الحنين

*

كنت بالنسبه اللي مثل للحب والجمال 
كلمه ما كتبها شاعر ولوحه من نسج الخيال

عمري  ما شكيت مرة ورا هاالطيبه خداع
تيجي لعيوني البريئه تغدر وتنكر .........*

----------


## زهرة الحنين

*

وين اروح والالم نفس الالم 
الحقيقه يا مر الحقيقه والنفوس من الخطا ماهي بريئه
حرام من خد مني حياتي والامان 
حرام ليه انا مالي بالدنيا مكان
مالي وجود ولا قسم 
ما اظن حد مثلي انظلم*

----------


## زهرة الحنين

*




انت ما جرحت انت صحيت بيا جرح*

----------


## زهرة الحنين

*



يا رقيق المشاعر وين راح الحنان
ليه ما شلت قلبا طاح ادام عينك*

----------


## الوطواط الفدائى

*بيدق*
*أتحرك وفق إرادة شخص آخر
يدفعني وسط الرقعة لأحارب
دون سلاح
أدرك
أنني أضعف مخلوق في الرقعة
أنني أصغر من في اللعبة
أنني يوماً ستقطع رأسي وتوزع
في الأعياد وفي الأفراح
بيدق
أتشوق للهجرة للطرف الثاني 
لأحقق أكبر أحلامي 
وأكون وزير
أحلم
والحلم مباح
بيدق
أتألق 
في لحظات حرجة
أنقذ جيشي
وأزهو بنفسي
فبيني وبين الحلم مربع
أنتقل إليه وأرتاح
بيدق
أحمق
لأني وصلت 
فاستبدلت
بقطعة أكبر
ووضعت 
بجوار القطع المهزومة
ضاعت أحلامي المزعومة
وتكسر لي ألف جناح
بيدق
يغرق
في صرخات مكتومة
ينزف
من غير جراح
بيدق
إستغرق
عمره كي يفهم
ويخشى
ألا يستوعب شيئاً
لا يعرف
هل يتغير
أم يغير صورة البيادق
بيدق
غاضب وحانق
يطلق آلاف الصرخات
كش مات
لا يعنيه أي الجيشين فاز
فكل ما يعنيه أن اللعبة انتهت
وأنه الآن
خارج اللعبة*

----------


## الوطواط الفدائى

*الشحات :وكبرت يامه وزغرتي
الشحات :وبقيت حمار
الشحات :من يومي يا مه ومربطي
الشحات : جنب المدار
الشحات :شيلي يا دنيا وحطي فينا ومرمطي
الشحات :استعبطي واستعبطي
الشحات :ما اخنا اللي سيبناكي يا دنيا تخططي
الشحات :ان الحمار يفضل حمار
الشحات :وان الكلاب اللي بنسرق دمنا
الشحات :تبقي الكبار
الشحات :دوسي يا دنيا فوق جبينا وخبطي
الشحات :وشعبطي.. كل اللي ممكن فوق ضهورنا تشعبطي
الشحات :واتنططي بكيفك علينا اتنططي
الشحات :ما احنا الخلايق كلها تقدر تسوقنا
الشحات : ولا مره واحده في عمرنا نختار طريقنا
الشحات : ولا مره حددنا المسار
الشحات : مترجعيني يا دنيا تاني لمسقطي
الشحات : جنب المدار
الشحات : داير بلف يا دنيا تاني في مربطي
الشحات : طول النهار 
الشحات : زي الحمار
الشحات : غطيني يامه وصوتي
*

----------


## الوطواط الفدائى

*(تعلمت المرأة من الحية... الرقص ، والغدر، وطول اللسان ) 
وتعلمت الحية من المرأة ... نعومة الملمس ! 0*

----------


## الوطواط الفدائى

*( المرأة الفاضلة تلهمك ، والذكية تثير اهتمامك ، والجميلة تجذبك ، والرقيقة تفوز بك )*

----------


## الوطواط الفدائى

*(المرأة مثل العشب الناعم ينحني أمام النسيم ولكنه لا ينكسر للعاصفة ) 
في هذا الزمن ( ندر ) ذلك العشب الناعم !! 0*

----------


## الوطواط الفدائى

*(الشيطان أستاذ الرجل وتلميذ المرأة )*

----------


## الوطواط الفدائى

*(أحسن طريقة لتجعل امرأة تغير رأيها هو أن توافق عليه )*

----------


## الوطواط الفدائى

*(الرجل لا ينسى أول امرأة أحبها،، والمرأة لا تنسى أول رجل خانها )*

----------


## الوطواط الفدائى

( المرأة لم تخلق لتكون محط إعجاب الرجال جميعاً بل لتكون مصدراً لسعادة رجل واحد )

----------


## الوطواط الفدائى

* يقول سقراط: 
(عبقرية المرأة تكمن في قلبها ) 
وقلبها هو نقطة ضعفها !! 0
ولكنها إن كانت عاقلة فإن قلبها هو نقطة قوتها*

----------


## الوطواط الفدائى

*المرأة قد تصفح عن الخيانة ولكنها لا تنساها*

----------


## الوطواط الفدائى

*( أغبى امرأة تستطيع أن تخدع أذكى رجل ) 
وأذكى امرأة تنخدع بسهولة من أهبل رجل !!*

----------


## الوطواط الفدائى

*على قدر حب المرأة يكون انتقامها 
وعلى قدر غباء المرأة يكون سقوطها !!*

----------


## الوطواط الفدائى

*فمن للأمة الغرقى إذا كنا الغريقينا* 
*و من للغاية الكبرى إذا ضمرت أمانينا* 
*و من للحق يجلوه ..* 
*إذا كَـلَّت إذا كلت إذا كلت أيادينااااااا*

----------


## ولاء نور الدين

النفس تبكي على الدنيا وقد علمت ..  ان السلامة تــــــرك ما فيها ..

لا دار للمرء بعد الموت يسكنـــها ..  الا التي كان قبل الموت يبنيها ..

(الامام على بن ابي طالب )

----------


## فارس الأندلس

لا اله الا انت سبحانك انى كنت من الظالمين

----------


## مظلوووم

يا ابن آدم 
إنك ناظر إلى عملك غدا
يوزن خيره وشره
فلا تحقرن من الخير شيئا و إن صغر
فإنك إذا رأيته سرك مكانه.
ولا تحقرن من الشر شيئا
فإنك إذا رأيته ساءك مكانه.
فإياك و محقرات الذنوب

----------


## زهرة الحنين



----------


## زهرة الحنين

*

ألامان وين ألامان وين قلبي من رحلت ما عرف طعم ألامان
كل شئ حوليك يذكرني بشئ حتى صوتي وضحكتي لك فيها شئ
لو تغيب الدنيا عمرك ما تغيب شوف حالي اةة*

----------


## ولاء نور الدين

قلت لك : اذا دهمتك المتاعب

فاغضب .. واصرخ .. وقاتل

ومد اللسان في وجه المصاعب

(من قصيدة د. نجمان ياسين)

----------


## badry_1986

*التقطر المتواصل يبلى الحجر

*ومهما ضعفت قوتك فانك قادر على بناء الكون ولكن بالعمل

*ولا يتاخر من بدء

----------


## الوطواط الفدائى

they don't deserve me

----------


## الوطواط الفدائى

(احمد) ..أحتاج لك...وطن..
أحتاج لك...
همس وشوق..وحنين..
أحتاج لك ..
قلب ..وحب وشجن..
أحتاج لك..
صدق ..ووفا..
أحتاج لك..حضن..
يلملمني من الشتات..
أحتاج لك..شعور..
ما له أبد نهاية..
أحتاج لك..رفيق..وصديق..
أحتاج لك..حبيب..
في أول مشاويري..
وفي آخر المطاف..
أحتاج لك..غيمة مطر..
تزهر بساتين..
تخضر روحي..
تغطي جفا روحي..
أحتاج لك..أمل..
ياخذ بيدي للحياة..
يطارد يأيسي..
يقهرحزني..بالفرحة..
أحتاج لك عبير..
ما له أبد مثيل...
أحتاج لك ..كف حنون..
تضم أساي والشجون..
تمسح دمع العيون..
تحضن وجهي المتعب..
تخفف حسرتي..
أحتاج لك..قلب..
ينبض بكل الحب..
يشدو بالوفا..
يصدح بالحنين..
يغني ..بالحنان..
أحتاج لك ..
احتاج لك..
كل شي..
وين ما أروح ..واجي...
وين ما ألتفت..ألقاك ..هنا وهناك..
أحتاج لك عمــــــــــر..

----------


## الوطواط الفدائى

لا أحد يستطيع أن يغضبك أو يحزنك أو يحبطك بدون إذنك

----------


## رانيا عمر

[frame="2 60"][grade="4169E1 A0522D 4B0082 008000"]*أمات الحب عشاقا و حبك انت احياني 
و ان تهت في دربي فا في عينيك عنواني*[/grade][/frame]

----------


## الوطواط الفدائى

و ليه يا حبيبتى نسمعهم ..:. و انا عاشق بأسمعهم

----------


## الوطواط الفدائى

كلام الناس ... لا يبقدم ولا يأخر

----------


## مظلوووم

*Sing once again with me
Our strange duet
My power over you
Grows stronger yet
And though you turn from me
To glance behind
The Phantom of the opera is there
Inside your mind*

----------


## ابـ أصايل ـو

خـضـعت لـهـا في الحب من بعد عزتي و كـل محب لـلأحـبـة خـاضــــــــــــــــع

----------


## مظلوووم

The sun is sleeping quietly
Once upon a century
Wistful oceans calm and red
Ardent caresses laid to rest
For my dreams I hold my life
For wishes I behold my nights
A truth at the end of time
Losing faith makes a crime

I wish for this night-time to last for a life-time
The darkness around me - shores of a solar sea
Oh how I wish to go down with the sun
Sleeping
Weeping
With you

----------


## الوطواط الفدائى

*اصطحب أحمقان وبينما هما يمشيان في الطريق يوما قال أحدهما للآخر تعال 
نتمنى . فقال الأول أتمنى ان يكون لي قطيع من الغنم عدده 1000 وقال الآخر 
اتمنى أن يكون لي قطيع من الذئاب عدده 1000 ليأكل أغنامك ، فغضب الأول 
وشتمه ثم تضاربا ، مر جحا وسألهما فحكيا له قصتهما وكان جحا يحمل قدرين 
مملوءين بالعسل فأنزل القدرين وكبهما على الأرض وقال لهما اراق الله دمي مثل 
هذا العسل إن لم تكونا أحمقين*

----------


## الوطواط الفدائى

*في بحار أمي (جاهل ) وبيطلع نزهة بالسواح وفي مرة من المرات ركب معه 
سائح متكبر ويقول للسائح هل تعرف شيئا عن العلوم ويرد البحار لا ، فيقول له 
نصف عمرك ضائع وتكرر هذا عدة مرات وفجأة غرقت المركب فقال البحار 
للسائح هل تعرف السباحة فأجاب السائح بلا فقال البحار كل عمرك ضائع*

----------


## الوطواط الفدائى

*بخيل واقف فى البلكونة... ابنه جاى من بعيد يقول له بابا بابا بابا ... قاله: 
يا ابن الكلب بابه واحده كفاية.*

----------


## الوطواط الفدائى

*بخيل اخذ ولده الى السوبر ماركت، اخذ الولد بسكوت وشوكلاته قال يابابا 
احبه قال الاب بوسه ورجعه.*

----------


## الوطواط الفدائى

*انزلقت سيارة تاكسي على منحدر شديد فصاح السائق برعب: لا أستطيع 
ايقاف السيارة فرد الراكب البخيل: أوقف العداد بسرعة.*

----------


## الوطواط الفدائى

*اجتمع ثلاثة من البخلاء وقرروا التبرع بجزء من مالهم بعدما كثر كلام 
الناس عليهم. قال البخيل الأول: سأرسم دائرة على الأرض وأرمي المال في 
السماء فالمال الذي يسقط بداخلها لي والمال الذي يسقط خارجها للفقراء!! قال 
الثاني: أما أنا فسأرسم خطاً على الأرض وأرمي المال في السماء فالمال الذي 
على يمين الخط لي والمال الذي على شمال الخط للفقراء!! فقال الثالث ( وكان 
أشدهم بخلاً): أما أنا فسأرمي المال في السماء فالمال الذي يسقط على الأرض لي 
والمال الذي يبقى في السماء فللفقراء*

----------


## الوطواط الفدائى

*في مرة واحد نذل راح عا المقابر وحط شريط الحياة حلوة*

----------


## الوطواط الفدائى

*في عجوزه راحت الغابه شافها الاسد قالتلو لا تاكلني ؟قالها لا تخافي ما اكل 
نواشف*

----------


## الوطواط الفدائى

*اسد وكلب اتفقوا ان كل واحد يضرب الثاني علي قفاه بدأ الكلب وضرب 
الاسد ولما جاء الدور علي الاسد الكلب جري والاسد بيجري وراءه الاسد سال قرد 
بيقرا الجريده مشفتش كلب جري من هنا رد القرد وقال الكلب الي ضرب الاسد 
علي قفاه غضب الاسد و قال الله يخرب بيوتهم هي لحقت تنزل في الجرايد.*

----------


## الوطواط الفدائى

*مجانين حط لهم الدكتور أغنيه ... قامو يرقصون الا واحد !! قال له 
الدكتوور ليه ما ترقص قال اصل انا العروسة*

----------


## الوطواط الفدائى

*مرة ديك بقول لفرخة تتجوزيني عرفي قلتلة ده بابا يدبحني*

----------


## الوطواط الفدائى

*في مجموعة بخلاء مشوا على الكورنيش لقيوا لوحة مكتوب عليها منطقة 
قروش قاموا كلهم نطوا في البحر*

----------


## الوطواط الفدائى

*خبيث دخل أحد المطاعم وطلب صحن فول، وبعدما أنتهي من آكله سأل 
الجرسون: كم تريد ثمناً للفول، اجابه: 13 قرشاً..مد الخبيث يده في جيبه وأخرج 
ال13 قرش ورماها على الارض.. وتكرر المشهد 3 أيام متتالية. وفي اليوم 
الرابع دخل المطعم وما معاه صرافة فاعطى الجرسون ربع جنيه(25) قرش وقال 
له واحد فول، طبعا الجرسون حب ينتقم منه فاحضر الباقي(12)قرش ورماهم 
على الارض وقال له خذ الباقي، فاخرج الخبيث قرش من جيبه ورماه فوق ال( 12) قرش وقال للجرسون كمان واحد فول لو سمحت.*

----------


## الوطواط الفدائى

*طفل صغير سال امة ازاى انا جيت الدنيا قالت له حطيت شوية سكر تحت 
السجادة لاقيتك جيت ... راح الطفل حاطط شوية سكر تحت السجادة... يومين و 
لاقى صرصار فقال له لو مكنتش ابنى كنت قتلتك*

----------


## الوطواط الفدائى

*غبى شاف مقهى انترنت مكتوب عليه الساعه بــ 3 جنيه .... دخل يسأل 
هي ضد الماية ؟؟*

----------


## الوطواط الفدائى

*واحد رخم قرصه ثعبان قعد يضحك يضحك الثعبان قاله مالك بتضحك ليه 
دانا قرصتك قاله اصلي أنا عندي الايدز*

----------


## الوطواط الفدائى

على وعدي سأبقى ياحبيبة العمر ، فمهما طال البعد والآهات ، ومهما طالت الأيام والساعات ، لن أنسى مدى عمري بأنكِ نبعُ إلهامي ومصدر كل أنغامي، فدعيني أقول مالم يقال ، دعيني أفعل مايقال بأنه مُحال ،دعيني أحبكِ في زمان أصبح الحب فيه ضرباً من خيال، دعيني أحبكِ ولاتكثري السؤال ، لماذا أحبكِ؟

----------


## أحمد زكريا

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

----------


## الوطواط الفدائى

أتسألين لماذا؟.. ياجزءاً من فؤادي ، يادماً يجري في عروقي ، ياحباً يتغلغل كالسكين في أعماقي ويخترق شراييني ، وتسألين لماذا؟..يامرارة الآلام وحلاوة الراحة ، ياكل الشقاء وكل السعادة ، ياوردةً تحيطها الأشواق ، لؤلؤةٌ كتبتها في خيالي أقدس الجُمَل ، سواحل الدمع في عينيكِ رائعةٌ

----------


## الوطواط الفدائى

والكحل يسكن أحياناً في المُقَل ، هم لو رأوا نهدكِ الجذَّاب يداعبني ، لجاؤا من الصين في شوقٍ على عَجَل ، هم لو رأوكِ بفستان السهر في الدُّجَى ، لخرُّوا سجوداً لرب العرش والرسل

----------


## الوطواط الفدائى

لك عالمى .. لك باطنى .. لك ظاهرى يا فاطرى .. من لى سواك

----------


## مظلوووم

I`d sail before a thousand moons
Never finding where to go
222 days of light
Will be desired by a night
A moment for the poet`s play
Until there`s nothing left to say

----------


## مظلوووم

I`d sail before a thousand moons
Never finding where to go
222 days of light
Will be desired by a night
A moment for the poet`s play
Until there`s nothing left to say

----------


## amak_77

أرجو أن اشارك بهذا المقطع لمحمد منير حيث أنه يبعث في الأمل من جديد :
قبل ما تحلم فوق احلم و انت فايق 
قبل تحلم فوووق و انزل للحقايق
جايز حلم في غمضة عين عايز يتحقق في سنين
و جايز يبقى الحلم اتنين و تحققهم قبل دقايق

----------


## الوطواط الفدائى

مرة واحد مسطول قاعد يفكر مع نفسه ويقول "جمبرى فى الطبق؟ لا لا ارنب فى الجردل؟ برضه لا مش دى استكوزا فى البانيو؟ يوووة برضه مش دى، انا هتصل اعرف من الدكتور احسن." راح اتصل بيه وساله "يا دكتور انا عندى ايه؟" قال له "انا قولت لك ميت مرة انت عندك سرطان فى الحوض"

----------


## ولاء نور الدين

كان هناك رجل قوي جبار قتل 99 رجلا .. ثم سأل من هو اعلم اهل الارض اؤتوني به .. فلما جاءه ساله: هل لي من توبه؟! .. 
فقال الرجل : لا .. فأكمل به المائه .. 
ثم جاء الى اخر فسال: هل لي من توبه؟!
 فقال الرجل : نعم ولكن اذهب الى ار كذا فان بها قوما اطهارا يعبدون الله .. 
واذا هو بالطريق توفاه الله .. فاختلفت فيه ملائكة الرحمة وملائكة العذاب .. واتفقوا على ان يقيسوا المسافه التي قطعها فان كان اقرب لبلاده اختصت به ملائكة العذاب .. وان كان اقرب للارض الطيبة التي كان قد قصدها قبل موته اختصت به ملائكة الرحمة .. فما كان من رحمة الله بعباده التي وسعت كل شيئ الا ان قربه الى الارض الطاهرة بشبر واحد .. فسبحان الله الذي يقبل التوبه عن عباده..

----------


## مظلوووم

When the evening falls and the daylight is fading,
From within me calls - could it be I am sleeping? 
For a moment I stray, then it holds me completely.
Close to home - I cannot say.
Close to home feeling so far away.

As I walk there before me a shadow
From another world, where no other can follow.
Carry me to my own, to where I can cross over...
Close to home - I cannot say.
Close to home feeling so far away.

----------


## رشا

*
لم أكن أتوقع يوماً أنْ تهجرني 

· لم أكن أتوقع يوماً أنْ تخذلني 

· يا ليتني فقدتُ يومي قبل أن أفقدكَ 

· هَجَرْتَنِي فعَذَبْتَنِي فَدَمرّتني لماذا..؟ لا أدري 

· سهرتُ الليالي أُعاتِب نفسي 

· ناجَيْتُ طيفُكَ لعلي أجدُ السبب 

· سئِمْتُ نفسي فلم أُطيقُ حياتي من بعدِك 

· أحببتُك .. في أحشائي دفَنْتُكَ 

· عَلَمْتَنِي الحُبْ .. الإخلاص .. الوفاء .. ولكِنَكَ لم 

تُعلمني الهجر والعذاب 

· فقتلتني بِسِكِين الهوى فعذبتني ..

· نزفتُ دماءَ الآهَاتْ والويلات 

· زرفتُ دُموعَ العاشقين المحرومين 

· فكُلَما نزف دمي يَتَعَصَرُنِي الأَلَم .. لأنك تسري بدمي

· فكيف لا أُبالي . . وأنتَ شمْعتِي المضيئة 

· فكيف لا أُبالي وأَنْتَ أَطْفأْتَ شمعتي 

· ما زلتُ أُحبك .. بالرغم من عذابي 

· ما عساي أنْ أفعل .. وأَنتَ غيرَ مُبالِ 

· أُحبك حب العَطَاشى للماء .. وحب الطير للسماء ..

 وحُب الأسير للحرية 

· فَأُحُبُكَ .. فَأُحُبُكَ .. وأُحُبُكَ .. وأُحُبُكَ 

· يا ليتني هجرتُ حياتي قبلَ أنْ تهجرني 

· حبيبي الآن أسير أنا بِحُبُكَ .. مقيد أنا بسلاسل
 الآهات 

· دُرُوبي تشتت .. حياتي دُمِرَتْ .. وتنهيداتي تزايدتْ 

· آهاتي كَثُرَتْ .. دِمُوعي أَصبَحتْ كالشلال على خدي

· فَأُحُبُكَ رغمَ عَذَابِي 

· أُحُبُكَ .. وأُحُبُكَ 

· بلْ أَعْشَقُكَ*

----------


## ولاء نور الدين

ياااارب عدت الى رحابــك تائـــــبا
مستسلما .. .مستمســــــــكا بعـراك
ادعوك يااااااااااااااااااااااااااربي
لتغفر ذلتي وتعيدني وتمدني بهداك 
فاقبل دعائي واستجب لرجـــاوتي
فاقبل دعائي واستجب لرجـــاوتي
فاقبل دعائي واستجب لرجـــاوتي
ماخاب يوما من دع ورجااااااااك

----------


## مظلوووم

May it be an evening star
Shines down upon you
May it be when darkness falls
Your heart will be true
You walk a lonely road
Oh! How far you are from home

----------


## الوطواط الفدائى

&#183;       وعن محمد بن كعب القرظي قال:
جاء رجل الى سليمان النبي عليه السلام فقال: يا نبيّ الله! ان لي جيرانا يسرقون أوزي.
فنادى الصلاة جامعة.
ثم خطبهم, فقال في خطبته: واحدكم يسرق اوز جاره, ثم يدخل المسجد والريش على رأسه!
فمسح رجل برأسه, فقال سليمان: خذوه فانه صاحبكم.

----------


## الوطواط الفدائى

&#183;       وعن علي رضي الله عنه قال:
لما سار رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم الى بدر وجدنا عندها رجلين: رجلا من قريش ومولى لعقبة بن أبي معيط. فأما القرشي فأفلت, وأما مولى عقبة فأخذناه, فجعلنا نقول له: كم القوم؟ فيقول:هو والله كثير عددهم, شديد بأسهم.
فجعل المسلمون اذا قال ذلك ضربوه, حتى انتهوا به الى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلّم, ثم ان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلّم سأله: كم ينحرون من الجزر؟
فقال: عشرا لكل يوم.
فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلّم: القوم ألف, كل جزور لمئة وتبعها.

----------


## الوطواط الفدائى

&#183;       وعن أبي هريرة قال:
قال رجل: يا رسول الله, ان لي جارا يؤذيني.
فقال: انطلق وأخرج متاعك الى الطريق.
فانطلق وأخرج متاعه فاجتمع الناس عليه, فقالوا ما شأنك؟
قال: لي جار يؤذيني, فذكرت ذلك للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلّم فقال:" انطلق وأخرج  متاعك الى الطريق".
فجعلوا يقولون: اللهم العنه, اللهم اخزه.
فبلغه فأتاه, فقال: ارجع الى منزلك فوالله لا أؤذيك.

----------


## الوطواط الفدائى

&#183;       وعن الحسن أن رجلا أتى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلّم برجل قد قتل حميما له, فقال له النبي صلى الله عليه وسلّم:" أتأخذ الدية؟"
قال: لا
قال: أفتعفوا؟
قال: لا.
قال: اذهب فاقتله!
فلما جاوزه الرجل قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلّم: ان قتله فهو مثله.
فلحق الرجل رجلا فقال له: ان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلّم قال كذا, فتركه وهو يجر نسعه في عنقه.


قال ابن قتيبة: لم يرد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلّم أنه مثله في المأثم واستيجاب النار ان قتله. وكيف يريد هذه وقد أباح الله عز وجلّ قتله بالقصاص, ولكن كره رسول الله أن يقتص وأحب له العفو, فعرّض تعريضا أوهمه به أنه ان هو قتله كان مثله في الاثم ليعفو عنه, وكان مراده أن يقتل نفسا كما قتل الأوّل نفسا, فهذا قاتل وهذ قاتل, فقد استويا في قاتل وقاتل, الا أن الأوّل ظالم والآخر مقتصّ.

----------


## ولاء نور الدين

ولد الهدى فالكائنات ضياء                               وفم الزمان تبسم وسناء 

الروح والملأ الملائك حوله                               للدين والدنيا به بشراء 

والعرش يزهو والحظيرة تزدهي                 والمنتهى والسدرة العصماء 

والوحي يقطر سلسلا من سلسل                       واللوح والقلم البديع رواء 

يا خير من جاء الوجود تحية                 من مرسلين إلى الهدى بك جاؤوا 

بك بشر الله السماء فزينت                        وتوضعت مسكا بك الغبراء 

يوم يتيه على الزمان صباحه                              ومساؤه بمحمد وضاء 

 من قصيدة "ولد الهدى" .. لأحمد شوقي

----------


## الوطواط الفدائى

النور ساكن فى قلوبهم .:. والخير علطول فى طريقهم 
و كتاب الله مبدأهم .:. ورسوله المثل العالى 
النور ساكن فى قلوبهم .:. والخير علطول فى طريقهم 
و كتاب الله مبدأهم .:. ورسوله المثل العالى 
ورسوله المثل العالى 

أحسن من كدا ايه تانى .:. حب و إخلاص وتفانى 
عروسين الله يحميهم .:. نشئوا ع الدين الغالى

----------


## بحر الهوى

توبيك جميل جدا يمكن مشاركه متأخر بس فعلا جميل 
شكرا يازهره الحنين 
ودى جملتى :
لا تقل اصلى وفصلى انما       اصل الفتى ما قد فعل

----------


## الوطواط الفدائى

الله ربى و الإسلام دينى .. ومحمدٌ صلى الله عليه وسلم " نبيى ورسولى"

----------


## a_leader

حلو الموضوع ده جدا 
و لو ان ماليش فى حكاية التوقيعات و الحضور و الانصراف 
انتى فين ؟؟
نسأل الله سبحانه و تعالى ان تكونى بخير و كل غائب عنا .. آمين

----------


## مظلوووم

A new moon leads me to
Worlds of dreams and I follow.
A new world waits for me;
My dream, my way.

----------


## رشا

أهواك أهواك أهواك بلا أمل 
وعيونك وعيونك تبسم لي 
وورودك تغريني بشهيات القبل 

أهواك ولي قلب بغرامك يلتهب 
تضنيه فيقترب 
تقصيه فيغترب 
في الظلمة يكتئب 
ويهدهده التعب 
فيذوب وينسكب كالدمع من المقل 

أهواك أهواك أهواك بلاأمل 
وورودك تغريني بشهيات القبل 
في السهرة أنتظر ويطول بي السهر 
فيسائلني القمر ياحلوة ما الخبر 
فأجيبه والقلب 
قد تيمه الحب 
يابدر أنل السبب 
أحببت بلا أمل 

أهواك أهواك أهواك بلا أمل 
وعيونك وعيونك تبسم لي 
وورودك تغريني بشهيات القبل

----------


## محمد شلبي

في بداية باكورة مشاركاتي 
اتوجه بالشكر لكل من ساهم في هذا المنتدى الرائع الذي سيبرز طاقات مكنونه وطاقات اخرى كثير لدى الكثيرين من ابناء الوطن العربي كله
من الشعراء والأدباء وغيرهم
واشكر اختنا العزيزة  حنين  على هذه المبادرة التى ارى انها رائعة بالفعل

واود ان اقول الأتي


    يا ملهما اني ارى فيـ                    ك  مالم يراه اي انسان
   فإذا ما سرت في درب                  ارى الدرب لخطاك ظمآن
  واذا ما نظرت في عينيك                ارى فيهما بحوراً بلا شطآن
  واذا ما نطق فيــــــــك كــــ           ان  حلو الحديث عذب اللسان



ولكم مني اطيب المنى

محمد شلبي
محام

----------


## الوطواط الفدائى

لو بتحب حقيقى صحيح .. كنت وقفت فى وش الريح 
كنت ماسيبتش قلبى جريح .. وسط النـــــــــــــــــــــار

----------


## مظلوووم

Look around just people 

can you hear their voice

Find the one who’ll guide you

to the limits of your choice

----------


## الوطواط الفدائى

اتحملت معاك فوق طاقتى .. كان اخلاصى هوا خطيئتى 
كان احساسى انك مش ليا .. صدمة حقيقى كبيرة عليا 
كان احساسى بغدرك بيا .. كلله مرااااااااااااااااار
لو حبيتنى كنت تضحى .. كنت ما تتسببش فى جرحى 
كنت ما تقتلنيش فى عواطفى .. كنت رحمتنى لحظة ضعفى 
كنت وقفت معايا فى صفى .. و انا بأنهــــــــــــــــــــار
 و انا بأنهــــــــــــــــــــار  و انا بأنهــــــــــــــــــــار
 و انا بأنهــــــــــــــــــــار  و انا بأنهــــــــــــــــــــار

----------


## الوطواط الفدائى

لاأعلم .. كم من الأشواق سأحمل اليك ..
وكم من عبارات الحب والوله سأهديك ..
وكم من طيور الحب ستحلق فوق رياضك ..
لتغني .. من اجلك .. اعذب اغاني الحب..

----------


## الوطواط الفدائى

*الاسم*
* انا طول عمرى حبيب مخدوع*
* عايش حب نهايته دموع*
* عايش احب فى ناس بتخون*
* ناس بتقول على الحب جنــون* 
*عايش حياتى وحيد* 
*معايه كل يوم جرح جــــــديد*
* انا طول عمرى عايش ضايع* 
*واللى بحبه خاين بايع* 
*كان بيقول انا عمرى معاك* 
*وعمرى ياقلبى فى يوم ما انساك*
* كان بيقول لى احلى كلام* 
*وانا بغوص فى بحـــور اوهام*
* كنت عايش له كل حياتى* 
*وهوه جرحى وكل اهاتى* 
*انا عن نفسى نسيت امبارح* 
*ونسيت قلب حبيبى الجارح* 
*انا طول عمرى حبيب مخدوع .:. عايش حب نهايته دموع* 
*طول عمرى*

----------


## الوطواط الفدائى

*الله أكبر و لله الحمد*

----------


## الوطواط الفدائى

لئن سألتني يا رب عن ذنبي يوم القيامة , لأسألنك عن رحمتك , و لئن سألتني يا رب عن تقصيري , لأسلنك عن عفوك , و لئن قذفتني في النار لأخبرن اهل النار ** أني أحبك**

----------


## الوطواط الفدائى

أحزان قلبى لا تزول ** حتى أْبشر بالقبول و أرى كتابى بين يمينى ** و تقر عينى بالرسول نيران قلبى فى اشتعال ** من خوف ربى ذى الجلال فارحم و سامح يا رحيم ** و اغفر ذنوبا كالجبال و العين تبكى فى خشوع ** من خشية بين الضلوع لله رب العالمين

----------


## الوطواط الفدائى

*يارَبْ* إذا أعطيتنيمَالاً فلا تأخذ سَعادتي 
وإذا أعَطيتني قوّة فلا تأخذ عّقليْ 
وإذا أعَطيتني نجَاحاًفلا تأخذ تَواضعْي 
وإذا أعطيتني تواضعاً فلا تأخذ اعتزازي بِكرامتي

----------


## الوطواط الفدائى

*يارَبْ* عَلمّنْيأنْ أحبّ النَاسْ كَما أحبّ نَفسْي
وَعَلّمني أنْ أحَاسِبْ نَفسْي كَما أحَاسِبْالنَاسْ
وَعَلّمنْي أنْ التسَامح هَو أكْبَر مَراتب القوّة
وَأنّ حبّ الانتقام هَوأولْ 
مَظاهِر الضعْفَ

----------


## الوطواط الفدائى

*يارَبْ* لا تدعني أصَاب بِالغرور إذا نَجَحْت وَلا باليأس إذافْشلت
بَل ذكّرني دائِـماً أن الفَشَل هَو التجَارب التي تسْـبِق النّجَاح.

----------


## الوطواط الفدائى

*يارَبْ*إذا جَرَّدتني مِن المال فاتركْ لي 
الأمل
وَإذا جَرّدتني مِنَ النجَّاح فاترك ليقوّة العِنَاد حَتّى أتغلب عَلى الفَشل
وَإذا 
جَرّدتني مَن نعْمة الصَّحة فاترك لينعمة الإيمان



*يارَبْ* إذا أسَأت إلى الناس فَاعْطِني شجَاعَة الاعتذار
وإذا أسَاءلي النَّاس فاعْطِنْي شجَاعَة العَفْوَ
وإذا نَسيْتك يَارَبّ أرجو أن لا تنسَـانيمَنْ عَفوِك وَحْلمك
فأنت العَظيْم القَـهّار القَادِرْ عَـلى كُـلّ شيء..


*لئن سألتني يا رب عن ذنبي يوم القيامة , لأسألنك عن رحمتك
**و لئن سألتني يا رب عن تقصيري ,**لأسألنك عن عفوك
**و لئن قذفتني في النار لأخبرن أهل النار** 
***** *أني أحبك**** 
**فاجْعَلْني عَبْداً إِمَّا طَائِعاً فَأَكْرَمْتَهُ**..*
*وَإِمَّا عَاصِياً فَرَحمِتَهُ*

----------


## الوطواط الفدائى

قد تسأليني من أنا؟
أنا الذي إذا أتى النهار ، إستظل وسط أحزانكِ ، بين الرموش بالزحام ، وإذا ما أتى الليل لي نظرةُ فيكِ إذا ما نظرتها تعانق الصباح والمساء ، كم تمنيت أن ألقاكِ ، فأعانقكِ في شوقٍ ومحبة ، أن آخذكِ بين أحضاني ، أن أقبِّل شفتيكِ ، كي تثقي بحبي وهيامي

----------


## الوطواط الفدائى

إني فاتنتي أشعر بأنكِ قطعةٌ مني ، ومازلتُ يا حبيبتي في شوقٍ إليكِ ليس بترديد عباراتٍ يتشرَّفُ بها الإنسان ويخطها القلم ، وإنما حبكِ يمتلك القلب ويحرك المشاعر إليكِ

----------


## الوطواط الفدائى

فرشى التراب يضمنى و هو غطائى 
حولى الرمال تلفنى بل من ورائى 
و اللحد يحكى ضلمة فيها ابتلائى 
و النور خط كتابه أنسى لقائى

و الحب ودع شوقه و بكى رثائى 
و الدمع جف مسيئه بعد البكاء

----------


## الوطواط الفدائى

أقتحمت عالم الحب....حتى...اصبحت...سجين احزاني
فلم...اجد...يدا....تمتد....لاطلاق....سراحي...
فسأبقا...ذالك...السجين...المظلوم...الذي...
ينتظر...اطلاق...سراحه....
وسأمد...يدي...لكل....من...يحتاج...الى..مساعدت  ي
حتى...وانا...خلف...القضبان...وعندما...امــر..  .من
مــكان...فــاجــد من يستحق...المساعده...فسأساعده
لانني...لن...ارجع...الى..المكان..نفسه مرتا...ثانيه
أنــــــــيـــــن قـــــــــلــــــــــم

----------


## الوطواط الفدائى

انتفاضة جرح
و صباح مشرق
وبقايا مساء حافل بالمطر
محاولة انتحار لحرف يشعر بالأسى ومشاعر متثاقلة به
يالها من أحرف تائهه في مسيرها وطرقات تنبذها..
...
..
,,
كيبوردية منمقة .... لقلبها .. 
,, 
,, 
حلم في مهب الجرح ,, 
تغمسنا الجروح بماء عفنها
المساحات تبكي الأمـــاني
وتبدأ الأحلام بترتيل أنغام العذاب..
يزداد تساقط زخات الألم
على ذلك القلب الذي تُيم بك حد الأندماج..
..,

----------


## الوطواط الفدائى

في تلك اللحظة 
كان العذاب يراودني بغرابته
والجرح يتعمق اكثر فأكثر
واطياف الفرح تعلن مغادرتي
وتفقد معالمي حقيقتها
وما بقيي سواي
يقاتلني الوهن
وتستصعبني الدموع
احتار أيهما أنا و أيهما يمثلني أنا
تتوهج المعركة
وتزداد زخات الألم بتساقطها 
وأعلم بقرارة نفسي أني لا أطيق القتال

----------


## الوطواط الفدائى

في تلك اللحظة 
كان العذاب يراودني بغرابته
والجرح يتعمق اكثر فأكثر
واطياف الفرح تعلن مغادرتي
وتفقد معالمي حقيقتها
وما بقيي سواي
يقاتلني الوهن
وتستصعبني الدموع
احتار أيهما أنا و أيهما يمثلني أنا
تتوهج المعركة
وتزداد زخات الألم بتساقطها 
وأعلم بقرارة نفسي أني لا أطيق القتال

----------


## الوطواط الفدائى

واحدة حامل ولدت بنت الساعة &#183; خامسة الفجر .. جه جوزها وجاب البندقية و ... طخ البنت ........ وقال لأمها &#183; ماعندناش بنات تيجي في انصاص الليالى ....!!!

----------


## ساسى

السلام عليكم...
"اقدر شخص على تعذيبك هو اكثر شخص يحبك"
جمله مش فاكرة قراتها فين بس عجبتني اوي...
جمله تانيه بس معرفش مدى صحتها بتقول"الرجل المؤدب ما هو الا ذءب صبور"

----------


## ميمو المصرى

شكرا يا زهره على الموضوع الممتع ده

عندما اتيت الى الدنيا كانت السماء تمطر**انها لم تكن امطار انها دموع الملائكه التى فقدت واحدا منهم

----------


## الوطواط الفدائى

> اقدر شخص على تعذيبك هو اكثر شخص يحبك


متفق معاكى فى دى
لكن ...



> الرجل المؤدب ما هو الا ذءب صبور


صعبة شوية 
لكن نقدر نقول .. " اتقى شر الحليم إذا غضب " .. يعنى ممكن لو دا قصدك

----------


## ha-eing-s

المال يشتري كل شيءإلا ........؟؟؟!!!
يستطيع المال أن يشتري سريرا لكنه لا يستطيع أن يشتري النوم, ويستطيع المال أن يشتري الدواء لكنه لا يستطيع أن يشتري الصحه ,
 ويستطيع المال أن يشتري الكتب لكنه لا يستطيع أن يشتري العقول ,ويستطيع المال أن يشتري الطعام لكنه لا يستطيع أن يشتري الشهيه ,
ويستطيع المال أن يشتري كل شيء إلا
السعــــــــــــــــــــــاده!!!!

----------


## ميمو المصرى

انا بعيش اجمل ايامى فى المنتدى الجميل ده

----------


## ميمو المصرى

انا بعيش اجمل ايامى فى المنتدى الجميل ده

----------


## summar

i remember the time
that time that we had
iremember the things that used 2 make u mad
and i wish
icould turn back the time
and iwish iwouldnt cry
every night

iremember the time

----------


## الوطواط الفدائى

اذا الشعب
يوما اراد اللحوم فلابد ان يستجيب البقر
ولابد للوز ان ينتحر 
فقدنا الفراخ وكل الطيور
ولم يبق الا حديث الهبر
وقالوا دة سعر اللحوم
كبير يضر المرتب كل الضرر 
وان الدراهم
لا تشترية
فسعر اللحوم
كسعر الدرر

----------


## malkro7y

1
يا سيدي العزيز
هذا خطاب امرأة حمقاء
هل كتبت إليك قبلي امرأة حمقاء؟
اسمي أنا؟ دعنا من الأسماء
رانية .. أم زينب
أم هند .. أم هيفاء
أسخف ما نحمله - يا سيدي - الأسماء
**
2
يا سيدي
أخاف أن أقول ما لدي من أشياء
أخاف - لو فعلت -
أن تحترق السماء..
فشرقكم يا سيدي العزيز
يصادر الرسائل الزرقاء
يصادر الأحلام من خزائن النساء
يمارس الحجر على عواطف النساء
يستعمل السكين..
والساطور..
كي يخاطب النساء
ويذبح الربيع، والأشواق ..
والضفائر السوداء
وشرقكم يا سيدي العزيز
يصنع تاج الشرف الرفيع
من جماجم النساء..

3
لا تنتقدني سيدي
إن كان خطى سيئا..
فإنني أكتب والسياف خلف بابي
وخارج الحجرة صوت الريح والكلاب ..
يا سيدي!
عنترة العبسي خلف بابي
يذبحني..
إذا رأى خطابي ..
يقطع رأسي..
لو رأى الشفاف من ثيابي..
يقطع رأسي..
لو أنا عبرت عن عذابي..
فشرقكم يا سيدي العزيز؟
يحاصر المرأة بالحراب..

----------


## LORDKAZA

جمال المرأة في حياءها
وهناؤها إذا رضى عنها ربها
ليس المهم ان تلهو وان تلعب
ولكن جمالها جمال روحها
وحتى أن ارتدت كل ثيابها
وتزينت بكل ذهب الارض وماسها
فساعة الأرض وان طالت ستذهب لحال سبيلها
فالأرض ما هي إلا أختبار
والجنة دائما تحت أقدامها

----------


## malkro7y

إغضب  


إغضبْ كما تشاءُ..
واجرحْ أحاسيسي كما تشاءُ
حطّم أواني الزّهرِ والمرايا
هدّدْ بحبِّ امرأةٍ سوايا..
فكلُّ ما تفعلهُ سواءُ..
كلُّ ما تقولهُ سواءُ..
فأنتَ كالأطفالِ يا حبيبي
نحبّهمْ.. مهما لنا أساؤوا..
*** 
إغضبْ!
فأنتَ رائعٌ حقاً متى تثورُ
إغضب!
فلولا الموجُ ما تكوَّنت بحورُ..
كنْ عاصفاً.. كُنْ ممطراً..
فإنَّ قلبي دائماً غفورُ
إغضب!
فلنْ أجيبَ بالتحدّي
فأنتَ طفلٌ عابثٌ..
يملؤهُ الغرورُ..
وكيفَ من صغارها..
تنتقمُ الطيورُ؟ 
*** 
إذهبْ..
إذا يوماً مللتَ منّي..
واتهمِ الأقدارَ واتّهمني..
أما أنا فإني..
سأكتفي بدمعي وحزني..
فالصمتُ كبرياءُ
والحزنُ كبرياءُ
إذهبْ..
إذا أتعبكَ البقاءُ..
فالأرضُ فيها العطرُ والنساءُ..
وعندما تحتاجُ كالطفلِ إلى حناني..
فعُدْ إلى قلبي متى تشاءُ..
فأنتَ في حياتيَ الهواءُ..
وأنتَ.. عندي الأرضُ والسماءُ..
***
إغضبْ كما تشاءُ
واذهبْ كما تشاءُ
واذهبْ.. متى تشاءُ
لا بدَّ أن تعودَ ذاتَ يومٍ
وقد عرفتَ ما هوَ الوفاءُ...

----------


## الوطواط الفدائى

_رساله لمن احب_ 
لم ابتعدت عني اجبني
ألا تعلم بان غيابك عني يقتلنياشعر بفراغ يتخلل مسام روحي
آه منك... ماذا فعلت بي؟؟
جعلتني أذوب شوقا إليك ... أتنفس أنفاسك
توسلت قلبي أن يتناسى حبك
فأجبرني على الارتماء بين أحضانك ليحظى حبك
أردت الهروب والابتعاد عنك
فوجدت نفسي اهرب منك إليك وازداد قربا وتعلقا بك
في غيابك أعاتب طيفك وما أراني إلا أعاتب نفسي
وفي حضورك تتلاشى كلماتي واحبس أنفاسي.... لاستمع إلى دقات قلبك
تأملت انعكاس صورتي في المرآة... فرأيتك تسكن في أحداق عيني
أصبحت أراك حتى في وجوه من حولي
وأنصت إلى حديثهم لعلّي أتلمس فيها عباراتك
ينظرون إليّ وفي أعينهم سؤالا يعذبني ... لم ابتعد عنك؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
أجيبهم وترتسم شبه ابتسامه على شفاهي وقلبي يعتصره الألم
لم يبتعد عني فقد اقسم على حبه الأبدي لي

----------


## malkro7y

نهرُ الأحزان  


عيناكِ كنهري أحـزانِ
نهري موسيقى.. حملاني
لوراءِ، وراءِ الأزمـانِ
نهرَي موسيقى قد ضاعا
سيّدتي.. ثمَّ أضاعـاني
الدمعُ الأسودُ فوقهما
يتساقطُ أنغامَ بيـانِ
عيناكِ وتبغي وكحولي
والقدحُ العاشرُ أعماني
وأنا في المقعدِ محتـرقٌ
نيراني تأكـلُ نيـراني
أأقول أحبّكِ يا قمري؟
آهٍ لـو كانَ بإمكـاني
فأنا لا أملكُ في الدنيـا
إلا عينيـكِ وأحـزاني
***
سفني في المرفأ باكيـةٌ
تتمزّقُ فوقَ الخلجـانِ
ومصيري الأصفرُ حطّمني
حطّـمَ في صدري إيماني
أأسافرُ دونكِ ليلكـتي؟
يا ظـلَّ الله بأجفـاني
يا صيفي الأخضرَ ياشمسي
يا أجمـلَ.. أجمـلَ ألواني
هل أرحلُ عنكِ وقصّتنا
أحلى من عودةِ نيسانِ؟
أحلى من زهرةِ غاردينيا
في عُتمةِ شعـرٍ إسبـاني
يا حبّي الأوحدَ.. لا تبكي
فدموعُكِ تحفرُ وجـداني
إني لا أملكُ في الدنيـا
إلا عينيـكِ ..و أحزاني 
***
أأقـولُ أحبكِ يا قمـري؟
آهٍ لـو كـان بإمكـاني
فأنـا إنسـانٌ مفقـودٌ
لا أعرفُ في الأرضِ مكاني
ضيّعـني دربي.. ضيّعَـني
إسمي.. ضيَّعَـني عنـواني
تاريخـي! ما ليَ تاريـخٌ
إنـي نسيـانُ النسيـانِ
إنـي مرسـاةٌ لا ترسـو
جـرحٌ بملامـحِ إنسـانِ
ماذا أعطيـكِ؟ أجيبيـني
قلقـي؟ إلحادي؟ غثيـاني
ماذا أعطيـكِ سـوى قدرٍ
يرقـصُ في كفِّ الشيطانِ
أنا ألـفُ أحبّكِ.. فابتعدي
عنّي.. عن نـاري ودُخاني
فأنا لا أمـلكُ في الدنيـا
إلا عينيـكِ... وأحـزاني

----------


## malkro7y

أسألك الرحيلا  


لنفترق قليلا..
لخيرِ هذا الحُبِّ يا حبيبي
وخيرنا..
لنفترق قليلا
لأنني أريدُ أن تزيدَ في محبتي
أريدُ أن تكرهني قليلا
***
بحقِّ ما لدينا..
من ذِكَرٍ غاليةٍ كانت على كِلَينا..
بحقِّ حُبٍّ رائعٍ..
ما زالَ منقوشاً على فمينا
ما زالَ محفوراً على يدينا..
بحقِّ ما كتبتَهُ.. إليَّ من رسائلِ..
ووجهُكَ المزروعُ مثلَ وردةٍ في داخلي..
وحبكَ الباقي على شَعري على أناملي
بحقِّ ذكرياتنا
وحزننا الجميلِ وابتسامنا
وحبنا الذي غدا أكبرَ من كلامنا
أكبرَ من شفاهنا..
بحقِّ أحلى قصةِ للحبِّ في حياتنا
أسألكَ الرحيلا
***
لنفترق أحبابا..
فالطيرُ في كلِّ موسمٍ..
تفارقُ الهضابا..
والشمسُ يا حبيبي..
تكونُ أحلى عندما تحاولُ الغيابا
كُن في حياتي الشكَّ والعذابا
كُن مرَّةً أسطورةً..
كُن مرةً سرابا..
وكُن سؤالاً في فمي
لا يعرفُ الجوابا
من أجلِ حبٍّ رائعٍ
يسكنُ منّا القلبَ والأهدابا
وكي أكونَ دائماً جميلةً
وكي تكونَ أكثر اقترابا
أسألكَ الذهابا..
***
لنفترق.. ونحنُ عاشقان..
لنفترق برغمِ كلِّ الحبِّ والحنان
فمن خلالِ الدمعِ يا حبيبي
أريدُ أن تراني
ومن خلالِ النارِ والدُخانِ
أريدُ أن تراني..
لنحترق.. لنبكِ يا حبيبي
فقد نسينا
نعمةَ البكاءِ من زمانِ
لنفترق..
كي لا يصيرَ حبُّنا اعتيادا
وشوقنا رمادا..
وتذبلَ الأزهارُ في الأواني..
***
كُن مطمئنَّ النفسِ يا صغيري
فلم يزَل حُبُّكَ ملء العينِ والضمير
ولم أزل مأخوذةً بحبكَ الكبير
ولم أزل أحلمُ أن تكونَ لي..
يا فارسي أنتَ ويا أميري
لكنني.. لكنني..
أخافُ من عاطفتي
أخافُ من شعوري
أخافُ أن نسأمَ من أشواقنا
أخاف من وِصالنا..
أخافُ من عناقنا..
فباسمِ حبٍّ رائعٍ
أزهرَ كالربيعِ في أعماقنا..
أضاءَ مثلَ الشمسِ في أحداقنا
وباسم أحلى قصةٍ للحبِّ في زماننا
أسألك الرحيلا..
حتى يظلَّ حبنا جميلا..
حتى يكون عمرُهُ طويلا..
أسألكَ الرحيلا..

----------


## ولاء نور الدين

قال ابن مسعود رضي الله عنه: من ختم القران فله دعوة مستجابة.
وكان انس رضي الله عنه إذا ختم القران جمع اهله ودعا.
ومن كان عنده مصحف ينبغي أن يقرأ فيه كل يوم ايات يسيرة لئلا يكون مهجورا.

----------


## nour2005

جميل ان يكون لك قلب انت صاحبه
ولكن الاجمل ان يكون لك صاحب انت قلبه

"جبران خليل جبران "

----------


## الوطواط الفدائى

شمسى الحزينة كانت هناك شمسى الحزينة كانت هناك بتودع المدينة كانت هناك شمس المغيب بترحل فى البحور بتغيب كانت هناك بصمتها الرهيب بتودع حبنا بعيونها الحزينة كانت هناك شمسى الحزينة

----------


## الوطواط الفدائى

كانت عارفة اننا فى اللحظة الأخيرة كانت بتبكى حبنا وأحلامنا الجميلة كانت بتسأل ليه الوداع؟ والفراق؟ كانت بتسأل فين الحنين؟والاشتياق؟ كانت بتنعى حبنا وبتبكى علينا كانت هناك شمسى الحزينة

----------


## الوطواط الفدائى

كنتى هناك واقفة بدموع عنيكى وكنت ببراءة حزن بسلم عليكى كنت بوعد بالرجوع بعد الرحيل وسبتلك صورتى ودمعى فى المنديل وبدمعى وحزنى ركبت السفينة وغابت حبيبتى على رصيف المينا كانت هناك شمسى الحزينة

----------


## الوطواط الفدائى

يا هل ترى مكتوب لى أشوفها تانى يا هل ترى يا شمسى لسة فاكرانى يا هل ترى هلاقيها صاينة الوعود؟ وبشوقها وحبها مستنيانى أعود؟ ننسى عذابنا وبعدنا ودمعة عنينا يجمعنا حب يضمنا يضلل علينا وتضحك عيون شمسى الحزينة كانت هناك شمسى الحزينة

----------


## nour2005

يهب الله كل طائر رزقه ؛ ولكنه لا يلقيه له في عشّه . " مثل صيني "

----------


## summar

good bye

----------


## بنت شهريار

الرجال اربعة..

رجل يدرى ويدرى انه يدرى..فذلك عالم فسالوة

رجل يدرى ولا يدرى انه يدرى..فذلك الناسى فاذكروة

رجل يدرى ويدرى انه لا يدرى..فذلك الجاهل فعلموة

رجل لا يدرى ولا يدرى انه لا يدرى..فذلك الاحمق فارفضوة

----------


## الوطواط الفدائى

ليه زعلانين 
ماهى الطوارئ من زمان 
و بيحكمون الامريكان 
ومن زمان متكتفين 
و الجامعة فيها المرشدين 
بيراقبوا كل الملتحين 
و اى واحد ملتزم بالذات ولاد الفلاحين
الامن واقف ضدهم
و مافيش كمان اشغال ليهم 
بعد التخرج عندهم اكمنهم متسجلين 
أما اللى سايبين شعرهم 
فوق كتفهم 
و الدين معادش يهمهم 
بيقولوا عنهم فنانين 
و هما دول المطلوبين

----------


## dodydody

على رأيك

----------


## الوطواط الفدائى

> على رأيك


تسلمى

----------


## محمد علي الدش

نعيب زماننا والعيب فينا 
وما لزماننا عيب سوانا

----------


## الوطواط الفدائى

> نعيب زماننا والعيب فينا 
> وما لزماننا عيب سوانا


و لو نطق الزمان لنا هجانا

----------


## ساسى

Hapiness is a butterfly  which when pursued is always beyond your grasp,but which if you will sit down quietly may alight upon you

----------


## مظلوووم

القلب اللى اتحجر 
لو نبض
يتكسر

----------


## Far&Away

اوقات فى عز العتمة بشوف
وساعات بموت من الخوف
وغصب عنى بدارى

----------


## ابـ أصايل ـو

و لولا الهوى ما ذلّ في الأرض عاشـــــــــق....... ولـكـن عـزيـز الـعـاشـقـيـن ذلـيـــــــــل

----------


## ولاء نور الدين

قال الله سبحانه وتعالى في كتابه الكريم : 
(حتى إذا أتوا على واد النمل قالت نملة يا أيها النمل ادخلوا مساكنكم  لا يَحطِمَنَّكُم سليمان و جنوده وهم لا يشعرون ) النمل: 18
ولم ينسها الخوف على نفسها وعلى بني جنسها من الخطر الداهم، أن تذكر عذر سليمان وجنده.

سبحان الله .. اد ايه النمله كانت امينة والتمست لسيدنا سليمان وجنده العذر حتى في وقت شدتها .. وان هذا قد يحدث ليس عن عمد من سيدنا سليمان وجنده وانما فقط لان النمل مخلوقات صغيره .

اما يحطمنكم .. فلماذا لم تقل يقتلكم ..؟  ذاك ان العلم الحديث اكتشف ان جسم النمله يحتوي على كمية كبيرة من مادة الزجاج نفسهاالقابلة للكسر والتحطيم !!  سبحان الله الخالق المصور

----------


## الوطواط الفدائى

مرة 4 دراكولا قاعدين علي قهوة 3 طلبوا دم سخن والرابع طلب مايه مغليه 
ليه...؟ علشان معاه دم فتله

----------


## الوطواط الفدائى

واحد مسمينه منشف ريق البنات ليه ؟عشان كل ما يشوفوه يتفوا عليه

----------


## الوطواط الفدائى

مرة حمار بيقول لخطيبتة احنا هنتجوز امتى يا حمارة
قالت له لما تحسن الفاظك يا حيوان

----------


## علاء زين الدين

وطني لو شغلت بالخلد عنه ..
_
























_
.. نفسي ها تِهدا شوية !

----------


## عصفور الشعر

اللعنه !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

اللعنه ... لا تصيب إلا العقلاء 

وسعوا من وجه العقلاء ...لاء ...  لاء .. أربط ... فرمل .. يا سواق .. وااء .. واااء

----------


## الوطواط الفدائى

الصخور تسد طريق الضعفاء ....
بينما يرتكز عليها الأقوياء

----------


## king_holland

::  
                 احلى ذهره..........................لاجمل ذهره  
 ::h::   ::h::   ::h::   ::h::   ::h::   ::h::   ::h::   ::h::   ::h::   ::h::

----------


## الوطواط الفدائى

كلمة
+
كلمة
=
كلمتين

----------


## زهرة الحنين

*الله الله عليك ايه الشطارة دي يا وطاويطووووووووو نيهههههههههههههههااااااااااي*

----------


## زهرة الحنين

* وحشتوني    وحشتوني     وحشتوني 

عودنا والعود احمدووووووووو*

----------


## malkro7y

يا قهلا يا قهلا نوووووووورتي يا زهنه وحشتيني مووووووووووت 

وحشتيني وحشتيني سنين بعدك علي عيني
 :f2:   :f2:   :f2:   :f2:   :f2:

----------


## زهرة الحنين

*ليالي كنت مش عايث ومثتنيكي تحيني
ملك اوحي 
مشتاقه ليكي مشتاقه شوق دراكولا ليا    

最近真的好想你哦！   

*

----------


## زهرة الحنين

*最近最近 
 真的好 想你 真
的好想你   哦 近真的好想你哦！

اديني بغلت اديكم شاهدين*

----------


## زهرة الحنين

*ملك  هو انتي استلمتي بيتك فين 
لحسن لسا مش عارفه خخخخخخخخخ*

----------


## saladino

*اهلا ياميت اهلا وسهلا يازهرة منورة والحمد لله على سلامتك

اطيب الامانى بدوام الصحة والعافية*

----------


## زهرة الحنين

*الله يخليك صلادينو دة نورك يا حضرة المشرف الف الف مبروووووووووك فرحتلك من كل قلبي والله معلش بئا متأخر
بالتوفيق ودعواتك*

----------


## saladino

*شكرا يازهرة اهو يلا كلها يومين ونطلع معاش مبكر

منورة مرة تانية*

----------


## زهرة الحنين

*ههههههههههههههههه ليه بس كيدا نيجي تروح طيب ما دام فيها مكافأة حلوة ومرتب حلو خلاص سوى معاشك سوووووووويه اووي*

----------


## malkro7y

> ليالي كنت مش عايث ومثتنيكي تحيني
> ملك اوحي 
> مشتاقه ليكي مشتاقه شوق دراكولا ليا


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههه لسه لسانك زي مهو يا زهنه والله وحشني خفة دمك

----------


## الوطواط الفدائى

> وحشتوني  وحشتوني وحشتوني 
> 
> عودنا والعود احمدووووووووو


أحمدوووو دا اللى هوا  أنا ولا مين بالظبط يعنى
هههههههههههههههه
ألف حمد لله على سلامتك 
طب تصدقى بالله 
انا كنت لسه داخل الموضوع حالا عشان أكتب كلمتى " دعاء ليكى عشان ترجعى " و فوجأت باسمك منور 
افتكرت انى فتحت الموضوع من أول صفحة باين مش من آخر صفحة 
لكن لقيت التاريخ بالأمس 
فمابقيتش مصدق غير لما شوفت كلامك و ردود الناس عليكى 
و الله فرحت جامد برجوعك تانى 
و يا ميت مرحبا مرة تانية

----------


## زهرة الحنين

*



			
				أحمدوووو دا اللى هوا أنا ولا مين بالظبط يعنى
هههههههههههههههه
			
		






			
				ألف حمد لله على سلامتك
			
		

الله يسلمك احمد 




			
				طب تصدقى بالله
			
		

لا اله الا الله




			
				انا كنت لسه داخل الموضوع حالا عشان أكتب كلمتى " دعاء ليكى عشان ترجعى " و فوجأت باسمك منور 
افتكرت انى فتحت الموضوع من أول صفحة باين مش من آخر صفحة 
لكن لقيت التاريخ بالأمس 
فمابقيتش مصدق غير لما شوفت كلامك و ردود الناس عليكى 
و الله فرحت جامد برجوعك تانى
			
		

وانا والله شفت اساسا تعليقك بتاع كلمه + كلمه خخخخخخخخ ما مسكتش انفاسي من الضوحك




			
				و يا ميت مرحبا مرة تانية
			
		

مرحب بيك يا فندم*

----------


## الوطواط الفدائى

ماشي يا هندسه  :f: 


بكــــــــــاء صامت اشتاق ان أبكي بصمت لتدق دموعي جبين الآرض لتختلط دموعي بمياه المحيطات و تنبت التربة زهرة لا تخضع لتوقيت الفصول والزمان و لتطـــلع الزهرة بعدا جديد يسدد الفراغ الي بالكــــون لاغنـي للشواطىء التي تحتضن ثورة موجـــها و أغني لوجـــهك ...الموج و أحلم بلحظ السحر التي المس بيها

----------


## الوطواط الفدائى

:f: حـنـيـنــك و شهقة ذلك الفـــرح عـند اللقــــــاء علمتني في الحب كيف يكون الاخلاص علمتني في الوفاء كيف يكـــون الولاء علمتني في الصبر كيف تكون التضحية علمتني في الصدق كيف اواجه الحقيقه لحظات تمر علي اشتاق اليك بجنون والي صوتك الحنون

----------


## الوطواط الفدائى

فأنت عالمي كله ارتمي علي صدرك فانت الوطن الحــنون أنت الدفء في عمري أشتــــااق للحظات لقائــك الموعود أنت هذا الحلم بكل الاماني أنت التفــــاؤل في كل ايامـــــي انت الوطن الذي يحتضن حيرتي انت ذكري لا تهدأ في اعماقي و أماني تجدد بقربك و حبك يا حب حياتي

----------


## الشمسى

ادعوووووووووووووووووووووووووووولى بالتووووووووووووووووووووووفيق

اصلى نااااااااااااااااوى ان شاء الله اسيبنى من التنبلة الى انا فيها
وهاشتغل باذن الله
والنهاردة رايح استلم الشغل اى نعم هو شغل مش الى قوووووى 
بس بصراحة انا زهقت وقرفت من الملل الى انا عايش فيه وقووووولت لازم اعمل اى حاجة

فياريت تدعووووووووووووووولى ان ربنا يوفقنى

----------


## bedo_ic

زهرة الحنين فعلا اشتقنا اليك ... وفرحنا برجوعك
حمدا لله على السلامة  ... تحياتىىىىىىىى

----------


## bedo_ic

شمسىىىىىىىىىىىىى . الف مبروك انا فرحان لك جدا انك حتسيب التنبــــ ؟؟؟؟؟
وتكون انسان جديد
ههههههههه . ان شاء الله بالتوفيق وتطمنا على اخبارك
تحياتى لك بيدوووووووووووووو

----------


## zizoYAzizo

ايزوزو قويه ايزوزو متينه صباح الفل ياسيرس نهارك فل ياسيرس صباحك فل نهارك فل والاشيه هتبقى  فل الفل  :4:

----------


## mshmsh73

وحشتونى على السريع كده قبل ما حد ياخد باله هههههههههههههه
خساره teamwork اللى تحت اسمى اتشالت الف خساره بجد كان شرف عظيم ليا بس للاسف مفيش نصيب
تحياتى لكم جميعا

----------


## زهرة الحنين

> زهرة الحنين فعلا اشتقنا اليك ... وفرحنا برجوعك
> حمدا لله على السلامة ... تحياتىىىىىىىى


*الله يسلمك بيدو*

----------


## زهرة الحنين

*

بكت لفراقكم الجوارح قبل العين 

فإن هجرتكم فإني في غاية الشوق والحنين 

وفؤادي معلق بكم وهو مترع بالأنين 

فأيامي تمر كأنها أعوام وسنين 

وصورتكم لاتفارق المحيا والجبين 

وددت لو تكونو معي كما تحمل الأم الجنين 

وتنعشوني بكلمات تفوح بعطر الياسمين 

وإبتسامة تزيل عني الشجن وتفرح الحزين 

لا أريد ان اكون في قبور النسيان دفين 

وإن قست الأيام فبعدكم شيء مهين 

وكل يوم اتضرع إلى الله والرسول الأمين 

بأن يجمع شملنا ويكون نجم السعادة لنا قرين 

فمازلت أحمل بين ضلوعي أهات لها رنين 

كأنها تدفق أجراس الأجل والحنين 

فدوام حالي بوجودكم واقع ورهين 

فلا تقطعو أوصالي وكبدي والشرايين

غدا سأفك قيدي ولن أصبح للأوهام سجين 

فانترو على طريق العودة الورود والرياحين 


 method man*

----------


## الوطواط الفدائى

جزاكم الله خيرا ...... عدد مافى باريس من عطور .. وهولندا من زهور..... و ماليزيا من نمور.... وكندا من طيور.. وامريكا من نسور. وافغانستان من صخور . ودبى من قصور . والعراق من تمور . وليبيا من بوابات مرور .اسعد الله مساءكم

----------


## malkro7y

من ارق ما قرات 



أبحث عن حب

هذه أوراقي قد تراكمت عليها الرمال

وهذه أشعاري قد هزت قواعد الجبال

وهذه أناملي قد كتبت على التلال

هذا احساسي أراه فلا أكاد أخفيه عن أعين الناظرين

هذا كلامي أسمعه فلا أرى مايسكته عن آذان المنصتين

هذا كتابي أتصفحهُ فلا أكتب فيه الا عن حال المغرمين

.. فالشوق قد بانت معالمه على ملامح وجهي ..

.. والوله قد صارت أعراضه ظاهرةً في شكلي ..

.. والآهات قد اخترقت كل حواجز صدري ..

.. وحَمار عيني قد يأس من تلاقي كلا جفوني ..

.. وشفاهي قد سَكِرَت من كثر شُرب دموعي ..

.. وحناني قد عانى من ثوراتِ هيجان شجوني ..

.. وجسمي قد نَحِلَ من امتصاص كل همومي ..

فياويلي من حبٍ اشتعل في صدري فأصدر شرارة لهب 

وياويلي من حبٍ أشغل تفكيري فصارت حالتي تعب

فاسأل قلبي عن حاله ان كان يحب ؟

فسيجيبك صارخاً أبحث عن حب !

واسأل مشاعري ان كانت تؤمن بالحب ؟

فسيجيبك صداها قائلاً أبحث عن حب !

واسأل ليلي الذي كنت أراوده بالحب ؟

فسيجيبك قمره لامعاً أبحث عن حب !

واسأل نهاري الذي كنت أناديه بالحب ؟

فسيجيبك نوره لاسعاً أبحث عن حب !

واسألني ياسائل عن حالتي في الحب ؟

فسأجيبك ياسائل عن معاناتي في الحب !

واسألني ياسائل عن معاناتي في الحب ؟

فسأجيبك ياسائل اني أبحث عن حب !

نعم .. أبحث عن حب ..

فالحب ليس كلمةً ينطقها كل العشاق ..

والحب ليس نسَلٌ يُفتخر فيه أمام الرفاق ..

والحب ليس ميدانٌ يحدث فيه السباق ..

والحب ليس مهرجانٌ توزع فيه الأوراق ..

.. فقد يكون الحب من نظره .. ويحصل فيه الوفاق ..

.. وقد يكون الحب من عِشره .. ويحصل فيه النفاق ..

... أبحث عن حب ...

أبحث عن حبٍ آخره بالباء

أبحث عن حبٍ منابعه الوفاء

أبحث عن حبٍ أعراضه الشفاء

أبحث عن حبٍ معناه اللقاء

أبحث عن حبٍ دستوره الإخاء

أبحث عن حبٍ أساسه النقاء

أبحث عن حبٍ شعاره الصفاء

أبحث عن حبٍ عدوه الجفاء

أبحث عن حبٍ يكونُ الدواء

أبحث عن حبٍ يبعد الشقاء

أبحث عن حبٍ يسعدني فيما بقي من عمري وأيامي

أبحث عن حبٍ يقهر ما آراه من كوابيسٍ في منامي

أبحث عن حبٍ يمحو كل لحظةٍ عشتها مع أحزاني

أبحث عن حبٍ من فتاةٍ مرسومةٌ هنا في خيالي

أبحث عن حبٍ يناجيني ولو في أحلامي

أبحث عن حبٍ ينسيني جميع آلامي

أبحث عن حبٍ يبشرني بالأماني

أبحث عن حبٍ يناديني 

... أبحث عن حب ...

فمن ياترى ستتحمل حبي المجنون ؟

ومن ياترى ستبادلني هذا الشجون ؟

فلست أظن أن هناك عاشقةٌ ستتحمل رومانسيتي

ولا أظن أن هناك عاشقةٌ ستقاوم هيجان عاطفتي

اذن أين أبحث عن حب وكيف ستكون محبوبتي

قلّي بربك عن لقياها ؟

ومتى بنظرك سألقاها ؟

وكيف برأيك سألقاها ؟

قلّي بربك وان لم ألقاها ؟ 

فهل تظن أني لن ألقاها ؟

أم تعتقد أني سوف ألقاها ؟

أبحث عن حبٍ جديد ، يُقرّب لي كل بعيد ، وبصدقه يُصهر الحديد

وبحنانه أكتسب المفيد ، ومن لذته أطلب المزيد ، ومن نشوته أطلب العديد



فهل سأجد عندكِ ما أبحث عنه ؟!

----------


## malkro7y

سيدي العزيز حبك صار حلما يطارد قلبي بين سفوح الجبال وقطرات الامطار بين اوراق الاشجار ونغمات الناي الحزين الذي يكرر علي مسامعي كل ليله لحن لقاءنا اسبح معه في ذكرياتي لا اذكر من انا ولكنه سريعا ما ينهي موسيقي الذكريات بصراخ الاحزان ويذكرني انك لم تعد لي ولن تكون لي الي الابد

----------


## زهرة الحنين

*

thoughts of you

i dream a million dreams
only one i wish comes true 
you see that wish 
with all my soul 
is just to be with you




i knew right from hello
i wanted you as mine
you stole my heart
with such sweet words 
i swear my heart would cry




i wish you were here 
to hold my hand
whenever i get lonely
or wrap a loving arm around me 
when the distance made me sad 
but for now i can only sit here
 and smile as we talk 
because i know someday
with all my heart 
that we will be together

*

----------


## زهرة الحنين

*

لماذا الرحيل

والعمر بعد على اوراق الورد ينمو

والشموع التي اشعلتها بعد لم تخبو

لم الرحيل والشرود

لم لا تعود*

----------


## زهرة الحنين

*

الاماكن .. كلها مشتاقه لك 
والعيون اللي انرسم فيها 
خيالك .. 
والحنين اللي سرى بروحي 
وجاء لك 
ماهو بس انا 
حبيبي 
الاماكن .. كلها مشتاقه لك 

كل شي حولي 
يذكرني بشي 
حتى صوتي وضحكتي لك 
فيها شي 
لو تغيب الدنيا .. عمرك ماتغيب 
شوف حالي .. من تطري عليً 
الاماكن .. كلها مشتاقه لك 

الاماكن .. اللي مريت 
انت فيها 
عايشه بروحي 
وابيها 
بس لكن .. مالقيتك 
جيت قبل العطر يبرد 
قبل حتى يذوب 
في صمت الكلام 
واحتريتك 
كنت اظن الريح جابت عطرك 
يسلم عليً 
كنت اظن الشوق جابك 
تجلس بجنبي شوي 
كنت اظن .. وخاب ظني 
ومابقى بالعمر شي 
واحتريتك .. 
الاماكن .. كلها مشتاقه لك 

المشاعر في غيابك 
ذاب فيها كل صوت 
والليالي من عذابك 
عذبًت فيني السكوت 
وصرت خايف 
لاتجيني لحظه 
يذبل فيها قلبي 
وكل اوراقي 
تموت 
آه لو تدري حبيبي 
كيف ايامي بدونك 
تسرق العمر 
وتفوت 
آه الامان .. وين الامان ؟ 
وانا قلبي من رحلت 
ماعرف طعم الامان 
ليه كل ماجيت 
اسأل هالمكان 
اسمع الماضي .. يقول 
ماهو بس انا 
حبيبي 
الاماكن .. كلها مشتاقه لك

*

----------


## malkro7y

مع السلامة

الى مبعثرة حبي .. وحاظنة قلبي .. وسلطانة الهوى .. وملكة الاحساس ..

وقاضية الحب .. وكاتبة الصبر .. !

وياشجوني .. وفنوني .. وياقوتي .. وهوني .. وياربيع عمري .. ونسيم زهري

وشجرة ثمري .. وياحري .. وبردي .. ويالون وردي .. ويارفضي وردي !

مع السلامة ياليل العذاب .. 

بودعك وأرحل على متن السحاب ..

مع السلامة صحيح يمكن أنساك .. 

لكن .. جروحي أبد ما تنساك ..

عساك تتحمل عساك .. 

دعوة المظلوم اللي من الظلم اشتكاك ..

----------


## الوطواط الفدائى

جلس علي الكرسي الاخضر و مسك السماعة الخضرة اتصل بصديقة الاخضر وقال له تعال نروح عند الدكتور الاخضر قال له موافق ثم نزل من بيته الاخضر وركب التاكسي الاخضر ثم ذهب الى المستشفى الخضرا ثم خبط على الباب الاخضر ففتح له الدكتور الاخضر فقال له الدكتورافتح الستارة الخضرا ونم على السرير الاخضر فرأى الرجل الاخضر رجل برتقالي فقال له لماذا انت برتقالي فقال البرتقالي لاني من نكتة اخرى

----------


## زهرة الحنين

_ماشي يا اصـــفر_

----------


## الوطواط الفدائى

> _ماشي يا اصـــفر_


هههههههههههههههههههههههه
ماشي يا حنه

*****************

حبيبتى ... قررت مسحها من قاموس حياتى ففى حياتى لم اجد امرءة تستحق مقدار حبى لها .........
 لم اجد حبيبة يبقى الوفاء فى طبعاها وتبقى الطيبة من خصالها

----------


## زهرة الحنين

او تهدد روحي أم قلبي 
أتعلن الموت على المولود 
أو تقتل الشريان المار 
بين خيوط الشمس والوعود 
أو تزرع الشوك بأناملك 
فوق أوراق الحدود 
لما تعلنها اليوم وأنت 
تدرك أن وجودك هو سرى المعهود
...........

----------


## الوطواط الفدائى

اكثر الناس حقاره هو ذلك الذى يعطيك ظهره ... وانت فى امس الحاجه لقبضة يده

----------


## ميمو المصرى

قادر وتعملها وتروح وتنسانى

----------


## الوطواط الفدائى

كلما أتأتثرا انا بها عندما اقرئها ينزف احساسى ويبدع بها وجدانى.........هاأنذا أعود اليك محملا بالجراح...اضنانى السفر ..ابحث عنك فلا أجدك ما بين مسام الدهشة وروعة الا نتظار.....احلق بعيدا ثما اندفع عائدا يحملنى الشوق اليك......انتى لا سواكى فاين اجدك؟؟؟؟؟؟   ....اخبرنى بالله عليكى

----------


## زهرة الحنين

لا ننتكر ابدا لاحلامك....وانتبه الى العلامات
كلما اقترب الانسان من حلمه..اصبحت الاسطوره الذاتيه مبرر الحياه الحقيقي

عندماتريد شيئا باخلاص فان العالم كله يتامر لتحقيق رغبتك



باولو كويلو
السيميائي "ساحر الصحراء"
ترجمه/بهاء طاهر

----------


## زهرة الحنين

يا سيدي ..فلاعترف
ان الجواد الجامح
المجنون قد خسر الرهان
وبان اوحال الزمان الوغد
فوق رؤسنا...
صارت ثياب الملك والتيجان
وبان اشباه الرجال تحكموا
وبان هذا العصر للغلمان
يا سيدي فلاعترف
ان القصائد لا تساوي رقصه
او (هز خصر) في حمي السلطان
ان الفراشات الجميله
لن تقاوم خسه ثعبان
ان الاسود تموت حزنا
عندما تتحكم الفئران
ان السماسره الكبار توحشوا
باعوا الشعوب.....واجهضوا الاوطان..
ولاعترف يا سيدي...
اني وفيت وان غيري خان
اني نزفت رحيق عمري
كي يطل الصبح
لكن خانني الزمن الجبان
وبانني قمت فجر العمر قربانا
لاصنام تبيع الافك جهرا
في حمي الشيطان
وبانني بعت ا الشباب وفرحه الايام
في زمن النخاسه و الهوان
ولاعترف يا سيدي
اني خسرت العمر في الرهان
و غدوت احمل وجه انسان بلا انساني....فلاعترف....
....


من قصيده(رساله الي صلاح الدين)
فاروق جويده

----------


## بنت شهريار

داين تدااااااااااااان

----------


## زهرة الحنين

*

جمرة غضى .. أضمها بكفي
أضمها حيل . . 
أبي الدفا .. لو تحترق كفي
وأبي سفر لليل
بردان أنا تكفى .. أبي احترق بدفا
لعيونك التحنان .. فعيونك المنفى
جيتك من الإعصار .. جفني المطر .. والنار
جمرة غضى
والله الجفا برد .. وقل الوفا برد
والموعد المهجور ما ينبت الورد
ياحبي المغرور .. ياللي دفاك اشعور
رد القمر للنور .. واحلى العمر .. في وعد
بردان .. بردان أنا تكفى.. أبي احترق بدفا
يا أول الحب .. شفتك أنا مره 
ويا اعذب الحب  .. عشتك انا مره
واهديت لك قلب
ورديت لي جمرة
ومن يومها كان الرحيل
وليل الشتا .. القاسي الطويل
وآه يا الحنين
لليل باب له حارسين
برد وسحاب

*

----------


## الوطواط الفدائى

أيه اللى جرى لينا انا وانت دا 
بتعمل اييييييييييييه   استنى بس .. طب اهدى بس 
تعالى لى بس قول لى 
لأ

----------


## malkro7y

[poem font="Simplified Arabic,5,sienna,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
يا فؤادي لا تسل أين الهوى

كان صرحاً من خيالٍ فهوى

اسقني واشرب على أطلاله

وارو عني طالما الدمع روى

كيف ذاك الحب أمسى خبراً

وحديثاً من أحاديث الجوى

لست أنساك وقد أغريتني

بفـمٍ عذب المناداة رقيـق

ويـدٍ تمـتد نحـوي كـيـدٍ

من خلال الموج مدّت لغريق

وبريقٍ يضمأ الساري له

أين في عينيك ذيّـاك البريق

يا حبيباً زرت يوماً أيكه

طائر الشوق أغني ألمي

لك إبطاء المدل المنعم

وتجني القادر المحتكم

وحنيني لك يكوي أضلعي

والتواني جمرات في دمي

أعطني حريتي أطلق يديا

إنني أعطيت ما استبقيت شيئا

آه من قيدك أدمى معصمي

لم أبقيه وما أبقى عليّـا

ما احتفاظي بعهود لم تصنها

وإلام الأسر والدنيا لديّـا

أين من عيني حبيب ساحر

فيه عز وجلال وحياء

واثق الخطوة يمشي ملكاً

ظالم الحسن شهي الكبرياء

عبق السحر كأنفاس الربى

ساهم الطرف كأحلام المساء

أين مني مجلس أنت به

فتنة تمت ستاء وسنى

وأنا حب وقلب هائم

وفراش حائر منك دنا

ومن الشوق رسول بيننا

ونديم قدم الكأس لنا

هل رأى الحب سكارى مثلنا

كم بنينا من خيال حولنا

ومشينا في طريق مقمر

تثب الفرحة فيه قبلنا

وضحكنا ضحك طفلين معاً

وعدونا فسبقنا ظلنا

وانتبهنا بعد ما زال الرحيق

وأفقنا ليت أنّا لا نفيق

يقظة طاحت بأحلام الكرى

وتولى الليل والليل صديق

وإذا النور نذيرٌ طالعٌ

وإذا الفجر مطلٌ كالحريق

وإذا الدنيا كما نعرفها

وإذا الأحباب كلٌّ في طريق

أيها الساهر تغفو

تذكر العهد وتصحو

وإذا ما التأم جرح

جدّ بالتذكار جرح

فتعلّم كيف تنسى

وتعلّم كيف تمحو

يا حبيبي كل شيئٍ بقضاء

ما بأيدينا خلقنا تعساء

ربما تجمعنا أقدارنا

ذات يوم بعد ما عز اللقاء

فإذا أنكر خل خله

وتلاقينا لقاء الغرباء

ومضى كل إلى غايته

لا تقل شئنا فإن الحظَّ شاء[/poem]

----------


## زهرة الحنين

لا تقل شئنا فإن الحظَّ  شـاء

ان الله شاء

----------


## مظلوووم

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

{وَاخْفِضْ لَهُمَا جَنَاحَ الذُّلِّ مِنَ الرَّحْمَةِ وَقُل رَّبِّ ارْحَمْهُمَا كَمَا رَبَّيَانِي صَغِيرًا} (24) سورة الإسراء

صدق الله العظيم

----------


## زهرة الحنين

سبحان الله ... والحمد لله ... ولا إله إلا الله ... والله اكبر ... يا حي يا قيوم برحمتك أستغيث أصلح لي شأنى كله ولا تكلنى إلي نفسي طرفة عين أبدا ... لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين ... اللهم إني أستغفرك وأنتوب إليك ... وأومن بك وأتوكل عليك ... اللهم ارحمنا برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين ... سبحانك اللهم وبحمدك سبحان ربي العظيم ... ربنا تقبل منا إنك أنت السميع البصير

----------


## زهرة الحنين

جاء فى الحديث: إنه إذا رفع العبد يديه للسماء وهو عاصى فيقول يارب فتحجب الملائكة صوته فيكررها يارب فتحجب الملائكة صوته فيكررها يارب فتحجب الملائكة صوته فيكررها فى الرابعة فيقول الله عز وجل الى متى تحجبون صوت عبدى عنى؟؟؟ لبيك عبدى لبيك عبدى لبيك عبدى لبيك عبدى سبحانك يالله يا رحيم يا غفور يا ودود

----------


## الوطواط الفدائى

من اصعب الامور
ان تزرع ورده وترويها ببكائك ..وترعاها بسهرك. وفكرك تفرح كلما نضجت.. نعم انظر كبرت ...وكبرت 
وعندما قطفتها صرخت من الم أشواكها

----------


## بنت شهريار

لابد ان تخسر من حين لآخر..

----------


## amak_77

الحب .... العشق ..... السهر ...... السهد 
أفعال نعذب بها نفسنا بارادتنا

----------


## مظلوووم

كن فى عينيك ونفسك كم اتحب ان تكون فى عيون الناس

----------


## زهرة الحنين

((الرائعون))
وحدهم هم القادرون علي احداث الدهشه في زمن الملل.(وأنتم أهل للروعه)
فلا تلوموننا اذا حجزنا لكم مقعدا بقلوبنا فقد يطيب لكم المقام كما طابت لناصحبتكم ..
 :Bye:   :Bye:

----------


## الوطواط الفدائى

قرأت لغات ... ولغات
لكن لغة عينيك 
غير كل اللغات
قرأت ...وقرأت ...وقرأت
لكني قبل أن أقرأ ملامحك
لم أفقه شيئا
لم أقرأ شيئا 
لم أكتب شيئا
فقط عيناك... فقط وجهك
أول كتاب تقرأه عيناي
أول إنسانة سكنت جفناي

----------


## Far&Away

انا لااذكر شيئا عن حياتى الماضية
انا لااعرف شيئا عن حياتى الاتية
لى ذات غير انى لست ادرى ماهى
فمتى تعرف ذاتى كنة ذاتى....
                             لست ادرى

----------


## الوطواط الفدائى

قرأت لغات ... ولغات
لكن لغة عينيك 
غير كل اللغات
قرأت ...وقرأت ...وقرأت
لكني قبل أن أقرأ ملامحك
لم أفقه شيئا
لم أقرأ شيئا 
لم أكتب شيئا
فقط عيناك... فقط وجهك
أول كتاب تقرأه عيناي
أول إنسانة سكنت جفناي

----------


## الوطواط الفدائى

قرأت لغات ... ولغات
لكن لغة عينيك 
غير كل اللغات
قرأت ...وقرأت ...وقرأت
لكني قبل أن أقرأ ملامحك
لم أفقه شيئا
لم أقرأ شيئا 
لم أكتب شيئا
فقط عيناك... فقط وجهك
أول كتاب تقرأه عيناي
أول إنسانة سكنت جفناي

----------


## الوطواط الفدائى

قرأت لغات ... ولغات
لكن لغة عينيك 
غير كل اللغات
قرأت ...وقرأت ...وقرأت
لكني قبل أن أقرأ ملامحك
لم أفقه شيئا
لم أقرأ شيئا 
لم أكتب شيئا
فقط عيناك... فقط وجهك
أول كتاب تقرأه عيناي
أول إنسانة سكنت جفناي

----------


## زهرة الحنين

يـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــارب

----------


## malkro7y

اه يا اسمراني اللون  حبيبي الاسمراني 

يا عيوني   ناسياكي  عيون حبيبي الاسمراني 

تحت الرمش عذاب وحنين وعذاب وعيون ما تنام 

دقت معاك طعم الايام والوقت بعيد يا سلام 

جوني وسالوني جوبتهم عني 

دموع عيني 

علشانك امشيها بلاد  من غير لا ميه ولا زاد 

اه ياللي عيونك شمعه وضحكه وبحر  في نسمة طيف 

انت رسيت وانا وسط الشوق حيرانه من غير مجاديف 

جوني وسالوني جاوبتهم عني 

دموع عيني 

يا طير يامسافر لبعيد روح قول لحبيبي الاسمراني 

ليه سافر ونسي المواعيد يا حبيبي الاسمراني 

ليه وانت تحب الشوق اكتر مني وقلبك عطشان 

ليه وانت قايلي ان غبتي يغيب م الدنيا احلى مكان 

جوني سالوني جاوبتهم عني 

دموع عيني

----------


## البحار العاشق

تعالى نودع طيف الامانى
 ونسدل يوما عليها الستار
يعز على رحيل الشموس
وحزن قلبى لموت النهار
هو الحب مهما حملناه
طفلاً
ومهما طغى فى دمانا وجار

----------


## الوطواط الفدائى

الملك أ ُحمـُد  .. قاهر العرقسوس ... موحد المطربين

----------


## زهرة الحنين

هههههههههههههههههه عثل يا احمد توقيع عثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثل
************

----------


## زهرة الحنين

رخااااااامه طفو النووور
وعجبي

----------


## الوطواط الفدائى

> هههههههههههههههههه عثل يا احمد توقيع عثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثل
> ******************


مالحقتش أتهنى بيه 
واااااااء واااااااااااااااااااااااااء
الحكومة الديكتاتورية بتاعتنا حذفته
و هنشوف يا سيتى بسنت
انتى اللى عليكى الدور 
ننيييييييههههههههههههههههاااااااااااااع

----------


## summar

ههههههههههه
نيهااااااااااااااع؟؟؟
دى ضحكة جديدة دى ولا ايه


اوقع واقول....(يابعد ليه البعيد بعيد.......ولا عمره قال هيجى اكيد...ولا عمره طال بطرفه النور....يابعد ليه الطريق مسحور)

----------


## morning rose



----------


## الوطواط الفدائى

> ههههههههههه
> نيهااااااااااااااع؟؟؟
> دى ضحكة جديدة دى ولا ايه


دى ضحكة مرعبه كدا
هههههههههههههههههه


و توقيعى اليوم 

بصوا عليه و انتوا تشوفوه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## مظلوووم

لن تنال ما عند الله الا برضى الله

----------


## الوطواط الفدائى

صدقيني يا حبي الوحيد 
انني حاولت الهروب من عينيك لأنسى 
انني ذرفت دموعا لأنسى 
انني هجرت نفسي لأنسى 

انني صارعت قلبي لأنسى 
انني استسلمت للقدر لأنسى 
صدقيني يا حبي الوحيد 

انني سجنت كل أحلامي لأنسى 
انني مزقت كلمات قصائدي المهداة لك لأنسى 
انني حاولت الفرار لأنسى 

انني اعتقلت كل العشاق لأنسى 
انني محوت اللون البنفسجي لأنسى 
صدقيني يا فاتنتي 
انني احبك 
فكيف أنسى

----------


## nariman

وحشتونى  وحشتونى  وحشتونى

----------


## سابرينا

موضوع جميل يا حنين 
         أود أن أشارك فى التوقيع ببعض الكلمات البسيطه من الحياة 
من السهل أن تضحى من أجل شخص تحبه لكن من الصعب أن تجد من تضحى من أجله 
           ثلاثة ضيوف يأتون بلا موعد  الحب 000 الحظ 0000 الموت 
         لاتذب فى شخصية أحد فأنت كالجليد شخصيتك تكمن فى طاقتك الداخلية 
            الغيرة هى إلتقاء صوت العاطفة بصوت العاصفة
               كل شئ فى الدنيا له ثمن حتى الكفن
ســــابــريــنــا

----------


## مظلوووم

وبالوالدين احسانا

----------


## الوطواط الفدائى

إلى متى أيها النظام الحاكم

----------


## summar

do u still remember how we used 2 be
Feeling together believe in whatever
My love has said to me
Both of us were dreamers Young love in the sun 
Felt like my saviour My spirit I gave you 
We'd only just begun 
...................................
Viva Forever I'll be waiting 
Everlasting Like the sun 
Live Forever for the moment 
Ever searching for the 1

----------


## الوطواط الفدائى

هوا فى اييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييـــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــه ؟

----------


## بنت شهريار

رحمتك بينا يا الله

----------


## عصفور الشعر

*عادل : الشوراع كانت نضيفه زى الفل  ..تتغسل كل يوم ... والمحلات كانت فخمه .. والناس كانوا مؤدبين 


هند : زكى باشا  ...نكمل كلامنا لما نطلع فوق  .. الناس بتبص علينا 


عادل : يبصوا علينا ليه  .. يبصوا على البلد اللى باظت  ...يبصوا على العمارات اللى كانت احسن من عمارات أوربا .. دلوقتى بقت مزابل من فوق  .. ومن تحت مسخ  ..*


* إحنا فــــــــى زمن المسخ*

----------


## الوطواط الفدائى

راحة اللسان فى قلة الكلام 
أى و الله

----------


## بنت شهريار

اليكم كل الحب..

----------


## خد القمر

الله معك يا فلسطين

----------


## خد القمر

كل من يغضُّ الطرف عن خيانة الحكام وخذلانهم لفلسطين ولبنان فهو واقع في زمرتهم، وكل من لا يبذل الوسع في تحريك الجيوش للقتال وإزالة حواجز الحكام من أمام تلك الجيوش فله نصيب من خيانتهم.

----------


## الوطواط الفدائى

لا تعطى السر إلى طالبه 

صدقونى بجد

----------


## مظلوووم

الدم
اللى فى ايديا
واللى بينده عليا
بيقولى قتلت مين
يقولى يا انسان
تفرق السجان
ازاى من السجين

قلبى اللى كان برىء
زى الطير الطليق
ازاى ضلت عيونه
لما شاف الطريق

اه يا عيون بريئه
مين بدل الحقيقه
اه يا عيون بريئه
مين بدل الحقيقه
ومين قلب المعانى
قدام عينى فى دقيقه

والدم اللى فى ايديا
واللى بينده عليا
بيقولى قتلت مين
يقولى يا انسان
تميز السجان
ازاى من السجين

----------


## الشمسى

اعانك الله يا لبنان
فى ظل هذا الصمت الرهيب من اخوانك العرب

----------


## nariman

كتر الكلام ولا ريح حد ولا عمره خللا الجرح يروح
وكلنا بنضحك على بعض مجروح وراح ينصح مجروح



من أغنيه (بحتاج أتكلم) ..أنغام

----------


## خد القمر

اة يا بلد اة

----------


## مظلوووم

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

{ رَبَّنَا آتِنَا مِن لَّدُنكَ رَحْمَةً وَهَيِّئْ لَنَا مِنْ أَمْرِنَا رَشَدًا} (10) سورة الكهف

صدق الله العظيم

----------


## ولاء نور الدين

- Forgiving is not forgetting as hurt feelings can be still hanging around even when you have forgiven. You may even need to the pardon at some point. But letting go of a grudge frees you to move on. Forgiving though makes the hurtful incident not as painful as it used to be.

----------


## ولاء نور الدين

أنعي لكم، يا أصدقائي، اللغةَ القديمه 
والكتبَ القديمه 
أنعي لكم.. 
كلامَنا المثقوبَ، كالأحذيةِ القديمه.. 
ومفرداتِ العهرِ، والهجاءِ، والشتيمه 
أنعي لكم.. أنعي لكم 
نهايةَ الفكرِ الذي قادَ إلى الهزيمه 

مالحةٌ في فمِنا القصائد 
مالحةٌ ضفائرُ النساء 
والليلُ، والأستارُ، والمقاعد 
مالحةٌ أمامنا الأشياء 

يا وطني الحزين 
حوّلتَني بلحظةٍ 
من شاعرٍ يكتبُ الحبَّ والحنين 
لشاعرٍ يكتبُ بالسكين 
لأنَّ ما نحسّهُ أكبرُ من أوراقنا 
لا بدَّ أن نخجلَ من أشعارنا 

إذا خسرنا الحربَ لا غرابهْ 
لأننا ندخُلها.. 
بكلِّ ما يملكُ الشرقيُّ من مواهبِ الخطابهْ 
بالعنترياتِ التي ما قتلت ذبابهْ 
لأننا ندخلها.. 
بمنطقِ الطبلةِ والربابهْ 

(نزار قباني .. هوامش على دفتر النكسة)

----------


## مظلوووم

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

{قَالَ اهْبِطَا مِنْهَا جَمِيعًا بَعْضُكُمْ لِبَعْضٍ عَدُوٌّ فَإِمَّا يَأْتِيَنَّكُم مِّنِّي هُدًى فَمَنِ اتَّبَعَ هُدَايَ فَلَا يَضِلُّ وَلَا يَشْقَى} (123) سورة طـه

صدق الله العظيم

----------


## os_meero

ثلاثة ضيوف ياتون بلا موعد مسبق 
(( الحب .. الحظ .. الموت )) .

----------


## مظلوووم

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

{فَمَن تَابَ مِن بَعْدِ ظُلْمِهِ وَأَصْلَحَ فَإِنَّ اللّهَ يَتُوبُ عَلَيْهِ إِنَّ اللّهَ غَفُورٌ رَّحِيمٌ} (39) سورة المائدة

صدق الله العظيم

----------


## os_meero

بين الحب والوقت علاقة أبدية فالحب يقتل الوقت بسرعة شديدة والوقت يقتل الحب ببطء شديد

----------


## مظلوووم

عندما يقول لك إنسان انه يحبك مثل أخيه تذكر قابيل وهابيل

----------


## nariman

راحه البال والقلب نعمه كبيره....كنوز الأرض متساويش لحظه صفاء واحده

----------


## ولاء نور الدين

جيفارا مات 
جيفارا مات 
اخر خبر فى الراديوهات 
وفى الكنايس 
والجوامع 
وفى الحواري 
والشوارع 
وع القهاوي وع البارات 
جيفارا مات 
واتمد حبل الدردشه 
والتعليقات 
مات المناضل المثال 
ياميت خسارة على الرجال 
مات الجدع فوق مدفعة جوه الغابات 
جسد نضالة بمصرعه 
ومن سكات 
لا طبالين يفرقعوا 
ولا اعلانات 
ما رايكم دام عزكم 
ياانتيكات 
يا غرقانين فى المأكولات 
والملبوسات 
يا دافيانين 
ومولعين الدفايات 
يا محفلطين يا ملمعين 
ياجيمسنات 
يا بتوع نضال اخر زمن 
فى العوامات 
ما رايكم دام عزكم 
جيفارا مات 
لاطنطنة 
ولا شنشنه 
ولا اعلامات واستعلامات 
** 

صرخة جيفارا .. احمد فؤاد نجم

----------


## الوطواط الفدائى

صانع المعروف لا يقع ، و إن وقع وجد متكئًا

----------


## صوت من الحياة

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته**
فكرة جميلة يازهرة واسمحى لى ان تكون اول مشاركاتى بالمنتدى هى بالتوقيع معكم   

وتوقيعى سيكون بكلمات قراتها واعجبتنى وهى :*
*[frame="7 80"] * اذا تم العقل العقل نقص الكلام

*لم اندم على مالم اقل وندمت على ماقلت مرارا.

          * ليس ابلغ من النملة مع انها لا تقول شيئا.

* خلق الله للانسان لسانا واحدا ,واذنين اثنين حتى يسمع اكثر مما يتكلم.

         *اترك نهمة الدنيا تسترح من الغم , واحفظ لسانك تسترح من المعذرة.

*عثرة الرجل تزيل القدم, وعثرة اللسان تزيل النعم.

         * ثلاثة لايمكن استردادهم مرة ثانية:
                 الكلمة .. اذا خرجت من الفم.
                 النظرة .. اذا خرجت من العين.
                 اللحظة .. اذا خرجت من العمر.

* سرك من دمك فانظر اين تريقه.    [/frame]*

----------


## summar

_ونصبح ذكريات
مجرد ذكريات
مجرد غنوة حلوة من ضمن الاغنيات_

----------


## مظلوووم

For my dreams I hold my life
For wishes I behold my nights
A truth at the end of time
Losing faith makes a crime

----------


## أبو منار

موضوع جميل جدا ومميز شكرا لكي زهرة الحنين

----------


## الوطواط الفدائى

لا تنسى أنك يا صاحبى .:. ستسأل عن حبة الخردلِ

----------


## a_leader

*كل سنة و انتى طيبة يا زهرة*

----------


## مظلوووم

I've got all systems go nothing standing in my way
I should be far down the road but I'm not
Something's holding me back like a wild boar attack
and I've got you by my side but you're not

----------


## نسمة فواحة

موضوع جميل -------------
اللهم عافني في بدني اللهم عافني في سمعي اللهم عافني في بصري لااله الاانت

----------


## الوطواط الفدائى

مرة اتنين مساكين 
قابلوا اتنين مش مساكين 
بقوا اربعه 
بس اتنين مساكين و اتنين مش مساكين

----------


## بنت شهريار

لابد ان تخسر من حين لآخر..

----------


## summar

عاشق....اعشقنى
كاره...اكرهنى

لكن ..اسمعنى

حاول..تتغير...

----------


## مظلوووم

Demons>>>>>me<<<<<Angels

----------


## summar

فى دايرة الرحلة......
ايام مع المولى......
ليلنا ياليلنا
مرة هتحلى لنا
تميل على ميلنا
فى دايرة الرحلة

----------


## مظلوووم

اوقات يا دنيا معاكى باعيش
وساعات ما بافهمكيش
وانتى ولا فهمانى
باحلم يعدى عليا الليل
من غير عذاب ولا ويل
وتحسى مره بنارى
صابر ع اللى بيجرالى
وانتى لا ليكى عزيز ولا غالى
ليه ؟؟؟؟؟ ليه ؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## summar

حاول..........



.حاول مرة تكدب روحك
لجل ماتشعر انك عادى
وانك راضي
على اللى بيجرا من حواليك
وان عيونك لما بتضحك.....يبقى طبيعى ان انت سعيد
وان زمانك ماتغيرش...ولا ايامك جريت بيك..
وانك نفس الطفل الشايف..قلب العالم...كله خضار
فاكر وانت بتنقش اسمك ...؟؟جوة حروف الرحلة الاولى؟؟؟
كان العمر فى نظرك ايه؟؟؟!!!!
لوحة بتنزف فيها مشاعرك........وبتنساها لما يراودك...
لحن جميل ويرفرف بيك.............





اسمع منى وروض روحك...
والمح ردة فعل جروحك...
لو جربت تموت من حلمك...
او سميت الموت احلام............!!!!!




حاول........


منقول من جريدة مش فاكرة اسمها

----------


## زهــــراء

الذكرى سفينة شراعها الوفاء وركابها الاصدقاء

----------


## مظلوووم

In all your fantasies 

you always knew

that man and mystery

were both in you

And in this labyrinth 

where night is blind

anopes is always here

inside your mind

----------


## بنت شهريار

لكى تقاوم الخوف ...تشجع!!
لكى تضاعفه...انتظر!!
لكى تقضى عليه ... انسى!!

----------


## sea_wolf

الشعور بعدم رضاة الله عليك

----------


## mido elmasry

أجمل الأيام التى لم نعشها بعد ...

----------


## summar

افهم..........

----------


## bedo_ic

الصداقة كنز صعب العثور عليه
والثقه عمله نادرة فى زمن النفاق

----------


## زهــــراء

أيهذا الشاكي ومابك داء .........كيف تغدو اذا غدوت عليلا 
أيهذا الشاكي ومابك داء .........كن جميلا ترى الوجود جميلا

للشاعر ايليا ابي ماضي

----------


## بنت العروبة

لقد علمتنى الحياة التفائل فى حال و كل حين و انا التشأوم ليس يحل بقلب فتى عامر باليقين

تحياتى للجميع

----------


## مظلوووم

It's time again to let the storm rise and I'm waiting
here with great expectations and I know
You call it what you want
but for now I'm standing tall
and I'm here to get it all
give me your best shot or go

----------


## خد القمر

فهمنا

----------


## الوطواط الفدائى

النينجا ليست رياضة .. ليست لعبة 
النينجا .. القوة و الانسجام ، و العيش بسلام

----------


## بنت شهريار

ما احلى الرجوع اليه..

----------


## مظلوووم

Ever and ever,
 forever and ever
 you'll be my dream,
my symphony,
 my own lover's theme.
Ever and ever, 
forever and ever 
my destiny
will follow you eternally.

----------


## ولاء نور الدين

اللهم اني ظلمت نفسي ظلما كثيرا .. ولا يغفر الذنوب الا انت، فاغغفر لي مغفرة من عندك، وارحمني، انك انت التواب الرحيم ..

----------


## نسمة فواحة

اللهم اني اسألك علما نافعا ورزقا طيبا وعملا متقبلا

----------


## بنت شهريار

ما احلى الدنيا الخياليه..

----------


## bedo_ic

ما اجمل  ان تجد من يستمع اليك

----------


## badry_1986

فقدناكِ يا حنين

----------


## مظلوووم

الضربات القوية تهشم الزجاج لكنها تصقل الحديد

----------


## bedo_ic

بالفعل افتقدناكى يا زهرة الحنين
بيدوووووووو

----------


## مظلوووم

ربنا ان لم تغفر لى وترحمنى لاكونن من الظالمين

----------


## الوطواط الفدائى

آآه ور بنا افتدناكى يا حنين

----------


## بنت شهريار

الحب عذاب. لتجنب العذاب يجب ألا تحب. لكنك ستتعذب لأنك لا تحب. إذا فالحب عذاب و عدم الحب عذاب. فالعذاب عذاب. السعادة أن تحب. إذا السعادة هي العذاب. و لكن العذاب يجعلك حزينا. إذا، لتكون حزينا يجب أن تحب، أو تحب العذاب أو تتعذب بكثرة السعادة. 
حد فاهم حاجه..؟؟

----------


## summar

افهم من كده ان السادات مات مقتول؟؟؟
...........



من الاخر...ابعد عن الشر وغنيله...وسلم عليه من بعيد لبعيد علشان مايزعلش

----------


## مظلوووم

> الحب عذاب. لتجنب العذاب يجب ألا تحب. لكنك ستتعذب لأنك لا تحب. إذا فالحب عذاب و عدم الحب عذاب. فالعذاب عذاب. السعادة أن تحب. إذا السعادة هي العذاب. و لكن العذاب يجعلك حزينا. إذا، لتكون حزينا يجب أن تحب، أو تحب العذاب أو تتعذب بكثرة السعادة. 
> حد فاهم حاجه..؟؟


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الاجابه : تونس
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
مين اللى قال كدا بس ان الحب عذاب  :: 
دا حماده هلال بيقول الحب حلو  :good: 
واهم حب طبعا هوا حب الله عز وجل
ودا الحب اللى ما فيهوش عذاب ابدا
كلما ازداد ازداد الانسان سعاده وراحه
اللهم انعم علينا بحبك وحب من احبك
نيجى بقى للتوقيع

اللهم انى عبدك
وابن عبدك
وابن امتك
ناصيتى بيدك
ماض فى حكمك
عدل فيا قضائك
اسالك بكل اسم هوا لك
سميت به نفسك
او انزلته فى كتابك
او علمته احدا من خلقك
او استاثرت به فى علم الغيب عندك
ان تجعل القرءان الكريم ربيع قلبى
ونور صدرى
وجلاء حزنى
وذهاب غمى
وصلى اللهم على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم

----------


## الوطواط الفدائى

الواد وشه بيوجعه .. و عايز حد يرقعه

----------


## بنت شهريار

شىء واحد يجعلك تتحمل ضوضاء جيرانك..
ان تكون واحد من المدعوين..

----------


## summar

او واحد من اللى بيضربو

هههههه

----------


## بنت شهريار

هههههههههه
صح يا يسرا
صباح الفل..

----------


## summar

صباح الضهر ياقمر

......
نقول


be the change u want 2 see in the world

يعنى من الاخر عايز تغير حاجة فى العالم....ابدأ بنفسك

----------


## بنت العروبة

الحب كالحرب نبدأ متى نشاء و نتوقف عندمان نستطيع (سلفادور دالى)
اذا لم تجد من تحب فعليك ان تحب الحب حتى تجد من تحبة (ميمو)
اذا طلبت منك الحياة ان تيأس فرفض هذا العرض حتى لا ترفضك الحياة (ميمو)
ههههههههههههههههه
دة على اساس انى من اصحاب العبارات المشهورة 
بس مش مهم الكلام دة بتاعى حتى لو ما همش حد

----------


## مظلوووم

خمسة لا تصلح الا لخمسة 
لا يصلح الجمال بغير حلاوة
 و لا الحسن بغير ادب
 و لا البطش بغير قوة القلب
 و لا الغنى بغير جود
 و لا الاجتهاد بغير توفيق .

----------


## summar

write on ur heart
that every day is the best day of ur life

----------


## somaaaa

هههههههههههههههههههههه


افرجها على عبيدك يارب

----------


## مظلوووم

سبحانك اللهم وبحمدك اشهد ان لا اله الا انت استغفرك واتوب اليك

----------


## summar

By now I should know
That in time things would change
So it shouldn't be so bad
So why do I feel so sad

----------


## سونيتا

اغنية بحبا وبموت فيها لأحمد الشريف

وتودعنــــــــــــــــــــا **

عم يغفى الليل ونحنا الجرح الفينا عم يوعى 
والشمعة اللي بيني وبينك يمكن معنا موجوعة 
غصت كانت رح تطفي عم تتشردق بدموعا 
عم تبكي حب معذب من ايدي وايديك ضاع 

وتودعنا...... يا مبارح صرت بعيد ارجع 
دور معنا...... مين اللي كان شاري ومين اللي باع 

مهلك ياحب علي انا مش قادر على بعدا 
مشي ياقلبي ... وخذني قبل البكرا لعندا 
طمعت عيوني في ... دموعي نزلت لوحدا 
حتى يا قلبي انت... صرت بدمعي طماع 

وتودعنا...... يا مبارح صرت بعيد ارجع 
دور معنا...... مين اللي كان شاري ومين اللي باع

----------


## بنت شهريار

كل سنه وانتم جميعا طيبين
عيد سعيد عليكم يارب

----------


## mohamed95

عيد سعيد على الجميع ::  
وكل عام وأنتم بخير :Bye: 
 ::   ::

----------


## بنت العروبة

كل سنة و انتم طيبين 
عيد سعيد عليكم

----------


## زهــــراء

وانتي طيبة يا قمر....ربنا يوفق الجميع ان شاء الله 
ويجعله عامر على طوووووووووووووول 

لسانك حصانك ..ان صنته صانك ...وان خنته خانك

----------


## summar

اوحش حاجة فى الجاهل

انه مايعرفش انه جاهل

----------


## زهــــراء

One apple aday ....keep adoctor a way

----------


## بنت شهريار

لابد للاحلام من نهايه..

----------


## mohamed95

بمسي وصبح عليكم يا أعز الناس.......... ::h::

----------


## حـــــلا

كـــــــــل عـــــــــــام وانتم بخيـــــــــــــر

----------


## مظلوووم

ساعه الحظ ما تتعوضش
هههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## زهــــراء

هههههه
No one is too old to learn

----------


## قلب مصر

كل سنة وانتم جميعا بخير

----------


## مظلوووم

الوقت كالسيف ان لم تقطعه
قطعك

----------


## خد القمر

أضم في القلب احبائي انا

والقلب اطلال

أخدعنــــــــــــــــــى...!

أقول .....لا زالواا

رجع الصدى يضعفني....

يقول لا .....زالوا !!!!!!

----------


## the saint

السلام عليكم كل سنه وانتوا طيبين وزايدين مش خاسيين 
وعيد سعيد عليكم وعاى الأمه الأسلاميه كلها
وعلى فكرة انتم وحشتونى كتييييييرررر جدا

----------


## مظلوووم

كن ذئبا تخشاك الكلاب

----------


## بنت شهريار

القلب الابيض هايساعدك فى الايام السودة اللى احنا عايشينها

----------


## summar

شكلنى بطعم الافراح
لونى بلون التفاح..
وبطعم المنجة وكمنجة
تعزفلى على الجرح..ارتاح...
يمكن!!!!! :2:

----------


## مظلوووم

أّن للغريب 
ان يرى حماه
يومه القريب
 شاطىء الحياه
والمنى قطوف
فى السماء تطوف
انثروا الدفوف
انثروا الدفوف

----------


## خد القمر

> كن ذئبا تخشاك الكلاب


هل يجب ان اكون ذئبا كي امر في الحياة؟؟؟

----------


## خد القمر

وصدق ابو الطيب المتنبي اذ قال:

فما ينفع الاسد الحياء من الطوى=ولا تتقى حتى تكون ضواري

----------


## summar

انتو بتفهمو اللغة العربية دى ازاى


المهم...


لا اله الا انت سبحانك انى كنت من الظالمين

----------


## ندى الايام

موضوعك جميل يا زهره واحب اشارك

 حبى لك من غير امل وقلبى راضى وسعيد
وان طال عليا الاجل انت حبى الوحيد

----------


## مظلوووم

> هل يجب ان اكون ذئبا كي امر في الحياة؟؟؟


لا اقصد بالذئب الخيانه والغدر
فليس كل ما يقابلنا فى الحياه  سىء 
ولكن كيف تتعامل مع الكلاب بدون مخالب وانياب !
ومن الطبيعى  ان تجد  لكل ورده اشواك

----------


## summar

*i can get no....satisfaction*

----------


## الوطواط الفدائى

أحبك حب البطة للبطوط
و الفرخة للكتكوت
و سمعينى سلام مظبوط 
على تربيزة 3 
ههههههههههههههه

----------


## مظلوووم

The sad part is that you come
From a different kind of life
I'm up and leaving now i'm living by the knife
I've lost my faith in human kind and it's time for a rest
Even though i did my best i didn't pass your test

----------


## خد القمر

ومن الحب ما دمر ::@:

----------


## الصيدلى المفترى

فكرة جميلة  وانتظرو مشاركاتى ان شاء الله

----------


## mshmsh73

الحمد لله

----------


## مظلوووم

دنيا غروره وكدابه زى السواقى القلااابه
(من اقوال ابراهيم نصر فى الكاميرا الخفيه  ::  )

----------


## mohamed95

طال الطريق مشينا بكينا مانسينا أغلى حبيب ودوبنا الحنين

----------


## خد القمر

مين يقول اسف لمين

----------


## a_leader

زهرة الحنين

لو كنتى احتليتى القدس

ماكانوش وقفوكى المدة دى كلها

اكرمك الله و اعزك فى الدنيا و الاخرة

----------


## summar

ماتفقتش من زمان مع ناس
ماتفقتش اكون بحالة...مش عادية
وماتسمعتش....لما صمتى ماتسمعش

لما كل الناس تقولك (احنا حاجة ومصدقينها)
تيجى تعمل بالحكاية...
تطلع الدنيا فى مرايتك.....مش نقية..
مش بتلمع نفس لمعتها فى حكاية...(يوم ماقالو خليك معانا)
يوم لقيت كل المعانى فى وش صورة......مش لوشّك

جيت تراجع خط سيرك....يمكن تلقى حد غيرك...
برده عمره ماتفقش

جيت تراجع خط سيرهم....نط ليك مليون طريق...
وكل واحد منهم عايش....ومانكشفش
انه عمره...زيك انت.....مااتفقش!!

..............

----------


## مظلوووم

Only take the time
from the helter skelter
every day you find
everything's in kilter
you don't need a reason
let the day go on and on

----------


## summar

كل مااعصر قلبي بعذر


كل حد ادالى قلبه....
واحتملنى...

واحتمى بي....!!!

----------


## بنت شهريار

مفقود مفقود ياوووووووووووووووووووولدى

----------


## مظلوووم

> مفقود مفقود ياوووووووووووووووووووولدى


انا شفته فى اعلانات المفقودين فى القناه التالته  :: 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
وحشتووووونى والله جدا جدا كلكم  :f:   :f: 
وامضائى النهارده انجليش برضوا وجزء من اغنيه لفريق نايت ويش 
والمقطع دا فعلا من احلى المقاطع اللى سمعتها فى اى اغنيه
No will to wake for this morn
To see another black rose born
Deathbed is slowly covered with snow

اللى بعدووووووووووووا
انووووووووبيس

----------


## قطرات من الندى

سنسمع لك

----------


## بنت شهريار

ابحث عنكى بكل شجون
ياسيدتى كالمجنوووووووووون

على الله يقبضوا عليه ويودوة المرستااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان

----------


## مظلوووم

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
اااااااااااامين يااااااارب
والتوقيع النهارده
العبد فى التفكير
والرب فى التدبير
وربنا قادر وكبير
اللى بعدووووووووووووا
انوووووووبيس

----------


## summar

مش هتفرق كتير..لو مت
طول ماصورتك هتتعان....ودولابك هيتفضي....ومكانك يفضي ومش بعيد حد غيرك يجي فيه بعد ماتموت(ده لو محدش سكنه وانت حى)

----------


## بنت شهريار

لا اله الا انت سبحانك 
انى كنت من الظالمين

----------


## مظلوووم

لولا اختلاف الرأي يا محـــــترم

لولا الزلطتين ما لوقود انضرم

و لولا فرعين ليف سوا مخاليف

كان بيننا حبل الود كيف اتبرم ؟

عجبي !!!!

اللى بعدوووووووووووا
انوووووووووبيس

----------


## ولاء نور الدين

واحدة سألت زوجها بالليل.. شايف الليل حلو إزاي يا حسين .. تعرف إيه عن الليل؟ 

قال السيد حسين لما حب يعرف الليل لمراته .. الليل سكون والسكون راحة والراحة أهم حاجة للإنسان والإنسان اسمه كده عشان بينسي والنسيان نعمة للبني آدم الضعيف والضعف عكسه القوة والقوة عزيمة والعزيمة مختلفة من بني آدم للتاني يعني ناس بتعزم بسيجارة وناس بتعزم بسندويتش جبنه والجبنه من النواشف وجاية من حليب المعيز والمعيز تربيها الستات والستات ناقصات عقل ودين ويحبوا دايما السوق والمكياج والمكياج نعمة للرجالة يرحمهم من المناظر اللي لا تسر عدو ولا حبيب والحبيب بني آدم حلو من أهلي وأهلي أحلي نادي في الدنيا وكسب الزمالك ستة صفر والصفر درجة التجمد للمياه والمية سر الحياة والحياة بدونك سراب والسراب عكس الحقيقة والحقيقة المرة اني عايز أنام دلوقتي غوري من وشي! .. هههههههههه ..

----------


## قطرات من الندى

السياسه:حاليا مهنه من لا مهنه له
فلسطين:الخنجر المزروع ف قلب كل عربى (حر)
مصر:البنت اسمرا الجميله اللى عمرها 7000 سنه
اللى شافت كتتير و لسه هتشوف و صابره لما ولادها ياخدو حقها ف يوم من الايام
تغتنى الحزب الوطنى:اقذر لعبه بتتلعب على الشعب 
ضحك ع الدقون
سلامات يا حزب

----------


## الوطواط الفدائى

> مش هتفرق كتير..لو مت
> طول ماصورتك هتتعان....ودولابك هيتفضي....ومكانك يفضي ومش بعيد حد غيرك يجي فيه بعد ماتموت(ده لو محدش سكنه وانت حى)







> السياسه:حاليا مهنه من لا مهنه له
> فلسطين:الخنجر المزروع ف قلب كل عربى (حر)
> مصر:البنت اسمرا الجميله اللى عمرها 7000 سنه
> اللى شافت كتتير و لسه هتشوف و صابره لما ولادها ياخدو حقها ف يوم من الايام
> تغتنى الحزب الوطنى:اقذر لعبه بتتلعب على الشعب 
> ضحك ع الدقون
> سلامات يا حزب


*الله يفتح عليكى*

*==================================================  ===========*
*رحم الله امرأ عرف قدر نفسه*

----------


## قطرات من الندى

سيجيء يوم حافل بجهادنا


الخيل تصهل والصوارم تلمع 


قـد طال ليـل الكفـر لكنـي أرى


من خلفه شمس العقيدة تسطع

----------


## مظلوووم

يا ابن ادم عندك ما يكفيك وتريد ما يطغيك

----------


## summar

هما ليه دايما الجدعان بيموتو....وبيختفو من حياتنا بدرى

----------


## emerald

كم احبك يا ربي

----------


## a_leader

سبحانك اللهم و بحمدك
اشهد الا اله الا انت
استغفرك و اتوب اليك

----------


## مظلوووم

اللهم اغفر لنا ذنوبنا
وكفر عنا سيئاتنا
وضاعف حسناتنا
وتوفنا مع الابرار

----------


## بنت شهريار

سبحانك يا الله
اللهم انك حييى ستار تحب الستر فاسترنا فى الدنيا والاخرة

----------


## مظلوووم

I remember the time
 the time that we had
I remember the things
 that use to make you mad
And I wish I could turn back the time
And I wish I wouldn't cry every night
I remember the time

----------


## summar

here iam ........


this is  me

----------


## mohamed95

أف ثم أف ثم أف

----------


## بنت شهريار

على راى محمد
اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااف

----------


## summar

ههههههههههههه الغشاشين اهمه

----------


## mohamed95

> على راى محمد
> اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااف


ههههههههههههههههههههههه
صباح شريف بنت شهريار أنت فين؟؟

----------


## mohamed95

> ههههههههههههه الغشاشين اهمه


ربنا لا يوريكي وجع السنان يايسرا

----------


## بنت شهريار

> ههههههههههههههههههههههه
> صباح شريف بنت شهريار أنت فين؟؟


انا هناااااااااااااا يامحمد بيه
باف اف اهو
ههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## قطرات من الندى

قـَبلت ثـُغرك فأبسم - إن التبسم مذهبي

----------


## قطرات من الندى

عندما يأتي الليل ويجتاحني الحزن ....!!
تختنق أنفاسي بين جدرانه الصامتة...!
تسترخي الاوجاع على ضفاف روحي الحزينة...! 
أتكيء على سياج همي وأتنهد الأهات ..!!
تهتززفرات الوجع بين نفسي ونياط قلبي الموجوع ...!
أستديروجهي لجدار الفرح الغائب ...!
أتوسل عودته ليلتمس أحزاني الحُبلى بأشلائي! 
ويحضن عناء نفسي المتعبة ....!!
فلا صدى صوتي يصل إليه ولا حتى أنين بكائي....!!
وتبقى توسلاتي تلتف حولي ...!!

أنام بأحضان أرصفة الأسى ...!
تقتاتني وحشة الغربة تباغت دموعي....!!
فتكبر مساحات الحزن في نفسي ...!!
أجأش بالبكاء أبحث عن ظلي ..عن نفسي الهاربة ..!
عن ليل لا ينام بعينه الا الفرح .....!!
فما حيلة الموجوع يا ترانيم...!!؟
الا أن يقبع خلف نوافذ الألم ينتظر عودة الأمل ...!!

----------


## قطرات من الندى

أن عشقنا لدرر الكلام وروائع البيان ليس شرطاً فيه أن نعشق ذات الإنسان

----------


## نسمة فواحة

أحذر عدوك مرة وصديقك ألف مرة فان انقلب الصديق فهو أعلم بالمضرة 0

----------


## مظلوووم

كن على حذر من الكريم إذا أهنته ومن اللئيم إذا أكرمته ومن العاقل إذا أحرجته ومن الأحمق إذا 
رحمته.

----------


## a_leader

موضوع التحكيم ده طلع متعب اوى اوى اوى اوى اوى !!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## summar

اطلع برّّة...........!!

----------


## الأنسه بكلويز

لما التذير و الساقع رائج
فما التبذير الا نتاجه حوائج

دي جمله طلعت مني بالصدفه امبارح في البيت عندنا بيبسي في التلاجه و عايزين يجيبوا من بره
هههههه
تقلش فصاحه يا اخي

----------


## a_leader

* كل عام و انتم بخير ,, *

----------


## مظلوووم

وانت والصحه والسلامه يا ليدر  ::   :: 
وتقوقيعى برضوا هايكون
كل عام وانتم جميعا بخير

----------


## تعلب مصر

السلام عليكم جميعا
واشكركم جميعا على جهدكم الرائع

----------


## summar

شيل ده من ده.........حتى لو مرتحش ده عن ده...!!

----------


## a_leader

> وانت والصحه والسلامه يا ليدر  
> وتقوقيعى برضوا هايكون
> كل عام وانتم جميعا بخير


و انت بخير يا مظلوووم و يارب السنة الجاية نكون فى الحج
ان شاء الله ,,

----------


## ندى الايام

اللهم استرنا فوق الارض وتحت الارض ويوم العرض عليك يا رب العالمين

----------


## قطرات من الندى

ستظل الباقيه

----------


## summar

Who says the river can't leave its waters 
?Who says you walk in a line
?Who says the city change its borders
Who says you're mine?

----------


## بنت شهريار

عيد سعيد وعام جديد
اعادة الله على الجميع بالخير واليمن والبركات
كل عام وانتم بخير

----------


## قطرات من الندى

حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل 
اللهي توجهت اليك في ضيقتي فأنه لايعلم الغيوب الا انت

----------


## mohamed95

كل عام وأنتم بخير
عيد أضحى مبارك

----------


## summar

ضحو بصدام.....هتضحو بمين تانى

----------


## قطرات من الندى

العجل طبعا

----------


## مظلوووم

حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل

----------


## ولاء نور الدين

هناك في اعمق الاعماق روح اعتقها الله من كل القيود،، لا سلطان لاحد عليها ...

----------


## محمود موسى

طالما قررت يوما أن تسافر 
عن بلاد العُرْب لا تنسى
بلحظة أن تراها .. دانية
أن تردد
من دعاء العائدين من السفر
حين تدنو 
من بلاد العُرْب عَوْدا 
السلام عليكمو
دار قومٍ نائمين
أنتم بالسبق كنتم
وبكم فى يوم عودتنا
سنغدو لاحقين
نشهد الله الكريمَ تبرؤاً
فاقبَل إلهى
يوم ينشق الثرى فى الحشر عنا
مبعثون

محمود موسى

----------


## a_leader

زماااااااااااااان كانت مقاومة الاحتلال وطنية

دلوقتى بئه دعم الاحتلال وطنية

زماااااااااااااان كانت مقاومة الاحتلال فدائية و شهادة فى سبيل الله

دلوقتى بئت ارهاب

زماااااااااااااان كان الاحتلال يجى و نحاربوه

و دلوقتى احنا اللى بنجيبوه

اللهم لا تسلط علينا بذنوبنا من لا يخافك ولا يرحمنا

----------


## summar

ياللى انت بيتك قش مفروش بريش
تقوى عليك الريح..تصبح مافيش
عجبي عليك..حواليك مخالب كبار..
ومالكش غير منقار..
وقادر تعيش
.........

----------


## قطرات من الندى

زمااااااااااااااااااان 
كانو بيضحو بعجل بمعزة بخروف 
دلوقتي ...................

----------


## الوطواط الفدائى

حسبنا الله و نعم الوكيل

----------


## بنت شهريار

لا اله الا انت سبحانك..انى كنت من الظالمين..

----------


## الوطواط الفدائى

لك يوم يا ظالم

----------


## مظلوووم

May it be shadows call
Will fly away
May it be your journey on
To light the day
When the night is overcome
You may rise to find the sun

----------


## ولاء نور الدين

لا الـــه الا اللـــه .. من روحـــــي ووجدانــــي
لا الــه الا اللـــه .. من يقينـــــــي وايمــــانــي
لا اله الا اللــــه .. ينــــبض بها قلبـــي وينطلـــق بها لســــاني

يـــا رجاء التـــائبين .. يا أمــــل المســــــتغـفــرين 
يا أمـــان الخائفـــين .. يا مجيب دعاء المضطرين 
أنجز لنـــا .. انجز لنـــا .. ما عودتنا من النـــصر المـــبين

----------


## summar

مش حاجة منطقية انك تاخد موقف من لاشئ
فكر قبل ماتاخد موقف فى اى حاجة...
ياترى ده شئ؟؟ولا لاشئ؟؟

----------


## zizoYAzizo

::hop:: نايم

----------


## wify

ده بيت شعر لفاروق جويده بحبه جدا
عصفورنا الحزين مات من السهر ضاق بالاشواق بعدك فانتحر

----------


## بحر الشوق

............ ان لم يكن عندك شوق الى فتعالى الى بحر شوقى يفيض عليكى قلبى من حبه  ................
بحر الشوق

----------


## النورس الاسمر

[grade="FF1493 FF1493 FF1493 FF1493"]ياباب يا مقفول أمتى الدخول
صبرت ياما واللي يصبر ينول
دقيت سنين والرد والرد يرجع لي مين؟
لو كنت اعرف مين كنت أقول[/grade]

----------


## مظلوووم

إذا رأيت نيوب الليث بارزة فلا تظنن أن الليث يبتسم

----------


## a_leader

حسبى الله لا اله الا هو عليه توكلت و هو رب العرش العظيم

----------


## ميمو المصرى

لا اله الا انت سبحانك..انى كنت من الظالمين..

----------


## runaway_heart

علمتني الحياه ان ابتسم وان اغرورقت عيناني بالدموع

----------


## mohamed95

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم

----------


## ماما زوزو

************



******************

----------


## bedo_ic

لا حيله فى الرزق ولا شفاعة فى الموت

----------


## waelemam

تحيه كبيييره جدا لاجمد منتدى فى الدنيا بس

----------


## مظلوووم

ربنا هب لنا من لدنك رحمه وهيىء لنا من امرنا رشدا فانك انت الوهاب

----------


## a_leader

لا إله الا انت سبحانك إنى كنت من الظالمين

----------


## ابن البلد

عش ما شئت فإنك ميت، وأحبب من شئت فإنك مفارقه، واعمل ما شئت فانك مجازى به

----------


## بترولي2

إني وإن كنت الاخير  زمانه   // لآتٍ بما لم تأتي به الاوائل

----------


## nariman

*عارف أنا نفسى فى ايه*
*أنا نفسى فى بيت بيطل عليك*
*تبقى انت الشارع والناس ..تبقى انت الصاحب والجار...تبقى الشمسايه اللى بتطلع مع كل نهار*

*زى البنات من صغرى برسم بيت معاك*
*قلبى يادوب ورقه نبات.. بتهزنى كل الحاجات المحتاجين حضنك ساعات*
*وساعات كتير بهرب بعيد معاك وأغرق فى ليل الذكريات*

*(أغنيه عارف..ذكرى)*

----------


## عزة نفس

*الضربات القوية تهشم الزجاج ولكنها تثقل الحديد*

----------


## tota_9

*اوعى تضعف ........... خليك اقوى من الايام ................*

----------


## سوما

*الا بذكر الله تطمئن القلوب..
 لا اله الا الله..................................محمد رسول الله*

----------


## زهــــراء

أعطني حريتي وأطلق يديا ,,
إنني أعطيتُ مااستبقيتُ شيئا..
آه من قيدك أدمى معصمي ,لم أبقه وما أبقى عليا ...
ماإحتفاظي بعهود لم تصنها ,,
وإلامَ الأسرِ والدنيا لديا...
ربما تجمعنا أقدارنا ذات يوم بعدما عزّ اللقاء...
فإذا أنكر خلٌ خله وتلاقينا لقاء الغرباء,,ومضى كل الى غايته...
لاتقل شئنا فإن الحظ شاء ...


مقتطفة من,الأطلال ...لإبراهيم ناجي ...

----------


## مظلوووم

لك يا مصر السلامه
وسلاما يا بلادى
ان رما الدهر سهامه
التقيها فى فؤادى
واسلمى فى كل حين

----------


## بنت شهريار

نقطة ومن اول السطر ...

----------


## zezonoh99

اللهم انت ربى لا اله الا انت عليك توكلت وانت رب العرش العظيم

----------


## a_leader

قدر الله و ما شاء فعل

----------


## زهــــراء

واثقُ الخطوةِ يمشي ملكاً...

----------


## مظلوووم

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

{الَّذِينَ يَحْمِلُونَ الْعَرْشَ وَمَنْ حَوْلَهُ يُسَبِّحُونَ بِحَمْدِ رَبِّهِمْ وَيُؤْمِنُونَ بِهِ وَيَسْتَغْفِرُونَ لِلَّذِينَ آمَنُوا رَبَّنَا وَسِعْتَ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ رَّحْمَةً وَعِلْمًا فَاغْفِرْ لِلَّذِينَ تَابُوا وَاتَّبَعُوا سَبِيلَكَ وَقِهِمْ عَذَابَ الْجَحِيمِ} 

صدق الله العظيم

(7) سورة غافر

----------


## nariman

*مبحبش حد يشوف أى دموع فى عينيا.. علشان لا أصعب عليه ولايزعل عليا*
*وأضحك وكأن الضحكه بجد*
*مش محتاجه طبطبه من حد*
*مانا لو بنكسر من جوايا.. مش عايزه فى نظر الناس اتهد*


*أنغام.. مبحبش*

----------


## احلى ملاك

*روي عن رسول الله (صلى الله عليه واله وسلم) مضمون الحديث انه قال: من قرأ الدعاء في أي وقت فكأنه حج 360 حجة وختم 360 ختمه وأعتق   360 عبدا وتصدق ب 360 دينار وفرج عن 360 مغموما وبمجرد أن قال رسول الله (صلى الله عليه واله وسلم) الحديث نزل  جبرائيل (عليه السلام) وقال: يا رسول الله أي عبد من عبيد الله سبحانه وتعالى أو أي أحد من أمتك يا محمد قرأ الدعاء ولو مرة واحدة في العمر بحرمتي و جلالي ضمنت له سبعة أشياء : 
رفعت عنه الفقر - أمنته من سؤال منكر و نكير -أمررته على الصراط - حفظته من موت الفجأة - حرمت عليه دخول النار - حفظته من ضغطة القبر - حفظته من غضب السلطان الجائر والظالم 
                    الدعاء
لا اله إلا الله الجليل الجبار لا اله إلا الله الواحد القهار 
لا اله إلا الله الكريم الستار لا اله إلا الله الكبير المتعال, لا اله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له إلها واحدا ربا وشاهدا أحدا وصمدا ونحن له مسلمون, لا اله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له إلها واحدا ربا وشاهدا أحدا وصمدا ونحن له عابدون لا اله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له إلها واحدا ربا وشاهدا أحدا وصمدا ونحن له قانتون, لا اله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له إلها واحدا ربا وشاهدا أحدا وصمدا ونحن له صابرون, لا اله إلا الله محمد رسول الله , اللهم إليك فوضت أمري وعليك توكلت يا أرحم الراحمين ..

*

----------


## مظلوووم

اذا كنت مزارعا فالحصد نتاج حقلك وسيبارك لك الرب فيه . فما من شئ هيأه المرء لنفسه قد وقع .وانما يقع ما أمر به الرب . فعش اذن فى بيت الأمان والطمانينه ، قانعا بحاضرك ، واثقا بمستقبلك ، فياتى الناس اليك من كل فج عميق برزق لك من حيث لا تدرى ولا تحتسب.

من اقوال الحكيم ( بتاح -حتب )

----------


## زهــــراء

قلبي كَمنفضةِ الرمادِ ...أنا
إن تنبشي فيه ...تحترقي...
شِعري أنا قلبي...ويظلمني
مَنْ لايرى قلبي على الورق ِ...

نِزار قباني...

----------


## بنت شهريار

حين بكت .. سقطت اوراقها

وحين سقطت اوراقها .. ماتت
 :f2:   :f2:

----------


## الشاعر نور

الذين يعتقدون بأن المال هو كل شيء ، يعملون من أجله أي شيء .. 

لا يستطيع إنسان مهما بلغت ثروته أن يشتري شبابه الذي مضى .. 


الصمت هيبة ....من غير قوة !!

ليس الفخـر في أن تقهر قـوياً ، بل الفخر في أن تنصـف ضـعيـفاً ..

أن تمنعه من السقـوط أفـضـل من مساعـدته بـعـد الـسقـوط ..

الذين ولدوا في العواصف ، لا يخافون هبوب الرياح ..

----------


## nariman

*فص زمرد ... فص ياقوت*

*جرح يعلم ... جرح يفوت*

*سحر الدنيا... سر الدنيا*

*ناس فى شوارع... ناس فى بيوت*

----------


## مظلوووم

كن سمح الوجه وضاح الجبين مشرق الطلعة ما دمت حيا، ولا تحزن على ما فات ، والمرء يذكر بأعماله بعد موته .
من اقوال الحكيم (كا جم نى )  لجلالة الملك (اسيسى)

----------


## a_leader

تسعى الذئاب لصيدها وسط الظلام المنتشر
اما الاسود فلا تخاف الموت او تخشى الخطر

----------


## bedo_ic

علمت ان رزقى لن يأخذة غيرى ..... فاطمئن قلبى

----------


## زهره

من قدم السبت يلاقي الاحد قدامه 
ومن خدم الناس صارت الناس خدامه

----------


## بنت شهريار

قمة التحدي أن تعشق من ليس لك 

وقمة الحزن أن تبتسم وفي عينك ألف دمعة 

وقمة الألم أن تسكت وفي قلبك جرح يتكلم 

وقمة الاستغراب أن تنجرح ممن تحب 

وقمة الحب أن تحب من جرحك 
 :f2:

----------


## ناصرالصديق

الابتسامة فى وجه اخيك صدقة

----------


## loly_h

*الصديق المزيف كالظل ... يمشي ورائي عندما أكون في الشمس ... ويختفي عندما أكون في الظلام*

----------


## بنت شهريار

الصديق الحقيقى

يختفي طول الوقت 
 و يظهر فقط عندما تكون في حاجة إليه 




دا ان كان حقيقى !!
 :f2:

----------


## nariman

*الزمن بطئ جدا لمن ينتظر*
*سريع جدا لمن يخشى*
*طويل جدا لمن يتألم*
*قصير جدا لمن يحتفل*
*لكنه الأبديه لمن يحب* 

*وليم شكسبير*
 :f2:

----------


## بنت شهريار

*لا تترد في أن تتأسف لمن أخطأت في حقه

و انظر لعينه و أنت تنطق كلمات الاعتذار

ليقرأها بعينه و هو يسمعها بأذنه
*

----------


## bedo_ic

القطار فى انتظار الركاب الجدد
ومازلنا نستقبل ونستقبل ونودع
بيروووووووووووووووو تحياتى
بيدوووووووووووووووووو

----------


## عطر الياسمين

*لا تيأس من رحمة الله فداااااااااااااااااااائماً فى قضائه رحمه ولن ينساك ابداً*

----------


## بنت شهريار

قطر وماشى مع الايام
واحنا فيه طالعين نازلين
رايحين جايين
مستقبلين ومودعين
بس الاهم انى فيه دائما وابدا ان شاء الله من الموجودين
تحياتى بيدووووووووو

 :f2:

----------


## مظلوووم

روى أبو هريرة أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: 

(مصر أطيب الأرضين ترابا، وعجمها أكرم العجم أنسابا )

صدق رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم

----------


## سوما

:f:  رضيت بالله ربا وبالأسلام دينا وبسيدنا محمد عبده ورسوله.. :f:

----------


## العسل المر

ممكن اشارك بصورة - وكلمتين - عموما هما توقيعى وصورة التوقيع 


موضوع جميل - الى الامام

----------


## عزة نفس

ما اصعب ان تضيق بك الأرض بما رحبت

وما اصعب ان تكون بداخلك انهار دموع

حبيسه لا تستطع ان تزرف دمعة واحده

وما اصعب الغربة والفراق اللذان

لو كانا رجلا  لقتلته

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*من الصعب ان تعزف على أوتار القلوب وانت لا تجيد العزف

من هنا بدئت مملكتى....

مملكه الحب*

----------


## ناصرالصديق

علمت ان رزقى لن يأخذه غيرى فاطمئن قلبى

----------


## بنت شهريار

يسخر من الجروح ..كل من لا يعرف الألم
 :f2:

----------


## a_leader

* و قل ربي اغفر و ارحم و انت خير الراحمين*

----------


## nariman

*عجبتنى كلمه من كلام الورق*
*النور شرق من بين حروفها وبرق*
*حبيت أشيلها فى قلبى قالت حرام*
*ده انا كل قلب دخلت فيه اتحرق*

*وعجبى*

*صلاح جاهين*
 :f2:

----------


## بنت شهريار

*


قد تنمو الصداقة لتصبح حبا 

ولكن لايمكن ان يتراجع الحب ليصبح صداقة

*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> *عجبتنى كلمه من كلام الورق*
> *النور شرق من بين حروفها وبرق*
> *حبيت أشيلها فى قلبى قالت حرام*
> *ده انا كل قلب دخلت فيه اتحرق*
> 
> *وعجبى*
> 
> *صلاح جاهين*


الله عليكى وعلى اختيارك من بين افضل رباعيه من الربعيات


و الكون ده كيف موجود من غير حدود

و فيه عقارب ليه و تعابين ودود ؟؟

عالم مجرب فات و قال سلامات

ده ياما فيه سؤالات من غير ردود

عجبي !!!

 :f2:  :f2:  :f2: 


أنا شاب لكن عمري ألف عام

وحيد لكن بين ضلوعي زحام

خايف و لكن خوفي مني أنا

أخرس و لكن قلبي مليان كلام

عجبي !!!!


 :f2:  :f2:  :f2:  :f2: 

صلاح جاهين

----------


## بنت شهريار

*

لا اله الا الله
ولا حول ولا قوة الا بالله
*

----------


## العسل المر

Most general statements are false, including this one
أكثر العبارات العامة .. خاطئة ... حتى هذه العبارة ...!!

----------


## عماد سالم

دع الملك للمالك

----------


## nariman

*أنا الذى عمرى اشتياق فى اشتياق*
*وقطر داخل فى محطه الفراق*
*قصدت نبع السم وشربت منه*
*من كتر شوقى وعشمى فى الترياق*

*وعجبى*

*صلاح جاهين*
 :f2:

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> *أنا الذى عمرى اشتياق فى اشتياق*
> *وقطر داخل فى محطه الفراق*
> *قصدت نبع السم وشربت منه*
> *من كتر شوقى وعشمى فى الترياق*
> 
> *وعجبى*
> 
> *صلاح جاهين*



وأنا اهديكى هذه ياناريمان

 :Banned2:  :Banned2: 


عربي انا


عربيٌّ أنا أ ر ثـيـنـي.. شقّي لي قبراًً .. و ا خـفـيـني 

ملّت من جبني .. أ و ر د تـى... غصّت بالخوف شرايـيـني

ما عدت كما أمسى أسداً.. بل فأر مكسور العينِ 

أسلمت قيا د ى كخروفٍ... أفزعه نصل السكينِ

ورضيت بأن أبقى صفراً.. أو تحت الصفرِ بعشرينِ 

ألعالم من حـو لى حرٌّ.... من أقصى بيرو إلى الصينِ 

شارون يدنس معتقد ى... ويمرّغُ فـي الوحل جـبـيـني 

وأميركا تدعمه جهراً... وتمدُّ النار ببنزينِ 

وأرانا مثلُ نعاماتٍ ... دفنت أعينها في الطّينِ 

وشهيدٌ يتلوهُ شهيدٌ ... من يافا لأطراف جنينِ
وبيوتٌ تهدمُ في  صلفٍ ... والصّمت المطبقُ يكو يني

يا عرب الخسّةِ د لونى... لزعيمٍ يأخذ بيميني

فيحرّر مسجدنا الأقصى.... ويعيد الفرحة لسنيني



لشاعر الجميل أحمد مطر

----------


## بنت شهريار

*

الدنيا كالماء المالح كلما إزددت منه شرباً إزددت عطشاَ .*
 :f2:

----------


## عزة نفس

لن اجد بداخلي 

سوى طيف واحد هو

طيف الألم والحزن 

والحمد لله الذي لايحمد

على مكروه سواه

----------


## بنت شهريار

فكراً كثيراً ..
و استنتج طويلاً ..
و تحدث قليلاً ..
و لا تهمل كل ما تسمعه ..
فمن المؤكد أنك ستحتاجه في المستقبل ..!!
 :f2:

----------


## عزة نفس

ماتت احلى فرحه
 ف ::h::  قلبي وعيوني

واحتلت مكانها الدموع

 ::sorry::   :No:

----------


## nariman

*تسلم ياغصن الخوخ ياعود الحطب*
*بييجى الربيع تطلع زهورك عجب*
*وانا ليه بيمضى ربيع وييجى ربيع*
*ولسه برضه قلبى حته خشب*

*عجبى*

*صلاح جاهين*
 :f:

----------


## بنت شهريار

انفعال

عصبية

قرار

يليه الندم
 :f2:

----------


## سوما

*..ربنا لك الحمد كما ينبغى لجلال وجهك وعظيم سلطانك..*

----------


## nariman

*أحلام الصبا.. براءه وقلوب طيبه*
 :f2:

----------


## ناصرالصديق

مالك يا قلبى   قول كلمتك   مافيش حد حيسكتك

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

[frame="1 80"]انهرده بعيش حياتى هى هى ومن جديد

أصل قلبى ديما مؤمن علشان كده فرحان وسعيد[/frame]

----------


## بنت شهريار

ولرب نازلة يضيق بها الفتى ذرعا

 :f2: 

وعند الله منها المخرج

 :f2: 

ضاقت فلما استحكمت حلقاتها فرجت

 :f2: 

وكنت أظنها... لا تفرج

 :f2:

----------


## سوما

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله العلى العظيم..

----------


## nariman

*اذا كان الحب حلما فلابد أن نرضى بالواقع* 
 :f2:

----------


## a_leader

عفوك و رضاك يارب

----------


## عزة نفس

*رب اخ لم تلده امك

*

----------


## جاسرة مصرية

_أشهد ان لا اله الا الله وان محمد رسول الله_

----------


## مظلوووم

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

 لا إله إلا الله الملك الحق المبين،
 لا إله إلا الله العدل اليقين،
 لا إله إلا الله ربنا ورب آبائنا الأولين،
 سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين،
 لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له،
 له الملك وله الحمد يُحيي ويُميت وهو حي لا يموت،
 بيده الخيروإليه المصير،
 وهو على كل شيء قدير.
 لا إله إلا الله إقراراً بربوبيته،
 سبحان الله خضوعاً لعظمته،
 اللهمَّ يا نور السماوات والأرض،
 يا عماد السماوات الأرض،
 يا جبار السماوات والأرض،
 يا ديان السماوات والأرض،
 يا وارث السماوات والأرض،
 يا مالك السماوات والأرض،
 يا عظيم السماوات والأرض،
 يا عالم السماوات والأرض،
 يا قيوم السماوات والأرض،
 يا رحمن الدنيا ورحيم الآخرة.
 اللهمَّ إني أسألك، أن لك الحمد،
 لا إله إلا أنت الحنان المنان،
 بديع السماوات والأرض،
 ذو الجلال والإكرام،
 برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين.
 بسم الله أصبحنا وأمسينا،
 أشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وأن محمد رسول الله،
 وأن الجنة حق، والنار حق،
 وأن الساعة آتية لا ريب فيها،
 وأن الله يبعث من في القبور.
 الحمد لله الذي لا يُرجى إلا فضله،
 ولا رازق غيره.
 الله أكبر، ليس كمثله شيء في الأرض ولا في السماء
 وهو السميع البصير.
 اللهمَّ إني أسألك في صلاتي ودعائي بركة تُطهر بها قلبي،
 وتكشف بها كربي،
 وتغفر بها ذنبي،
 وتُصلح بها أمري،
 وتُغني بها فقري،
 وتُذهب بها شري،
 وتكشف بها همي وغمي،
 وتشفي بها سقمي،
 وتقضي بها ديني،
 وتجلو بها حزني،
 وتجمع بها شملي،
 وتُبيّض بها وجهي.
 يا أرحم الراحمين.
 اللهمَّ إليك مددتُ يدي،
 وفيما عندك عظمت رغبتي،
 فأقبل توبتي ، وأرحم ضعف قوتي ، وأغفر خطيئتي ، وأقبل معذرتي،
 وأجعل لي من كل خير نصيباً،
 وإلى كل خير سبيلاً برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين.
 اللهمَّ لا هاديَ لمن أضللت،
 ولا معطيَ لما منعت،
 ولا مانع لما أعطيت،
 ولا باسط لما قبضت،
 ولا مقدم لما أخرت،
 ولا مؤخر لما قدمت.
 اللهمَّ أنت الحليم فلا تعجل،
 وأنت الجواد فلا تبخل،
 وأنت العزيز فلا تذل،
 وأنت المنيع فلا تُرام،
 وأنت المجير فلا تُضام ،
 وأنت على كل شيء قدير.
 اللهمَّ لا تحرم سعة رحمتك،
 وسبوغ نعمتك ، وشمول عافيتك ، وجزيل عطائك ،
 ولا تمنع عني مواهبك لسوء ما عندي،
 ولا تُجازني بقبيح عملي،
 ولا تصرف وجهك الكريم عني برحمتك
 يا أرحم الراحمين.
 اللهمَّ لا تحرمني وأنا أدعوك...
 ولا تخيبني وأنا أرجوك.
 اللهمَّ إني أسألك يا فارج الهم،
 ويا كاشف الغم،
 يا مجيب دعوة المضطرين،
 يا رحمن الدنيا،
 يا رحيم الآخرة،
 أرحمني برحمتك.اللهمَّ لكَ أسلمتُ،
 وبكَ آمنتُ ، وعليكَ توكلتُ،
 وبكَ خاصمتُ ، وإليكَ حاكمتُ،
 فاغفر لي ما قدمتُ وما أخرتُ،
 وما أسررتُ وما أعلنتُ،
 وأنتَ المقدم وأنتَ المؤخر.
 لا إله إلا أنت الأول والأخر والظاهر والباطن،
 عليكَ توكلتُ،
 وأنتَ رب العرش العظيم.
 اللهمَّ آتِ نفسي تقواها،
 وزكها يا خير من زكاها،
 أنت وليها ومولاها يا رب العالمين.
 اللهمَّ إني أسألك مسألة البائس الفقير
 وأدعوك دعاء المفتقر الذليل،
 لا تجعلني بدعائك ربي شقياً،
 وكن بي رؤفاً رحيماً يا خير المئولين،
 يا أكرم المعطين، يا رب العالمين.
 اللهمَّ رب جبريل وميكائيل واسرافيل وعزرائيل،
 اعصمني من فتن الدنيا ووفقني لما تُحب وترضى،
 وثبتني بالقول الثابت في الحياة الدنيا وفي الآخرة
 ولا تضلني بعد أن هديتني وكن لي عوناً ومعيناً،
 وحافظاً و ناصراً.
 آمين يا رب العالمين.
 اللهمَّ أستر عورتي وأقبل عثرتي،
 وأحفظني من بين يديَّ ومن خلفي،
 وعن يميني وعن شمالي،
 ومن فوقي ومن تحتي،
 ولا تجعلني من الغافلين.
 اللهمَّ إني أسألكَ الصبر عند القضاء،
 ومنازل الشهداء،
 وعيش السعداء،
 والنصر على الأعداء،
 ومرافقة الأنبياء،
 يا رب العالمين.
 آمين يا أرحم الراحمين.

----------


## حنين مصر

اذا دعتك قدرتك على ظلم الناس فتذكر قدره الله عليك

----------


## nariman

*كل يوم تبدأ حياه حلوه توصلنا السحاب*
*نلمس أمل نلقاه سراب*
 :f2:

----------


## بنت شهريار

المرء لا يسلم من الهوى

----------


## zezonoh99

اللهم انت ربى وانا عبدك وانا على عهدك ووعدك ما استطعت اعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ابوء لك بنعمتك على وابوء بذنبى فأغفر لى انه لا يغفر الذنوب الا انت

----------


## نورسين

اللهم اعنا على طاعتك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## nariman

*ياميت ندامه عالقلوب الخلا*
*لا محبه فيها ولا كراهه ولا*
*حتى يا قلبى الحزن معادش فيك*
*معلش..لك يوم برضه راح تتملا*

*وعجبى*

*صلاح جاهين*
 :f2:

----------


## bedo_ic

لا اله الا انت سبحانك انى كنت من الظالمين

----------


## عزة نفس

*اللهم ياجامع الناس ليوم لاريب فيه

اجمع بيني وبين ضالتي كما جمعت بين

ادم وحوا وبين موسى وامه وبين يعقوب وولديه*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

اذا لما تستطيع انا تحافظ على ذكرياتك القديمه
 فاحاول ان تصنع ذكريات جديده من اجل البقاء

----------


## بنت شهريار

:f2:

----------


## عيون جريئه

الحب فى صمت شىء جميل ولكنه انتحار بطىء

----------


## بنت شهريار

:f2:

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

When I cry,I See U in mY tears,BUt I clean up mY Tears,s0 n0 one can see U

----------


## the_chemist

حكمة أعجبتنى

لا تنتظر حتى تعمل الأفضل .... و لكن عليك أن تعمل ما تستطيع حتى تستطيع عمل الأفضل

----------


## سوما

* ربنا ولك الحمد .. حمدا كثيرا طيبا مباركا فيه *
 :f2:

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

شجانى حبها حتى  بكيت

وفى قلبى لها شوقاّ بنيت

فقالت هل سعيت لكى ترانى...؟

قلت انا لغير ما سعيت

لانك ياجنه الفردوس أغلى ما تمنيت

----------


## مظلوووم

قل لو كان حب مصر ذنباَ
فليشهد العالم انى مذنبُ

----------


## nariman

*أحيانا أكثر مانخشى فعله هو بالضبط ماعلينا فعله كى نتحرر من التفكير فيه*
 :f2:

----------


## عطر الياسمين

*السلام عليكم
الحقيقة موضوووووووووووووعك جميل جداً يازهرة الحنين ... وأحب ان اسجل كلمتى بمناجاة لله تعالى 
لعل الله يرضى عنا ويغفر لنا فهو نعم المولى ونعم النصير
أيا من ليس لي منه مُجير            بعفوك من عذابك أستجيرُ

أنا العبد المُقرّ بكلّ ذنب            وأنت السيّد المولى الغفورُ

فإن عذّبتني فبسوء فعلي            وإن تغفر فأنت به جديرُ

أفرّ إليك منك وأين إلاّ            إليك يفرّ منك المستجيرُ
http://img90.imageshack.us/img90/670...25983c3aq9.gif*

----------


## زهره

واثق الخطوه يمشي ملكا..........

----------


## سوما

يا رحمن يا رحيم أرحمنا برحمتك الواسعة........ :f:

----------


## فراس الغامدي

*مسااااااااااااااء النوووووووووور والسرووووووووووور مسااااااااااااء الورد الزوهوووووووووووور

شكرا على المووووضوع الجميل والمفيد في نفس الوقت وااااااحب ابدااااء معااااااااااكم بي

                                 موووووووووووووووووووووعظة 



( كل ابن أنثى وإن طالت سلامته يوماً على آلة حدباء محمول)*


*وتقبلوووووووو تحيااااااااتي*

----------


## بنت شهريار



----------


## kethara

*[frame="12 70"]


       .. لاَ تتخيل .. 
لا تتخيل كل الناس ملائكة فتنهار أحلامك ،، ولا تجعل ثقتك بهم عمياء ،، 
لأنك ستبكي يوما على سذاجتك ،، ولتكن فيك طبيعة الماء الذي يحطم الصخرة 
بينما ينساب قطرة ،،قطرة... 



                               مع تحيتـــــــــــــــــــى[/frame]*

----------


## بنت شهريار

*ستبدى لك الأيام ما كنت جاهلاً*

----------


## the_chemist

> *[frame="12 70"]
> 
> 
>        .. لاَ تتخيل .. 
> لا تتخيل كل الناس ملائكة فتنهار أحلامك ،، ولا تجعل ثقتك بهم عمياء ،، 
> لأنك ستبكي يوما على سذاجتك ،، ولتكن فيك طبيعة الماء الذي يحطم الصخرة 
> بينما ينساب قطرة ،،قطرة... 
> 
> 
> ...


لتسمح لى الأخت قيثارة بإستعارة كلماتها وتصميمها لأقول

*[frame="12 70"]


       .. لا تتخيل .. 
لا تتخيل كل الناس شياطين فتنهار أيامك ،، ولا تجعل خوفك بهم صخرة كأداء،، 
لأنك ستبكي يوما على عدم ثقتك ،، ولتكن فيك طبيعة الماء الذي يحطم الصخرة 
بينما ينساب قطرة ،،قطرة... 



                               مع تحيتـــــــــــــــــــى

مع خالص شكرى لها[/frame]*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

كلمه شكر فقط لاستاذى الفاضل

the_chemist

على نصيحته لى الغاليه

واكيد هاخد بالى بعد كده عشان اكون عند حسن ظن الجميع

طبعا محدش فاهم مش مهم ده كلام سرى هههههههههههه

تحياتى للجميع بيوم مشرق

مملكه الحب

----------


## سوما

* بسم الله الذى لا يضر مع اسمه شئ فى الأرض ولا فى السماء وهو السميع العليم *

----------


## om elbanat

السلام عليكم
من اقوال الشهيد سيد قطب 
عندما نلمس الجانب الطيب في نفوس الناس..نجد أن هناك خيرا كثيرا قد لا تراه العيون أول وهلة!... لقد جربت ذلك.. جربته مع الكثيرين.. حتى الذين يبدو في أول الأمر أنهم شريرون أو فقراء الشعور...شيء من العطف على أخطائهم وحماقاتهم، شيء من الود الحقيقي لهم، شيء من العناية- غير المتصنعة- باهتماماتهم همومهم... ثم ينكشف لك النبع الخير في نفوسهم، حين يمنحونك حبهم مودتهم وثقتهم، في مقابل القليل الذي أعطيتهم إياه من نفسك 
 "رحمه الله"
فلتكن دائماً الكلمه الطيبه هى الصدقه التى نسعى اليها وبها  لكل مانريد

----------


## nariman

*ياقرص شمس مالوش قبه سما*
*ياورد من غير أرض شب ونما*
*يا أى معنى جميل سمعنا عليه*
*الخلق ليه عايشين حياه مؤلمه*

*عجبى*

*صلاح جاهين*
 :f2:

----------


## عزة نفس

*اللهم اكفني بحلالك عن حرامك 

واغنني بفضلك عمن سواك*

----------


## سوما

* لا اله الا الله العظيم الحليم ..لا اله الا الله رب العرش العظيم.. لا اله الا الله رب السموات ورب الأرض ورب العرش الكريم *

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

*إنما يوفى الصابرون جزاؤهم بغير حساب*

----------


## بنت شهريار

اللهم اجعلنا عبيد احسان ولا تجعلنا عبيد اختبار 
 :f2: 
اللهم نسالك خير ما سالك سيدنا محمد 
 :f2: 
وافوض امرى الى الله ان الله بصيرا بالعباد

----------


## the_chemist

اللهم إنا نسألك العفو و العفاف و العافية و من قبلهم التقي يارب العالمين

اللهم إنا نسألك خير ما سألك منه نبيك و مصطفاك

و نستعيذ بك من شر ما إستعاذك منه نبيك و مصطفاك

اللهم صلي و سلم و بارك عليه

----------


## سوما

* سبحانك اللهم وبحمدك وتبارك اسمك وتعالى جدك ولا اله غيرك ..*

----------


## zizoYAzizo

سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقهِ ورِضَا نفسِهِ وزِنُة عَرشِهِ ومِداد كلماته

----------


## the_chemist

[poem font="Andalus,7,,normal,italic" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/images/toolbox/backgrounds/34.gif" border="double,4,deeppink" type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
بلدى و بأحبها و مين في القلب أدها

دى زهرة البستان و لا زهرة فيه زيها[/poem]

----------


## ندى الايام

ليه يا بنفسج بتبهج وانت زهر حزين

----------


## عزة نفس

*بسم الله

ربي الله

حسبي الله

أمنت بالله

إعتصمت بالله

توكلت على الله

فوضت أمري إلى الله

ولا حول ولاقوة إلا بالله 

العلى العظيم*

----------


## the_chemist

> ليه يا بنفسج بتبهج وانت زهر حزين


هذا هو طبع الجمال

يسري الحزن بداخله

مع أنه يبهج و يسر كل من حوله

و

ليه يا بنفسج بتبهج و أنت زهر حزين

----------


## بنت شهريار



----------


## سوما

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله العلى العظيم..

----------


## nariman

*ولدى نصحتك لما صوتى اتنبح*
*متخافش من جنى ولا من شبح*
*ولو صادفك عفريت قتيل اسأله*
*مدافعش ليه عن نفسه يوم ماندبح ؟؟*

*وعجبى*

*صلاح جاهين*
 :f2:

----------


## the_chemist

عروس آيات القرآن الكريم

و الآية الوحيدة التى تكرر ذكر الله فيها 21 مرة

فإحرصوا على حفظها في قلوبكم و عقولكم

أقولها لنفسي أولا و عاشراً

و لكم أحبتى في الله

----------


## rady82

بحب بلدى

----------


## بنت شهريار

_



الأصــــــــــدقـــــاء 

بعضهم كالورود اليانعة فيهم نضارة وشباب

 وبعضهم كالبنفسج فيهم رقة إذا ما قطعوا ذبلوا 

والبعض الثالث كالزهور البرية ليس لهم رائحة أو طعم
_

----------


## the_chemist

الأمل هو طوق النجاة

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

الصبر مفتاح الفرج

----------


## ناصرالصديق

اللهم آتنا فى الدنيا حسنة 


وفى الاخرة حسنة  


وقنا عزاب النار

----------


## بنت شهريار

بسم الله فى القلب

الرحمن فى العين

الرحيم فى اللسان

 :f2:

----------


## the_chemist

كانت النساء على عهد الخلفاء الراشدين أذا خرج الرجل قالت زوجته مناشدة إياه:

إتقي الله فينا و لا تطعمنا من الحرام

فإنا نصبر على جوع الدنيا و لكنا لا نصبر على نار الآخرة

فيا ترى ماذا يقلن الآن؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

يا راجل شوف جارنا النصاب عامل إزاى

و ده مجرد نصاب لا معاه شهاداتك و لاخبراتك

إتعلم منه و أنت هتجيب لنا اللى مش عنده

صباحكو فلة

----------


## بنت شهريار

قل ما شئت في مذمتي
فسكوتي عن اللئيم جواب
ليس ضعفا مني ولكن 
ما من أسد يرد على الكلاب

 :f2:

----------


## nariman

*الحب اللى بيتغنا غير الحب اللى بيتعاش*
 :f2:

----------


## the_chemist

الحياة خليط عجيب

و تفاعل رائع 

و ناتج غير معلوم طبيعته

و لكن خاماتها في النهاية هى 

رجل + إمرأة 

و الناتج دائماً

أب + أم + أخ + أخت + إبن + إبنة = حيــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــاة حلوة

----------


## بنت شهريار

لاتجـــــادل أحـــمــــق 
فقد يخطئ المشاهدون التمييز بينكما

----------


## nariman

*لو كان قلبى معى مااخترت غيركم*
*ومارضيت سواكم فى الهوى بدلا*
*لكنه راغب فيمن يعذبه*
*ولا يرضى لوما ولا عدلا*


*كلمات سمعتها من همس السيده فيروز وللأسف معرفش مين الشاعر*
 :f2:

----------


## om elbanat

[frame="1 80"]

يـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــارب
 لك الحمد مهما استطال البلاء  ولك الحمد  مـهـمـا اســتـبـد الألــــم


 لك الحمد بعض البلايا عطاء   وبعض المصيبات نعم

 [/frame]

----------


## the_chemist

يارب الناس أجمعين يا رحمن يا رحيم

إرحمنا جميعا من بلاء أتينا به لأنفسنا بأيدينا

يارب الأرباب يارب الأرض و السماوات

إرحمنا برحمتك الواسعة يارب

----------


## بنت شهريار

سلام قولاً من ربٍ رحيم
 :f2:

----------


## مظلوووم

تحصنت بذى العزه والجبروت وتوكلت على الحى الذى لا يموت

----------


## basbos

إذا قصرت يدك عن المكافأةِ فليصل لسانك بالشكرِ.‏

----------


## محمد طلعت

الحياة ... أفراح .. وأحزان 

                                            فلنتقبل الاولى بالبسمه والرضا ..

                                  ونتقبل الثانية بالصبر والايمان :Plane:

----------


## سوما

اللهم برحمتك أستغيث ..أصلح لي شأني كله ..ولا تكلنى الى نفسى طرفة عين..

----------


## basbos

الصديق هو من يعيش معك ، والذي يتحد وإياك في الأذواق ، والذي تسره مسراتك وتحزنه أحزانك ، فالصداقة تقوم على المعاشرة والتشابه والمشاركة والوجدانية ، والأصدقاء هم الملاذ الذي نلجأ إليه وقت الشدة والضيق .

----------


## مظلوووم

إذا خاف المرء ربه أخاف الله منه كل شيء، وإن لم يخف ربه أخافه من كل شيء

----------


## nariman

*ربى ان ضاقت قلوب البشر فان عدلك لا يضيق.*

----------


## a_leader

وَقَالُوا اتَّخَذَ الرَّحْمَنُ وَلَداً (88) لَقَدْ جِئْتُمْ شَيْئاً إِدّا (89) تَكَادُ السَّمَاوَاتُ  يَتَفَطَّرْنَ  مِنْهُ  و َتَنْشَقُّ الْأَرْضُ و َتَخِرُّ الْجِبَالُ هَـدّاً (90)أَنْ دَعَوْا لِلرَّحْمَنِ وَلَداً (91) وَمَا يَنْبَغِي لِلرَّحْمَنِ أَنْ يَتَّخِذَ وَلَداً (92) إِنْ  كُلُّ مَنْ  فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ  وَ الْأَرْضِ إِلَّا آتِي الرَّحْمَنِ عَبـــْداً (93)لَقَدْ أَحْصَاهُمْ وَعَدَّهُمْ عَدّاً  (94)  وَكُلُّهُمْ آتِيهِ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ فَـرْداً (95)  صدق الله العظيم .. سورة مريم ..

----------


## basbos

أصبحنا وأصبح الملك لله

----------


## محمد طلعت

*الغالية .....

                                                                تحياتى*

----------


## nariman

*الغريق يتعلق بقشايه....*

----------


## بنت شهريار

*

الحب الجميل الصادق تبقى ذكراه إلى الأبد 

و الحب الكاذب ينتهي إلى آخر نقطة 

في قاع الجرح !!!

*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *
> 
> الحب الجميل الصادق تبقى ذكراه إلى الأبد 
> 
> و الحب الكاذب ينتهي إلى آخر نقطة 
> 
> في قاع الجرح !!!
> 
> *


*آسف

الحب... لا يكذب.*

----------


## nariman

*القريب عمال بيبعد والبعيد غرقان فى دمعه*
*والغنا مبقاش بيسعد لا اللى قايله ولا اللى سامعه*


*بس أنا برضه حغنى*

*مش حسلم للتمنى وأفضل أحلم بالحقيقه والحقيقه جوه منى*



*أنغام..القلوب*
 :f2:

----------


## basbos

اللسان الطويل دلالة على اليد القصيرة

----------


## the_chemist

> اللسان الطويل دلالة على اليد القصيرة


عندك حق

و لازم تتبروز كدا

اللسان الطويل دلالة على اليد القصيرة

----------


## basbos

*لا يقدّر الوقت إلا الذين يأخذون عليه أجراً*  :;):

----------


## سوما

سبحان الله العظيم.. سبحان الله وبحمده

----------


## بنت شهريار

*

الصدق اقرب الطرق للقلب والعقل 
*

----------


## سوما

[frame="5 80"]وَإِذَا سَأَلَكَ عِبَادِي عَنِّي فَإِنِّي قَرِيبٌ أُجِيبُ دَعْوَةَ الدَّاعِ إِذَا دَعَانِ فَلْيَسْتَجِيبُواْ لِي وَلْيُؤْمِنُواْ بِي لَعَلَّهُمْ يَرْشُدُونَ[/frame] ( البقرة 186 )

----------


## basbos

*ما أتعس العلم في هذا الزمان ، فهو يغني عقولنا ، ويفقر جيوبنا ، ويزيد أعداءنا من الجهلاء .*

----------


## the_chemist

ما أجمل نسمات الحرية في صيف الكبت

ما أجمل زهرة نبتت في صحراء القلب

ما أجمل العلم ينير ظلمات الجهل

ما أجمل الكفاح لتشعل سراج في كهف معتم

----------


## تمرحنة

يارب سترك وعفوك ورضاك

----------


## nariman

*لا تحزن على ما فات ولا تفرح بما هو ات*

 :f2:

----------


## basbos

*إن إطالة التفكير في القيام بعمل ما ، غالباً ما تتحول سبباً لإبطاله*

----------


## بنت شهريار

*

أنت تريد ،، وأنا أريد ،، والله يفعل ما يريد
*

----------


## سوما

أستغفرك اللهم وأتوب اليك.. 
 :f2:

----------


## بنت شهريار



----------


## بنت شهريار

*


الـســاقــية لا تـعــــكـر الـبـــــــحـر 


*

----------


## nariman

*المرأه لم تكره رجلا أحبها ولكن كرهت رجلا حاول أن يكون صديقها.*


*أنيس منصور*
 :f2:

----------


## the_chemist

حقاً ما قاله الصحفي راجى عنايت


المفاتيح القديمة لا تفتح الأبواب الجديدة

----------


## محمد احمد سعيد

مشكور على الموضوع

----------


## بنت شهريار

*

الثقة ليست عبارة عن رؤية ملموسة



لـكـنـــــــــــها



 إيـمـــان بالشـخـــــص الآخــــــــــر 
*

----------


## سوما

*يارَبْ سَاعدْني عَلى أن أقول كَلمة الحَقّ في وَجْه الأقويَاء..وألا أقول البَاطل لأكْسبْ تَصْفيق الضعَفاء..
يارَبْ إذا أعطيتني مَالاً فلا تأخذ سَعادتي..وإذا أعطيتني قوّة فلا تأخذ عّقليْ..إذا أعطيتني نجَاحاً فلا تأخذ تَواضعي..وإذا أعطيتني تواضعاً فلا تأخذ إعْتزازي بِكرامتي..
يارَبْ عَلمّنْي أنْ أحبّ النَاسْ كَما أحبّ نَفسْي..وَعَلّمني أنْ أحَاسِبْ نَفسْي قبل أن أحَاسِبْ النَاسْ..وَعَلّمنْي أنْ التسَامح هَو أكْبَر مَراتب القوّة ..وَأنّ حبّ الإنتقام هَو أولْ مَظاهِر الضعْفَ..*

----------


## همسه 2010

والله فكره جميله

انا توقيعى النهارده 

من عمل احدكم عملا ان يتقنه...

----------


## بنت شهريار

*[grade="800080 FF1493 FF1493 800080"]الجاهل يؤكد

والعالم يشك

أما العاقل فيتروى
[/grade]*

----------


## ندى الايام

قيمة الشىء فى معناه .. لا فى ثمنه

----------


## مظلوووم

anopes
عاااااااد   :: 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## سوما

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من الهم والحزن، والعجز والكسل والبخل والجبن، وضلع الدين وغلبة الرجال..

----------


## الحب المفقود بقلوبنا

لااله الا انت سبحانك انى كنت من الظالمين

----------


## mlokheia

دى حاجه جميله قوى
وكلمتى هى:
احسن الى من شئت تكن اميره
واستغنى عن من شئت تكن نظيره
واسأل من شئت تكن اسيره

----------


## سوما

[frame="5 80"]الله لا إله إلا هو الحيُ القيوم لا تأخذه سنة ولا نوم له ما في السموات وما في الأرض من ذا الذي يشفع عنده إلا لإذنه يعلم ما بين أيديهم وما خلفهم ولا يحيطون بشيء من علمه إلا بما شاء وسع كرسيه السموات والأرض ولا يؤوده حفظهما وهو العلي العظيم[/frame]

----------


## مظلوووم

{وَاخْفِضْ لَهُمَا جَنَاحَ الذُّلِّ مِنَ الرَّحْمَةِ وَقُل رَّبِّ ارْحَمْهُمَا كَمَا رَبَّيَانِي صَغِيرًا}

----------


## جنة الرحمن

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*
*أنا عضوة جديدة في المنتدى وأتمنى أن أستفيد من مشاركتي فيه*
*لكم مني كل التحيات*
*وأشترك معكم ببيت شعر وهو*

*من ليس يسخو بما تسخو الحياة به              فإنه أحمق بالحرص ينتحر*



*وتقبلوا مني دعائي  لكم بكل خير*

----------


## basbos

*لا يوجد في العالم من هو مخطئ على الدوام ، فحتى الساعة الواقفة تكون على حق مرتين في اليوم الواحد .*

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

*مش كل اللي بنحسه............بنقدر نقوله*

----------


## nariman

*نوح راح لحاله والطوفان استمر*
*مركبنا تايهه لسه مش لاقيه بر*
*اه م الطوفان واهين يا بر الأمان*
*ازاى تبان والدنيا غرقانه شر*

*عجبى*

*صلاح جاهين*
 :f2:

----------


## سوما

* اللهم صلِّ وسلِّم على نبينا محمدٍ وعلى آله وأصحابه أجمعين ومن تبعهم بإِحسان إلى يوم الدين.. أمين يارب العالمين *

----------


## الشاعر نور

إذا كان الكلام من فضة... و السكوت من دهب... 
فإن فن الإنصات للآخرين من ألماس...

----------


## جنة الرحمن

> *لا يوجد في العالم من هو مخطئ على الدوام ، فحتى الساعة الواقفة تكون على حق مرتين في اليوم الواحد .*


 
اسمح لي أن أبدي اعجابي بتلك الجملة الصائبة
شكرا جزيلا

----------


## سوما

*اللهم بعلمك الغيب ، وقدرتك على الخلق ، أحيني ماعلمت الحياة خيراً لي ، وتوفني ماعلمت الوفاة خيراً لي ، اللهم وأسالك خشيتك في الغيب والشهادة ، وأسألك كلمة الاخلاص في الرضا والغضب وأسألك القصد في الفقر والغنى ، وأسألك نعيماً لاينفد ، وأسألك قرة عين لاتنقطع ، وأسألك الرضا بعد القضاء ، وأسألك برد العيش بعد الموت ، وأسألك لذة النظر إلى وجهك الكريم ، والشوق إلى لقائك ، من غير ضرَّاء مضرة ، ولافتنة مضلة ، اللهم زينا بزينه الإيمان ، واجعلنا هداة مهتدين ..أمين يا رب العالمين*

----------


## سوما

{اللّهُ لاَ إِلَـهَ إِلاَّ هُوَ الْحَيُّ الْقَيُّومُ لاَ تَأْخُذُهُ سِنَةٌ وَلاَ نَوْمٌ لَّهُ مَا فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَمَا فِي الأَرْضِ مَن ذَا الَّذِي يَشْفَعُ عِنْدَهُ إِلاَّ بِإِذْنِهِ يَعْلَمُ مَا بَيْنَ أَيْدِيهِمْ وَمَا خَلْفَهُمْ وَلاَ يُحِيطُونَ بِشَيْءٍ مِّنْ عِلْمِهِ إِلاَّ بِمَا شَاء وَسِعَ كُرْسِيُّهُ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالأَرْضَ وَلاَ يَؤُودُهُ حِفْظُهُمَا وَهُوَ الْعَلِيُّ الْعَظِيمُ}

----------


## سوما

[frame="9 80"]* *I Love walking in the rain .. Because: no one knows i'm crying* *[/frame]

----------


## nariman

*لا تجبر الانسان ولا تخيره*
*يكفيه مافيه من عقل بيحيره*
*اللى النهارده بيطلبه ويشتهيه*
*هو اللى بكره حيشتهى يغيره*


*وعجبى*

*صلاح جاهين*
 :f2:

----------


## alias

مًنَ اُلًذَكٍاَءِ اًنَ تْكًوَنِ غًبَيٍاً فًيِ بَعْضٌ اُلًمٍوًاَقِفَ!!

----------


## العسل المر

> مًنَ اُلًذَكٍاَءِ اًنَ تْكًوَنِ غًبَيٍاً فًيِ بَعْضٌ اُلًمٍوًاَقِفَ!!




اقسم بالله العظيم 

ليلة أمس وانا اترجل على قدمى متجها الى مكان لا اعرفه ، استرجع ما حدث لى فى موقف ما ، توصلت الى هذه الجمله ، واستخدمتها بالفعل  اليوم فى تمام العاشرة صباحا 


دمت بكل خير أخى الحبيب

----------


## alias

> اقسم بالله العظيم 
> 
> ليلة أمس وانا اترجل على قدمى متجها الى مكان لا اعرفه ، استرجع ما حدث لى فى موقف ما ، توصلت الى هذه الجمله ، واستخدمتها بالفعل  اليوم فى تمام العاشرة صباحا 
> 
> 
> دمت بكل خير أخى الحبيب




مشكور اخي 
بس في ملاحظة صغيرة عادي متأثر بس هوإني انا بنت بس يمكن انت لخبط في الكتابة فعادي
بس هو ده
مساء الفل

----------


## العسل المر

> مشكور اخي 
> بس في ملاحظة صغيرة عادي متأثر بس هوإني انا بنت بس يمكن انت لخبط في الكتابة فعادي
> بس هو ده
> مساء الفل




أكيد مقصدش ..


حصل خير  - تقبلى اسفى ومرورى .. .. دمتى بخير

----------


## العسل المر

أشتاق اليكى يامن فى غائبى .. .. أجلس معك كل ليلة  .. .. نتسامر ونتحاور فى أمورى .. .. وعجبى منك انك دائما صامتة !!!!!! لأنكى ابدا لم تكونى حاضرة فأنتى فى علم الغيب

----------


## بنت شهريار

إذا قـــررت أن تــحـــب
فلـــيــكـن بـعــــمـق

 :f2:

----------


## سوما

من الحكمة أن تعرف متى تتكلم ومتى تصمت..

----------


## alias

أذَّا كَـانَّـتْ الـحَـياةُ تُـقَـاس بِـالـسـعَـادة فَـإِكـتُـبـوا عَـلى قَبري مَّاتَ قَـبـلَ أنْ يُـولد

----------


## الحب المفقود بقلوبنا

المحب لا يجوع . والجائع لا يحب 
الحب والحرب ندخلهما عندما نريد ، ولكن نهرب منهما عندما نستطيع

----------


## بنت شهريار

*عندما لا تستطيع أن تستوعب ما يحدث حولك

إبــتــــــــسم

فأنت على الأقل لم تصل بعد لمرحلة الجنون

*

----------


## بنت شهريار

*
عندما لا تستطيع أن تستوعب ما يحدث حولك

إبــتــــــــسم

فتــجد نفـسك قـد عـدت خطــوات للـوراء

*

----------


## سوما

[frame="13 80"]من خلال ألمك وحزنك  حاول أن تبتسم.... 
فأن هذا يخدع الناس.. فلا يدرى أحد بحقيقة ألمك وحزنك..[/frame]

----------


## nariman

*يارب اذا أسأت الى الناس فأعطنى شجاعه الاعتذار*
*واذا أساء لى الناس فأعطنى شجاعه العفو*

**

----------


## بنت شهريار

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة nariman3230
					

 
يارب اذا أسأت الى الناس فأعطنى شجاعه الاعتذار
واذا أساء لى الناس فأعطنى شجاعه العفو




اللــــهــم آمـــــيــن
*

----------


## سوما

أنا شاب ..ولكن عمري ألف عام
وحيد.. ولكن بين ضلوعي زحام
خايف.. ولكن خوفي مني أنا
أخرس.. ولكن قلبي مليان كلام
وعجبى
 :f2: 
صلاح جاهين

----------


## Kind Hand

> أنا شاب ..ولكن عمري ألف عام
> وحيد.. ولكن بين ضلوعي زحام
> خايف.. ولكن خوفي مني أنا
> أخرس.. ولكن قلبي مليان كلام
> وعجبى
> 
> صلاح جاهين


ما اروع كلمات صلاح جاهين

سهلة كالماء وتحمل من المعاني ما يعجز عنه اللسان

----------


## basbos

إذا بدأت بتقييم الناس ، فإنك لن تجد الوقت لتحبهم ...الأم تريزا

----------


## بنت شهريار

*


عندما لا تستطيع أن تستوعب ما يحدث حولك

إبــتــــــــسم

عـنـدما تــبذل كل ما بوســعك
 لتحــافظ على هـدوئـك واتـزانـك
 ولا تـسـتــــطـيـع





*

----------


## ندى الايام

السحــــــب تركض في الفضاء الرحب ركض الخائفين

والشمــــــــــــــــــس تـــــــــــبـــــــدو خلفها صفراء عاصبة الجبين

والبحـــــــــــــــــــــر ساجٍ صامـــــــــــــــــتٌ فيه خشوع الزاهدين

لكنما عـــــــــيناك باهتتان في الأفـــــــــــــــــــــق البعـــــــــــــيد


سلمى ...بماذا تفكرين؟

سلمى ...بماذا تحلميـــــــن؟


أرأيت أحلام الطفــــــــــــــــــــولة تختفي خلف التخوم؟

أم أبصرتْ عيناك أشــــــــــــــــباح الكهولة في الغيوم؟

أم خفتْ أن يأتي الدُّجى الجـــــــــــاني ولا تأتي النجوم؟

----------


## nariman

لا تجبر الانسان ولا تخيره
يكفيه مافيه من عقل بيحيره
اللى النهارده بيطلبه ويشتهيه
هو اللى بكره حيشتهى يغيره

وعجبى

صلاح جاهين
 :f2:

----------


## العسل المر

> لا تجبر الانسان ولا تخيره
> يكفيه مافيه من عقل بيحيره
> اللى النهارده بيطلبه ويشتهيه
> هو اللى بكره حيشتهى يغيره
> 
> وعجبى
> 
> صلاح جاهين


تسلم ايدك يا مهزومة !!!

----------


## سوما

حسبى الله ونعم الوكيل..

----------


## بنت شهريار

*

عندما لا تستطيع أن تستوعب ما يحدث حولك

إبــتــــــــسم

عنـدما تثـق في اقـرب النـاس اليـك 
وتسلــمهم مـفـاتيح حـياتك 
فـيـــخـذلــونــك





*

----------


## حنين مصر

*اذا اردت شيءا بقوه فاطلق سراحه فان عاد اليك فهو لك وان لم يعد قلم يكن لك من البدااااااااااااايه*

----------


## بنت شهريار

*
هناك دائماً أربعة أشياء لا يمكن إصلاحها أو إسترجاعها


لا يمكنك إسترجاع الحجر بعد إلقائه  في البئر

لا يمكنك إسترجاع الكلمات بعد نطقها

لا يمكن إسترجاع الفرصة  بعد ضياعها 

لا يمكن إسترجاع الشباب  أو الوقت بعد أن يمضى 


فاحرص كل الحرص ان تكون كل كلماتك  وحركاتك وسكناتك وكل وقتك طائعا لربك
  



*

----------


## سوما

*كن كما أنت .. واضحااااااااااا حقيقيااااااا وصادقاااااااااا......*
 :f2:

----------


## بنت شهريار

_
في الغالب
ليست الأمور كما تبدو
فلا تتسرع بالحكم





_

----------


## سوما

أن لله وأن اليه راجعون.......
ولا حول ولا قوة الا بالله العلى العظيم...

----------


## سبع شرقاوى

الدهن فى العتاقى
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*رحلت صديقتى عنى دون أن تتألم

وجعلت من صمتها سهام 

تطعن القلب دون أن تتكلم*

----------


## nariman

*مالكش بعدى حبيب وبعدك ماليش خلان*

----------


## العسل المر

هتعــدى

----------


## سوما

* اللهم عافني في بدني ، اللهم عافني في سمعي ، اللهم عافني في بصري ، لاإله إلا أنت... 
اللهم إني أعوذ بك من الكفر ، والفقر ، اللهم إني أعوذ بك من عذاب القبر لا إله إلا أنت.. *

----------


## العسل المر

> * اللهم عافني في بدني ، اللهم عافني في سمعي ، اللهم عافني في بصري ، لاإله إلا أنت... 
> اللهم إني أعوذ بك من الكفر ، والفقر ، اللهم إني أعوذ بك من عذاب القبر لا إله إلا أنت.. *


امين امين يارب 

جزاك الله كل خير

----------


## سوما

بمناسبة ذكرى الأسراء والمعارج..  :l:  لازم أوقع وأقول وأهنئ كماااااان........
كل عام والأمة الأسلامية بخير....... :f2:

----------


## nariman

*دوام الحال من المحال*

----------


## سوما

*[frame="7 80"]أمتلك كما شئت........... سترحل كما جئت[/frame]*

----------


## nariman

*ورا كل شباك ألف عين مفتوحين*
*وأنا وانت ماشيين يا غرامى الحزين*
*لو التصقنا نموت بضربه حجر*
*ولو افترقنا نموت متحسرين*


*وعجبى*

*صلاح جاهين*
 :f2:

----------


## العسل المر

قتلنى قلبى  .. .. ..  فقررت ان اتركه عندما اعود مرة اخرى للحياة !!

----------


## بنت شهريار

*

لو عرف الموج ما يحمل .. مـا حــمــل... 

ولو عرف الشاطئ ما يستقبل .. مـا قــبــل ...*

----------


## فاضي فاضي‎

*عشت كثيراً وبقدر ما عشت تعلمت أن الحياه لقاء ووداع



*

----------


## سوما

[frame="9 80"]*لا توجد حقيقة بلا ألم*......[/frame]

----------


## nariman

*حاسب من الأحزان وحاسب لها*
*حاسب على رقابيك من حبلها*
*راح تنتهى ولابد راح تنتهى*
*مش انتهت أحزان قبلها*

*وعجبى*
*صلاح جاهين*
 :f2:

----------


## بنت شهريار

*


مــا حـك جـلدك مثـل ظفـرك
فتــول أنـت جميع أمــرك

الشـافـعـى

*

----------


## احزان

شكراً لكِ على هذا الموضوع الرائع

وأبتدى

يارب انى قد علمت بأننى

نبت ضعيف تحت ظلك يرتمى

يارب ان العالمين بحمدك

قد سبحت وتهللت بتضرعى

من للضعيف اذا ألم بكربه

غير الرحمن به يلوذ ويحتمى

من للمهموم اذا تمزق قلبه

الى الرحيم يبوح ويشتكى

انى أنا العبد الضعيف أعوذ بك

----------


## بنت شهريار

*لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك 
إنى كنت من الظالمين
*

----------


## العسل المر

عندما تقسوا عليك الحياة - اقترب من الله اكثر 
ستعود كما انت ف بداية الأمر

----------


## احزان

عصفور وريشه حرير

وأقوى من الانسان

عدى بحور وبحور

وأنت كده غلبان

بتشكى لمين وحدتك

والغربه والحرمان

والدنيا من عتمتك

كتبت عليك الاحزان

----------


## فهد عبدالله

الكلمة الطيبة : 

هي الجسر الرقيق الذي يصل بين قلوب الناس فوق بحر الانانية 



الحياة : 

هي عبارة عن سفينة شراعها الامل ووقودها العمل

----------


## nariman

*يأسك وصبرك بين ايديك وانت حر*
*تيأس ما تيأس الحياه راح تمر*

*صلاح جاهين*

----------


## احزان

الحب سفينة بلا شراع

تسير بنا الى شاطىء الأمان

----------


## الأميرعلي

*لنخرج روؤسنا من التاريخ افضل من أن نخرج التاريخ من روؤسنا .*

----------


## سبع شرقاوى

لا اله الا انت سبحانك
انى كنت من الظالمين

----------


## العسل المر

حتى البقر اتجنن !!

----------


## nariman

*العشره غاليه لو فيه ناس يؤتمنوا*
*والحب أغلى بس اللى يعرف تمنه*
 :f2:

----------


## العسل المر

متعودتش اعيش وحدانى

----------


## عربية ولكن !

حضرنا لننعش أنفسنا بطيب هواكم

----------


## بنت شهريار

*كن شامخــاً في تواضعك 
 ومتواضعــاً في شموخك 
فتلك واحــدة من صفات العظمــــــــــــاء
*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*كن وردة ترويها بأخلاقك لتنمو ويزداد جمالها

ولا تكن مجرد رحيق يفوح للحظات ويختفى بعد موتها*

----------


## سوما

[frame="9 80"]لا نعرف معنى السعادة إلا عندما ندرك معنى الألم..[/frame]

----------


## سوما

[frame="5 80"]{ يقول الله تعالى يوم القيامة : 
أين المتحابون بجلالى اليوم أُظلهم فى ظلي يوم لا ظل إلا ظلي }[/frame]

----------


## أشرف المجاهد

*


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

حاسبوا أنفسكم قبل أن تحاسبوا وزنوا أعمالكم قبل أن توزن عليكم 


ولا تنسوووووووا قراءة سورة الكهف اليوم الجمعة 

دمتم بخير وسعادة 

جزاك الله خيرا 

[frame="2 80"]ولا تنس ذكر الله 

لا اله الا الله 
محمد رسول الله[/frame]


*

----------


## **أمة الله**

*عن جابر رضي الله عنه قال: ما سئل النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم عن شئ قط فقال: ‏لا.

الإنسان الناجح هو الذي يغلق فمه قبل أن يغلق الناس آذانهم ويفتح أذنيه قبل أن يفتح الناس أفواههم.

تستغرق مناقشة المسائل التافهة وقتاً طويلاً لأن بعضنا يعرف عنها أكثر مما يعرف عن المسائل الهامة.

لا يوجد رجل فاشل، ولكن يوجد رجل بدأ من القاع وبقي فيه.*

----------


## الأميرعلي

الشكر كل الشكر للقائمين على الموقع جزاكم الله كل خير

----------


## سوما

* اللهم قنا شر جهنم.. اللهم قنا جهنم.. اللهم قنا جهنم..
اللهم اجعلنا من اهل الجنة فى الفردوس الاعلى بجوار حبيبك المصطفى عليه الصلاة و السلام دون سابقة عذاب.. اللهم اجمعنا فى الجنة مع الأهل والأحباب ..
اللهم رد انفسنا إلينا ردا جميلا ولا تجعل للشيطان عليها سبيلا واجعلنا اللهم من عبادك الصالحين المصلحين ولا تجعل مصيبتنا فى ديننا ولا تجعل الدنيا اكبر همنا ولا مبلغ علمنا ولا تسلط علينا من لا يخافك ولا يرحمنا ..آمين يا رب العالمين *

----------


## الأميرعلي

*اللهم قنا شر جهنم.. اللهم قنا جهنم.. اللهم قنا جهنم..
اللهم اجعلنا من اهل الجنة فى الفردوس الاعلى بجوار حبيبك المصطفى عليه الصلاة و السلام دون سابقة عذاب.. اللهم اجمعنا فى الجنة مع الأهل والأحباب ..
اللهم رد انفسنا إلينا ردا جميلا ولا تجعل للشيطان عليها سبيلا واجعلنا اللهم من عبادك الصالحين المصلحين ولا تجعل مصيبتنا فى ديننا ولا تجعل الدنيا اكبر همنا ولا مبلغ علمنا ولا تسلط علينا من لا يخافك ولا يرحمناآمين يا رب العالمين*

----------


## العسل المر

اهم اهداف حياتى طلع تسلل !!! بس مش مهم .. .. هداف بردة !!

----------


## سوما

[frame="15 80"]وأنت تحرر نفسك بالأستعارات.. فكر بغيرك
 :f2: [/frame]
من فقدوا حقهم فى الكلام..
 :f2: 
للشاعر\ محمود درويش..

----------


## nariman

*مش حسلم للتمنى وأفضل أحلم بالحقيقه والحقيقه جوه منى.*
 :f2: 
*أنغام_ أغنيه القلوب*

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

ما أروع أن تبدأ يومك بذكر الله ...

وبقلب أبيض ...

وتفائل للحياة ...

ورضا عن النفس ...

ما أجمله من إحساس ...

ما أحلاه من صباح ..

صباح مشرق بضياء القلوب الطاهرة ...

صباح يحدوه الأمل والصبر على متاعب الحياة ...

فأهلا بك أيها الصباح المشرق ...

وأهلاً بك أيها اليوم السعيد ...

ويا مرحبا بالبياض الناصع ...

الذى يكسو سماء الدنيا فى ذلك اليوم البهيج ...

اللهم أسعد الجميع وأسعدنا بسعادتهم يا أرحم الراحمين ...

 :f2:   :f2:   :f2:   :f2:   :f2:   :f2:

----------


## loly_h

*يعيش المرء مائة حياه ولكن تبقي حياة واحده للذكري.*

----------


## سوما

*فضل عيادة المريض  :* 

- قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : 
(إذا عاد الرجل أخاه المسلم مشى في خرافة الجنة حتى يجلس فإذا جلس غمرته الرحمة، فإن كان غدوة صلى عليه سبعون ألف ملك حتى يمسي، وإن كان مساء صلى عليه سبعون ألف ملك حتى يصبح).

----------


## بهجت الأباصيرى

صدق الرسول الكريم
فيما قاله 
أنعم الله عليك ا أختاه :Shokran:

----------


## nariman

*من بين شقوق الشيش وشقشقتلك*
*مع شهقه العصافير وزقزقتلك*
*نهار جديد أنا ..قوم نشوف نعمل ايه*
*أنا قلت يا حتقتلنى.. يا حاقتلك*

*وعجبى*

*صلاح جاهين*
 :f2:

----------


## العسل المر

عادى بقا !!

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*تدور بينا الأيام ونعود إلى ألاحزان

هذه هى الدنيا وهذا هو الزمان

مملكة الحب*

----------


## سوما



----------


## بهجت الأباصيرى

:f: 
صباح الخير 
على عضو او زائر :f:  :f:  :f:  :f:  :f:  :f:  :f: 
 :f:  :f:  :f:  :f:  :f:  :f: 
 :f:  :f:  :f:  :f:  :f: 
 :f:  :f:  :f:  :f: 
 :f:  :f:  :f: 
 :f:  :f:  :f: 
 :f:

----------


## سوما

[frame="7 80"]*أحياناااااااا تكون السعادة مصدر الألم*...[/frame]

----------


## أشرف المجاهد

*



بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم






اذكروا الله يذكركم 

واستغفروه يغفر لكم

وأسألكم الدعاء


كل عام أنتم بخير 

اللهم بلغنا رمضان

اذكروا الله يذكركم 

واستغفروه يغفر لكم 




 ...



*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*لا يعلو صوت قلبى على صوت كرامتى

فـ صوت كرامتى لا يستطيع إن يعلو عليهى إى صوت*

----------


## محمود_مي

_لو حتي يادنيا مايله لي ميل                  انا حبي ليكي مستحيل


يالي مشتيني مشوار طويل            ومشيته معاكي دايما في ليل 


مارحم خطوتي ولازلتي              ولا أسري فيكي كان له مثيل


خلاني أحبي لأجل ألاقي راحتي             مالقيت غير ألمي دليل_

----------


## nariman

> *لا يعلو صوت قلبى على صوت كرامتى*
> 
> 
> _فـ صوت كرامتى لا يستطيع إن يعلو عليه إى صوت_


*صح*

----------


## سوما

[frame="15 80"]تتعلق أحلامنا بالحياة.. والخيارات التى تقوم عليها..[/frame]

----------


## العسل المر

غدار .. غدار شو بيشبهك انتى !!  .. .. من دون انذار ع غفله بيشتى !! 
ويضيع حب سنين !! 
شو بيشبهك تشرين !!!!!! 

بحب الاغنية دى قوى قوى 

صباح الخير

----------


## سوما

[frame="15 80"]وأنت تخوض حروبك .. فكر بغيرك..
 :f2: [/frame]
لا تنس من يطلبون السلام
 :f2: 
للشاعر\ محمود درويش

----------


## عادل الشرقاوي

[frame="1 80"]احيانا الخــــــــوف من القتل ,, يقتلك بالفعل ,,, فلهذا لا تخف الا من الله سبحانه وتعالى 

احدى مبادىء التعيسه فى هذه الحياه القاسيه  [/frame]

----------


## nariman

*خرج ابن ادم من العدم قلت ياه*
*رجع ابن ادم للعدم قلت ياه*
*وحيى بيصير تراب ..تراب بيحيا*
*الأصل هو الموت ولا الحياه ؟*

*وعجبى*

*صلاح جاهين*

----------


## العسل المر

سألت الزمان .. .. !! ( كلمتين محذوفين .. عشان محدش يرشقلى !! )
تُرانا ثلاثة 
أنا وهى والحب
أم أربعة
أنا وهى والحب والمستحيل؟؟؟

----------


## سوما



----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*رمضــــــــان كريـــــــــــــم

على كل أبناء المصـــرين*

----------


## العسل المر

مخنوق

----------


## أشرف المجاهد

*



بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم





أخى الحبيب العسل المر

مخنوق  ....  ارجع الى ربك واستغفروه وادعوه أن يصلح حالك 

وأكثر من قول لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله 

ولا تنسى دعاء الكرب 



وهذا الدعاء 




كل عام أنتم بخير 

اللهم بلغنا رمضان

اذكروا الله يذكركم 

واستغفروه يغفر لكم 

 رمضــــــــــــان كريـــــــــــم 


 ...



*

----------


## reda laby

> مخنوق


أخى العزيز
العسل المر
بزيادة
لا تجعل من الهواجس شيطان يتملكك
ومن الأحزان
سجن يقيد حركاتك
ومن آهاتك
هواء بشوائبه
 تتنفسه ويستطيع التغلب على انفاسك 
أذكر الله
وعد من طريق أنت فيه هائم
قم للصلاة 
إنها تفرج عن الإنسان الكرب والهموم

----------


## سوما

الله يفرج كربك وهمك أ. العسل المر...... :f:

----------


## nariman

*يا حزين يا قمم تحت بحر الضياع*
*حزين أنا زيك وايه مستطاع*
*الحزن مابقالوش جلال يا جدع*
*الحزن زى البرد.. زى الصداع*

*وعجبى*

*صلاح جاهين*
 :f2:

----------


## reda laby

[grade="FF4500 4B0082 0000FF 000000 F4A460"]رمضان كريم[/grade]

----------


## **أمة الله**

[grade="4169E1 0000FF 00BFFF 00BFFF 4169E1"]كل سنة وانتم طيبين[/grade]
 :good:

----------


## the_chemist

الحمد لله الذى أنعم علينا بنعمتى الإسلام و العقل
و أكرم بهما من نعمتين

الحمد لله الذى هدانا لهذا و ماكنا لنهتدى لولا أن هدانا الله

----------


## nariman

*ايه يا نفس تطلبى فوق كده*
*حظك بيضحك وانتى متنكده*
*ردت قالتلى النفس قول للبشر:*
*مايبصوليش بعيون حزينه كده*

*وعجبى*

*صلاح جاهين*
 :f2:

----------


## سوما

[frame="7 80"]ساعة من السعادة تعادل يوما من الألم..
وبهذا نعيش بالألم أكثر من العيش مع السعادة,, 
ولهذا لا تسعد بساعات سعادتك لأن حتما أيام ألمك ستكون أطول.. [/frame]

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*نعيب زماننا والعيب فينا وما لِـزماننا عيب ٌ سوانا 

ونهجوا ذا الزمان بغير ذنب ٍ ولو نطق الزمان لنا هجانا 

*

----------


## سوما



----------


## nariman

*يا مشرط الجراح أمانه عليك*
*وانت فى حشايا تبص من حواليك*
*فيه نقطه سوده فى قلبى بدأت تبان*
*والفضل يرجعلك..شيلها كمان*

*وعجبى*

*صلاح جاهين*
 :f2:

----------


## سوما



----------


## **أمة الله**

*وانتى بخير يا سوما يا جميلة
رمضان كريم*

----------


## العسل المر

الغباء الاجتماعى احسن حاجة اننا نتجنب صاحبه !!

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*ماحبش أكون مسكن ينتهى مفعوله بعد إنتهاء الوجع*

----------


## nariman

*ياللى عرفت الحب يوم وانطوى*
*حسك تقول مشتاق لنبع الهوى*
*حسك تقول مشتاق لنبع الغرام*
*ده الحب من داق منه قطره..ارتوى*

*وعجبى*

*صلاح جاهين*
 :f2:

----------


## سوما



----------


## العسل المر

مخنوووووووق

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

طب المخنووووووووووق يرد عليه بدل ما اسأل عنه السفارة........


الله المستعان

----------


## دفكرى

> *ياللى عرفت الحب يوم وانطوى*
> *حسك تقول مشتاق لنبع الهوى*
> *حسك تقول مشتاق لنبع الغرام*
> *ده الحب من داق منه قطره..ارتوى*
> 
> *وعجبى*
> 
> *صلاح جاهين*


انا اللى بالامر المحال اغتوى
شفت القمر نطيت لفوق فى الهوا 
طلته ما طلتوش وانا ايه هيهمنى 
وليه..مادام بالنشوه قلبى ارتوى
عجبى
الله عليك ياعم صلاح

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*ياليتى الندم  هو من يشفى الجروح

ويكون دواء القلب ودواء الروح*

----------


## سوما

[frame="5 80"]رَبَّنَا لا تُؤَاخِذْنَا إِنْ نَسِينَا أَوْ أَخْطَأْنَا رَبَّنَا وَلا تَحْمِلْ عَلَيْنَا إِصْرًا كَمَا حَمَلْتَهُ عَلَى الَّذِينَ مِنْ قَبْلِنَا رَبَّنَا وَلا تُحَمِّلْنَا مَا لا طَاقَةَ لَنَا بِهِ وَاعْفُ عَنَّا وَاغْفِرْ لَنَا وَارْحَمْنَا أَنْتَ مَوْلانَا فَانصُرْنَا عَلَى الْقَوْمِ الْكَافِرِينَ[/frame]

----------


## عاشق ارض مصر

[frame="10 80"]

كل اليتامى الأيامى في الديار غدت 


من خسّة الغرب تجرى الدمع هتانا 


كل الصبايا السبايا في الدروب هوت 



قوت المصائب أفواجاً ووحدانا 





والناعمون على الأشلاء ما برحوا 



في حانة الخزي سماراً وندمانا 





تقاسموا عائدات النفط واضطهدوا 



شعباً يكابد آلاماً وحرمانا 





والغدر أدرك من بغدان منيته 



وكلهم غافل عن ذكر بغدانا 





أنباء قانا وشاتيلا غزت أمماً 


وما أثارت بهم عطفاً ووجدانا 


كأن أسماعهم صماء ما سمعت 



صوتاً ولا عرفت غدراً وعدوانا 






عرفتهم وبقايا الأمس تذكرهم 



صيداً، وشمّاً، وفرساناً، وشجعانا 





حسب العروبة ما لاقته من محن 



وحسبنا من صدى التاريخ خذلانا 





أكاد أكفر بالأمجاد من غضب 



أكاد أهزأ بالأنساب عصيانا 





أين المفاخر والهامات ساجدة 



وأين أين الظّبى، والعز قد هانا 





عودوا إلى العرب يا سمر الوجوه فما 



يُبقي لكم بُعُدكم مجداً وتيجانا 


بقلم 

عاشق ارض مصر


[/frame]








[frame="9 80"]يالله نطلبك رحمة عبيدك


تجعل نهاية لعذاب الحرب 

يا ماسك الدنيا في إيدك 


كريم رحيم لا ترد الطلب 

بني صهيون عصابة تكيدك


شتات الناس صاروا شعب 

قتلوا أنبياء وكفروا بدينك 


 جبناء قوم وزرعوا الرعب 

يا حكام العرب أين أنتم


والله أنكم لستم بعرب 

لا نخوة ولا ضمائر فيكم


نامت عيونكم وسكن القلب


بقلم  

الاخت 

القرنفل الاحمر 


 [/frame]




[frame="15 80"]نـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــزار قباني 

لن تجعلوا من شعبنا 

شعبَ هنودٍ حُمرْ.. 

فنحنُ باقونَ هنا.. 

في هذه الأرضِ التي تلبسُ في معصمها 

إسوارةً من زهرْ 

فهذهِ بلادُنا.. 

فيها وُجدنا منذُ فجرِ العُمرْ 

فيها لعبنا، وعشقنا، وكتبنا الشعرْ 

مشرِّشونَ نحنُ في خُلجانها 

مثلَ حشيشِ البحرْ.. 

مشرِّشونَ نحنُ في تاريخها 

في خُبزها المرقوقِ، في زيتونِها 

في قمحِها المُصفرّْ 

مشرِّشونَ نحنُ في وجدانِها 

باقونَ في آذارها 

باقونَ في نيسانِها 

باقونَ كالحفرِ على صُلبانِها 

ياقونَ في نبيّها الكريمِ، في قُرآنها.. 

وفي الوصايا العشرْ.. 



2 

لا تسكروا بالنصرْ… 

إذا قتلتُم خالداً.. فسوفَ يأتي عمرْو 

وإن سحقتُم وردةً.. 

فسوفَ يبقى العِطرْ 



3 

لأنَّ موسى قُطّعتْ يداهْ.. 

ولم يعُدْ يتقنُ فنَّ السحرْ.. 

لأنَّ موسى كُسرتْ عصاهْ 

ولم يعُدْ بوسعهِ شقَّ مياهِ البحرْ 

لأنكمْ لستمْ كأمريكا.. ولسنا كالهنودِ الحمرْ 

فسوفَ تهلكونَ عن آخركمْ 

فوقَ صحاري مصرْ… 



4 

المسجدُ الأقصى شهيدٌ جديدْ 

نُضيفهُ إلى الحسابِ العتيقْ 

وليستِ النارُ، وليسَ الحريقْ 

سوى قناديلٍ تضيءُ الطريقْ 



5 

من قصبِ الغاباتْ 

نخرجُ كالجنِّ لكمْ.. من قصبِ الغاباتْ 

من رُزمِ البريدِ، من مقاعدِ الباصاتْ 

من عُلبِ الدخانِ، من صفائحِ البنزينِ، من شواهدِ الأمواتْ 

من الطباشيرِ، من الألواحِ، من ضفائرِ البناتْ 

من خشبِ الصُّلبانِ، ومن أوعيةِ البخّورِ، من أغطيةِ الصلاةْ 

من ورقِ المصحفِ نأتيكمْ 

من السطورِ والآياتْ… 

فنحنُ مبثوثونَ في الريحِ، وفي الماءِ، وفي النباتْ 

ونحنُ معجونونَ بالألوانِ والأصواتْ.. 

لن تُفلتوا.. لن تُفلتوا.. 

فكلُّ بيتٍ فيهِ بندقيهْ 

من ضفّةِ النيلِ إلى الفراتْ[/frame]

----------


## **أمة الله**

*لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله*

----------


## nariman

*دى مذكرات وكتبتها من سنين*
*فى نوته زرقا لون بحور الحنين*
*عترت فيها..رميتها فى المهملات*
*وقلت أما صحيح كلام مخبولين*

*وعجبى*

*صلاح جاهين*
 :f2:

----------


## جنة الرحمن

اللهم إنك عفو كريم تحب العفو فاعفو عنا

----------


## أجمل من الخيال

من حب شخض أكثر من اللازم لم يحب نفسه يوما ما

----------


## جويريـة

ربنا أتنا في الدنيا حسنة و في الأخرة حسنة  و قنا عذاب النار

----------


## عزة نفس

*
شهر رمضان شهر الرحمه والغفران 

شهر العتق من النيران*

----------


## العسل المر

المواقف .. تكشف لك معادن من حولك

----------


## zizoYAzizo

مش هقول حلو يا حلو انا هقول كلام فى محلو  ::

----------


## العسل المر

كله برتقال !!

----------


## nariman

*وبينا معاد .. لو احنا بعاد اكيد راجع ولو بينى وبينه بلاد*
 :f2:

----------


## سوما

[frame="5 80"]الله لا إله إلا هو الحيُ القيوم لا تأخذه سنة ولا نوم له ما في السموات وما في الأرض من ذا الذي يشفع عنده إلا لإذنه يعلم ما بين أيديهم وما خلفهم ولا يحيطون بشيء من علمه إلا بما شاء وسع كرسيه السموات والأرض ولا يؤوده حفظهما وهو العلي العظيم[/frame]

----------


## عاشق ارض مصر

[frame="10 80"] اللهم  اتنآ في الدنيا حسنةً   وفى الآخرةِ حسنةَ 


 وقنا عذب النار [/frame]

----------


## **أمة الله**

*( لا يؤمن أحدكم حتى يحب لأخيه ما يحب لنفسه )*

----------


## سوما

*[frame="7 80"]سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقهِ ورِضَا نفسِهِ وزِنُة عَرشِهِ ومِداد كلماته[/frame]*

----------


## العسل المر

احبك  .. .. اكرهك

----------


## nariman

*انا زى مانا وللا اتقسمت اتنين ؟؟؟*

----------


## عزة نفس

[frame="1 80"]*
يا اللـــــه
*[/frame]

----------


## العسل المر

*انا عايش ومستنيك  ...  ... بقلبى  ،  وحياتى واقفة عليك وعمرى .. ، وعنيا بيسألونى  ...  ...  امتى هيشوفوك !!*

----------


## عزة نفس

* ليس مهم أن تحب .... المهم من تحب*

----------


## العسل المر

الحب الذي عرفته .. ،‏ والحب الذي تعلمته .. ،‏ والحب الذي قرات عنه ‏.. ، والحب الذي بكيت منه ‏.. ، والحب الذي بكيت عليه .. ،
ليسوا جميعا شيئا واحدا ..‏!!

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> *ليس مهم أن تحب .... المهم من تحب*


 
أسمحيلى أغير شوية يا عبير وأقول...,,
ليس المهم أن تحب ... ولا حتى من تحب ...
الأهم دوماً أن تعرف كيف تحب

----------


## جيهان محمد على

أنهزمُ كثيراً هذى الأيام
أرجع بيتى مهزوماً مع كل أصيل
أنزع سهماً من قلبى
أخيط الرقعة وأنام
وصباحاً تتجدد كالشمس دواماً
معجزة إستيقاظ قتيل

(أحمد تيمور)

----------


## nariman

*سمعت نقطه ميه جوه المحيط*
*بتقول لنقطه متنزليش فى الغويط*
*قلت أنا ..أخاف عليكى م الغرق*
*ده اللى يخاف م الوعد يبقى عبيط*

*وعجبى*

*صلاح جاهين*
 :f2:

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

* عندما يشدد البكاء بداخلى يشدد إسرار قلبى على التحدى*

----------


## جيهان محمد على

(منتصف المسيرة)

قد قالت الأيام 
كلمتها الأخيرة
للحب سيرتهُ
وقد غربت لنا فى الحب سيرهُ
الموتُ
آخرُ رحلة الدنيا
وهذا موتنا 
يأتى بمنتصف المسيرة
(أحمد تيمور )

----------


## nariman

*الموت هو الحقيقه فى حياتنا*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

* عندما تبكى عيناك لا تنتظر من يمسح دمعك إلا يداك*

----------


## سوما

*
*

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> * عندما تبكى عيناك لا تنتظر من يمسح دمعك إلا يداك*


وأيدى أحبابك أيضاً يا هايدى ... فلا طعم للحياة بدون أحباب يواسونا ونجدهم بجانبنا وقت إنكسارنا ودموعنا ...,,

----------


## عزة نفس

*أن أعطيت .......أنسى

وأن أخذت .......أذكر*

----------


## جيهان محمد على

جحيمُ هوالعشق
أعلم
أنى أحدثكم عن جحيم
فهل تأخذون مقاعدكم
فوق ألسنة النار
حتى أحاضركم
عن جلال اللظى
واللهيب العظيم

(أحمد تيمور)

----------


## سوما

*اللهم بلغنا ليلة القدر.... أمين يارب العالمين*

----------


## *doody amer*

وهشارك بجملة بسيطة كلنا عرفنها  بس في ناس بتنساها   :2:  اضحك للدنيا تضحكلك :hey: 
                                        تقبلي مروري

----------


## nariman

*علقت فى المسمار قناع مهزله*
*ومعاه قناع مأساه بحزنه ابتلا*
*بصيت لقيتهم يشبهوا بعضهم*
*وأهو ده العجب يا ولاد وإلا فلا*

*وعجبى*

*صلاح جاهين*

**

----------


## زهره

نعيب زماننا والعيب فينا ...............وما لزماننا عيب سوا

----------


## جيهان محمد على

كأن
كأن الذى هو بينى وبينك
ثم إتفاقاً
على أن نكون على طرفى كوكب مستطيل
يحاول أن يستدير
ولا يستطيع
فنبقى كما نحن
خطين فوق الخريطة
بينهما من تضاريسها
غربةُ وشتات
أنا فى أقاصى الجنوب
وأنت على قمة فى الشمال
تروح الرياح
وترجع فى سنة بيننا
والسفائن تأتى وتذهب
من كل صوب
ويبقى الجنوب جنوباً
ويبقى الشمال شمالاً
ويبقى على مرفئينا
إلى أبد الآبدين الثبات

(أحمد تيمور)

----------


## agogo

:Evil 2: ا(لزمالك دائما يتغلب) هاكذا عودنا الزمالك

----------


## hummer2

رمضان كريم
وكل عام وانتم طيبين 
وبكامل الصحة والسعادة

----------


## KANE2008

he is back
,the big red machine
 , the path of destruction,
a big monster with 210 cm and 180 kilos of pure muscles
alone against 10 most powerful wrestlers ,
now he is out of fire
 it is the legend of (kane)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=http:...?v=akSWmxmK8r4

----------


## العسل المر

> كأن
> كأن الذى هو بينى وبينك
> ثم إتفاقاً
> على أن نكون على طرفى كوكب مستطيل
> يحاول أن يستدير
> ولا يستطيع
> فنبقى كما نحن
> خطين فوق الخريطة
> بينهما من تضاريسها
> ...


*
قوية جدا جدا .. .. .. تسلم ايدك يا استاذة / جيهان   .. .. كل سنة وحضرتك بخير . 

كم هو رائع كل ما تأتين به من صنيع قلمك ونقلك البناء الثرى .

إكتفاء ذاتى

علمنى العمر المجدب
أن أمسى حجرا
أن أتحاشى تجربة العشق
وأن أتفادى فى عينيكِ الخطرا
أن أحبس فى رأتى النار
وأن أكتم فى قلبى الشررا
علمنى العمر المجدب 
أن أحتمل العطش العمرا
علمنى العمر المجدب
ألا أستدعى
من خارج أرضى نهرا
ألا أطلب 
من غير سمائى المطرا  

( تيمور )*

----------


## سوما

[frame="7 80"]اللهم أنك عفو كريم تحب العفو .. فأعفو عنا[/frame]

----------


## nariman

*ساعات أقوم الصبح قلبى حزين..أطل بره الباب ياخدنى الحنين*
*اللى اشتريته إنباع واللى لقيته ضاع ..واللى قابلته راح وفات الأنين*
 :f2: 
*صلاح جاهين*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

* عندما يكون الموت هو الفرار الوحيد من قسوة الدنيا لطلبته كل ليله من الله*

----------


## زهره

كلما زادت معرفتي بالانسان ..........زاد حبي للحيووووووان

----------


## جيهان محمد على

رقتها تتحدانى بقسوة أن أنساها...
أنوثتها النابضة بالفتنة والجاذبية ...
تثير فىّ رعشة الإعجاب ورعشة الخوف ...
إنها بحرُ هائج يحتضن زورقى ....
ثورة بركان أقف على حافته ....
عقل ملحد .. خارق الذكاء .. يناقشنى فى عقيدتى وإيمانى ...,,

بقلم مجهول (ولكنه عاشق)
 :f2:

----------


## KANE2008

> عقل ملحد .. خارق الذكاء .. يناقشنى فى عقيدتى وإيمانى ...,,


وهل يغلب الالحاد الايمان ؟

----------


## KANE2008

Graves Full Of Braves

----------


## ragab al_sherbe

فى اول يوم لى معكم فى هذا المنتدى اود ان اقول لكل واحد منكم كل عام انتم بألف خير ولكم منى كل الود والتحية وانشأ الله نكون دائما متعاونين على البر والتقوى لله عز وجل ..........اشكركم على تواجدى معكم فى هذا المنتدى

----------


## سوما

[frame="7 80"]اللهم اجعل القرآن العظيم ربيع قلوبنا ونور صدورنا وجلاء أحزاننا وذهاب همومنا وغمومنا .. [/frame]

----------


## زهره

فقل لم يدعي في العلم فلسفه .................خفظت اشياء وغابت عنك اشياء.

----------


## الشيخ كريم

يارب فك ضيقة كل محتاج
آمين

----------


## سوما

[frame="7 80"]يا حي يا قيوم برحمتك أستغيث أصلح لي شأني كله ولا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين .. [/frame]

----------


## زهره

يارب لك الحمد كما يبغي لجلال وجه وعظيم سلطانك .

----------


## nariman

*زحام وأبواق سيارات مزعجه*
*اللى يطوله رصيف يبقى نجا*
*لو كنت جنبى يا حبيبى أنا..*
*مش كنت أشوف إن الحياه مبهجه* 
*وعجبى* 
*صلاح جاهين*
 :f2:

----------


## KANE2008

> فقل لم يدعي في العلم فلسفه .................خفظت اشياء وغابت عنك اشياء.


عجبنى اوى البيت ده  :y: 
لان للاسف ناس كتير عماله تزنبق وهى مش فاهمه وخلاص  :: 
شغل بغبغنات بجد
واهو كله فى الهجايص هههههههههههههههه

----------


## سوما

[frame="7 80"]سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقهِ ورِضَا نفسِهِ وزِنُة عَرشِهِ ومِداد كلماته ..[/frame]

----------


## **أمة الله**

*عــيـد ســعـيــد
كـل عــام وأنتم بخــير*
 ::

----------


## basbos

من يطارد عصفورين يفقدهما معاً

----------


## سوما

قال الله تعالى:[frame="10 80"]وَإِذَا سَأَلَكَ عِبَادِي عَنِّي فَإِنِّي قَرِيبٌ أُجِيبُ دَعْوَةَ الدَّاعِي إِذَا دَعَانِي فَلْيَسْتَجِيبُوا لِي وَلْيُؤْمِنُوا بِي لَعَلَّهُمْ يَرْشُدُونَ[/frame]

----------


## nariman

*ولو اتضنيت و فنيت وعمرى إنفرط*
*مش عاوز ألجأ للحلول الوسط*
*وكمان شطط وجنون مانيش عاوز*
*يا مين يقولى الصح فين والغلط*

*وعجبى*

*صلاح جاهين*
 :f2:

----------


## جيهان محمد على

(إذا لم يكن أمامنا خيار مع الألم الذى يفرضه علينا الآخرون 
فإن الأفضل لنا هو أن يكون ألمُنا ... نبيلاً ... مترفعاً
وليس ألماً ذليلاً ضائعاً)

عبد الوهاب مطاوع

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*كلام القلب ديماً بيكون أصعب من كلام اللسان

علشان كده ديما بيفقد قدرته على التعبير*

----------


## pussycat

> كأن
> كأن الذى هو بينى وبينك
> ثم إتفاقاً
> على أن نكون على طرفى كوكب مستطيل
> يحاول أن يستدير
> ولا يستطيع
> فنبقى كما نحن
> خطين فوق الخريطة
> بينهما من تضاريسها
> ...




الله يا جيهان

بجد كلام أكثر من رائع

لمستى قلبى حقا

لا تعليق

----------


## إبراهيم علام

لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك
إني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*جعلت من حياتى حلم وصحيت على مافيش

وصيت كل إللى يحبونى لو مُت

 يكتبوا على قبرى لم أعيش*

----------


## مظلوووم

اللمه لمه تحلى فى ساعه العصارى
تفتح مزاد على الحب تلقى الف شارى
شاهد بيفضل من البدايه للنهايه
وفى كل ركن فى قلبه يحكيلك حكايه
وكفايه لما بتلاقيه فاتح دراعه بيناديك
ويقول تعالا فى حضنى  دا انت واحشنى موت

----------


## العسل المر

طعم البيوت !!

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> طعم البيوت !!


 
إن شاء الله ترجع تحس بطعم البيوت من تانى ....
كل سنة وإنت طيب وعيد سعيد 
 :Smart:

----------


## ragab al_sherbe

اللهم انا نسألك حسن الخلق وحسن الدعاء وحسن العمل وتقبلنا فيمن عتدك ياأرحم الراحمين

----------


## أشرف المجاهد

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

 

 الحمدلله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين 



كل عام والأمة الاسلامية جميعا بخير وسعادة 

تقبل منا ومنكم أعمالنا الصالحة وغفر لنا خطايانا 

ندعو الله أن يتقبل الله منا رمضان ويبلغنا رمضان القادم ان شاء الله 



ربنا يسعد ايامكم جميعا 

جزاكم الله خيرا 

أسألكم الدعـــــــــــــاء



ولا تنسوا ذكر الله 

لا اله الا الله 
محمد رسول الله



عيد فطر سعيد على جميع المسلمين والمسلمات 

*

----------


## ragab al_sherbe

اللهم انا نسألك القبول فى رمضان فاننا ضائعون بدون قبولك لنا ...ولكن اليقين والأمل هما قارب النجاة لنا فى ان تقبلنا فيمن عندك يااااااااااااااااااااااالله ...............آمين رب العالمين

----------


## **أمة الله**

*(ان ينصركم الله فلا غالب لكم)*

----------


## سوما

[CENTER]

----------


## عزة نفس

*لا تفكر فى المفقود -- حتى لا تفقد الموجود

*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> [b]لا تفكر فى المفقود -- حتى لا تفقد الموجود



*الله ياعبير على الشجن

لا تقارن ما لديك بما مع غيرك حتى لا تفقد إقتناعك به*

----------


## ragab al_sherbe

اللهم ارزقنا بهجة العيد كل يوم وارزقنا بركة رمضان طوال العام وارزقنا الاخلاص فى العمل وقبوله على الدوام ...............اللهم آمين ..............كل عام انتم بخير

----------


## مظلوووم

الى كل احبائى فى المنتدى 
كل عام وانتم بخير  :f:   :f:

----------


## سوما



----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*العيد فرح وزقطيط

وسعاده وفرح وتنطيط

هنخلى الدنيا زغريط

علشان السعاده تزيد

وكل سنه وإنتم بألف خير*

----------


## **أمة الله**

*كل عام وأنتم بخير*

----------


## عزة نفس

*

عظيم أن تبتسم ودموعك على وشك الانهيار*

----------


## nariman

عجبى على العجب العجيب العجاب
لما الحقيقه تطل بعد احتجاب
وتروح وتحلا وفجأه تصبح مفيش
كمثل طراطيش بحر ياما خد وجاب

وعجبى

صلاح جاهين
 :f2:

----------


## **أمة الله**

*( ان الله لا يضيع أجر من أحسن عملاً )*

----------


## جيهان محمد على

إكتشاف قديم

ستكتشفين 
بأنى ملء كيانك
حتى وإن كنتِ فى صحبة الآخرين
فروحى إسهرى معهم أجمعين
سأبقى بعينيكِ
نجم المساء الحزين
أنا فى عروقكِ
بعض دماكِ 
وفى رأتيكِ
شهيقُ الأسى 
وزفير الأنين
أنا هاجس ساكن فى ضميرك
مستوطن فى زوايا العيون
أنا فوق جلدكِ
منتشر مثلما زغب أشقر
فوق بشرتكِ اليلكية
مغتسل بالشذى والحنين
أنا فى تلافيف عقلك
ظن تضائل يا حلوتى
بالقياس إليه اليقين
أنا فى تضاعيف روحك
منطقة حرة
ليس فيها
سوى منطق عامر بالجنون
وفى رحم الأم منكِ
أنا رابض
فى ثبات الجنين 


الرائع (أحمد تيمور)

----------


## سوما

[frame="13 80"]دوام الحال من المحال......[/frame]

----------


## **أمة الله**

*القناعة كنز لا يفنى*

----------


## nariman

نقطه مراره كمان على مشروبى
دوبها ياساقى حسب مطلوبى
طبع الحياه ..مش برضه فيها وفيها؟
ليالى وردى ونهارات خروبى

وعجبى

صلاح جاهين
 :f2:

----------


## مظلوووم

[frame="13 80"]ماحد فينا خلى من الهم
حتى قلوع المراكب
واياك تقول للواطى ياعم
ولو كان فوق القلعه راكب[/frame]

----------


## مظلوووم

[frame="13 80"]ماحد فينا خلى من الهم حتى قلوع المراكب واياك تقول للواطى يا عم ولو كان فوق القلعه راكب[/frame]

----------


## عزة نفس

*احترس من القلب ذو المفاتيح الكثيرة فلست وحدك من سيدخله.*

----------


## reda laby

الأمل وِحِش .. لحظة الشعور بضياعه 
 :No:  :No:  :No:  :No:

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*إذا فشلت فى أن تحافظ على ذكرياتك القديمه ... فحاول أن تصنع ذكريات جديده من أجل البقاء

مملكة الحب*

----------


## العسل المر

مسلسل البرد والاحتقان والصداع وارتفاع الحرارة  .. ..  وزحمة الشغل المتعطل  .. ، 

تعبت

----------


## nariman

*لولا إختلاف الرأى يا محترم*
*لولا الزلطتين مالوقود إنضرم*
*ولولا فرعين ليف سوا مخاليف*
*كان بينا حبل الود كيف إتبرم؟*

*وعجبى*

*صلاح جاهين*
 :f2:

----------


## **أمة الله**

*إذا نسيت إساءة الآخرين...دام لك ودهم*

----------


## مظلوووم

دا للى بينسى بقى 
هههههههههههههههههههههههه
كن كالنار
نور ودفء وحراره للاخرين
ومن يحاول الاقتراب لما بداخلك
يحترق

----------


## سوما

لا إله إلا الله.. محمد رسول الله

----------


## مظلوووم

اللهم ارنا الحق حقا وارزقنا اتباعه
وارنا الباطل باطلا وارزقنا اجتنابه

----------


## zizoYAzizo

رَبَّنَا لا تُؤَاخِذْنَا إِنْ نَسِينَا أَوْ أَخْطَأْنَا رَبَّنَا وَلا تَحْمِلْ عَلَيْنَا إِصْرًا كَمَا حَمَلْتَهُ عَلَى الَّذِينَ مِنْ قَبْلِنَا رَبَّنَا وَلا تُحَمِّلْنَا مَا لا طَاقَةَ لَنَا بِهِ وَاعْفُ عَنَّا وَاغْفِرْ لَنَا وَارْحَمْنَا أَنْتَ مَوْلانَا فَانصُرْنَا عَلَى الْقَوْمِ الْكَافِرِينَ

----------


## **أمة الله**

*{ لله الأمر من قبل ومن بعد }*

----------


## إبراهيم علام

سـلام إذا حـان وقـت ممـاتي … وغطــى التـــــــراب الطهــور رفـاتـــي ..
وصــرت بظلمـة قبري وحيدا … ولا مـن شفيـــع ســوى حسناتـــــــي ..
فلا تذكــروني بسوء فيكفــــي … الــذي قــد جنيتـــه طــــوال حياتـــي ..
دعوني أنم في ضريحي سعيدا .. وعذرا على كل ماض وآت
لا دار للمـرء بعد الموت يسكنها
إلا التي كان قبل الموت يـبنيها
فإن بناها بخيرٍ طاب مسكنها
وإن بنــــــــــــاها بـشـــــرٍ خــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاب بـــــــــــــــــــــانيها

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*الكل فى مدرسة الحياه يتعلم*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*

تائه أنا فى عالم النسيان أرتدى قناع الأمل وأسير بلا عنوان

أفتقد هاويتى ونفسى وما فيها ... والفرح يأتينى للحظه وباقى لحظات أحزان

هكذا أكون أنا .... وهكذا يكون الزمان*

----------


## العسل المر

كرنب زبادى !!

----------


## مظلوووم

Memory,
 all alone in the moonlight
I can dream of the old days
Life was beautiful then
I remember the time
 I knew what happiness was
Let the memory live again

----------


## زهره

إذا أنت اكرمت الكريم ملكته. . وإذا أنت أكرمت اللئيم تمردا

----------


## العسل المر

امدحني‏:‏ قد لا اصدقك ‏.‏ 
انتقدني‏:‏ قد لا احبك‏.
‏ تجاهلني‏:‏ قد لا اسامحك‏.
‏ شجعني قد لا انساك.

ولكن لاتفعل .. ..  فلا احد يساوي !!  .. .. لا شئ يهم .‏

----------


## سوما

[frame="7 80"]ما نال العاقل من خصمه.. بقدر ما نال الجاهل من نفسه..[/frame]

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

*عندما تذهب .. فبالتأكد انت كش راجع يعنى ؟؟ مش محتاجة ذكاء  


اذكروا الله دائماً وابداً*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> *عندما تذهب .. فبالتأكد انت كش راجع يعنى ؟؟ مش محتاجة ذكاء  
> *


*لالالاء عندما تذهب .... روح وتعالى بسرعه 

**********

إحساس يملئهو الخوف و يتحطم مع الزمان .... وبيسأل بكره هيكون مقلوف ولا هيتغير مع الاحزان ...؟!
*

----------


## زهره

حاضر يا زهر ناعمين يا زهر ...........عاجبك كده لعبك يا زهر .تصلحني تخصمني شهر .

----------


## nariman

*ورا قدام ..فوق تحت..يمين شمال*
*تحت الميه..فى الجو..أو فى الرمال*
*طلب الكمال يحرم على الممكن*
*والممكنات دول محرومين م الكمال*

*وعجبى*

*صلاح جاهين*
**

----------


## العسل المر

وحدى لكن ونسان وماشى كدا  .. .. ببتعد معرفش او بقترب .. .. ،

----------


## العسل المر

ليس الحب ان تبقى مع من تحب  .. .. لكن الحب ان تثق بانك بقلب من تحب  .. .. هكذا تقول - ولكن !!

----------


## **أمة الله**

*من تواضع لله رفعه الله*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*انا كل ما أحتاج أتكلم مع حد قلبى بيرتحلوا ... يطلع كمان هو إتألم ملحقش اكمل وأشرحلوا

حصلوا نفس إللى حصلى أحكيلوا وهو يكملى ... وبدل ما أشكيلوا حالى يشكيلى هو ويتكلم

وبقلوا كلام ياسلام ياسلام لو أقولوا لنفسى وأتعلم

أنغام ... بحتاج أتكلم*

----------


## جيهان محمد على

إن نفساً لم يشرق الحب فيها
هى نفسُ لم تدرى ما معناها
فأنا بالحبِ قدر عرفتُ نفسى
وبالحبِ قد عرفتُ... الله

(ميخائيل نعيمة)

----------


## سوما

[frame="3 80"]ما لم يكن عندك يوما.... لن تفتقده..[/frame]

----------


## nariman

*عالجسر شفت الصبح تحت الضباب*
*بين اللى لسه بينغرس واللى طاب*
*ماإهتز قلبى لنبت طالع جديد*
*قد اللى ماشى ..وتحت باطه كتاب*

*وعجبى*

*صلاح جاهين*
**

----------


## أشرف المجاهد

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

حاسبوا انفسكم قبل أن تحاسبوا وزنوا اعمالكم قبل أن توزن عليكم 

ولا تنسوا قراءة سورة الكهف اليوم الجمعة 

جزاكم الله خيرا*

----------


## سوما

دنيااااااااااااااااااا ودايم مين فيها...
 :Excl:

----------


## nariman

*اللى يغنى بيوصف جنه عايش فيها ويا حبيبه*
*واللى بيسمع كان يتمنى بس الجنه مجاتش نصيبه*
*يسمع عنها ومشفهاش..قرب منها ومطالهاش*
*يعنى الحب اللى بيتغنى غير الحب اللى بيتعاش*

**
*أنغام ..القلوب*

----------


## جيهان محمد على

(فاقد الإرادة هو أشقى البشر)

أرسطو

----------


## العسل المر

اسوء تلت حاجات ف الدنيا هما حاجتين الحب .

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

* دائماً السعاده الحقيقيه فى حياتنا مجرد لحظات ...*

----------


## جيهان محمد على

(أعطنى بيتاً سعيداً ... وخذ وطناً سعيداً )

عباس محمود العقاد

----------


## سوما

[frame="9 80"]الحياة هى الأمل....... ومعظم الأمال تولد من رماد اليأس....[/frame]

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*كلما ذاد النجاح ذادت المسؤليه للمحافظه عليه*

----------


## nariman

*أعرف عيون هى الجمال والحسن*
*وأعرف عيون تاخد القلوب بالحضن*
*وعيون مخيفه وقاسيه ..وعيون كتير*
*وبحس فيهم كلهم بالحــزن*

*وعجبى*

*صلاح جاهين*
**

----------


## جيهان محمد على

ذو العقلِ يشقى فى النعيم بعقله
وأخو الجهالةِ بالشقاوةِ ينعمُ

المتنبى

----------


## مظلوووم

زاد وليس ذاد يا مملكه

سوء الظن من حسن الفطن

----------


## العسل المر

الدور على مين ياللى !!

----------


## سوما

[frame="9 80"]To Be or not To Be .. أكون أو لا أكون[/frame]

----------


## محمود عوده

القناعه كنز لا تفنى و النفس اماره بالسوء

----------


## zizoYAzizo

*كم هي الدنيا رخيصــة* 
قال الإمام الشافعي :
يا من يعانق دنيا لا بقاء لها ..... يمسي ويصبح في دنياه سافرا
هلا تركت لذي الدنيا معانقة ..... حتى تعانق في الفردوس أبكارا
إن كنت تبغي جنان الخلد تسكنها ..... فينبغي لك أن لا تأمن النارا

----------


## سوما

[frame="7 80"]من خاف من شئ هرب منه.. ومن خاف من الله هرب إليه..[/frame]

----------


## العسل المر

الدنيا كلها ورق .. .. يبقى ويعيش الورق –  واحنا البشر نحترق

----------


## nariman

*الدنيا صندوق دنيا..دور بعد دور*
*الدكه هى .. وهى كــل الديكـــور*
*يمشى اللى شاف ويسيب لغيره مكان*
*كــان عربجـــى أو كــان إمبراطــور*

*وعجبى*

*صلاح جاهين*
 :f2:

----------


## سوما

[frame="13 80"]الدنيا إذا أقلبت على شخص أعطت له محاسن غيره..
بينما  إذا أدبرت عنه سلبته محاسن نفسه....[/frame]

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*الحب .... ما هو إلا شجن وقلب من عشقه إشتجن*

----------


## جيهان محمد على

فى ظل حكومة فاضلة (الفقر عار)
وفى ظل حكومة سيئة (الغنى هو العار)

كونفوشيوس

----------


## سوما

[frame="7 80"]لا إله إلا الله .. محمد رسول الله[/frame]

----------


## احمد علوش

الاخت حنين / فكرتك جميله ويسعدني ان اشترك معك بهذه المقوله ( خذ عبره ممن مضي قبلك ولاتكن عبره لمن ياتي بعدك )

----------


## **أمة الله**

*لا تقل ملكى؛ فالملك ملك الله*

----------


## زي الملايكة

اذا فارقت الروح الجسد
واذا قست الام على الولد
واذا زادت هموم الناس فى العدد
فلن انساك طوال الامد

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*إنتهت لحظات سعادتى سريعاً .... وأعود ثانياً إلى شرنَقت أحزانى*

----------


## زي الملايكة

هل يمكن ان نستعيد الماضى دون ان نجرح من نحب؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
وان كان ممكن
فكيف؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## جيهان محمد على

إذا تم العقل ... نقُص الكلام

----------


## بنت شهريار

*

وحشـــــــــــــتونى
*

----------


## سوما

[frame="13 80"]إذا إردت عملا يتم بإتقان.. قم به بنفسك.. 
 :Lookaround2: [/frame]

----------


## سوما

[frame="15 80"]أحياناً يكون الدواء هو الداء الذى يقضى علينا.. [/frame]

----------


## بنت شهريار

البعض يبحث عن السعادة
والبعض يصنعها
 :f2:

----------


## زي الملايكة

احيانا يجعلك الحب تعيش حياتك كلها
كانك عشتها فى لحظه
وما العمر الا دقائق وثوانى

----------


## عزة نفس

_[grade="00008b ff4500 008000 4b0082"]ابتسامة المهزوم 

تفقد المنتصر فرحته[/grade]_

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> _[grade="00008b ff4500 008000 4b0082"]ابتسامة المهزوم 
> 
> تفقد المنتصر فرحته[/grade]_


*الله عليكى 

اقنعة الحياه كثيره وقناع الموت واحدُ*

----------


## سوما

*الناس لا يحتملون الألم إلا إذا كان هناك أمل.. وبدون الأمل ينتصر الألم..*

----------


## محمود عوده

وانا اوقع واقول ان القناعه كنز لا يفنى بالرغم من عدم وجودها هذه الايام

----------


## زي الملايكة

الحمد لله
عدد خلقه
ورضا نفسه
وزنه عرشه
ومداد كلماته
الحمد لله عدد ما ذكره الذاكرون
الحمد لله ما غفل عنه الغافلون
الحمد لله زنه عرش الرحمن
الحمد لله تملا الميزان
ولا حول ولا قوه الا بالله العلى العظيم

----------


## اميرة الرومنسية

ماطار طير وارتفع الا كما طار وقع

----------


## ragab al_sherbe

ان كان البعد مر فانى لاأستطيع البعد عنكم وان كان الحب غالى فانتم عندى أغلى من الحب ...........ان كان الدمع غالى فانى اناديكم بكل دموعى احبكم وان كان الدم أغلى فكل قطرة تكتب أساميكم ............لأنكم أصدقاء فى أغلى منتدى ...............مصر مصر مصر ..........آسرة القلوب  يامصر....................الله الله الله عليكى يامصر

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*لو لم تستطيع أن تصنع لك إسمً داخل صفحات الحياه ... لا تغضب إذا تجاهلتك الدنيا

مملكة الحب*

----------


## زهره

كل ده كان ليه .

----------


## جيهان محمد على

أيام نتمناها تأتى ... ولا تأتى
وأيام نتمنى نسيانها ... ولا ننساها
وأيام نكره وجودنا فيها ... ونحياها
أعجب لامر الإنسان الذى يطلب مزيداً من الأيام
ليعيشها ...!!!!!!

----------


## سوما

*من منا لا يحلم.. فكل الناس يحلمون ..
ولكن من يحلمون بالليل يستيقظون ليجدوا أن أحلامهم كانت سراباً ..
أما من يحلمون بالنهار فهم واقعين لأنهم يعملون لتحقيق أحلامهم.. *

----------


## محمود عوده

يقول المثل من صادق الناس شاركهم اموالهم

----------


## زي الملايكة

للصبر حدود

----------


## ragab al_sherbe

يوم جديد .........اذن هناك امل جديد يجب ان نسعى الى تحقيقه

----------


## سوما

*[grade="00008b ff6347 008000 4b0082"]ضمد جراحك وأنتفض ..فالضربة التى لا تميتك تقويك..[/grade]*

----------


## nariman

*قالوا السياسـه مهلكه بشكل عـام*
*وبحورها يابنى خشنه مش ريش نعام*
*غـوص فيها تلقى الغرقانيـن كلهـم*
*شايلين غنايم ..والخفيف اللى عــام*

*وعجبى*

*صلاح جاهين*

----------


## زي الملايكة

اللهم انى اشكو اليك ضعف قوتى وقلت حيلتى وهوانى على الناس
انت رب المستضعفين وانت ربى
الى من تكلنى
الى بعيد يتجهمنى
ام الى عدو ملكته امرى
ان لم يكن بك غضب على فلا ابالى
ولكن عافيتك هى اوسع لى
اعوذ بنور وجهك الذى اشرقت له الظلمات
وصلح عليه امر الدنيا
من ان ينزل بى سخطك
او يحل على غضبك
لك العتبى حتى ترضى
ولا حول ولا قوه الا بالله العلى العظيم

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*لماذا نكابر وعلى من ... على أنفسنا ولا على من ...........؟!*

----------


## العسل المر

هفرقع من الشغل - كرهت المكتب - بفطر فيه وبتغدى فيه وبتعشى حالا وانا بكتب المشاركة دى وانا فيه بردة - بالذمة دا كلام !! - اجيب مخدة بقا وانام مكانى - عشان تبقى كملت

----------


## زي الملايكة

ههههههههههههههههه
انت على طول كده
متضايق
خليك كووووووووووووووووول
معلش
اليوم معدش فيه

----------


## العسل المر

الدكتورة بتاعة الكول !! 

لما تقعدى من 7:55 صباحا لحد 11:30 مساءا بدون بريك غير خمس دقايق فى اوقات الصلاة ، وتقوليلى كووول َ!! طب كوووولى انتى بقا - انتى لو مكانى هتبقى كووووووووول - اكيد مش معقوووول

----------


## crazynut

سبحان الله و بحمده 
سبحان الله العظيم

----------


## أشرف المجاهد

*اذكروا الله يذكركم*

----------


## مظلوووم

ان لم تكن اسدا اكلتك الذئاب 
(الشيخ ايمن الظواهرى  ::  )

----------


## سوما

[frame="7 80"]لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلى العظيم..[/frame]

----------


## زي الملايكة

الدكتورة بتاعة الكول !!
لما تقعدى من 7:55 صباحا لحد 11:30 مساءا بدون بريك غير خمس دقايق فى اوقات الصلاة ، وتقوليلى كووول َ!! طب كوووولى انتى بقا - انتى لو مكانى هتبقى كووووووووول 


ههههههههههههههههه
اكيد مش هبقى كول
لكن انا بهون عليك
دا جزاتى
ماشى يا سيدى 
مقبوله
هههههههههههههههه

----------


## زي الملايكة

الحب سؤال ما تعرفش تجاوب عليه

----------


## زي الملايكة

نقل فؤادك حيث شئت من الهوى
ما القلب الا للحبيب الاول

----------


## سوما

* اللهم إني اسألك العافية في الدنيا والاخرة ..اللهم إني أسألك العفو في ديني ودنياي وأهلي ومالي ..اللهم استر عورتي وامن روعتي ..
اللهم احفضني من بين يدي ومن خلفي وعن يميني وعن شمالي ومن فوقي وأعوذ بعظمتك أن أغتال من تحتي .. أمين يارب العالمين *

----------


## سوما

[frame="7 80"]فى الحب خيراً لك أن لا تبدأ .. من أن تبدأ ولا تعرف كيف تنتهي..[/frame]

----------


## زي الملايكة

اياك ان تنقلك الحاء والباء
الى 
الذال واللام

----------


## عاشقة النسيم

-كن كالنحلة (تقف على كل زهرة فتأخذ منها رحيقها دون أن تؤذها ).

----------


## bedo_ic

اللهم دبر لى فانى لا احسن التدبير

----------


## جيهان محمد على

(إذا رأيت العلماء على أبواب الملوك فقل بئس الملوك وبئس العلماء وإذا رأيت الملوك على أبواب العلماء فقل نعم الملوك ونعم العلماء)
الإمام على بن أبى طالب

----------


## زي الملايكة

النسيان
هو ان تنسى من تحب
من هو
ما يشغله
ما يؤلمه
ما وجوده
هو ان تنسى ما تحاول ان تنساه

----------


## سوما

*فى أحلامك حاول أن تحلم بمفردك فلا يشاركك أحد فى تحقيق حلمك فيسهل تحقيقه..
وأن شاركك أخرين فى حلمك فيجب أن يكون حلمك هو حلمهم وهذا ما يصعب تحقيقه...*

----------


## جيهان محمد على

بدونك...!!!
ليس للأيام معنى أو قيمة ...
وجودك ...!!!
دائماً ما كان يولد فى نفسى أجمل وأروع ألحانها...
فبرغم البعد .. والمسافات ...والحواجز 
برغم كل ذلك المستحيل الذى يحيط بنا
سيبقى حنينى إليك نبعُ متجدد لا ينضب أبداً...

----------


## العسل المر

> اياك ان تنقلك الحاء والباء
> الى
> الذال واللام


 والله من احلى الجمل اللى قريتها ف المنتدى - حقيقة والله جمله قوية - يمكن انا حاسسها زيادة عن اللزوم - بس بردة حلوة

----------


## zizoYAzizo

*شمعة.. حاقده*
*هى* مازلت تحرق نفسها بنفسها وتتأمل بلسان اللهب كل ما حولها, كل شىء ضخم وكبير صغير للغاية داخل لسان اللهب وكل شىء صغير وحقير يلقى عليه اللهب هيبة وضخامة تظهر فى ظله المتراقص على الجدار. تماما كتلك الأسماء والشخصيات التى لم ينفكوا يتبولون فى أذاننا بأسمائهم, حتى يُخيل لك أنهم كانوا من عالم آخر أو أنهم فى حد ذاتهم آلهه مُقدسة لن تتمكن يوماً من أن تلحق بركابهم, حتى أنهم لم يتوانوا عن صرف كل فعل شاذ وحقير ومستنكر منهم إلى العبقرية,الحقيقة أن كل هؤلاء المقدسون ماهم إلا حُشيّرات صغيرة تافهة سُلط عليها الضوء فظهرت لها ظلال ضخمة على الجهه المقابلة. ظلال لا تظهر أى معالم لهم فقط شىء وهمى ضخمى وكلمات رنانة فى الخلفية لتترك أثارا فى النفوس الضعيفة 
 :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:

----------


## سوما

*عندما يموت الحلم وييئس الأمل وتتوه نبضات القلب مع همسات الروح الضائعة فى زحام الحياة..
وعندما يشعر القلب بأن دقاته كدقات طبول الجنازات وتتنفس هواء يخنق إحساسك ..
وعندما تكون الدموع مخنوقة والضحكات مستحيلة والكلمات بلا معنى..
وعندما تكون أنت لست أنت والأخر ليس هو ..
وعندما تشعر بان الأشياء بلا معنى والألوان بلا روح وأوراق الأشجار لها ألف لون ولكن ليس بينهما اللون الأخضر وألوان الزهور تدوربين الأسود والرمادى والكحلى .. 
وعندما تشعر بأن عينيك تنظران فى اللاشئ و بلا شئ و للا شئ ..
فعندئذ أبحث عن روحك حتما ستجدها ضائعة فى عالم هلامى ليس له حدود ..ولكن بالرغم ذلك كله لا تخف فقديماًً قالوا :
 "قل لمن يحمل هماًً بأن همه لن يدوم.. فكما تفنى السعادة هكذا تفنى الهموم.. "*

----------


## nariman

*ماآنتاش بتلعب ليه ياروح بابـا ؟*
*ولا عسكرى ولا لص فى عصابه ؟*
*إلعب أسد أو ديب رهيب أو غزال*
*دى الدنيا فى نهايه المطاف غابه*

*وعجبى*
*صلاح جاهين*
 :f2:

----------


## Moonshadow

انا عضو جديد
حبيت اشارك
بكلمة مشورة بتقول

ان اردت شيئا بصدق فاطلق صراحة فان عاد اليك فهو ملكك للابد وان لم يعد فانه لم يكن لك من البداية

----------


## سوما

أحياناً يكون العرى فى العقول لا فى الأجساد وحدها..

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

* اليأس : ساعات بيكون جوانا وساعات مش موجود

 بس لو إستسلمنا له للحظه أكيد ... أكيد هنموت *

----------


## جيهان محمد على

(هناك شخص واحد لم يذق طعم الفشل فى حياته .. إنه الرجل الذى يعيش بلا هدف)

نيتشة

----------


## محمود عوده

اخت زي الملائكه انا اختلف معاكي في الرأي القلب يحب اكثر من واحده

----------


## عزة نفس

*الابتسامة كلمة طيبة بغير حروف*

----------


## محمود عوده

اخت جيهان غالبيه كتاباتك عن الالم ارجو ان لا تكوني يأساني من الحياه مع تمنياتي لك بالسعاده و السرور

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> اخت جيهان غالبيه كتاباتك عن الالم ارجو ان لا تكوني يأساني من الحياه مع تمنياتي لك بالسعاده و السرور


 
مش عارفة ليه ناس كتير بتاخد الإنطباع دة عنى  :2: 
بس صدقنى فعلاً مش كل كتاباتى حزن مع إن معظم الأوقات اللى بحب أكتب فيها هى لحظات الحزن أو الضيق :No:  ودة لان الواحد ساعتها مش بيلاقى صديق غير الورقة والقلم ...بس صدقنى يا أخى انا مش يائسة من الدنيا ولا حاجة بالعكس ودايماً ما كنت مقتنعه إن ربنا دايماً بيقدر الخير لينا ولازم فى كل الأحوال نرضى ونحسن الظن فى المستقبل ...
أشكرك على إهتمامك وأهلاً بيك معانا فى المنتدى أخ كريم نعتز جداَ بإخوته...,,

----------


## سوما

*خيراً للفتاة أن تكون شوكة صامدة من أن تكون وردة ساقطة..*

----------


## ragab al_sherbe

cc3366يوم جديد .................امل جديد

----------


## محمود عوده

تحيه طيبه مني الى كل زملائي اعضاء المنتدى و نهاركم سعيد بإذن الله

----------


## زي الملايكة

عجبى على حرفين قد سلبا وقارى
حاء حريق
وباء بت فى نارى

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*ليس كل ما يتحدانى  ... أطرقه يفوز هو بالمعركه*

----------


## سوما

عندما تضيق بك الدنيا ولا تجد حولك سوى الظلمة والغربة والأغتراب ويبعد عنك الأحبة ..
ولا تجد سوى روحك صديقاً لروحك وتتوحد نفسك مع نفسك ..
لن تضل الطريق إلى الله هو الملجأ والمنقذ سبحانه وتعالى ..
وحده يشعر بك ويعلم ما فى قلبك.. وخلجات نفسك.. وهمسات روحك لروحك ..
*هو الله لا إله إلا هو لا قيوم سواه هو الله الحى الذى لا يموت .. 
اللطيف المنان الواحد الأحد مالك كل شئ وملك كل شئ ..
وحده سبحانه هو الملجأ والمنقذ ولا طبيب للروح والقلب والنفس سواه.. 
لا إله إلا* *الله*..

----------


## مظلوووم

اطرقه = اتركه ؟
يا بنتى حرام عليكى بجد
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
عدو عاقل خير من صديق جاهل

----------


## زي الملايكة

> اخت زي الملائكه انا اختلف معاكي في الرأي القلب يحب اكثر من واحده


اخى العزيز محمود
محمود لك هذه المداخله
متفقه معك
ان القلب يحب اكثر من مره لكن
يبقى فى القلب حلاوه اول حب
اول لمعه فى العينين من الحب
اول اشراقه فى الوجه من الحب
اول لهفه من الحب
اول دقه قلب
وما يمنعش ان الانسان يحب تانى
لكن
الاول له فرحه تانيه

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*حاضر يامظلوم بس لو قولتها تانى حاول تقنع لسانى ينطقها صح

******************************

كم بقى لدينا من العمر حتى نظل هكذا .....؟!*

----------


## nariman

*أنا قلت كلمه وكان لها معنييــــن*
*كما بطن واحده وتوأمين زى وشين*
*لو دنيا شر ...* *التوأم الخير يموت*
*لو دنيا خير ... الشر يعيش منين*

*وعجبى*

*صلاح جاهين*
**

----------


## زي الملايكة

نعيب زماننا والعيب فينا
وما لزماننا عيب سوانا

----------


## سوما

*تسامح فى كل شئ فيما عدا كرامتك.. وتنازل عن كل شئ فيما عدا مبادئك..*

----------


## ragab al_sherbe

Cc6600[grade="00008b ff6347 008000 4b0082 4169e1"]اليوم يعتبر يوم مهم بالنسبة لى فهو يوافق يوم زواجى منذ 11 عام واهم ما فى هذه الاعوام انها اهدتنى 4 ملائكة صغيرات تملاءن على حياتى كلها ..............حقيقى  اتمنى السعادة الحقيقية لكل الناس ...............كل يوم انتم بأمل جديد مشرق[/grade]

----------


## أشرف المجاهد



----------


## بنت شهريار

*
صباح الخير



*

----------


## ragab al_sherbe

:f2: احلى الاوقات ...........دائما معاكم

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*دائماً تعشق وتتمنى من ليس لك ... فحاول ان تحب وتعشق ما هو لديك

مملكة الحب*

----------


## محمود عوده

سلام للاصدقاء

----------


## العسل المر

لا تسألني عن حالتي .. .. بالقطع تعرفها جيدا  .. ،

----------


## زي الملايكة

اه
حاسه فعلا باشراقه
لسه جايه من اسكندريه
حبيبتى

----------


## muslimaangel_24

ان الله مع الصابرين.............اجعلنا من عبادك الصابرين الصالحين يا رب العالمين.

----------


## مظلوووم

لكل فعل رد فعل مساوى له فى المقدار ومضاد له فى الاتجاه

----------


## العسل المر

الذكريات افضل منك .. .. ،

----------


## زي الملايكة

يا رب افتح لنا ابواب رحمتك
ولا تطرضنا من رحمتك 
امين

----------


## nariman

*منين أجيبها كلمه متألمــــه*
*لعيبه فايره حايره ومصممــه*
*منين أجيبها كلمه تكون بنت أرض*
*تشفى اللى ماشافوش كلام السما*

*وعجبى*

*صلاح جاهين*
 :f2:

----------


## غادة جاد

*يا صاحبي يا صديقي يا اللي طريقك طريقي*
*ده أنا يوم ما أعيش لنفسي*
*ده يوم موتي الحقيقي*
 :Love: 






*............................*

----------


## ragab al_sherbe

> *يا صاحبي يا صديقي يا اللي طريقك طريقي*
> *ده أنا يوم ما أعيش لنفسي*
> *ده يوم موتي الحقيقي*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


اشكرك ياغادة على هذا الكلام ..........واسمحى لى باقتباسه ...........وتقبلى مرورى وارجو ان نكون اصدقاء فى المستقبل القريب.....اخيكى /رجب الشربينى

----------


## العسل المر

زهقت ومن زهقى تعبت

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

* HAPPY VALENTINE DAY*

----------


## سوما

أحياناً يجب أن نقاتل من أجل ما نريد تحقيقه.. 
وهذا إذا كناااااا نريد تحقيقه بالفعل..

----------


## ragab al_sherbe

الحب كل يوم ...........لايوجد احسن من كده  :f2:

----------


## سوما

غزو الإنسان لنفسه.. هو أعظم غزو يحققه الإنسان فى حياته .. :2:

----------


## زي الملايكة

انا فى انتظارك مليت

----------


## مظلوووم

كما الورده فى البستان
وكما القفه ليها ودان
كما تدين يا ابن ادم
لازم فى يوم هاتدان

----------


## زي الملايكة

وما الدنيا الا سفر طويل وان قصر

----------


## nariman

*كرباج سعادة وقلبى منه إجلد*
*رَمَح كأنه حصان ولف البلد*
*ورجع لى نص الليل وسألنى..ليه*
*خجلان تقول إنك سعيد يا ولد*

*وعجبى*

*صلاح جاهين*
 :f2:

----------


## النجمه الحائره

*يارب افتح لنا ابواب رحمتك*
*وارضاء عنا* 
*و اغفر لنا* 
*وارحمنا*
*يارب*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*اللوح قال للمسمار إنت فلقتنى , قال المسمار لو كنت تعرف الدق إللى فوق 
دماغى كنت عذرتنى*

----------


## العسل المر

ههههههههههههههههههههههه جامد  قوى يا هايدى المثل دا !! 

سمعته قبل كدا مرتين - مرة مش مهم اقول فين !! والتانية منك ف موضوع ليكى بتاع كلمة تقريبا وتفسيرها وعلقوا عليها ام سلمى وحد تانى مش فاكر قوى 


جامد جدا  ::  


يا بختك ياللى ما بتشيلش هموم جواك 
يا بختك ياللى متفرقش الدنيا معاك

----------


## زي الملايكة

تعبت منك يا دنيا
كفايه بقى

----------


## النجمه الحائره

يا بنت خالتى عبرتى عنى بس اضافه
واه اه اه اه اه من غدرك

----------


## زي الملايكة

> يا بنت خالتى عبرتى عنى بس اضافه
> واه اه اه اه اه من غدرك


اه
صح يا ايمى والله

----------


## غادة جاد

لسانك لا تذكر به عورات الناس
فكلك عورات وللناس ألسن

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> لسانك لا تذكر به عورات الناس
> فكلك عورات وللناس ألسن


*صح الله عليكى ياغاده

فكل الويل لمن يكشف عورات الاخرين ويدعى عليهم بالكذب*

----------


## غادة جاد

*الله يكرمك يا هايدي
" كن أعقل من أن تسلط على حسناتك ما يذهبها "
*

----------


## loly_h

*

تعصي الإله وأنت تظهر حبه ... هذا محال في القياس بديـع

لو كان حبك صادقا لأطعتـه ... إن المحب لمن يحب مطيـع

في كل يوم يبتديك بنعمــة ... منه وأنت لشكر ذلك مضيع

*

----------


## غادة جاد

*ليست المشكلة أن تسقط ،ولكن المشكلة ألا تستطيع النهوض
*

----------


## محمود عوده

الحب بلى وووووووو العشق سم قاتل

----------


## محمود عوده

هل من اجابه على هالسؤال لماذا يدق القلب دقات سريعه جدا عندما يحب الانسان ولماذا القلب بالذات

----------


## زي الملايكة

> هل من اجابه على هالسؤال لماذا يدق القلب دقات سريعه جدا عندما يحب الانسان ولماذا القلب بالذات


هقولك
بص يا سيدى
لما الانسان بيحب اى حد
بيتعرض لما يسمى الانفعال الخارجى
بياثر على العصب الحائر
مما يؤدى الى زياده افراز بعض الرسائل الكيميائيه
فتؤدى بدورها الى بعض التغيرات
من ضمنها زياده ضربات القلب
ودا من دراستى الطبيه
ونحب نفيد

----------


## سوما

*الحياة هى الأمل* .. ومعظم الأمال تتولد من رماد اليأس..

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*لم أصل الى قمة السعاده الا عندما اقراء سورة الرحمن والغاشيه*

----------


## زهرة الياسمينا

(( اصدق الله يصدقك))

----------


## zezonoh99

الحمد لله الذى لا يحمد على مكروه سواه فلك الحمد ولك الشكر

----------


## زي الملايكة

اهو
كله بيعدى

----------


## النجمه الحائره

اه ه  ه من الدنيا

----------


## زي الملايكة

انما الدنيا تعب طويل

----------


## العسل المر

مات الكلام

----------


## kethara

إن صمتي لا يعني جهلي بما يدور حولي ..
.. ولكن ما يدور حولي لايستحق كلامي

----------


## مظلوووم

من اطاع الله اطاع له كل شىء
ومن خاف الله اخاف منه كل شىء

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> إن صمتي لا يعني جهلي بما يدور حولي ..
> .. ولكن ما يدور حولي لايستحق كلامي


*لا تعليق منتها الروعه فى التعبير

***************

كلما زاد نجاحى للحظه ... زاد معه طموحى باقى اللحظات
*

----------


## زي الملايكة

ان كان الكلام من فضه
فالسكوت من ذهب

----------


## kethara

> *لا تعليق منتها الروعه فى التعبير
> 
> ***************
> 
> كلما زاد نجاحى للحظه ... زاد معه طموحى باقى اللحظات
> *


*
أختى الرقيقه مملكة الحب

شكرا بفيض عذوبتك لردك السامق
وألق تعبيرك الجميل



مع تحيتــــــــــــى*

----------


## زي الملايكة

صبرت حتى اشتكى الصبر من صبرى

----------


## مظلوووم

صوت بلادى



بلادى بلادى





بيدوى عبر الاجيال





صوت حضاره





من يومها جباره





ياما صنعت ابطال ورجال





صوت شعب ماشى الالاف السنين





كل خطوه منه كفاح ملايين





امجاده كتبها بحياته





ومصر حياتها خطى المخلصين





عيش حياتك





بس ابحث عن ذاتك





يا مصرى وشوف عمرها كام





نور وجودك





من خطوه جدودك





شعله عزم وخير وسلام





امجاده كتبها بحياته





ومصر حياتها خطى المخلصين

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> *
> أختى الرقيقه مملكة الحب
> 
> شكرا بفيض عذوبتك لردك السامق
> وألق تعبيرك الجميل
> 
> *


*ده أقل من حقك ياقيثاره لإن كلماتك فعلاً رائعه

**********************

الاحلام ماهى الا حلقه تصل إلى تجاهل الحقيقه وتمنى الخيال*

----------


## kethara

نعم المخلصون نادرون ولكن ما زال منهم البقيه النادره

مع تحيتـــــــى

----------


## سوما

كن لله كما يريد يكن لك الله فوق ما تريد ,,
قيثارة.... رائعة  .. الصورة بالكلمات........ تسلم أيدك  :l:

----------


## العسل المر

فات .. ايوه ايوه فات .. على الفراق سنوات 
لا اتغيرت قلوبنا ولا اللي بينا مات 

انت مشيت في طريق  .. .. وانا مشيت في طريق  
واتارينا ف قلوبنا .. شايلين نفس الحاجات 

 :Sad: 

آه يانى

----------


## مظلوووم

اللهم احمدك حمدا يرضيك زنه عرشك وسعه كرسيك
اللهم انى احمدك حمدا لا يحد
اللهم انى احمدك حمدا ملء السموات وملء الارض وملء ما شئت من بعد حمدا سائرا دائرا حول عرش الرحمن طالما عرش الرحمن موجودا
وصلى اللهم وسلم على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم تسليما كثيرا

----------


## زي الملايكة

افرجها يا رب

----------


## زهرة الياسمينا

"الصبر مفتاح الفرج"

----------


## زي الملايكة

> "الصبر مفتاح الفرج"


اه اه اه
صبرت حتى اشتكى الصبر من صبرى
لكن
ساصبر حتى يشتكى منى الصبر على انى صبرت عليه

----------


## مصرى غيور

*إن الدين عند الله الاسلام*

----------


## سوما

*إن الصخور تسد طريق الضعفاء .. على حين يرتكز عليها الأقوياء ليصلوا إلى القمة..*

----------


## زهرة الياسمينا

*"علمتنى الحياة ان الكلمات الجميلة ليست دائما صادقه"*

----------


## جيهان محمد على

رفرف القلبُ بجنبى كالذبيح
وأنا أهتفُ ... يا قلبُ إتئد

فيجيبُ الدمعُ والماضى الجريح
لما عدنا ؟؟؟ ليت أنّا لم نعد ...!!!!!!

إبراهيم ناجى

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*تعلمت أن لا أبوح بما فى قلبى إلا عندما أجد من يهتم بمشاعرى*

----------


## سوما

*أحياناً تكون أستنارة العقل أهم للمرء من قوة البصر*....ً

----------


## loly_h

*الحزن الذي لا صوت له ولا دموع... حزن قاتل*

----------


## سوما



----------


## nariman

*مش حسلم للتمني وأفضل أحلم بالحقيقة والحقيقة جوه مني*
**

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*لا تحسبنَ صمتي بينكم كتمان .. فإن الجبال صامته ولكن بداخلها بركان

مملكة الحب*

----------


## العسل المر

مش مصدق اللى بيحصل - ولا مصدق اللى حصل

----------


## سوما

*ضاقت ولما أستحكمت حلقاتها فرجت.. وكنت أظنها لا تفرج*..

----------


## nariman

*يا نجم.. نورك ليه كده بيرتجف ؟*
*هو إنت قنديل زيت ؟ أو تختلف*
*أنا نجم عالي .. بس عالي قوي*
*وكل ما انظر تحت أخاف أنحدف*

*وعجبى*

*صلاح جاهين*
 :f2:

----------


## العسل المر

اعطيه صورتك الجميلة ‏,‏ واعطها أنت صورتك الجميلة >> >> ‏ وبعد ذلك يجيء الوهم الجميل‏!

----------


## المهاجر2000

الدنيا كا سفينة   شرعوها المحبة  وبرها الاخلاص

----------


## سوما

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلى العظيم

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*لا تحسبنَ صمتي بينكم نسيانا .. فإن الجبال صامته ولكن بداخلها بركانا

*

----------


## VENOM2009

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

{الَّذِينَ يَحْمِلُونَ الْعَرْشَ وَمَنْ حَوْلَهُ يُسَبِّحُونَ بِحَمْدِ رَبِّهِمْ وَيُؤْمِنُونَ بِهِ وَيَسْتَغْفِرُونَ لِلَّذِينَ آمَنُوا رَبَّنَا وَسِعْتَ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ رَّحْمَةً وَعِلْمًا فَاغْفِرْ لِلَّذِينَ تَابُوا وَاتَّبَعُوا سَبِيلَكَ وَقِهِمْ عَذَابَ الْجَحِيمِ} (7) سورة غافر

صدق الله العظيم

----------


## جيهان محمد على

صدمتى فى بعض البشر لا تقاس بمدى صدمتى فى نفسى 
أنا ....!!!!

----------


## VENOM2009

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

{*وَلاَ تَحْسَبَنَّ اللّهَ غَافِلاً عَمَّا يَعْمَلُ الظَّالِمُونَ* } (42) سورة إبراهيم

صدق الله العظيم

----------


## ragab al_sherbe

لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله ..........كل يوم انتم بخير

----------


## سوما

يارب ................يارب ................يارب.............

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

* إنما الأمم والأخلاق ما بقيت .. فإن هم ذهبت أخلاقهم ذهبوا*

----------


## سوما

رَبِّ أَوْزِعْنِي أَنْ أَشْكُرَ نِعْمَتَكَ الَّتِي أَنْعَمْتَ عَلَيَّ وَعَلَى وَالِدَيَّ وَأَنْ أَعْمَلَ صَالِحًا تَرْضَاهُ وَأَدْخِلْنِي بِرَحْمَتِكَ فِي عِبَادِكَ الصَّالِحِينَ .

----------


## nanaahmad

الهي
ان كنت لا ترحم الا المجتهدين    فمن للمقصرين
وان كنت لا تقبل الا المخلصين   فمن للمخطئين
وان كنت لا تكرم الاالمحسنين    فمن  للمسيئين
 الهي يا ارحم الراحمين  يا رب العالمين ارحمنا برحمة من عندك تغنينا عن رحمة من سواك

----------


## العسل المر

الحمد لله على كل حال

----------


## أشرف المجاهد

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 



جزاكم الله خيرا 

ولا تنس ذكر الله 

لا اله الا الله 
محمد رسول الله*

----------


## سوما

لا إله إلا الله.....محمد رسول الله

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*منذ أن ولدت وأنت تفخر بالاسلام .. فمتى يفخر الاسلام بك*

----------


## VENOM2009

{قَالَ الْمَلأُ الَّذِينَ اسْتَكْبَرُواْ مِن قَوْمِهِ لَنُخْرِجَنَّكَ يَا شُعَيْبُ وَالَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ مَعَكَ مِن قَرْيَتِنَا أَوْ لَتَعُودُنَّ فِي مِلَّتِنَا قَالَ أَوَلَوْ كُنَّا كَارِهِينَ} (88) سورة الأعراف

----------


## سوما

*لا تفكر فى المفقود.. حتى لا تفقد الموجود..*

----------


## زي الملايكة

الحمد لله عدد خلقه
وزنه عرشه 
وداد كلماته
ورضا نفسه
الحمد لله بما يليق  بعظمته وجلاله
الحمد لله حمدا كثيرا 
الحمد لله على نعمه الاسلام
وكفى بها نعمه
الحمد لله على نعمه الايمان
الحمد لله على المال والاهل
الحمد لله
الحمد لله
الحمد لله

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*عندما تحب تتضعف وعندما تتضعف تصبح أسير وعندما يأسرك الحب تصبح بلا هاويه*

----------


## زهرة الياسمينا

((( اللهم اجعلنى خيراً مما يظنون ولا تؤاخذنى بما يقولون واغفر لى مالا يعلمون)))

----------


## سوما



----------


## سوما

** إذا كنت تحب بصدق فلا تتخاذل.. لأن التخاذل هو الخيانة ولكن بحروف مختلفة* *

----------


## nariman

*نسمة ربيع لكن بتكوي الوشوش*
*طيور جميلة بس منغير عشوش*
*قلوب بتخفق إنما وحدها*
*هى الحياه كده..كلها فى الفاشوش*

*وعجبي*

*صلاح جاهين*
 :f2:

----------


## سوما

*يارَبْ سَاعدْني عَلى أن أقول كَلمة الحَقّ في وَجْه الأقويَاء وأن لا أقول البَاطل لأكْسبْ تَصْفيق الضعَفاء.. وَأن أرَى الحقيقة كاملة وَلا تتركنْي أتّهِم خصْومي بِأنّهمْ خَونه لأنهّم اخْتلفوا مَعي في الرأي.. 
يارَبْ إذا أعطيتني مَالاً فلا تأخذ سَعادتي ..وإذا أعَطيتني قوّة فلا تأخذ عّقليْ ..وإذا أعَطيتني نجَاحاً فلا تأخذ تَواضعْي ,,وإذا أعطيتني تواضعاً فلا تأخذ اعتزازي بِكرامتي..
 يارَبْ عَلمّنْي أنْ أحبّ النَاسْ كَما أحبّ نَفسْي وَعَلّمني أنْ أحَاسِبْ نَفسْي كَما أحَاسِبْ النَاسْ ..
أمين يارب العالمين..*

----------


## زهرة الياسمينا

((( الحياة مليئة بالحجارة لا تتعثر بها بل اجمعها وابن بها سلما تصل به إلى النجاح)))

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*مشاكل الامس مهما إن كانت كبيره فهى اليوم وغداً أصغر بكثير*

----------


## ragab al_sherbe

كل عيد وكل يوم انتم بخير ................ولاتنسونا باللحم........هههههههههههه

----------


## سوما



----------


## كراكيب

فعلا فكرة جميله و رائعة وتدعو للتواصل يا زهره                                                                                          وأريد ان اوقع بكلمه ل جيفار..                                                                                                               الزمن بطئ جدااااااااااااااااااااا لمن ينتظر................................ سريع جدااااااااااااااااااااا لمن يخشى....... طويل جدااااااااااااااااااااااااا لمن يتألم ...................................قصير جداااااااااااااااااااا لمن يحتفل........ لكنه الأبدية لن يحب.....................................!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## زهرة الياسمينا

*(((الكتب سعادة الحضارة بدونها يصمت التاريخ ويخرس الأدب)))*
 :f:  :f:  :f:  :f:  :f:  :f:  :f:  :f:  :f:  :f:  :f:  :f:  :f:

----------


## جيهان محمد على

ولكم سأغنى ...

لكم سأغنى
غناء يليق بأسماعكم
غير أنى أهاب المحافل
فمازلت بعد فتى
رغم سنى
عن الأدب الإجتماعى غافل
ولكن ظنى
يصنفنى واحداً من حداة القوافل
فإن سائكم سادتى
وقع فنى
فيكفى محاولتى شرفاً
أن أحاول

لكم سوف أنشد شعرى
فإنى تعلمت سحرى ببابل
تعلمت من لغة الطير شيئاً
وكل الذى تعلمت
علمته للقصائد دون مقابل
لكم سوف أشدو
بكل الذى يترامى لسمعى
وللعين يبدو
فكل الذى خلق الله فى الكون
للشدو قابل
وكل الذى ليس يحتمل الشدو
فى الكون .... باااااااااطل

د\أحمد تيمور

----------


## سوما

*لا يحزنك إنك فشلت.. مادمت تحاول الوقوف على قدميك من جديد ..*

----------


## nariman

*إيديا في جيوبي وقلبي طــــــــرب*
*سارح في غربة بس مش مغترب*
*وحدي لكن ونسان وماشي كده*
*بابتعد ما اعرف..أو باقترب*

*وعجبي*

*صلاح جاهين*
**


*
*

----------


## VENOM2009

القيم والمبادىء لا تتجزا ولا تقدر بثمن

----------


## سوما



----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

* ماذال الأمل موجود .. كلما يشرق فجر يوم جديد*

----------


## سوما



----------


## العسل المر

لطفك يارب

----------


## زهرة الياسمينا

(((علمتنى الحياة ان الكلمات الجميله ليست صادقه دائما)))
 :f:  :f:  :f:  :f:  :f:  :f:  :f:  :f:  :f:

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*((أيها الحب كم من المعاصي و الآثام والجرائم ترتكب باسمك وأنت برىء منها. مسكين ايها الحب))*

----------


## loly_h

*حتــــــــــى فى عـــــــدم الـــــــرد ... رد*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*▒▒♥▒▒♥▒▒♥▒▒♥▒▒♥▒ ▒▒♥▒▒♥▒▒♥
▒▒♥▒▒♥▒ كل سنه وأنتم طيبين ▒▒♥▒▒♥▒▒عـــــيــــد♥ سـعـــيــــد ♥▒▒♥▒ ▒▒♥▒▒♥▒▒♥▒▒♥▒▒♥▒ ▒▒♥▒▒♥▒▒♥▒▒♥▒▒♥▒*

----------


## المحب الولهان

موضوع جميل و آدينى بوقع و بثبت وجودى

----------


## سوما

* عيد أضحى مبارك وسعيد*

----------


## جيهان محمد على

عيد سعيد عليكم جميعاً وكل سنة وكل أبناء مصر بخير وحب وسلام

----------


## غادة جاد

*كن أعقل من أن تسلط على حسناتك ما يذهبها*
*وكل سنة وأنتم طيبين*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*لبيك اللهم لبيك .. لبيك لا شريك لك لبيك

إن الحمده والنعمة لك والملك لا شريك لك*

----------


## زهرة الياسمينا

*((الإنسان الناجح هو الذى يغلق فمه قبل أن يغلق الناس آذانهم ويفتح أذنيه قبل أن يفتح الناس أفواههم))
*

----------


## nanaahmad

اللهم اني اشكوا اليك ضعف قوتي وقلة حيلتي وهواني على الناس -انت رب المستضعفين ـ انت رب العالمين - وانت ربي الى من تكلني الى بعيد يتهجمني ام الى قريب ملكته امري - ان لم يكن بك علي غضب فلا ابالي - ولمن عافيتك اوسع لي - اعوذ بنور وجهك الذي اضاءت به الظلمات -وصلح عليه امر الدنيا والاخرة من ان يحل علي غضبك او يتنزل بي سخطك - لك العتبى حتى ترضى ولك الحمد اذا رضيت ----ولا حول ولا قوة الا بك 
  ((((( وصلى الله عى سيدنا وحبيبنا محمد النبي الامي وعلى اله وصحبه اجمعين )))))

----------


## زي الملايكة

لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله

----------


## سوما

*اللَّهُمَّ إني أسألك إيمانا يباشر قلبي ، حتى أعلم أنه لايُصيبني إلا ما كتبت لي ، ورضني من المعيشة بما قسمت لي ..*

----------


## محمود عوده

من امنك لا تخونو ولو كنت خائن

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*إذا فشلت فى ان تعطى لنفسك السعاده حاول ان تعطيه للأخرين وتجدها بينهم

ولا تأخذ بمن يقول فاقد الشئ لا يعطى*

----------


## سوما

*..الابتسامة كلمة طيبة بغير حروف..*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*عندما تبكى عيناك لا تنتظر من يمسح دمعك إلا يداك

هايدى دياب*

----------


## جيهان محمد على

الحب ... هو الكذبة الوحيدة التى تطاول فى صدقها
الحقيقة

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*اللهم لا شماته*

----------


## سوما

دع الأيام تفعل ما تشاء - الأمام الشافعى..

دَعِ الأَيّامَ تَفعَلُ ما تَشاءُ... وَطِب نَفساً إِذا حَكَمَ القَضاءُ
وَلا تَجزَع لِحادِثَةِ اللَيالي... فَما لِحَوادِثِ الدُنيا بَقاءُ
وَكُن رَجُلاً عَلى الأَهوالِ جَلداً ... وَشيمَتُكَ السَماحَةُ وَالوَفاءُ
وَإِن كَثُرَت عُيوبُكَ في البَرايا... وَسَرَّكَ أَن يَكونَ لَها غِطاءُ
تَسَتَّر بِالسَخاءِ فَكُلُّ عَيبٍ ... يُغَطّيهِ كَما قيلَ السَخاءُ
وَلا تُرِ لِلأَعادي قَطُّ ذُلّاً ... فَإِنَّ شَماتَةَ الأَعدا بَلاءُ
وَلا تَرجُ السَماحَةَ مِن بَخيلٍ ... فَما في النارِ لِلظَمآنِ ماءُ
وَرِزقُكَ لَيسَ يُنقِصُهُ التَأَنّي ... وَلَيسَ يَزيدُ في الرِزقِ العَناءُ
وَلا حُزنٌ يَدومُ وَلا سُرورٌ ... وَلا بُؤسٌ عَلَيكَ وَلا رَخاءُ
إِذا ما كُنتَ ذا قَلبٍ قَنوعٍ ... فَأَنتَ وَمالِكُ الدُنيا سَواءُ
وَأَرضُ اللَهِ واسِعَةٌ وَلَكِن ... إِذا نَزَلَ القَضا ضاقَ الفَضاءُ
دَعِ الأَيّامَ تَغدِرُ كُلَّ حِينٍ ... فَما يُغني عَنِ المَوتِ الدَواءُ

----------


## محمود عوده

شو يعني بوقع مش خايف بس ما يكون على شيك

----------


## زي الملايكة

الصبر مفتاح الفرج

----------


## بنت شهريار

_الصديق وقت الضيق
_

----------


## زي الملايكة

كله يهون

----------


## سوما

قال الله تعالى : { إِنَّ مَعَ الْعُسْرِ يُسْرًا}.

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

داووا مرضاكم بالصدقة  




 :f2: 


 كل  عام  وأنتم  بخير 


مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## العسل المر

الحمد لله

----------


## جيهان محمد على

أشد أنواع الألم ... 
هو ألم الإنسان ... بنفسه
وعن... نفسه
ولنفسه...!!!
 :Thumbdown:

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*أصعب دمعه التى تنهمر من العين ولا يراها الأخرون*

----------


## محمود عوده

اوقع واقول يابخت العشاق والحبيبه يحسون بالوقت والدقائق واحن مش حاسين لا بالايام والشهور يابختهههههههههم اللهم لا حسد

----------


## abenaissa34

اشكركم كل واحد باسمه  على هذه الابيات الشعرية واظن ان نسبة كبيرة من اعضاء هذا المنتدى شعراء   اتمنى المزيد وشكرا

----------


## سوما

*إذا ازداد الغرور..نقص السرور*

----------


## زي الملايكة

اللهم انى اسالك صبرا كصبر ايوب

----------


## سوما

*من يحب الشجرة.. يحب أغصانها ..*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*دموع العين تحرق الوجه 

ودموع القلب تقتل المشاعر*

----------


## سوما

*.. الكلمة الطيبة جواز مرور إلى كل القلوب..*

----------


## loly_h

*
اذا المـرء لا يرعـاك إلا تكلفـا

فدعـه ولا تكثـر عليـه التأسفـا

ففي الناس ابدال وفي الترك راحة

وفي القلب صبر للحبيب ولو جفا

فما كل من تهـواه يهـواك قلبـه

ولا كل من صافيته لك قـد صفـا

إذا لم يكن صفـو الـوداد طبيعـة

فلا خير في خـل يجـيء تكلفـا

ولا خير في خـل يخـون خليلـه

ويلقاه مـن بعـد المـودة بالجفـا

وينكر عيشـا قـد تقـادم عهـده

ويظهر سرا كان بالامس قد خفـا

سلام على الدنيا اذا لم يكـن بهـا

صديق صدوق صادق الوعد منصفا*

----------


## العسل المر

رائعة بمعنى الكلمة قصيدتك الفاضلة لولي   - وسأقتبس منها قليلا ليكون توقيعي اليوم 



> ولا خير في خـل يخـون خليلـه
> 
> ويلقاه مـن بعـد المـودة بالجفـا
> 
> وينكر عيشـا قـد تقـادم عهـده
> 
> ويظهر سرا كان بالامس قد خفـا
> 
> سلام على الدنيا اذا لم يكـن بهـا
> ...

----------


## زهرة الياسمينا

(((  لسان العاقل وراء قلبه ، وقلب الاحمق وراء لسانه  )))

----------


## زي الملايكة

رحمه الله تعالى غلبت غضبه
اللهم ارحمنا
اللهم ارحمنا
اللهم ارحمنا

----------


## nanaahmad

اخواتي في الله --- اوصيكم ونفسي بالصدق لانني ما رايت احد لغاية الان صادق بمعنى الكلمة -- خداع نفاق كذب مصالح نفسية دنيوية  --واشياء واشياء يعجز اللسان عن ذكرها ووصفها --اعذروني لاني مارايت صدقا مع اي انسان

----------


## بنت شهريار

*
ماخرج من القلب دخل القلب

وماخرج من اللسان لايتجاوز الآذان

*

----------


## زي الملايكة

ممم
من فكر وصل للاصح

----------


## bedo_ic

دوام الحال من المحال

----------


## سوما

الصديق الحقيقي هو العملة الصعبة الوحيدة التي لاتتعرض للاهتزاز في سوق الحياة‏,‏ 
لأنها لا تعرف المزايدات أو المضاربات في بورصة المصالح والمطامع‏!

----------


## زي الملايكة

الصبر مفتاح الفرج

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*العين تدمع والقلب يبكى

والعقل يشكى التفكير*

----------


## نبع الوفاء

*

في لحظات صمتي ووحدتي 
أغوص في أعماقي .... وأجده بقربي !! 
آه ...شذى قربه ملأ كياني ....قوة نوره أسر روحي 
إني أتلقفه...أضمه...أخبئه في صدري 
أتوسل إليه أن لا يفارقني!!؟ 
ينظر إلي بكل دلال ويقول... تريديني ؟؟ أتبعيني!!؟ 
تنهمر دموعي عاجزة أن يكون بقربي 
أنه فقط 
يأتيني في لحظات الصمت و الصفاء !! 
أهيم....كم أهيم بهذا اللقاء....أقول له كم مشتاقة لك أنا!!!ـ 
وإذا به يقول الدنيا !!! بها من الحواجز تفصل بيني وبينك 
قلت له لا أريدها.....أريدك أنت.....أنت 
تعال غلف روحي...ضمني ....شعور بقربك يكتسحني 
بالعشق ...و الهيام يختلجني !! 
شعور ...آه ما أجمله من شعور يحتوي قلبي 
وإني معه أصير كالفراشة تطير 
من السعادة السرمدية....وإنها للعبد منه هدية 
إلهي 
بعشقك تذوب روحي 
بقربك أصير كالأسير 
لحبك... انا 
أطير وأطير واطير 



:
:

نبع الوفاء

*

----------


## زي الملايكة

واجمل منك لم ترى قط عينى   واجمل منك لم تلد النساء
خلقت مبرا من كل عيب     كانك قد خلقت كما تشاء
                                                    (من اجمل ما قيل لمدح سيد الخلق سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم)

----------


## سوما

*.. من يزرع المعروف يحصد الشكر ..*

----------


## loly_h

* أبتعد قليلاً من الرجل الغضوب .. أما الصامت فابتعد عنه إلى الأبد .*

----------


## عزة نفس

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة loly_h
					

 أبتعد قليلاً من الرجل الغضوب .. أما الصامت فابتعد عنه إلى الأبد . 


الله يا لولي بجد حكمتك رائعه جدااا تسلم ايديكي عليها بجد


اما انا فهوقع  بدعاء يجب الإكثار منه 

((لا اله الا الله وحده لا شريك له  له الملك وله الحمد يحي ويميت وهو حي لايموت بيده الخير واليه 

المصير وهو على كل شيء قدير))*

----------


## العسل المر

> أبتعد قليلاً من الرجل الغضوب .. أما الصامت فابتعد عنه إلى الأبد


اسمحيلي اقتبسها توقيع واحط جمبيها كلمتين من عندي  ... احب الصمت ولا سواه !!

----------


## زهرة الياسمينا

(((دَعِ الأَيَّامَ تَفْعَل مَا تَشَاءُ وطب نفساً إذا حكمَ القضاءُ 
وَلا تَجْزَعْ لِحَادِثة الليالي فما لحوادثِ الدنيا بقاءُ)))

----------


## محمود عوده

انا موجود ويسعد مساكم

----------


## سوما

*لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلى العظيم..*

----------


## العسل المر

ممكن مقدرش .. بس هحاول

----------


## زي الملايكة

الحب ان لم يجد ما ينميه ..............رثاه العاشق وكان ما يبكيه

----------


## nanaahmad

يا رب --
خلقتنا فنسيناك  ورزقتنا فكفرناك  وابتليتنا لنذكرك فشكوناك  ونسأت لنا في الاجل فلم نبادر الى العمل -ويسرت لنا سبيل الخير فلم نستكثر منه --وشوقتنا الى الجنة فلم نطرق ابوابها - وخوفتنا من النار فتقحمنا دروبها -فان تعذبنا بنارك فهذا ما نستحقه وما نحن بمظلومين- وان تدخلنا جنتك -فذاك ما انت اهله  وما كنا له عاملين --
   اللهم اغفر لى ولوالدي وللمؤمنين جميعا يوم يكون الحساب ---

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> *.. من يزرع المعروف يحصد الشكر ..*


*
حلوه اوي ياسوما المقوله تسلم إيدك

*****************

من مات وهو على عمل صالح فى الدنيا فاز بالجنه فى الأخره*

----------


## loly_h

> الحب ان لم يجد ما ينميه ..............رثاه العاشق وكان ما يبكيه


*جميلة جدا المقولة دى زى الملايكــــــــة



احترس من الباب الذي له مفاتيح كثيرة...*

----------


## loly_h

> الله يا لولي بجد حكمتك رائعه جدااا تسلم ايديكي عليها بجد


*تسلمى حبيبتى ... كلك ذوق  * 





> اسمحيلي اقتبسها توقيع واحط جمبيها كلمتين من عندي  ... احب الصمت ولا سواه !!


*إضافة جميلة أخى العسل المر ... شكرا عليهـــــــا  *

----------


## نبع الوفاء

*



احبتي في الله .. اعضاء المنتدى 



بلغكم الله في هذه الجمعة السعادة
و رطب لسانكم بالشهادة
وحبب بكم خلقه
وسخر لكم عباده
وجعل ريش الجنة لكم وسادة 
اللهم آمين.. اللهم آمين  .. اللهم آمين.

:

نبع الوفاء 

*

----------


## سوما

..* الضمير المطمئن خير وسادة للراحة*..

----------


## روح المسلمه

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
فكره جميله احييكي عليها 
واود ان اقول (الحب دائما موجود حولنا ولكننا في بعض الاحيان لانراه")

----------


## غادة جاد

*الحمد لله على نعمة صلاح الأصل*

----------


## زي الملايكة

الحمد لله
الحمد لله
الحمد لله

----------


## غادة جاد

*ليست المشكلة أن تسقط ولكن المشكلة ألا تستطيع النهوض*

----------


## زي الملايكة

ان كان الكلام مملكه فالصمت سلطان

----------


## غادة جاد

*ومن اعترف بما اقترف* 
*اغترف من بحر العفو مراده*

----------


## نبع الوفاء

*

أبذر فكرة وستجني عملاً 
أبذر عملاً وستجني شخصية 
ابذر شخصية وستجني مصيراً



:

نبع الوفاء 

*

----------


## سوما

** الحب الحقيقي لا ينتهي إلا بموت صاحبه ..والحب الكاذب يموت عندما يحيا صاحبه.. **

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

الحب 
 



الحب إرادة ثم صدق مع النفس ومع من نحب


مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## زي الملايكة

النصر لغزه ان شاء الله

----------


## mada4top

كفايه ياعرب 
اتحدوا ياعرب وحافظوا علي عرضكم وابنائكم واطفالكم وكرامتكم

----------


## زي الملايكة

اذا الايمان ضاع فلا امان

----------


## نبع الوفاء

*



إذا وضع الإنسان حداً لما يريد عمله . . فقد وضع حداً لما يستطيع عمله

:

نبع الوفاء

*

----------


## زهره

دع الايام تفعل ما تشاء ............    وطب نفسا اذا حكم القضاء .

----------


## غادة جاد

*إذا فكرت في نفسك* 
*فلن يفكر فيك أحد*

----------


## nanaahmad

اقول حكمة سمعتها   ---لا تحقد على احد . فالحقد ينال منك اكثر مما ينال من خصومك.ويبعد عنك اصدقاءك- ويؤلب عليك اعداءك. ويجعلك تعيش بقلب اسود -ووجه اصفر - ووكبد حرى

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

* عندما تديق بك الدنيا .. لا تقل يا رب همي كبير بل قل يا هم ربي كبير*

----------


## سوما

*..أحيانا تقاس السعادة الحقيقية للمرء بعدد الأصدقاء الحقيقيين في حياته ..*

----------


## نشــــوى

لكِ الله يا غزة ..

----------


## سوما

*.. من يقع فى خطأ فهو إنسان ..ومن يصر عليه فهو شيطان ..*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*كل عام وكل الأعضاء بالف خير



عام هجري وميلادي سعيد على الجميع

2009 م ......... 1430 هـ



تمنياتي للجميع بقضاء وقت ممتع داخل المنتدى

تحياتي .. 



هايدى دياب

*

----------


## زي الملايكة

الحمد لله

----------


## العسل المر

عادي بقا ،

----------


## زي الملايكة

كل شىء هالك الا وجه الله تعالى

----------


## سوما

*.. رَبَّنَا لا تُؤَاخِذْنَا إِنْ نَسِينَا أَوْ أَخْطَأْنَا رَبَّنَا وَلا تَحْمِلْ عَلَيْنَا إِصْرًا كَمَا حَمَلْتَهُ عَلَى الَّذِينَ مِنْ قَبْلِنَا 
رَبَّنَا وَلا تُحَمِّلْنَا مَا لا طَاقَةَ لَنَا بِهِ وَاعْفُ عَنَّا وَاغْفِرْ لَنَا وَارْحَمْنَا أَنْتَ مَوْلانَا فَانصُرْنَا عَلَى الْقَوْمِ الْكَافِرِين ..*

----------


## نبع الوفاء

*



خفتُ كثيراً من الماضي 
حتى أدركتُ أنه لم يعد بإمكانه 
جرحي مجدداً أو إيذائي 

:::


كــــــــــل عام والجميع بخيـــر 

:

نبع الوفاء*

----------


## جيهان محمد على

إلى من أتجرد أمامها من كل زيفى وكذبى...

إلى شريكة كل عذاباتى وأفراحى ...

إلى نبض روحى الذى يسير على الأرض...

إلى الغائبة الحاضرة فى حياتى ...

إلى أعز الأصدقاء وأقرب الأقرباء وأحب الأحباب...

إلى غادة

أشكرك فقط لأنكِ بحياتى

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> إلى من أتجرد أمامها من كل زيفى وكذبى...
> 
> إلى شريكة كل عذاباتى وأفراحى ...
> 
> إلى نبض روحى الذى يسير على الأرض...
> 
> إلى الغائبة الحاضرة فى حياتى ...
> 
> إلى أعز الأصدقاء وأقرب الأقرباء وأحب الأحباب...
> ...


*الله على وفاء وحب الأصحاب ياجى جى نادراً ما يفهم أحد هذا الإخلاص

والوفاء بين الصديقات

ربنا يخليلك غاده وميحرمكوش من بعض أبداً*

----------


## غادة جاد

> إلى من أتجرد أمامها من كل زيفى وكذبى... 
> إلى شريكة كل عذاباتى وأفراحى ... 
> إلى نبض روحى الذى يسير على الأرض... 
> إلى الغائبة الحاضرة فى حياتى ... 
> إلى أعز الأصدقاء وأقرب الأقرباء وأحب الأحباب... 
> إلى غادة 
> أشكرك فقط لأنكِ بحياتى


 








 

*مش عارفة أرد بإيه ولا بأي كلام*
*والله يا جيجي بتخليني ما أعرفش أنطق بعد كلامك*
*نفسي أرد عليكي بكلام يساوي كلامك مش عارفة*

*أقول لها إيه يا هايدي ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


*بجد مش عارفة*
*سيدنا محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام قال " المرء على دين خليله فلينظر أحدكم من يخالل " صدق رسول الله*

*فنظرت إليك فوجدتك أنقى وأجمل من قابلت لذلك أنت أحق من أخالل*
*أنتي بالفعل مكسب لكل من يقترب منك*
*أنت فعلا مثال لكل ما هوجميل وشفاف*

*وكان على حق من قال .. صديقك هو أنت غير أنه شخص آخر*


*جيجي بأحبك جدا*
*غادة*

----------


## أم سيف 22

*مهما العمر يجري ,
ميلادي أو هجري ,
تبقي محبتكم في دمي تجري ،
كل عام وأنتم بخير ،
1430&2009
إن شاء الله سنة خير علينا وعليكم .....*

----------


## زي الملايكة

كن جميلا ترى الوجود جميلا

----------


## سوما

*.. الحمد لله عدد ماكان وعدد ما سيكون وعدد الحركات والسكون ..*

----------


## زي الملايكة

نبكى ودمع الناس
دمع بغير رياء
فاذا غفا الاحساس
ماذا يفيد بكاء

----------


## زي الملايكة

مات الاحساس جوانا ..............ولا احنا اللى اموات
ولا ضمير العالم ......................خلاص احساسه مات

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*قول كلمة حق حتى لو على رقبتك ..*

----------


## صافيولا

لا يحزنك إنك فشلت مادمت تحاول الوقوف على قدميك من جديد

----------


## زي الملايكة

ان دق القلب فاعمل انك ما زلت تعيش 
فاحلم ما استطعت

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



القلب المفقود 






أحيانا نحتاج إلى قلب 

يشعر بما يجول داخل قلوبنا 

وبنبض قلوبنا .. ولكننا لا نجده



مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## سوما

*اللهم إِني عبدك ابن عبدك، ابن أمتك، ناصيتي بيدك، ماضٍ فيَّ حكمك، عدلٌ فيَّ قضاؤك.. أسألك بكلِّ اسم هو لك سمَّيت به نفسك، أو أنزلته في كتابك، أو علَّمته أحداً من خلقك، أو استأثرت به في علم الغيب عندك، أن تجعل القرآن ربيع قلبي، ونور صدري، وجلاء حُزني، وذهاب همي..*

----------


## فهد عبدالله

اللهم انصر اخواننا في غزه ياحي ياقيوم

----------


## سوما

*اللهم منزل الكتاب، سريع الحساب، اهزم الأحزاب.. 
اللهم اهزمهم وزلزلهم.. 
اللهم اكفينهم بما شئت..*

----------


## سوما



----------


## زي الملايكة

سكت الكلام وحل محله الصمت
فى ليل ساده الهدوء والهمس

----------


## محمود عوده

الوضع العام حزين وغيمه سوداء ارجو ان تزول على خير

----------


## أم سيف 22

اللهم أنصر أخواننا في غزة يارب العالمين 
اللهم إنك أتيت  بني إسرائيل أموالا وزينة في الحياة  الدنيا 
اللهم اطمس على أموالهم واشد على قلوبهم 
وجعل تدبيرهم تدميرهم اللهم أنزل بساحتهم زواجر العذاب 
وجعل يومهم كيوم الأحزاب 
اللهم إنا نشكو إليك اليهود الكفرة فإنهم  لا يعجزونك ياجبار السموات والأرض 
اللهم إحصهم عددا وقتلهم بددا ولاتغادر منهم أحدا ونزل عليهم عاجل غضبك ونقمتك اليوم أو غدا ..
اللهم أحزنهم كما أحزنونا 
وأسفهم كما أسفونا 
اللهم يتم أطفالهم ورمل نساءهم 
وعقم أرحامهم وأرق نومهم  وأخذهم أخذ عزيز مقتدر ..
اللهم أمين ..
اللهم أمين..
اللهم أمين ..

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

** الحب كالحرب من السهل أن تشعلها . . من الصعب أن تخمدها **

----------


## سوما

*.. اللهم اغفر لي ذنبي، ووسع لي في داري، وبارك لي في رزقي ..*

----------


## سوما

*..لله ما اعطى ولله ما أخد..*

----------


## جيهان محمد على

بالله يا مولاى قُل لى
كيف تنبتُ فى جبين الحزن 
أطيافُ إبتسامة...
وأراك يا مولاى تضحكُ
والصغار على رصيف الجوع
يلتقطون شيئا
من صناديق القمامة...
ويطلُ وجهك فوق أوراق
الصحيفة يبتسم...
أيقنتُ يا مولاى
أن الجهل... من خير النعم .

(أة والله)

فاروق جويدة

----------


## سوما

** الوفاء عملة نادرة والقلوب هي المصارف ..
وقليلة هي المصارف التي تتعامل بهذا النوع من العملات **

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

لا اله الا انت سبحانك انى كنت من الظالمين

----------


## سوما

*أسألك اللهم الرضا بعد القضاء ، وأسألك برد العيش بعد الموت..
وأسألك لذة النظر إلى وجهك الكريم ، والشوق إلى لقائك ، من غير ضرَّاء مضرة ، ولافتنة مضلة..
اللهم زينا بزينه الإيمان ، واجعلنا هداة مهتدين..*

----------


## nariman

*فارس وحيد جوه الدروع الحديد*
*رفرف عليه عصفور وقاله نشيد*
*منين..ولفين يا جدع*
*قال من بعيد ولسه رايح بعيد*

*وعجبي*

*صلاح جاهين*
 :f2:

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

تسجيل حضور خاص جداً تضامناً مع غزة 




يا رب إن اليهود الغاصبين ملكوا أسباب القوة في الدنيا ونحن عبيدك ولا نملك إلا إيماننا بك وتوكلنا عليك ودعائنا .. يا رب إن اليهود جمعوا جنودهم وسلاحهم وسجونوا إخواننا في غزة ودمروا منازلهم وشردو أطفالهم وقتلوا آبائهم ورملوا نسائهم ومنعوا عنهم العون والمدد وأغلقوا المنافذ والمعابر وتركوهم في ظلمة على الأرض والتراب .. 

فاللهم انتقم من اليهود في ليلة لا أخت لها ، وساعةٍ لا شفاء منها ، وبنكبة لا انتعاش معها ، وبعثرةٍ لا إقالة منها ، ونغّص نعيمهم ، وأرهم بطشتك الكبرى ،  ونقمتك المثلى ، وقدرتك التي هي فوق كل قدرة ، وسلطانك الذي هو أعزّ من سلطانهم ، واغلبهم بقوّتك القوية، ومحالك الشديد، وامنعنا منهم بمنعتك التي كل خلق فيها ذليل، وابتليهم بفقرٍ لا تجبره، وبسوء لا تستره، وكِلهٌم إلى أنفسهم فيما يريددون ، إنّك فعّال لما تريد. آمـــــــــين .

----------


## سوما

*.. أن يطعنك أحدهم في ظهرك فهذا أمر طبيعي فى هذا الزمان 
ولكن أن تلتفت وتجده أقرب الناس إليك فهذه هي الكارثة ..*

----------


## سوما

*.. لكل مقام مقال ..*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



من خلف الأسوار 






ما زال يسكنني ظلام الظلم




مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## زي الملايكة

كم من ضاحك يبكى على حاله الناس

----------


## سوما

** الحب مثل الزهرة الجميلة .. والوفاء هي قطرات الندى عليها ..
..والخيانة هي الحذاء البغيض الذي يدوس على الزهرة فيسحقها **

----------


## abenaissa34

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته

----------


## حبيبة مصرية

مقتبس من الأستاذ أيمن خطاب:
يا رب إن اليهود الغاصبين ملكوا أسباب القوة في الدنيا ونحن عبيدك ولا نملك إلا إيماننا بك وتوكلنا عليك ودعائنا .. يا رب إن اليهود جمعوا جنودهم وسلاحهم وسجونوا إخواننا في غزة ودمروا منازلهم وشردو أطفالهم وقتلوا آبائهم ورملوا نسائهم ومنعوا عنهم العون والمدد وأغلقوا المنافذ والمعابر وتركوهم في ظلمة على الأرض والتراب .. 

فاللهم انتقم من اليهود في ليلة لا أخت لها ، وساعةٍ لا شفاء منها ، وبنكبة لا انتعاش معها ، وبعثرةٍ لا إقالة منها ، ونغّص نعيمهم ، وأرهم بطشتك الكبرى ، ونقمتك المثلى ، وقدرتك التي هي فوق كل قدرة ، وسلطانك الذي هو أعزّ من سلطانهم ، واغلبهم بقوّتك القوية، ومحالك الشديد، وامنعنا منهم بمنعتك التي كل خلق فيها ذليل، وابتليهم بفقرٍ لا تجبره، وبسوء لا تستره، وكِلهٌم إلى أنفسهم فيما يريددون ، إنّك فعّال لما تريد. آمـــــــــين 

***********
يارب أجعل قلبى صافيا محبا للجميع

----------


## سوما

*كل إنسان يفكر في تغيير العالم من حوله ,ولا أحد يفكر في تغيير نفسه ..
..فكن أنت التغيير الذي تريد أن تحدثه..*

----------


## سوما

*..اللهم إِني عبدك ابن عبدك، ابن أمتك، ناصيتي بيدك، ماضٍ فيَّ حكمك، عدلٌ فيَّ قضاؤك.. 
أسألك بكلِّ اسم هو لك سمَّيت به نفسك، أو أنزلته في كتابك، أو علَّمته أحداً من خلقك، أو استأثرت به في علم الغيب عندك، أن تجعل القرآن ربيع قلبي، ونور صدري، وجلاء حُزني، وذهاب همي..*

----------


## زي الملايكة

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفرالله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه .. استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفرالله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفرالله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفرالله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفرالله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه...استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفرالله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفرالله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفرالله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه...استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفرالله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته .. استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفرالله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه .. استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفرالله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه...استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفرالله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفرالله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفرالله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه...استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفرالله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه .. استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفرالله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفرالله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفرالله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفرالله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سر أو علانية

استغفرالله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفرالله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفرالله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفرالله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهمأني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

----------


## جيهان محمد على

لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إنى كنتُ من الظالمين

----------


## عزة نفس

هموم الرجل كثيرة ، وأعظمها فراق امرأةٌ يحبها

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*من أجل أن تعيش في هذا الزمان .. لا تعشق أو تحب أي إنسان*

----------


## loly_h

*أشكو الذين أذاقوني مودتهم حتى أيقظوني بالهوى رقدوا !!!*

----------


## جيهان محمد على

ما أصعب أن يأتى ... ظلمك
ممن إختاره ... قلبك...!!!!!

----------


## حبيبة مصرية

أعلم لو أنك أخلصت النية وصفيت قلبك من الأحقاد أنك ملكت الدنيا ومافيها

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*لن أنتظر غداً ثانياً ... وسأجعل غداً هو من ينتظرني*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



كم هو مؤلم 




أن تخــسر أشــــياء 

لم يكن في حسبانك

أن تخسرها




مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## سوما

توقيعك جميل يا د. بسمة, :f: , تسلم أيدك .. وهيكون توقيعى اليوم ..  ::$: 



> استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه
> 
> استغفرالله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه .. استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه
> 
> استغفرالله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه
> 
> استغفرالله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه
> 
> استغفرالله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه
> ...


* اللهم أمين يارب العالمين..*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



وردةٍ بيضـــاء 






لا تجعـل أيامك كوردةٍ ذابلة الجوانح والأحلام

بل كوردةٍ بيضاء تشع قبسٍ يضيء ظلام الآلام 


ولا تتوقف برغم البرد الشديد والمطـــر وكـرات الثلج البيضاء 

حتى لو لم تزر عيناك رياح الحب لتنعشك من إنكسارات الحياة

ولتغـــير من أحلامــك بيدك لتصبح كفصل الربيع فصل الصفاء 


مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## nariman

*أطفال غزه يرسمون علي ثراها ألف وجه للرحيل..
وألف وجه للألم
الموت حاصرهم فناموا في القبور
وعانقوا أشلاءهم
لكن صوت الحق فيهم لم ينم

في صمتها تنعي المدينة أمة غرقت مع الطوفان
واسترخت سنينـاً في العدم
يحكون عن وطن تآكل وانهزم

والراكعون على الكراسي
يضحكون مع النهاية..

لا ضمير.. ولا حياء.. ولا ندم

********
فاروق جويدة

 
*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*مات الكلام وإتألم

والجرح فى القلب علم

وبردو أدينا عايشين

ومن الدنيا ياما هنتعلم*

----------


## حبيبة مصرية

يارب ساعدنا أن نتطهر من ذنب العجز والصمت على ما يحصل فى غـــــــــــزه
يارب ساعدنا ونحن الضعفاء فقوينا
يارب ساعدنا فهذا ذنب لا نقوى على أحتماله

----------


## سوما



----------


## غادة جاد

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*أصبح الحب عمله نادره من يجد هذه العمله يصبح أثرى إنسان*

----------


## سوما

* الحب الصادق كالقمر عندما يكون بدراً .. 
والكسوف هو نهايته عندما يلاقي غدراً.. *

----------


## عزة نفس

*يبدأ الحب بكلمة وينتهي بصدمة*

----------


## جيهان محمد على

* (1)
لا  تصالحْ!
ولو منحوك الذهبْ
أترى حين أفقأ عينيكَ
ثم أثبت جوهرتين  مكانهما..
هل ترى..؟
هي أشياء لا تشترى..:
ذكريات الطفولة بين أخيك  وبينك،
حسُّكما - فجأةً - بالرجولةِ،
هذا الحياء الذي يكبت الشوق.. حين  تعانقُهُ،
الصمتُ - مبتسمين - لتأنيب أمكما..
وكأنكما
ما تزالان  طفلين!
تلك الطمأنينة الأبدية بينكما:
أنَّ سيفانِ سيفَكَ..
صوتانِ  صوتَكَ
أنك إن متَّ:
للبيت ربٌّ
وللطفل أبْ
هل يصير دمي -بين عينيك-  ماءً؟
أتنسى ردائي الملطَّخَ بالدماء..
تلبس -فوق دمائي- ثيابًا مطرَّزَةً  بالقصب؟
إنها الحربُ!
قد تثقل القلبَ..
لكن خلفك عار العرب
لا  تصالحْ..
ولا تتوخَّ الهرب! 
 (2)
لا تصالح على الدم..  حتى بدم!
لا تصالح! ولو قيل رأس برأسٍ
أكلُّ الرؤوس سواءٌ؟
أقلب الغريب  كقلب أخيك؟!
أعيناه عينا أخيك؟!
وهل تتساوى يدٌ.. سيفها كان لك
بيدٍ سيفها  أثْكَلك؟
سيقولون:
جئناك كي تحقن الدم..
جئناك. كن -يا أمير-  الحكم
سيقولون:
ها نحن أبناء عم.
قل لهم: إنهم لم يراعوا العمومة فيمن  هلك
واغرس السيفَ في جبهة الصحراء
إلى أن يجيب العدم
إنني كنت  لك
فارسًا،
وأخًا،
وأبًا،
ومَلِك! 
 (3)
لا تصالح ..
ولو  حرمتك الرقاد
صرخاتُ الندامة
وتذكَّر..
 (إذا لان قلبك للنسوة اللابسات  السواد ولأطفالهن الذين تخاصمهم الابتسامة)
أن بنتَ أخيك "اليمامة"
زهرةٌ  تتسربل -في سنوات الصبا-
بثياب الحداد
كنتُ، إن عدتُ:
تعدو على دَرَجِ  القصر،
تمسك ساقيَّ عند نزولي..
فأرفعها -وهي ضاحكةٌ-
فوق ظهر  الجواد
ها هي الآن.. صامتةٌ
حرمتها يدُ الغدر:
من كلمات أبيها،
ارتداءِ  الثياب الجديدةِ
من أن يكون لها -ذات يوم- أخٌ!
من أبٍ يتبسَّم في  عرسها..
وتعود إليه إذا الزوجُ أغضبها..
وإذا زارها.. يتسابق أحفادُه نحو  أحضانه،
لينالوا الهدايا..
ويلهوا بلحيته (وهو مستسلمٌ)
ويشدُّوا  العمامة..
لا تصالح!
فما ذنب تلك اليمامة
لترى العشَّ محترقًا..  فجأةً،
وهي تجلس فوق الرماد؟! 
 (4)
لا تصالح
ولو  توَّجوك بتاج الإمارة
كيف تخطو على جثة ابن أبيكَ..؟
وكيف تصير  المليكَ..
على أوجهِ البهجة المستعارة؟
كيف تنظر في يد من صافحوك..
فلا  تبصر الدم..
في كل كف؟
إن سهمًا أتاني من الخلف..
سوف يجيئك من ألف  خلف
فالدم -الآن- صار وسامًا وشارة
لا تصالح،
ولو توَّجوك بتاج  الإمارة
إن عرشَك: سيفٌ
وسيفك: زيفٌ
إذا لم تزنْ -بذؤابته- لحظاتِ  الشرف
واستطبت- الترف 
 (5)
لا تصالح
ولو قال من  مال عند الصدامْ
".. ما بنا طاقة لامتشاق الحسام.."
عندما يملأ الحق  قلبك:
تندلع النار إن تتنفَّسْ
ولسانُ الخيانة يخرس
لا تصالح
ولو قيل  ما قيل من كلمات السلام
كيف تستنشق الرئتان النسيم المدنَّس؟
كيف تنظر في  عيني امرأة..
أنت تعرف أنك لا تستطيع حمايتها؟
كيف تصبح فارسها في  الغرام؟
كيف ترجو غدًا.. لوليد ينام
-كيف تحلم أو تتغنى بمست??بلٍ  لغلام
وهو يكبر -بين يديك- بقلب مُنكَّس؟
لا تصالح
ولا تقتسم مع من قتلوك  الطعام
وارْوِ قلبك بالدم..
واروِ التراب المقدَّس..
واروِ أسلافَكَ  الراقدين..
إلى أن تردَّ عليك العظام! 
 (6)
لا تصالح
ولو ناشدتك  القبيلة
باسم حزن "الجليلة"
أن تسوق الدهاءَ
وتُبدي -لمن قصدوك-  القبول
سيقولون:
ها أنت تطلب ثأرًا يطول
فخذ -الآن- ما تستطيع:
قليلاً  من الحق..
في هذه السنوات القليلة
إنه ليس ثأرك وحدك،
لكنه ثأر جيلٍ  فجيل
وغدًا..
سوف يولد من يلبس الدرع كاملةً،
يوقد النار شاملةً،
يطلب  الثأرَ،
يستولد الحقَّ،
من أَضْلُع المستحيل
لا تصالح
ولو قيل إن  التصالح حيلة
إنه الثأرُ
تبهتُ شعلته في الضلوع..
إذا ما توالت عليها  الفصول..
ثم تبقى يد العار مرسومة (بأصابعها الخمس)
فوق الجباهِ  الذليلة! 
 (7)
لا تصالحْ، ولو  حذَّرتْك النجوم
ورمى لك كهَّانُها بالنبأ..
كنت أغفر لو أنني متُّ..
ما  بين خيط الصواب وخيط الخطأ.
لم أكن غازيًا،
لم أكن أتسلل قرب مضاربهم
أو  أحوم وراء التخوم
لم أمد يدًا لثمار الكروم
أرض بستانِهم لم أطأ
لم يصح  قاتلي بي: "انتبه"!
كان يمشي معي..
ثم صافحني..
ثم سار قليلاً
ولكنه في  الغصون اختبأ!
فجأةً:
ثقبتني قشعريرة بين ضعلين..
واهتزَّ قلبي -كفقاعة-  وانفثأ!
وتحاملتُ، حتى احتملت على ساعديَّ
فرأيتُ: ابن عمي الزنيم
واقفًا  يتشفَّى بوجه لئيم
لم يكن في يدي حربةٌ
أو سلاح قديم،
لم يكن غير غيظي  الذي يتشكَّى الظمأ 
 (8)
لا  تصالحُ..
إلى أن يعود الوجود لدورته الدائرة:
النجوم.. لميقاتها
والطيور..  لأصواتها
والرمال.. لذراتها
والقتيل لطفلته الناظرة
كل شيء تحطم في لحظة  عابرة:
الصبا - بهجةُ الأهل - صوتُ الحصان - التعرفُ بالضيف - همهمةُ القلب حين  يرى برعماً في الحديقة يذوي - الصلاةُ لكي ينزل المطر الموسميُّ - مراوغة القلب حين  يرى طائر الموتِ  وهو يرفرف فوق المبارزة الكاسرة
كلُّ شيءٍ تحطَّم في  نزوةٍ فاجرة
والذي اغتالني: ليس ربًا..
ليقتلني بمشيئته
ليس أنبل مني..  ليقتلني بسكينته
ليس أمهر مني.. ليقتلني باستدارتِهِ الماكرة
لا  تصالحْ
فما الصلح إلا معاهدةٌ بين ندَّينْ..
 (في شرف القلب)
لا  تُنتقَصْ
والذي اغتالني مَحضُ لصْ
سرق الأرض من بين عينيَّ
والصمت يطلقُ  ضحكته الساخرة! 
 (9)
لا  تصالحْ ولو وقفت ضد سيفك كل  الشيوخْ والرجال التي ملأتها  الشروخْ هؤلاء الذين يحبون طعم  الثريدْ وامتطاء العبيدْ هؤلاء الذين تدلت عمائمهم فوق  أعينهم وسيوفهم العربية قد نسيت  سنوات  الشموخْ لا تصالحْ فليس سوى أن تريدْ
أنت فارسُ هذا الزمان  الوحيدْ
وسواك.. المسوخْ! 
 (10)
لا  تصالحْ
لا تصالحْ* أحببتُ أن أقتبس بعض أبياتها
ولكنى لم أستطع فها هى كما هى أمامكم أعظم القصائد التى تحدثت عن واقعنا الأليم
للعبقرى (أمل دنقل)

----------


## غادة جاد

> * (1)
> لا  تصالحْ!
> ولو منحوك الذهبْ
> أترى حين أفقأ عينيكَ
> ثم أثبت جوهرتين  مكانهما..
> هل ترى..؟
> هي أشياء لا تشترى..:
> ذكريات الطفولة بين أخيك  وبينك،
> حسُّكما - فجأةً - بالرجولةِ،
> ...




*الله عليك يا كبير*
*لا فعلا يا جماعة الكبير كبير برضه*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*لا يبقى من الذكريات غير صور*

----------


## غادة جاد

*بيسري الأقصى في دمي أسير وعنيد*
*وبلدي دنيتي ويومي في هواها شهيد*

*سلاحي قبضة معتلة*
*وحتى النبضة محتلة*

*لكن روحي ما تتخلى عن الجرح اللي يبقيني*
*فلسطيني*

----------


## نسمة صيف

_اللهم لا تسلط علينا ب>نوبنا من لا يخافك ولا يرحمنا

اللهم اجر اهل غزة واطفال غزة ونساء ومشايخ غزة

اللهم رب المستضعفين اجرهم وثبتهم وثبت قلوبهم_

----------


## جنة الرحمن

لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شئ قدير
اللهم أعز الإسلام والمسلمين

----------


## سوما

*.. قمة الحب ان تحب من جرحك

قمة الوفاء ان تنسى جرح من تحب

قمة الحزن ان تنجرح ممن تحب

قمة التحدى ان تبتسم وفى عنيك الف دمعة

قمة الألم ان تسكت وجرح قلبك يتكلم ..*

----------


## mada4top

*ان الصلاة تنهي عن الفحشاء والمنكر والبغي*

----------


## صقرالباديه

الحياة مليئه بالاحجار 
خزها واذهب بها الى اطفال الحجاره
يمكن تتحول الى حجاره كريمه
ودى من الانواع النادره

----------


## جنة الرحمن

الله أكبر

----------


## عزة نفس

*[frame="1 80"]

بعض المواقف تجيء وتذهب ما تبقى

وبعض المواقف صداها بالعمر باقي

يا صاحبي لا معي تتعب ولا تشقى

ما يتبدل الوقت وأخلاقي هي أخلاقي

إن جئت أرحب وإن ما جئتني تبقى

أنت أكثر انسان أعزه من أعماقي

[/frame]*

----------


## سوما

*لا إله إلا الله .. سيدنا محمد رسول الله*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



أسعد الله صباحكم بكل خير 



همسة صادقة من القلب أهديها لكم في هذا الصباح المنعش




جـمـيـل جـداً أن تـجـعـل مـن عـدوك صـديـقـاً 

وأجـمــــــل ألا يـتـــســــــع قـلـبـك للــعــداوة 

فـتـكـرهُـه عـلـى تـحـويـلـهـا إلـى صـداقـــــة 

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## نبع الوفاء

*

من أقوال الإمام علي بن ابي طالب  ( ع)

 إلهي كفى بي فخراً أن تكون لي رباً , وكفى بي عزاً أن أكون لك عبداً ..
أنت كما أحب فاجعلني كما تحب .

 المعرفة رأس مالي و العقل اصل ديني و الشوق مركبي و ذكر الله انيسي 
و الثقة كنزي و العلم سلاحي و الصبر ردائي و الرضا غنيمتي 
و الفقر فخري و الزهد حرفتي و الصدق شفيعي 
و الطاعة حبي و الجهاد خلقي و قرة عيني. 

:

نبع الوفاء*

----------


## سوما

* لا إله إلا الله .. سيدنا محمد رسول الله

اللهم اختم اعمالنا بالباقيات الصالحات..
سبحان الله و الحمد لله والله أكبر ولا إله إلا الله ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلى العظيم ..*

----------


## سوما

** إذا كنت تحب بصدق فتوكل على الله ولا تفقد الأمل ..
وإذا كنت كاذباً فارحل وتحدث عن القضاء والقدر.. **

----------


## سوما

*الحب .. هو حياة القلوب الميتة ..*

----------


## العسل المر

من يرفض العشر .. يقبل عقبها سبع !!

----------


## جيهان محمد على

أحياناً تجبرك الحياة على...
 فراق من لا تريد فراقه...,,
ولقاء من لا تريد رؤيته...,,
وقول مالا تريد قوله....!!!!

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*لا إله الا الله سيدنا محمد رسول الله

اللهم أعوذ بك من شرور الناس يارب العالمين*

----------


## سوما

*.. أحياناً يكون العرى فى العقول لا فى الأجساد وحدها ..*

----------


## صقرالباديه

اصبر على كيد الحسود فأن  صبرك قاتله 0000 فالنار تأكل نفسها ان لم تجد ما تأكله


عجبنى  جدا توقيع الاخت جيهان 00000000000000000000000000 
وزعلت من توقيع  العسل المر ( لأنها   حكمة الضعفاء 0000000000 وسياسة الحزب الوطنى

                    نزكر دوما  00  ان خلاف الرأى لا يفسد للود قضيه
                      تحياتى

----------


## محمود عوده

الي مال حظ لا يتعب ولا يشقى

----------


## loly_h

*أن أكون أصغر إنسان و أملك أحلاماً والرغبة في تحقيقها ؛ أروع

 من أن أكون أعظم إنسان بدون أحلام ... بدون رغبات ...

جبران خليل جبران*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

* ينبغي للعاقل أن يخاطب الجاهل مخاطبة الطبيب للمريض . 

(سقراط)*

----------


## غادة جاد

*صديقك هو أنت غير أنه شخص آخر*
*( أرسطو )*

----------


## mada4top

المسلم من سلم المسلمون من لسانه ويده

----------


## صقرالباديه

وفردت  قلعى  ماجه ريح 000000 وارجعت للشط تانى
دنا  قلبى  آهة مجاريح 0000000 تاجى تطلع ترد تانى

----------


## سوما

* لا إله إلا الله .. سيدنا محمد رسول الله

اللهم اختم اعمالنا بالباقيات الصالحات..
سبحان الله و الحمد لله والله أكبر ولا إله إلا الله ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلى العظيم ..*

----------


## صقرالباديه

من مأثورات  سيدنا ابى بكر الصديق ( رضى الله عنه )
 ادراك الشىء ادراك 0000000000 والعجز عن الادراك ادراك
 لكم التحيه والتقدير

----------


## سوما

** إذا كان هناك من يحبك فأنت إنسان محظوظ ..
وإذا كان صادقاً في حبه فأنت أكثر الناس حظاً ..** 
 :Bye:

----------


## العسل المر

كله الا حبيبي .. .. ودي تبقى دنيا الا ويا حبيبي  
أنا ليا مين في الدنيا بعد حبيبي ،

لو يغيب عن عيني .. عيوني تعشق مين 
دا أنا اللي بعد حبيبي مش هشوف حلوين 

هو حلم حياتي  .. واللي بتمناه 
واللي عشت ليالي العمر بستناه 

كله الا حبيبي  .. ودي تبقى دنيا الا ويا حبيبي 
انا ليا مين في الدنيا .. بعد حبيبي

----------


## غادة جاد

** رحلة صعبة **

----------


## العسل المر

> من اعترف بما اقترف اغترف من بحر العفو مراده


جميلة جدا الجملة دي  .. .. وفي منتهى الصحة ، 

واسمحيلي تبقى توقيع المساء !

----------


## غادة جاد

> جميلة جدا الجملة دي  .. .. وفي منتهى الصحة ، 
> 
> واسمحيلي تبقى توقيع المساء !





*سمحت ياسيدي
اتفضل 
وأي خدمة*

----------


## نايف العنزي

ومامن كاتب الا سيفنى
     ويبقى الدهر ماكتبت يداه
فلا تكتب بكفك غير شئ 
   يسرك في القيامة ان تراه

----------


## سوما

*‏*‏ إذا كانت الدموع في العين‏..‏ فلا قوس قزح في القلب..‏!‏ **

----------


## صقرالباديه

لم ادرى 000000000000000 ماطيب العناق عن الهوى 00000000000    حتى ترفق ساعدى فطواكى
وتعطلت  لغة الكلام وخاطبت عيناى فى لغة الهوى  عيناكى

----------


## صقرالباديه

ولقد مررت على الريااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااض بربوة000 غنائة كنت حيالها القاكى

----------


## جيهان محمد على

كلما رأيتُكِ ....
أيأسُ من قصائدى .
إننى لا أيأسُ من قصائدى
إلا حين أكونُ معكِ..
جميلةُ أنتِ إلى درجة أننى
حين أفكر بروعتكِ ..ألهث..
تلهثُ لغتى..
وتلهثُ مفرداتى..
خلصينى من هذا الإشكال..
كونى أقل جمالاً...
حتى أستردُ شاعريتى
كونى إمرأة عادية...
تتكحل .. وتتعطر .. وتحمل .. وتلد
كونى إمرأة مثل كل النساء...
حتى أتصالح مع لغتى ..

(نزار قبانى)

----------


## سوما

*كوني جميلة إذا استطعت‏..‏ وعاقلة إذا أردت
‏..‏ و لكن محترمة في كل الأحوال ..‏!*

----------


## صقرالباديه

اخى جاوز الظالمون المدى 0000000 وحق الجهاد  وحق الفدا  000000000 انتركهم  يغصبون العروبة  مجد الأبؤة والسؤددا 00000 وليس بغير صليل السيوف يجيبون  صوتا لنا او صـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  دا

----------


## غادة جاد

> *كوني جميلة إذا استطعت‏..‏ وعاقلة إذا أردت
> ‏..‏ و لكن محترمة في كل الأحوال ..‏!*




*روعة الجملة دي يا سوما*
*ربنا يبارك فيكي*

----------


## سوما

> *روعة الجملة دي يا سوما*
> *ربنا يبارك فيكي*


شكرا على دعائك الطيب يا أ.غادة ..  :l: 
 :f2: 
* لا إله إلا الله .. سيدنا محمد رسول الله

اللهم اختم اعمالنا بالباقيات الصالحات..
سبحان الله و الحمد لله والله أكبر ولا إله إلا الله ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلى العظيم ..*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



همسة من القلب 


همسة صادقة من القلب أهديها لكم في هذا المساء






إذا كان الأمــس ضــاع فبين يديــكم الــيوم
 وإذا كان اليوم سوف يجمع أوراقه ويرحل 
فلديكم الـغــــد

لا تحــزنو على الأمـــس فـهــو لن يـعــود 
ولا تأســـفو على اليــوم فــهـــــــو راحل 
واحلــمو بشمــس مضيئــه في غـد جميل 


مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## صقرالباديه

صاحبة الفكره  تم ايقاف عضويتها 0000000000000 ترى ماهى الاسباب؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
وكدا  يبقى الفكره  حققت المطلوب  والمستهدف 0000 زى بيت الشعر اللى قتل  صاحبه
ونعم الافكار؟
يمكن ترجع فى الربيع لانها زهره  والزهور تتفتح فى الربيع 000000000 وساعتها نقول ليها 
الورد فتح على الاغصان 000000000 والكرنب لسه ما فتحشى
يا نسيم روح قول للخلان 000000000 القلب فى هواهم محشى
وعجبــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــى

----------


## سوما

جملة قرأتها وعجبتنى ..
**‏ إذا لم تكن أكبر من الحب‏..‏ فأنت أصغر من الكراهية..‏! *
*

----------


## صقرالباديه

وتأودت  اعطاف بانيكى  فى يدى واحمر من قطريهما خداكى

----------


## جيهان محمد على

كان صوتى عالياً
وعفياً كذراعى
قيل يحيا الحب
قلتُ الحب يحيا
إنما حين ذكرتُ إسم حبيبى
ضاع صوتى
وهوى منهم ذراعى
لحظة الشدو الجماعى


(أحمد تيمور)

----------


## غادة جاد

*لو كنت راح أفتش عن منصب ولا جاه وأصاحب الحذر
أنا أبقى ما أستحقش حلاوة الحياة وضحكة البشر
*

----------


## صقرالباديه

اهلا0000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000  00000000000000000000

----------


## صقرالباديه

اللهم انت ربى  لا اله الا انت خلقتنى وانا على عهدك ووعدك ما استطعت
اعوز بك من شر ما صنعت
ابوء لك بنعمتك على 000 وابوء بزنبى 
فأغفر لى فأنه لا يغفر الزنوب الا انت
وصلى الله على محمد وآل محمد

----------


## صقرالباديه

الا ايها الليل الطويل الا  انجلى 000000000000 بصبح وما الاصباح منك بأمثلى

----------


## زي الملايكة

*تتلاحق الامواج وتتسابق                                     لكن تسابقى فى بحر هواك اسرع
ولو اخترت الموت حياه                                      لكانت لكلماتك عمرا*

----------


## غادة جاد

*لو رأى نيوتن ابتسامتك*
*لأيقن أن .....*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.* 
*للجاذبية قانون آخر !*

 :f2:

----------


## سوما



----------


## صقرالباديه

جائت معزبتى فى غيهب الغسقى000000000000000000 كأنها الكوكب الدرى فى الافقى
فقلت نورتنى يا خير زائرة 000000000000 اما خشيتى من الحراس فى الطرقى
                فجاوبتنى ودمع العين يسبقها
            من يركب البحر لا يخشى من الغرقى

----------


## زهــــراء

> *لو رأى نيوتن ابتسامتك*
> *لأيقن أن .....*
> *.*
> *.*
> *.*
> *.*
> *.*
> *.*
> *.*
> ...


*لطيفة جداً جداً ياغادة ..قرأتها مرة من زمان وكنت نسيتها..تسلم إيدك..

ماحأوقع بشيء حالياً بس أعجبت بالجملة قلت أبدي إعجابي بدل ماأكتمه وماأعرفش أنام ..
..*

----------


## غادة جاد

> *لطيفة جداً جداً ياغادة ..قرأتها مرة من زمان وكنت نسيتها..تسلم إيدك..
> 
> ماحأوقع بشيء حالياً بس أعجبت بالجملة قلت أبدي إعجابي بدل ماأكتمه وماأعرفش أنام ..
> ..*



*ربنا يبارك فيك يا زهراء*
*كلك ذوق والله*

*ونوم هنيئ وأحلام سعيدة إن شاء الله* 



*كن أعقل من أن تسلط على حسناتك*
*ما يذهبها*

----------


## mostafa saft

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم والحمد لله رب العالمين والصلاة والسلام على سيد البشرية رسولنا الكريم والرحمة واضيف تعليق من عندى  لفتة جميلة كمن يقول ياعم سلم علينا    ونحن نؤكد علنا بالتوثيق والكتابة  ومن عندى اهديكم                        فخرا بك الاله أنت خالقنا ــــــــــــ يوم قلت للكون اسجد أنا باريها    .

----------


## غادة جاد

** اقطع لسان عدوك بسلامك عليه **

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*الحب فن وجنون .. وسيظل أجمل الفنون*

----------


## نسمة صيف

_احبب حبيبك هونا ما عسى ان يكون بغيضك يوما ما

ابغض بغيضك هونا ما عسى ان يكون حبيبك يوما ما


الامام على رضى الله عنه_

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*تعلت أن لا أعطي لأحد 
مكانه أكبر من ما يستحق
حتى لا يشعر بفخر فيما لا يمتلك

هايدى دياب*

----------


## سوما

*.. لا تجعل قلبك كالمرآة.. 
حتى لا ينكسر من أصغر حجر يضربها ..*

----------


## nariman

*الدنيا منغير ربيع ميتة*
*ورقة شجر ضعفانة ومفتتة*
*لا يا جدع غلطان تأمل وشوف*
*زهر الشتا طالع في عز الشتا*

*وعجبي*

*صلاح جاهين*
 :f2:

----------


## غادة جاد

*إذا انتصر خيالك على عقلك*
*فأنت في حالة حب*

 ::h::  ::h::  ::h::

----------


## سوما

* كن شامخاً في تواضعك..ومتواضعاً في شموخك.. *
 :f2: 
فتلك واحدة من صفات الأقوياء..

----------


## سوما

*كل الأحبة يرتحلون‏..‏ 
فترحل عن العين شيئا فشيئا ألفة هذا الوطن‏!‏

أمل دنقل*‏

----------


## غادة جاد

*لسانك لا تذكر به عورات الناس*
*فكلك عورات وللناس ألسن*

----------


## صقرالباديه

ان كان زنبى ان حبكى  سيدى00000000000000 فكل ليالى العاشقين زنوب

----------


## غادة جاد

*بصرت بالراحة الكبرى* 
*فلم ترها تنال إلا على جسر من التعب*

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

*اذا بدأت بتقييم الناس, فانك لن تجد الوقت لتحبهم*

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

*في اليوم الذي لا تواجه فيه أية مشاكل, تأكد أنك في الطريق الغير صحيح*

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

ما جفت الدموع الا لقسوة في القلوب .. وما قست القلوب الا لكثرة الذنوب

----------


## جيهان محمد على

(الزمن كفيل بمداواة الجروح ....والحبُ أقدر على ذلك منهُ)

عبارة قالتها الأميرة الفرعونية أمينيرس فى أوبرا عايدة

----------


## سوما

> ما جفت الدموع الا لقسوة في القلوب .. وما قست القلوب الا لكثرة الذنوب


تسلم أيدك يا ماجد بجد..... جملة حلوة أوى.. :y:

----------


## سوما

.. لا  تبحث عن الحب في قلب لا يحب ..

----------


## زي الملايكة

كلك تعب يا دنيا

----------


## صقرالباديه

رَبِّ هَبْ لِي حُكْمًا وَأَلْحِقْنِي بِالصَّالِحِينَ * وَاجْعَلْ لِي لِسَانَ صِدْقٍ فِي الآخِرِينَ * وَاجْعَلْنِي مِنْ وَرَثَةِ جَنَّةِ النَّعِيمِ

----------


## صقرالباديه

ما اجمل الكلمات التى جرت على لسانك يا غاده
فهل انتى غادة الكامليا
لكى التحيه

----------


## غادة جاد

> *اذا بدأت بتقييم الناس, فانك لن تجد الوقت لتحبهم*


*أنا بقى عجبتني دي جدا جدا* 
*بجد في الجون*
*بلغتنا بقى ...*
*بجد جميلة تسلم إيديك
..
*







*أن تكون فردا في جماعة الأسود*
*خيرا من أن تكون قائدا للنعام*

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

*الف شكر يا سوما انتِ واستاذة غادة على التعليق ... بس فعلاً فيه شوية مقولات لو الناس ركزت فيها هتلاقي ان ناقصنا كتير عشان نرجع الانسانية مرة تانية  ونرجع للفِطرة ...



والكلمة ديه بحبها اوى جدا 

(لو بطلنا نحلم نموت )

*

----------


## غادة جاد

*الصديق المزيف كالظل
يمشي ورائي عندما أكون في الشمس
 ويختفي عندما أكون في الظلام
*

----------


## سوما

** إذا لم تم تكن أهلاً لقول كلمة أحبك ..
فلا تقلها لأن الحب تضحية وصبر وتعب ..**

----------


## صقرالباديه

مالى 0000000 مررت على القبور مسلما
                                              قبر الحبيب فلم يرد جوابى
احبيب  مالك لا تيجب  مناديـــــــــــــــــــــــا
                                      امللت بعدى  خلت الاحبابى

----------


## صقرالباديه

> *الف شكر يا سوما انتِ واستاذة غادة على التعليق ... بس فعلاً فيه شوية مقولات لو الناس ركزت فيها هتلاقي ان ناقصنا كتير عشان نرجع الانسانية مرة تانية  ونرجع للفِطرة ...
> 
> 
> 
> والكلمة ديه بحبها اوى جدا 
> 
> (لو بطلنا نحلم نموت )
> 
> *


اليك ايها الاهلاوى الشديد اوى قوى اوى
انا حرد عليك علشان انت اهلاوى وانا من ابناء القلعه الحمراء .
وعلى فكره  برغم انى  اسمعلاوى  الاقامه الا انى  اهلاوى حتى النخاع
تعرف ايه اللى مأخرنا لحد دلوقتى00000 ولبكره و بعده والى ماشاء الله
الكلمه اللى انت بتحبها ( لو بطلنا نحلم  نموت )
علشان لسه بنحلم 000000 
انما لو بطلنا والله ح نعيش  وحنعيش بجد 00000000 مخربش بيوتنا ولا عقولنا الا الاحلام 
جرب مره انك ما تحلمش 0000 وعيش الواقع واتعامل معاه 0000000 حتشعر بالسعاده 
لانك حاسس بالواقع وحتفكر تغيره ازاى
اما الحلم فهو تخدير وهروب من الواقع  وتقصير فى مدة الحياه عن طريق العيش فى الاوهام
ومين قالك ان اللى بيحلم عايش ( دا ميت بشهادة  وختم نسر عليها ) بدليل ان المده اللى قضاها فى الحلم بتقتص من الواقع  زى النوم بالضبط 0
انت لما بتصحى من النوم  بتقول ايه ( سبحان الذى احيانا بعد ما اماتنا  واليه النشور )
يبقى النوم والحلم عباره عن موت
انا مرضيتش ارد على سوما  او غاده حتى لا يفسر كلامى   على محمل آخر
انما قلت احنا فى الاول والآخر على الاقل  اهلاويه وح نستحمل بعض 00000 لأن الاهلويه ما ينفعش يقولو اى كلام وبس 0 لا لازم يكون كلام ليه معنى  ومعنى كبير  حتى ولو كان مجامله  . مع التشديد على ان خلاف الرأى لا يفسد للود قضيه .
افبقوا يا ساااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااده
ولكم التحيه ::shit::

----------


## غادة جاد

*من نقل إليك .. فقد نقل عنك*

----------


## صقرالباديه

ريم  على القاع بين البان والعلم 000 احل سفك دمى فى الاشهر الحرم

----------


## nanaahmad

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
  واذا سالك عبادي عني  فاني اجيب دعوة الداع اذا دعان  فليستجيبوالي وليؤمنو بي لعلهم يرشدون 
   صدق الله العظيم

----------


## غادة جاد

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
>   وإذا سألك عبادي عني فإني قريب أجيب دعوة الداع إذا دعان  فليستجيبوا لي وليؤمنوا بي لعلهم يرشدون 
>    صدق الله العظيم



*.....*

----------


## سوما

** من المؤسف حقاً أن تبحث عن الصدق في عصر الخيانة ..
وتبحث عن الحب في قلوب جبانة ..**

----------


## صقرالباديه

فستل حسامك من غمده 000000000000000 فليس له بعد اليوم ان يغمدا

----------


## سوما

*ضاقت ولما أستحكمت حلقاتها فرجت.. وكنت أظنها لا تفرج..*

----------


## صقرالباديه

سبحان الله وبحمده 00000000000000 سبحان الله العظيم

----------


## سوما



----------


## nariman

*أحياناً أكثر ما نخشى فعله هو بالضبط ماعلينا فعله كي نتحرر من التفكير فيه* 
 :f2:

----------


## صقرالباديه

اصبروا وصابرو ورابطوا
 انما نأخز  العسل ................................................. من ابر النحل

----------


## taro2a1

*قوة المرأة في جمالها، وجمال الرجل في قوته*

----------


## زي الملايكة

وما الحب الا لوعه وما اللوعه الا اشتياق 
وما الاشتياق الا محبه لك يا حبيبتى تنساق

----------


## 3rost elnel

السلام عليكم 
انا عضوه جديده ودى اول مشاركه ليا لانى لقيت الفكره حلوه

كام عام ومواسم عدوا........وشجر الليمون دبلان على ارضه

----------


## سوما

* لا إله إلا الله .. سيدنا محمد رسول الله

اللهم اختم اعمالنا بالباقيات الصالحات..
سبحان الله و الحمد لله والله أكبر ولا إله إلا الله ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلى العظيم ..*

----------


## mada4top

سبحان الله وبحمده

----------


## احمد القطاوى

سبـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــح  ان ذى الملكوت 

                                 والجبـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــروت 

                      والكبـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــريـــــــــــــاء

  العظــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــــــــيــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــــــــــــم

----------


## زهرة الياسمينا

( قمة الحب ان يجبرك الحب على الكلام فيعجز اللسان عن التعبير)
 :f2:  :f2:  :f2:

----------


## صقرالباديه

اخى  اخى.............. جاوز الظالمون المدى ..  وحق الجهاد وحق الفدا .. انتركهم يغصبون العروبة  مجد الابوة والسأددا ......... وليس بغير صليل السيوف  يجيبون صوتا لنا او صدااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

----------


## زي الملايكة

نعيب زماننا والعيب فينا وما                           لزماننا عيب سوانا
ونهجو ذا الزمان بغير ذنب                             ولو قال الزمان فينا هجانا

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*
إيش تطلبي    يا نفس فوق كل   ده

حظك   بيضحك و    انتي     متنكده

ردت قالت لي النفس :   قول للبشر

ما يبصوليش   بعيون   حزينة  كده

عجبي !!

صلاح جاهين*

----------


## سوما

> ( قمة الحب ان يجبرك الحب على الكلام فيعجز اللسان عن التعبير)


جملة رائعة جداااااااا يا ياسمينا. :l: . تسلم أيدك  :f2:

----------


## mada4top

سبحان الله وبحمده     سبحان الله العظيم

----------


## زي الملايكة

الحب من غير أمل أسمى معانى الغرام

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*دع الكلام يأخذ فرصته .. فأنه يأتي عليك يوم وتعشق الصمت*

----------


## mada4top

وفي السماء رزقكم وما توعدون فورب السماء والارض انه لحق مثلما انكم تنطقون

----------


## سوما



----------


## زهرة الياسمينا

[quote=سوما;1192684]جملة رائعة جداااااااا يا ياسمينا. :l: . تسلم أيدك  :f2: 



شكرا حبيبتى سمسومه ...الله يسلمك 
((( ان الفتاه حديقه وحياؤها كالماء موقوف عليه بقاؤها بفروعها تجرى المياه فتكتسى حللا يروق الناظرات رواؤها لاخير فى حسن الفتاة وعملها ان كان فى غير الصلاح رضاؤها فجمالها وقف عليها انما للناس دينها ووفاؤها )))

----------


## سوما

[QUOTE=زهرة الياسمينا;1193886]


> جملة رائعة جداااااااا يا ياسمينا.. تسلم أيدك 
> 
> 
> 
> شكرا حبيبتى سمسومه ...الله يسلمك 
> ((( ان الفتاه حديقه وحياؤها كالماء موقوف عليه بقاؤها بفروعها تجرى المياه فتكتسى حللا يروق الناظرات رواؤها لاخير فى حسن الفتاة وعملها ان كان فى غير الصلاح رضاؤها فجمالها وقف عليها انما للناس دينها ووفاؤها )))


تسلمي يا ياسمينا.... وتوقيعك فعلا ده على حياء الفتاة روعة.. :l: 
فالفتاة جمالها أساسا حياؤها.. ::$:

----------


## سوما

** أكثر الناس حقارة ..هو ذلك الذي يعطيك ظهره وأنت في أمس الحاجة إلى قبضة يده **

----------


## زهرة الياسمينا

*شكرا حبيبتى سوما لتشجيعك الرقيق..
** ** ** ** 
((من العظماء من يشعر المرء بحضرته أنه صغير 
ولكن العظيم بحق هو من يُشعر الجميع في حضرته بأنهم عظماء ))
** ** ** ***

----------


## mada4top

احذر عدوك مرة وصديقك الف مرة فان انقلب الصديق فهو اعلم بالمضرة

----------


## سوما

*لو امتنع الناس عن التحدث عن أنفسهم وتناوُل الغير بالسوء.. لأصيب الغالبية الكبرى من البشر بالبكم.!!
*

----------


## سوما

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلى العظيم ..

----------


## زي الملايكة

قد يجمع الله الشتيتين بعد ان يظنان كل الظن الا تلاقيا

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*الإنسان هو الحيوان الوحيد الذي ينصب الفخ لنفسه ويقع فيه*

----------


## abenaissa34

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته

----------


## زهرة الياسمينا

*" أن تضيء شمعة صغيرة خير لك من أن تنفق عمرك تلعن الظلام "*

----------


## سوما

لا إله إلا الله .. سيدنا محمد رسول الله
 :f2: 
اللهم اختم اعمالنا بالباقيات الصالحات..
سبحان الله و الحمد لله والله أكبر ولا إله إلا الله ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلى العظيم ..

----------


## سوما



----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*أشكر من أنعم عليك .. وأنعم على من شكرك*

----------


## زهرة الياسمينا

*  
**
**الكلمــة الطيبـة ليست سهمــاً .. لكنهــا تخـرق القلــب .!* 

* *

----------


## سوما

اللهم إني أسألك علماً نافعاً، وأعوذ بك من علمٍ لا ينفع..
 :f2:

----------


## سوما



----------


## صقرالباديه

عجبتنى عباره لأمرأه خليجيه تقول لزوجها ...............

انت لا تعجبنى  ؟                قال لها لماذا؟           

قالت  انت تملؤنى  بالكلام  لدرجة انك لم تترك لنفسك  شيئا  تفعله على  ارض الواقع

سألت  احد الحكماء  لهذا الزمان   عن هذه المقوله فقال  ( من العيب ان تحب المرأه لدرجة ان تملكها  كل فراغك .....
المفروض انه الحب الافلاطونى  نادر الوجود .............. فلما استشعرت به المرأه اصبح عيبا  لديها  ..لأنها تريد الترغيب تاره ................. والترهيب تاره  اخرى

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*اذا زاد الفضول عن المألوف يصل إلى حد الحشريه

والتدخل في خصوصيات الأخرين ... (وجهة نظري الخاصه)*

----------


## loly_h

* ألمي إبريق على طاولة ... وعصاي ليست معي لأهشمه ...*

----------


## سوما

* إن صمتي لا يعني جهلي بما يدور حولي ...
.... ولكن ما يدور حولي لايستحق كلامي ... *

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*إذا إشتد الكرب ... هان*

----------


## زهرة الياسمينا

"سأل الممكن المستحيل : أين تقيم ؟ فأجابه في أحلام العاجز"

----------


## غادة جاد

*وحشتووووووووووووووووووووووني*

----------


## بحبك يا مصر24

السلام عليكم 
حبيت اوقع ب( لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله )
اعتقد محتاجين نقولها على طول نجدد ايمانا 
وربنا يسعدنا جميعا

----------


## mada4top

فعلا عندك حق

لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله

----------


## سوما

بسم الله الذي لا يضر مع أسمه شيء في الأرض ولا في السماء وهو السميع العليم،
 بسم الله الذي لا يضر مع أسمه شيء في الأرض ولا في السماء وهو السميع العليم،
 بسم الله الذي لا يضر مع أسمه شيء في الأرض ولا في السماء وهو السميع العليم،

----------


## سوما

:f2:

----------


## سوما

*.. الابتسامة لا تأخذ سوى لحظات ، لكن ذكراها تبقى للأبد ..*

----------


## loly_h

*للحنين ذاكرة جميلة ... لايعكر صفوها كدر الغياب أو الغدر ...*

----------


## غادة جاد

*ثمة متعة في نقد كل ما يراه الناس جميلا*

*( فولتير )*

----------


## سوما

:f2:

----------


## إبراهيم علام

[font="arial black"]*إلي مجهول الهويه
لا انكسرت ولا انهزمت ولا تحسب إني بكيت
لا رجعت ولا ندمت ولك والله ما شكيت
لا إنت أول من ظلمني ولا اّخر من غدر بي
وها عتبرك في حياتي غلطه منها وانتهيت*[/font]
:bye:

----------


## غادة جاد

*أنا مختلف معك في الرأي*
*ولكني مستعد للموت دفاعا عن حريتك*
* في التعبير عنه*
*( فولتير )*

----------


## محمدرجب مهدية

*
         ان قل مالي فلا احد يصاحبني 
                        وان زاد مالي فكل الناس خلاني

يمكن الاقي صعوبة في الوقت للمتابعة لكن مع كل صباح ومساء القي علي صاحبة الفكرة باقة ورد*

----------


## سوما

.. يا مقلب القلوب.. ثبت قلبي على دينك ..
.. يا محيي القلوب.. قوي الإيمان بداخلي ..

----------


## جيهان محمد على

*لا** تخف من المغامرة فالهواة هم الذين صنعوا سفينة نوح و المحترفون هم الذين صنعوا تيتانك*

----------


## زهرة الياسمينا

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

"الإنسان بدون أمل كـ الوردة بدون ماء فـ بدونه قد تموت قبل أن تجد من ينقذها !!"

----------


## غادة جاد

*الحمد لله على نعمة الإسلام وكفى بها نعمة*

----------


## hashem2010

اذا اردت ان تشعر بالسعادة فامسح دمعة يتيم او محتاج فقير او انظر الى انسان معتل وانت سليم او اسمع شكوى مهموم من الدنيا مغموم من ثقل الحمول او شاهد دمعة طفل لا يجد احد والديه بجانبه بعد ان فقده او ساعد انسان محتاج سوف تجد سعادة ما بعدها سعادة ولن تشعر بالهم مرة اخرى وتجمد الله عز وجل على ذلك

----------


## نبع الوفاء

ما فائدة القلم إذا لم يفتح فكرا.. أو يضمد جرحا.. أو يرقأ دمعة.. أو يطهر قلباً 
أو يكشف زيفاً .. أو يبني صرحاً يسعد الإنسان في ضلاله. 

 :f2:

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*مـن الجمــال أن نبنــي مــن أنفسنــا مدينــه 

أو بالأصــح بحــراً فقـط وسفينـــه

لا أحـــد يستطيــع القيــاده سـواك*

----------


## غادة جاد

*لا تكن صلبا فتكسر ولا لينا فتعصر*
*( سيدنا علي كرم الله وجهه )*
 :f2:

----------


## rosey19

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
                ..................................................  ....................

     احيانا يغرقنا الحزن حتى نعتاد عليه...وننسى ان فى الحياه اشياء كثيره يمكن ان تسعدنا

     وان حولنا وجوها كثيره يمكن ان تضئ فى ظلام ايامنا شمعه...

    فابحث عن قلب يمنحك الضوء ولا تترك نفسك رهينه لاحزان الليالى المظلمه

----------


## سوما

> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
>                 ..................................................  ....................
> 
>      احيانا يغرقنا الحزن حتى نعتاد عليه...وننسى ان فى الحياه اشياء كثيره يمكن ان تسعدنا
> 
>      وان حولنا وجوها كثيره يمكن ان تضئ فى ظلام ايامنا شمعه...
> 
>     فابحث عن قلب يمنحك الضوء ولا تترك نفسك رهينه لاحزان الليالى المظلمه


تسلم أيدك... :f:  كل كلمة من كلماتك دي.. صح أوى فعلا...... :2: 
أدام الله نعمة *الحب فى* *الله* بداخل بقلوبنا تجاه بعضنا البعض...حتى نسعد بأوقاتنا.. :l: 

..لا إِلَهَ إِلا الله وَالله أَكْبَرْ، لا إِلَه إلا الله وَحْدَهْ، لا إِلَهَ إِلا الله وَلا شَرِيكَ لَهْ، لا إِلَهَ إِلا الله لَهُ المُلْكُ وَلَهُ الحَمْدْ، لا إِلَهَ إِلا الله وَلا حَوْلَ وَلا قُوَّةَ إِلا بالله  ..
 :f2:

----------


## rosey19

شكرا حبيبتى سوما على رقتك. :f2: 




         ((((كلمه السر التى تفتح كل الابواب   هى    كلمه الحب))))

----------


## سوما



----------


## زهرة الياسمينا

يا من يعانق دنيا لا بقاء لها ..... يمسي ويصبح في دنياه سافرا
هلا تركت لذي الدنيا معانقة ..... حتى تعانق في الفردوس أبكارا
إن كنت تبغي جنان الخلد تسكنها ..... فينبغي لك أن لا تأمن النارا

----------


## rosey19

اللهم ان كان رزقك فى السماء فانزله,,,,وان كان فى الارض فاخرجه
                                 وان كان بعيدا فقربه.....وان كان قريبا فيسره
                                            وان كان اجلا فعجله
                                  وان كان صعبا فسهله
                             وان كان حراما فطهره
                          وان كان قليلا فاكثره
                     وان كان كثيرا فبارك فيه

         بحق جلالك وقدرتك وعظمتك  ورحمتك

                                                     اللهم امين

----------


## زهرة الياسمينا

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
 
"اعلم أن الحياة مهما طابت فهي مليئة بالحجارة فلا تتعثر بها
بل اجمعها و ابن بها سلما يوصلك نحو النجاح"

----------


## جيهان محمد على

يعوزنا أحياناً (الصبر) على المكاره والخطوب...،،
وفى أحيان أخرى يكون (الصبر) على ذات المكاره والخطوب جريمة لا تغتفر ...،،
ما نحتاجه فعلاً على الدوام هو (ذكاء الصبر) لأننا إن تحلينا به عرفنا متى نصبر ... ومتى لا نصبر ...!!

----------


## nariman

> ما نحتاجه فعلاً على الدوام هو (ذكاء الصبر) لأننا إن تحلينا به عرفنا متى نصبر ... ومتى لا نصبر ...!!


*صح جداً*

----------


## سوما

:f2:

----------


## **أمة الله**

*شكرااااااااااً*

----------


## سوما



----------


## rosey19

صباح الورد والياسمين على كل الموجودين


 :f2:  :f2:  :f2:  :f2:

----------


## زهرة الياسمينا

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


تبسم فان الله ما اشقاك إلا ليسعدك
وما اخذ منك الا ليعطيك
وما حرمك الا ليتفضل عليك
وما ابتلاك الا لانه أحبك

----------


## سوما

فتحت شباكي لشمس الصباح..
ما دخلش منه غير عويل الرياح..
وفتحت قلبي عشان أبوح بالألم..
ما خرجش منه غير محبة وسماح..
وعجبي !!!
 :f2: 
من رباعيات صلاح جاهين,,

----------


## سوما

.. سبحان الله العظيم ..
 :f2:

----------


## rosey19

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

   ...........................................

        اللهم صلى وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد     وعلى اهله وصحابه

          عدد مخلوقاتك ومداد كلماتك     كلما ذكرك الذاكرون

                وغفل عن ذكرك الغافلون

----------


## سوما

*

في  اللحظات الســـعيدة .... أثن على الله وأحمده
وفي الأوقات العصيبــة .... أحسن الظن بـ الله
وفي اللحظات الصامتة  .... اذكر الله
وفي الأوقات الاليمـــة  .... ثق برحمة الله.
وفي كــل الأحــــــوال  .... كن مع الله سبحانه
*

----------


## mada4top

*إذا لم تعلم أين تذهب , فكل الطرق تفي بالغرض*

----------


## rosey19

متى ستعرف كم اهواك يا املا

                           ابيع من اجله الدنيا وما فيها

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*الشكوك والظنون .. قد تؤدي إلى الجنون*

----------


## زهرة الياسمينا

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


"ليس المهم ان تكون فى النور لترى ولكن المهم ان يكون ما تراه فى النور"

----------


## سوما

.. الحكمة وليدة الخبرة .......... أما ....... الحقيقة فى وليدة الزمن ..

----------


## غادة جاد

*اتق النار ولو بشق تمرة*

----------


## سوما

أحقاً هذا أناَ ؟؟!!

----------


## rosey19

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
   ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

     الحمد لله  دائما وابدا.....مهما شكرتك يارب   فلن استطيع ان اوفى الشكر لك

   اللهم لك الف حمد.

----------


## سوما

:f2:

----------


## زهرة الياسمينا

"علمتنى الحياه الا ابكى على الماضى لانه

انتهى ..!!

----------


## سوما



----------


## طارق ابو رضوان

لا يصلح العطار ما أفسده الدهر

----------


## loly_h

* أرقى أنواع الصبر؟

حينما يجتمع الصبر مع الرضا ...*

----------


## nariman

*وإحنا لو طيور ..كان يحوشنا سور*
*أو جبال تصد شوقنا ولا موج بحور !!*
*.*
**

----------


## rosey19

رب من اين للزمان صباه ان غدونا وصبحه ومساه

 لن يرى الحب بعدنامن حداه نحن ليل الهوا ونحن ضحاه

ملء قلبى شوق وملء كيانى هذه ليلى       فقف يازمانى

 :f2:   :f2:   :f2:

----------


## سوما

:f2:

----------


## loly_h

*اليأس وفقدان الأمل قد يوقفناك ولكن لا يستطيعان ايقاف نبضات قلبك*

----------


## rosey19

خشيت من الفراق....فهربت من الفراق.............بفراق

----------


## سوما

*الحياة هى الأمل .. ومعظم الأمال تتولد من رماد اليأس..!!*
 :f2:

----------


## rosey19

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته...
   ____________________

       كل شئ بقضاء.....والحمد لله  على قضاء الله

----------


## pussycat

ليس المطالب بالتمنى....... ولكن تأخذ الدنيا غلابا

----------


## غادة جاد

*الأخوة نبتة جميلة* 
*لا تنبت إلا في القلوب الطاهرة*

----------


## زهرة الياسمينا

"ليس العار بان تسقط انما العار ان لاتنهض بعد السقوط"

----------


## صقرالباديه

اسمعت لو ناديت حيا ................... ولكن لا حياة لمن تنادى

----------


## سوما



----------


## rosey19

اذا اشتكى مسلم فى الصين ارقنى

 وا ن بكى مسلم فى الهند ابكانى

   ومصر ريحانتى والشام نرجستى

  وفى الجزيره تاريخى وعنوانى

  وحيثما ذكر اسم الله فى بلد

  عددت ارجاءه من لب اوطانى

----------


## ابراهيم الرفاعى

اللهم انصر الاسلام واعز المسلمين
وارفع اللهم بقدرتك رايه الحق و الدين
واكتبنا مع الانبياء و الشهداء و الصالحين
آمين    آمين     آمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم

----------


## loly_h

*إن كنت تعتقد أنك ستصل للنجوم فاصنع طريقاً لها*

----------


## زهرة الياسمينا

*"بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم "

"أفضل الاعمال ان تجعل لسانك رطبا بذكر الله "
*

----------


## غادة جاد

*إذا ما كنت ذا قلب قنوع*
*فأنت ومالك الدنيا سواء*

----------


## زهرة الياسمينا

:f: بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  :f: 
 :f:  :f:  :f:  :f:  :f:  :f:  :f:  :f:  :f: 
*لا تَـسْقِنِـي مَـاءَ الحَيَـاةِ بِـذِلَّـةٍبَلْ فَاسْقِنِـي بِالعِـزِّ كَـأْسَ الحَنْظَـلِ( عنترة بن شداد )* :f:  :f:  :f:  :f:  :f:  :f:  :f:  :f:  :f:

----------


## غادة جاد

*ما استحق أن يولد من عاش لنفسه فقط*

----------


## طارق ابو رضوان

يا بارى القوس بريا لست تحسنها --------لا تفسدنها واعط القوس باريها

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*أحياناً الصمت أفضل من الكلام 

عندما تشعر بأنك ليس محور إهتمام*

----------


## غادة جاد

*ليس الفشل أن تسقط*
*ولكن أن تبقى حيث سقطت*

----------


## زهرة الياسمينا

::h::  بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  ::h:: 
 ::h::  ::h::  ::h::  ::h::  ::h:: 

*"اجمل ابتسامه فى الوجود هى الابتسامه التى تشق طريقها وسط الدموع"
***

----------


## غادة جاد

*صباح الفل*

----------


## طارق ابو رضوان

من لم يصبر على كلمه سمع كلمات

----------


## سوما

*أشد أنواع السقوط .. أن تسقط أمام نفسك ..!!*

----------


## غادة جاد

*ومن لا يحب صعود الجبل*
*يعش أبد الدهر بين الحفر*

----------


## زهرة الياسمينا

:f: بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  :f: 
 :f:  :f:  :f:  :f:  :f:  :f:  :f: 
*فقط عيش بإحساس طيب وخالي من الحقد والحسد.. இ*
* وقتها تشوف السعادة في حياتك وقلبك بإذن الله..

*

----------


## سوما

*أبتسم.. عندما تبدأ دموعك فى التساقط ..!!

أبتسم.. حتى ولو قلبك يقطر دماّ..!!*

----------


## زهرة الياسمينا

:f: بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  :f: 
 :f:  :f:  :f:  :f:  :f:  :f:  :f: 
*اذا ضاقت بك الدنيا فلا تقل يارب عندى هم كبير 
ولكن قل ياهم لى رب كبير ..
***

----------


## loly_h

*التميز ...

هو أن يكرهك بعض الناس!

 فإرضاء الجميع  غاية لا تدرك.*

----------


## rosey19

هى الحياه كده ليه...بقى ليها لون تانى

----------


## سوما

*عش في بساطة  مهما علا شأنك ..!!*

----------


## غادة جاد

*ولابد دون الشهد من إبر النحل*
 :f2:

----------


## زهرة الياسمينا

"وإذا كانت النّفوسُ كِبَارا .. ‏ تعِبتْ في مرادِها الأجْسَامُ"

----------


## طارق ابو رضوان

إذا المرء لا يرعاك الا تكلفا  00000000  فدعه ولا تكثر عليه التأسفا

----------


## سوما

إذا كنت تعشق الشمس .. فلابد أن تتألم لحظة الغروب ..!!

----------


## rosey19

لا تظلمن اذا ما كنت مقتدرا ان الظلوم على حد من النقم

 تنام عيناك والمظلوم منتبه يدعو عليك وعين الله لو تنم

----------


## زهرة الياسمينا

:f: بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  :f: 
 :f:  :f:  :f:  :f:  :f:  :f:  :f: 
*"القران نعمه من المنان فاحرص عليه كى تكون فى امان"
***

----------


## غادة جاد

*بصرت بالراحة الكبرى*
*فلم ترها تنال إلا على جسر من التعب*

 :f2:

----------


## mada4top

مخنووووووووووووووق جدا

بس الحمد لله علي اي حال

----------


## لؤلؤ الاسكندرية

زهقانة بجد 

ومش عارفة اعمل ايه

----------


## طارق ابو رضوان

ما كل من تهواه يهواك قلبه  000000  ولا كل من صافيته لك قد صفا

----------


## سوما

*اللى عشنا العمر نحلم بيه نلاقيه .. بين ايدينا ولسه بندور عليه..!!*

----------


## طارق ابو رضوان

نظرت إلى الحياه فلم أجدها  00000 سوى حلم يمر ولا يعود

----------


## loly_h

* لو كنت في كل مره افكر فيك لمست نجما من نجوم

 السماء‏,‏ لأصبحت  سمائى مهرجانا من النور‏   ...*

----------


## غادة جاد

*إذا دعتك قدرتك لظلم الناس*
*فتذكر قدرة الله عليك*

----------


## rosey19

لو حكينا يا حبيبى نبتدى منين الحكايه

----------


## سوما

*تعََّلَمْتْ أَزَيَف ضِحْكِتِيْ وٌالنفوس أَسْرَارْ ~~ عَلَى إِنِيْ بْخِيِرْ بْعِيِنْ مَنْ يَّجْهَلّ أَحْزَاَنَي ..*

----------


## mada4top

يارب ارزقنا حسن الخاتمة

----------


## غادة جاد

*من الأفضل أن تزل قدم الإنسان بدلا من لسانه*

----------


## خشاف



----------


## غادة جاد

*يحفظ السر الذي يعرفه ثلاثة في أمان في حالة واحدة فقط*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*وفاة اثنين منهم قبل بوحهم به*

----------


## طارق ابو رضوان

ما تزاحمت الظنون على شىء مستور إلا كشفته

----------


## غادة جاد

*القدرة على تحويل الفشل إلى نجاح*
*أعظم من النجاح نفسه*

----------


## طارق ابو رضوان

سبحان من جعل الذل له عزه  و الإفتقار إليه غنى

----------


## سوما

*كلنا كالقمر .. له وجه مظلم ..!!*

----------


## rosey19

متى ستعرف كم اهواك يا املا ابيع من اجله الدنيا وما فيها

----------


## pussycat

كل إناء ينضح بما فيه

----------


## طارق ابو رضوان

لا تحسب المجد تمرا أنت آكله  00000  لن تبلغ المجد حتى تلعق الصبرا

----------


## mada4top

الحمد لله احسن كتييير جدا من الاول

----------


## طارق ابو رضوان

الحمد لله الجليل ثناؤه , الجميل بلاؤه , الجزيل عطاؤه

----------


## سوما

لا حيله فى الرزق ولا شفاعة فى الموت..!!

----------


## زهرة الياسمينا

• احذر عند أول وهلة للعجب بنفسك ؛ فإنك بذلك تضع قدمك على حافة هاوية الضياع إذ الفضل والمنة لله ، ولا يهلك على الله إلا من أرداه ، ولا يعجب بنفسه إلا من الشيطان أغواه.

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*دع لسانك يقول ما يشاء 

فأنه سوف يأتي يوماً عليك تصمت عن كل الأشياء *

----------


## طارق ابو رضوان

قرب الرحيل إلى ديار الآخره  00000  فإجعل إلهي  خير عمري  آخره

----------


## loly_h

[poem font="simplified arabic,6,red,bold,normal" bkcolor="white" bkimage="" border="double,6,black" type=2 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]


لماذا إلى حضن إمي أرد  إذا ضاع سعي وأخفق كد 

أما زلت طفلا أم الامُ تبقى  ملاذ أخيرا إذا جد جد 

حنانك أمي فأني تعبت  ومن ناظريك القوي أستمد 

خذيني اليك ولا تسأليني  لماذا ؟؟لأن السؤال يهد 

وحين تضمين رأسي سأبكي  فحزني شديد وصبري أشد

بربك لا تسأليني لماذا  فأسباب همي أنا لا تعد 

تعلمت منك الرضى بالقضاء  إذا ما أتانا بما لا نود 

شحذت على صخرة الصبر سيفي ولكن سيف القضاء أحد 

أُصبت بأكثر من ألف جرح  وكنت لأبواب ضعفي أسد 

وما قلت آه أذا جد جرح  وفي كل يوم جراحي تجد 

تعلمت منك بأن الاماني تظل سرابا لمن لا يكد 

وأن حياة الخنوع جحيم  فعشت أحارب من يستبد

وحققت ألف إنتصار ولكن  خضم المعارك جزر ومد 

وها أنا ذا عدت يا أمي طفلا إليك فصدرك عطف وود 

ومالي سواك يكفكف دمعي  وعني سهام الهموم يصد 

حرصت على العهد أمي كثيرا فما من رحيلي الى العز بد 

ولا تحسبي أن بأسي تداعى  فلي همة بحرها لا يحد 

تعبت وأرغب أن أستريح  ومن قال لا يستريح المجد 

خذيني وضمي لصدرك رأسي   فما لك فى الحب ياأم ند 

إذا أغرقتني هموم الحياة   وجدت يد الام نحوي تمد[/poem]

----------


## سوما

لولي... :f2: ...
 :f:  توقيعك رائع ومؤثر ... سلمت يداك  :f:   :f: 
وأسمحي لي..أقتبس من توقيعك جملة ليكون توقيعي الاّن.. :2: 
*إذا أغرقتني هموم الحياة وجدت يـد أمي نحـوي  تمـد..!!*

----------


## طارق ابو رضوان

تموت الأسد فى الغابات جوعا  00000  ولحم الضأن تأكله الكلاب

----------


## rosey19

اشتقت اليك فعلمنى ان لا اشتاق

----------


## زهرة الياسمينا

:f2:  :f2:  :f2: 
: شيئان إذا حفظتهما لا تُبالي بما ضيَّعت بعدهما ، درهمك لمعاشك ودينك لمعادك :
 :f2:  :f2:  :f2:

----------


## سوما

*الإنسان بلا حزنٍ .. ذكرى إنسانْ..!!*

----------


## زهرة الياسمينا

::h::  ::h::  ::h::  ::h::  ::h::  ::h::  ::h::  ::h::  ::h::  ::h:: 

" اجمل شىء بالحياه هى التضحيه من اجل الاخرين "

 ::h::  ::h::  ::h::  ::h::  ::h::  ::h::  ::h::  ::h::  ::h::  ::h::

----------


## سوما

بقلبي وجوه الروح..!!

----------


## سوما

* .. سلام القلوب أقوى بكثير من سلام الأيدى ..*

----------


## nanaahmad

اه  من  الايام  ---لم  تعط  من  يهوى  مناه 
   الحمد  لله  رب  العالمين  على كل  شئ

----------


## rosey19



----------


## سوما

وفى غيابه أكيد لسه الأمل موجود..!!

----------


## طارق ابو رضوان

اللهم إني أسألك فواتيح الخير و خواتمه

----------


## rosey19



----------


## سوما

لاتشعريني أن عمري ..
كان عندكِ ليلة ثم انتهت ..
ومضت كما يمضي الزمن ..!!
فالعمر بعدكِ لحظة خرساء ..
تسبح في الوجود بلا وطن ..!!
 :f: 
فاروق جويدة

----------


## ريــما

لن تكون بدرا مالم ترضى بالغياب ...

----------


## طارق ابو رضوان

ما كل من تهواه يهواك قلبه  00000  ولا كل من صافيته لك قد صفا

----------


## ريــما

شيئان يفسـدان الحب .. الصمت والاهمال

----------


## سوما

دموع القلب أصدق من دموع العين..!!

----------


## طارق ابو رضوان

الضحك هو المسكن الوحيد بدون أعراض جانبيه

----------


## loly_h

*رأيت الدهر مختلفاً يدورُ 

                   فَلاَ حزْنٌ يَدُومُ ولا سُرُوْرُ 

وقد بنت الملوك به قصوراً 

                   فلم تبق الملوك ولا القصور*

----------


## غادة جاد

*من قال : لا أعرف*
*فقد أفتى*

----------


## طارق ابو رضوان

ما كل سحابة تجود بمائها

----------


## غادة جاد

*مش عارفة !!*
*يمكن!!*
*هاشوف .*

----------


## جيهان محمد على

أنتِ نبعى وأيكتى وظلالى
وخميلى وجدولى المتسلسل

أنتِ لى واحة أفئُ إليها
وهجيرُ الأسى بجنبى مُشعل

أنتِ ترنيمة الهدوءِ بشعرى
وانا الشاعرُ الحزينُ المبلبل

أنتِ تهويدة الخيال لأحزانى
 بأطيافِ نورها ...أتعلل

أنتِ فجرى على الحقول حياة
وصلاة ..ونشوة.. وتهلل

أنتِ طيف الغيوب رفرف
بالرحمةِ والطهرِ والهوى والتبتل

إنتِ لى توبة إذا زل عمرى
وصحى الإثم فى دمى وتململ

أنتِ لى رحمة تراها شعاع
هل من أعين السما وتنزل

(أنتِ دير الهوى وشعرى صلاة)
(محمود حسن إسماعيل)

 :f2:

----------


## غادة جاد

*إنك لا تهدي الأحبة*
*والله يهدي من يشاء*

----------


## سوما

ليست مظلومة.. ربما ظالمة ..!!
ولكن من المؤكد أني إنسانة..!!

----------


## زهرة الياسمينا

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 


 "المغرور كالطير كلما ارتفع صغر فى اعين الناس"

----------


## طارق ابو رضوان

المرض حبس البدن , والهم حبس الروح

----------


## loly_h

*لن تسمع أبداً عن قرحة في القلب ، لأنه يتولى علاج الجراح بنفسه سراً*

----------


## rosey19

الحب يفقدنا الاحساس ببطء الزمن ....والزمن يساعدنا على نسيان الحب

----------


## سوما

أحب أن أفرح مع الناس .. وأحزن بمفردي..!!

----------


## غادة جاد

*رحم الله إمرء عرف قدر نفسه*

----------


## زهرة الياسمينا

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*  ::h:: 

*"عندما تطلب تحقيق ما هو مستحيل تحصل على أفضل ما هو ممكن"*

----------


## طارق ابو رضوان

نحت على الشباب بدمع عينى 00000  فما نفع البكاء ولا النحيب

----------


## سوما



----------


## الاسد الفرعوني

ربما ياتي يوم لايقول الفرد منا انا بل يقل نحن فكلنا انسان

----------


## طارق ابو رضوان

وما الحسن فى وجه الفتى شرفا له 00000 إذا لم يكن  فى فعله والخلائق

----------


## زهرة الياسمينا

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*  ::h:: 

*"**دع الايام تفعل ما تشــــــــــاء **** *وطب نفسا اذا حكم القضاء* 
 *ولا تجزع لحادثه الليــــــــالى **** *فما لحوادث الدنيا بقــــــاء**"*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*يعشق الرجل ضعف المرأه حتى يشعر بقوته

رأي خاص*

----------


## سوما

يا دمعة من بكايا بتدور على النهاية..!!

----------


## loly_h

*كن على حذر من الكريم إذا أهنته 

 ومن العاقل إذا احرجته

ومن اللئيم إذا أكرمته

ومن الاحمق إذا مازحته

ومن الفاجر إذا عاشرته*

----------


## طارق ابو رضوان

من طلب حصاناً بلا كبوة , سار على قدميه

----------


## rosey19

مالى غضبت فضاع امري من يدى

  والامر يخرج من يد الغضبان

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*

 صباحكم ملون بزهور الربيع .. وفرحة الأطفـــال بشم النسيم 








بمناسبة الإحتفال بأعياد شــم النسيـم والربيع و تلوين البيض

يسعدني أن أقدم لكم أجمل تشكيلة من البيض في ثوبه الجديد

وحلته الانيقة المطعمة بألوان غاية بالروعة والجمـال والبهاء

و بتشكيلات ما أحلاها ، هدية مني لكل الأطفال في شم النسيم





























أتمنى أن تكون تلك التشكيلة من البيــض الملون

قد نالت إعجابكم ورضاكم ، وكل عام وأنتم بخــير 


إعداد 

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## alaazghl

مسلم وموحد بالله

----------


## alaazghl

يجب على كل المسلمين معرفة امور دينهم لكى يتبعو الصراط المستقيم

----------


## alaazghl

اللهم صلِّ وسلِّم على نبينا محمدٍ وعلى آله وأصحابه أجمعين ومن تبعهم بإِحسان إلى يوم الدين

----------


## طارق ابو رضوان

الرجال صناديق مقفله  مفاتيحها التجارب

----------


## سوما

من ركب الحق غلب الخلق ..!!

----------


## زهرة الياسمينا

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

قوة السلسلة تقاس بقوة اضعف حلقاتها

----------


## غادة جاد

*ليس السخاء أن تعطيني ما أنا في حاجة إليه أكثر منك*
*بل أن تعطيني ما تحتاج إليه أكثر مني*

----------


## rosey19

ليتنى مثل الرسايل فى ثوانى اوصلك...... لاجل اقول لك كلمه واحده يا حياتى اشتاقلك

----------


## طارق ابو رضوان

اللهم إني أسألك فواتيح الخير وخواتمه

----------


## rosey19

ماذا اقول له ان جاء يسالنى 

             ان كنت اكرهه او كنت اهواه

----------


## سوما

‏ممكن ان تعطي دون حب ..ولكن مستحيل أن تحب دون أن تعطي‏ ..!!

----------


## طارق ابو رضوان

شيئان يحبهما الرجل :  الخطر واللهو
وهو يحب المرأه لأنها أخطر أنواع اللهو

----------


## زهرة الياسمينا

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 


  لا تأسفن على غــدر الزمان لطالمــــــا ..... رقصــــت على جثـــث الأســود كلابُ 


ولا تحسبن برقصها تعلو على أسيادها ..... تبقى الأسودُ أسوداً والكلابُ كلابُ
*

----------


## فخراوى

السلام عليكم..شكراً لك على طرح هذه الفكرة,وأحب أن أشترك فيه بباقة حب من كلماتى أهديها لك...كل الجروح تتداوى بتندمل و تغيب .إلا جرح الحبايب و لا عمره فى يوم يطيب. جرحك لساه معلم و بدمعه المر حارم عينى طيب المنام. والذكرى عذاب و حيرة.منها أنا قلبى شارب كاس ملياه الألام..مع محبتى و تقديرى..عصفور الحب الحزين..حليم .

----------


## سوما

لا حد قال عنا خبر يفرحنا ولا حد جاب منا كلمة تريحنااااااااا..!!

----------


## طارق ابو رضوان

يلوموننى أن بعت بالرخص منزلى
ولم يعلموا جاراً هناك ينغصفقلت لهم كفوا الملام فإنما
بجيرانها تغلو الديار وترخص

----------


## loly_h

*قيل لرجل: صف لنا التقوى ؟ 

فقال: إذا دخلت ارضاً بها شوك، ماذا تفعل؟ 

قال: اتوقى و احترس ... 

فقال: فافعل في الدنيا كذلك.. فهي التقوى.*

----------


## طارق ابو رضوان

حكم المنية في البرية جار 00000 ما هذه الدنيا بدار قرار

----------


## زهرة الياسمينا

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

*"الصخور تسد الطريق أمام الضعفاء   بينما يرتكز عليها الأقوياء؛ ليصلوا بها إلى القمة.."
* 
*

----------


## طارق ابو رضوان

الصداقه المزيفه كالطير المهاجر  يرحل إذا ساء الجو

----------


## KANE2008

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
يوم تقلب وجوههم في النار يقولون ياليتنا أطعنا الله وأطعنا الرسولا وقالوا ربنا أطعنا سادتنا وكبراءنا فاضلونا السبيلا ربنا آتهم ضعفين من العذاب والعنهم لعنا كبيرا .
صدق الله العظيم

----------


## زهرة الياسمينا

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

**"في قلب كل شتاء ربيع نابض ووراء كل ليل فجر باسم"*
* 
*

----------


## طارق ابو رضوان

ما ندمت على سكوتي مرةً 00000 ولكن ندمت على الكلام مراراً

----------


## غادة جاد

إن لم تستح ..فافعل ما شئت

----------


## جيهان محمد على

لو أنى أعرفُ خاتمتى
ما كنتُ.... بدأت
 :Sad:

----------


## rosey19

سمعنا واطعنا ثم متنا فبلغوا

       سلامى الى من كان للوصل يمنع

      هنيئا لارباب النعيم نعيمهم

 وللعاشق المسكين ما يتجرع

----------


## زهرة الياسمينا

:f2:  :f2:  :f2: 
"وإذا كانت النّفوسُ كِبَارا .. ‏ تعِبتْ في مرادِها الأجْسَامُ"
 :f2:  :f2:  :f2:

----------


## طارق ابو رضوان

ذو العقل يشقى فى النعيم بعقله  000  وأخو الجهاله فى الشقاوة ينعم

----------


## سوما

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
((ولا تحسبن الذين قتلوا في سبيل الله أمواتا بل أحياء عند ربهم يرزقون)) 
صدق الله العظيم 

في ذكرى تحرير سيناء أقدم التحيه والشكر والتقدير لجنود و شهداء مصر في سبيل العزة والشرف واسترداد الحق ..
وندعو الله العلي القدير ان يتغمد شهدائنا برحمته وأن ينصر الحق في شتى بقاع الأرض..
 *

----------


## طارق ابو رضوان

أضعف الناس من ضعف عن كتمان سره

----------


## سوما

الغضب الساطع آتٍ بجياد الرهبة آتٍ..!!

----------


## rosey19



----------


## سوما

ومن الغباء أنك تعيش زى الملاك بين البشر.. !!

----------


## سوما

وفي الليلة ِ الظلماءِ ، يفتقدُ البدرُ ..!!

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*نجد السعاده عندما نجد الحب الحقيقي*

----------


## rosey19

السعاده دائما مع كتاب الله

----------


## سوما

من نصائح حكيم لابنه..

لا تجادل .. في الجدل .. كلا الطرفين يخسر !
فإذا انهزمنا فقد خسرنا كبرياءنا نحن !
وإذا فزنا فلقد خسرنا .. الشخص الآخر ..
لقد انهزمنا كلنا .. الذي انتصر .. والذي ظن أنه لم يُنصر !

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> من نصائح حكيم لابنه..
> 
> لا تجادل .. في الجدل .. كلا الطرفين يخسر !
> فإذا انهزمنا فقد خسرنا كبرياءنا نحن !
> وإذا فزنا فلقد خسرنا .. الشخص الآخر ..
> لقد انهزمنا كلنا .. الذي انتصر .. والذي ظن أنه لم يُنصر !


 :good:  :good:

----------


## جيهان محمد على

إلى متى أشربُ آلامى فأسكر
وأترنح ... وأطلق ذراعى فى الهواء وأدور حول نفسى 
وفى إيقاع آهاتى أرقص وأغنى........
ودمائى تسيل وتنزف....؟؟؟؟؟
!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## طارق ابو رضوان

لماذا يدفع الرجل دائما للمرأه ؟

يدفع كرامته حينما يغازلها 00

وراحته عندما يفكر فيها00

وأعصابه عندما يحبها 00

ونقوده عندما يخطبها 00

ونقوده وغذائه وأسمه عندما يتزوجها 00

حتى عندما يموت , يدفع لهامعاشه !!

----------


## لمسه

أعلِم أنَُ
الدهر يومآن يوُم لِك ويوماً عَليكـ فإن كآن لَكـ فِلاً تُبصِر
وإن كآن عَلَيكـ فأصبُر فَكِلاهُمآ سَيَنحَسِر

----------


## سوما

يا رب إن ضاقت قلوب ونفوس الناس عما فيا من خير .. فإن عفوك لا يضيق..!!
 :f:

----------


## فخراوى

الكامة الحلوة اهمسها.. قولها و لا تخنقهاش     .     والضحكة الصافية اضحكها..واوعى متجرحهاش                         العمر بيجرى ويطوى..                 أحلام عشناها و لسه ..                 أحلام.. نفسها تنعاش                                  ما تبعشى الناس الوافية..           ما تخنشى مشاعر دافية..                 ما تكنشى ف يوم غشاااااش                       حليم....love

----------


## سوما

وردة فجنينة ..وجنينة عطشانة
زرعوها وحيدة .. ومن الوحدة دبلانة
وعدوها الجنة .. وعدوها دنيا حلوة
سابوها فالنار .. تطفيها من غير مية

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*تستطيع المرأه أن تصنع نجاح لها وتصنع نجاح للرجل

ولكن لا يستطيع الرجل أن يصنع غير نجاح له فقط

لأنه يخشى من نجاح المرأه ولا يريده

فلسفة فكري ووجهة نظري*

----------


## الزهور الباكيه

صباح يختفي بنوره انين البردْ 
صباح مايعرف الصدْ 
صباح معطر [ بورود شفافه ] 
تشفي الهم وجراحه 
تزيل ( الوهم ) واشباحه ..!
~{صباح الوردْ 
صباح ما تطوله ( ليالي البعدْ )
صباح يعطر الوجدان 
وتسهر لاجله ورود الارض 
| والريحانْ |
صباح الذكرى 
صباح النرجس الحاني 

مررت هنا بلهجتي الخليجيه ...........اتمنى ان تحوز تصبيحتي على رضاكم

----------


## سوما

*ليس الحب أن تكون بجوار من تحب فقط..
ولكن الحب أن تكون علي يقين انك بداخل من تحب ..!!*

----------


## rosey19

سئل أحد الفلاسفة كيف تختار امرأتك فأجاب:
لا أريدها جميلة فيطمع بها غيري,ولا قبيحة فتشمئز منها نفسي, ولا طويلة فأرفع لها رأسي , ولا قصيرة فأطأطىء لها رأسي, ولا سمينه فتسد علي منافذ النسيم...ولا هزيلة فأحسبها خيالي...ولا بيضاء مثل الشمع ولا سوداء مثل الشبح... ولا جاهلة فلا تفهمني.. ولا متعلمة فتجادلني..ولا غنية فتقول هذا مالي..ولا فقيرة فيشقى من بعدها ولدي.

----------


## طارق ابو رضوان

الإنسان دون أمل كنبات دون ماء 00

ودون إبتسامه كورده بدون رائحه 00

ودون حب كغابه احترق شجرها 00

ودون إيمان وحش فى قطيع لا يرحم .

----------


## the diver

*صفاؤنا  **** لمن صفا لنا
بغضنا **** لمن انكرنا 
زهدنا**** فيما ليس عندنا
قربنا**** لمن جالسنا
بعدنا**** لمن خالفنا
حبنا**** لمن اطاعنا
كرهنا**** لمن عصان*

----------


## طارق ابو رضوان

الدهر يومان ذا أمنٍ وذا خطر

والعيش عيشان ذا صفوٍ وذا كدر


أما ترى البحر تعلو فوقه جيفٌ

وتستقر بأقصى قاعه الدرر

----------


## سوما

جملة قرأتها وشدتني جدااااااااا.. :l: 

*الرومانسية ليست مجرد وردة في الشعر او سماع موسيقي شاعرية
انما فلسفه حياة ..لمحاولة الحياة بصورة أكثر انسانية.*
 :f2:

----------


## طارق ابو رضوان

الحب ليس أعمى ولكنه مصاب ببعد النظر 00

فهو لا يدرك الأخطاء إلا عندما يبتعد .

----------


## rosey19

قال أحد حكماء الفلسفة : الإخوان ثلاثة .. أخ كالغذاء تحتاج إليه في كل وقت ، وأخ كالدواء تحتاج إليه أحياناً ، وأخ كالداء لا تحتاج اليه أبداً
ـــــــــــــــــــــ

----------


## the diver

لا تأسفن على غدر الزمان لطالما رقصت على جثث الاسود كلاب

لا تحسبن برقصها تعلوا فوق اسيادها تبقى الاسود اسود والكلاب كلاب

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*الكل على مسرح الحياه يطمع في دور البطوله*

----------


## سوما

*العالم بمميزاته وعيوبه لا يختفي من حولي .. حتى وإن أغمضت عيناي..!!*

----------


## rosey19



----------


## loly_h

*قيل لأحمد بن حنبل : كيف تعرف الكذابين ؟ قال : بمواعيدهم .*

----------


## rosey19



----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*نوح راح لحاله   و الطوفان   استمر

مركبنا   تايهه لسه  مش   لاقيه   بر

آه  م  الطوفان   وآهين يا بر  الأمان

إزاي   تبان   و   الدنيا  غرقانه  شر

عجبي !!*

----------


## the diver

بعض العفو ضعف

----------


## loly_h

*من لم تنفعك حياته فعده من الموتى*

----------


## طارق ابو رضوان

للأسد هيبة فى موته ليست للكلب فى حياته

----------


## KANE2008

لا تخشى فى الحق لومه لائم

----------


## rosey19



----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> بعض العفو ضعف


*

وأيضاً في بعض الأحيان نسيان الإساءه ضعف أمام من لا يقدرها*

----------


## loly_h

*ما أعدل الاحلام...

 فهي لا تفرق بين الذين ينامون على الحرير

 والذين ينامون على التراب*

----------


## سوما

إبتسامتك تحجب عن الأخرين رؤيه دمعتك..!!

----------


## د.عمر

*اللهم اجعلني خيرا مما يظنون واغفر لي ما لا يعلمون

اللهم اغفر لنا جميعا ووفقنا لطاعتك وحسن عبادتك*

----------


## طارق ابو رضوان

لا تنظر إلى صغر الخطيئه 00  ولكن انظر إلى عظم من عصيت .

----------


## سوما

:f2:

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*دقيقة الألم ساعة .. و ساعة اللذة دقيقة*

----------


## طارق ابو رضوان

*وردة واحدة لإنسان على قيد الحياة أفضل من باقة كاملة على قبره*

----------


## سوما

لكل شئ نهاية حتى الكلمات...!!

----------


## rosey19

كل يوم من بعد ولادتك... يقربك من نهايتك

----------


## طارق ابو رضوان

تـرجــوالنجـاة ولم تسـلكْ مسـالكَها ***** إن السـفينة لا تجـري على الَيبَـسِ

----------


## د/أحمد صقر

[frame="2 80"]اللهم أنت ربى لا إله إلا أنت 
خلقتنى وأنا عبدك وأنا على عهدك ووعدك ما استطعت
أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت[/frame]
أبوء لك بنعمتك على وأبوء لك بذنبى فاغفر لى فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت0

[frame="5 80"]اللهم صلى على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم فى العالمين إنك حميد مجيد0[/frame]

----------


## سوما

نجىء إلى الحياة وسوف نمضي
ودقات القلوب لها مشيئه
أنا والله عشت طريد عمري
وروحي أينما جنحت بريئة
أحاسب أنني .. أخطأت يوماً
وهذي الأرض جاءت من خطيئة.
 :f: 
فاروق جويدة..

----------


## loly_h

*فى النهاية ...

على الطيور مغادرة العش*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*إبتسم فأن العمر فاني*

----------


## alaazghl

لا ترمي الماضي خلفك، فتصبح آلة...
ولا تضعه أمامك، فتشل حركتك...
بل إحمله على كتفيك وإنطلق به

----------


## طارق ابو رضوان

الزواج ليس قسمة ونصيب 00

بل الزواج عملية حسابية00

تبدأ بالقسمة  , ثم الجمع 

 ثم  فى أغلب الأحيان الضرب 

وتنتهى أحيانا  بالطرح  !!!!!

----------


## سوما



----------


## سوما

لله الأمر من قبل ومن بعد..

----------


## loly_h

*أحب أن أنسى ، ولكن أين بائع النسيان

زكي مبارك *

----------


## سوما

ليس كل ما يتمناه المرء يدركه..!!

----------


## سوما



----------


## سوما

إن أخطأت فهذا طبيعى لأنى إنسانة..!! 
ولكني دائما أثق وأطمع فى عفو ومغفرة الله تعالى..

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*منذ أن والدت وأنت تفخر بالأسلام .. فمتى يفخر الأسلام بك*

----------


## طارق الغربه

زهرة الحنين 
الموضوع غاية الروعه
والاروع انتي
فلكي جزيل الشكر والامتنان
علي اجمل فكرة واطيب طرح
ومشكورين كل الاعضاء المشاركين 
علي افضل ردود واطيب المشاركات
اما بالسبة لي فهذه مشاركتي 
    قصيدة لشاعر الحبيب محمدٌ صلي الله عليه وسلم
حسان ابن ثابت رضي الله عنه
يقول معتزاً بهذا الدين ومادحاً للنبي الكريم


نبيٌ أتانا بعد يأسٍ وفترة = من الرُسل والأوثان في الأرض تُعبدُ

فأمسى سراجاً مُستنيراً وهادياً = يلوحُ كما لاحَ الصّقيلُ المُهنّدُ

وأنذرنا ناراً وبشر جنةً  =  وعلمنا الإسلام فالله نحمدُ

وأنت إلاه الخلق ربّي وخالقي = بذلك ماعمرتُ في الناس أشهدُ

تعاليت ربّ الناس عن قول من دعا = سِواك إلهاً أنت أعلى وأمجدُ

لك الخلقُ والنَّعماءُ والأمرُ كّله  =  فإياك نستهدي وإياك نعبدُ

فجزاه الله خير ورضي عنه بما قال وذاد عالمقال فعال

----------


## محمد أمير

*الأخت الرقيقة  زهرة  الحنين
الموضوع رائع شكرا لكى على الأختيار   


لا تقل قد فشلت قل لم أنجح بعد 


الله يديمك يا مطر*

----------


## طارق ابو رضوان

*لن تستمتع بالسعادة ما لم تقتسمها مع الآخرين*

----------


## loly_h

*يوجد دائماً من هو أشقى منك, فابتسم!
*

----------


## غادة جاد

*لا تكسر هيبة الصمت بالتافه من الكلام*

----------


## rosey19

اللهم استرنى فوق الارض... وتحت الارض.... ويوم العرض عليك يا ارحم الراحمين

----------


## loly_h

*مرض الحبيب فعدته، فمرضت من حذري عليه!..

 شفي الحبيب فعادني، فبرئت من نظري إليه!.*

----------


## سوما

*يقول القلب الصادق أنا أحبك..
إذن أنا مستعد لفعل أي شيء من أجلك ..
*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*من أجل أن تتغير لا تجعل نافذة حياتك مغلقه لفتره طويله*

----------


## rosey19

حين يصبح الحاضر ماضيا.. لا يملك الانسان الا الذكرى

----------


## طارق ابو رضوان

ليتنا مثل الأسماء  0000 لا يغيرنا الزمان

----------


## rosey19

ان الله لا يضيع آجر من أحسن عملا

----------


## سوما

*ليس من مات فأستراح بميت                   ..                   أنما الميت ميت الأحياء
أنما الميت من يعيش كئيباً                      ..                     كاسفاً باله قليل الرجاء*

----------


## غادة جاد

*ما حك جلدك مثل ظفرك*
*فتول أنت جميع أمرك*





*.*

----------


## rosey19

السعاده ليست فى امتلاك كل شئ... ولكنها  بالقناعه باقل شئ


                        الحمد لله

----------


## طارق ابو رضوان

الحب 00  سفينة بلا شراع تسير بنا إلى شاطىء الأمان

----------


## زوجة رجل مهم

*انا لسه جديده على المنتدى بس حبيت اشارك بتوقيع وهو دعاء قريب الى قلبى وهو

اللهم لك الحمد كما ينبغى لجلال وجهك وعظيم سلطانك

اللهم لك الحمد عدد ما كان وعدد ما سيكون وعدد الحركات والسكون

اللهم لك الحمد حتى ترضى ولك الحمد اذا رضيت ولك الحمد بعد الرضا*

----------


## rosey19

اهلا بك  اختى زوجه رجل مهم... منورانا .. وانت هنا بين اصدقائك واخواتك

 _______________________

    اللهم انت ربى لا اله الا انت خلقتنى وانا عبدك وانا على عهدك ووعدك ما استطعت

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> *ليس من مات فأستراح بميت .. أنما الميت ميت الأحياء*
> 
> *أنما الميت من يعيش كئيباً .. كاسفاً باله قليل الرجاء*


 ياااااااااااه يا سوما
قد ايه حقيقى .... قد ايه حقيقى
 :No: 
اشكرك على اختيارك حبيبتى
تحياتى
 :f2:

----------


## kethara

تحية وسلام لكل التواجد هنا

وتحية للفكرة الجميلة




 ان ضاع حبى خلف غيمات الألم
هذا هو قدرى
ولكن لن اسمح لكبريائى ان يرتحل
بعيدا حتى بتمتات القلم

قيثــــــارة

----------


## طارق ابو رضوان

** الإنسان لا لحمه يؤكل .. ولا جلده يلبس .. فماذا فيه غير حلاوة اللسان..*  
* 

*

----------


## سوما

وكفاية تكون إنسان في زمان .. فيه طيبة القلب بتتعيب...!!

----------


## rosey19

المرء ضيف فى الحياه

  وانى ضيف مثلكم

     كذلك تنقضى الاعمار

    فاذا قمت فشخصى بينكم

   واذا رحلت  فصورتى تذكار

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*ياللي عرفت الحب يوم و انطــــــــــــوى

حسك تقول مشتاق لنبع الهـــــــــــــــوى

حسك تقول مشتاق لنبع الغــــــــــــــــرام

ده الحب .. مين داق منه قطره...ارتوى 

عجبي !!!*

----------


## جاد بدر

عندما سؤل نبي الله نوح عليه السلام عن الدنيا بعدما مكث في قومه 950 عاما في الدعوه فقط قال الدنيا كالدار دخلت من باب وخرجت من الباب الاخر...........

----------


## غادة جاد

*أهلاوية وأفتخر*

----------


## جاد بدر

قيثارتي منيت           بانات الجوي
صعدت الي شفتي       خواطر مهجتي
ليبين عنها منطقي       ولسانــــــــــــي
انا ما تعديــــــــــت       القناعة والرضـــــــــا
لكنها هــــــــــــــــي      قصة الاشجــــــــــــان

----------


## جاد بدر

ندعو لك اللهم قلب لم يعش                    الا لحمد علاك في الاكوان

----------


## جاد بدر

ان لم اكن اخلصت في طاعتــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــك
فاني اطمع في رحمتـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــك
وانما يشفعلي انني قد عشت لا اشرك في وحدتــك

----------


## طارق ابو رضوان

* كثيرون من الرجال إذا احبوا شيئا في وجه المرأة أخطئوا فتزوجوا المرأة كلها*

----------


## سوما

*مين بيعيش اكتر من عمره ..مين عارف قدره ؟؟!!*

----------


## نبع الوفاء

*


إذا أردت أن تتعرف إلى إنسان راقب أصدقاءه
فكما يكونون يكون 

( فينيلون )
:
الفقير لا صديق له

( سلمون )
:
تبطل الصداقة عندما تتوقف المساواة

( أدبير )
:
صديقي هو شخص ثاني 

( أفلاطون )
:
على الصديق أن يحمل عيوب صديقه 

( شكسبير )
:
الصداقة امتحان للقلب 

( دودينو )
:
آيتها الصداقة لولاك لكان المرء وحيدا وبفضلك يستطيع المرء
أن يضاعف نفسه وأن يحيا في نفوس الآخرين

( فولتير ) 
:
صداقة الجاهل هم 

( سولون )
:
أنت تملك أصدقاء أذن أنت غني

( بلوتس )
:
أصدقاء جهلاء خير من أعداء عقلاء 

( فرانكلن)
:
إذا ازداد حبنا لأصدقائنا قل تملقنا لهم 

( موليير )
:
الصديق الصدوق هو الذي يحقق بقلبه وعمله 
ما أظهره لسانه

( سقراط )
:
اشق أنواع الصداقة كافة هي صداقة المرء لنفسه 

( أفلاطون )

:
الصداقة هي زواج الروح وهذا الزواج معرض للطلاق 

( فولتير )
:

اللهم احفظني من أصدقائي أما أعدائي فأنا كفيل بهم

( بوشكين )
:
الأصدقاء الحقيقيون يعرفون وقت الشدة 

( ايزوب ) 
:
من الصعب على الغني ان يعرف ايهم صديقه

( فومنارغ )

:

لا تستطيع أن تكسب صديقا أن لم تكن صديقا صدوقا 

( أوسن )

:

اتعس الناس من كان بلا صديق واتعس منه من كان
له صديق وخسره

( توماس )


:

كل أمجاد العالم لا تعادل صديقا صدوقا

( فولتير)

:

القدر يصنع الآباء والاختبار يصنع الأصدقاء

( دوليل )*

----------


## طارق ابو رضوان

*لا يوجد من هو مخطئ على الدوام حتي الساعة العاطلة تكون علي حق مرتين في اليوم الواحد
**
*

----------


## سوما

*السعادة يمكن الوصول اليها, مهما طال الطريق..!!*

----------


## rosey19

يا صاحب الهم إن الهم منفرج *** أبشر بخير فإن الفـارِج الله
اليأس يَقْطَع أحيانا بصاحِبِه *** لا تيأسَنّ فإن الكـــافي الله
الله يحدث بعد العُسْر مَيسرة *** لا تجزعنّ فإن الصَّـانِع الله
وإذا بُلِيتَ فَثِقْ بالله وارضَ به *** إن الذي يَكْشِف البلوى هو الله
والله ما لَك غير اللهِ مِن أحَدٍ *** فَحَسْبُك الله..في كلٍّ لكَ الله

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

----------


## loly_h

*تعــــــــــــال أخبرك ...

لم أكن بحاجة لافتعال الحزن واشعال النيران لأُشعرك بغصة حزني واحتراقي

حروفي هي دموعي

لــــــى ...

لــــــه ...

ولســــــــواد غيابه ...

وأنا بين ذا وذاك أتشكل وانتهي بقصيدة تحرض على البكاء .



*

----------


## سوما

*لكل شمس شروق بعد الغروب تحياه..!!*

----------


## rosey19

أروح لمين ومين ح يرحم أسايا 
واقول يامين ومين ح يسمع ندايا 
طول مانت غايب ما ليش 
حبايب في الدنيا ديه 
والفكر سارح والهجر 
جارح يا نور عنيه 
شوف دمعي جاري سهران في ناري 
ولا انت داري بالسهرانين 
أروح لمين

----------


## سوما

*لا يجب أن تقول كل ما تعرف ... بل يجب ان تعرف كل ما تقول ..!!!*

----------


## محمد فتحى السيد

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم
لا اله الا انت سبحانك انى كنت من الظالمين
رب اغفر وارحم وانت خير الراحمين
وصلى اللهم وبارك على سيدنا محمد

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*كلما عاش الإنسان في أحزان أصبح فيلسوف

وجهة نظر*

----------


## وجدى محمود

اسمحولى أسجل وأشارك معاكم بكوبليه من قصيده 
من أروع ما غنت المطربه مياده الحناوى

ثورة الشوق

رفرف القلب من الشوق وأنى وتمنى
فرحه اللقيا وأنى وأنى

ومع الصبح مضى عنا
ولا استعده رغم ان الليل جنه
يقتدى بى فى الهوى سر الوجود
وبشعرى كل هيمان تغنا
صامد فى قلبى اعصاار النوى
ساكن كـــ ـالليل مشتاق معنى
كل من يحيا له امنيه
وانا المحروم من أن أتمنى
ايها الشوق الذى قد هاج بى
قبل أن تعصفبى اليوم تأنى
ربما أشرق صبح
نوره
يحمل البشرى  ويجلو الهم عنا

----------


## غادة جاد

*إذا أردت من امرأة أن تحبك كن مجنوناً*
*فالمرأة لا تحب العقلاء*

----------


## سوما

*البعض ينشر السعادة أينما ذهب..
والبعض الآخر يخلفها وراءه متى ذهب ..!!*

----------


## سوما

*ليست الأبتسامة دليل السعادة ... فكم من أبتسامة وراءها حزن عميق ..!!*

----------


## سمارات

جميل جدا ان تجعل من عدوك صديقا .واجمل ألا يتسع قلبك للعداوة فتكرهه على تحويلها إلى صداقة

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*قالوا السياسة مهلكة بشكل عـــــــــــام

و بحورها يا بني خشنة مش ريش نعام

غوص فيها تلقي الغرقانين كلهــــــــــم

شايلين غنايم .. و الخفيف اللي عـــــام

عجبي !!!*

----------


## سوما

*تلــك الفراغات التي بين أصابعنـآ خلقت لتملؤهـا أصـابع " يد أُخرى " ..!!*
 ::h::

----------


## loly_h

*لو عاش ( مجنون ليلى ) إلى وقتنا هذا لأكتشف أن

 هناك أكثر من سبب يدفعه إلى الجنون غير الحب. ..!!*

----------


## جيهان محمد على

وغداً....،،
ستشطرنا الليالى والمسافات البعيدة
وتدوس فوق رؤسنا الايام
أصرخ هاهنا وحدى
وأنتِ هناك يا قلبى وحيدة
وستجلسين أمام مدفأة وبين رمادها
تخبو مع النيران أيام سعيدة
وستشربين الكأس
ثم تدور رأسك فى الفراغ
وتسقط الايام بين يديك
يا عمرى شهيدة
ويجئ وجه غير وجهى
ثم ترتعد العيون الذابلات
أمام أمنية طريدة
تنسين أيامى ... وقد أنساكِ
ثم يطل وجهكِ
بين أوراقى الشريدة
ويطل حبك فى خريف العمر أمنية عنيدة
لو ألفُ عام فرقتنا
سوف يجمعنا حنين أو..... قصيدة


فاروق جويدة

----------


## سوما

*ياليت كل الاّلاّم تحتمل كبعض الاّلاّم الجسد..!!*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*عجبتني كلمة من كلام الورق

النور شرق من بين حروفها و برق

حبيت أشيلها ف قلبي .. قالت حرام

ده أنا كل قلب دخلت فيه اتحرق

عجبي !!!*

----------


## طارق ابو رضوان

*لو لم تكن الحياة صعبة لما خرجنا من بطون امهاتنا نبكي*

----------


## loly_h

*ظللت أبحث عن الصدق حتى وجدتــــــــــه ... مغشيـــــــــاً عليه*

----------


## rosey19

امسح بمنديل الأمل دمعة الياس .. واسخر من أحداث الزمن بإبتسامه

----------


## loly_h

*الخطاب الغرامي : ورقة تكتبها ( اللحظة ) ويمزقها ( الزمن ) ..!!*

----------


## سوما

هكذا الحياة وهكذا تصير ,,,,, حتى بدوني ستصير بكامل ما فيها..!!!!

----------


## rosey19

تفائل ولا تيأس....  وأحسن الظن بالله... وانتظر منه كل خير وجميل

----------


## سوما

للأسف البراءة عمرها قصير ,, ياليتها تدوم ..!!

----------


## ghazala son

موضوع روعة اشكرك من اعماق قلبي

----------


## rosey19



----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*لا يكفي أن تكون في النور لكي ترى بل ينبغي أن يكون في النور ما تراه*

----------


## rosey19

متى ستعرف كم اهواك يا املا
      ابيع من اجله الدنيا وما فيها..

----------


## سوما

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون..

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*♥ إجعل كلماتك ينتظرها الجميع .. وإجعل صمتك سلاح لتشوقهم لكلماتك ♥*

----------


## rosey19

لو كان قلبى معى ما اخترت غيركم

   ولا رضيت سواكم فى الهوا بدلا

    لكنه راغب فى من يعذبه 

    فليس يقبل لا لوما ولا عذلا

----------


## جاد بدر

آثرت ذكراك طيفــــــــــــــا    ...     هام في بحـر شجونــــــــي
ينشــر الماضي ظلالــــــــه   ...      كنا انســا وجمــــــــــــــالا
فاذا قلبي يشتـــــــــــــــاق   ...       الي عهــد شجونــــــــــــي
واذا دمعي ينهـــــــــــــــال   ...      علــــي رجــــع أنينــــــــــي
ياهــــدي الحيـــــــــــــران   ...       فـي ليـــــل الضنـــــــــــــي
أيـــــن انـــــــــــــــت الآن   ...       بــــــــل ايــــن أنــــــــــــــا

----------


## جاد بدر

اسقني واشرب علي اطلاله       ...      واروي عني طالما الدمع روي
لست انساك وقد أغويتنـــي       ...      بفم عذب المناداة رقيـــــــــــــق
ويد تمتد نحوي كيــــــــــــد        ...      من خلال الموج مدت لغريــــق

----------


## وجدى محمود

*عجبت لمن جرى مجرى البول مرتين   كيف يتكبر*

----------


## a_leader

لو نظرتَ إلى المغرور جيِّداً لرأيت أ نّه يعيش حبّين مزدوجين : حبّاً لنفسه وحبّاً للظهور ، أي أنّ المغرور

 يعيش حالة أنانية طاغية ، وحالة ملحّة من البحث عن الإطراء والثناء والمديح

----------


## سوما

أحياناً نجد فشل يليه فشل ولكن الخوف عند أكتشافك بان الفشل أصبح ذاتك..!!

----------


## rosey19

سهر الشوق في العيون الجميلة
حلم آثر الهوى ان يطيله
وحديث في الحب إن لم نقله
اوشك الصمت حولنا ان يقول

----------


## مصر قبلة حبي

[COLOR="DarkOrchid"]أنا عضوة جديدة هنا ويارب يكون دمي خفيف عليكم 
هكتب قصيدة بعنوان "مصر قبلة حبي " وياريت أرجع لها بس تكون في حالة أفضل : 
يحرك الشوق نيراناً 
لهيبها لوعتي وحسرتي 
فأصرخ في الكون وحيد الذات .. وحيدة آهاتي 
لات يهون على الروح فراق مصر 
وثراها يضم رفات مهجتي 
اذا كان للحب قبلة .. فمصر هي قبلتي .. 
ايمم وجهي إليها دوماً واحلق في سماء غربتي 
اشتم طيباً في كل مصري 
من سنا روحي وعزتي 
وها أنا ذا في الغربة وحدي .. حزيناً ساهداً بت ليلتي .. 
رحيلها أسقم فؤادي .. 
ودماء تنزف من قلبي ومقلتي .. 
ولي أحزان في الغربة وحنين ..
ولي في ثراك يا مصر حب دفين .. 
اقبل ثراك الذي يضم منيتي .. 

وشكراً لكل من قرأ الرسالة ... 
وبجد نفسي مصر تبقى أحسن .. 
بس يا مين يسمع ويطهرها من حاميها حراميها ..

----------


## جيهان محمد على

من أكثر الأشياء التى تؤلمنى وتزيد شجونى فى هذه الحياة والتى لا أجد لها تفسير مع أننى إختلقت لها آلاف المبررات ولكن صدقاً أياً من هذه المبررات لم تقنعنى ....
إننى أنظر حولى وأتعجب ....!!
أجد قلوب تكاد تذوب رقة وعذوبة وشوقاً  للحظة حب ... للحظة سعادة فى الحب ومع ذلك تعز عليها هذه اللحظة وتنأى عنها نأياً شديداً.....!!!
نعم ... هناك بشر لايسعدون بالحب ... بل يسعد بهم الحب ولكنهم لا يجدوه .... فأين الحب من هذه القلوب التى لا تعرف غيره ...؟؟؟!!!!!
إننى أتعجب وأكاد أجن فكيف لمثل هذه القلوب أن يكون هذا قدرها فى الحياة .... إنها قلوب لاتكذب ... لا تخدع ... لا تطلب إلا الأمان ...لا تعرف إلا العطاء ... لا تعرف إلا إسعاد من تحب...إنها قلوب تنثر البهجة والسرور على كل من حولها فكيف إذاً بمن يحبوهم ويعشقوهم....؟؟؟!!!!
دعائى لك يارب أن تمنح هذه القلوب ماتستحقه ... فهى حقاً تستحق الكثير...كما تعطى الكثير ...
إنها تستحق ....السعادة
تستحق.... الأمان
تستحق ....الامل
تستحق ....كل ماهو رائع وجميل فى هذا العالم
تستحق ....أروع مافى الوجود
إنها تستحق ....
 ::h::  الحب  ::h::

----------


## loly_h

* التمثيل هو الكذب الوحيد الذي يصفق الناس لأبطاله !*

----------


## rosey19

احلام

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*"المرأة كالزهرة إذا اقتلعت من مكانها تتوقف عن الحياة" "شكسبير"*

----------


## العسل المر

هدف حياتي الوحيد .. طلع تسلل !!

----------


## أشرف المجاهد

*






وروي عن عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه أنه قال:
{حاسبوا أنفسكم قبل أن تحاسبوا ، وزنوا أعمالكم قبل أن توزنوا ، فإن أهون عليكم في الحساب غدًا أن تحاسبوا أنفسكم اليوم ، وتزينوا للعرض الأكبر يومئذٍ تعرضون لا تخفى منكم خافية }


يارب تكونوا بخير وسعادة 

وشكرا لك 




اللهم اغفر لنا وارحمنا واحسن ختامنا 

أسألكم الدعاء 




والله يسعد أيامكم



دمتم بخير وسعادة 

**
ولا تنس ذكر الله

*

----------


## سوما

*السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته ..*

*أنا اللى فيا الخير .... ولا اللى فيا الشر ؟؟؟؟!!!!*

----------


## rosey19

سلمتى سوما من كل شر.

   ((  اللهم استرنى فوق الارض... وتحت الارض ...  ويوم العرض عليك يا أرحم الراحمين ))

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

* * الرجل القوي هو الذي يخضع المراة لارادته دون ان يأمرها بذلك.*

----------


## سوما

> سلمتى سوما من كل شر.


بشكرك يا روزى على مشاعرك الطيبة , :f2: , وسلمت دائما من كل سؤء..



> ((  اللهم استرنى فوق الارض... وتحت الارض ...  ويوم العرض عليك يا أرحم الراحمين ))


اللهم أمين يارب العالمين..

----------


## طارق الغربه

انما الامم الاخلاق فان هم ذهبت اخلاقهم يلا نروح وراها
هههههههه
سامحوني علي الضحكة في زمن الاخلاق تهدمت فيه
فشر البلية ما يضحك

----------


## a_leader

إن سحر المرأة ليس مصدره ما فيها من صفات بل ما فى الرجل من ضعف

----------


## loly_h

*موت القلب ...

أبشع موت على الإطـــــلاق*

----------


## سوما

أحياناً يكون سبب الحيرة هو عنوان اليقين ..!!

----------


## a_leader

أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم

وَلَا تَمْشِ فِي الْأَرْضِ مَرَحًا إِنَّكَ لَنْ تَخْرِقَ الْأَرْضَ وَلَنْ تَبْلُغَ الْجِبَالَ طُولًا

صدق الله العظيم

----------


## a_leader

عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فيما يحكيه عن ربه عز وجل قال : الكبرياء ردائي والعظمة إزاري ، فمن 

نازعني واحدا منهما عذبته بناري

----------


## a_leader

من رفع نفسه فوق قدرها صارت نفسه محجوبة عن نيل كمالها 

عندما تنقل عن كاتب واحد يسمى ذلك سرقة أدبية اما عند النقل من عدة كتب يسمى بحث !!

----------


## loly_h

*ليس هناك مسحوق للزينة أجمل أثرا من السعادة...*

----------


## reda laby

عودة
 بعد رحلة غيااااااااااااااااااااب
 وحشتونى
 وحشتنى ليالى زمان 
رجعت لكم هنا بينكم أشارككم 
يا أجمل خلان

 لكم خالص تحياتى وتقديرى وإحترامى

----------


## loly_h

> عودة
>  بعد رحلة غيااااااااااااااااااااب
>  وحشتونى
>  وحشتنى ليالى زمان 
> رجعت لكم هنا بينكم أشارككم 
> يا أجمل خلان
> 
>  لكم خالص تحياتى وتقديرى وإحترامى


*الف الحمد لله على  سلامة رجوعك أ/ رضــــــــا

نورت بيتـــــــــك

وإن شاء الله عـــــــــودة بــــــــلا غياب ...*

----------


## loly_h

* امْنُنْ على مَن شئتَ تكُنْ أميرَه، 

واحتجْ إلى مَن شِئتَ تكن أسيرَه،

واستغنِ عمَّن شِئتَ تكن نظيره.*

----------


## kethara



----------


## a_leader

> عودة
>  بعد رحلة غيااااااااااااااااااااب
>  وحشتونى
>  وحشتنى ليالى زمان 
> رجعت لكم هنا بينكم أشارككم 
> يا أجمل خلان
> 
>  لكم خالص تحياتى وتقديرى وإحترامى


 :f: 

اهلا و سهلا بيك يا باشا , نورتنا

 :f: 


قُلْ هَلْ نُنَبِّئُكُمْ بِالْأَخْسَرِينَ أَعْمَالًا (103) الَّذِينَ ضَلَّ سَعْيُهُمْ فِي الْحَيَاةِ الدُّنْيَا وَهُمْ يَحْسَبُونَ أَنَّهُمْ يُحْسِنُونَ صُنْعًا (104) 

سورة الكهف

----------


## moshaksa

ولكم بيك

لا اله الا الله

----------


## العسل المر

اللي بيعرف قيمة نفسه ......... بيشتريها !!

----------


## kethara

*لا داعى للخوف من صوت الرصاص ..
 فالرصاصة التى تقتلك لن تسمع صوتها.*

----------


## rosey19

وكأن اللقاء أول من أمس  **** وكأن الفراق أول أمس

----------


## جيهان محمد على

لو أنى أعرفُ خاتمتى
ما كنتُ بدأت.....!!!!!!!!!
 :No:

----------


## kethara



----------


## rosey19



----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*فكرت بأن أكتب شعراً

ووضعت الأوراق أمامي

فبدت لي عدة أخطاء

تركت الصفحة بيضاء!

واستغنيت عن الإمضاء!*

----------


## loly_h

*سكوتى لا يعنى جهلى بما يدور حولى 

ولكن ما يدور حولى لا يستحق الكلام*

----------


## rosey19

تخــلــــل الصـــمـت إلـــى ذلــــــــــك البيـــت

عاد الكـــل إلـــى نفســـه

لـــم  نـــعد سويـــا كـــالأيأم  الــــــتـي  مضـــــت

بـــعد ســـفـــرك .أصبـــحــت  أبــــتـســــــــمـ  وفي عـــيـــــني دمــــــوع .."دمـــــوع الشــــوقـ"..

لـــن تجـــف   دمــــوعـــي  إلا عـــندمـــــــا تلتـــقـــي عيــــنـــــيي بعـــيــــنك..

حــينـــــها أجد الأمـــــــان ..أجد الدفـــئ والحـــنـــــان  الــــذي لطـــالــــما بـــحــــثـــــتـ  عــــنـــــه  فـــي 
هـــذه  الشـــهور 

لأرتــــاح بـــعـــــد عـــنـــــــــاء شـــهــــــــــور عــشـــــتــــها فـــي  صـــمـــتــ رهـــيــــب

أكـــتـــــم   ما بـــداخـــلي فـــي   نفســـي الصـــغـيـــره 

وأنــــت   مــــــــــــــن أفــتــــخـر بـــه  في حــياتـــي

نعــــ،،.،،.،،.ـــــمه..أنـتـــ يأحلى زوج


وحــــشــــــــــــــــتــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــنـــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــيـ أكتر مــــــن أي  شـــخـــص فـــي الوجـــود


تـــــرجـــــــــــــــع بـــالســـلامــــــــــه  يـــااااااااااااااااااااااااارب




   (( منقول ))

__________________

----------


## a_leader

اعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم

قُلْ هَلْ نُنَبِّئُكُمْ بِالْأَخْسَرِينَ أَعْمَالًا ( 103 ) الَّذِينَ ضَلَّ سَعْيُهُمْ فِي الْحَيَاةِ الدُّنْيَا وَهُمْ يَحْسَبُونَ أَنَّهُمْ يُحْسِنُونَ صُنْعًا ( 104 ) الكَهْفْ

صدق الله العظيم

----------


## KANE2008

لا ترقع فى الدايب ولا تعاتب فى العايب

----------


## طارق ابو رضوان

*بادر إلى أى معروف هممت به *** فليس فى كل وقت يمكن الكرم*

----------


## KANE2008

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

{لَقَدْ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنِ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ إِذْ يُبَايِعُونَكَ تَحْتَ الشَّجَرَةِ فَعَلِمَ مَا فِي قُلُوبِهِمْ فَأَنزَلَ السَّكِينَةَ عَلَيْهِمْ وَأَثَابَهُمْ فَتْحًا قَرِيبًا} (18) سورة الفتح

صدق الله العظيم

----------


## سوما

أحياناً نجد أمر صعب فيسهل تحقيقه ,, وفى المقابل نجد أمر سهل فيصعب تنفيذه..!!

----------


## a_leader

اعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم

 فَإِنْ تَوَلَّوْا فَقُلْ حَسْبِيَ اللَّهُ لا إِلَهَ إِلا هُوَ عَلَيْهِ تَوَكَّلْتُ وَهُوَ رَبُّ الْعَرْشِ الْعَظِيمِ  ( التوبة 129 )

صدق الله العظيم

----------


## a_leader

اعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم

الَّذِينَ يُنْفِقُونَ فِي السَّرَّاءِ وَالضَّرَّاءِ وَالْكَاظِمِينَ الْغَيْظَ وَالْعَافِينَ عَنِ النَّاسِ وَاللَّهُ يُحِبُّ الْمُحْسِنِينَ  ( ال عمران 134 )

صدق الله العظيم

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*ليست الألقاب التى تكسب المجد 

بل الناس من يكسبون الألقاب مجداً*

----------


## سوما

*الى حبيبتى

لما ابتعدت عني ,, اجبني ..!!
ألا تعلم بان غيابك عني يقتلني
اشعر بفراغ يتخلل مسام روحي

آه منك... ماذا فعلت بي؟؟
جعلتني أذوب شوقا إليك ... أتنفس أنفاسك
توسلت قلبي أن يتناسى حبك
فأجبرني على الارتماء بين أحضانك ليحظى حبك
أردت الهروب والابتعاد عنك
فوجدت نفسي اهرب منك إليك وازداد قرباً وتعلقاً بك

في غيابك أعاتب طيفك وما أراني إلا أعاتب نفسي
وفي حضورك تتلاشى كلماتي واحبس أنفاسي.... لاستمع إلى دقات قلبك
تأملت انعكاس صورتي في المرآة... فرأيتك تسكن في أحداق عيني

أصبحت أراك حتى في وجوه من حولي
وأنصت إلى حديثهم لعلّي أتلمس فيها عباراتك
ينظرون إليّ وفي أعينهم سؤالا يعذبني ... لم ابتعد عنك؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
أجيبهم وترتسم شبه ابتسامه على شفاهي وقلبي يعتصره الألم ,,
لم يبتعد عني ,, فقد اقسم على حبه الأبدي لي ..!!

>> منقول >>
*

----------


## توكال

فكرة جميلة والله
  لاتنسي ذكر الله


اختكم توووووووووووووووووووكاااااااااااااااااال

----------


## kethara



----------


## sasast3

بيؤولوا دايما الفشل بداية النجاح وانا جربت ده بنفسي

----------


## سوما

*فى الأنوثة شيئاً من الطفولة ,,
وفى الرجولة شئ من الطفولة ,,
وفى الطفولة أجمل ملامح البراءة ,, النقاء والحب..!!
 *

----------


## غادة جاد

*كفاني أنني أحيا وأمضي*
*في سبيل الله*

----------


## محمود عوده

انا اسأل من اكثر السعداء ام التعساء في عالمنا العربي عددا و ما موقع النساء في المعادله

----------


## Elfankey W Bass

انتي جيبتي المفيد يا زهرة الحنين وانا معاك
يقول العالم غاندي
اينما يتواجد الحب تتواجد الحياه

ويقول العالم طاغور 
متي احبت المراة كان الحب عندها دينا وكان حبيبها موضع التقديس والعبادة

ويقول الكاتب نجيب محفوظ
المراة اهم رابطة تربطنا بالحياة

اتمني ان تنال اعجابك ياحنين
بيس

----------


## a_leader

اللهم إني اسألك العافية في الدنيا والآخرة. اللهم إني أسألك العفو والعافية في ديني ودنياي وأهلي ومالي, اللهم استر عوراتي وآمن روعاتي, اللهم احفظني من بين يدي ومن خلفي وعن يميني وعن شمالي ومن فوقي وأعوذ بعظمتك أن أغتال من تحتي

----------


## nariman

*" أقوى الناس من يملك زمام أمره ولا ينتظر حفنة سعادة من الآخرين "*

*الشهيدة مروة الشربيني*

 :f2:

----------


## a_leader

اعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم



الفرقان 

صدق الله العظيم

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

اللهم إنا نسألك موجبات رحمتك، وعزائم مغفرتك، والسلامة من كلِّ إثمٍ، والغنيمة من كلِّ برٍّ، والفوز بالجنة، والنجاة من النار

----------


## a_leader

ارحمنا يا رب برحمتك التى وسعت كل شيئ

----------


## العسل المر

ياريتني ما كنت عرفت حد ان اسمي عبدالرحيم ... !! 

 :Play Ball:  ::-s: 
 :Play Ball: 

كان الحال دلوقتي اتبدل ،  وبعتولي رسايل خاصة واتعملي موضوع في المناسبات عشان غبتلي كام يوم !!

----------


## KANE2008

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

{وَقُلْ جَاء الْحَقُّ وَزَهَقَ الْبَاطِلُ إِنَّ الْبَاطِلَ كَانَ زَهُوقًا} 

صدق الله العظيم

(81) سورة الإسراء

----------


## جيهان محمد على

سأعودُ إلى الصحراء
أعلِكُ رملها
علَّ الصدى فيها 
يعالجُ قلبىَ الصادى
إنى عشقتُ الوهم
كان الوهمُ 
وجهاً صافياً جداً
وكان الوهمُ إنشادى
لا تسألونى كيف كانت خدعتى فيها
فقد كانت
تمائمى المخيطة بين أضلاعى
وقد كانت تعاويذى 
وأورادى
والقلب صوفىُّ
تعشقها طريقاً
خِلتهُ يُفضى إلى الفردوسِ
لكن النهاية
لم تكن إلا الأسى 
العااااااااااادى....!!


أحمد تيمور

----------


## a_leader

ها أنا ذا عشت حتى أرى اليوم الذى يُستجدى فيه الحب من الناس  ::

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

ربنا آتنا في الدنيا حسنة و في الآخرة حسنة و قنا عذاب النار

----------


## العسل المر

يقول الشاعر .. .. خليك ف حالك  ::

----------


## kethara



----------


## a_leader

فإن تولوا فقل حسبي الله لا اله الا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله

----------


## a_leader

اعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم

*قُلْ هَلْ نُنَبِّئُكُمْ بِالْأَخْسَرِينَ أَعْمَالًا* ( 103 ) *الَّذِينَ ضَلَّ سَعْيُهُمْ فِي الْحَيَاةِ الدُّنْيَا وَهُمْ يَحْسَبُونَ أَنَّهُمْ يُحْسِنُونَ صُنْعًا* ( 104 ) الكهف

صدق الله العظيم

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

اللهم صلى وسلم على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه 

ومن تبعهم بإحسان إلى يوم الدين

----------


## جيهان محمد على

وما زال في الدربِ دربٌ.
 وما زال في الدربِ متّسعٌ للرحيلْ


محمود درويش 
 :f2:

----------


## a_leader

انا عايز اوقع بس القلم فاضى

روحت اجيب قلم بس الراجل ماهوش راضى

قلت اجيب قلم من حتة تانية و اجى فميعادى

----------


## سوما

تعََّلَمْ أن تزَيَف ضِحْكِتِك فالنفوس أَسْرَارْ ~~ عَلَى إِنِك بْخِيِرْ بْعِيِنْ مَنْ يَّجْهَلّ أَحْزَاَنَك .. !!

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

سلامي على اللي حاضر معانا
سلامي على اللي خالي مكانا
سلامي إنشاء الله يوصل سلامي 
أسامي ما أريد أذكر أسامي ... سلامي
سلامي على اللي يستاهل دموعي
حزين و ضحكته تعود برجوعي
رجاء لا تذكرونه أمامي
أخاف يطير قلبي من ضلوعي ... سلامي
سلامي على اللي صان المحبه
سلامي على اللي فرقته صعبه
بعيد وياكل ويشرب معانا
عزيزي وصاحبي وقلبي على قلبه ... سلامي ...

----------


## a_leader

دعاء الكرب

عَنِ ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ رضي اللَّه عنْهُما أَنَّ رسُولَ اللَّه صَلّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وسَلَّم كَان يقُولُ عِنْد الكرْبِ : « لا إِلَه إِلاَّ اللَّه العظِيمُ الحلِيمُ ، لا إِله إِلاَّ اللَّه رَبُّ العَرْشِ العظِيمِ ، لا إِلَهَ إِلاَّ اللَّه رَبُّ السمَواتِ ، وربُّ الأَرْض ، ورَبُّ العرشِ الكريمِ » متفقٌ عليه .
اللهم رحمتك أرجو فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين ِ وأصلح لي شأني كله لاإله إلا أنت الله ، الله ربي لاأشرك به شيئاً .رواه ابن ماجه .

قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم :" دعوة النون إذ دعا بها وهو في بطن الحوت :" لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين لم يدع بها رجل مسلم في شئ قط إلا استجاب الله له ..صحيح الترمذي

----------


## جيهان محمد على

ليت أسماءَ تعرفُ
أن أباها صعد
 لم يمت
هل يموت الذى كان يحيا كأن الحياة أبد....؟؟؟ 
كأن الشراب نفد....؟؟؟؟؟
!!!!!!!!!!
  كأن البناتِ الجميلاتِ يمشين فوق الزبد
 عاش منتصباً
 بينما كان القلبُ يبحثُ عما يقيمُ الأوَد

ليت أسماءَ تعرفُ
أن أباها
 صعد.....!!!!!!!!!!

أمل دنقل

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

لماذا أسلم للبحر أمري ؟؟
وأمنح للريح أيام عمري؟؟
وهل في البحار سوى العاصفات
تروح بلؤمٍ وتغدوا بغدر ؟؟
وكيف أصادق في الصبح مداً 
وفي الليل أمنح ودي لجزر

تعبت

تعبت من البحر لكن قلبي 
يصر على البعد عن بؤس برٍ ....لمااااذا؟


تعال حبيبي فما فات مات 
وما هو آت جميل كصبري
أمد إليك يدي باشتياقي
ودمع حنيني من العين يجري

تناديك روحي ونزف جروحي
وقرع فؤادي على باب صدري
فلا تتجاهل ندائي حبيبي
فأنك تعلم ما بي وتدري

د/ مانع سعيد العتيبة

----------


## pussycat

إسأل روحك إسأل قلبك قبل ده كله إتغيروا ليه
أنا غيرنى عذابى فى حبك لكن إنت غيرك إيه
هو حنانى عليك قساك حتى عليا
ولا رضايا كمان خلاك تلعب بيا
ولا تسامح روحى معاك غرك فيا

----------


## سوما

*في عينيكِ عنوانـي .. 

ســـــــوف تنســـــــاني
و تنسى أنني يومًا
وهبتك نبض وجداني
و تعشق مَوْجَةً أخرَى
و تهجر دفـأ شطآني
و تجلس مثلما كنــا
لتسمع بعــض ألحاني
و لا تعنيك أحزانــي
و يسقط كالماء اسمي
و سوف يتوه عنواني
تٌرَى ستقول يا عمري
بأنكَ كنتَ تهوانـــي ؟؟؟؟

فقلتٌ :
هواكِ إيماني .....
و مغفرتي.........
و عصياني ......!!!
أتيتك و المنى عندي
بقايا بين أحضـاني
ربيع مات طائـرٌهٌ
على أنقاض بستاني
أحبــــــــك
واحة هدأت عليها
كــــل أحزاني
أحبــــــــك
نسمة تروي لصمت
النــاس ألحانــي
و لو أنساكِ يا عمري
حنايا القلب تنســاني
و لو خٌيِّرتٌ في وطن
لقلـتٌ هواكِ أوطانــــي
إذا ما ضعت في درب
ففي عينيكِ عنوانـي


 فاروق جويدة*

----------


## mada4top

*الناس الطيبة بقت بتتفهم غلط والناس اللي مش طيبة بتتفهم صح*

*عجبت لك يازمن فعلا الدنيا غالبا بتمشي عكس*

----------


## kethara



----------


## سوما

*لا تسأليني عن حياتي قبل أن ألقاك .. إني بدأت العمر منذ لقاك
قد كان عمري في الحياة ضلالة .. ورأيت كل النور بعض ضياك 

فاروق جويدة*

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

لو أننا لم نفترق 
لبقيت بين يديك طفلا عابثا 
وتركت عمري في لهيبك يحترق 

لاتسألي العين الحزينة كيف ادمتها المقل 
لاتسألي طير الشريد لأي اسباب رحل 
رغم الرحيل رغم ما فعلت بنا الايام 
قلبي لم يزل يحييا وحيدا بالامل 
انا يا حبيبة كل ايامي قتيلك في الهوى 

كنا نعانق في الظلام دموعنا والقلب منكسر من العبراتي 
هذه النهاية لم تكن ابدا لنا هذه النهاية قمة المأساتي
ما كنت اعرف والرحيل يشدنا اني اودع مهجتي وحياتي
لو اننا لم نفترق لو لو


أغنية لو أننا لم نفترق ...كاظم الساهر.....كلمات فاروق جديده

 :f2:

----------


## سوما

*تكبر ,, تكبر
فمهما يكن من جفاك
ستبقى بعيني و لحمي ، ملاك
وتبقى كما شاء لي حبنا أن أراك
نسيمك عنبر ,, وأرضك سكر
وإني أحبك .. أكثر

محمود درويش*

----------


## عطر الياسمين

][*إن أحببت شيئاً فاتركه يذهب فإذاعاد إليك فاعرف أنه يحبك .. واذا لم يعد إليك فاعلم انه لم يكن لك من الأول *][
تحياتى لكم .

----------


## جيهان محمد على

الأولة .... ع القلب اللى ماتهناش

والتانية .... ع اللى صابر بس بخته ماجاش

والتالتة.... ع اللى فى الدنيا لا مات ولا عاش

حبينا يا قلبى ..... واللى حبيناه

ساب اللى يسوى ....وراح للى مايسواش


موال
(هدى سلطان)

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

فراشة جئت ألقي كحل أجنحتي.... لديك فاحترقت ظلما جناحاتي
أصيح والسيف مزروع في خاصرتي.... والغدر حطم آمالي العريضات
وأنت ايضا الا تبت يداكى....الا تبت يداكى
اذا آثرت قتلي ...... واستعذبت أناتي
ملي بحذف اسمك الشفاف من لغاتي
إذن ستمسي بلا ليلى ..حكاياتي

----------


## loly_h

*إن الجراحَ وان تزايد نزفها

لله فيها حكمة ٌ و شفاء

لا يأس في دار الزوال فمحنة

تأتيك داء ثم بعد ُ دواءُ

ان كانت البلوى فراقُ أحبة

فاصبر فما بعد الفراقِ لقاءُ

ان لم نراكم في الحياة فليتنا

مَعَكُم بجنة ربنا جلساءُ*

----------


## a_leader

احذر عدوك مرة و احذر صديق الانترنت مليون مرة !!!

----------


## KANE2008

غلبت اعدل فيك والطبع فيك غالب
دا ديل الكلب ما يتعدل ولو حطوا فيه قالب  ::

----------


## غادة جاد

*الحقي يا جيجي
إيمان ( أخت ضابط شرطة )
طلعت معانا وزينا



أصل أنا وجيجي يا إيمو
بنحب جداً
الكلمات اللي أنتي كتبتيها دي
أنا وليلى
وتعبت
ذوقك جميييييل وراقي



وأكمل أنا بقى




أكرهها وأشتهي وصلها
وإنني أحب كرهي لها
أحب هذا اللؤم في عينها
وزورها إن زورت قولها
أكرهها




*

----------


## a_leader

أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم

وَمِنَ النَّاسِ مَن يُعْجِبُكَ قَوْلُهُ فِي الْحَيَاةِ الدُّنْيَا وَيُشْهِدُ اللَّهَ عَلَى مَا فِي قَلْبِهِ وَهُوَ أَلَدُّ الْخِصَامِ 

صدق الله العظيم

----------


## العسل المر

كل غريب للغريب نسيب ...

----------


## a_leader

يااااااااااااااااااااااارب

----------


## rosey19

_وحشتونى جدا_

----------


## غادة جاد

*عيش حياتك*
*بس ابحث عن ذاتك*

 :f2:

----------


## العسل المر

من يرفض العشر يقبل عقبها سبع ...

----------


## a_leader

الحمد لله على سلامتك يا روزى , و دايما منورانا ان شاء الله  :: 
ومشاركة اليوم

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iiAkOsuhT94[/ame]

 ::

----------


## rosey19

الله يسلمك ليدر ... شكرا 

    المكان كله منور بوجودك اخى الكريم.

   ________________

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*ضريح رخام      فيه   السعيد    اندفن

و حفره فيها الشريد     من غير كفن

مريت   عليهم .. قلت      يا    للعجب

لاتنين   ريحتهم    لها   نفس    العفن

عجبي !!!*

----------


## وجدى محمود

*حبيب القلب جافانى
وباعنى وراح لعزالى

رميت حبى على بابه
يمين الله مأعود تانى*

----------


## a_leader

إن أكرمكم عند الله أتقاكم

----------


## العسل المر

كله بتنجان يا حبيبي ...

----------


## Dragon Shadow

أنهـــا ايــام تيــه
والذي يأتي كريه

----------


## فراشة النيل

شكرا على الاقتراح
كلام جميل جدا 
تسلمي على الاختيار

----------


## rosey19



----------


## سوما

*ليس كل ما يلمع ذهباً ..!!*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*اذا اكرمت الكريم ملكته واذا اكرمت اللئيم تمرد*

----------


## جيهان محمد على

فَوقَ الأْرضِ... 

أخْوَفُ ما يَبعَثُ في الأحياءِ الخوفَ... 

فِكرَةُ أنْ يَجِدُوا أنفُسَهُمْ يَوماً 

أمواتاً.. 

لكِنْ... تحتَ الأرضِ... 

أخْوَفُ ما يَبَعثُ في الأمواتِ الخوفَ.. 

فِكرَةُ أنْ يجِدُوا أنفُسَهُمْ يوماً 

أحيَاء!!! " 
(محمد البغدادى)

----------


## سوما

يا رب..

----------


## جيهان محمد على

أحياناً الماء ..

أحياناً الهواء ..

من يحرك الطاحونة التي تطحن القمح ..

لكن ما بداخلي .. 

يطحنه الحزن فقط ..

فرناندو بيسوا

----------


## غادة جاد

*


إنه الحب
حين يكون الزمان شحيحاً

إنه القلب
حين يكون الطموح فسيحاً

بأن يحتوي النهر والبحر


إنه الموت

حين يكون الخلاص الوحيد

إنه العُرس
حين نُزف إلى الأرض

زغردي يا طيور السماء
زغردي لا أريد البكاء

فإني قد اخترت


اخترت حريتي
اخترت حريتي
اخترت حريتي






( محمد بغدادي )


*

----------


## kethara

*[frame="1 60"]القلب حصن منيع لاتصل اليه جيوش العالم لكن ينهزم عند اول همسة حب صادقة[/frame]*

----------


## rosey19



----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه



----------


## rosey19



----------


## غادة جاد

الصديق المزيف كالظل
يمشي ورائي عندما أكون في الشمس
ويختفي عندما أكون في الظلام

----------


## a_leader

المروءة صدقٌ في اللسان ، واحتمال للعثرات ، وبذل للمعروف ، وكف للأذى ، وكمال في الرجولة

----------


## ragab al_sherbe

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..............تهنئة من كل قلبى لكل اعضاء المنتدى بقرب قدوم شهر رمضان المبارك ونسأل الله عز وجل ان يجعل الأمة الاسلامية كلها فى اتم صحة وعافية وتقبل الله منا ومنكم صيام هذا الشهر المبارك واعاننا على قيامه على اتم وجه وتقبل الله منا ومنكم سائر الاعمال ...........وكل عام انتم بخير وصحه :f2:  :f2:  :f2:  :f2:  :f2:  :f2:  :f2:  :f2:  :f2:  :f2:  :f2:  :f2:  :f2:  :f2:

----------


## rosey19

قد يبيع الانسان شيئا قد اشتراه

 ولكن لا يبيع قلبا قد هواه

----------


## سوما

إذا تكلمت بالكلمة ملكتك ,, وإذا لم تتكلم بها ملكتها ..!!

----------


## وجدى محمود

[b][u]صباح الفل يازهره

صباح نادى صباح زين

صباح لإخواتنا بدعيلهم

فى قدس وضفه وجنين

يشيل عنهم وندعيلهم

يكون مستنى فى طريقهم

سعاده وفرح يسرى سنين

----------


## الشحرورة

*لا تنتظر حبيباً باعك.. وانتظر ضوءاً جديداً يمكن أن يتسلل إلى قلبك الحزين
فيعيد لأيامك البهجة ويعيد لقلبك نبضه الجميل


ده طبعا عشانى مش زعلانه ولا حاجة
هههههههههههههههه

ودى وتقديرى*

----------


## antox

كل عام وجميع أعضاء المنتدى بخير وصحة وسعادة بمناسبة قرب حلول شهر رمضان المبارك

----------


## غادة جاد

خطوات

----------


## سوما

*يا صاح! 
إن الحياة قفرٌ مروِّعٌ، ماؤهُ سرابْ  

لا يجتني الطَّرْفُ منه إلاّ عَواطفَ الشَّوكِ والتُّرابْ  

وأسعدُ النّاس فيه أعمى ,, لا يبصرُ الهولَ والمُصابْ  

ولا يرى أنفس البرايا ,, تَذُوب في وقْدَة ِ العَذَابْ  

فاحمدْ إله الحياة ، وافنعْ فيها بألْحَانِكَ العِذابْ  

وعِشْ، كما شاءَتِ الليالي ,, من آهَة ِ النَّاي والرَّبَابْ 

أبو القاسم الشابي*

----------


## وجدى محمود

وحشتنى قوى

----------


## loly_h

*يكفي أن يحبك قلب واحد لكي تعيش*

----------


## طارق ابو رضوان

*من عف عن ظلم العباد تورعا  ***  جاءته ألطاف الاله تبرعا*

----------


## a_leader

أعوذ بالله من الشيطن الرجيم

فَإِنْ تَوَلَّوْا فَقُلْ حَسْبِيَ اللَّهُ لا إِلَهَ إِلا هُوَ عَلَيْهِ تَوَكَّلْتُ وَهُوَ رَبُّ الْعَرْشِ الْعَظِيمِ ( 129 ) التوبة

صدق الله العظيم

----------


## سمارات

صباح الخير والبركات لجميع 


وان شاء الله جمعة مباركة لكم 


رمضان كريم لجميع الاعضاء المحترمين

----------


## جيهان محمد على

إن فشلت فى الشعور بالسعادة فى يوم من الأيام
فحاول أن تنظرإلى السعداء
فالسعادة أحياناً .... تُعدىِ

----------


## rosey19

لا اله الا انت سبحانك انى كنت من الظالمين

----------


## جيهان محمد على

.
الأذكياء يناقشون الأفكار
العقلاء يناقشون الأحداث
العامّة يتكلمون في الناس ....!!!

 :f2:

----------


## حكيم عيووون

.......
.................
( ......................... ) صهللللللهههههههههه

الحصانُ ... يخرجُ من اللوحةِ ...
يسيرُ فوق الماء ...
يرقصُ مع موجةٍ مستحيلة ...
ويدعوها للغناء ...


حكيم عيووون

----------


## سوما

أحياناً تكون السعادة فى الرضا بما نملكه ,, وليس فى أمتلاك ما يرضينااااااااا ..!!

----------


## rosey19



----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية-رحمه الله-:
 "القلوب الصادقة والأدعية الصالحة هي العسكر الذي لا يغلب"*

----------


## a_leader



----------


## طارق ابو رضوان

يمضى أخوك فلا تلقى له خلفا  ****  والمال بعد ذهاب المال يكتسب

----------


## rosey19

مرحب شهر الصوم مرحب

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

* سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر*

----------


## سوما

من الأفضل أن تكون غائباً حاضراً ,, على أن تكون حاضراً غائباً ..!!

----------


## طارق ابو رضوان

*الأيدي ثلاثة :  يد بيضاء ويد خضراء ويد سوداء*

*فاليد البيضاء هى الابتداء بالمعروف*

*واليد الخضراء هى المكافأة على المعروف*

*واليد السوداء هى المن بالمعروف*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*اذا فشلت في أن تحافظ على ذكرياتك القديمه

فحاول ان تصنع ذكريات جديده من اجل البقاء

*

----------


## Anfaas Alward

.

.

.
وما نيل المطالب بالتمني... ولكن تأخذ الدنيا غلابا  ::no3:: 
.

.

.

----------


## rosey19



----------


## المهاجر2000

بتمنالك 
يتمنالك من قلبى سعادة 
متمنهاش قبلى انا حد
بتمنالك من قلبى سعادة
وتعيش فى فرحة وامان وف حي
بتمنالك من قلبى بقولها
قلبى اللى ما حبش قبلك حد
اخترت ابعد يمكن انسا 
لكن حبك جويا لسة
صد قنى حبيبى
فراق صعب
فراق صعب
بتمنالك من قلبى سعادة
من قلب فعلا حب
بجد
مع تحيا تى للجميع

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه



----------


## العسل المر

وانتي  بخير يا هايدي ... رمضان كريم 


لا شئ يبقى إلى الأبد هذا ما علمتني إياه الحياة و- هذا ما شعرت به حين بحثت عن بعض الوجوه حولي فلم أجدها ..

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*علم اللوع اضخم كتـــــــــاب في الأرض 

بس اللي يغلط فيه يجيـــــــــبــه الأرض

أما الصراحة فأمرها ســـــــــــــــــاهل

لكن لا تجلب المال و لا تصون العرض

عجبي !!!*

----------


## rosey19



----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*
مسألة مبــــدأ

قــال لزوجـــــــه : اســكتي. 

وقــال لابنــــــه : انكــتم. 

صوتكمــا يجعلنــي مشـــوش التفكـــــير. 

لا تنبســـا بكلمــــــــه. 

ار يــــــــــــــد أن اكتــــــب عـــن 

حريـــــــة التعبيـــــــــــــر ‍

من روائع احمد مطر الذي اعشقها*

----------


## زهره

الكل بان علي حقيته .........

----------


## جنة الرحمن

رب اشرح لي صدري
ويسر لي أمري
واحلل عقدة من لساني يفقهوا قولي

كل عام وأنتم بخير

----------


## سمارات

أنا لا أخشى مصيري 

فأنا أحيا مصيري ! 

أي شيء 

غير إغفائي على صبارة القر 

وصحوي فوق رمضاء الهجير ؟ 

واختبائي من خطى القاتل 

ما بين شهيقي وزفيري؟ 

وارتيابي في ثيابي 

وارتيابي في إهابي 

وارتيابي في ارتيابي 

ومسيري حذرا من غدر حذري ! 

أهو الموت ؟ 

متى ذقت حياة في حياتي ؟ 

كان ميلادي وفاتي ! 

أنا في أول شوط 

لف صوتي ألف سوط 

وطوى(منكر)أوراق إعترافاتي 

وألقاني إلى سيف (نكير). 

كتبت آخرتي في أول الشوط 

فماذا ظل للشوط الأخير ؟! 

احمد مطر

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*لا يوجد إنسان ضعيف .. ولكن يوجد إنسان يجهل في نفسه موطن القوه

توفيق الحكيم ..*

----------


## rosey19



----------


## rosey19



----------


## سوما

:f2:

----------


## rosey19



----------


## KANE2008

ماحدش واخد منها حاجه

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*إن غدا لناظره قريب

مدري غريب اطوار . وإلا هالغرابه فالزمن؟           
           احسّ في بالي كذا شي. وعجزت اعبّره


انا على صهوة جواد بدون سرج ولا رسن           
           والمقبلات من السنين بكل حال مدبّره


اقول يا دنيا من انتي له؟ تجاوبني لمن؟           
           واسحب نفس واكتم نفس وارفع يدي واكبّره


سبحان منهو اودع التفكير في راسي ومّن           
           لا قلّت الدبره على العبد الفقير يدبّره


اللي خلاف السدّ كايد . ما عليك من العلن           
           حتيش لو قد قلتلك صدري بيَدك مشبّره


ابلشتني ب إن ( غدًا لناظره ) و إن غداً          
           هالحين شف لك حل في نفسك وكسرك جبّره


كنت انظرك بلقيس والباقين مثل اهل اليمن           
           فجأه تهآوى العرش.واللي من غلاك مزبّره


صحوه. كما الاسلام في عزّه لعباد الوثن           
           ريّح مراسيلك ومندوبك وقلبك خبّره


ما عاد يغريني غرورك والمحاسن والفتن           
           النفس فاطمها ( بتقوى ) والفؤاد مصبّره


بعت الحياه وبعت معها ناس في ابخس ثمن           
           على يقين ان آخر الصفوه تجيك مغبّره


قلت اشتري مرضاة وجه اللّه واشريلي كفن           
           واشوم عن شيِ بقا بالصدر كنت معبّره


سالم حمد

ساعة بقرأها إن أفهم كلمه*

----------


## شيكولاتة

أستغفرك ربى وأتوب إليك

----------


## rosey19



----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*نسمة ربيع لكن بتكوي الوشـــــــوش

طيور جميلة بس من غير عشـــوش

قلوب بتخفق إنما وحـــــــــــــــــدها

هي الحياه كده .. كلها في الفاشوش

عجبي !!!!*

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

اللهم إنى أعوذ بك من الهم والحزن

----------


## شيكولاتة

*

اللَّهُمَّ مَنْ أَرَادَنِي بِسُوءٍ فَرُدَّهُ عَلَيْهِ، وَمَنْ كَادَنِي فَكِدْهُ، وَاجْعَلنِي مِنْ أَحْسَنِ عِبَادِكَ نَصِيباً عِنْدَكَ، وَأَقْرَبِهِمْ مَنْزِلَةً مِنْكَ، وَأَخَصِّهِمْ زُلفَىَ لَدَيْكَ، فَإِنَّهُ لاَ يُنَالُ ذَلِكَ إِلاَّ بِفَضْلِكَ، وَجُدْ لِي بِجُودِكَ، وَاعْطِفْ عَلَيَّ بِمَجْدِكَ، وَاحْفَظْنِي بِرَحْمَتِكَ، وَاجْعَلْ لِسَانِي بِذِكْرِكَ لَهِجاً، وَقَلبِي بِحُبِّكَ مُتَيَّماً، وَمُنَّ عَلَيَّ بِإِجَابَتِكَ، وَأَقِلْ عَثْرَتي، وَاغْفِرْ لِي زَلَّتِي،  

*

----------


## سوما

*أحياناً يجب أن نغمض عيوننا ,, حتى نرى الحقيقة كاملة ..!!*

----------


## سوما

*لكل أجل كتاب ..!!*

----------


## KANE2008

bring your life up to the top
and you never ever stop

----------


## شيكولاتة

Remember that the more we try to forget someone we love, the more painful letting go will become

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*دعوه إلى الأحلام .. على مائدة خيالي*

----------


## جيهان محمد على

نلتقي بعد قليلْ
بعد عامٍ
بعد عامين
وجيلْ...
ورَمَتْ في آلة التصوير
عشرين حديقةْ
وعصافيرَ الجليل.
ومضتْ تبحث، خلف البحر،
عن معنى جديد للحقيقة.
- وطني حبل غسيل
لمناديل الدم المسفوك
في كل دقيقةْ
وتمددتُ على الشاطئ
رملاً... ونخيلْ. 

هِيَ لا تعرف-
يا ريتا! وهبناكِ أنا والموتُ
سِر الفرح الذابل في باب الجماركْ
وتجدَّدنا، أنا والموت،
في جبهتك الأولى
وفي شبّاك دارك.
وأنا والموت وجهان-
لماذا تهربين الآنَّ من وجهي
لماذا تهربين؟
ولماذا تهربين الآن ممّا
يجعل القمح رموشَ الأرض، ممّا
يجعل البركان وجهاً آخراً للياسمين؟...
ولماذا تهربينْ ؟... 

كان لا يتعبني في الليل إلا صمتها
حين يمتدُّ أمام الباب
كالشارع... كالحيِّ القديمْ
ليكن ما شئت - يا ريتا –
يكون الصمتُ فأساً
أو براويز نجوم
أو مناخاً لمخاض الشجرةْ.
إنني أرتشف القُبلَة
من حدِّ السكاكين،
تعالي ننتمي للمجزرةْ !...سقطت كالوَرَق الزائد
أسرابُ العصافير
بآبار الزمنْ...
وأنا أنتشل الأجنحة الزرقاء
يا ريتا،
أنا شاهدةُ القبر الذي يكبرُ
يا ريتا،
أنا مَنْ تحفر الأغلالُ
في جلديَ

للشاعر محمود درويش

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*شجاني حبها حتى بكيت

وفي قلبي لها شوقً بنيت

فقالت : هل سعيت لكي تراني ؟!

قولت : أنا لغيرك ما سعيت

لأنك ياجنة الفردوس أغلى ما تمنيت

اللهم بلغنا ليلة القدر .. لا تجعل هذه الليله تفوتك*

----------


## امـة الله

بتلف الدنيا بينا .. واحنا زي ما احنا 

بنبيع الي بيشترينا .. ودا اجمل مافـ طموحنا

منحبش غير اعادينا .. وبنقول يادنيا دوخنا

بنظلم نفسنا بأدينا .. وبنشتكي طوق شموخنا

----------


## غادة جاد

*

إذا مت إلهي اجعل لي
في قبري نوراً واغفر لي

واحشرني مع خير الرسلِ


يا ذا المنة يارب




*

----------


## شيكولاتة

*
الصداقة المزيفة كالطير المهاجر يرحل إذا ساء الجو

*

----------


## سوما



----------


## العسل المر

لا شئ يهم ...

----------


## جيهان محمد على

يقول المتفائل :- أرى ضوءا" في نهاية النفق 

ويقول المتشائم :- أرى قطارا" قادما" ليدوسنا 
 


كارينجي

----------


## جيهان محمد على

من بعد [ خطاوينا ] :


أنفق الكثير من الليل لأجل أن يتنفس الصبح ,
أدخل مسارح الحياة وأغادرها بلا مشهد يملأني ,
أحمل فرشاتي لأرسم وتتشكل اللوحـــة ثورة شعبها حزين ,

كل محاولاتي يا [ خطاوينا ] تفشل في أن أغادرني 
لــ أغادرني ! 


بعض مما أعجبنى
 :f:

----------


## جيهان محمد على

الحياة في سبيل الله أصعب
من الموت في سبيل الله 
عبدالعزيز ابن باز

----------


## rosey19

عيد سعيد

 كل سنه وكل الاصدقاء بالمنتدى طيبين

----------


## جيهان محمد على

أحياناً .....

هؤلاء الذين تلاحظهم تدريجيا" أكثر روعة" وجمالا" 

من هؤلاء الذين يبهرونك مرة واحدة ,, 

 :f2:

----------


## العسل المر

أنا كل ما عمري يعدي ونقابل بعضنا ... أحس كأني أنا عندي ييجي 16 سنه 

أفتكر إمبارح أدمع - حافظ وممكن أسمع ! 

 نفسي الأيام دي ترجع ونتلم كلنا ...

----------


## جيهان محمد على

أشد الآلام على النفس : آلام لا يكتشفها الطبيب , ولا يستطيع أن يتحدث عنها المريض 

أروني على وجه الأرض إنسانا" سعيدا" لا يكدر صفو سعادته مكدر إلا إذا كان مجنونا" 



السباعي

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*و كذبت احزاني
أحزاني تكذب يا قلبي 
ما عدت أصدق أحزاني 
قالت: ستسير وتتركني 
وأعود لشعري عصفورا 
بالحب يسافر وجداني 
والدمع الحائر يتركني 
والزمن الظالم ينساني 
والحب يعود.. يظللني 
يرعى الأحلام.. ويرعاني 
لكن الحزن يطاردني 
غيرت كثيرا.. عنواني 
وبطاقة أسفاري شاخت 
مزقها ليل الحرمان 
يعرفني حزني.. يعرفني 
ما أثقل حزن الإنسان 
ما أقسى أن يولد أمل 
ويموت بيأس الأحزان 
ما أصعب أن نرضع حلما 
يوما من ثدي البركان 
فالنار تطارد أحلامي 
من يخنق صوت النيران؟ 
من يأخذ من حزني عهدا 
أن يترك يوما شطآني؟ 
أحزاني تكذب يا قلبي 
ما عدت أصدق أحزاني 
وهربت لعلي اخدعها 
فوجدت لديها.. عنواني

فاروق جويده*

----------


## بنت شهريار

كن مع الله...ثم كن كيف شئت فإنك مع مليك مقتدر

 :f2:  :f2:

----------


## a_leader

> كن مع الله...ثم كن كيف شئت فإنك مع مليك مقتدر


 :f2: 

 :f2:

----------


## kethara

*للصمت أحيانا ضجيج يطحن عظام الصمت*

----------


## جيهان محمد على

قل لي 
هل أحببت امرأة قبلي ؟ 
تفقد , حين تكون بحالة حب 
نور العقل ..؟ 
قل لي . قل لي 
كيف تصير المرأة حين تحب 
شجيرة فل ؟ 
قل لي 
كيف يكون الشبه الصارخ 
بين الأصل , وبين الظل 
بين العين , وبين الكحل ؟ 
كيف تصير امرأة عن 
عاشقها 
نسخة حب .. طبق الأصل ؟.. 
قل لي لغة ... 
لم تسمعها امرأة غيري ... 
خذني .. نحو جزيرة حب .. 
لم يسكنها أحد غيري .. 
خذني نحو كلام خلف 
حدود الشعر 
قل لي : إني الحب الأول 
قل لي : إني الوعد الأول 
قطر ماء حنانك في أذنيا 
إزرع قمراً في عينيا 
إن عبارة حب منك .. 
تساوي الدنيا ... 
يا من يسكن مثل الوردة في 
أعماقي 
يا من يلعب مثل الطفل على 
أحداقي 
أنت غريب في أطوارك مثل 
الطفل 
أنت عنيف مثل الموج, 
وأنت لطيف مثل الرمل .. 
لا تتضايق من أشواقي 
كرر . كرر اسمي دوماً 
في ساعات الفجر .. وفي 
ساعات الليل قد لا أتقن فن 
الصمت .. فسامح جهلي .. 
فتش . فتش في أرجاء 
الأرض فما في العالم أنثى 
مثلي... 
أنت حبيبي . لا تتركني 
أشرب صبري مثل النخل .. 
إني أنت .. 
فكيف أفرق .. 
بين الأصل , 
وبين الظل ؟ 

( سعاد الصباح )

----------


## rosey19



----------


## جيهان محمد على

.
نحن الجائعون أمام حقولنا.. 
المرتبكين أمام أطفالنا... 
المطأطئين أمام اعلامنا.. 
الوافدين أمام سفاراتنا.. 
نحن.......الذي لا وزن لهم إلا في الطائرات 
نحن وبر السجادة البشرية التي تفرش أمام الغادي والرائح في هذه المنطقه ... 
ماذا نفعل عند هؤلاء العرب من المحيط إلى الخليج ؟ 
لقد أعطونا الساعات وأخذوا الزمن ،، 
أعطونا الأحذية واخذوا الطرقات ،، 
أعطونا البرلمانات وأخذوا الحرية ،، 
أعطونا العطر والخواتم وأخذوا الحب ،، 
أعطونا الأراجيح وأخذوا الأعياد،، 
أعطونا الحليب المجفف واخذوا الطفولة ،، 
أعطونا السماد الكيماوي واخذوا الربيع ،، 
أعطونا الجوامع والكنائس وأخذوا الإيمان ،، 
أعطونا الحراس والأقفال وأخذوا الأمان ،، 
أعطونا الثوار وأخذوا الثورة ،، *
.
* محمد الماغوط 
(إهداء إلى من يحكموننا بالحديد والنار)
 :No:

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*أنت رحوم إذا أعطيت ولكن لاتنس وأنت تعطي 

إن تدير وجهك عن الذي تعطيه فلا ترى حياءه عاريا امام عينيك

جبران خليل جبران*

----------


## امـة الله

نحن له عبيد يفعل بنا مايريد

كن لله كما يريد .. تكن لك الدنيا كما تريد

----------


## لؤلؤة مصر

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

الحمد لله رب العالمين*

----------


## نور القلب

[quote=جيهان محمد على;1341751][center]قل لي 
هل أحببت امرأة قبلي ؟ 
تفقد , حين تكون بحالة حب 
نور العقل ..؟ 
قل لي . قل لي 
كيف تصير المرأة حين تحب 
شجيرة فل ؟ 
قل لي 
كيف يكون الشبه الصارخ 
بين الأصل , وبين الظل 
بين العين , وبين الكحل ؟ 
كيف تصير امرأة عن 
عاشقها 
نسخة حب .. طبق الأصل ؟.. 
قل لي لغة ... 
لم تسمعها امرأة غيري ... 
خذني .. نحو جزيرة حب .. 
لم يسكنها أحد غيري .. 
خذني نحو كلام خلف 
حدود الشعر 
قل لي : إني الحب الأول 
قل لي : إني الوعد الأول 
قطر ماء حنانك في أذنيا 
إزرع قمراً في عينيا 
إن عبارة حب منك .. 
تساوي الدنيا ... 
يا من يسكن مثل الوردة في 
أعماقي 
يا من يلعب مثل الطفل على 
أحداقي 
أنت غريب في أطوارك مثل 
الطفل 
أنت عنيف مثل الموج, 
وأنت لطيف مثل الرمل .. 
لا تتضايق من أشواقي 
كرر . كرر اسمي دوماً 
في ساعات الفجر .. وفي 
ساعات الليل قد لا أتقن فن 
الصمت .. فسامح جهلي .. 
فتش . فتش في أرجاء 
الأرض فما في العالم أنثى 
مثلي... 
أنت حبيبي . لا تتركني 
أشرب صبري مثل النخل .. 
إني أنت .. 
فكيف أفرق .. 
بين الأصل , 
وبين الظل ؟ 

( سعاد الصباح )




بجد بحييكي يا جى جى على ذوقك الرفيع و احساسك المرهف و اختيارك الجميل للابيات الأكثر من رائعة دى--- بجد بجد تحفة و عجبتنى جداً

----------


## نور القلب

قليلٌ منكَ يكفينى...لكنّ قليلُكَ لا يُقالُ له قليلُ.

----------


## Dragon Shadow

من يؤمـــــلُ أن يعيــــــشَ مسلمــاً 
جذلانَ لا يُدهـــــــى بخطبٍ يحزنُ
أفْرطْتَ في شططِ الأماني فاقتصـدْ 
واعلــــمْ بأنَّ مِنَ المنــــــى ما يفتنُ
ليسَ الأمـــــانُ من الزمانِ بممكــنٍ 
ومن المحــــــالِ وجــودُ ما لا يمكنُ
معنى الزمـــانِ على الحقيقةِ كاسمهِ 
فعلامَ ترجـــــــــو أَنَّـــــه لا يزمنُ؟

----------


## جيهان محمد على

[quote=نور القلب;1343702]


> [center]قل لي 
> هل أحببت امرأة قبلي ؟ 
> تفقد , حين تكون بحالة حب 
> نور العقل ..؟ 
> قل لي . قل لي 
> كيف تصير المرأة حين تحب 
> شجيرة فل ؟ 
> قل لي 
> كيف يكون الشبه الصارخ 
> ...


 
بشكرك جداً أختى الغالية .... نور القلب
على إطرائك الجميل على القصيدة اللى حقيقى أسعدنى جداً .... (سعاد الصباح) من أرق الشاعرات المعاصرات وأسلوبها آسر جداً وبتعبر بصدق شديد عن مشاعر المرأة وجديرة إننا نقتبس العشرات والعشرات من أشعارها بالغة الرقة والعذوبة ...،، 
برحب بيكِ بينا وأتمنى أنك تستمعى معانا وتفيدى وتستفيدى بإذن الله
تحياتى حبيبتى

----------


## حنين مصر

من لا يرحم لا يـٌرحم

----------


## بنت شهريار

_

 السيرة الحسنة للشخص مثل شجرة الزيتون

 تنمو ببطء شديد ولكنها تدوم طويلاً طويلاً 

_

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*حلوه اوي الجمله ياعبير تسلم إيدك

*************

جميل ان تعيش في حلم جميل والأجمل ان تكون لديك المقدره لتحقيقه*

----------


## uae girl

*أذَّا كَـانَّـتْ الـحَـياةُ تُـقَـاس بِـالـسـعَـادة فَـإِكـتُـبـوا عَـلى قَبري مَّاتَت قَـبـلَ أنْ تولد 

تسلمي زهرة الحنين عالتوبيك*

----------


## KANE2008

مش فاهم اى حاجه  ::

----------


## سوما

*إذا المرء لا يرعاك إلا تكلفا .:. فدعه ولا تكثر عليه التأسفا
ففي الناس إبدال وفي الترك راحة .:. وفي القلب صبر للحبيب ولو جفا
فما كل من تهواه يهواك قلبه .:. ولا كل من صافيته لك قد صفا
إذا لم يكن صفو الوداد طبيعة .:. فلا خير في ود يجيء تكلفا
ولا خير في خل يخون خليله .:. ويلقاه من بعد المودة بالجفا
سلام على الدنيا إذا لم يكن بها .:. صديق صدوق صادق الوعد منصفا 

الأمام الشافعى*

----------


## امـة الله

علمت ان وطني اينما يسكن قلبي .. فبحثت عن ساكنه فوجدته قد أوفى ... فأثرته نفسي !

----------


## loly_h

*افضل طريقه للمهابه .......... التواضـــــــــع*

----------


## العسل المر

قلبي عليك ياللي الأحبة فاتوك ورموك ف سكة صعبة تمشيها 
ولا خيروك 
ولا حتى يوم سألوك 
تهرب بعيد - وإلا تعيش فيها

ولا ريحوك نوبه  
ولا فرحوك نوبه  

توهه ومحسوبه 
عمرك يضيع فيها

ولا ريحوك نوبه 
ولا فرحوك نوبه 

توهه ومحسوبه 
عمرك يضيع فيها

متقولش قسمه و... لا قدر مكتوب
ولا عادش منها هروب ولا حيله

اصبر مسير الصبر يا أيوب - يطوي الآلام ويهوّن الشيله
تنسى الأسى ليله 
لو تعدل الميله
وتنام عنيك ليله 
والفرح ماليها ...

لو ريحوك نوبه 
او فرحوك نوبه 
هتنام عنيك نوبه 
والفرح ماليها

----------


## عاطف عبد الفتاح

لماذا بأدينا ؟

*بقلم / عاطف عبد الفتاح عويس*            رئيس التحرير
ليس دفاعاً عن الحكومات ولكن أيماناً بقدرات الشعوب وأيماناً بأن التقدم والرقي تصنعه الشعوب بأيديها ولا تصنعه الحكومات بقرراتها .
فالدول المتقدمة لدي حكوماتها كثير من المشاكل في جميع المجالات ولكن بشعوبها صنعت من نفسها شعوب متقدمة وبعيداً عن الحكومات .
من هنا جاءت مبادئ رابطة بأيدينا .
بأيدينا نغير أنفسنا للأفضل دائماً .
بأيدينا نصنع مستقبل لنا وللأجيال القادمة
بأيدينا نجد الحلول لمشكلاتنا المزمنة ونحولها إلي مشاكل سطحية لا تأثير لها علينا .
منذ زمن بعيد أجد نفسي أكرة الماضي دائماً ولا أحب الحديث عنه وأحب المستقبل والسعي إليه والحديث عنه .
إلي متي سنظل نتحدث عن  التراث القديم ونهتم به علي حساب تجاهل المستقبل وعدم التخطيط له .
أنشئت رابطة بأيدينا أملاً في الأعداد والتخطيط والتفكير في ما هو قادم . ووجدناه نحن أعضاء رابطة بأيدينا طريق ليس بالصعب ليس بالمستحيل بل طريق أبسط مما تخيلناه . إلي من يجد في نفسه قدرات تعتمد علي قبول التغبير أولاً والقدرة علي الإبداع ثانياً
 نحن نرحب بك عضواً في رابطة بأيدينا .
				ننتظر مقترحاتكم و مشاركاتكم على البريد الالكترونى الخاص بالرابطة 
Be-aidena@hotmail.com

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*مَجروحةٌ حتى النُّخاعْ 

مَذبوحةٌ 

حتى الوريدْ 

فلِمن ستأمنُ 

إن تُرِدْ 

ولِمن ستُعطي قلبَها 

إن جاءَها حبٌّ جديدْ ؟

عبد العزيز جويده*

----------


## العسل المر

رغم أن الأشجار تموت واقفة ... إلا أن أوراقها تتساقط مستترة  



ربان فقد شراعه ...

----------


## امـة الله

من اراد اليأس سيأتيه دون ان يناديه .. ومن اراد السعاده فليعمل جاهدا للوصول اليها .. فبقدر عمله ستأتبه


لا تحزن ان الله معك

----------


## rosey19



----------


## سوما

وكل من عليها فان ,, ويبقى وجه ربك ذو الجلال والأكرام ..

----------


## Dragon Shadow

أيتها النفس أجملى جزعا إن الذى تكرهين قد وقعا

----------


## جيهان محمد على

غيابك يحوّل بستان اللغة في صوتي 
إلى صحراء قاحلة .. جافــة 
كل أشجارها عارية 
أغصانها لا تحتضن أعشاش الطيور !


اللغة في صوتي بغيابك .. تنكسر

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*
يا سيِّدتي 

هذا الإحساسُ المتدفِّقْ 

وجمالُكِ هذا الأخاذْ 

والسحرُ المتفرِّدُ هذا 

الواصلُ حدَّ الإعجازْ 

لُغزٌ واحدْ 

لا أفهمُهُ 

لِمَ أنتِ ألوفُ الألغازْ ؟

عبد العزيز جويده
*

----------


## rosey19



----------


## امـة الله

قال الله تعالى .. {لَوْ أَنفَقْتَ مَا فِي الأَرْضِ جَمِيعاً مَّا أَلَّفَتْ بَيْنَ قُلُوبِهِمْ وَلَـكِنَّ اللّهَ أَلَّفَ بَيْنَهُمْ إِنَّهُ عَزِيزٌ حَكِيمٌ} ...

----------


## rosey19

غريب يا زمان

----------


## loly_h

[poem font="arial,6,red,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="double,3,red" type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
ودعتهُ وعزفتُ من نايِ الجوى = لحناً أثيراً لا يُملّ سماعا


ودعته وقطعتُ عهداً للهوى= أني سأبقى للوفاءِ يُراعا


ودعتُه من دون أحضانٍ ولا = من قُبلةٍ تروي جوى الملتاعا


ودعتهُ ماكنتُ أعلمُ أنني = ودعتُ روحي حينَ قلتُ وداعا[/poem]

----------


## امـة الله

قال الله تعالى .. :{ وَمَا أَصَابَكُم مِّن مُّصِيبَةٍ فَبِمَا كَسَبَتْ أَيْدِيكُمْ وَيَعْفُو عَن كَثِيرٍ}

----------


## جيهان محمد على

أقرأك في كل الروايات والقصائد ,
أراك في كل الأفلام 
أصغي إليك في كل الأغنيات 
أشمّك في كل الأماكن 
وأقلّب كل اذاعات الصدف لأسمع منك [ نغمــة ] ولا فائدة !

فلا زال كوب الشاي ينتظر معي على مفرق [ طاولة ]

----------


## rosey19

بتحبنى ولا الهوى عمره مازارك

 بتحبنى ولا انكتب على القلب نارك

  قول يا حبيبى ..قول يا ملك

----------


## فخراوى

الحياة بالحب حلوة....والطيور بالود فرشة ....عشة فيها معششة

----------


## جيهان محمد على

من الجميل أن تفهم ذاتكّ جيّداً.
أن تراها في المرآة كل ما سنحت لكَ الفرصة ,
فأنا دوماً ما أتأمّل في تفاصيل ذاتي وأتوه في غرابة أطوراها..
فهيّ متعقّلة دقيقةً .. دقيقتين .. ثلاثة .. 
لكن مجنونة خلال المتبّقي من الأربع وعشرين ساعة اليومية !

أحبه أكثر مني وَ أقصّ أطراف شعري يومياً .. 
أنجز الكثير ولا أثق عند تكليف للغير ,
أعشق الفوضى عندما تحيطني وأمقت الترتيب القهري !
أمتلك عينين تديران دفَّة الحديث بينما ألتزم الصمت في أحايين كثيرة.
تحدّي النفس هو ما يخرجني دوماً من إطار الاستقرار النفسي
الذي طالما خسرته طمعاً في تحدٍّ جديدٍ آخر ..

تلك هى أنا ....!!
 :2:

----------


## rosey19

لو انى اعرف خاتمتى ما كنت بدأت

----------


## الغرام

السلام عليكم

شكرا حبيبتى على الموضوع الشيق ده 
وجزاكى الله كل خير

احب اول ما اكتب هو ...........

لا إله إلا الله محمد رسول الله

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم

صل يا رب وسلم على حبيبك محمد خير الخلق كُلهمُ
وعلى آلآل والصحب الغر الميامين

----------


## الغرام

إن الله ينصر دولة العدل ولو كانت كافره
ويهزم دولة الظلم ولو كانت مسلمه

----------


## سوما

لا تحزن ,, فلا يصيبك من الدنيا إلا ما كتب لك ..!!

----------


## rosey19

احلام ... ولا اوهام

----------


## kethara



----------


## rosey19

يارايحين للنبى الغالى هنيه لكم وعقبالى..

----------


## rosey19

كن كالمطر

                 اذا أقبل استبشر الناس به

             واذا حط نفعهم

               واذا رحل ترك أثر فيهم 

              واذا غاب اشتاقوا اليه

----------


## جيهان محمد على

وليسَ الذي يجري من العينِ ماؤها 
وَ لكنَّها نفسٌ تذوبُ .. فتقطرُ .

----------


## Dragon Shadow

الوقت أكذوبه

----------


## rosey19



----------


## العسل المر

تعرف مقدارها جيداً - وهذا كل الخطأ ...

----------


## remoon

اليكم مشاركتي ..................كل شىء يولد صغير ويكبر مع الحياة.............الا...........المصيبة ..الطفها الله علينا وعليكم فتولد كالجبل ومع الحياة تنسى فما الطفك ربي فارحمني ووالدايا وكل المسلمين.................

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*لا تجبر الانسان و لا تخـــــــــيره

يكفيه ما فيه من عقل بيحيــــــره

اللي النهارده بيطلبه و يشتهــــيه 

هو اللي بكره ح يشتهي يغيـــــره 

عجبي !!*

----------


## M . B

يسعدنى المشاركة معكم ....


سبها لظروفها ...........

----------


## rosey19

تعلمت أنه في المدرسة أو الجامعة نتعلم الدروس ثم نواجه الامتحانات 
أما في الحياة فإننا نواجه الامتحانات وبعدها نتعلم الدروس.

----------


## kethara



----------


## طارق ابو رضوان

*سئل  نابليون كيف استطعت أن تولد الثقة فى أفراد جيشك .*
*فأجاب كنت أرد بثلاث على ثلاث :*
*من قال لا أقدر قلت له حاول .*
*ومن قال لا أعرف قلت له تعلم .*
*ومن قال مستحيل قلت له جرب .*

----------


## جيهان محمد على

أوجعتنى الأمانى .... حتى بت أسعد باليأس والقنوط 
!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## شعاع من نور

*
تذكرة بنبقى محتاجنها من وقت للتاني 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0_Ka2PA8-N0&feature=related[/ame]


*

----------


## جيهان محمد على

ليتني أمتلك براءتك ...

*لكي لا اهتم بهذا السياج إن كان سجن...*

*أو شرفة فندق مطلة على الشانزلزية* 
 :Play Ball:

----------


## NghM

يقول مالايعمل ..حتى يعمل له الناس مايريده

الكبر قتل صاحبه

----------


## جيهان محمد على

هل ترى الفرق بعيدا" بين الضجر من شئ لأنه موجود , ومن الضجر من ذلك الشئ لأنه غير موجود ؟؟ 

 :notme: 
الرافعى

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*اليوم تعلمت كيف اصنع نجاحي وغداً سأتعلم كيف احافظ عليه

فلا تجعل الأيام تفوتك دون ان تتعلم شئ*

----------


## جيهان محمد على

تعتقد أن الغياب الطويل ( اللامبرر ) يليه شوق أكبر ، وتُـخطىء 
اللحظات التي تغيب فيها سهوا ً أو عن عمد ٍ أتألم ، أتعب ثم أتوقف عن الشعور 
أصبح غائبة عنك بعد عودتك ، لأنني بكل بساطة اعتدت هذا الغياب 
فلا تلم اللامبالاة بي ، فالمرأة الموجوعة / الموبوءة بالحب تصبح يوما ً ما معطّـلة بشكل ٍ أو بآخر وتعجز عن منحك المزيد  
بعض مما أعجبنى

----------


## rosey19



----------


## جيهان محمد على

أتعلم أيها البعيد ..

أني قضيت البارحة أكتب على رداء الليل أماني .. فاستحالت نجوما 

كأنها سافرت نحوك !

تلك الأماني التي بدت لي بسيط

على عظم الشجن الذي يحتل قلبي ..

" أمنية "

أن أنادي اسمك بصوت عال

فلا أوقظ وحوش الخوف

ولا أثير ذئاب الظنون

كم هي بسيطة الاماني في عيون الرجاء 

وكم هي صعبة في عيون الحقيقة

مؤلم أني أخفي إسمك

حتى عن سمع أذني !! 

شاعر ليتنى أعرف إسمه
 :No:

----------


## قلب مصر

الثبات منحة يمنحها الله لبعض عباده

فكن من الثابتين على دينك ووطنك وروحك ومبادئك

ولا تلتفت لكل محاولات الارتجاج

----------


## kethara

*الأنسان دون أمل كالنبات دون ماء ..
 ودون أبتسامة كالوردة دون رائحة 
ودون اٍيمـان كالذئــب وسـط قطيع الحمــــلان .
 لايرحم*

----------


## kethara



----------


## rosey19

تعلمت أن هدية بسيطة غير متوقعة لها تأثير أكبر بكثير من هدية ثمينة متوقعة

----------


## طارق ابو رضوان

*وما المرء الا حيث* *يجعل نفسه   ***  فكن طالبا في الناس أعلى المراتب*

----------


## Samir Aser

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

النقاب درجة من درجات التقوى أو الورع - ان صح التعبير - لا تعترف بها مشيخة الأزهر

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*
سأل الممكن .. المستحيل

أين تقيم ..؟

فأجابه فى أحلام العاجز

*

----------


## badry_1986

الحمدلله الذى احيانى لاتوب
وتقبل منى الحسنات وكانت التوبة تمحو الذنوب

----------


## جيهان محمد على

كُل مُخبّأ يُخاف عليه أو منه, كالرزق والخطيئة

----------


## kethara



----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*الأمـــل

ربمـا يتـلاشى .. لـكن لا ينعـــدم*

----------


## rosey19

لا اله الا انت سبحانك  ........ انى كنت من الظالمين

----------


## شعاع من نور

*

إذا رأيت نيوب الليث بارزة :: فلا تظنن أن الليث يبتسمُ


*

----------


## basbos

لا يوجد أجمل من أن تبدأ يومك بابتسامة ...من قال أن المعاكسة قلة أدب ؟؟؟ فالمعاكسة طب و فن وصناعة ورياضة وعلم نفس وثقافة 
والأمثلة موجودة : 
- عيونك دوخوني = طب
- يسلملي هالطول متل عرق الفول = زراعة
- تقبشيني وتقبريني = تضحية وايثار
- يا أرض احفظي ما عليكي = دعاء
- سبحان الخلاق = دعاء
- تمشي على رمشي = جمباز
- يا ريتني علكة بين أسنانك = تحفيز للصناعة الوطنية
- ما يبلى وما يتخ = دعاية للنسيج الوطني
- نورك ولا نور مهنا = دعوة للتقنين الكهربائي
- صباحك ولا صباح فخري = تشجيع للطرب الأصيل
- دخيل أمك على هالخلفة = مؤشر تحسين النسل
- فشرت هيفا ودانة = جبران خواطر
- دخيلو = حرف للتمني
- ع الندا الندا وجبال العالي لهدا = تحدي ومراجل
- يجعل أمك حماتي = تخطيط
- أخوكي خال ولادي = استراتيجيات

----------


## بنت شهريار

إبتسم ودع الجرح يلتئم 

 :f:  :f:  :f:  :f:

----------


## جيهان محمد على

.
قالت أمي مرة 
"يا أولادي عندي لغز من منكم يكشف لي سرة.. 
تابوت قشرته حلوى.. 
ساكنه خشب والقشرة" 
قالت أختي: "التمرة" 
حضنتها أمي ضاحكة لكني خـنـقـتـني العبرة ، 
قلت لها : "بل تلك بلادي" 

أحمد مطر..
 :f2:

----------


## الوطواط الفدائى

بكرهك يا بيضه
و بعشق صفارك
ولو لامونى
برده هختارك

----------


## طارق ابو رضوان

*ثلاث حق المؤمن والكافر فيهن سواء :* 
*الأمانة تؤديها الى من ائتمنك عليها من مسلم و كافر .* 
*والوالدان تبرهما مسلمين أو كافرين .* 
*والعهد تفي به لمن عاهدت مسلما أو كافرا .*

----------


## rosey19

تعلمت أن الأمس هو شيك تم سحبه والغد هو شيك مؤجل أما الحاضر فهو السيولة الوحيدة المتوفرة لذا فإنه علينا أن نصرفه بحكمة.

----------


## فخراوى

خير الزاد التقوى

----------


## الوطواط الفدائى

كـــلــــمـــــة

----------


## loly_h

*من الطبيعي أن تحكي ذات يوم ومن البديهي أن تقول ذات‏(‏ جرح‏).‏*

----------


## طارق ابو رضوان

*يموت الفتى من عثرة بلسانه *** وليس يموت من عثرة الرجل* 
*فعثرته من فيه ترمي برأسه *** وعثرته بالرجل تبرأ على مهل*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*ينبوع و في   الحواديت أنا سمعت عنه

إنه عجيب .. و ف وسط   لهاليب لكنه

شقيت كما   الفرسان   طريقي .. لقيت

حتي   الخنازير و الكلاب  شربوا  منه

عجبي !!!!*

----------


## سوما

الدموع تشبه الأنهار فى فيضها ,, وأحياناً تشبه موج البحر فى ثورته ثم هدوئه ما بين لحظة وأخري ,, 
وأحياناً تشبه الأمطار فى خيرها وعدم توقع سيولها ,, وفى أحيان أخرى تشبه البركان فى الانفجار المفاجئ للحزن والألم بداخلنا..!!

ولهذا فإن البكاء راحة وأطمنئان ,, ولكن أحياناً يكون تعب وشقاء ..!!

----------


## بنت شهريار

وقعت

بـــ

كــــلــــــمـــــة  ::

----------


## basbos

أتحبني وأنا ضريرة ...
وفي الدُّنيا بناتُ كثيرة ...
الحلوةُ و الجميلةُ و المثيرة ...

ما أنت إلا بمجنون ...
أو مشفقٌ على عمياء العيون ...

قالَ ...
بل أنا عاشقٌ يا حلوتي ...
ولا أتمنى من دنيتي ...
إلا أن تصيري زوجتي ...

وقد رزقني الله  المال ...
وما أظنُّ الشفاء مٌحال ...

قالت ...
إن أعدتّ إليّ بصري ...
سأرضى بكَ يا قدري ...
وسأقضي معك عمري ...

لكن ..
من يعطيني عينيه ...
وأيُّ ليلِ يبقى لديه ...

وفي يومٍ جاءها مُسرِعا ...
أبشري قد وجدّتُ المُتبرِّعا ...
وستبصرين ما خلق اللهُ وأبدعا ...

وستوفين بوعدكِ لي ...
وتكونين زوجةً لي ...

ويوم فتحت أعيُنها ...
كان واقفاَ يمسُك يدها ...

رأتهُ ...
فدوت صرختُها ...
أأنت أيضاً أعمى ؟ !!...
وبكت حظها الشُؤمَ ...

لا تحزني يا حبيبتي ...
ستكونين عيوني و دليلتي ...
فمتى تصيرين زوجتي ...

قالت ...
أأنا أتزوّجُ ضريرا ...
وقد أصبحتُ اليومَ بصيرا ...

فبكى ...
وقال سامحيني ...
من أنا لتتزوّجيني ...
ولكن ...
قبل أن تترُكيني ...
أريدُ منكِ أن تعديني ...
أن تعتني جيداً بعيوني ... ...

"نزار قباني"

----------


## kethara



----------


## بنت شهريار

القوة أن تقول ((لا)) في الوقت الذي يصرّ قلبك على أن يعذبك ويقول (( نعم ))

----------


## rosey19



----------


## ابوبكر العملة

*السادة الافاضل 

رواد المنتدى الكريم 

اسمحوا لى بالانضمام اليكم 

وأبدأ بشعار خاص 

ليس للعلم وطن....

ولا للحكمة دار ....

بل العاقل من له ....

على كل أرض مدرسة .....

وعلى كل طريق أستاذ .....

إهداء الى كل 

معلم عربى ومواطن عربى ....مخلص في أداء رسالته



أرحب بكل أسئلة حضراتكم  للتعارف في مجتمع المعرفة 


جزاكم الله خيراً

مع خالص تقديرى لشخصكم الكريم 
أبوبكر أحمد العملة*

----------


## بنت شهريار

ياهلا ومرحبا بك ضيفنا العزيز

ابو بكر العملة

نورتنا
وزاد النور بوجودك

----------


## بنت شهريار

الإنتقام لا يكون أبداً كالخط المستقيم

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*عيني رأت مولود علي كتف أمـــــــــــه 

يصرخ تهنن فيه يصرخ تضــــــــــــمه 

يصرخ تقول يا بني ما تنطق كـــــــلام

ده اللي ما يتكلمش يكتر همـــــــــــــه

عجبي !!!!*

----------


## الوطواط الفدائى

المهاجرة الصابرة

الله يرحم أيامها بقا

----------


## rosey19

سبتنى فى حيره الليالى

سبتنى ومادريت بحالى

----------


## basbos

يجب على الإنسان أن يحلم بالنجوم

ولكن في نفس الوقت يجب ألا ينسى أن رجليه على الأرض

----------


## Sandy pl

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


عدم الخصوصيه عدو الانسانيه

----------


## بنت شهريار

الثقة ليست عبارة عن رؤية ملموسة
 :f2: 
 بل إيمان بالشخص الأخر

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> الثقة ليست عبارة عن رؤية ملموسة
> 
>  بل إيمان بالشخص الأخر


* ابدي اعجابي الشديد بجملتك*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*اوقات أفوق و يحل عني غبــــــــــايا

واشعر كأني فهمت كل الخبايـــــــــــا

و افتح شفايفي علشــــــان اقول الدرر

ما أقولش غير حبة غزل في الصبايــــا

عجبي !!!*

----------


## الوطواط الفدائى

مؤمنة .. بنت الاسلام
الله يرحم أيامها بقا

----------


## جيهان محمد على

[IMG]file:///C:/DOCUME%7E1/XPPRES%7E1.USE/LOCALS%7E1/Temp/moz-screenshot.png[/IMG]

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

* من يأبى اليوم قبول النصيحة التي لاتكلفه شيئا فسوف يضطر في الغد إلى شراء الأسف بأغلى سعر 

أفلاطون*

----------


## بنت شهريار

عندما تأتي البلايا لا تأتي كالجواسيس فرادى
 :f:  :f: 
 بل كتائب كتائب
 :f:  :f:  :f:

----------


## rosey19



----------


## KANE2008

{*وَقَالُواْ لَن تَمَسَّنَا النَّارُ إِلاَّ أَيَّاماً مَّعْدُودَةً قُلْ أَتَّخَذْتُمْ عِندَ اللّهِ عَهْدًا فَلَن يُخْلِفَ اللّهُ عَهْدَهُ أَمْ تَقُولُونَ عَلَى اللّهِ مَا لاَ تَعْلَمُونَ*} (80) سورة البقرة

----------


## kethara

*

ايها الساكن ببحر أعماقى
رغم الأقتراب والتدانى
الا وأنى مشتاقة أليك

قيثارة*

----------


## loly_h

[poem font="arial,6,red,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=1 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
حتــــى لقائــــــــــك ...=

                                  لن يرتق  ذاك الثقب الذى خلفه فراقك بقلبى !!!![/poem]

----------


## جيهان محمد على

دموعى هى أقرب أصدقائى .... وأبعدهم
!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## بنت شهريار

لا أحد يمكنه أن يجعلك تشعر بأنك أقل منه قدرا من دون أن تأذن له بذلك"
 :f2:

----------


## M . B

ياريت اعرف انسى

----------


## الوطواط الفدائى

*لن تأخذ من وقتك* 
*كرر معي* 

*من صغره وصغر سنه* 
*عارف معنى إنه* 
*من قلبه روحه مصري* 
*والنيل جواه بيجري*

*أرسل هذه الرسالة إلى عشرة أشخاص* 
*وسترى بكار في منامك* 

*وإذا أرسلتها لأكثر من عشرة* 
*سترى بكار بالألوان* 
*وسيأتيك كابتن ماجد* 
*واحتمال النينجاترتز ..* 

*لا تهمل هذه الرسالة !!!! أرسلت إلى شخص وأهملها فانقطعت عنه قناة سبيس تون ...*

* شخص آخر عمل بها فرزق شريط ميكي ماوس الأصلي ...* 

*وأرسلت إلى شخص واستهزأ بها فتحول إلى بوكيمون .* 

*ردا على الخرافات هههههههههههههههه*

----------


## جيهان محمد على

بَـعـضُنا كَـ الحِبْـر و بَـعضُنا كَـ الـوَرَق.
فَـ لوْلَا سَـوادُ بَعـضِنا لَـ كـانَ البـياضُ أصَــمّ.
و لوْلَا بـياضُ بَـعـضِنا لَـ كـانَ السَوادُ أعـمى.*
جـبران ...
 :f2:

----------


## kethara

يقول إيليا أبو ماضي /
وما السعادة في الدنيا سوى أملٍ...
حتى إذا صار حقاً مله البشر

----------


## the_chemist

الحب يجلب الأمل

والأمل يُحي الحب من مواته

أبو أمنية

----------


## kethara



----------


## basbos

أصعب مافي الحياة أن يموت حبك في قلوب الآخرين قبل أن يموت حبهم في قلبك

----------


## بنت شهريار

النسيان أسهل طريقة للحياة
 :f2:

----------


## KANE2008

إذا كشفَ الزمانُ لك القناعا        
        ومدَّ إليك صرفُ الدهر باعا
فلا تخش المنية وآلقينها        
        ودافع ما استطعتَ لها دفاعاً
ولا تخترْ فراشاً من حريرٍ        
        ولا تبكِ المنازل والبقاعا
أقمنا بالذوابل سوق حربٍ        
        وصيرنا النفوس لها متاعا
حصاني كان دلال المنايا        
        فخاض غبارها وشرى وباعا
وسيفي كان في الهيجا طبيباً        
        يداوي رأس منْ يشكو الصداعا
أنا العبد الذي خبرتَ عنه        
        وقد عاينتني فدع السماعا
ولو أرسلتُ رمحي معْ جبانٍ        
        لكان بهيبتي يلقى السباعا
ملأتُ الأرضَ خوفاً من حسامي        
        وخصمي لم يجد فيها اتساعا
إذا الأبطال فرتْ خوفَ بأسي        
        ترى الأقطار باعاً أو ذراعا

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
عجبنى اوى الشعر ده  ::

----------


## Dragon Shadow

وصاحبُ نكرٍ بات يعذرُ بيننا 
وفاعلُ معروفٍ يُلامُ ويعذلُ

***

إِذا تنكرَ خلٌ فاتخذْ بدلاَ فالأرضُ من تربةٍ والناسُ من رجلِ

*****
صديقٌ ليس ينفعُ يومَ بؤسٍ 
قريبٌ من عَدُوٍ في القياسِ
وما يبقى الصديقُ بكُلِّ عصرٍ 
ولا الإِخوانُ إِلا للتأسي
عمرْتُ الدهرَ ملتمساً بجهدي 
أخا ثقةٍ فألهاني التماسي
تنكرتِ البلادُ ومن عليها 
كأن أناسُها ليسوا بناسي 


13-11-2009
3:29 am

----------


## الوطواط الفدائى

بحبك يا دراجون شادو
وبحب كل اهل الشرقية الأكارم

----------


## بنت شهريار

لا ترى كل ما تراه عينك ولا تسمع كل ما تسمعه أذنك 
 :f2:  :f2:  :f2:

----------


## جيهان محمد على

أحتاجُ أن أُحبَّك..ككاتبة *

أحيانــــاً.. 
أحتاج أن أخسرك 
كي أكسب أدبي 
أن تغادر قليلاً مفكِّرتي 
كي تقيم في كُتبي 
أن أتخلَّى عن وسامتكْ 
وسامتكَ الخرافيّة تلكْ 
من أجلِ خرافةٍ أكتُبُها عنكْ 

***

أن أُهدي ابتسامتك 
بحَّة صوتكَ الصَّبَاحيّ 
أسئلة غيرتكَ التي 
تَغَارُ منها النساء 
لِمَن شِئتَ من إناث الأرض 
ريثما أنجبُ منكَ كتاباً 
لن تحبلَ بِه أُنثَى سِوَايْ 
أحياناً.. 
أحتاجُ أن أكتُبَكْ 
أكثر من حاجتي لحبّكْ 
أن أَصِفَكْ 
أكثر من حاجتي لرؤيتكْ 
أن أبكيكَ.. أن أَفتقدَكْ 
أن أَشتَهِيكَ.. أنْ أَستَحضِرَكْ 

***


أن أسألَ عنكَ الأمكِنَةْ 
أكثر من حاجتي إلى زيارتِها معكْ 
أن أحزنَ 
وأنا أتصوَّر حياتي من دونكْ 
أكثر من حاجتي 
لفرح الاستعدَادِ لكْ 

*** 

أحيانــاً.. 
أُحبّ ألاَّ تشغَل هاتفي 
كي يزدَادَ انشغالي بكْ 
أن يهزمني جَبَروتُ الحنين إليك 
فأُهاتفكَ 
غير واثقةٍ بأنّكَ سَتَرُدّ 
أن تردّ.. 
فأخفي عنكَ شهقَةَ قلبي 
حين صوتك يشهق بي 

*** 

استغرَقَني حُبّكْ 
أنساني أن أكتُبَكْ 
وأَنَا أُريدُكَ مُلهمي ومُلتهِمي 
رجُلي حيناً.. 
وحيناً قَلَمي 
فارقْني قليلاً 
أحتاج أن أحبّك.. ككاتبة. 

 *أحلام مستغانمي* 
 :f2:

----------


## kethara



----------


## بنت شهريار

الدهر يومان 
يوم لك ويوم عليك 
إن كان لك فلا تبطر 
وإن كان عليك فصبر
 فكلاهما سينحر

----------


## الوطواط الفدائى

*ارقـــــصــــي يا خضراااااااا*
*لاء مش قــــــــــــدراا...*

*ارقـــــصــــي يا خضراااااااا*
*طيب يا مصر يا قـــادرااااااااا*

----------


## صقرالباديه

_ hk ان كان عمر الانسان  يقاس بعدد الايام الجميله التى عاشها .........
فكتبوا على قبرى  مات قبل ان يولد_[

----------


## kethara



----------


## rosey19



----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*و لو اتضنيت و فنيت وعمري انفرط

مش عاوز الجأ للحلول الوســـــــــط

و كمان شطط و جنون مانيش عــاوز

يا مين يقول لي الصح فين والغلــــط

عجبي !!*

----------


## دكتور مصراوى

موضوع رائع
ودى مشاركتى

----------


## KANE2008

لكى يا مصر السلامه
وسلاما يا بلادى
ان رمى البحر سهامه
التقيها فى فؤادى
واسلمى فى كل حين

----------


## the_chemist

ضحكوا علينا بالعروبة لما فلسنا وفضيت جيوبنا

وتلك هى النتيجة

----------


## a_leader

أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم

وَمِنَ النَّاسِ مَنْ يُعْجِبُكَ قَوْلُهُ فِي الْحَيَاةِ الدُّنْيَا وَيُشْهِدُ اللَّهَ عَلَى مَا فِي قَلْبِهِ وَهُوَ أَلَدُّ الْخِصَامِ  ( البقرة 204 )

صدق الله العظيم

----------


## Dragon Shadow

إذا أكلوا لحمي سأشوي لحومهم وإن يهدروا عزي سأحرق الأرضا
 ولا أحمل الحقد القديم عليهمو لكن كبير القوم قد ضـــاق به الصدرا

----------


## Dragon Shadow

> بحبك يا دراجون شادو
> وبحب كل اهل الشرقية الأكارم


وأنا كمان بحبك وبحب كل المصريين
دمت بحب

----------


## جيهان محمد على

يعوزنا أحياناً الصبر على المكاره والخطوب
وفى أحيان أخرى يكون الصبر على ذات المكاره والخطوب
جريمة لا تغتفر....!!
مانحتاجه فعلا على الدوام هو (ذكاء الصبر)
لأننا إن تحلينا به عرفنا متى نصبر .... ومتى لا نصبر

----------


## جيهان محمد على

لا زلتُ أُفجعُ فى البشر....!!
لازلتُ رغم الحرص.. والعزلة.. والدروس الأليمة.. أُفجع فيهم....!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
متى تُغادرنى تلك الطفلة الساذجة المصدقة للوعد بالحب.... ؟؟؟؟
متى تغادرنى تلك البلهاء المتفانية فى بناء الجنة الموعودة على الارض... ؟؟؟؟
متى تعرف أن هذه الارض ما هى إلا داراً للشقاء ولن تكون أبداً جنة أو مدينة فاضلة...؟؟؟؟
مازالت رغم الدرب.. ورغم الكرب.. ورغم الصعب
تنشدُ الحلم المستحيل .......!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
 :Sad:

----------


## بنت شهريار

> لا زلتُ أُفجعُ فى البشر....!!
> لازلتُ رغم الحرص.. والعزلة.. والدروس الأليمة.. أُفجع فيهم....!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> متى تُغادرنى تلك الطفلة الساذجة المصدقة للوعد بالحب.... ؟؟؟؟
> متى تغادرنى تلك البلهاء المتفانية فى بناء الجنة الموعودة على الارض... ؟؟؟؟
> متى تعرف أن هذه الارض ما هى إلا داراً للشقاء ولن تكون أبداً جنة أو مدينة فاضلة...؟؟؟؟
> مازالت رغم الدرب.. ورغم الكرب.. ورغم الصعب
> تنشدُ الحلم المستحيل .......!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 :f2:  :f2:

----------


## a_leader

أعوذ بالله ثن الشيطان الرجيم

قُلْ هَلْ نُنَبِّئُكُمْ بِالأَخْسَرِينَ أَعْمَالا (103) الَّذِينَ ضَلَّ سَعْيُهُمْ فِي الْحَيَاةِ الدُّنْيَا وَهُمْ يَحْسَبُونَ أَنَّهُمْ يُحْسِنُونَ صُنْعًا (104) سورة الكهف

صدق الله العظيم

----------


## جيهان محمد على



----------


## nariman

*أقوى الناس من يملك زمام أمره ولا ينتظر حفنة سعادة من الآخرين*

*" الشهيدة مروة الشربيني "*

**

----------


## شعاع من نور

> أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم
> 
> قُلْ هَلْ نُنَبِّئُكُمْ بِالأَخْسَرِينَ أَعْمَالا (103) الَّذِينَ ضَلَّ سَعْيُهُمْ فِي الْحَيَاةِ الدُّنْيَا وَهُمْ يَحْسَبُونَ أَنَّهُمْ يُحْسِنُونَ صُنْعًا (104) سورة الكهف
> 
> صدق الله العظيم


*
"أولئك الذين كفروا بآيات ربهم و لقائه فحبطت أعمالهم فلا نقيم لهم يوم القيامة وزناً "



*

----------


## Dragon Shadow

تمسكوا بالخطاب الديني فهو خير وردوا كل أموركم لله ورسوله ، والدين لم يترك أمراً إلا ووضع له حداً وحلاً وفقاً للشريعة ، واللبنة الأساسية لديننا العظيم قوامها العدل ، ورجاء ممن يضع آية قرآنية عظيمة الشأن أن يعرف تفسيرها وفيمن قيلت قبل طرحها حتى لاتتخذوا آيات الله هزوا وحتى لايقع على أحد وزر لايعلمه مداه سوى الخالق ...
قال تعالى (مَا يُجَادِلُ فِي آيَاتِ اللَّهِ إِلا الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا فَلا يَغْرُرْكَ تَقَلُّبُهُمْ فِي الْبِلادِ) 
دمتم جميعاً بخير
 :f:

----------


## a_leader

كل عام و انتم جميعا بخير  :f2:

----------


## جيهان محمد على



----------


## بنت شهريار



----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*كل عام وكل ابناء مصر بخير

وعيد سعيد على كل صحباتي

*

----------


## a_leader

كل سنة و انتوا طيبين



 :f2:

----------


## عصفور الشعر

*شيءٌ في قلبي يحترق* 

*إذ يمضي الوقت ... فنفترق* 

*و نمدّ الأيدي* 

*يجمعنا حبّ* 

*و تفرّقها .. طُرُق* 



*شعر أمل دنقل*

----------


## شعاع من نور

*

لإخوتي في تركستان..و إخوتي في دارفور..
لإخوتي الألبان..و إخوتي الشيشان..

كل عام و أنتم بألف خير.

*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*ليه   يا حبيبتي   ما بيننا     دايما سفر

ده    البعد   ذنب كبير    لا       يغتفر

ليه يا حبيبتي    ما بيننا    دايما بحور

أعدي      بحر   ألاقي   غيره   اتحفر

عجبي !!!*

----------


## kethara



----------


## loly_h

*اذا اجبرت على شيء فأستمتع به ...*

----------


## kethara

*لا تجادل ... 
في الجدل ...كلا الطرفين يخسر 
فإذا انهزمت فقد خسرت كبرياؤك 
وإذا فزت 
فلقد خسرت .. الشخص الآخر ... 
لقد انهزمنا كلانا 
الذي انتصر ..والذي ظن أنه لم يُنصر*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*علي بعد  مليون  ميل  من     أرضنا

من    الفراغ   الكوني   بصيت   أنا

لا شفت فرق   بين   جبال   و  بحور

و لا شفت فرق ما بين عذاب أو هنا

عجبي !!*

----------


## جيهان محمد على

محاولة

ضعْهُ فوق السندانْ
واطرقْهُ بلا رحمهْ
اطرقْهُ... 
اطرْقهُ... 
قلتُ له: 
- اطرقْهُ بشدّة 
اطرقْهُ يا حدادْ 
اطرقْهُ...
كي يتمدّدَ 
... هذا القلبُ 
ويُصبحَ جسراً 
يوصلني للنسيانْ


خسارات 

هكذا نفترقْ 
الشوارعُ ملكي
الحدائقُ..
والخمرُ 
والبحرُ..
والياسمينْ 
.. وهذا الأفقْ 
فما تملكينْ؟
والنجومُ نثارُ دموعي 
على صفحاتِ الأرقْ 
فأين إذن…
تسهرين؟
والنوافذُ لي 
فما تحلمين؟
ما الذي أخسرُ – الآن –
لو… 
ترحلين؟ 
 
عدنان الصائغ
 :f2:

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*يا باب  يا   مقفول  ...  إمتي  الدخول

صبرت  ياما   و   اللي   يصبر   ينول

دقيت سنين ... و الرد يرجع لي : مين ؟

لو   كنت  عارف   مين أنا  كنت أقول

عجبي !!!*

----------


## عصفور الشعر

*الظلم مؤذن بخراب العمران* 


* عبد الرحمن بن خلدون*

----------


## kethara



----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*ياما  صادفت    صحاب و  ما صاحبتهمش

و كاسات خمور و شراب و ما شربتهمش

أندم    علي    الفرص   اللي  انا   سبتهم

و الا    علي   الفرص اللي ما   سبتهمش

عجبي !!*

----------


## عصفور الشعر

.....*فطوبى للغرباء*

----------


## جيهان محمد على

فكّــرْبغيــرك

وأنت تعدّ فطورك، فكّر بغيرك
[ ‎لا تنس قوت الحمام‎ْ ] 
وأنت تخوض حروبك فكّر بغيرك 
[ ‎لا تنس من يطلبون السلامْ ]‎
وأنت تسدّد فاتورة الماء، فكّر بغيرك
[ ‎من يرضعون الغمامْ ] 
وانت تعود إلى البيت ، بيتك ، فكّر بغيرك 
[ ‎لا تنس شعب الخيامْ ] 
وأنت تنام و تحصي الكواكب ، فكّر بغيرك
[ ‎ثمّة من لم يجد حيّزاً للمنامْ ] 
وأنت تحرّر نفسك بالاستعارات، فكّر 
بغيرك ‏
‎[ من فقدوا حقّهم في الكلامْ ] 
وأنت تفكّر بالآخرين البعيدين ، فكّر 
بنفسك
[ ‎قل: ليتني شمعةٌ في الظلامْ ] 

محمود درويش
 :f2:

----------


## KANE2008

look around just people
can you hear their voices ?
find the one who will guide you
to the limit of your choices

----------


## kethara



----------


## rosey19



----------


## kethara



----------


## ابوبكر العملة

*الخدمة الجيدة.... تحتاج الى تسويق أجود ...*
*
مع خالص تقديرى لشخصكم الكريم 
أبوبكر أحمد العملة 
عضو فريق مجتمع المعرفة بالمنتدى الكريم*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> *السادة الافاضل 
> 
> رواد المنتدى الكريم 
> 
> اسمحوا لى بالانضمام اليكم 
> 
> وأبدأ بشعار خاص 
> 
> ليس للعلم وطن....
> ...


*أهلا بالضيف الجديد أبوبكر أحمد العملة ولقد لبيت طلبكم وأصبحت أول صديق لك في المنتدي ...نحب نتعرف
*


*
*

----------


## بنت شهريار

حمدلله على السلامة دكتور جمال
نورت بيتك
 :f2: 



ما احلى الرجوع اليه
 :f2:

----------


## rosey19



----------


## loly_h

*يصبح الجيد غير جيد, إذا كان الأجود هو المتوقع!!*

----------


## rosey19

ربوا أبناءكم لزمان غير زمانكم

----------


## rosey19



----------


## وجدى محمود

*لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله*
*لا يأس مع الحياه ولا حياة مع اليأس*

*مصطفى كامل*

----------


## kethara

*


لا تيأس أذا تعثرت اقدامك وسقطت فى حفرة واسعة
فسوف تخرج منها وأنت أكثر تماسكا وقوة
واصبر فأن الله مع الصابرين*

----------


## rosey19



----------


## kethara

*

تضرع فى دجى الليل الى مولاك يكفيك
ولا تنسى هجوم الموت أن الموت يأتيك*

----------


## بنت شهريار

ساعيش رغم الداء والاعداء كالنسر فوق القمة الشماء
 :f2: 
ارنو إلى الشمس المضيئة هازئا بالسحب والامطار والانواء
 :f2: 
لا ارمق الظل الكئيب ولا ارى ما في قرار الهوة السوداء
 :f2: 
واسير في دنيا المشاعر حالما غردا وتلك سعادة الشعراء
 :f2:

----------


## rosey19



----------


## kethara



----------


## بنت شهريار

لا اله الا انت سبحانك
انى كنت من الظالمين
 :f2:

----------


## زهره

اذا لم تستحي ففعل ما شئت .

----------


## dodydoudou

*اذا لم تكمل الامر كله فلا تتركه كله*

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

إذا أردت شيئا بقوة فأطلق سراحة فإن عاد اليك فإنه لك وإن لم يعد فإنه لم يكن لك من البداية

----------


## العسل المر

لا شيء يهم - مطلقاً

----------


## rosey19



----------


## kethara



----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

يارب إن ضاقت قلوب الناس عما فيا من خير فعفوك لا يغيب

 :f:

----------


## kethara



----------


## loly_h

*هناك رياح تبعثرك حتى وان أقفلت بابك .... هي ألد الأعداء لك 

أول ضحاياها أنت 

وإسمها ... ( اليأس من رحمة الله ) ...*

----------


## وجدى محمود

*جعٌل حظى فى الدنيا كدقيق على شوك نثروه

وقيل لحفاة قوم فى يوم ريح إجمعوه*

----------


## kethara

*
كن متفائلا  دائما*

----------


## loly_h

*لو وجدت أن في مدارس الصداقة لم ينجح أحد ...... لا تيأس وادرس منازل ...
*

----------


## جيهان محمد على

أعيشُ مع الضوء عُمْري عبيرٌ 
يمرّ, وثانيتي سنواتُ 
وأعشق ترتيلةً في بلادي 
تَناقَلها كالصباح الرعاةُ; 
رَموْها على الشمس قطعةَ فجرٍ نقيٍّ 
وصلّوا عليها وماتوا - 
إذا ضحك الموتُ في شفتيكَ 
بكت, من حنينٍ إليكَ, الحياةُ . 
أدونيس 
  :f2:

----------


## kethara

*
عش مع ربك بين الخوف والرجاء
ومع نفسك بين المنع والعطاء
تكن من السعداء

مع تحيتــى*

----------


## rosey19



----------


## جنة الرحمن

سر

*هششششششششششش*

----------


## جيهان محمد على

*من ديوان ( هبة العاشق ) لـ طاغور* 

                          " سوف أطمع بالمزيد،‏

 ولو امتلكت السماء بكل نجومها,‏

 والعالم بثروته التي لا تنضب,‏

 ولكنني سأكون قانعاً,‏

 بالزاوية الأصغر على هذه الأرض,‏

 لو كانت حبيبتي وحدها معي"



 :f2:

----------


## زهره

انا الذي نظر الاعمي الي ادبي ...واسمعت كلامي من بيه صمم.

----------


## عَبَرَاتٌ هائمة

_طرح رائع غاليتى_

_احب اشارك واول يوم معاكم..,_

_بكلماتى البسيطة.,_

_بحثت بين طيات حياتى_

_فلم أجد إلا خواطري وكتاباتى_

_لأعبر بها عن حالاتى_

_وأصف بها أحياناً خيالاتى_ 

_فأتمنى ألا تملوا حكاياتى_

_ الماضى منها والآتى_

_تحياتى_
__

----------


## بنت شهريار

اللهم إني أستغفرك لكل ذنب

 خطوت إليه برجلي..

أو مددت إليه يدي..

أو تأملته ببصري..

أو أصغيت إليه بأذني..

أو نطق به لساني..

أو أتلفت فيه ما رزقتني..

ثم استرزقتك

على عصياني

فرزقتني

ثم استعنت

برزقك

على عصيانك

 فسترته علي..

وسألتك الزيادة

فلم تحرمني

ولا تزال عائداً علي بحلمك

وإحسانك

 يا أكرم الأكرمين..

اللهم إني أستغفرك

من كل سيئة

ارتكبتها في بياض

النهار وسواد الليل

في ملأ وخلاء

وسر وعلانية

 وأنت ناظر إلي..

اللهم إني أستغفرك من كل فريضة

أوجبتها علي في آناء الليل والنهار

تركتها خطأ أو عمدا

أو نسيانا أو جهلا

وأستغفرك من كل سنة من سنن

سيد المرسلين وخاتم النبيين

سيدنا محمد صلى الله وأله وسلم

تركتها غفلة أو سهوا

أو نسيانا أو تهاونا أو جهلا

أو قلة مبالاة بها

 أستغفر الله .. وأتوب إلى الله..

مما يكره الله.. 

قولا وفعلاً .. وباطنا وظاهراً

 :f2:  :f2:

----------


## عبد الله

السلام عليكم 

اسجل فى دفتر الحضور وعايز اقول كل سنة وانتم طيبين

----------


## ROOS

*عام سعيد عليكم ايها الاحباب وسنة طيبة

 عليكم جميعا وان شاء الله تحققو

 كل ما تتمنوه فى السنة الجديدة2010*

----------


## جميلة بوحريد

*ياااااااااااااارب غفرانك*

----------


## kethara



----------


## صفحات العمر

*لحــظه ..*

*وكتبت إسمها على إسمنا*
*عزفت على وتر الحنين* 
*ودندنت* *حبة غنا*

*لحظة بزوغ الحِس فى نبض الكلام*
*مش 1000 عام*
*وحتى 100 مليون سنه*

*لحظة ما ترصدنا الحقايق*
*وتِْكز بسنانها قوى*
*على ضعفنا*
محمد سعيد

----------


## بنت شهريار

ما أجمل القلب النابض
 :f2:

----------


## صفحات العمر

> ما أجمل القلب النابض


وما اجمل الذوق الانسانى الراقِ :f2:

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*مع إن كل الخلق من أصل طين
وكلهم بينزلوا مغمضــــين
بعد الدقايق والشهور والسنين
تلاقي ناس أشرار وناس طيبين
عجبي!!*

----------


## kethara



----------


## rosey19

مساء النور والسعاده

----------


## شعاع من نور

*

"يجب كعرب و مسلمين أن ندرك خطورة  أن مصر مستهدفة..و قبلها أن ندرك أهمية الإلتفاف حول مصر..فبصمودها صمود الأمة و بإنكسارها تنكسر الأمة"

كلمة لمواطنة أردنية في إتصال تليفوني بإحدى القنوات 


*

----------


## kethara



----------


## rosey19



----------


## kethara

*عش سعيدا كطفل صغير
لا يعرف من الحياة
الا الحب والمرح
ودع الهموم*

----------


## loly_h

*التغيير ليس سهلا .انه لا يتحقق بجيوش جرارة 
و لا بخطب جياشه ، انه يتحقق حين نقلب 
عيوننا نحو دواخلنا لنري ..من نحن ؟
 اين نقف ؟
و ماذا نريد؟*

----------


## جوهرة مصر

عظيمانتبتسمودموعكعلىوشكالانهيار

----------


## kethara

> *التغيير ليس سهلا .انه لا يتحقق بجيوش جرارة 
> و لا بخطب جياشه ، انه يتحقق حين نقلب 
> عيوننا نحو دواخلنا لنري ..من نحن ؟
>  اين نقف ؟
> و ماذا نريد؟*


*أختى الرقيقة الفنانة الرائعة
لولى

تحية ود وتقدير لتلك المقولة الرائعة
ولا أدرى لماذا لامستنى من الداخل هكذا
أعتقد لانها تحاكى الحقيقة والواقع الذى نحياه
ما ارق وأروع أختياراتك اختى

مع تحيتى*

----------


## kethara

*

عندما تختنق الأنفاس وتكمم الأفواه
يئن القلب مكلوما
وينطلق القلم معربدا فوق الورق
مطلقا صريرة الأزلى*

----------


## بنت شهريار

لا اله الا انت سبحانك انى كنت من الظالمين
 :f2:

----------


## جوهرة مصر

*الشريف إذا تَقَوَّى تواضع والوضيع إذا تَقَوَّى تكبر
*
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــ**
*

----------


## محمد أمير

*ساعاتنا في الحب لها أجنحة،
 وفي الفراق لها مخالب*

----------


## محمد أمير

*عذاب أن تحب وعذاب ألا تحب،
 ولكن أعظم عذاب هو أن تحب بلا أمل...


*

----------


## HMHM

لا تجعل قلبك سبيل يرتوي منه من يحب



ولكن اجعله مملكه فقط لمن تحب
 :Shutup2: :
 :Shutup2:

----------


## HMHM

لا تبكي علي اي شخص في الحياة
لان الذي يستحق دموعك لن يدعك تبكي ابدا

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*لأن كلام القواميس مات
لأن كلام المكاتيب مات
لأن كلام الروايات مات
أريد اكتشاف طريقة عشقٍ
أحبك فيها بلا كلمات
(نزار قباني) ...*

----------


## loly_h

*كل الذين يكتمون عواطفهم باتقان، ينهمرون كالسيل إذا باحوا.*

----------


## HMHM

باربعة حلوين 





وثلاثة مطرودين




فرجنا العالم علي الجزائريين




مبرووووووووووووووولمصرووووووووووووووووووك

----------


## HMHM

لا تاسفن علي غدر الزمان


لطالما رقصت علي جثث الاسود كلاب


لا تحسبن برقصها تعلو علي اسيادها


تبقي الاسود اسود والكلاب كلاب



مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووون لمصر ويا رب كاس افريقيا للمرة التالته علي التوالي انشاء الله

----------


## سوما

الحمدلله رب العالمين.. :f2:

----------


## جيهان محمد على

ولسوف أُصلى 
برجاء الطفل الضائع فىِّ
لتصفح عنى أوهامى 
...

----------


## صفحات العمر

وتتمرد على صمتك
وتهرب من حصار الخوف
وتخرج من وقار سمتك
ومن آهة وجع ..
شبطانه ف وسامتك
تسافر بيك شواشى الضى كالجنحات
تلاقى حلمك الغرقان ف شبر سكات
بيتمرد 
ويتجرد من الاحزان
ينفض عتمة الماضى 
يكسر قفل كان وكله الصدا ..
خربان 
لكن قافل على الفاضى
بيبان وبيبان

----------


## بنت شهريار

وحشتونى
 :f2:

----------


## جوهرة مصر

*ما كل ما يتمنى المرء يدركه تجرى الرياح بما لا تشتهي السفن*

----------


## صفحات العمر

مساء الخير يا قلمى 
بحبك بجد
وأخاف منك ؟
ساعات 
لو نكهة فكرة تشدنى شد
أحتاس ف الضمه والفاصلات
وأتخض 
لو جبت الكسرة مكان المد
وتعك الدنيا بالهنات

----------


## عَبَرَاتٌ هائمة

_
لما اتوه عن دربى

وملاقيش حد جمبى

مفيش  بس الا قلمى

اللى بيشيل عنى همى

ويمسح بحبره ألمى

ويكتب كلمة تفرحنى

يجدد بيها املى



_

----------


## kethara

*مع تحيتى*[/center]

----------


## جوهرة مصر

*لا تقاس السعادة بكثرة الضحك*



*هناك من يلبس قناع الابتسامة* 


*وتحت القناع حزن دفين وغصات ألم وأنين*

----------


## ميمة اسلام

الحلم في الليل الطويل عليل والحب في الزمن البخيل قليل

----------


## ميمة اسلام

وحشتوني جدا جدا جدا 
في امان الله

----------


## kethara

*

الكلمات تترنح من عطر التواجد
وتغمرها السعادة من روعة الأحتواء حد الثمالة

*

----------


## جوهرة مصر

*إنـي ابتليت بـأربع مـا سُلِّطوا.... إلا لشـدّة شقوتـي وعنـائي 

ابليس والدنيا ونفسي والهوى...كيف الخلاص وكلهم أعدائي 

بمـعية الرحــمن ونــهج حبيبـه ... أبــلغ بـإذن الله رجـــائي
**
*

----------


## صفحات العمر

*جميل الشعر لو عاقل 
ولو مجنون؟ 
جميل أكتر 
لأنة بمجملة أحلام 
مسيرها ف يوم هتتفسر
محمد سعـيد*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

>>>>>>

----------


## محمد أمير

*تغرد الأطيار أحيانا من ثمالة الألم
وليس كل التغريد غناء
ربى لا تمنح طيرى العناء
ودعه يترنح ويغرد ويحلق لعنان السماء


الله يديمكم يا مطر*

----------


## جوهرة مصر

*كل دمعة لها نهاية .. ونهاية أي دمعة بسمة .. ولكل بسمة نهاية .. ونهاية البسمة دمعة ! .. و لحن الحياه بداية ونهاية .. بسمة ودمعة .. فلا تفرح كثيرا .. ولا تحزن كثيرا .. 
**
*

----------


## صفحات العمر

من عطر حرفك نسيم ..
هفهف على روحى
هزهز فروع العمر
ورجعت طفل صغير
شايف براح المدى 
عاشق جمال الطير
مفتون بورد الربيع 
وبنبع وادينا .........
مين اللى سبب بكانا ؟ 
نسانا ماضينا
وكتبنا حرف حزين
على فرع شجرة توت
بتّوه يا حرف الوفا 
لو يوم جفاك القلب
وتموت يا معنى الجمال
لو كتفوك فينا

محمد سعيد

----------


## رسالة فلسطين

ماض وأعرف ما دربى وماهدفى

----------


## صفحات العمر

الصعب ..
كثيراً وكثير
والأصعب أن التفسير
تحتبس مدامعة صمتاً
يتوارى خلف التبرير
وبريق الأمل المتخفي
لازال يعاني التقصير
يأتينا كالحُلمِ فنحلم
يأخذنا شوقاً فنطير
لنعيش بأجواءٍ شتى
وننادم حوراً بحرير
يوقظنا الصبح على عجلٍ
لا نلحظ أية تغير
فالخامس من شهر بؤنة
كسحابة أول أمشير

محمد سعيد

----------


## جوهرة مصر

* إلهي، كفاني فخرًا أن تكون لي ربَّا.* 
*وكفاني عِزَّا أن أكون لك عبدًا.*
* أنت لي كما أحب، فاجعلْني لك كما تحب.*

----------


## طريق

* "   أنت حقيقتي وأنا سؤالك   "*

*محمود درويش*

----------


## rosey19

انا كنت فين انا كنت تايه وعينيا كانو مغمضين
كان عقلى واقف وكنت شايف شايف الحقيقه بنص عين
واتارينى باصص على الحياة من برة
كأن عمرى ماشوفتها ولا مرة

ايام وفيها حاجات تشيب اللى شافها
مليون حقيقه الواحد متأخر كشفها

ازاى فى ناس عايشه بأمل وقصادها سد مفيش هروب
شوفو قد ايه ورضيو بيه دول لو حجر دا كان يدوب
واتارينى باصص على الحياة من برة
كأن عمرى ماشوفتها ولا مرة

ايام وفيها حاجات تشيب اللى شافها
مليون حقيقه الواحد متأخر كشفه

----------


## جوهرة مصر

*الابتسامة كلمة طيبة من غير حروف * 
*الابتسامة لا تكلف شيئا ولكنها تعني الكثير*
*الابتسامة هي جواز السفر إلى القلوب*

----------


## kethara

*ليتنا مثل أسامينا لا يغيرها مرور الزمن*

----------


## صفحات العمر

ومين غيرك ؟
يا رب كبير 
ومين غيرك
لصعب الصعب ..
ف التدابير 
يكون العـــــون
ييسر كل أمر عسير 
يا رازق بالسبب هاجر
ومن غير السبب مريم
يا واهب ع الكبر يَحيى 
ولعبادك بتتكرم
ياراحم توبة العاصى
مفيش غيرك يا رب أرحم
مفيش غيرك يا رب أرحم

محمد سعيد

----------


## جوهرة مصر

*{ الصدق }

**كتاب نادر .. لايطبع منـه إلا نسخـة واحدة فقط

*

----------


## صفحات العمر

لحظة حقيقه لفلفت قلبى الصغير بالقلق
السطر تمتم بالكلام .. 
والحبر م الرعشه اندلق

محمد سعيد

----------


## سوما

لله الأمر من قبل ومن بعد ..

----------


## rosey19

يارب







 الفرج من عندك ياااااااااااااااااااااارب

----------


## sltan el4ram

موضوع جميل جدا 

بس ياريت اللى يوقع يوقع بكلمات فى حب الله

او بحاجة مفيدة

حتى نستفيد ونتعلم

مع خالص احترامى للجميع

----------


## elcinderella

تسلم يدك على الموضوع

----------


## بنت شهريار

لا اله الا انت سبحانك انى كنت من الظالمين 
 :f2:

----------


## مي مؤمن

*لله الأمرمن قبل ومن بعد 

اللهم إليك أشكو ضعف قوتي .. وقلة حيلتي .. وهواني على الناس يا أرحم الراحمين. أنت رب المستضعفين ، وأنت ربي .. إلى من تلكني ؟ إلى بعيد يتجهمني ؟ أم إلى عدو ملكته أمري ؟ إن لم يكن بك علي غضب فلا أبالي ، ولكن عافيتك أوسع لي .. أعوذ بنور وجهك الذي أشرقت له الظلمات ، وصلح عليه أمر الدنيا والآخرة من أن تنزل بي غضبك ، أو يحل علي سخطك .. لك العقبى حتى ترضى ، ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ".

*

----------


## جوهرة مصر

*عليك بذكر الله جلّ وعلا.. فهو سلوة المنكوبين.. وأمان الخائفين.. وملاذ المنكوبين.. وأنس المرضى والمصابين.. الذين ءامنوا وتطمئنّ قلوبهم بذكر الله ألا بذكر الله تطمئنّ القلوب*

----------


## جيهان محمد على

لا رفيق مع الألم ....!!

----------


## صفحات العمر

*عشان لسه الامانى كتير
ساعات نضحك 
ساعات نبكى
ساعات نركب بساط ونطير
ندور ع اللى راح يمكن
يكون طاير ف وسط الطير
ونرجع من هناك واحنا
جروح زادت على جروحنا
لكن ف القلب حلم عنيد
بيدفعا نكمل سير*

من ديوان صفحات العمر 
محمد سعيد

----------


## جوهرة مصر

*أن اللون الأسود جميل ولكن الأبيض أجمل منه 
وأن لون السماء الرمادي يحرك المشاعر والخيال 
ولكن لون السماء أصفى في زرقته فابحث عن الصفاء ولو كان لحظة*

----------


## صفحات العمر

والاقيك
وقتن ما يتوه الصدق تْغِير
وتعيش انسان
مش حابب إنك تبقى ملاك
وف وقت الشده تموت عطشان
خليك إنسان
صفحاتك شايله تاريخ العمر الجاى
من غير تزوير
أبتكر الفرح وعيش جواه
وامسح من قلب الشكوى الآه
هتلاقى حياتك يوم ما تمّوت
بتقيد الشمع لكل حياه 
محمد سعيد

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*وبعد لحظتين
ودون أن يراني
ويعرف الشوق الذي اعتراني
تناول المعطف من أمامي
وغاب في الزحام
مخلفاً وراءه..الجريده
وحيدةً
مثلي أنا..وحيده
(نزار قباني) ...*

----------


## sltan el4ram

إن كان يطمعُ عاشقوا الدنيا بها ..... فلنحن بالجنات منهمأطمعُ
إن باعدت ما بيننا الدنيا ففي ...... جنات عدنٍ للأحبة مجمعُ

و سلامتكم ،،،

----------


## elcinderella

كم هي صعبة تلك الليالي 

التي أحاول أن أصل فيها إليك
أصل إلى شرايينك 
إلى قلبك 
كم هي شاقة تلك الليالي 
كم هي صعبة تلك اللحظات 
التي أبحث فيها عن صدرك ليضم رأسي


حبيبي
الشوق إليك يقتلني
دائماً أنت في أفكاري 
وفي ليلي ونهاري 

صورتك 
محفورة بين جفوني 
وهي نور عيوني 
عيناك ..... تنادي لعيناي 
يداك ..... تحتضن يداي 

همساتك .. تطرب أُذناي 






يا حبيبي 
أيعقل أن تفرقنا المسافات 
وتجمعنا الآهات 
يا من ملكت قلبي ومُهجتي 
يا من عشقتك وملكت دنيتي 







حبيبي
عندما أنام 
أحلم أنني أراك ... بالواقع
وعندما أصحو 
أتمنى ان أراك ثانية ...في أحلامي

----------


## جوهرة مصر

* 
اتَّقُوا ظُنُونَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ، فَإِنَّ اللهَ تَعَالَى جَعَلَ الْحَقَّ عَلَى أَلْسِنَتِهِمْ. 

*

----------


## رسالة فلسطين

سأترك حبك ليس كرهاً ... وإنما لكثرة الشركاء فيه .. فأنا كالأسد لا أشرب من إناء شربت الكلاب منه

----------


## rosey19

كل سنه وكل الاصدقاء بالف خير

----------


## جوهرة مصر

*إذا أغلق الشتاء أبواب بيتك 
وحاصرتك تلال الجليد من كل مكان 
فانتظر قدوم الربيع وافتح نوافذك لنسمات الهواء النقي 
وانظر بعيدا فسوف ترى أسراب الطيور وقد عادت تغني 
وسوف ترى الشمس وهي تلقي خيوطها الذهبيه فوق أغصان الشجر 
لتصنع لك عمراً جديداً وحلماً جديداً وقلباً جديداً*

----------


## بنت شهريار

:f2:  :f2:

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

أنثري شعرك حولى واحضنيني
ومعا اخر ليل العمر نمضي
هكذا يصبح موتى مدهشا
عانقينى قبلي عينيا وأمضي
وأعذرينى يا حياتى لم أعد قادرا
إلا على الصمت لترضي

ووداعا يا أحبائى وداعا
أنا متعب والعين تحتاج لغمض

----------


## صفحات العمر

لان الحجروالشجر .. 
نطق وقال الحق
والعنكبوت الفصيح
غزل الخيوط ع الشق
وحمامه وقفت حرس 
و قليبها ..
نازل دق
مـ الخوف عليك يا حبيب 
ياإبن عبد الله
يا رحمه من ربنا
لجميع .. جميع الخلق 


الصلاة والسلام عليك يا سيدى 
يا صاحب الكوثر 
اللهم صلى وزد وبارك 
عليك يا حبيبى 
يا رسول الله

----------


## مصر يا قلبى

فكرة رائعة سأشارك بأبيات قرأتها مؤخرا
لا والذى فطر القلوب على الهوى
انا ما نسيت ولا سلوت هواك
لكن قلبى والفؤاد ومهجتى
اسرى لديك فأكرمى اسراك
سأظل فى محراب حبك ناسكا
متبتلا مستسلما لقضاك

----------


## طريق

*كلما بحثت عن شيء*
*لأعطيه لك*
*علي أن أعيد ترتيب العالم*
*.*
*.*
*منذر مصري*

----------


## elcinderella

دموع حيرانه بى
دمعه تقول اسامحك
ودمعه تقول انساك
ودمعه غصب عنى تنزل مشتاقه للقاك
ودمعه تانيه وراها  تقول اللى جرحك اجرحيه 
ودمعه تقول اللى يحب يسامح
ودمعه اخرى  تقول وهو ليه فى الاول ما عرف مقدارى
وكلها دموع والسبب فيها انت
لست ابكى على فراقك
ولكنى ندمانه على عمر معاك عدى بخساره

----------


## جوهرة مصر

*لا إله إلا الله العظيم الحليم، لا إله إلا الله رب العرش*
* العظيم، لا إله إلا الله رب السموات ورب العرش الكريم*

----------


## sltan el4ram

لا اله الا الله

سيدنا محمد رسول الله

----------


## sltan el4ram

الحمد لله على كل شىء

الحمد لله فى كل وقت

وفى كل مكان

الحمد لله على سائر الاحوال

الحمد لله فى الارض وفى السماء 

الحمد لله..........الحمد لله

----------


## صفحات العمر

منى عينى ..
أزور بيتك
وأشرب ميه من زمزم ..
ومن رحماتك أتوضى
وأقولك جيت 
لحد حماك
وأطوّف بوجدانى 
ويسجد قلبى سجدة شكر
ويعجز عقلى ولسانى 
على التعبير عن اللهفه
وأعيد الكرة من تانى 
على جبل الصفا حبه
وع المروه_منى عينى 
منى عينى

محمد سعيد_

----------


## جيهان محمد على

محمد الماغوط 
حزن في ضوء القمر 


يا نظراتِ الحزن الطويله

يا بقع الدم الصغيرة أفيقي

إنني أراكِ هنا

على البيارقِ المنكَّسه

وفي ثنياتِ الثياب الحريريه

وأنا أسير كالرعد الأشقرِ في الزحام

تحت سمائك الصافيه

أمضي باكياً يا وطني

أين السفنُ المعبأةُ بالتبغ والسيوف

والجاريةُ التي فتحتْ مملكةً بعينيها النجلاوين

كامرأتين دافئتين

كليلة طويلةٍ على صدر أنثى أنت يا وطني

إنني هنا شبحٌ غريبٌ مجهول

تحت أظافري العطريه

يقبعُ مجدك الطاعن في السن

في عيون الأطفال

تسري دقاتُ قلبك الخائر

لن تلتقي عيوننا بعد الآن

لقد أنشدتُكَ ما فيه الكفايه

سأطل عليك كالقرنفلةِ الحمراء البعيده

كالسحابةِ التي لا وطن لها .

. .

وداعاً أيتها الصفحات أيها الليل

أيتها الشبابيكُ الارجوانيه

انصبوا مشنقتي عاليةً عند الغروب

عندما يكون قلبي هادئاً كالحمامه ..

جميلاً كوردةٍ زرقاء على رابيه ،

أودُّ أن أموتَ ملطخاً

وعيناي مليئتان بالدموع

لترتفعَ إلى الأعناق ولو مرة في العمر

فانني مليء بالحروفِ ، والعناوين الداميه

في طفولتي ،

كنت أحلم بجلبابٍ مخططٍ بالذهب

وجواد ينهب في الكرومَ والتلال الحجريه

----------


## جوهرة مصر

* 
السعاده بيت اساسه الصدق وبابه الاخلاص و مفتاحه الوفاء تسكنه المحبه ترافقها الموده تدخله شمس الحريه تفوح رائحته بالخير والعطاء اركانه التعاون
*

----------


## طارق ابو رضوان

*قال حكيم : أربعة حسن ولكن أربعة أحسن منها :*

*الحياء من الرجال حسن  ،  ولكنه من النساء أحسن*

*والعدل من كل انسان حسن  ،  ولكنه من القضاة والأمراء أحسن*

*والتوبة من الشيخ حسن  ،  ولكنها من الشاب أحسن*

*والجود من الأغنياء حسن  ،  ولكنه من الفقير أحسن .*

----------


## صفحات العمر

كنت وما زلت على يقين
بأن الدمعة تثمر
وأن نوبات البكاء أمر ضرورى
كنوبات رى شراقى الأرض
تمنحها حياة من جديد
فأغلب ظنى أن شراقى الإنسان
أشد حاجة لماء خصوصيته الملح
وفى كلتا الحالتين
تعود السكينة من جديد
إلى الارض بعد نوبات الرى
وكذا إلى العين
بعد نوبات البكاء
لتثمر الارض خيراً
وتثمر العين ضوئاً
مع الفارق فى نسب الأخذ والعطاء
وهذا فى رأيى لا يهم !!!
فقد علمنى الحزن
ان أمتطى صهو الوجع مدججا بالصحو
وأعيد قرءة تاريخ أوجاع الانسان
فى دفتر صفحات العمر
لأجد لى حظاً
من زيارات هذا الوافد المعقّمْ الجرىء
الذى يأتى لاجراء أدق جراحة بالقلب
ليعيد دوزنة أوتار الإنسانيه فيه
حتى تصبح أكثر إستشعارا ورقه
وللجراحة أثارها الجانبيه
طالت أم قصرت مدتها

علينا تحملها بجلد ومثابرة
كما أنه علينا ...
دفع الفيزيتا كاملة
وعن طيب خاطر !!! 

محمد سعيد

----------


## العراقي8888

*مين ده الي يأدر يزعلك ليالي؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

----------


## sltan el4ram

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


لله ما فى السماء وما فى الارض

----------


## سوما

*لا إله إلا الله ,, سيدنا محمد رسول الله ..
*

----------


## طارق ابو رضوان

\ 


*توكل على الرحمن فى الأمر كله *** ولا ترغبن في العجز يوما عن الطلب* 
*ألم تر أن الله قال لمريم *** وهزي اليك الجزع يساقط الرطب* 
*ولو شاء أن تجنيه من غير هزه *** جنته ولكن كل رزق له سبب*

----------


## جوهرة مصر

*اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت خلقتني وأنا امتك  وأنا على عهدك ووعدك ما استطعت أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت أبوء لك بنعمتك علي وأبوء لك بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت*

----------


## rosey19

مساؤكم عبير الورد

----------


## جوهرة مصر

*مسائك فل يا روزى* 
*الإنسان الناجح هو الذى يغلق فمه قبل أن يغلق الناس آذانهم ويفتح أذنيه قبل أن يفتح الناس أفواههم*

----------


## sltan el4ram

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اخى العزيز

اذا كنت بين الناس فاحفظ لسانك واذكر اثنين

الله والموت

وانسى اثنين احسانك للناس واسائة الناس لك

وكن كالارض فى التواضع

وكالبحر فى الكرم

وكالشمس فى المنفعة 

وكالليل فى الستر


تحياتى للجميع

----------


## kethara

*

مع تحيتى*

----------


## سوما

*سبحان الله وبحمده ,, سبحان الله العظيم
*

----------


## sltan el4ram

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم

لا اله الا الله سيدنا محمد رسول الله

----------


## جوهرة مصر

*عَنْ عُمَرَ بْنِ الْخَطَّابِ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ تَعَالَى عَنْهُ قَالَ: قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ* *إِنَّمَا الْأَعْمَالُ بِالنِّيَّاتِ وَإِنَّمَا لِكُلِّ امْرِئٍ مَا نَوَى، فَمَنْ كَانَتْ هِجْرَتُهُ إِلَى اللَّهِ وَرَسُولِهِ، فَهِجْرَتُهُ إِلَى اللَّهِ وَرَسُولِهِ، وَمَنْ كَانَتْ هِجْرَتُهُ إلى دُنْيَا يُصِيبُهَا أَوِ امْرَأَةٍ يَتَزَوَّجُهَا فَهِجْرَتُهُ إِلَى مَا هَاجَرَ إِلَيْهِ*  *مُتَّفَقٌ عَلَيْهِ*

----------


## صفحات العمر

إله العالمين نورك
سكن روحى 
فنورلى طريقى إليك
إله العالمين خيرك
شفا جروحى 
مفيش طِب اتنصف غير بيك
إله العالمين ربى 
وبتباهى بإنى العبد
يا رب أرزقنى وقت نِـداك 
أسيب الدنيا وأجرى عليك
اقول لبيك 
اقول لبيك

----------


## بحر بلا مرسا

اللهم ان كان رزقنا فى السماء فأنزله  فى الارض

وان كان رزقنا فى الارض فاخرجه من باطنها

وان كان رزقنا بعيد فقربه 

وان كان رزقنا معسر فيسره لنا واعطنا اياه

----------


## صفحات العمر

*وَعِبَادُ الرَّحْمَنِ الَّذِينَ يَمْشُونَ عَلَى الْأَرْضِ هَوْناً* 
*وَإِذَا خَاطَبَهُمُ الْجَاهِلُونَ قَالُوا سَلَاماً* 
*صدق الله العظيم*
*[الفرقان : 63]*

----------


## sltan el4ram

لا اله الا الله سيدنا محمد رسول الله

----------


## جوهرة مصر

*سئل  الامام علي بن أبي طالب كرم الله وجهه*
* كم صديق لك ؟*
* قال: لاأدري الآن لأن الدنيا مقبلة عليّ والناس كلهم 

أصدقائي* 
* وانما أعرف ذلك اذا ادبرت عنيّ فخير*
* الأصدقاء من أقبل اذا أدبر الزمان عنك*

----------


## صفحات العمر

ويؤى الى وطنه الدافىء 
نصفه المُكمل 
دثرينى .. دثرينى 
يريد غطاءً لقلبه
ليقوى على تحمل نمو الضوء 
الذى سكن هذا الخافق الضعيف 
دثرينى .. دثرينى 
فتحتويه شريفة قريش 
خديجة بنت خويلد
كأروع ما تحتضن الأم وليدها 
وتربت على رجفات قلبه 
بحرير كلماتها 
وتناجيه
كأرق ما تناجى المحبوبة حبيبها 
والله لن يخزيك الله ابدا 
إنك لتصل الرحم 
وتحمل الكل
وتكسب المعدوم 
وتقرى الضيف 
وتعين على نوائب الحق

اللهم صلى وبارك وسلم الحبيب محمد
 المبعوث رحمة للعالمين 
وعلى آلة وأزواجة امهات المؤمنين

----------


## سوما

جمعة مباركة للجميع .. :f:

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*الرّأيُ قَبلَ شَجاعةِ الشّجْعانِ
هُوَ أوّلٌ وَهيَ المَحَلُّ الثّاني
فإذا همَا اجْتَمَعَا لنَفْسٍ حُرّةٍ 
بَلَغَتْ مِنَ العَلْياءِ كلّ مكانِ
(المتنبي) ...*

----------


## جوهرة مصر

*الحياه تحب من يحـــبها* 
* والتعاطف أساس الأخلاق* 
* والــــــــصدق لغة التفاهم*

*الحياة كالوردة .. كل ورقة خيال .. وكل شوكة حقيقه*

----------


## sltan el4ram

لا اله الا الله سيدنا محمد رسول الله

----------


## سوما

*ما أجمل الطفولة ,,
تجد في ابتسامتهم البراءة وفي تعاملاتهم البساطة ,,
لا يحقدون ,, لا يحسدون ,, وإن أصابهم مكروه لا يتذمرون ...!!
*

----------


## صفحات العمر

لازم شمس الصبح تجيلنا
مهما شعاعها عننا غاب
علشان تطرد ضلمه عجيبه
علشان تمحى أى سراب
بس بشرط إننا نتعلم
أيوه وناخد بالأسباب
وف قلب الصفحات راح نكتب
كل ساعتنا
كل حياتنا
لحظه بلحظه مع الأحباب

محمد سعيد

----------


## a_leader

يا رفيقَ الدَّرب 

تاه الدَّرْبُ منّا .. في الضباب 

يا رفيقَ العمر 

ضاعَ العمرُ .. وانتحرَ الشباب 

آهِ من أيّامنا الحيرى 

توارتْ .. في التراب 

آهِ من آمالِنا الحمقى 

تلاشتْ كالسراب 

يا رفيقَ الدَّرْب 

ما أقسى الليالي 

عذّبتنا .. 

حَطَّمَتْ فينا الأماني 

مَزَّقَتْنا 

ويحَ أقداري 

لماذا .. جَمَّعَتنا 

في مولدِ الأشواق 

ليتها في مولدِ الأشواقِ كانتْ فَرّقَتْنا 

لا تسلني يا رفيقي 

كيف تاهَ الدربُ .. مِنَّا 

نحن في الدنيا حيارى 

إنْ رضينا .. أم أَبَيْنَا 

حبّنا نحياه يوماً 

وغداً .. لا ندرِ أينَ !! 

لا تلمني إن جعلتُ العمرَ 

أوتاراً .. تُغنّي 

أو أتيتُ الروضَ 

منطلقَ التمنّي 

فأنا بالشعرِ أحيا كالغديرِ المطمئنِّ 

إنما الشعرُ حياتي ووجودي .. والتمنّي 

هل ترى في العمر شيئاً 

غير أيامٍ قليلة 

تتوارى في الليالي 

مثل أزهارِ الخميلة 

لا تكنْ كالزهرِ 

في الطُّرُقَاتِ .. يُلقيه البشر 

مثلما تُلقي الليالي 

عُمْرَنا .. بين الحُفَر 

فكلانا يا رفيقي 

من هوايات القَدَر 

يا رفيقَ الدَّرْب 

تاهَ الدربُ مني 

رغمَ جُرحي 

رغمَ جُرحي .. 

سأغنّي

----------


## طريق

*منسوب إلى كعب الأحبار:*
*من أراد أن ينظر إلى شبه الجنة ، فلينظر إلي مصر إذا أخرفت وإذا أزهرت وإذا أطردت أنهارها وتدلت ثمارها وفاض خيرها وغنت طيرها*

----------


## جوهرة مصر

*اللهم انى أمتك وابنة عبدك وابنة أمتك  نَاصِيَتِي بِيَدِكَ مَاضٍى فِيَّ حُكْمُكَ عَدْلٌ فِيَّ قَضَاؤُكَ أَسْأَلُكَ بِكُلِّ اسْمٍ هُوَ لَكَ سَمَّيْتَ بِهِ نَفْسَكَ أَوْ أَنْزَلْتَهُ فِي كِتَابِكَ أَوْعَلَّمْتَهُ أَحَدًا مِنْ خَلْقِكَ  أَوْ اسْتَأْثَرْتَ بِهِ فِي عِلْمِ الْغَيْبِ عِنْدَكَ أَنْ تَجْعَلَ الْقُرْآنَ العظيم  رَبِيعَ قَلْبِي وَنُورَ صَدْرِي وَجِلاءَ حُزْنِي وَذَهَابَ هَمِّي*

----------


## zizoYAzizo

* (( ما يلفظ من قول إلا لديه رقيب عتيد ))*

----------


## الشحرورة

*فى زحمة الحياة تضيع الحروف والكلمات
ولم يبقى الا الصمت*

----------


## zizoYAzizo

*أنصهار الدهب يحيله الى تحفه
طرق النحاس يحيله أسلاكا
نحت الصخر يحيله الى مجسما

كل ما زادات عليك الالام في الحياه كلما زادات قيمتك*

----------


## جوهرة مصر

*كلمات مضيئة 
" من دخل القبر بلا زاد فكانما ركب البحر بلا سفينة "*
*سيدنا ابو بكر الصديق رضي الله عنه . 

" عزّ الدنيا بالمال ، وعزّ الآخرة بصالح الاعمال "*
* سيدناعمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه . 

" هم الدنيا ظلمة في القلب ، وهم الآخرة نور في القلب "* 
*سيدناعثمان بن عفان رضي الله عنه . 
" كن عند الله خير الناس ، وكن عند النفس شر الناس ، وكن عند الناس رجلا من الناس " 
سيدناعلي بن ابي طالب رضي الله عنه .

*

----------


## صفحات العمر

تحمل الصحابة رضوان الله عليهم
فى صبر وجلد
شتى صنوف العذاب
وقاسوا مرارة الغربة
لكن قلوبهم كانت معلقه بالفردوس
نعم فإنه وطنهم الذى
لم يرضوا عنه بديلا
ولا بأس أبدا أن يكونوا غرباء هنا
فوطنهم الحقيقى الجنة
إنها سلعة الله
وسلعة الله غالية
يحكى خباب بن الارت
رضى الله عنه
تفاصيل تعذيبه من صناديد الشرك
فيوقظ أوجاع البشرية جمعاء
فقد كانوا يضعونه على النار
فلا يطفئها إلا ودق جسمه
لله ما أعظمك يا قلب الأسد
لله ما أبهاك يا حبيب رسول
والمشهد هنا أيها الأحبة
مؤلم حد الصراخ
تعذيب جماعى
إنهم آل ياسر
من قدموا للدين اول شهيدة
*سميه*
ما أسعدك بالفردوس
يا عقيلة المستضعف ياسر
وما أعظم عطاء الصبر
فصبراً صبراً آل ياسر
فإن موعدكم الجنه
كهذا قال الصادق المعصوم
عليه أفضل الصلاة والسلام
ويتعالى صوت الغرباء
كالبنفسج حينما يستفيق على وجع
اللهم لا عيش إلا عيش الآخرة 
من أطباق نورانيه من سيرة سيد البريه
محمد سعيد

----------


## الصقار

اللهم من ارادنا بسوء فرد كيده فى نحره واجعل تدبيره فى تدميره

----------


## سوما

حتما ستزهو زهور الأمل ,, فلا تيأس ..!!
 :f: 
يارب ..

----------


## zizoYAzizo

*لا تقف كثيرا عند أخطاء ماضيك .. لأنها ستحيل حاضرك جحيما .. ومستقبلك حُطاما .. يكفيك منها وقفة اعتبار .. تعطيك دفعة جديدة في طريق الحق والصواب*
 :notme:

----------


## صفحات العمر

من قد إيه المعنى متعطش لنسمه ترد روح
من قد إيه ما سمعنا غنيوة وجع 
زى البنفسج قادرة تتحدى الجروح
حرف الشجن
أصبح با عالم مضْحكه
حتى البُــكا
بقى زيه زى حاجات كتير
مُـستهلكه ! 
محمد سعيد

----------


## الشحرورة

*من قد ايه وانا صابره
 على نزف جرحى
ومشتاقة لضى فرحى
كل يوم اصبر بنفسى
واقول هانت واكتب بهمسى
حروف متسطرة  بنبض طرحى

الشحــــــــــرورة*

----------


## جوهرة مصر

*السيره الحسنة كشجرة الزيتون .. لا تنمو سريعاً .. ولكنها تعيش طويلاً*

----------


## سوما

أربعة أشياء لا تكسرها أبداً في حياتك: 
"الثقة و الوعد و العلاقات و القلب"

لأنها *لا تحدث صوتا* ولكنها *تحدث الكثير من الألم*..!!

----------


## سوما

أحياناً نحيا وبداخلنا يحيا شئ دون ان نعلم بوجوده,, فيموت فجاة ..!!
و أحياناً نحيا وبداخلنا شئ يموت ,, فنموت معه ..!!
وأحياناً يموت بداخلنا شئ ف شئ  ,, حتى يموت أخر شئ بداخلنا..فيتوقف نبض حياتناااااااااااا ..!!
فالحياة والموت كلاهما موت يتخللها حياة..!!
إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون .. البقاء لله تعالى..

----------


## zizoYAzizo

لا تفكر في المفقود حتى لا تفقد الموجود

----------


## جوهرة مصر

*أعللُ النفـــــس بالآمال أرقبــها **   م**ا أضيق العيش لولا فسحةُ الأملِ*

----------


## ahmedab216

لا تسأل عما لن تجاب عنه ..

----------


## صفحات العمر

وفوق صدر التراب محسوبه خطاوينا
ما بين روحنا وبين جينا 
وبين أيام بنفرح موت
وبين لحظات تبكينا
بيخلص عمرنا مشاوير  
محمد سعيد

----------


## فخراوى

*دموع القلب تنادى الأحبة*

*ولكن أين ذهب الأحبة؟؟؟*

*فى الروح غربة*

*فى النفس كربة*


*يا من هجرت وكنت* 

*للأشواق طعنة*

*دعنى وحيداً*

*حباً شهيداً*

*أحيا كشمعة*


*حليــــــــم .*

----------


## جوهرة مصر

من يأبى اليوم قبول النصيحة التى لا تكلف شيئاً

فسوف يضطر فى الغد الى شراء الأسف بأغلى سعر

افلاطون

----------


## zizoYAzizo

قال عدي بن زيد العبادي : 

أيها الشامتُ المعَيَّرُ بـالـدهُـ ### ـرِ أأنتَ المبَرََّأ الـمـوفـورُ 

أم لديكَ العهدَ الوثيق من الأيَّـــــامِ بل أنت جاهـلٌ مـغـرورُ 

من رأيتَ المنونَ خلَّدْنَ أمْ مَنْ ### ذا عليه من ألاَّ يُضام خفـيرُ 

وقال أبو ذؤيب : 

وتجلُّدِي للشـامـتـين أريهـم ### أني لِريبِ الدَّهر لا أتضعضَعُ" 


قال عبد الله بن أبي عيينة : 

كلُّ المصائب قد تَمُرُّ على الفتى ### فتهونُ غير شماتةِ الـحُسَّادِ 

وقال منصور الفقيه : 

أيها المظهر الشما ### تَةَ إن متُّ قبـلَهْ 

عن قليلٍ يصير مثـ ### ـلِي من كنتُ مثلَهْ 

وله : يا شامتين بمصرعي ### اليوم لي ولكم غَـدُ 

ومما ينسب لابن المبارك وليست له وإنما هي للمبارك الطبري : 

لولا شماتة أعداءٍ ذوي حـسـدٍ ### أو اغتمام صديقٍ كان يرجوني 

لما طلبت من الدنيا مراتبـهـا ### ولا بذلت لها عرضي ولا ديني 

وقال آخر : 

فمن يكُ عني سـائلا لـشـمـاتةٍ ### بما نالني أو شامتـاً غيرَ سـائلِ 

فقد أبرزتْ مني الخطوب ابن حرةٍ ### صبوراً على ضراء تلك الزلازلِ 

إذا سُرَّ لم يفرحْ وليس لـنـكـبةٍ ### إذا نزلت بالخاشع المـتضائِلِ 

وقال أعرابي وقد أغير على إبله : 

لا -والذي أنا عبدٌ في عبادته-### لولا شماتةُ أعداءٍ ذوي إحَنٍ 

ما سرني أن إبلي في مَبَارِكِهَا ### وأن شيئاً قضاه الله لم يكـنِ 


والله أعلم وصلى الله وسلم على نبينا محمد. 

كتبه:

الشيخ أبو عمر أسامة العتيبي حفظه الل

----------


## سوما

*لماذا أراك على كل شيء ؟؟
كأنك في الأرض كل البشر ,,
كأنك درب بغير انتهاء ,,
وأني خلقت لهذا السفر.. 
إذا كنت أهرب منك.. إليك ..!!
فقولي بربك.. أين المفر؟

فاروق جويدة ..*

----------


## سوما

*نعم يا حبيبتى فانت الوطن الذى كافحت وقاتلت من اجله,,
لقد تجسد وطنى فيك..!!
احببتك بكل قلبى وكيانى عندما رايت فيك الوطن..
كان الوطن قبلك شىء احلم به واحبه واقاتل من اجله ,,
ولكنى ابدا لا اعرف ملامحه ولا استطيع ان اصفه بكلماتى..!!
عندما التقت عينى بعينك اول مرة عرفت لاول مرة معنى كلمه وطن..
رايت الوطن مجسدا فيك بكل عظمته وشموخه ونبله وكبريائه..
احببت فيك حبك للوطن..
احببت فيك تجسيدك لكل ما هو نبيل وجميل وكريم ,,كنت اراه فى وطني ..!!


مما قرأت وأعجبني من :
 رسالة من خلف الأسوار..
*

----------


## ..kareem..

*قناعة المرير بما عندة*
*مملكة ما مثلها مملكة*
*فارضوا بما قد جاء عفواً ولا*
*تلقوا بأيديكم إلى التهلكة*

----------


## zizoYAzizo

*الامل*
* ربمـا يتـلاشى .. لـكن لا ينعـــدم*
*الحـــــــــــب*
* لا تبحــث عنـه حــولك انـما ابحــث عنــه في قلبـــك*
* الغــــــــــــــرام*
* بسـمه في وجـوه صامتـه و وجـوه حائـره*
* الصداقــــــــــــة*
* قلـــم عاجــــز عن التعبيـــــر*
* الاخـــــــــــــلاص*
* مـن اجمـــل ما بتحـــلى به الانســـــان*
* الأطفـــــــــال*
* بسمــه الحيــاه و امــل المستقبــل*
* الحــــــــــــياة*
* شمـــعه فتيلــــها الحـــب و ضوئـــها الامـــــل*
* الوحــــــــــــدة*
* ليــس ان تجلـــس وحيـــدا بل ان تفـــارق مـن تحـــب* 
* الحــــــــــــــزن*
* سعــاده بـلا شفتيــن*
* الحقيـــــــــــقة*
* لـؤلـؤة تحتــاج الي غـواص ماهــر*
* التضحـــــــــــــية*
* عمــل رائـع تقدمـه لغيـرك و يـرفــض التعــامل بـه*
* المــــــوت*
* كــأس نشــربه رغــم الاراده*
* الفشــــل*
* صخـــور في عبيـــر الواقـــع*
* الحقــــــد*
* لهــــب مشتـــعل في قــلب الحـاسـد فيحولــه الـي رمــاد*
* الغيــــرة*
* مكروسكــــوب يكبـــر الاشيـــاء الصغــــيره*
* المستحـــيل*
* كلمــه موجـــوده في عالــم الحمقـــى*

----------


## جوهرة مصر

* السعادة تكون في ثلاث* 
* أن تقوم بأمر الله* 
*و أن تقنع بما قسم لك* 
*و أن ترضى بم قضيّ*

----------


## zizoYAzizo

*رجل  عجوز كان يتحدث عن مشاعره مع حفيده، 
 قال انه يشعر وكأن داخل قلبه ذئبان يتصارعان،
  ذئب عنيف وحقود، والآخر وديع ومحب . 
 فسأله حفيده من سيربح المعركة 
 أجابه الجد : الذئب الذي سأغذيه هو من سيفوز*

----------


## صفحات العمر

حورس يا شاعر والمشاعر قربت بين القلوب
لو قلت لك
إن المبادئ لو تصير كرباج بيلسع 
كل اللي عاش من أجلها
تبقى المعاني ف دمنا
تسهر وتنعى حظها
حتى الأماني تموت هنا 
من غير ما حد يروح لها
والحلم فينا يكون سياط 
يضرب ما يرحم ضعفنا
لو قلت لك
بص ف عنيا وشوف كمان
عدّى الرموش ويّا الجفون 
واسبح يا حورس في العيون
واشرب يا حورس من دموعي
هتلاقى عطشك نفس عطشى
هتلاقى جوعك هو جوعي
هتحس نبضي بين ضلوعك 
هتحس نبضك بين ضلوعي
لو قلت لك
حورس يا عايش رغم خوفك م السنين
لا الذنب ذنبي ولا حتى ذنبك
تقدر تقولى ذنب مـيـن ؟؟؟

محمد سعيد

----------


## جوهرة مصر

*من تواضع لله رفعه*

----------


## ahmedab216

نعيب زماننا .. و العيب فينا ..

و ما للزمان .. عيب سوانا ..

----------


## سوما

*مهما كان حزنك ,, حاول رسم الابتسامة على وجهك ..!!
*

----------


## zizoYAzizo

*يارب
*

----------


## صفحات العمر

*القلب يعشق كل جميل 
وياما شفت جمال يا عين 
واللي صدق في الحب قليل 
وان دام يدوم يوم 
ولا يومين
واللي هويته اليوم 
دايم وصاله دوم
لا يعاتب اللي يتوب 
ولا في طبعه اللوم
واحد مافيش غيره 
ملا الوجود نوره
دعاني لبيته* 
*لحد باب بيته
واما تجلى لي* 
*بالدمع ناجيته*
بيرم التونسى

----------


## elcinderella

ما اجمل ان يبكي الانسان والبسمة على شفتيه وان يضحك والدمعه في عينيه 

لو لم تكن الحياة صعبة لما خرجنا من بطون امهاتنا نبكي 

ليس من الصعب ان تضحي من اجل صديق .. ولكن من الصعب ان تجد الصديق الذي يستحق التضحية

• الحب بئر عميق اشرب منها فقط واحترس من أن تقع بها 


ان مفتاح الفشل هو محاولة ارضاء كل شخص تعرفه

----------


## جوهرة مصر

*لا تحاول أن تعيد حساب الأمس وما خسرت فيه* 

*فالعمر حين تسقط أوراقه لن تعود مرة أخرى*
*.. ولكن مع كل ربيع جديد سوف تنبت أوراق أخرى*

*.. فانظر الى تلك الأوراق التي تغطي وجه السماء*

*ودعك مما سقط على الأرض فقد صارت جزءاً منها*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*إذا ضاق الزمان عليك فاصبر
ولا تيأس من الفرج القريب
و طب نفساً بما تلد الليالي 
عسى تأتيك بالولد النجيب
(الإمام علي بن أبي طالب) ...*

----------


## ..kareem..

*مت بداء الصمت خير*
*لك من داء الكلام*

----------


## zizoYAzizo

*وصف الدنيا:
قال الشافعي رحمه الله:
*إن الدنيا دحض مزلة,ودار مذلة, عمرانها إلى خرائب صائر, وساكنها إلى 
القبور زائر, شملها على الفرق موقوف, وغناها إلى الفقر مصروف, الإكثار 
فيها إعسار, والإعسار فيها يسار.
فافزع إلى الله, وارض برزق الله, لا تتسلف من دار فنائك إلى دار بقائك. د
فان عيشك فيء زائل, وجدار مائل, أكثر من عملك, وأقصر من أملك

----------


## سوما

*لا تحزن ,, ولا تياس من روح الله  ..!!*

----------


## صفحات العمر

غمضى عيون المُحال
وأفتحى بشويش حنينى
وشوشيه بسر العبير
اللى بين روحك وبينى
غنى ..
يا أحلى الصبايا
إسمعينى وسمعينى 
وأمّــا تبتسم الشموع
وأمّــا تتلاقى الدموع ..
لحظة فرح
هتلاقيكى  وهتلاقينى

محمد سعيد

----------


## جوهرة مصر

*ويل لأمة تأكل مما لا تزرع*

----------


## سوما

احياناً يجرحنا الصمت ,, وتقتلنا الكلمات ..!!

----------


## ..kareem..

*ينال الفتى بالعلم كل فضيلة* 
*ويعلو مقاما بالتواضع والادب*

----------


## سوما

*لأنك أجمل وردة فى بستان حياتي ,,
لكِ يا أمي ,,,, أهدي إليكِ كل ورود العالم ...*

----------


## zizoYAzizo

عاجبانى القصيده دى

----------


## elcinderella

رسالة من المسجد الاقصي إلي كل مسلم
أنا المسجد الاقصي الذي يعرفي الجميع 
جرحي عميق وطال عليه الزمان وكل يوم يزداد الجرح عمقا وألما فيكفي ما أري منكم يا مسلمين
من خور وجبن وتراجع وسكوت وصمت منذ ستين سنة ويزيد والحال يزداد سوء
يكفي نهب وسلب وشراء وبيع
إن جسمي بدأ ينقص من كثرة ما يحاك ضدى من مؤامرات كلها من أجل ضياع قضيتي
أنا هنا أنتظر كل مسلم يرفع شعار التوحيد لكى يحررني من رجس اليهود الملاعين 
يرفع عقيدة تربي عليها 
ولا أريد صاحب شعارات قومية أو شعارات تحرير الأرض أوشعارات السلام مقابل الاستسلام
أنا الاقصي أنا الأقصي أناديكم وطالما ناديت ولكن كلما ناديت زدتم صمتا 
فقررت من الآن ألا أنادي أحد حتي يحكم الله بيني وبينكم وكلما ناديتكم مستغيث زدتم حولي مستوطنات و تهجير

حتي أصبحت لا أعرف من حولي سوي أقزام من حثالة البشر
وأخر كلمة أقولها لكم فليسمع مني كل مسلم ذكر أو أنثي صغير وكبير أنكم مسئولون عني فماذا ستقولون
عن ثالث الحرمين ومسري النبى محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم السؤال للجميع عرب وعجم
لا أحد معفي من الاجابة
الكل مسئول عني فماذا ستقولون................
أنا المسجد الاقصي
ماهو دورنا 
1- الدعاء لهم بالنصر والتحرير
2- المقاطعة للمنتجات اليهودية
3- التبرع بالمال
4- فهم القضية صح
5- نشرها لكل العالم
6- البعد عن المعاصي 
7- التقرب من الله 
ياريت كل واحد يقرأ الكلام ده يقول هو هيقدم أيهل للاقصي لكي يكون لنا الرد امام المولي عزوجل أنا يارب 
عملت اللى أقدر عليه 
لكم مني جزيل الشكــــــــــــــــر والاحترام 
لندعوا جميعا للمسجد الاقصى دعاء صادقا .. 

نسأل الله العظيم رب العرش الكريم

أن يرد الأمة إلى دينها كي يعود الأقصى إلى قلوبنا

نسأل الله العظيم رب العرش الكريم

أن يحفظ في صدورنا عاصمة قلوبنا القدس الشريف


اللهم احفظ القدس و أهل القدس و الأقصى و أهل الأقصى من كيد أعداء الدين 

اللهم كن معهم و ثبتهم و انصرهم على من عاداهم 

اللهم ارزقنا صلاة في المسجد الأقصى في القريب العاجل أو شهادة على أعتابه يا عليُّ يا كريم

إنك أنت ولي ذلك و القادر عليه

----------


## سوما

> نسأل الله العظيم رب العرش الكريم
> 
> أن يرد الأمة إلى دينها كي يعود الأقصى إلى قلوبنا
> 
> نسأل الله العظيم رب العرش الكريم
> 
> أن يحفظ في صدورنا عاصمة قلوبنا القدس الشريف
> 
> اللهم احفظ القدس و أهل القدس و الأقصى و أهل الأقصى من كيد أعداء الدين 
> ...


*اللهم أمين يارب العالمين ..*

----------


## elcinderella

اللهم امين

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*يا باب  يا   مقفول  ...  إمتي  الدخول

صبرت  ياما   و   اللي   يصبر   ينول

دقيت سنين ... و الرد يرجع لي : مين ؟

لو   كنت  عارف   مين أنا  كنت أقول

عجبي !!!*

----------


## loly_h

*
لانتوقف عن الحب لاننا كبرنا في العمر

نحن نكبر في العمر لاننا توقفنا عن الحب*

----------


## سوما

> *
> لانتوقف عن الحب لاننا كبرنا في العمر
> 
> نحن نكبر في العمر لاننا توقفنا عن الحب*


صح أوى الجملة دى , :2: , تسلم أيدك يا لولي.. :f2:

----------


## ..kareem..

*إشارات العيون مترجمات لما تطوي القلوب على القلوب*

----------


## elcinderella

اشار القلب الى ورده جميله 
ذهبت لكى اراها واشمها عن قرب
وجدت الورده  الجميله عباره عن شوك حاد يجرح وجرحه لا ينام
يبهرك بمنظره الخلاب واصله شوكا حاد
ومن هذا تعلمت  ان لا انخدع بالمظاهر

----------


## جوهرة مصر

*1 - ما ضرب عبد بعقوبة أعظم من قسوة القلب* .
*2 - من أراد صفاء قلبه فليؤثر الله على شهوته .* 
*3 - خراب القلب من الأمن والغفلة .*
*4 - من عرف نفسه اشتغل بإصلاحها عن عيوب الناس .*
*5 - لا يجتمع الإخلاص في القلب ، ومحبة المدح والثناء*
*من اقوال الامام* 
*ابن القيم*

----------


## صفحات العمر

*متمكن جوه ف قلب النبض وقادر* 
*إنى أشوفك رغم الغيم*
*متحكم فيا شعور وجدانى* 
*وطاير حاير بين البين والبين*
*وبشوفك*
*والمح خوفك ع النينين*
*تنعكس الصورة ف لمعة دمعه ف عينى* 
*وأخـــــــاف*
*يحضنك الجفن ويقفل بابه بسرعة عليك*
*ويضمك بحنان أم بتحلم ديما تفرح بيك*
*والاقيك*
*وقتن ما يتوه الصدق تغير* 
*وتعيش إنسان*
*مش حابب إنك تبقى ملاك*
*وف وقت الشدة تموت عطشان*
*محمد سعيد*

----------


## sltan el4ram

> اشار القلب الى ورده جميله 
> ذهبت لكى اراها واشمها عن قرب
> وجدت الورده الجميله عباره عن شوك حاد يجرح وجرحه لا ينام
> يبهرك بمنظره الخلاب واصله شوكا حاد
> ومن هذا تعلمت ان لا انخدع بالمظاهر


_فعلا لا ننخدع بالمظاهر_

_واذا اشار القلب الى شىء_

_فلابد ان ناخز راى العقل_

----------


## جوهرة مصر

*قال الامام الحسن البصرى*

*علمت ان رزقى لا ياخذه غيرى فأطمئن قلبى .*
*وعلمت ان عملى لا يقوم به غيرى فاشتغلت به.*
*وعلمت أن الله يرانى فاستحييت أن يرانى على معصية .*
*وعلمت أن الموت ينتظرنى فأعددت الزاد له .*
*وعلمت ان السفر طويل وليس معى زاد فاتقيت الله.*
*وعلمت أن الطريق موحش وليس معى أنيس فحفظت القران.*
*وعلمت أن حب الله فى حب رسوله فأحببت رسوله.*


*اللهم انت ربي لا إله إلا انت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين*

----------


## zizoYAzizo

*دخل الربيع يضحك لقانى حزين*
* نده الربيع على اسمى لما قلت مين؟*
* حط الربيع أزهاره جنبى وراح*
* وإيش تعمل الأزهار للميتين؟*
* عجبى !!!!!*

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

*اذا أردت شيئا بشدة فاطلق سراحه ؟ فإن عاد اليك فهو ملك لك إلى الابد 
وإن لم يعد فهو لم يكن لك من البدايه*

----------


## مالديني المصري

وقد ضاق قلمي من كثره معاناه عاش فيها ولم يستطيع أن يمحي هذه المعاناه فقد قررت أن اكسره بيدي قبل أن يُكسر بأيدي أشخاصً أخري وقبل أن اكسره قررت أن أترك له بصمه قد تكون حزينه أو تكون مجرحه فهذه البصمه تكون فى كلماتٌ بسيطه وهي {{ القناع الزائف }} الذي يدرك لقمي بصمته الأخيره.
{{ القناع الزائف }}
تمزق فى راحتيها القنـــــــــــــاع
ولاح الهوي سقطة من لســــــان
وأنكرت الخير ملء الأيـــــــــادي
وما كان من كرم أو حنـــــــــــان
وعمراً مضي مسرعاً فى هواهـا
وتضحية ما رآها الزمــــــــــــان
عبرتُ شغوفاً إلي شاطئيهـــــــا
وقد خالها القلب بر الأمـــــــــان
هناك أنتظرت وحين أتيــــــــــت
أروم بتوق حصاد الجنــــــــــان
وجدتُ سراباً وقفراً يبابـــــــــــاً
وصوتاً يهمهم {{ آن الأوان }}
ليرحل عن ناظريك الضبــــــاب
وكي تتقي خطر الأفعــــــــــوان
ولكم كل تحيه وتقدير واحترام ،،،،
تقبلوا مروري المزعج دائماً ،،،،،،
،،،،،،،، مالديني المصري ،،،،،،،،

----------


## بنت شهريار

لا اله الا انت سبحانك 
انى كنت من الظالمين
 :f2:

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

الحق..و القوة،،وجهان لعملة واحدة

----------


## elcinderella

يادموعى هنيه
وياليالى زوريه
وياساعات ذكريه
بالفرحه غنوا اغنيه
مبروك مقدما

----------


## zizoYAzizo

لا اله الا انت سبحانك 
انى كنت من الظالمين

----------


## جوهرة مصر

*حسبى الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم*
*حسبى الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم*
*حسبى الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم*
*حسبى الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم*
*حسبى الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم*
*حسبى الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم*
*حسبى الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم*

----------


## سوما

يارب أرحم موتانا واشفى مرضانا يارب العالمين ..
يارب استرنا فوق الأرض وتحت الأرض ويوم العرض عليك .. يارب
يارب أنصر الإسلام والمسلمين فى كل زمان ومكان ..يارب

----------


## elcinderella

يا دمعه سامحيه
ياقلب اغفر ليه
يا روحى  روحى ليه
يا حياتى ان وهبتك اليه
يا دنيتى انا عايشه بس ليه
يا كلامى روح قوله   يرجع بس علشان وحشتنى عنيه

----------


## sltan el4ram

> يارب أرحم موتانا واشفى مرضانا يارب العالمين ..
> يارب استرنا فوق الأرض وتحت الأرض ويوم العرض عليك .. يارب
> يارب أنصر الإسلام والمسلمين فى كل زمان ومكان ..يارب


اللهم تقبل دعائنا يارب العالمين

----------


## سوما

ما بين رحيل وذكرى رحيل ,, هكذا هى الحياة ..!!

----------


## sltan el4ram

لا اله الا الله

 سيدنا محمد رسول الله

----------


## elcinderella

يا قلبى روح دق ببابه وقول ليه اننا زوار على بابه
ياترى هيفتح قلبه لينا
ولاهيخلى دموعنا تسبق خطوينا

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*إرفعي سهم المنايا يالعيون
مابقى فيني مكانٍ للطعون 
كل شبرٍ فـي حياتـي إنجرح 
و الذي شقّوا خفوقي يشتكون 
يا العيون الطاغيه خفّي علي 
كبرت اللّي باوّل ايامـي تهـون 
في عيونـي دمعتين واقفه 
ردّت الايـام دمعي بالجفون 
(خالد الفيصل) ...*

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

الهم اغفر لي و لوالدي و ارحمهما ..كما ربياني صغيرا

----------


## جوهرة مصر

*الذاكرةأحسن خادم للعقل,**والنسيان أحسن** خادم للقلب 
ابتسامة الفم لا تعني ابتسامة القلب . 
- كريم الأصل كالغصن كلما حمل ثمارا انحنى . 
- كل شيء إذا كثر رخص ما عدا العقل فإنه إذا كثر غلا . 
- ليس للحياة قيمة إلا إذا وجدنا فيها شيئا نسعى من أجله .
- كوخ تضحك فيه خير لك من قصر تبكي فيه .

*

----------


## صفحات العمر

ياللى عصمت بقدرتك يوسف 
وكان السجن ..
أرحم لُه من العصيان
ياللى شفيت وبرحمتك أيوب 
وكان الصبر ..
حبل نجاة لبر آمان
ياللى رزقت السيدة مريم
ف محرابها 
صنوف الفاكهه والرمان
يا ربى أغفرلى وأرحمنى
دا أنا إنسان

----------


## sltan el4ram

يارب أرحم موتانا واشفى مرضانا يارب العالمين

----------


## سوما

وأشرقت شمس الحياة من جديد ..!!

----------


## جيهان محمد على

منذ ثلاث سنوات
وأنا ألوح للعالم
أنا هنا , هل تراني ؟
لكنه لا يجيب
و تمر الاشياء من جانبي
وتفلت من يدي .

ربما كانت سنواتي الثلاث
فترة بسيطة بالنسبة لك
لكنها كانت كافية تماما
لينفذ صبري

أيها العالم أنا أدير ظهري

هل تسمع ؟

----------


## elcinderella

ما اجمل تلك الاحساس
الذى اشعر به وانت بجوارى
ما اروع  الاحساس بانك بين ذراعى
ما اجمل ان اضعك فى ننى عيناى
واغطيك برموشى
واحميك  بجفونى
ما اروع ان اراك فى احلامى
ما اروع ان تكون ملكى
ما اروع ان تكون حبيبى
مااروعك عمرى

----------


## سوما

أمس كنت معنا ,, واليوم رحلت عنا وأنتقلت لدار الحق,,
وساظل أدعو ربي أن نتقابل غداً فى جنة الخلد باذن الله ..
رحمك الله وغفر لك يا باشمهندس أحمد ..

----------


## طريق

*الكتابة هي العلم المحيط
لأن جميع الأشياء في حاجة إلى الكتابة
والاستعانة بها في تكميل معانيها
وإطلاق مراميها 
وتحقيق أمانيها

حكماء يونانيون
*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*لا إله إلا الله الملك الحق المبين،

لا إله إلا الله العدل اليقين،

لا إله إلا الله ربنا ورب آبائنا الأولين،

سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين،

لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له،

له الملك وله الحمد يُحيي ويُميت وهو حي لا يموت، بيده الخير وإليه المصير، وهو على كل شيء قدير.

لا إله إلا الله إقراراً بربوبيته،

سبحان الله خضوعاً لعظمته،

اللهمَّ يا نور السماوات والأرض، يا عماد السماوات الأرض، يا جبار السماوات والأرض، يا ديان السماوات والأرض، يا وارث السماوات والأرض، يا مالك السماوات والأرض، يا عظيم السماوات والأرض، يا عالم السماوات والأرض، يا قيوم السماوات والأرض، يا رحمن الدنيا ورحيم الآخرة.

اللهمَّ إني أسألك، أن لك الحمد، لا إله إلا أنت الحنان المنان، بديع السماوات والأرض، ذو الجلال والإكرام، برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين.

بسم الله أصبحنا وأمسينا، أشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وأن محمد رسول الله، وأن الجنة حق، والنار حق، وأن الساعة آتية لا ريب فيها، وأن الله يبعث من في القبور.

الحمد لله الذي لا يُرجى إلا فضله، ولا رازق غيره.

الله أكبر ليس كمثله شيء في الأرض ولا في السماء وهو السميع البصير.

اللهمَّ إني أسألك في صلاتي ودعائي بركة تُطهر بها قلبي، وتكشف بها كربي، وتغفر بها ذنبي، وتُصلح بها أمري، وتُغني بها فقري، وتُذهب بها شري، وتكشف بها همي وغمي، وتشفي بها سقمي، وتقضي بها ديني، وتجلو بها حزني، وتجمع بها شملي، وتُبيّض بها وجهي.

يا أرحم الراحمين.

اللهمَّ إليك مددتُ يدي، وفيما عندك عظمت رغبتي، فأقبل توبتي، وأرحم ضعف قوتي، وأغفر خطيئتي، وأقبل معذرتي، وأجعل لي من كل خير نصيباً، وإلى كل خير سبيلاً برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين.

اللهمَّ لا هاديَ لمن أضللت، ولا معطيَ لما منعت، ولا مانع لما أعطيت، ولا باسط لما قبضت، ولا مقدم لما أخرت، ولا مؤخر لما قدمت.

اللهمَّ أنت الحليم فلا تعجل، وأنت الجواد فلا تبخل، وأنت العزيز فلا تذل، وأنت المنيع فلا تُرام، وأنت المجير فلا تُضام ، وأنت على كل شيء قدير.

اللهمَّ لا تحرمني سعة رحمتك، وسبوغ نعمتك، وشمول عافيتك، وجزيل عطائك، ولا تمنع عني مواهبك لسوء ما عندي، ولا تُجازني بقبيح عملي، ولا تصرف وجهك الكريم عني برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين.

اللهمَّ لا تحرمني وأنا أدعوك… ولا تخيبني وأنا أرجوك.

اللهمَّ إني أسألك يا فارج الهم، ويا كاشف الغم، يا مجيب دعوة المضطرين، يا رحمن الدنيا، يا رحيم الآخرة، أرحمني برحمتك.

اللهمَّ لكَ أسلمتُ، وبكَ آمنتُ، وعليكَ توكلتُ، وبكَ خاصمتُ وإليكَ حاكمتُ، فاغفر لي ما قدمتُ وما أخرتُ، وما أسررتُ وما أعلنتُ، وأنتَ المقدم وأنتَ المؤخر. لا إله إلا أنت الأول والأخر والظاهر والباطن، عليكَ توكلتُ، وأنتَ رب العرش العظيم.

اللهمَّ آتِ نفسي تقواها، وزكها يا خير من زكاها، أنت وليها ومولاها يا رب العالمين.

اللهمَّ إني أسألك مسألة البائس الفقير ـ وأدعوك دعاء المفتقر الذليل، لا تجعلني بدعائك ربي شقياً، وكن بي رؤفاً رحيماً يا خير المئولين، يا أكرم المعطين، يا رب العالمين.

اللهمَّ رب جبريل وميكائيل واسرافيل ، اعصمني من فتن الدنيا ووفقني لما تُحب وترضى، وثبتني بالقول الثابت في الحياة الدنيا وفي الآخرة ـ ولا تضلني بعد أن هديتني وكن لي عوناً ومعيناً، وحافظاً و ناصراً. آمين يا رب العالمين.

اللهمَّ أستر عورتي وأقبل عثرتي، وأحفظني من بين يديَّ ومن خلفي، وعن يميني وعن شمالي، ومن فوقي ومن تحتي، ولا تجعلني من الغافلين.

اللهمَّ إني أسألكَ الصبر عند القضاء، ومنازل الشهداء، وعيش السعداء، والنصر على الأعداء، ومرافقة الأنبياء، يا رب العالمين.

آمين يا أرحم الراحمين.*

----------


## elcinderella

> *لا إله إلا الله الملك الحق المبين،
> 
> لا إله إلا الله العدل اليقين،
> 
> لا إله إلا الله ربنا ورب آبائنا الأولين،
> 
> سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين،
> 
> لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له،
> ...


اللهم امين

----------


## elcinderella

الدنيا مرار
وحبيبى جبار
سبنى فى وسط النار
وقال ايه  راجع محتار بيقولى انا كنت حمار
قولت يا حبيبى ترضى ليا انا احب حمار
قاللى  يعنى ايه هروح فين
قلت ليه عندك التبن والبرسيم

----------


## magdymohamed200

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة اخوانى اخواتى دعائى من كل قلبى ان يرفع ربى غضبه عن العالم الاسلامى باءكمله بسبب الفقر الذى يلتهم الشعوب ذو الطبقات الكادحة المعدومة وان يبارك الله فى الاثرياء الذين ينفقون اموالهم فى الساء والضراء من اجل اسعاد اسرة بلا ماؤى وبلا دخل وكذلك اسعاد اسرة يتيمة ... وانا بقول لسة فى خير فى فى عباد الله ... قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم الخير فى وفى امتى الى يوم الدين ...

----------


## magdymohamed200

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

"يا أيتها النفس المطمئنه إرجعي إلى ربك راضية مرضيه فادخلي في عبادي وأدخلي جنتى"

أسألكم الدعاء بالرحمة والمغفرة  للمهندس / أحمد عبد الحكيم .

اللهم: يا حنان يا منان يا واسع الغفران أغفر له وأرحمه وعافه وأعف عنه وأكرم نزله ووسع مدخله, وآنسه في وحدته وآنسه في وحشته وآنسه في غربته..
اللهم أمين يارب العالمين..

----------


## غادة جاد

أستاذي الغالي والراحل الفاضل
أستاذ أحمد

دوام الحال من المحال
وربنا كبير

----------


## magdymohamed200

السلام عليكم / اناشد وزير الصحة بعدم الغاء العلاج المجانى على نفقة الدولة... وخاف من دعاء الفقراء والمحتاجين لااءن دعائهم مستجاب عند الله واعلم انك ستقابل ربك فى اى لحظة وستساءل عما فعلته فى دنياك السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة

----------


## سوما

*يارب أرحم موتانا  وموتى المسلمين والمسلمات يارب ,,
يارب اشفى مرضانا ومرضى المسلمين والمسلمات يارب العالمين ..
يارب استرنا فوق الأرض وتحت الأرض ويوم العرض عليك .. يارب
يارب أنصر الإسلام والمسلمين فى كل زمان ومكان ..يارب*

----------


## جيهان محمد على

:f2:  :f2:  :f2:

----------


## rosey19

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

"يا أيتها النفس المطمئنه إرجعي إلى ربك راضية مرضيه فادخلي في عبادي وأدخلي جنتى"

----------


## سوما

*كل الموت فراق ,,,,,, و بعض الفراق موت ..!!*

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> *كل الموت فراق ,,,,,, و بعض الفراق موت ..!!*


وبعضه حياة أيضاً .... لو  أردنا

----------


## يوران

لااله الا الله 

سيدنا محمد رسول الله

----------


## صفحات العمر

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
وعجلت اليك ربي لترضى
صدق الله العظيم

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*بثثْت شكواي، فذابَ الجليدُ 
وأَشفق الصخرُ، ولان الحديدْ
وقلبُك القاسي على حاله 
هيهاتَ! بلْ قَسْوَتُه لي تَزيدْ
(احمد شوقي) ...*

----------


## sltan el4ram

اللهم وفقنى

----------


## loly_h

* ما قرن شئ إلى شئ احسن من حلم إلى علم ومن عفو إلى مقدرة . 

عمر بن عبد العزيز ...*

----------


## elcinderella

> اللهم وفقنى


محمد انت رجعت امتى
حمداله على سلامتك

----------


## جيهان محمد على

رائع ان ندرك ان لاحاجه لهم بنا فـ نغادر في صمت دون ان  نحدث أي ضجة في مكانهم

----------


## طريق

*لا تصح المحبة حتى يقول كل واحد من المتحابين لصاحبه : يا أنا
الكسائي
*

----------


## elcinderella

ما اروع انك تدرك 
انك فى عالم
ليس به الا انت

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*حبيبتى..إن سألوك عنى يوما
فلا تفكري كثيرا
قولى لهم بكل كبرياء
يحبني..يحبني كثيرا
صغيرتي إن عاتبوك يوما 
لماذا قصصت شعرك الحريرا؟
قولى لهم: أنا قصصت شعري 
لأن من أحبه يحبه قصيرا
(نزار قباني) ...*

----------


## صفحات العمر

*مكه وفيها جبال النور* 
*طلة على البيت المعمور
دخلنا باب السلام*
*غمر قلوبنا السلام* 
*بعفو رب غفور
فوقنا حمام الحما* 
*عدد نجوم السما
طاير علينا يطوف* 
*الوف تتابع الوف
طاير يهني الضيوف* 
*بالعفو والمرحمه
واللي نظم سيره* 
*واحد ما فيش غيره 
دعاني لبيته* 
*لحد باب بيته 
واما تجلى لي* 
*بالدمع ناجيته*

بيرم التونسى

----------


## zizoYAzizo

خصال الكلب المحمودة
تنسب للإمام الحسن البصري

قال الإمام الحسن البصري رضي الله تبارك وتعالى عنه في الكلب عشر خصال محمودة وكذلك ينبغي أن تكون في كل مؤمن الأولى أنه لا يزال خائفا وذلك لعله من دأب الصالحين الثانية أنه ليس له مكان يعرف وذلك من علامات المتوكلين الثالثة أنه لا ينام من الليل إلا قليلا وذلك من صفات المحسنين الرابعة أنه إذا مات لا يكون له ميراث وذلك من أخلاق الزاهدين الخامسة أنه لا يترك صاحبه ولو جفاه وضربه وذلك من صفات المريدين السادسة أنه يرضى من الدنيا بأدنى مكان وذلك من علامات المتواضعين السابعة أنه إذا طرده أحد من مكان وانصرف عنه عاد إليه وذلك من صفات الراضين الثامنة أنه إذا ضرب وطرد ثم دعي أجاب بلا حقد وذلك من صفات الخاضعين التاسعة أنه إذا حضر شيء للأكل جلس من بعيد وذلك من صفات المساكين العاشرة أنه إذا حضر رجل من مكان لا يرحل معه شيء

----------


## سر البيان

صباح الورد 


ازيكم

----------


## صفحات العمر

*قال الحبيب محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم كلاما معناه*
*أحبُّ الأعمال إلى الله تعالى الصلاة على وقتها**سيب أى شىء يشغلك* 
*لبى النِدا الأول*
*راح تلقى صعب الأمور*
*أسهـل* *من الأول* 
*إبليس مُناه يعطلك* 
*ويسوف النيه*
*يمكن كمان همتك*
*تضعف وتتحول*
*ويضيع عليك مطرحك*
*فى صفك الأول*
*ويجوز حبال الكسل* 
*تكتفك خالص*
*ويجوز كمان تتلخم* 
*وتضيع عليك خالص*
*صدقنى أجمل عسل*
*فى قطفته الأول*

*محمد سعيد*

----------


## شمس 2001

كل يوم فات وليس له أت

----------


## rosey19

احلاااااام  ....  امنياااااات   .......    امااااااااااااااااااااااااال

   ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*القرار 

أني عشقتكي واتخذت قراري
فلمن اقدم يا ترى أعذاري
لا سلطه في الحب
تعلو سلطتي
فالرأي رائي والخيار خياري
هذه أحاسيسي فلا تتدخلي أرجوكي
بين البحر والبحاري
ماذا أخاف ... ماذا أخاف
وأنا المحيط .... وأنتي
من انهاري

أني خيرتك 

أنى خيرتك .. فاختاري
مابين الموت على صدري
أو فوق دفاتر أشعاري
اختاري الحب .. أو اللاحب
فجبن أن لا تختاري
لا توجد منطقه وسطى
مابين الجنة والنار
ارمي أوراقك كاملة وسأرضى عن أي قرار
انفعلي
انفجري
لا تفعلي مثل المسمار
لا يمكن أن أبقى أبدا
كالقشه تحت الأمطار
مرهقة أنتي .. وخائفة
وطويل جداً .. مشواري
غوصي في البحر .. أو ابتعدي
لا بحر من غير دوار
الحب .. مواجهه كبرى
إبحار ضد التيار
صلب بين الأقمار
يقتلني جبنك .. يا امرأة
تتسلى من خلف ستار 
أني لا أؤمن في حب
لا يحمل نزق الثوار
لا يكسر كل الأسوار
لا يضرب مثل الإعصار
أهـ لو حبك يبلعني
يقلعني .. مثل الإعصار
أني خيرتك فاختاري
مابين الموت على صدري
أو فوق دفاتر أشعاري
لا توجد منطقة وسطى
ما بين الجنة والنار 

نزار قباني*

----------


## جيهان محمد على

إذا شئتَ أنْ تغيظ أحداً ما، يكفيك أنْ تقول عنه  شيئاً صادقا !
 نيتشه

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*كان في قلبي فجر,ونجوم
وبحار,لا تغشيهاالغيوم
وأناشيد,وأطيار تحوم
وربيع مشرق حلو جميل
كان في قلبي صباح وإياه
وابتسامات ولكن..وأساه
آه ماأهول إعصار الحياة
آه ماأشقى قلوب الناس آه
(ابو القاسم الشابي)*

----------


## loly_h

*إذا كانت النباتات لا تصدر أصواتاً , لا يعني ذلك أنها لا تعاني

جان بيار دافيتس*

----------


## sltan el4ram

ما اروع ان اكون بين ابناء مصر

----------


## غادة جاد



----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

فى سنى ده تهت فى الشبكة العنكوبتية 
وابن البلد كتر خيره 
خد بإيدى ودلنى على طريق المنتدى

----------


## غادة جاد



----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*صعيدي أشترى جزمه جديده

واحد سأله جايبها منين

حاب يتمنظر قال له

من ماكدونالدز*

----------


## جيهان محمد على

إياك وظلم من لا يجد عليك ناصراً إلا الله

علي بن الحسين
 :f2:

----------


## loly_h

*ليس ثمة موتى غير أولئك الذين

نواريهم في مقبرة الذاكرة ,

إذا يمكننا بالنسيان أن نشيع موت من شئنا من الاحياء .

فنستيقظ ذات صباح ونقرر أنهم ماعادوا هنـــا!!!*

----------


## رمضان الشهاوي

أنا الذي مشيت أدور باشتياق وحنين
على مصر
والمشي خدني من سنين لسنين
لحد ما سنينها وسنيني بقوا واحد
وعاصرتها يوم بيوم ، لم فاتني يوم واحد
وحضرت شاهد عيان مولد وموت ملايين
مازعلت من كلمة أد البركة في الجايين
مين هما دول ياعم ؟! ماتوحد الواحد
أنا قلتها بنرفزة من غيرة الواحد
على إسم مصر.
على إسم مصر التاريخ يقدر يقول ما شاء 
دا انا مصر عندي أحب وأجمل الأشياء 
بحبها بعنف وبرقة وعلى استحياء
واكرهها والعن أبوها بعشق زي الداء
واسيبها واطفش لدرب 
وتبقى هيا فى درب
وتلتفت تلاقيني جنبها في الكرب 
والضرب ينفض عروقي بألف نغمة ودرب
على إسم مصر.
كلمات رقيقة للشاعر الرقيق صلاح جاهين.
تقبلوا تحياتي

----------


## سوما

*اللهم أشف مرضانا ومرضى المسلمين والمسلمات ,, وأرحم موتانا وموتى المسلمين والمسلمات
أمين أمين أمين يارب العالمين..*

----------


## zizoYAzizo

_{★} بكاء الروح {★}_

_لغة لا يدركها سوى من يشعر بها .. عندما يشغل الصمت حياتك_ 
_لا أقصد  صمت الأفواه .. فالكل من حولي يثرثر_ 
_إنما أقصد صمت  المشاعر .. أن تنسى معنى الحب_ 
_العطاء .. الأمل ..  الرحمة_

----------


## zizoYAzizo

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vizmfU9UlX4

----------


## سوما

*لكل جرح دواءه ,, وربنا الشافى ..!!*

----------


## sltan el4ram

لا اله الا انت سبحانك انى كنت من الظالمين

----------


## Samir Aser

" آخرتها موت سيبك منها" عجوز الغجر .

----------


## sltan el4ram

لا اله الا انت سبحانك انى كنت من الظالمين

----------


## zizoYAzizo

( يارب )

----------


## جوهرة مصر

*كن حكيم له مبدء فيحترمك الناس من اجله*
* ولاتكن سفيه خالي من اي منطق فلا يقيم  الخلق حديثك*

----------


## غادة جاد

في غمضة عين تعدي المحنة
وفجأة نلاقي روحنا نجحنا

----------


## سوما

*يارب أشفى مرضانا ومرضى المسلمين والمسلمات ,,
يارب أرحم موتانا وموتى المسلمين والمسلمات ,,,,,,,
يارب أرحمنا تحت الأرض وفوق الأرض ويوم العرض عليك ,, يارب .....*

----------


## zizoYAzizo

بيب بيب  ::

----------


## جوهرة مصر

*اخلاقياتك هي رصيدك عند الناس
فأحسن عملك وخلقك تكن اغنى الأغنياء
وان  اردت الاشهار بأفلاسك فسوء خلقك يدعمك لذلك
*

----------


## سوما

ما بين هدؤء الصمت وضجيجه ,, نحيا أحياناً ..!!

----------


## غادة جاد

** العلم سلاح جبار بيحول ليلنا نهار* 
*يسعى للنور بالنور ويواجه النار بالنار ** 





*عاش الجيل الصاعد عاش*

----------


## سوما

أيمكن بعد موت قلوبنا ,, نظل على قيد الحياة ؟؟!!

----------


## جيهان محمد على

قلبي.. ::h::  

كرصيف السفن ..عند الفجر مهجور  

لا تتركيني هنا.. 

واحمليني..معك على مركبُكِ 

ضعيني على الدفة..سأقود. 


أنظري.. 

هناك..طيور النورس..صديقة الغريق 

تُحيطُ بينا..تُغني لكِ..تُشيرُالى أحضانُكِ 

أنها ترشدني ..لــ بر الأمان. 


هنالك ..الموجة الكبيرة قادمةً .. 

تقصدني ..تريد أن تغمُرني 

إسبقيها وأغرقيني في..بحرك . 


هنا..لا أحد سوانا  

أحلي وثاق شعرُكِ..أريني ما خفي..عني 

لا تخافي..مني..أنتِ صاحبة ..المركب. 


أأخفتُكِ.. 

أوثقيني على ..الصاري..ألقي بي في اليم 

أستحلفكِِ.. 

لا تدعيني دون ..طوق نجاة..ليس حباً بالحياة 

بل أريد .. 

أن أراكِ..مرة أخرى..تحمليني  

على المركب..

----------


## جوهرة مصر

* عاشر  الناس معاشرة إن أحببتهم حنوا عليك وان مت بكوا عليك* *وعاملهم  ليس لأنهم كرماء بل لأنك أنت كريم*

----------


## سوما

*الدمع و الدم ,, كلاهما  متشابهان ..!!
فكلاهما له مسار يجري به بداخلنا,, ومحبوسان فيه ,,,, ولا يتنفسان إلا مع جرح الإنسان أو عند فرحه ,,
وعندمااااااا يسيلا كلاهما معاً  , نبكى دموعاً غزيزة ونزف الدماء بدون توقف ,, ليحدث ألم لم ينتهى ..!!!
ولا يتوقفان إلا بنهاية حياة  الإنسان أو بعودة نبضات قلبه من جديد ..!!*

----------


## loly_h

*كلما عدت وجدت طيفك ...

لا انا تعبت من العودة

 ولا هو مل الانتظار*

----------


## zizoYAzizo

http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/arcade.php

----------


## خد القمر

فينكم

----------


## loly_h

*وحين افترقنا ...

تمنيت سوقاً تبيع السنين

يعيد القلوب ويحي الحنين

تمرَّد قلبي وقال: انتهينا

ودعنا من العشق والعاشقين

تمنيت سوقاً يبيع السنين

أبدِّل قلبي وعمري لديه

وألقاك يوماً بقلبٍ جديد

تمنيت لو عاد نهر الحياة

يُكسر فينا تلال الجليد

يجيء إليك بحلم عنيد

ولكن قلبيَّ ما عاد قلبي

تغرَّب عنك تغرَّب عنِّي

وما عاد يعرف ماذا يُريد*

----------


## جوهرة مصر

*قال الامام ابن القيم رحمة الله عليه*

*السنة شجرة 
 والشهور فروعها 
 والأيام  اغصانها 
 والساعات أوراقها 
 والانفاس ثمارها 
. فمن كانت انفاسه في طاعة فثمرة  شجرته طيبه 
, ومن كانت في معصيه , فثمرته حنظله .*

----------


## sltan el4ram

_وقفت ، وما فى الموت شك لواقف_

_كانك فى جفن الردى وهو نائم_

_تمر بك الابطال كلمى هزيمة_

_ووجهك وضاح ، وثغرك باسم_



_ (   المتنبى  )_

----------


## موسى الموسى

عبارات تشدك وعبارات تقلك وعبرات تبكيك وعبر توجهك الى الطريق المستقيم
عبارات يعني جمل
عبارات يعني وسيلة نقل
عبرات  يعني حزن
وعبر  يعني نصائح
فكن ذا حكمة في اتخاذ قرارك
موسى

----------


## سوما

*اللهم اجعل قلوبنا تقبل عليك ,, اللهم أمين يارب العالمين ..
*

----------


## غادة جاد

*يا مصر لسه عددنا كتير
لا تجزعي من بأس الغير


*

----------


## جيهان محمد على

قليل من الناس من يترك في كل شيء مذاق

----------


## سوما

*الناس تبحث عن السعادة ,, بينما السعادة تبحث عمن يستحقها ..!!*

----------


## الشحرورة



----------


## جيهان محمد على

ثمّة مكان ترتعش  به الحياة

----------


## loly_h

*من أراد الخروج من حيـــــــــاتك

رافقه إلــى البـاب...*

----------


## توكال

على قدر أهل العزم تأتي العزائم*
وتأتي على قدر الكرام المكارم
وتعظم في عين الصغير صغارها*
وتصغر في عين العظيم العظائم

----------


## محمد أمير

*لا تأتى الرياح دائما بما تشتهى السفن
ربما ما زالت أشرعة سفنى قادرة على الإبحار عكس التيار ولكنا محتاجة الى المهادنة
*

----------


## بنت شهريار

نص خلق الله مش عارفة طريق السيطرة

والنص التانى بيدور عليها

واكيد اكيد محدش لاقيها

----------


## سوما

*لا ينتهي أمر المرء عندما يخسر ،, إنما ينتهى أمره عندما ينسحب ..!!*

----------


## غادة جاد

*ذات صباح مشحون بالعمل وفى حوالي الساعة الثامنة والنصف دخل عجوز يناهز الثمانين من العمر لإزالة بعض الغرز من إبهامه* 
*وذكر أنه في عجلة من أمره لأنه لديه موعد فى التاسعة.. قدمت له كرسيا وتحدثت قليلا وأنا أزيل الغرز واهتم بجرحه*
*سألته اذا كان موعده هذا الصباح مع طبيب ولذلك هو فى عجلة؟*
*أجاب: لا.. لكني أذهب لدار الرعاية لتناول الإفطار مع زوجتي*
*فسألته عن سبب دخول زوجته لدار الرعاية؟*
*فأجابني: إنها هناك منذ فترة لأنها مصابة بمرض الزهايمر.. ضعف الذاكرة*
* وبينما كنا نتحدث انتهيت من التغيير على جرحه.. وسألته: وهل ستقلق زوجتك لو تأخرت عن الميعاد قليلا؟*
*فأجاب: إنها لم تعد تعرف من أنا.. إنها لا تستطيع التعرف عليّ منذ خمس سنوات مضت*
*قلت مندهشاً: ولازلت تذهب لتناول الإفطار معها كل صباح على الرغم من أنها لا تعرف من أنت؟*
*ابتسم الرجل وهو يضغط على يدي وقال: هي لا تعرف من أنا.. ولكني أعرف من هي*


*اضطررت أن أخفي دموعي حتى رحيله وقلت لنفسي*
* هذا هو نوع الحب الذي أريده فى حياتي*

----------


## loly_h

> ذات صباح مشحون بالعمل وفى حوالي الساعة الثامنة والنصف دخل عجوز يناهز الثمانين من العمر لإزالة بعض الغرز من إبهامه[Bوذكر أنه في عجلة من أمره لأنه لديه موعد فى التاسعة.. قدمت له كرسيا وتحدثت قليلا وأنا أزيل الغرز واهتم بجرحهسألته اذا كان موعده هذا الصباح مع طبيب ولذلك هو فى عجلة
> أجاب: لا.. لكني أذهب لدار الرعاية لتناول الإفطار مع زوجتي
> فسألته عن سبب دخول زوجته لدار الرعاية؟
> فأجابني: إنها هناك منذ فترة لأنها مصابة بمرض الزهايمر.. ضعف الذاكرة
>  وبينما كنا نتحدث انتهيت من التغيير على جرحه.. وسألته: وهل ستقلق زوجتك لو تأخرت عن الميعاد قليلا؟
> فأجاب: إنها لم تعد تعرف من أنا.. إنها لا تستطيع التعرف عليّ منذ خمس سنوات مضت
> قلت مندهشاً: ولازلت تذهب لتناول الإفطار معها كل صباح على الرغم من أنها لا تعرف من أنت؟
> ابتسم الرجل وهو يضغط على يدي وقال: *هي لا تعرف من أنا.. ولكني أعرف من هى*اضطررت أن أخفي دموعي حتى رحيله وقلت لنفسي
>  هذا هو نوع الحب الذي أريده فى حياتي


*الله ياغادة فعلا جميلـــــــة اوى

لكن اللى بالفعل يلاقى الإحساس ده يبأه حصل

على واحدة من المستحيلات التلاته (الخل الوفى )

معنى رائع ... شكرا غادة*

----------


## loly_h

*إن تكلمت المرأة، فاسمع ما تقوله عيناها*

----------


## غادة جاد

> *الله ياغادة فعلا جميلـــــــة اوى
> 
> لكن اللى بالفعل يلاقى الإحساس ده يبأه حصل
> 
> على واحدة من المستحيلات التلاته (الخل الوفى )
> 
> معنى رائع ... شكرا غادة*




شكراً يا هالة 
على تعليقك يا حبيبتي
سعيدة قوي والله إن المشاركة  لقت استحسانك

دمتي بخير حال

----------


## أشرف المجاهد

*


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

تم بفضل الله تعالى وكرمه علينا اعلان نجم القاعة العامة لشهر مايو أخونا الحبيب وجدى محمود 

مع اعلان بسجل نجوم القاعة العامة من البداية وحتى الآن 

وجزاكم الله خيرا وعقبال الشهر القادم ان شاء الله ان كان فى العمر بقية 






****************



..[/B]

[/COLOR]

----------


## magdymohamed200

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة  .... شكرا لااءصحاب المنتدى وشكرا لكل الاخوة وكلمتى دعائى لمصر من ثورة ضد الجوع  الذى اءذل معظم الفقراء وثورة الفقراء اءشد من ثورة 23 يوليو واتمنى ان تنتبه الحكومة من هذه الموضوع .

                                                                                                  السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة

----------


## kethara

*

مع تحيتى*

----------


## سوما

*أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن ينصر الإسلام ويعز المسلمين ,, وأن توحد كلمة المسلمين بمنك وكرمك يا أكرم الأكرمين..*

----------


## أشرف المجاهد

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

ربنا ينتقم من كل من لا يخاف الله ولا يخاف غضبه ومن كل من قام بالتزوير فى الانتخابات 

قولوا آميـــــــــــــــــــــن*

----------


## غادة جاد

أمين يا رب العالمين

اللهم استجب



*لا تحزن إذا منع الله عنك شيئا تحبه فلو علمتم كيف يدبر الله أموركم لذابت قلوبكم من محبته*

----------


## موسى الموسى

يولد الانسان ويديه مقبوضتان كأنه قابض على الدنيا كلها ويموت ويديه مبسوطتان كانه خرج منها بدون شيئ ابدا
اتمنى ان يعي الانسان كل ما يمر عليه ليتعض في حياته القادمة

----------


## zizoYAzizo

بيب بيب  ::

----------


## طارق ابو رضوان

*لا تخف من الظلال ... فانها تعنى أن هناك ضوءا  يسطع فى مكان  ما قريب...*

----------


## سوما

*ليتنا مثل أسامينا ,, لا يغيرها مرور الزمن..!!*

----------


## king_holland

الحمد لله رب العالمين على كل شىء  

اللهم بارك فى الاسلام وعز المسلمين  

اللهم اهلك الكافرين ومن يساندهم  


امين يا رب العالمين

----------


## انا حر

موضوع رائع ويسعدن المشاركة
وهذا اول يوم لى بالمنتدى وابتديه بهذا الدعاء

*اللهم ارحمنا إذا يئس منا الطيب و بكي علينا الحبيب و تخلي عنا القريب و الغريب و ارتفع النشيج و النحيب.*

----------


## سوما

> *اللهم ارحمنا إذا يئس منا الطيب و بكي علينا الحبيب و تخلي عنا القريب و الغريب و ارتفع النشيج و النحيب.*


 اللهم أمين يارب العالمين ..
 :f:

----------


## kethara

*


إذا سلمت من الأسد فلا تطمع في صيده*

----------


## king_holland

الحمد لله رب العالمين

----------


## صفحات العمر

ونلمس أكتر المعنى 
إذا سمعنا هديل الروح 
ياشاعر .. والمشاعر كل راس ماله 
وصورة الحرف رسماله ..
الحقيقـة
بكل كل وضوح

----------


## رومييساء

لا عجبا ان أسير كالسلحفاة ولكن الأهم ان أسير بالطريق الصحيح

----------


## صفحات العمر

اللهم صلى وبارك على المبعوث رحمة للعالمين
سيدنا ونبينا محمد وعلى آله أجمعين 
بعدد من قالها وعدد من يقولها الى يوم الدين 
اللهم آمين آمين آمين

----------


## رومييساء

الأرواح جنود مجندة ما تعارف منها ائتلف وما تناكر منها اختلف

اللهم ألف بين قلوبنا يارب العالمين

----------


## سوما

> اللهم صلى وبارك على المبعوث رحمة للعالمين
> سيدنا ونبينا محمد وعلى آله أجمعين 
> بعدد من قالها وعدد من يقولها الى يوم الدين 
> اللهم آمين آمين آمين


*اللهم صلى وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله واصحابه ,, اجمعين ..
 اللهم أمين يارب العالمين ..*

----------


## سوما

> اللهم صلى وبارك على المبعوث رحمة للعالمين
> سيدنا ونبينا محمد وعلى آله أجمعين 
> بعدد من قالها وعدد من يقولها الى يوم الدين 
> اللهم آمين آمين آمين


*اللهم صلى وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله واصحابه ,, اجمعين ..
 اللهم أمين يارب العالمين ..*

----------


## ابراهيم الرفاعى

سهران

----------


## loly_h

*أنطلق نحو القمر 

 فحتى لو اخطأته فسوف تهبط بين النجوم...*

----------


## kethara

*ازرع جميلا ولو فى غير موضعه
إن الجميل جميل أينما زرع

*

----------


## غادة جاد

*عند الرحيل ...* *يغلق البعض في وجهك كل أبواب الرحيل .. .. كي يمنعك من الرحيل ..لأنه يحبك .. .. والبعض يعترف لك بحبه عند الرحيل .. .. كي يبقيك معه .. ويكتشف البعض الآخر أنه يحبك بعد الرحيل .. .. فيحترق ويحرقك بإكتشافه المتأخر* 


*.*

----------


## سوما

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 



> *عند الرحيل ...* *يغلق البعض في وجهك كل أبواب الرحيل .. .. كي يمنعك من الرحيل ..لأنه يحبك .. .. والبعض يعترف لك بحبه عند الرحيل .. .. كي يبقيك معه .. ويكتشف البعض الآخر أنه يحبك بعد الرحيل .. .. فيحترق ويحرقك بإكتشافه المتأخر* 
> 
> 
> *.*


 بجد حلوة اوى وصح جدااااااااااا الجملة دى ,, :2: 
تسلم ايدك يا ميس غادة .. :l:

----------


## سوما

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
عندما تثق بمن تحب أكثر من ثقتك بنفسك ,, وتطمئن على وضع حياتك بين يديهم أكثر من اطمئنانك لوضع حياتك بين يديك,,,عندها فقط أمسك بيد من تحب ... قبل أن تنتظر منهم أن يمسكو بيدك ..!!
ولا تدعهم يرحلوا عنك إلا ّذا أرادوا هم وتركوا يدك ..!!!

----------


## غادة جاد

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> 
> بجد حلوة اوى وصح جدااااااااااا الجملة دى ,,
> تسلم ايدك يا ميس غادة ..


 



*أنتي اللي حلوة وجميلة*
*يا ميس سوما* 
*تسلمي لي*





*ليس سكوتي عنك إهمالاً ونسياناً ... ولكن حبي وتقديري يفوق الصمت أحياناً*



********



*.*

----------


## انا حر

تذكرونى فالذكرى نا قوس يدق فى عالم النسيان

----------


## magdymohamed200

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة الى اخوانى واخواتى المحترمين دائما المظالم لايستخدم لها العنف ولا التجريح ولا المظاهرات ولا الاعتصامات هتقلى ليه هقلك انت قدام قطار بيجرى بسعة فائقة لو وقفت امامه ايه الا هيحصلك هتموت ....  اتركها لله والا ربنا هيريد بيه هو الا هيكون ولا يضيع حق وراءه مطالب ولا كلامى فيه غلط

----------


## ronaldo

مفيش حد لما بيحب اوي لازم ينجرح اوي

----------


## صفحات العمر

صعب السؤال والأجوبة محض إرتجاف
 إزاى يا غصن الفل م الـ عصافير تخاف وإزاى يا حلم ف دمنا ضاع مننا
وفالحين قوى ف الاعتراف

----------


## سوما

يارب ,, يارب ,, يارب ..

----------


## غادة جاد

ميولي واتجاهاتي تعدو للجهة الأخرى
أيها الهدف المسكين
من سيسعى لتحقيقك ؟

----------


## سوما

*عنــــــــدما تشعــــــر بــالوحــــــــدة,,
تذكـــــــر شخـــص تحـــبه وتعــزه,,
وتذكـــر كـــل لحـــظاتك الحـــلوة معــــه ..
عنـــدها أبــدأ برســـم لوحـــه جــــميله فــي مخيلتـــك,,
ملـــيئة بكـــل المشـــــــاعر الجــــميلة والدافئـــــة
ستجـــــــد أنـــــــك ابتســـــــمت دون ان تشــــــــعر..!!
*

----------


## magdymohamed200

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة / سؤال لماذا تم الغاء الارز من التموين ومن وراء ذلك الامر  ولماذ السلع الاساسية نرجو من السيد الفاضل رئيس الوزراء د / احمد نظيف اتخاذ اللازم من المقصر فى هذا اللاءمر لااءن السلع التموينية من ايام اجددنا وهى سارية  اريد اعرف ايه السبب محافظة الاسماعيلية دائما فيها اهمال من السادة المسؤولين ام التقصير من الحكومة نرجو من السادة الافاضل المسؤولين بالدولة عمل ماا\يرونة مناسبا لمصالح الشعب قبل مصالح انفسهم لااءن الله رقيب على عباده وكفايه مش هيبقى التموين والغلاء ومفيش رواتب كويسة ربنا يسترها علينا من الا جاااااااااااااااااى   مع تحيات ابن القناااااااااااااة

----------


## طارق ابو رضوان

*أتانى هواها قبل ان أعرف الهوى   ***   فصادف قلبا خاليا فتمكنا*

----------


## غادة جاد

*قد تصفعنا الحياة ..! فَلا نجد من نشكو لَه ويبقى هذا الألم داخلنا ينمو معنا ويكبر ، وبالمقابل قَد تهدينا الحياة وردة حنان تنسينا ألم السنين بهمسة حنون أو ضحكة مِن القلب تجعلنا نعيش الأمل من جديد وننسى الألم ..* 


*قد تصفعنا الحياة بكل جبروت ..! فننكسر ونضعف ونفقد الثقة بجميع الناس ونرى الحياة أنها مجرد دموع وأسى وبالمقابل قد تهدينا وردة فرح تشرق في قلبنا المظلم وتنير لَنا طريقنا كصباح جميل وتغريدة طير وضحكة طفل فنبقى مشرقين* 

*فقد تكون الصفعة مؤلمة كي توقظك من زيف وخداع أو تكون قوية لتريك ما أنت تتجاهل رؤيته*
*وليست كل وردة هي حب فكم من وردة نلمسها فننجرح من أشواكها وكم من ورده تخفي وراءها القبح وخلف لونها الجميل سواد وكم من ورده جميلة لا رائحة لها* 

*وتذكروا جيداً إن صفعتنا الحياة فلابد أن تهدينا ورده فانتظروا هذه الوردة بعد كل صفعة* 




*.*

----------


## اليمامة

> *قد تصفعنا الحياة ..! فَلا نجد من نشكو لَه ويبقى هذا الألم داخلنا ينمو معنا ويكبر ، وبالمقابل قَد تهدينا الحياة وردة حنان تنسينا ألم السنين بهمسة حنون أو ضحكة مِن القلب تجعلنا نعيش الأمل من جديد وننسى الألم ..* 
> 
> 
> *قد تصفعنا الحياة بكل جبروت ..! فننكسر ونضعف ونفقد الثقة بجميع الناس ونرى الحياة أنها مجرد دموع وأسى وبالمقابل قد تهدينا وردة فرح تشرق في قلبنا المظلم وتنير لَنا طريقنا كصباح جميل وتغريدة طير وضحكة طفل فنبقى مشرقين* 
> 
> *فقد تكون الصفعة مؤلمة كي توقظك من زيف وخداع أو تكون قوية لتريك ما أنت تتجاهل رؤيته*
> *وليست كل وردة هي حب فكم من وردة نلمسها فننجرح من أشواكها وكم من ورده تخفي وراءها القبح وخلف لونها الجميل سواد وكم من ورده جميلة لا رائحة لها* 
> 
> *وتذكروا جيداً إن صفعتنا الحياة فلابد أن تهدينا ورده فانتظروا هذه الوردة بعد كل صفعة* 
> ...


*الله يا غادة..كلمتك معبرة أوى
مليانة أمل ويقين
هو دا ذكاء الصبر..ودا نوع من الإيمان المؤكد..
شكراً يا غادة..أثرت فيا..
ووجعتنى أوى بس حاسة إنى باستنشق صبر وراحة وترفع..
حاجات كتيرة..
*

----------


## سوما

*أحياناً نحيا مع أننا متأكدون أننا فارقنا الحياة منذ زمن بعيد ,,
والسؤال هنا ,,
كيف نشعر بالجرح ونتألم منه ونحن اموات ,, أيمكن للميت ان يجرحً؟؟!!*

----------


## غادة جاد

> *الله يا غادة..كلمتك معبرة أوى*
> 
> *مليانة أمل ويقين*
> *هو دا ذكاء الصبر..ودا نوع من الإيمان المؤكد..*
> *شكراً يا غادة..أثرت فيا..*
> *ووجعتنى أوى بس حاسة إنى باستنشق صبر وراحة وترفع..*
> *حاجات كتيرة..*


 
*الصبر أختي الحبيبة ندى*
*في مواقف كثيرة يعتبر قمة الإيجابية*
*ومنتهى الراحة والأمل ليقيننا بالبشرى التي وعدنا إياها*
*ربنا سبحانه وتعالى*
*( وبشر الصابرين )*




*.*

----------


## loly_h

*لا تستطيع أن توقظ شخص يتظاهر بالنوم...*

----------


## magdymohamed200

السلام عليكم / سؤال ما معنى كلمةالحزب الوطنى ومواطن او مسؤوال  وطنى

----------


## kethara

*

عندمل يداهمنى السرور ويملأنى
من فرط السعادة يبكينى
ولكنه بكاء له مذاق اخر*

----------


## غادة جاد

*احذر المتشائم فإنك تريه الزهرة فيريك شوكها وتمدح له الشمس فيشكو حرارتها وتعرض عليه الماء فيخرج لك منه القذى*


*.*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*إلى ممثلة فاشلة

1 

في طبعك التمثيل 

في طبعك التمثيل 

ثيابك الغريبة الصارخة الألوان.. 

وصوتك المفرط في الحنان.. 

وشعرك الضائع في الزمان والمكان.. 

والحلق المغامر الطويل 

جميعها .. جميعها.. 

من عدة التمثيل.. 

2 

سيدتي: 

إياك أن تستعملي قصائدي 

في غرض التجميل 

فإنني أكره كل امرأةٍ 

تستعمل الرجال للتجميل 

لست أنا .. لست أنا.. 

الشخص الذي تعلقين في الخزانه 

ولا طموحي أن أسمى شاعر السلطانه 

أو أن أكون قطةً تركيةً 

تنام طول الليل تحت شعرك الطويل 

فالدور مستحيل 

لأنني أرفض كل امرأةٍ.. 

تحبني .. في غرض التجميل.. 

3 

لا تسحبيني من يدي.. 

إلى مشاويرك مثل الحمل الوديع. 

لا تحسبيني عاشقاً من جملة العشاق في القطيع. 

ما عدت أستطيع أن أحتمل الإذلال يا سيدتي، 

والريح .. والصقيع.. 

ما عدت أستطيع.. 

نصيحتي إليك .. أن لا تصبغي الشفاه من دمائي 

نصيحتي إليك .. أن لا تقفزي من فوق كبريائي 

نصيحتي إليك .. أن لا تعرضي 

رسائلي التي كتبتها إليك كالإماء.. 

فإنني آخر من يعرض كالخيول في مجالس النساء.. 

4 

نصيحةٌ برئيةٌ إليك .. يا عزيزتي 

لا تحسبيني وصلةً شعريةً أكون فيها نجم حفلاتك. 

أو تحسبيني بطلاً من ورق يموت في إحدى رواياتك 

أو تشعليني شمعةً لتضمني نجاح سهراتك.. 

أو تلبسيني معطفاً لتعرفي رأي صديقاتك.. 

أو تجعليني عادةً يوميةً من بين عاداتك.. 

5 

نصيحةٌ أخيرةٌ إليك .. يا عزيزتي 

لا تستغلي الشعر حتى تشبعي إحدى هواياتك 

فلن أكون راقصا محترفاً... 

يسعى إلى إرضاء نزواتك 

وها أنا أقدم استقالتي 

من كل جناتك...نزار قباني*

----------


## سوما

*لا تحمل هم انسان ... لا يحمل همك ... 
ولا تفكر فى انسان ... لا يفكر فيك ... 
ولا تحاول الوصول الى انسان ... لا يحاول جاهداً الوصول اليك ... 
و لا تحارب العالم من اجل انسان ... لا يستطيع محاربه كبريائه من اجلك ...!!*

----------


## غادة جاد

*إذا كانت المرأة* 





*ذات* *(خــــلـــــق )** فهي إذاً تســـــــاوي =* *1* 









*وإذا كانت المرأة* 



*ذات* *(جمـــــال)** أيضـــــاً فأضف إلى الواحد صفراً =* *10* 


*وإذا كانت المرأة*

*ذات**(مـــال)** أيضاً فأضف صفراً آخـــــــــر =* *100* 


*وإذا كانت المرأة*

*ذات**(حسـب ونسـب)** أيضاً فأضف صفراً آخـــــر =* *1000* 


*فإذا ذهب الواحــد (الخلق)...* 

*لم يبق إلا الأصفار... إذا فهي* *(لاشيء**‎**)**!!!* 






.

----------


## محمد خضر

*فكره رائعه وأنا هوقع بمطلع قصيده جديده بدأت فى كتابتها ويهمنى جدا رأيكم فيها (ومازال ينبض)....
ومازال هاك القلب بداخلى ينبض
مازال نبع الحب فيه متأجج
فبرغم قسوة الأحداث برغم قيد الأغلال
برغم وقوعه اسيرا خلف قضبان الأحساس
برغم هوانه بين الناس
مازال ينبض وسيبقى دوما ينبض*

----------


## magdymohamed200

السلام عليكم / ربنا لاتؤخذنا ان نسينا اواخطئنا ... ايه راءيكم فى الراءس مالية فى مصر وايه راءيكم فى المجاعة الا فى مصر وايه راءيكم فى ثورة الشعب الاءتية بسبب الصراع على كرسى الرئاسة على فكرة ده مش كلامى دى الحقيقة المتوقعة حوالى اكثر من 50 % من الشعب المصرى اخوان مسلمون والباقى اما صوفية او انصار سنة وانصار السنة مساندين للاءخوان يعنى البلد ربنا يسترها من فلسطين ثانية حركة فتح وحماس فى مصر الحزب الوطنى والمعارضة يعنى اخوان وخلافه يعنى اتوقع حروب اهلية سؤال ليه ظهور الرءس مالية فى عهد السيد الرئيس محمد حسنى مبارك مع ان المرحوم الراحل جمال عبد الناصر قضى على الراءس مالية هنا شك الشعب فى مصالح الحكومة فى ظهورالرءس مالية يعنى التحكم قوت الشعب وتصدير المنتجات الزراعية للخارج مما ادى ذاللك الى عدم فائض للشعب وهذا فى مقابل ملايين من الدولارات والشعب ياءكل فائض التصدير يعنى السرده التالفة اين الرقابة على الاسواق مفيش رقابة نرجع للرواتب فى القطاع الاستثمارى مفيش رواتب ولا علاوات هنقول ليه لااءن معظم لوءات الشرطة الا خرجوا معاش يتم تعينهم فى الشركات الاستثمارية مقابل ارهاب العمال فى المصانع يعنى مثالا انا اعمل فى قطاع استثمارى منذ عشرون عاما مرتبى الشهرى لايتعدى السبعمائة جنيهاوعندما تتطالب فى ذيادة مرتب يتم ارهابك بالمستشاريين لوءات الشرطةاما تمشى جنب الحيطة او يتم فصلك فصلا تعسفيا وابقى دور على حقك هو ده الرءس مالية اتمنى الرقابةعلى المصانع على مستوى الجمهورية ودخخول تقصى حقائق عن العاملين وسؤال العامليين شخصياعن ظروفهم المعيشية ورواتبهم وخلافه هنا العامل هيحس ان هو فى اءمان وهيفكر الف مرة ومرة هينتخب مين ليكون والى امر له اما غير ذالك المواطن العامل هيضع يده فى ايد الشيطان فى سبيل الدفاع عن قوت اسرتة ارجو ان تعلمو الخطر الحقيقى اءتى اذا لم نضع ايدينا فوق بعضنا وننزل الى الشارع ونساءل عن ظروف كل مواطن ورفع اروح المعنوية له واتمنى من الله ان يوفق المسؤولين الشرفاء فى شؤون امورهم  وينصرنا على منعادنا اللهم امين.. امين

----------


## بنت شهريار

يمكننا عمل الكثير بالحق لكن بالحب أكثر ،،،

 :f2:

----------


## مصراويةجدا

إحم  ::

----------


## سوما

*أكتب لكل من اعرفه ولا اعرفه هذه الدعوة المتواضعة الصادقة بمناسبة قرب شهر رمضان المبارك ,, اعاده الله علينا باليمن والبركات 
دعوة للتسامح ,, دعوة للتصافي ,, دعوة للنسيان ,, دعوة لتجديد المشاعر ,, دعوة للاعتذار
 نعم الاعتذار ,,,,,,,, انا اسفة....على كل كلمة 
انا اسفة....على كل نظرة 
انا اسفة...على كل اساءة 
انا اسفة...على كل وعد اخلفته 
انا اسفة...على كل سر افشيته 
انا اسفة...على كل سوء ظن ظننته 
انا اسفة...على كل شئ قلته اولم اقوله 
ولنبدأ رمضان بنفوس صافية و قلوب مطمئنة ,,,,,,,, 
سامحتك من غير علمك ، فسامحني حتى لو لم تعرفني ، سامحني حتى لو أنك تعتقد بأنه ليس هناك داعٍ للتسامح ، فقط سامحني...!!
عندك اصحاب بجد سامحهم على كل غلطة و اطلب منهم يسامحوك على أى غلطة بقصد او من غير قصد ,, يمكن تموت او يموتوا فى أى لحظة ، سامحهم و صفى قلبك من ناحيتهم ,,,,,, 
وأصفى مع نفسك ولنفسك عشان تعرف تبدأ شهر الرحمة والمغفرة ..!
وكل سنة وانتوا طيبين ..*

----------


## طارق ابو رضوان

*عندما تنتقد أحداً .. فبعين النحل تعود أن تبصر ..* 
*
ولا تنظر للناس بعين ذباب .. فتقع على ماهو مستقذر!*

----------


## طارق ابو رضوان

*إذا أردت أن تكتشف صديقاً .. سافر معه .. ففي السفر .. ينكشف الإنسان .. 
يذوب المظهر .. وينكشف المخبر* *!*

* ولماذا سمي السفر سفراً ؟؟؟**
إلا لأنه عن الأخلاق والطبائع يسفر !

*

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> *أكتب لكل من اعرفه ولا اعرفه هذه الدعوة المتواضعة الصادقة بمناسبة قرب شهر رمضان المبارك ,, اعاده الله علينا باليمن والبركات 
> دعوة للتسامح ,, دعوة للتصافي ,, دعوة للنسيان ,, دعوة لتجديد المشاعر ,, دعوة للاعتذار
> نعم الاعتذار ,,,,,,,, انا اسفة....على كل كلمة 
> انا اسفة....على كل نظرة 
> انا اسفة...على كل اساءة 
> انا اسفة...على كل وعد اخلفته 
> انا اسفة...على كل سر افشيته 
> انا اسفة...على كل سوء ظن ظننته 
> انا اسفة...على كل شئ قلته اولم اقوله 
> ...


خلاص يا بنتي ...عفونا عنكِ  ::

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

* بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم .. شهر رمضان الذي أنزل فيه القرآن هدى للناس وبينات من الهدى والفرقان فمن شهد منكم الشهر فليصمه ومن كان مريضاً أو على سفر فعدة من أيام أخر .. صدق الله العظيم*

----------


## سوما

اللهم اجعلني يوم حزنهم علي ضـــاحكةً مســــرورة ,, 
اللهم أمين يارب العالمين ..

----------


## kethara

*في لحظة ما قد تشعر أنك شخص في هذا العالم
بينما يوجد شخص في العالم يشعر أنك العالم بأسره*

----------


## nova_n



----------


## محمد أمير

*أصدق الدموع وأصعبها التى تنهمر فى لحظات الإنكسار*

----------


## سوما

*اللهم أنك عفو كريم ,, تحب العفو ,, فأعفو عنااااااااا ..*

----------


## محمد أمير

*مشوار الميل يبدأ بخطوة يا مسهل*

----------


## جيهان محمد على

اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعفو عنا

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعفو عنا


اللهم إنك عفو كريم تحب العفو فاعفو عنا  :f:

----------


## طارق ابو رضوان

*اللهم انا اطعناك فى أحب الأشياء اليك : شهادة أن لا اله الا الله وأن محمدا رسول الله*
*ولم نعصك فى أبغض الأشياء اليك : الشرك بك*
*فاغفر لنا مابينهما يا رحمن*

----------


## جيهان محمد على

فنان ذاك الذي يبني أساساً قوياً لحياته  

من الحجارة التي يرميها عليهِ الآخرون  .

----------


## سوما

*أيامك قليلة والشوق مش قليل ,,
والغيبة طويلة على الصبر الجميل ,,
لسه بدرى حبة يتملى الأحبة ,,
والله لسه بدرى والله يا شهر الصيام ..!!
*

----------


## سوما

فى حاجات تتحس ومتتقالش ,, توجع فى القلب ومبتبانش ..!!

----------


## جيهان محمد على

_يحدث ما أريد_ 
_لكنه يصر أن يحدث بلا ملح_ 
_بلا سكر_
_كطعم الماء_ 
_أو أبعد_

----------


## سوما

*لا تسمح لفتاه ان تبكي بسببك... واذا كنت تحب تلك الفتاه فلا تدعها تغيب عن ناظرك ... واذا كنت تعشقها فلا تسمح لها بالرحيل عنك ,,,,
لانك اذا ابكيتها ستكتشف بأنك لم تخف عليها يوما ... وان تركتها تغيب عن ناظرك ستكتشف بأنك تستطيع الاستغناء عنها ... وان سمحت لها بالرحيل عنك ستجعلها تتأكد بأنك لم تحبها ابداً..!!*

----------


## غادة جاد

مرسى مطروح

----------


## سوما

*تغيبين عنّي وأسألُ نفسي : تـُــرى ما الغياب ؟  بعادُ المكانِ .. وطول السفرْ !
 فماذا أقولُ وقد صرت بعضي أراكِ بـقلبي ..  جميع البشر .. ! 


 فـاروق جويدة*

----------


## loly_h

* الهموم ...

 قوة تصنع منك شجرة ..... صمودها أو سقوطها عائد الى مدى قوة تمسكك بجذورك ...*

----------


## سوما

لا إله إلا أنت ,, سبحانك ,, أنى كنت من الظالمين ..

----------


## loly_h

*أن الانســـان يمكن أن يغير حيـــاته إذا ما استطاع أن يغير اتجاهتــه العقليـــة ... 

" وليام جيمس "
*

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

دقيت باب الجار ... من ظنتى بابي
ذاكرتى صارت عدم ... من فرقة أحبابي

 :8 5 13:

----------


## حسام عمر

*اللهم صلِّ وسلِّم على نبينا محمدٍ وعلى آله وأصحابه أجمعين ومن تبعهم بإِحسان إلى يوم الدين*

----------


## nova_n

قل للذي يـدعي بالعـلم فلسفة
حفظت شيئا وغابت عنك أشياء

----------


## سوما

*بين الحب والكراهية خيط من دخان ,, قد ينقطع بنسمة هواء ..!!*

----------


## جيهان محمد على

يارب 
كلما فكرت بكتمان حزني ..
أرعبني قولك {{ وأبيضت عيناه من الحزن فهو كظيم }}
وكلما فكرت بالبوح بصوت مرتفع ..
تذكرت قولك {{ وبشر الصابرين }}
فيرعبني أن يضيع بوحي ,, أجري 
وبشارتي !!
يارب 
أنت عالم وقادر 
اللهم اني أسالك فرجا قريبا يثلج الصدر وراحة البال 
اللهم ان كان لي عوض على صبري 
فاجعل اللهم عوضي فيما ادعوك به واتمناه آمين

----------


## صفحات العمر

على جسر الرجــا واقف
ومش خايف
عشان إنت الأمــان الحق
وبتمنى
ف سجدة جوع
أنول نظرة رضـــا منك
يا واهب رحمتك للخلق
يلفلفنى الضيــا ..
أبكــــى
يزيد قلبى الضعيف ف الدق
وتشهد كل خلايايا
بإنك بالعبوديه يا ربى أحق

----------


## سوما

> [IMG][/IMG]
> يارب 
> كلما فكرت بكتمان حزني ..
> أرعبني قولك {{ وأبيضت عيناه من الحزن فهو كظيم }}
> وكلما فكرت بالبوح بصوت مرتفع ..
> تذكرت قولك {{ وبشر الصابرين }}
> فيرعبني أن يضيع بوحي ,, أجري 
> وبشارتي !!
> يارب 
> ...


* اللهم أمين يارب العالمين ..*



> على جسر الرجــا واقف
> ومش خايف
> عشان إنت الأمــان الحق
> وبتمنى
> ف سجدة جوع
> أنول نظرة رضـــا منك
> يا واهب رحمتك للخلق
> يلفلفنى الضيــا ..
> أبكــــى
> ...


 يا الله ,,,,,,,,, يا حي يا قيوم .. يارب
سلمت يداك أ. محمد :f2:

----------


## جيهان محمد على

ثمة أناس لهم تلك القدرة الخرافية على المشي فوق قلوب الآخرين دون شعور بالذنب ..!!

----------


## صفحات العمر

لو وضعت لا إله إلا الله فى كفه 
والسموات السبع والأراضين فى كفه لرجحت بهن
*لا إله إلا الله*
*ويقول الحبيب محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم* 
*فيما رواه عن رب العزة جل وعلا* 
*قال تعالى :*
*لا إله إلا الله حصنى* 
*ومن دخل حصنى أمن عذابى* 
*ويقول الحبيب محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم* 
*خير ما جئت به أنا والنبيين من قبلى* 
*لا إله إلا الله*
*او كما قال صلى الله عليه وسلم*

----------


## صفحات العمر

> *اللهم أمين يارب العالمين ..*
> 
> يا الله ,,,,,,,,, يا حي يا قيوم .. يارب
> سلمت يداك أ. محمد


حفظكم الله اختى الجميله سوما :f2: 
وبنت مصر الرائعه جيهان محمد على  :f2: 
ودمتم فى طاعة الله

----------


## جيهان محمد على

اللّهمّ
اغفر لآبائنا وأمهاتنا الّذين حملوا لنا دينك
ولم يكلّفونا الضّياع في متاهات العقائد ... 

اللّهمّ 
ارحمهم 
وارحم آباءهم وأمّهاتهم
إلى أولهم في الإسلام .

محمد متولي الشعراوي
 :f2:

----------


## nova_n

المتردد في اتخاذ القرارات يضيع أسهل الفرص ،
أما من يملك الجرأة في اتخاذ القرار ، فبمقدوره اصطياد أصعب الفرص

----------


## العسل المر

عندما يقسمك احساسك الى نصفين !

----------


## kethara

*


 كل منا له طريقه في الحياة، ولكن أينما ذهبنا فكل يحمل جزءا من الأخر

فالصداقة نعمة من الله وعناية منه بنا 
*

----------


## جيهان محمد على

user18052_pic155_1210436941.jpg

لا .. ليس أنا ! 
إنه غيري من يتألم 
مثل هذا الالم .. ماكان في طاقتي واحتمالي !

* آنا اخماتوفا

----------


## محمد أمير

*الصداقة شيئ رائع عندما نضيف لنا ومتنقصش منا تعطينا مثل ما تأخذ*

----------


## سوما

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
((وَلَا تَحْسَبَنَّ الَّذِينَ قُتِلُوا فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ أَمْوَاتًا بَلْ أَحْيَاءٌ عِنْدَ رَبِّهِمْ يُرْزَقُونَ () فَرِحِينَ بِمَا آَتَاهُمُ اللَّهُ مِنْ فَضْلِهِ وَيَسْتَبْشِرُونَ بِالَّذِينَ لَمْ يَلْحَقُوا بِهِمْ مِنْ خَلْفِهِمْ أَلَّا خَوْفٌ عَلَيْهِمْ وَلَا هُمْ يَحْزَنُونَ () يَسْتَبْشِرُونَ بِنِعْمَةٍ مِنَ اللَّهِ وَفَضْلٍ وَأَنَّ اللَّهَ لَا يُضِيعُ أَجْرَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ)) 
صدق الله العظيم*

----------


## غادة جاد

*دعاء لتيسير الأمور : اللهم يا مسهل الشديد 'ويا ملين الحديد , ويا منجز الوعيد, ويا من هو كل يوم في أمر جديد, أخرجني من حلق الضيق الى أوسع الطريق, بك أدفع ما لا أطيق, ولا حول ولا قوة الا بالله العلي العظيم . قال الرسول - صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم - : من قرأ وأخبر الناس بهذا الدعاء فرّج الله همه* 

*******



*.*

----------


## سوما

> * اللهم يا مسهل الشديد 'ويا ملين الحديد , ويا منجز الوعيد, ويا من هو كل يوم في أمر جديد, أخرجني من حلق الضيق الى أوسع الطريق, بك أدفع ما لا أطيق, ولا حول ولا قوة الا بالله العلي العظيم .*
> 
> *******
> *.*


* اللهم أمين يارب العالمين ..*

----------


## سوما

*

أزهرت الطفولة في روضة البديع ,, 
ورودها الجميلة كبسمة الربيع ..
ايقظت البطولة في الحمل الوديع.. 
موعدنا الشباب في غدنا السريع ,, 
نحن عصافيـر المنى في واحة الرجاء ,,
نحن تباشير السنا والحب والهناء ,,
...تنبض قلوبناااااا بنبض الحياة و طبعنا الوفاء ,,
فلتحيا أرواحنا بنقاء ,, نقاء روح السماء ..!!
*

----------


## زهرة الياسمينا

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
*******
**إن في النفوس ركوناً إلى اللذيذ والهين

ونفوراً عن المكروه والشاق

فارفع نفسك ما استطعت إلى النافع الشاق

ورضها على المكروه الأحسن

حتى تألف جلائل الأمور وتطمح إلى معاليها

وحتى تنفر عن كل دنية وتربأ عن كل صغيرة*
******

----------


## أم أحمد

*لاتنتظر السعاده حتى تبتسم...
ولكن ابتسم حتى تكون سعيدا...
فلماذا تدمن التفكير والله ولى التدبير..
ولماذا القلق من المجهول وكل شئ عند الله معلوم ....
لذلك اطمئن فانت فى عين الله الحفيظ وقل بقلبك قبل لسانك انما افوض امرى الى الله*

----------


## nova_n

*عندما نراجع حياتنا نجد أنّ أجمل ما حدث لنا كان مصادفة،
وأن الخيبات الكبرى تأتي دوماً على سجّاد فاخر فرشناه لاستقبال السعادة

..احلام المستغمانى
*

----------


## loly_h

*مانيش عايز خلاص حاجة ولا محتاج انا لحاجة ولو عايز صحيح حاجة مخليتوليش ولا حاجة 
عموماً بصوا فيه حاجة ...... هقولها بس محتاج لعقول تفهم.. 
ولو حاجة مهيش مفهومة او حاجة ....نفسرها بكام حاجة .. 
نوضحها بكام حاجة وأهى حاجة مع حاجة هتظهر وتبان لنا حاجة 
وانا ما بخفش من حاجة مانيش مسنودولا حاجة 
لكن ما بخفش من حاجة لكن فرضاً لو هقول حاجة هيحصل إيه ... ولا حاجة
هيعملوا إية.... ولا حاجة ولو بعد الشر .. بعد الشر لو واحد من القاعدين من السامعين من الضالين فِهِم حاجة هَيعملوا إيه ؟؟؟؟ 
اكيد برضُه ولا حاجة ....فنتوكل على الستار لوجه الله نقول حاجة فيه 
ناس بتعيش علشان حاجة وناس بتموت علشان حاجة وناس بتموت على الحاجة 
وناس تديلك الحاجه وهى ليها محتاجه وناس تديلك الحاجه و تاخد قصادها ميت حاجه
وناس تكبر تكون حاجه و ناس تصغر علشان حاجه 
وناس منظر ومش حاجة وتلقاه كبير حرس ونفير عليه منظر... وهو جبان وشيخ منصر ولا يبـنش عليه حاجة 
كلامى يا خلق فيه حاجة ... لحد دلوقتى فيه حاجه؟ كلام عادى وبسيط جداً .. ولا فِهشِ ولا حاجة 
ما انا ما أقدرش أقول حاجه صحيح نفسى أقول حاجه وميت حاجه لكن مش قادر اقول حاجة 
لأنى لو هقول حاجه ..هييجى ناس بتوع حاجه وياخدونى ورا الحاجة وهو لو سمع حاجه هيعملوهالى ميت حاجه
عموما ... بصو لو حد من القاعدين عايزنى أبلغه بحاجة يقول مايخفش من حاجة
نعم ...... فيه إيه؟ ...لالالالالأ مافيش سرقه ولا تهليب ولا تهريب ولا حاجة 
وبتقول إيه...مصمصوا إيه.... وخصخصوا إيه....ده كله كلام مفيش حاجه ... قضية إيه ... ياشيخ روح خلاص مافيش حاجه 
حرامى إيه ... ولَكّح إيه ... وهرّب إيه؟ شــفـافـيـه مافيش حاجة 
وبتقول إيه ... لالالآلأ عـــيب لافيه تدليس ولاترقيص ولا تدبيس ولا حاجه
سمع مع هووووس انا حاسس انه فيه حاجة دقيقة سكات لَتبقى حداد انا حاسس انه فيه حاجه 
زمنكوا ياخلق فيه حاجه ولازموا كام وميت حاجه ده لو يعنى إذا كان فيه حاجة انا عن نفسى مش حاسس ولا بحاجة ولا متضايق ولا حاجة
سعادتك برضه مش زَيـىِ مافيش حاجة ؟ ..... أهـه بيقول مافيش حاجة جنابك برضه مش زَيـىِ وعلشان زَيـىِ مافيش حاجة .. أهـه بيضحك بيقول مافيش حاجة 
ما أنا قولتلكو من الأول مافيش حاجة عليا النعمه يا اخوانّا مافيه حاجة ورحمة ابويا ويّا أبوك على إللّى جابوك ما فيه حاجه 
وعهد الله . وعهد الله. وعهد الله ما خللولنا ولا حاجه
بقولك إيه خـــلاص خلّص وفركش يا اخوانا



للشاعرة ايمان بكري*

----------


## سوما

حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل ..

----------


## nova_n



----------


## صفحات العمر



----------


## nova_n

*انتبه لأفكارك فإنها تصير كلمات ،
 وانتبه لكلماتك فإنها تصير أفعالا ،
 وانتبه لأفعالك فإنها تصير عاداتك الملازمة لك ،
 وانتبه لعاداتك فإنها تكون شخصيتك ، 
وانتبه لشخصيتك فإنها تحدد مصيرك .
*

----------


## سوما

*ارجع يا زمان ,,,,,,,,,,,,, حن يا ماضي ,,
ايام الحب ما كان عادي ,, و لا كان الشوق للناس تهمة و لا نظرة عين ولا حنين ازمة و لا عقل الناس خاوي و فاضي ..
 حن يا ماضي ...!!
*

----------


## nova_n

طعم المجاملة لذيذ، شرط ألآ تبتلعها !
( ستيفنسون )

----------


## nova_n



----------


## جيهان محمد على

.

.

من الغباء أن يدور حديث عن أهمية المرأة
ومن الغباء جداً أن تدافع المرأة عن أهميتها .. !

----------


## صفحات العمر

على طول الطريق للصبح
يعافر حلمك الهربان ..
من الزحمه
وتْـدْفـى ف أحضانك
جنون فكره ونجمايه
تونس قلبك الطيب
تعالى
يا صاحبى قــرْب
بــص ..
عشان تلمح
هنا قريب
كتاب مفتوح
على سطر الكلام قارى
دموع قلبك
وآهاتك وتغريدك
وآه ياشقاه مين حبك
ودمه بيسرى ف وريدك

----------


## sltan el4ram

لا اله الا الله

سيدنا محمد رسول الله

----------


## جيهان محمد على

ربِّ انزع من قَلبي تلك الآشياَء التي تُؤلمني
ربِّ اجعل ليّ سُلمًا بينَ السَماء والآرض أصعَد بِه إليك كلّما ضَاقت بيّ الآرَض
​ربِّ أنا أمَتُكَ الضعيفة فاجعل ليّ مَلَكًا بجواريّ يُربّت على كتفيّ كلّما خابت بيّ الظنون

----------


## حكيم عيووون

> على طول الطريق للصبح
> يعافر حلمك الهربان ..
> من الزحمه
> وتْـدْفـى ف أحضانك
> جنون فكره ونجمايه
> تونس قلبك الطيب
> تعالى
> يا صاحبى قــرْب
> بــص ..
> ...





> وآه ياشقاه مين حبك
> ودمه بيسرى ف وريدك



*الله يا أستاذ الله*

----------


## سوما

> ربِّ انزع من قَلبي تلك الآشياَء التي تُؤلمني
> ربِّ اجعل ليّ سُلمًا بينَ السَماء والآرض أصعَد بِه إليك كلّما ضَاقت بيّ الآرَض
> ​ربِّ أنا أمَتُكَ الضعيفة فاجعل ليّ مَلَكًا بجواريّ يُربّت على كتفيّ كلّما خابت بيّ الظنون


* يــــارب يـــارب يــــــااااااااااااااااااااااارب
*

----------


## زهرة الياسمينا

فلنَرحلْ | . . حيثُ جنّة الأروآحْ . .
فإنْ رفضت مبآدئنا الأرضْ !
فهنآك في السمآء ربٌ عظيم يرضآهآ ="

----------


## زهره

الحمد لله

----------


## سوما

*المرأة تشعر بالوحدة وان أحاط بها ألف رجل ,,
ولا يخرجها من وحدتها...إلا واحد من الألف يكون البطل في روايتها ... !!*

----------


## ديدي

لذة الحياة فى الحب
ولذة الحب فى عذابه
ولذة الأمومة فى عطائها

----------


## nova_n



----------


## nova_n



----------


## سوما

> لذة الحياة فى الحب
> ولذة الحب فى عذابه
> ولذة الأمومة فى عطائها


 صحيح يا ديدى ,,, فالحب من ارقى المشاعر ,,,,, والامومة من اصدق وانقى واطهر المشاعر  :l: 
حمدلله ع سلامتك  :f2:

----------


## سوما

*فى حاجات تتحس ومتتقلش وان جيت اطلبها انا مقدرش ,,
ولو انت عملتها بعد ما انا اطلبها يبقى مينفعش ....!!*

----------


## Dragon Shadow

غَذَوْتُكَ مولوداً وَعْلتُكَ يافعاً
تُعَلُّ بما أدنْي إليك وتَنْهَلُ.

إذا ليلةٌ نابَتْكَ بالشَّكْوِ لم أَبِتْ 

لشَكْواكَ إِلا ساهراً أَتَمَلْمَلُ.

كأني أنا المطروقُ دوَنكَ بالذي 

طُرِقْتَ به دوني وعينيَ تَهْمُلُ.

تَخَافُ الرَّدَىْ نَفْسِي عليكَ وإِنها
لتَعلمُ أن الموتَ حتمٌ مؤجلُ.

فلما بَلَغْتَ السِّنَّ والغايةَ التي
إليها مَدَىْ ما كُنْتَ فيكَ أُؤَمِّلُ.

جَعَلْتَ جزائيْ منكَ جَبْهاً وغِلْظةً
كأنكَ أنتَ المنعمُ المتفضِّلُ.

فليتكَ إذ لم تَرْعَ حَقَّ أُبُوَّتي 

فَعَلْتَ كما الجارُ المجاوِرُ يفعلُ.

وسَمَّيْتَني باسْمِ المُفَنَّدِ رأيُهُ 

وفي رَأْيِكَ التفنيدُ لو كُنْتَ تعقلُ.

تَراهُ مُعِداً للخِلاَفِ كأنهُ 

بِرَدٍّ علَى أَهْلِ الصَّوَابِ مُوَكَّلُ.

----------


## مصراويةجدا

استاذ ابراهيم ..
حمدا لله على سلامتك  :f:

----------


## مصراويةجدا

*


إذا لم تستطع أن تتعلم كيف تفعل شيئا ما بإتقان ،، فتعلم كيف تستمتع وأنت تفعله بشكل مزري !
أشلي بريليانت*

----------


## الشحرورة

*الذي لا رأي له ،
 رأسه كمقبض الباب يستطيع أن يديره كل من يشاء*

----------


## سوما

*ساعات  بشتاق ليوم عشته و أنا صغير ,, لشكلي قبل ما أتغير ,,,,
لأيام فيها راحه البال عشان كنا ساعتها عيال...!!*

----------


## أم أحمد

*عندما يغلق باب من السعادة ، تفتح نافذة أخري ولكننا دائما ننظر للباب الذي صار مغلقا وننسي تلك النافذة التي ربما هي سعادتنا المقبلة*

----------


## سوما

> *عندما يغلق باب من السعادة ، تفتح نافذة أخري ولكننا دائما ننظر للباب الذي صار مغلقا وننسي تلك النافذة التي ربما هي سعادتنا المقبلة*


اكيد الجملة جميلة وصح يا أم أحمد ,, :2: ,,
ربنا يسعدك ويسعد كل ابناء مصر باذن الله .. :f2:

----------


## سوما

*أيــام بحـزن وأيــام بنفـرح ,,,, و نداوى يـــا مــــا وغيرنــااااااااااا يجــرح ..!!!*

----------


## nova_n

كما ان الحياة عبئا ثقيلا على بعض الناس
فان بعض الناس عبئا ثقيلا على الحياة

----------


## أم أحمد

> اكيد الجملة جميلة وصح يا أم أحمد ,,,,
> ربنا يسعدك ويسعد كل ابناء مصر باذن الله ..


*انتي الاجمل يا سمسمة
ربنا يسعدك يا حبيبتي انتي وكل من تحبين*

----------


## أم أحمد

*

امين امين امين يا رب العالمين*

----------


## سوما

نحلم و نحلم بالحياة المفرحة ,,
و اتارى احلامنا بلا اجنحة بلا اجنحة ,,
ندور ندور ندور  ,, بجناح حزين مكسور ..
ساعات نشوف فى العتمة  ,, و ساعات نتوه فى النور ..
ساعات عيونا بالاسى تفرح ,, وساعات فى ساعة الفرح ننوحه ..!!

----------


## سوما

> *
> 
> امين امين امين يا رب العالمين*


أمين ,, أمين ,, أمين ,,
اللهم أمين يارب العالمين .....

----------


## طارق ابو رضوان

*أحبب حبيبك هونا ما ---- عسى أن يكون بغيضك يوما ما*

*واكره عدوك هونا ما --- عسى أن يكون حبيبك يوما ما*

----------


## سوما

*لو قلتُ أنني كنتُ مُنشغلاً بكِ الآن فهذه إهانةٌ لكِ بِكُلّ تأكيد. 
فنحن لا ننْشغلُ إلا بالأشياءِ التي نريدُ أنْ ننهيها بسرعة.
أما الأشياء التي تأخذ المِساحة الكبيرة من حياتنا، فنحنُ نعيشها، لا ننشغلُ بها.
نستمتعُ بها ولا نبحثُ كيفَ ننهيها بأسرعِ وقت.
أنا أحيا بكِ ولا أُحبكِ فقط...!!
*

----------


## مصراويةجدا

*إذا سجدت فأخبره بأسرارك.. ولا تسمع من بجوارك .. وناجه بدمع عينك .. فهو للقلب مالك.*

----------


## سوما

حينما تكتشف أن قلبك مثل الإسفنجة يمتص حزن الناس و ألم الناس ، ووجع الناس ..
لكن لا أحد في هذا العالم يراك من الداخل ، لا احد ينظر اليك بعين قلبه ،
ماذا بوسعك أن تفعل سوى أن تقف أمام المرآه ليطالعك صوره وجه غريب تراه للمره الأولى ، لكنك بالتأكيد تعرفه ..!!

----------


## nariman

> حينما تكتشف أن قلبك مثل الإسفنجة يمتص حزن الناس و ألم الناس ، ووجع الناس ..
> لكن لا أحد في هذا العالم يراك من الداخل ، لا احد ينظر اليك بعين قلبه ،
> ماذا بوسعك أن تفعل سوى أن تقف أمام المرآه ليطالعك صوره وجه غريب تراه للمره الأولى ، لكنك بالتأكيد تعرفه ..!!


 :2: 
.
.
.
 :f2:

----------


## nova_n



----------


## أم أحمد

*لمّا تلاقي الطريق عمّال بيضيق عليك...
و الناس حوليك كتير لكن مش حاسة بيك...
اغسل وشك و فوق...و ارفع ايدك لفوق...
قلبك علطول يروق.....
أول ما تقول يااااااا رب......

يا رب*

----------


## سوما

*أحيانا عندما نقول اننا بخير ,,,
معنى ذلك اننا : نحتاج لشخص ينظر فى أعيننا ,, و يضمنا الى صدره برفق ,, ويقول: اعلم انك لست كذلك ..!!*

----------


## جيهان محمد على

الدعاء حنانُ اللّه عَلينا مُنذُ رفعِ أيدينا إلى نُزولِ اجابتهْ ، 
ربَي الهمنا يقيناً يجعلنا نؤمن بأنْ كُل مآنحّلم به سيأتي يوما * 

006C053EIT-.jpg

----------


## nova_n



----------


## سوما

> الدعاء حنانُ اللّه عَلينا مُنذُ رفعِ أيدينا إلى نُزولِ اجابتهْ ، 
> ربَي الهمنا يقيناً يجعلنا نؤمن بأنْ كُل مآنحّلم به سيأتي يوما * 
> 006C053EIT-.jpg


*يا الله ............ يا الله ...*وعند الله لا تموت الأمنيات ...!!

----------


## جيهان محمد على

كل سنة وانتم طيبين جميعا ويارب كل أيامكم أعياد وأفراح

 :f2:

----------


## صفحات العمر

عنــــــابى

----------


## صفحات العمر

إنت ابن مين ف الشعر ..
ياللى الغنـــا كارك
يكونشى عم الجبرتى ..
ساكن ياواد دارك 
ولا النديم علمك ..
تشــــد أوتارك 
دا انت الهرم والنيل ..
وأى أى جميل 
من وحى أفكارك
محمد سعيد

----------


## nova_n



----------


## جيهان محمد على

للموسيقى خلوة أدفأ من ألف حضن.....لايفهمك .  

* ناصر مطر

----------


## مصراويةجدا

* كان ياما كان ..قصة بتحصل كل زمان ..و المجروح ..قلب و روح .. و بطلها بيكون إنسان ...
كان ياما كان..
*

----------


## عزة نفس

*
الأدب عنوان الكمال, يرفع الوضيع الى درجة الرفيع, ويعلو بالعامة الى مرتبة الخاصة*

----------


## nova_n



----------


## جيهان محمد على

خفف علي وطأة الخوف بـ الحب
جرب أن تعانقني بـ الكلمات ، أن تسرّب إلى قلبي حكاية
أن تغافل صمتي بـ أحبك
أو أن تتبع أثار نبضي وتزرع حديقة

اقترف أي جنون ، قلْ لي مثلًا : تعالي لـ نودع الأرض ونطير!
 
مما أعجبنى  :f2:

----------


## عزة نفس

*


اطلب من العلوم علماً ينفعك ينفي الأذى والعيب ثم يرفعك


*

----------


## سوما

*الشمس تشرق  لتسعدنااااااااا ,, و تغرب لنتنظرهاااااااا ,,,, ولكن احياناً تحرق فتؤلمنااااااااااا ..!!*

----------


## سوما

Nothing else matters..!!i

----------


## الشحرورة

*

تغريد العصفور داخل القفص
بكــــــــــــاء*

----------


## nova_n

يستطيع الناس أن يعيشوا بلا هواء بضع دقائق وبلا ماء أسبوعين وبلا
طعام حوالى شهرين وبلا أفكار سنوات لا حصر لها.

----------


## nova_n

اختر كلامك قبل أن تتحدث وأعط للاختيار وقتاً كافياً لنضج الكلام فالكلمات
كالثمار تحتاج لوقت كاف حتى ننضج.

----------


## Samir Aser

ربنا يعديها على خير

----------


## zizoYAzizo

*"اللهم إني مُـقِرٌ بنِعمـَتـِكَ  عليَّ فـتـَمِّم إحسانـَكَ إليَّ فيما بقي من عُمْري بأعظـَمَ وأتـَمَّ  وأكمَلَ وأحْسـَنَ ممَّا أحسنتَ إليَّ فيما مضى منهُ برحمَتِكَ يا أرحمَ  الرَّاحمين ."*

----------


## nova_n

هناك من يشعر بأبسط حقوقه في السعادة
وهو يزرع نصف ثمار الوهم..
وهناك من يشعر بكامل حقوقه في التعاسة
وهو يقطف كل ثمار الحقيقة..

----------


## جيهان محمد على

*ليست الحرية غياب الالتزامات ، إنما هي القدرة على اختيار ماهو أفضل لي ، وإلزام* *نفسي به*

----------


## غادة جاد

*بتبعديني عن حياتِك بالملل*
*وخليتيني أقول خلاص مفيش أمل*

*استمري .. هاتخسريني*
*استحالة هاتكسريني*

*وحسسيني إنك حجر أو وردة دبلت ع الشجر*
*صبرت صبر غريب رهيب لا يُحتمل*

*وبتوهميني إني ظلمتِك وإني غربتِك هزمتِك*
*عملت إيه يجرح كرامتِك ؟*

*كل اللي ممكن أعمله معاكي اتعمل !*

*بتوهميني إن الحكاية بتنتهي*
*أبعد وقبل ضياعي منك تندمي*

*مابقيتش بأعرف دمعتِك من ضحكتِك* 
*أصرخ مفيش ولا صرخة مني تسكتِك*

*ماعرفش ليه بتعذبيني ؟*
*لو بأجرحِك امشي وسيبيني*
* ساكتة الحياة بينِك وبيني*

*احساسي بيكي راح أكيد*
*مش محتمل*


*.*

----------


## مصراويةجدا

:Girl (13):

----------


## جيهان محمد على

4482017305_220d90effe_z.jpg



رَبّيْ قُلْ لأِمْنَياتِي كُوَني ...

----------


## سوما

" اللهم انى اشكو اليك ضعف قوتى و قلة حيلتى و هوانى على الناس ,, انت رب المستضعفين و انت ربى الى من تكلنى؟ الى بعيد يتجهمنى ؟ ام الى عدو ملكته امرى؟!
ان لم يكن بك على غضب فلا ابالى اعوذ بنور وجهك الذى اضاءت له الظلمات و صلح عليه امر الدنيا و الاخرة من ان تنزل بى غضبك او يحل على سخطك لك العتبى حتى ترضى و لا حول ولا قوة الا بك "
اللهم أمين يارب العالمين ..

----------


## أبو النواس

عَنْ  أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ عَنْ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ أَنَّهُ قَالَ قَالَ اللَّهُ عَزَّ وَجَلَّ أَنَا عِنْدَ ظَنِّ عَبْدِي بِي وَأَنَا مَعَهُ حَيْثُ يَذْكُرُنِي وَاللَّهِ لَلَّهُ أَفْرَحُ بِتَوْبَةِ عَبْدِهِ مِنْ أَحَدِكُمْ يَجِدُ ضَالَّتَهُ بِالْفَلَاةِ وَمَنْ تَقَرَّبَ إِلَيَّ شِبْرًا تَقَرَّبْتُ إِلَيْهِ ذِرَاعًا وَمَنْ تَقَرَّبَ إِلَيَّ ذِرَاعًا تَقَرَّبْتُ إِلَيْهِ بَاعًا وَإِذَا أَقْبَلَ إِلَيَّ يَمْشِي أَقْبَلْتُ إِلَيْهِ أُهَرْوِلُ

----------


## غادة جاد

جفت دمعتي وانبح همسي

----------


## سوما

كـ مـوسـم الخــريــف ,,, يتسـاقــط من كـل منـــــا شئ مـــــــا ..!!!

----------


## صفحات العمر

مع نهايات 2010
مرحلة صعبة ومهمه جدا جدا فى حياتى 
يارب يا رب 
أقدر لى الخير حيث كان ثم أرضنى به 
دعوات كل اخوانى واخواتى أبناء مصر الطيبين

----------


## مي مؤمن

يارب ارحمنا برحمتك جمعيا

----------


## zizoYAzizo

*اللهم صلِّ وسلِّم على نبينا محمدٍ وعلى آله وأصحابه أجمعين ومن تبعهم بإِحسان إلى يوم الدين*

----------


## غادة جاد

*أصحاب القلـوب النقيــة يقتربون من الأرواح التي تمر في حياتهم حد الذوبان*

----------


## سوما

أخاف ان تمطر الدنيا ولست معي ...!!

----------


## Samir Aser

كلمه ورد غطاها

----------


## Dragon Shadow

أمعفر الليث الهزبر بسوطـــــه 
لمن إدخرت الصارم المصقولا
أنف الكريم من الدنيـــــة تارك
من عينه العدد الكثير قليـــــلا 

المتنبي

----------


## مصراويةجدا

*الضوء الذي يلمع من بعيد.. لعله نارا لشيء يحترق ...
والنار التي تراها مشتعلة.. لعلها ضوء لشيء قادم ...
لا تمنح «الدخان» الفرصة ليربك المشهد أمام عينيك !!*

_محمد الرطبان

_

----------


## سوما

اللّهُـمَّ إِنِّـي أسْـأَلُـكَ العَـفْوَ وَالعـافِـيةَ في الدُّنْـيا وَالآخِـرَة ، اللّهُـمَّ إِنِّـي أسْـأَلُـكَ العَـفْوَ وَالعـافِـيةَ في ديني وَدُنْـيايَ وَأهْـلي وَمالـي ، اللّهُـمَّ اسْتُـرْ عـوْراتي وَآمِـنْ رَوْعاتـي ، اللّهُـمَّ احْفَظْـني مِن بَـينِ يَدَيَّ وَمِن خَلْفـي وَعَن يَمـيني وَعَن شِمـالي ، وَمِن فَوْقـي ، وَأَعـوذُ بِعَظَمَـتِكَ أَن أُغْـتالَ مِن تَحْتـي .
أمين يارب العالمين ..

----------


## zizoYAzizo



----------


## سوما

للشروق الشمس سحر غريب , بيسعدنا ,,, مهما كان حالنا ..!!

----------


## وجدى محمود

*يعنى إيه الدنيا غابه

والغنى فيها الكبير

يعنى نتحول ديابه

ونموت فينا الضمير

ولا نعطف عالغلابه

ونداوى جراح العليل ؟*

----------


## غادة جاد

*هذا العبقري الصغير ابن من أبناء مدرستي*
*وطالب عندي في 3pB* 
*ربنا يحميك ويحفظك يا محمود*

----------


## صفحات العمر

ومن مشهد .. إلى مشهد
بيشهد حرفك الشاعر 
بإن المعنى طوع سطرك
وبيشاطرك دموع عينه
وحاسس قد إيه صوتك 
بيرجف نبض تكوينه
فيوههب لك تفانيه
ينور كل شمعاته 
بطيب خــــاطر
عشـــان خــاطرك

محمد سعيد

----------


## loly_h

*أكبر فاجعة عندما تدخلين معركة النسيان...

 اكتشافك أن حواسك خانتك, و أن

 عليك إن شئت إخراج هذا "الجنّ العاطفي" من جسدك أن تعلني

 الحرب على نفسك..أن تقولي "لا" بملء صوتك لحاسة تذكّرك بعطره 

و أخرى بصوته

 و أخرى بمذاق قبلته

 و أخرى بلمسته

 و أخرى بطلّته,

 بمشيته,

 بضحكته,

 بجلسته,

 بثيابه...

إنّك باختصار تخوضين حربًا عالميّة بمفردك ضدّ جيوش قوّات الحلفاء مجتمعة

أحلام مستغانمي*

----------


## سوما

لا تطلب من أحد ان يمنحك وقت فضى من وقته الذهبي ,,,, لأن إذا كنت تهمه بالفعل ستكون أنت الذهب الذى له قيمة فى حياته ..!!

----------


## جيهان محمد على

يا عبادي، كلكم جائع إلا من أطعمته : فإستطعموني أطعمكم 
يا عبادي، كلكم عارٍ إلا من كسوته ، فاستكسوني أكسكم  
يا عبادي ، إنكم تخطئون بالليل والنهار وأنا أغفر الذنوب جميعاً  فاستغفروني أغفر لكم 
يا عبادي إنكم لن تبلغوا ضري فتضروني ، ولن تبلغوا نفعي فتنفعوني 
يا عبادي ، إنما هي أعمالكم أحصيها لكم ، ثم أوفيكم إياها فمن وجد خيراً فليحمد الله ، ومن وجد غير ذلك فلا يلومن إلا نفسه

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> ومن مشهد .. إلى مشهد
> بيشهد حرفك الشاعر 
> بإن المعنى طوع سطرك
> وبيشاطرك دموع عينه
> وحاسس قد إيه صوتك 
> بيرجف نبض تكوينه
> فيوههب لك تفانيه
> ينور كل شمعاته 
> بطيب خــــاطر
> ...


رائع كالعادة ..

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> *هذا العبقري الصغير ابن من أبناء مدرستي*
> *وطالب عندي في 3pB* 
> *ربنا يحميك ويحفظك يا محمود*


ربنا يحميه يارب

----------


## صفحات العمر

قولي لي ...
كيف سأنقذ نفسي 
من أمواج الطوفان 
يا ذات الأنف الإغريقي 
و ذات الشعر الإسباني 
يا امرأة لا تكرر في ألاف الأزمان 
يا امرأة ترقص حافية القدمين بمدخل شرياني 
من أين أتيت ؟ و كيف أتيت ؟ 
و كيف عصفت بوجداني ؟ 
يا إحدى نعم الله عليّ 
و غيمة حب و حنان 
يا أغلى لؤلؤة بيدي 
آه كم ربي أعطاني

نزار قبانى

----------


## صفحات العمر

> رائع كالعادة ..



يا مساء الورد على أروع اخت

----------


## سوما

وهنفضل نتمنى ونحلم ونستنى حلم جميل يرجعنا لأيامنا ,, أيام ما كنا ورقة بيضا وأحنا لسه صغيرين قبل ما يشخبط علينا قلم السنين .....!!!!

----------


## جيهان محمد على

63287_1193401612012_1737571700_370321_6626751_n.jpg

يا أبِي دثّرني بِـ عَينيك

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> 63287_1193401612012_1737571700_370321_6626751_n.jpg
> 
> يا أبِي دثّرني بِـ عَينيك


 فى مثل هذا اليوم ...تحل ذكرى ميلادك 
وما بين الميلاد والموت كنت أنا ...بسببك
تراك أحسنت أم أسأت إلى يا أبى بهذا؟؟؟؟!!!!
ولكن رغم كل شئ فأنا أحبك ربما أكثر مما كنت تظن وأظن انا نفسى فى يوم من الأيام...،،
عزائى أنك الآن فى مكان تكشف عنه أستار الغيب والقلوب والنفوس وتعرف جيدا صدق ما قلته لك الآن
وتعرف أيضاً صدق أمنيتى لك ...

ليرحمك الله

----------


## سوما

> فى مثل هذا اليوم ...تحل ذكرى ميلادك 
> وما بين الميلاد والموت كنت أنا ...بسببك
> تراك أحسنت أم أسأت إلى يا أبى بهذا؟؟؟؟!!!!
> ولكن رغم كل شئ فأنا أحبك ربما أكثر مما كنت تظن وأظن انا نفسى فى يوم من الأيام...،،
> عزائى أنك الآن فى مكان تكشف عنه أستار الغيب والقلوب والنفوس وتعرف جيدا صدق ما قلته لك الآن
> وتعرف أيضاً صدق أمنيتى لك ...
> 
> ليرحمك الله


ربنا يرحمه ويغفر له يارب ويجعل مثواه الجنة يارب..
 :f2:

----------


## سوما

مين فينا مش عارف انه في يوم هيموت .....
ده العمر مش فارق ,, طب ليه نخاف من الموت ؟!

----------


## محمود عوده

تحياتي لكل الاعضاء وكل عام و انتم و مصر العربيه بالف خير بمناسبه رأس السنه

----------


## صفحات العمر

http://www.youtube.com/user/AlAmira1...26/4-7Dn2PIYic

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> http://www.youtube.com/user/AlAmira1...26/4-7Dn2PIYic



مبروك يا استاذ محمد

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> ربنا يرحمه ويغفر له يارب ويجعل مثواه الجنة يارب..


يا رب يا وسام 

 :f2:  :f2:  :f2:

----------


## جيهان محمد على

" ابلغ دروس الحياة ,ان ليس هناك الم لايمكننا ان نتصادق معه "

----------


## زهره

هو بكره جه ولا احنا لسه امبارح ؟!

----------


## سوما

*اشتقت اليك فعلمني ان لا اشتاق ,,
علمني كيف أقص جذور هواك من الاعماق ..
علمني كيف تموت الدمعة فى الاحداق ..
علمني كيف يموت الحب وتنتحر الاشواق ..!*

----------


## nova_n



----------


## : Rose :

فى هذا المساء المثير للكلام
مرّ الطائر الحزين فاردا جناحيـــه.. كمن رام احتضان الكون أو لمس السماء..
بعثر صوته مودّعـــــا..
فعمّت الفوضى المكان ,,
,,

----------


## سوما

*Happy New Year 
2011
*

----------


## فخراوى

*الأيام صفحات تطوى فلا تكتب فيها إلا خيراً*

----------


## صفحات العمر

> مبروك يا استاذ محمد


مساء الخيرات على أجمل أخت
ربنا يبارك فى عمرك يا جيهان يااااااااااارب

----------


## صفحات العمر

الحلوه قلب كبير يضم الولاد
وزاد وزوادة .. وضله وسبيل

----------


## سوما



----------


## صفحات العمر

مصر حزينة بجد ... حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل

----------


## زهره

عجبت لك يا زمن .........

----------


## سوما

*الأرهــاب ,, لا ديــن لـــه ..!!*

----------


## صفحات العمر



----------


## سوما

> 


 اللهم أمين يارب العالمين

----------


## nariman

يؤجل الله أمانينا ولا ينساها  :2:

----------


## سوما

أشعر أنى فى تبدل مستمر ,, كل يوم يموت فيني شخص , ويولد شخص جديد , والميت آنآ ,, والمولود آنآ ..!
خلآيآ جسدي تتجدد ,, كلهآ كل بضع سنوات ..... حتى لآ يبقى منهآ شيئآ ممآ كآن ..!!

----------


## أوركيـدا

كم تتشابه حياة الإنسان مع تلك الصورة

فهى عبارة عن شمعة ستنطفئ مع توقف دقات ساعته

----------


## جيهان محمد على

[ قَالَ  إِنَّمَا أَشْكُو بَثِّي وَحُزْنِي إِلَى اللَّهِ وَأَعْلَمُ مِنَ اللَّهِ مَا لا  تَعْلَمُونَ ]

----------


## أوركيـدا

سبحان الخالق

----------


## loly_h

*ما زلت أتساءل بعد كل هذه السنوات, أين أضع حبك اليوم ؟ 

أفي خانة الأشياء العادية التي قد تحدث لنا يوما 

كأية وعكه صحية أو زلة قدم.. أو نوبة جنون؟ 

أم .. أضعه حيث بدأ يوماً؟ 

كشيء خارق للعادة, كهدية من كوكب, لم يتوقع

 وجوده الفلكيون. أو زلزال لم تتنبأ به أية أجهزة للهزات الأرضية .؟؟؟ 

احلام مستغانمي...*

----------


## سوما

أحم ,, أحم ..
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ..
الأجابة : تـــــــونـــــــــــــس ..
تـــــــونـــــــــــــس الخضـــــــراء ,, بقت حـــــــــــــرة ..!!
ربنا يحفظ تونس من شر النفوس و النهب والخراب ....

----------


## أوركيـدا

ربنا يحمى مصر بلدنا من النهب و الدمار و عدم الأمان ... و يرزقها راحة البـــــــــــــــــــال  :xmas 29:

----------


## صفحات العمر

كان يامــا كان والمكان 
دون البشر صحرا 
وأى ورقة شجر .. من فروع صفرا
وخد ورد الربيع .. وقت الربيع ألوان 
بنحب فيه طلته 
ونحسه من نظره 

محمد سعيد

----------


## سوما

*إذا الشعب يوماً أراد الحياة .. فلا بد أن يستجيب القدر ,, ولابد لليل أن ينجلي ,, ولابد للقيد أن ينكسر ..!!*

----------


## جيهان محمد على

أشعر أن الجهات أشواك ..وهذا النظر حافي

----------


## سوما

*كل الرجال ذكور ,, ولكن ليس كل الذكور رجال....وأكاد لا أرى من حولي إلا الذكور....إلا من رحم ربي ..
و
ليس كل من يطلق عليهم "رجال" هم رجال وفيهم مواصفات الرجولة....فكلمه "الطير"تجمع بين الصقر والدجاجة ..!!*

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> *كل الرجال ذكور ,, ولكن ليس كل الذكور رجال....وأكاد لا أرى من حولي إلا الذكور....إلا من رحم ربي ..
> و
> ليس كل من يطلق عليهم "رجال" هم رجال وفيهم مواصفات الرجولة....فكلمه "الطير"تجمع بين الصقر والدجاجة ..!!*


هههههههههههههههه صح  :xmas 29:

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> *كل الرجال ذكور ,, ولكن ليس كل الذكور رجال....وأكاد لا أرى من حولي إلا الذكور....إلا من رحم ربي ..
> و
> ليس كل من يطلق عليهم "رجال" هم رجال وفيهم مواصفات الرجولة....فكلمه "الطير"تجمع بين الصقر والدجاجة ..!!*


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  ههههههههههههههههههه
لأ حلوة فكرتيني بجملة " مش كل قط يتقاله يا ميشو "  ::

----------


## صفحات العمر

> أشعر أن الجهات أشواك ..وهذا النظر حافي


ياااااا الله
 :36 4 12:

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> ياااااا الله


تسلم يا استاذ محمد ربنا يخليك يارب

----------


## أبو النواس

:36 1 61: مازال هناك رجال كصقور فلك الحمد يا الله
ولكن ليست كل امرأة أنثى

----------


## loly_h

*"يعيد الحب نفسهُ ببدايات شاهقة الأحلام ... 

و انحدارات مباغتة الألم...

و علينا أن نتعلم كيف ننتظر أن يوصلنا سائق الحب الثمل إلى عناوين خيبتنا"

أحلام مستغانمى ...*

----------


## الشحرورة

*أصعبُ شيء في الحياةِ أنْ يعرفَ الإنْسَانُ نَفْسَه،
وأسْهَلُ شيء أنْ يَنصحَ غَيْرَه

*

----------


## الشحرورة



----------


## طريق

*من لا وطن له لا دين له*

----------


## سوما

السلام الداخلي والتفاؤل عموما يريح النفس من أثقالها ,, وهو يتفق تماما مع معاني التوكل على الله .. :xmas 29:

----------


## سوما

*يا حزين يا قمقم تحت بحر الضياع
حزين أنا زيك و إيه مستطاع
الحزن ما بقالهوش جلال يا جدع
الحزن زي البرد ... زي الصداع
عجبي !!!!*

----------


## nova_n

من لا ماضى له ليس له حاضر ولا مستقبل

----------


## سوما



----------


## جيهان محمد على

ما عنديش غير كلمة واحدة 





مصر

----------


## zizoYAzizo



----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

يا حبيبتى يا أم الدنيا يا أغلى الأوطان

----------


## أم أحمد



----------


## د. أمل

ياااااااااا رب .. يا مجيب دعوة المضطرين
يا رب  احفظ لنا بلدنا اللى ما لناش غيرها

اللهم أصلح ذات بيننا و ألف بين قلوبنا و اهدنا سبل السلام
و يسر لنا الخير

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

آميـــــــــــــــــــــــــــن
آميـــــــــــــــــــــــــــن
آميـــــــــــــــــــــــــــن

----------


## nova_n



----------


## سوما

الذين يصنعون أنصاف الثورات ,, لا يفعلون شيئا سوى حفر قبورهم ..!!

----------


## سوما

> ياااااااااا رب .. يا مجيب دعوة المضطرين
> يا رب  احفظ لنا بلدنا اللى ما لناش غيرها
> 
> اللهم أصلح ذات بيننا و ألف بين قلوبنا و اهدنا سبل السلام
> و يسر لنا الخير


يارب أحفظ مصر وأحمى أرضها وأحفظ أهلها  يارب..
اللهم أمين يارب العالمين

----------


## nova_n



----------


## سوما

لا تنسحبوا ,, عانوا الآن وعيشوا بقية حياتكم كأبطال ..!

----------


## جيهان محمد على



----------


## سوما

سأل رجـل أجنبــي مواطــن مصرى : ما هو حلمـك الذي تنـوي تحقيقـه ؟ 
المصرى : *أن أكــون حــراً, لـدي عمـل وأن أتـزوج وأن يكون لدي منزلاً..* 
الأجنبي يــرد: لا .. أنا أتحدث عن أحلامك وطموحاتك وليس عن حقوقك .. !!

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

ضاقت ولما استحكمت حلقاتها فرجت وكنت أظن أنها لا تفرج

----------


## nova_n



----------


## سوما

فى بلدى مولود جديد اسمه  :الحــــــــــــرية ...

تحيا مصـــــــــــــــــــر ,, يا أغلى اسم ف الوجود ....!!

----------


## Lavender

*"الأن وقع الفارس من على فرسه
والمحارب الشريف دوره ان يحترمه

شكراً رئيس جمهوريتنا السابق السيد محمد حسنى مبارك
شاركت فى انقاذنا و حررت مصر فى اكتوبر
**و خلال حكمك ذقنا أمان و كانوا اول 30 سنة فى تاريخ مصر دون حرب
أنت البطل و الاحرص لأخر لحظة فانقذت شعبك مرة أخرى الآن 

تحية إعزاز و تقدير لشخصك رئيسنا الأسبق* 

*تجاوزت شخصيا عن اى ظلم وقع لى فى عهدك
اللهم اني اشهدك اني قد عفوت عنه فارضى و أعفو عنه وارزقه توبة صادقة و احسن خاتمته يا كريم"* 

*من أفضل ما قرأت اليوم و لكني أضفت عليها كلمات خاصة بي* 
*فا كل فرد عليه ان يبدأ الأن بالتغير كل ما هو سلبي في نفسه* 
*قبل ان يطالب بتغير و إسقاط أنظمة*

----------


## سيد حسن

*افتحوا الباب يا ولاد فيه حد بيخبط عليه
مين يا محمد يا ابنى
واحدة جميلة يا ماما وشها منور عليه 
خليها تتفضل يا ابنى 
حاضر يا ماما بالحق انتى اسمك يا حلوة ايه 
فيه ايه سايب البنية واقفة يا ابنى 
ليه يا حبيبى ما سمعتش عن مصر والا ايه 
طبعا سمعت بيقولو مستخبية ومش عارف فين وليه
لا يا حبيبى ده واحد وحش هاقولك عليه 
كنت فاكراه من عيالى طلع من ولاد الايه 
حبسنى فى بدروم بيتى اللى كنت عايشة فيه 
وخلا اللى يسوى واللى .. يسكن ويرتع فيه 
بس ولد شبهك كده يا محمد صغير وجميل الله عليه
اصغر واحد فى عيالى بيحبنى اد ايه 
خرجنى من حبسى وفرجنى على بيتى اللى خربه ابن الايه 
بس معلش قاللى يا اما انا وخواتى فى طرفة عين 
هنخلى الناس تتحاكى بيه 
حاسب يا محمد ، مين ، يا خبر ، اتفضلى يا جميلة 
ياااااااه لسة زى ما انتى زى القمر فى تمامه نلاقيه 
خشى يا حبيبتى حلت البركة والله 
سنين طويلة غايبة كنتى بتعملى فيهم ايه 
معلش يا حاجة اندهى محمد واسأليه الحكاية ايه 
نفسى انسى شوية الهم اللى عشت فيه 
واريح عندك ضهرى قبل ما ارجع اوضب البيت
اللى وحشنى وعيالى مستنينى دلوقتى يفرجونى عليه 
مبروك يا مصر حمد الله عالسلامة 
الفرح ببيتك وعيالك دايما وفى كل خطوة تلاقيه*

----------


## أبو النواس

*انا سعيد النهرده*

----------


## سوما

:f2:

----------


## طارق ابو رضوان

*سألني احدهم ما أكبر دولة في العالم.. قلت له وبكل فخر (مصر).. قالي انت ملكش في الجغرافيا.. قولتله انت اللي ملكش في التاريخ.*

----------


## جيهان محمد على

*
* *ليست الحرية غياب الالتزامات ، إنما هي القدرة على اختيار ماهو أفضل لي ، وإلزام* *نفسي به*
 *سندهش من أنفسنا حين ننطلق


*

----------


## أوركيـدا

عظيمـــــــة يا مصـــــــــر

----------


## ريم الرياض

مرحبا أنا عضوة جديد ..

أعجبني الموضوع وقلت أشارك .

( سنكون أكثر سعادة حينَ نكون أكثر براءة وعفوية في التعبير عن مشاعرنا 
لأنفسنا ولمن حولنا ولمن نعرف ولمن لا نعرف
فالتعبير عن المشاعر ليسَ بوحاً بأسرار نووية !!! )

----------


## صفحات العمر

**
*شفت بعينى محدش قاللى 
أول ضحكه لفجر الثورة 
وبلاش تسأل إيه اللى حصلى 
بعد ما كانت ضلمه ف ضلمه 
حلف الضى ليرجع تانى 
جوه جينات إرادتنا الحره*

محمد سعيد

----------


## سوما

كنا نظن أن إرادة الشعوب قد غابت عبر الزمن ,, ولكن إرادة الشعوب كالشمس قد تكسف فيقل ضوئها ثم سرعان ما تعود لتصل إلى كل شيء ,, لكنها لا تغيب .!!

----------


## سوما

:f2:  :f2:  :f2:

----------


## محمد جمال غانم

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اخوتي في هذا المنتدى الكريم لبلد الامن و الآمان مصر العزيزة على قلوب العرب اجمعين ، اتمنى منكم ان تقبلوني في منتداكم كصديق من لبنان من بيروت العروبة ، حفظ الله مصر من كل سوء ورد كيد المعتدين عليها ، اللهم من اراد بها شراَ فرد كيده في نحره يا أرحم الراحمين ، اللهم احفظ مصر من كل شر لاسيما الايراني و الاسرائيلي يا رب العالمين ، اخوتي المصريين عليكم بالوحدة و الحفاظ على بلدكم الجميل ، و اتمنى ان تسامحوا الرئيس السابق محمد حسني مبارك لان العفو من شيم الكرام و هذا ما اعهده في الشعب المصري الكريم ، وادعو له بالشفاء .
اعتذر ان اغضب كلامي احدكم 
و السلام عليكم و رحة الله و بركاته

----------


## غادة جاد

*بعض الناس لا يستحقون سوى التجاهل اذا كانت الذكريات السيئة ستعطل حياتنا فسحقا لها ولمن كان بها*

----------


## جيهان محمد على

قلبى عليكى يا بلدى

vrouwenbidstond.jpg

----------


## سوما

*إذا أعطاك الله الفرصه لتعمر في الأرض فعليك استثمارها ،، لأنها قد لا تأتي مرة أخرى ..!!*

----------


## hanoaa

بحبك يا مصر و هافضل طول عمرى أحبك

----------


## سوما

*قال الله تعالى :
" مَنْ عَمِلَ صَالِـحًا مِّن ذَكَرٍ أَوْ أُنثَى وَهُوَ مُؤْمِنٌ فَلَنُحْيِيَنَّهُ حَيَاةً طَيِّبَةً وَلَنَجْزِيَنَّهُمْ أَجْرَهُم بِأَحْسَنِ مَا كَانُوا يَعْمَلُونَ "*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه



----------


## سوما

*مع ألم الفراق ,, تعجز الكلمات عن التعبير ..!!*

----------


## AhmeD RuSHDie

دئما ننخدع في الوجوه ولا ننظر الي القلوب

----------


## سوما



----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*أحلام يرسمها الحب

وأمال تشكله السعادة*

----------


## سوما

*أقسى من الألم ,, أن تتظاهر بأنه ليس بك أيّ جرح .. وأنت الجريح حتى الموت ..!*

----------


## جيهان محمد على

عندما تثق بأحد بشكل كامل بدون أي شك 
في النهاية ستحصل على نتيجتين 
إما شخص مدى الحياة 
أو درس مدى الحياة*

----------


## سوما

*وكأنني أتنفس ..!!*

----------


## سوما

*

رحمهم الله وغفر لهم ..*

----------


## جيهان محمد على

سلامٌ عليكَ ...فهَذا دمُ الرَّاحلينَ كتابٌ من الوجدِ نتلوهُ

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

هل تساءلت يوما ماذا كان سيحصل لو تعاملنا مع القرآن مثل ما نتعامل مع هواتفنا النقالة؟؟



ماذا لو حملناه معنا أينما نذهب... في حقائبنا وجيوبنا؟؟

ماذا لو قلبنا في صفحاته عدة مرات في اليوم؟؟



ماذا لو عدنا لاحضاره في حال نسيناه؟؟

ماذا لو استخدمناه للحصول على الرسائل النصية؟؟



ماذا لو عاملناه كما لو اننا لا نستطيع العيش بدونه؟؟

ماذا لو اعطيناه لأطفالنا كهدية؟؟

ماذا لو استخدمناه عند السفر؟؟

ماذا لو لجأنا إليه عند الحالات الطارئة؟؟

هذا امر يجعلك تتسائل......أين هو مصحفي!!؟؟

وايضا...على عكس هاتفك...لا داعي لأن تخاف على قرآنك من الإنقطاع





توقف للحظة وفكر...........ماهي أولوياتك؟؟

وافعل ما ترى إن الله يريد منك فعله

إذا كنت من ال 7 % اللذين سيدافعون عنه... قم بإعادة إرسال الرسالة لأكبر عدد ممكن



إن 93% من الناس لن يقومو بإعادة إرسال هذه الرسالة..

----------


## zizoYAzizo

بيب بيب  ::

----------


## جيهان محمد على

اللهم احفظ مصر من شر الفتن ...يارب

----------


## احمد رشـــدي

لااله الا الله

----------


## جيهان محمد على

اللهم لا تأخذني منك إلا إليك ، ولا تشغلني عنك إلا بك 
و اجعل خير أعمالي خواتيمها وخير أيامي يوم لقائك

----------


## سوما

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلى العظيم ..

----------


## سوما

*مهما كانت أقدار الله مؤلمة ، فثق أن في ثناياها رحمة عظيمة ..*

----------


## صفحات العمر



----------


## سوما

*قلــوب تـــريد ... و رب يشــاء ,,, فـيــا رب حقــق لــقلوبــنا مــا تريد كما تشاء ..!*

----------


## سوما

لـَـن أشكُــو فَالــشَـكوى أنحـناء ,, وأَنــا نـبض عـروقـي كبـريـآءْ 
وأن كـــانت الحياة لاتساوي شيئاُ  ,, فكــرامـتي تساوي أَشياء ..!!

----------


## صفحات العمر

تحت جميزة بلدنا
الحصيره تساع آلاف
تلقى ضحكة قلب صافيه
لو بناكل لـقمه حاف
تلقى ناسنا الطيبين
متلاقيش أى اختلاف
أصل طبع الأرض طيب
واحنا أولاد بطنها
طينه واحده
دم واحد
من شمالها لشرقها
محمد ســعيد

----------


## سوما

قال الله تعالى :
" *إِنَّ اللَّهَ لا يُغَيِّرُ مَا بِقَوْمٍ حَتَّى يُغَيِّرُوا مَا بِأَنْفُسِهِمْ*  " ..

----------


## zizoYAzizo

*نجاة الصغيره* 

* حرمونا سنين وسنين ....وافتكروا الناس نايمين* 
* وطلعنا عليهم يوم..... خلصنا حقوق ملايين* 
* حيوا معايا.... قولوا معايا..... عاش فلاح الثورة عاش*

----------


## سوما



----------


## سوما

عذرآ *أمي * ,, فأنتِ أرقى من أن يكرمك آلعآلم بيوم وآحد في السنه ..!!
فأنتِ عالمي بأكمله ,, وتكريم السماء لي بالحياة الدنيا طوال العام ..!
 ::h::  *بحبك*  ::h::

----------


## سوما

.. *لا إله إلا الله ..... محمد رسول الله* ..

----------


## سوما

*ليس بالأمنيـــــــات وحدهـا تتواصل الحيــاة ,,, ولكن بتحقيقهـا تكتمــل الحيـــــــاة ..!!*

----------


## جيهان محمد على

لاتعتمد كثيراً على أحد في هذه الحياة..
فحتى ظلك يتخلى عنك في أشد الأماكن ظلمة..!

----------


## سوما

*It's your road, and yours alone,,
Others may walk it with you, but no one can walk it for you..!i*

----------


## kethara

*اللحظات السعيدة غالبا ما تكون قصيرة
فعندمت تأتى
فلابد ان أحتويها وأسكنها كما تسكننى

تحيتى
قيثارة
*

----------


## محمد أمير

*الوقت يمر ويمر وانا كما أنا اتراقص وحدى تحت المطر
وأنتى كما أنتى تنظرى بشك من خلف خوفك 
وتتوجسى من حرفى وكأنى انا ضدك
لا ادرى هل سأظل داخل هذة الدوامة
أنتظركــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

محمد أمير
27 / 3 / 2011*

----------


## زهرة الياسمينا

من رفع نفسه فوق قدرها صارت نفسه
محجوبه عن نيل كمالها..!!

----------


## سوما

*مش باقى منى غير شوية ضى فى عينيا ، انا حاديهوملك و امشى بصبرى فى الملكوت ,,
يمكن فى نورهم تلمحى خطوة تفرق معاكى بين الحياة و الموت ..!!*

----------


## جيهان محمد على

*( فَصَبْرٌ جَمِيلٌ وَاللَّهُ الْمُسْتَعَانُ )*

----------


## جيهان محمد على



----------


## nova_n

ليس المهم ان نكون اذكياء لكن المهم ان نستخدم ذكاءنا
الجاهل عدو نفسه فكيف يكون صديق غيره

----------


## سوما

*عندما يستشهد الورد بالرصاص ,, فإن الأرض تبكي دماً ..!!*

----------


## سوما

*فلآ تيأسوُا ولا تقلقوا مِنْ تدابيِر البشر ,, فـَ (( إرادَة اللـہ )) فوُق كُلّ إرادة .....!*

----------


## جيهان محمد على

وأعرف أن الوصول لـ عينيك وهم 
وأعرف أن الوصول إليكَ ..إليكَ إنتــحار إنتحار إنتحار إنتحار
فـ قررت أن أرحل عنك بملء إرادتي
وسحقاً لقلب لا يحسن الا الفـــــــرار

نزار ...بتصرف

----------


## سوما

*يــــــــــا رب إروي قلـــوبنا فرحــاً ,, بــــقدر ما رويــــت الأرض مـــــاءً ..*

----------


## زهرة الياسمينا

(الدنيا محطات للدموع اسعد مافيها 
عند اللقاء واتعس مافيها عندالوداع))

----------


## جيهان محمد على



----------


## جيهان محمد على

ههههههههههههه عيال آخر زمن ..!!

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> ههههههههههههه عيال آخر زمن ..!!


هههههههه
عيال اليومين دول آخر لماضة

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> هههههههه
> عيال اليومين دول آخر لماضة


والله عندك حق يا احمد انا شخصيا ساعات برتبك قدامهم ومش ببقى عارفة ارد عليهم وعلى اسئلتهم  :Girl (13): 
 وبجد بندهش من كم المعلومات اللى عندهم واللى ما كنتش اعرفها قبل سن الجامعة .. :: 
بس بجد لما بتناقش معاهم يعنى بالنسبة للسن الاكبر شوية اعداداى وكدا بفرح اوى بيهم وبحس ان مستقبل البلد مشرق ان شاء الله ::

----------


## صفحات العمر

الحرف عاشق خطاه 
والسطر مش راضى
والقلب خايف غناه 
يكون على الفاضى 
نبض الشعور معذور
رافـض يكون قاضى
محمد سعيد

----------


## سوما

الحق لا يُعطى لمن يسكت عنه، وأن على المرء أن يحدث بعض الضجيج حتى يحصل على ما يريد ..!!

----------


## صفحات العمر

*لا تموت وانت على قيد الحياة*

لا تحزن وتنتظر الفرح
لا تبكِ امام انسان وتنتظر الشفقة
لا تضع قلبك بين يدي أحد وتنتظر الرحمة
لا تعطِ اذنك لأحد وتنتظر الصدق
لا تثق باحد وتنتظر الوفاء
لا تقف وتنتظر من يدفعك
لا تفكر وتنتظر من يعمل لك
لا تيأس وتنتظر من يزرع الامل داخلك
لا تحب وتنتظر المقابل
لا تعطِ الامان فالدنيا كلها متغيرة
لا تعيش فقط على الامل 
فالامل شعرة قابلة للقطع
لا تقف مكتوف الايدي وتنتظر النتيجة
أُشْعُرْ بالحياة .. بقوتك
بثقتك بنفسك .. بنبض قلبك
حارب الدنيا ولو لم يحارب معك أحد 
فكر كثيرا .. إتخذ قرار
إصنع لنفسك أرضا صلبة حتَّى تقف عليها ولآ تسقط 
حدد موقفك إفصل بين أحاسيسك
تعامل مع الحياة ولا تدعها تهزمك
فهى لن ترحمك ولن تقف عندك أو عند غيرك
خذ بالاسباب وتوكل على الله 
فهو حسبك ( اى كافيك )
ولا تعطِ الدنيا اكثر من حقها
ولا تعطِ المشكلة أكبر من حجمها
وبعد كل ذلك 
ولو لم تحقق النصر فابتسم
فالمهزوم إذا إبتسم أفقد المنتصر لذة الفوز
أمنياتي لكم بالخير والسَّعادة والتَّفاؤُل والأمل‬

----------


## سوما

*أحياناً أتمنى وجود حبوب لمنع الحلم ,,
لكى نتوقف عن إحتساء احلام لا تسقى بداخلنا سوى غابات الحزن والألم ..!!*

----------


## وجدى محمود

*أبوك وأمك والباقى جيران*

----------


## kethara

*


يفوح شذى الياسمين و لو دسناه ألف مرة 
ويظل شذاه وعبيره عالقين بالأرجاء مهما حاولنا
إنكار ذلك

*

----------


## سوما

*تعلمت من الانتظآر أن لا انتظر سوى ,, رحمة ربي ..
رحمــــــــــــاك يا الله ..*

----------


## nova_n

*أن المتسلق الجيد يركز على هدفه ولا ينظر إلى الأسفل ، 
حيث المخاطر التي تشتت الذهن*

----------


## nova_n

*رغباتنا هى كصغار الأطفال ،
 كلما تساهلنا معها اكثر زادت طلباتها منا*

----------


## سوما

*دولة الظلم ساعة ,, ودولة العدل إلى أن تقوم الساعة ..!!*

----------


## nova_n

*أنه عندما توظف أناساً أذكى منك ، 
وتصل إلى أهدافك ، بذلك تثبت أنك أذكىمنهم .
*

----------


## ابن البلد

لا إله إلا الله

----------


## أحمد ناصر

كل سنة ومنتدى أبناء مصر بخير
 :f2:

----------


## محمد أمير

*الضمير المطمئن هو خير وسادة للراحة
ومن يزرع المعروف يحصد الشكر
 ولكن البستان الجميل لا يخلو من الأفاعي*

----------


## جيهان محمد على

شكراً 
لكل من  خذلني 
ومن لم يفعل بعد ....!!

----------


## محمد أمير

> شكراً 
> لكل من  خذلني 
> ومن لم يفعل بعد ....!!


 *
أختى الفاضلة الأديبة جيهان

كلمات جميلة ومؤلمة لكنها تلمس الواقع الذى نحياه
طاب مساؤك بالخير سيدتى

الله يديمك*

----------


## nariman

*_ بعض الطرق ندرك نهايتها جيداً غير أننا نفضل أن نتلقى الصفعة التي تؤكد لنا ذلك _*

----------


## nova_n

*ليس الإيمان بالتحلي ولا بالتمني 
ولكن ما وقر في القلوب وصدقته الأعمال*

----------


## عادل الشرقاوي

(ولو شاء ربك لجعل الناس أمة واحدة ولا يزالون مختلفين) صدق الله العظيم

----------


## سوما

*أعيدوا إحياء ما نسيت النفوس من قيم الخير و الحب و أصول الجمال .!!*

----------


## nova_n

*إِذا اصْفَرَّ لونُ المرءِ وابْيَضَّ شَعرُه * تَنَغَّصَ من أيامِه مُسْتطابُها
فدعْ عنكَ سوءاتِ الأمورِ فإِنها * حرامٌ على نفسِ التقيّ ارتكابُها
وأدِّ زكاةَ الجاهِ واعلمْ بأنها * كمثلِ زكاةِ المالِ تم نِصابُها

الإمام الشافعي


*

----------


## ابن البلد

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
{ شَهِدَ اللَّهُ أَنَّهُ لا اله إِلا هُوَ وَالْمَلَائِكَةُ وَأُوْلُوا الْعِلْمِ قَآئـِمَا بِالْقِسْطِ لا إله إِلا هُوَ الْعَزِيزُ الْحَكِيمُ }

آية 18 آل عمران

----------


## سوما

:f:

----------


## جيهان محمد على

*الذين قالوا: وحدها الجبال لا تلتقي.. أخطأوا و الذين بنوا بينها جسورا" لتتصافح دون أن تنحني لا يفهمــون شــيئا" في قوانيــن الطبيعــة** .* 
*الجبال لا تلتقي الا في الزلازل و الهزات الكبرى , و عندها...... لا تتصافح بل تتحول الى تراب واحد*

----------


## مصراويةجدا

كانت هناك افعى تقترب من شاب : فقال لها الرجل:: أتقتربين  مني بهدوء لتغدري بي وتلدغينني! ؟ فنظرت له الافعى بإزدراء و قالت له:: و  ان كنت ألدغ بني البشر ٌفإني لم ابتسم بوجههم من قبل ولم الدغ بني جنسي أما  انتم يا بني البشر ...فقاطعها الرجل قائلا .  .......... . . بس بس بلا  هبل في حيّه بتتكلم!؟ . . قالت له أنا عارفة يا أخويا اسال اللي قاعد بيقرا  ومندمج قوي

 ::

----------


## الشحرورة

*الجنة عروس مهرها قهر النفوس*

----------


## ابن البلد

> *الذين قالوا: وحدها الجبال لا تلتقي.. أخطأوا و الذين بنوا بينها جسورا" لتتصافح دون أن تنحني لا يفهمــون شــيئا" في قوانيــن الطبيعــة** .* 
> *الجبال لا تلتقي الا في الزلازل و الهزات الكبرى , و عندها...... لا تتصافح بل تتحول الى تراب واحد*


لم أسمع عن جبال انهارت في زلزال فالجبال دائم هي رواسخ الأرض ... تحمل بداخلها الحمم ... تنفجر ! 
في صورة بركان
ولكنها لا تخر أو تنهار ... إلا في إجلالة الواحد القهار

ويبقي الإتفاق على أنه في النهاية يكون الكل تراب واحد.

----------


## ابن البلد

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
 إِنَّ اللَّهَ وَمَلَائِكَتَهُ يُصَلُّونَ عَلَى النَّبِيِّ يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا صَلُّوا عَلَيْهِ وَسَلِّمُوا تَسْلِيماً  [الأحزاب:56] 


اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد

----------


## kethara

*يهب الله كل طائر رزقه . . 
و لكنه لا يلقيه له في العش*

----------


## kethara

*عش واقعك ولا تسرح مع الخيال .....واقبل دنياك كما هي
فلا يصفو لك فيها صاحب... ولايكمل لك فيها امر
من ذا الذي نال في دنياه غايته؟!
ومن ذا الذي عاش فيها ناعم البال؟!*

----------


## اليمامة

وما توفيقي إلا بالله عليه توكلت و إليه أنيب

----------


## nova_n

ليس لثلاثة حيلة :
فقر يخالطه كسل،
وخصام يغامره حسد،
ومرض يمازحه هرم

----------


## سوما

*لآ تقدم للہ مايگره ,, وتطلب منـہ ماتحب ..!!*

----------


## kethara

*العاقل من يضع قارباً يعبر به النهر..
بدلاً من أن يبني حوائط حول نفسه تحميه من
فيضانه*

----------


## nova_n

ياحـكـيم ... أعـطـني الـدواء .. هـنا ألـم .. هـنا ألـم ...
أجابـني : لا دواء ... ومـد َ لـي الـدواة والـمـداد والـقـلـم

----------


## سوما

*

مش كل اللى أتقطف مات ,,, يا ما ورد على الشجر وميت من قبل الأوان ..!!

*

----------


## جيهان محمد على

أرجو أن تعتني بالحديقة ، فهي كما تعلمين غير مزروعة بشيء . وأرجو أن تتركي خصلات ( الريحان ) التي أنوي زراعتها دون تشذيب .. 
أما الأولاد ، فأنا دائما أعترض على قسوتك معهم . هل لطخوا ملابسهم ؟ تذكري  كلامي ، إن هذه الدنيا زائلة تماما ، لماذا لم تلدي لنا ولدا يقينيا شر  هذا الهراء ؟























































كم أعشق جنون الكتابة  ::

----------


## سوما

بعض الناس يجعلون حياتك سعيدة ... فقط بتواجدهم فيها ,,
والبعض الأخر يجعلون حياتك جحيما ..... فقط ببعدهم عنك ..!!

----------


## مصراويةجدا

*أملي أكبر من جهدي.. وجهدي أكبر من موهبتي.. وموهبتي سجينة طبعي.. ولكني أقاوم"
توفيق الحكيم*

----------


## سوما

*غفرانك يارب ..*

----------


## kethara



----------


## سوما

*.. يا الله ..*

----------


## سوما

*ربنا لا تؤاخذنا ان نسينا او اخطأنا .. وربنا ولا تحمل علينا اصرا كما حملته على الذين من قبلنا ... 
ربنا ولا تحملنا ما لا طاقه لنا به .. واعفو عنا واغفر لنا وارحمنا ..انت مولانا فانصرنا على القوم الكافرين ...*

----------


## سوما

*

أحتاج عينيك
لأن وطني أعمى
و لأن الرصيف يبكي وحيدًا كل ليلة
أسفل مقعدك الخالى فى قلبى..

أحتاج عينيك انت
لأنها صادقة
لا تظلمنى .. ولا تخذلنى
ولأنها تحبنى أنا .. لأننى أنا
كما أحبت كل القلوب فيروزًا تشدو بينهم
دون النظر الى جمال شعرها .. أو معرفة لون عينيها
ودون ملاحظة عظام وجنتيها والنفور من نحافتها

لــ أسماء حسين*

----------


## zizoYAzizo

بيب بيب بيب

----------


## جيهان محمد على

يارب هذا قلبي بين يديك 
هبه من الطمأنينة مايزيل قلقه
ومن الفرحة مايجلو حزنه
ومن النقاء مايزيل كدره

----------


## صفحات العمر

صعب السؤال والأجوبة محض إرتجاف 
إزاى يا غصن الفل م الـ عصافير تخــاف  
وإزاى يا حلم ف دمنا ضاع مننا
وفالحين قوى ف الاعتراف

 :: 
محمد سعيد

----------


## nova_n

الحياة امل
إذا فقدت الأمل 
فقدت الحياة

----------


## nova_n

> صعب السؤال والأجوبة محض إرتجاف 
> إزاى يا غصن الفل م الـ عصافير تخــاف  
> وإزاى يا حلم ف دمنا ضاع مننا
> وفالحين قوى ف الاعتراف
> 
> 
> محمد سعيد


 *
رائعة رائعة يا استاذ محمد
صحيح ازاى العصافير تخاف
وهى من تملك حرية الطيران من غصن لاخر
باى وقت وباى مكان

شكرا*

----------


## سوما

*احيــــآناً نفقــــد أشخاص للأبــــد ليســــوا أمــــــوآتا ,, لــــكن مـــآتت فيهم الصفـــآت القديمـــة التي آحببنـــــآها .. !!!*

----------


## جيهان محمد على

مرة أخرى أمد القلب بالقرب من النهر زقاق
مرة أخرى أضيء الشمع وحدي ، وأوفيهم على بُعد 
وما عدنا رفاق
لم يعد يذكرني منذ إختلفنا أحد غير الطريق .. صار يكفي
مظفر النواب من قصيدة " ثلاثة أمنيات على بوابة السنة الجديدة "

----------


## أحمد ناصر

عمرى كله فى هواك
لحظة بتعدى قوام
ثانية واحدة مش معاك
تسوى عندى 1000 عام
يبقى ليه البعد عنى
هُوَا فيه فى العمر كام؟

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> عمرى كله فى هواك
> لحظة بتعدى قوام
> ثانية واحدة مش معاك
> تسوى عندى 1000 عام
> يبقى ليه البعد عنى
> هُوَا فيه فى العمر كام؟


اممممممممممممم من تأليف مين دى ؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!

----------


## مصراويةجدا

عاوزين يخربوها الكلاب ..

----------


## سوما

*قال الله تعالى :
" وَقَالَ ادْخُلُوا مِصْرَ إِنْ شَاءَ اللَّهُ آمِنِينَ "*

----------


## سوما

*إذا كنت لا تستطيع أن تكون قلم رصاص لكتابة السعادة لأحد ,, حاول أن تكون ممحاة لإزالة الحزن عن شخص ما ..*

----------


## سوما

*يـــــــــــــــــــــــــــا رب ..*

----------


## سوما



----------


## nova_n

كن في الطريقِ عفيف الخطى ..... شريف السمع كريم النظر
و كن رجلا إن أتو بعده ..... يقولون مــــــــــــــرَ و هذا الأثر

----------


## ابن البلد

هفضل اثور علشان يزودوا مرتبي حتى ولو الشركة قفلت ... لكن مش هشتغل علشان أستحق الزيادة دي .

----------


## سوما

*لنكن ارواحــــاً راقيـــــة ... نطلب بأدب .. ونشكر بـــذوق... ونعتـــذر بصــــدق ... 
نترفـــع عن التفاهات.. والقيـــل والقــــال ... نتكلم بهدؤء .. ونغضــــب بصمـــــت.. 
واذا اردنـــا الرحيـــل ...... نــــــــرحــــــل بصمــــت و هدؤء ..!!*

----------


## ابن البلد

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

}أيحسب الإنسان أن يترك سدى
ألم يكن نطفة من مني يمنى
ثم كان علقة فخلق فسوى
فجعل منه الزوجين الذكر والأنثى
أليس ذلك بقادر على أن يحيي الموتى{

صدق الله العظيم

سورة القيامة

----------


## bedo_ic

وحشتونى جدااااااااااااااااااا
بيدوووووووووووووووووووووو

----------


## سوما

> وحشتونى جدااااااااااااااااااا
> بيدوووووووووووووووووووووو


حمدلله على سلامتك ,, منور مكانك .. :f: 

*أحياناً الصمت يحفظ الكرامة ..!!*

----------


## صفحات العمر

يااااااااااااااا رب
أحبك 
أحبك
أحبك
حد يقينى أنك أيها العظيم الحليم الودود الرحيم
أقرب إلىّ من جبل الوريد

----------


## جيهان محمد على

النفوس العظيمه موتها عذرها

----------


## سوما

‎*مش كل الحاجات بتتفهم ,,, بس كل الحاجات بتتحس ..!
وفى حاجات تتحس وما تتقالش ...!!*

----------


## جيهان محمد على

"I am free and that is why I am lost."

كافكا

----------


## nariman

*اذا المرء لا يرعاك إلا تكلفا.. فدعه ولا تكثر عليه التأسفا.. ففي الناس أبدال وفي الترك راحة.. وفي القلب صبر للحبيب اذا جفا.. فلا كل من تهواه يهواك قلبه.. ولا كل من صافيته لك قد صفا
*

*" الإمام الشافعي "*

----------


## صفحات العمر

لو شعرت يوماً بانقباض
فحاول أن تستبدل مشاعرك السلبية بأخرى إيجابية
وإذا لم تستطع فجرب الاستغفار بهدوء وتروّي 
10 مرات فأكثر 

من الأميل

----------


## سوما

نوع من أنواع الفشل ,, أنك تعيش على ذكرى نجاح فات أوانه ومات...!!

----------


## أحمد ناصر

قال تونسى لليبى:تخيل بن على بعد 23 سنة من الحكم قال فهمتكم
فقال الليبى:إحمد ربنا ده القذافى بعد 43 سنة بيسألنا:من أنتم؟

----------


## سوما

هناك من سيعيش طول عمره في الظلام من أجل أن يرى غيره النور ,, وهناك من يرى النور لكنه يعيش حياته في ظلام ..!!
فالاختلاف فقط في نوعية الإضاءة وقوتها ..!!

----------


## صفحات العمر

*يــا رب 
أنت أقرب إلىّ من نفسى 
وعزى أن روحى من أمرك
وأن قدوتى حبيبك وقرة عينك
محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم
اللهم أحسن عاقبتى فى الأمر كله 
اللهم آمين 
*

----------


## جيهان محمد على

رغم فقري الإ أني موسوعة في الحديث عن المال
افعل ذلك مع الحب أيضا ً ...!!

----------


## سوما

*هؤلاء الذين يستبدلون الحرية بالأمن لا يستحقون أياً منهما ..!!*

----------


## جيهان محمد على

"I am free and that is why I am lost."

كافكا

----------


## مصراويةجدا

باحب أفرح .. 
وأحب كمان 
وشوش الخلق فرحانه
وأحب أسرح .. 
ف أى مكان 
بشرط يا عمرى ألقانا 
وأحبك يا غُنا ناقش ..
على الوجدان 
أمانينا اللى عطـ شانا
واحب الحب 
قد القمح والعصافير 
وقد النيل 
واحب نوارس البدريه 
على حضن الهوى بتميل
واحبِك .. 
توت وجميزة
وصف نخيل 
وأحبِك 
وشوشات الضى 
وقت أصيل
ف عشوة حُـــب 
قلبى يطب
أحب .. 
الـ قهوة من إيدك
وأتحرر من الأحزان 
عشان أقدر أكون عيدك
واحب الكد علشانك 
وجد الجد ..
بحسدنى ونا راجع 
وعطشانك
فـ تروينى 
وتحضن طلتك عينى 
أشوف جدا
تفاصيلك 
ف تكوينى

>محمد سعيد<

 :f:

----------


## سوما

*حتماً فى النهاية لم ولن يصح إلا الصحيح ..!!*

----------


## عيون لا تنام

ذات يوم ..
حاولت ان تجعل مني
أميرة في قصرك الثلجي
لكنني فضلت أن أبقى
صعلوكه في براري حريتي ..

غادة السمان

----------


## الشحرورة

*اطهر القلوب
قلب ذاق الالم وارد ان يجنب الاخرين مرارته*

----------


## جيهان محمد على

نحن نخطئ دوما حينما نظن أن الذين نحبهم معصومون من الموت*

*واسيني الأعرج

----------


## عادل الشرقاوي

عندما يمدح الناس شخصاً ، قليلون يصدقون ذلك وعندما يذمونه فالجميع يصدقون

----------


## kethara

*الحياة كالوردة ..
كل ورقة خيال ..
وكل شوكة حقيقه*

----------


## سوما

*نحن الوطن ,
من بعدنا تبقى الدواب والدمن

نحن الوطن ,, 
إن لم يكن بنا كريماً آمناً
ولم يكن محترماً
ولم يكن حُراً ..

فلا عشنا.. ولا عاش الوطن ..!!

أحمد مطر ..*

----------


## جيهان محمد على

حروفنا تحتاج لمحامي , حين نكتبها ببراءة 
يقرأها غيرنا بخبث*

----------


## سوما

*تحيا مناصفةٌ
لا أنتَ أنتَ , ولا سواك
أين " أنا" في عتمةِ الشبهِ؟
كأني شبحٌ
يمشِي الي شبحٍ
...فلا أكون سوي شخصٌ مررتُ بهِ
خرجتُ من صورتِي الأولي
لأدركه
فصاحَ حينَ أختفي:
ياذاتيِ انتبهي !*

محمود دروبش ..

----------


## جيهان محمد على

إن أكثر الأشياء التي أحاول تجنبها هو :
إحتقار الناس على اساس تقصيرهم في الدين ,
نصيحتي لـ نفسي ولـك :
..: لاتحتقر شخص ولو رأيته يعصي الله بأكبر الكبائر ,
فـ أنت لاتدري من سـ يكون يوم القيامة أقرب 
إلى الله انت أم هو ...!!

د/ عائض القرني

----------


## سوما

*الأمل لا يكلف شيئاً ,, ولكن فقدانه يكلفنا الكثير ..!!*

----------


## جيهان محمد على

إن التفكير الصحيح والسليم يتكون من حقائق يجب أن تقولها وحقائق يجب أن تسكت عنها .



ريفارول

----------


## سوما

*يـــــــــا أرض الخـــــوف يا لامانة ,, أمـــانــة تسيبـــى جوانــــــــــــــا :
بــــراءة طفــــل كــــــان عايــــــــز يشـوف الصبــح ويـــانــــــــــا ..!*

----------


## nova_n

*ومن يتهبب صعود الجبال يعش أبد الدهر بين الحفر*

----------


## سوما

آللهُمَ لَك آلحمدُ حتى ترضآ ولكَ آلحمد آذآ رضَيتْ ولك آلحمدُ بعد آلرضآ ..

----------


## جوهرة مصر

*من نظر العواقب نجا ومن اعتبر ابصر*

----------


## سوما

*أحياناً رصاصة واحدة تساوى حياة بأكملها..!
ضغطة على الزناد تنتهى عندها الذكريات والأحلام ، يستوى بعدها الحزن والفرح والتاريخ والمستقبل .!*

----------


## nova_n

جولة الباطل ساعة وجولة الحق إلى قيام الساعة

----------


## سوما

صباح الـــــــورد اللى فتح فى جنانين مصــــــــــــــــر ..
 :f:  ..................  :f:  ..................  :f:

----------


## جيهان محمد على

*يارب ...أمطرنى فرحا دون اكتفاء
*

----------


## جيهان محمد على

كُل مافي الأمر تعلمت الصبر على فتنتك , و تدربت أنت الإنتشاء على جرآحي !

مما اعجبنى

----------


## جيهان محمد على

*لا يظهر الحق الذي فيك الا الألم العظيم 
أو الفرح العظيم..*

----------


## سوما

*كُلّمَا كَآنت المُعآنَآه (أشدُّ) قسوَةً .. كَآنَ الحُلم المُتحقق (أكثرُ) جمَآلاً ..!!*

----------


## جيهان محمد على

يعلمون جيداً مانعاني ,,
نشهق بـ أسمائهم ,, !!
ولايكتفون !؟
لهم منا في كل صباح ,, ذكرى ,,
وفي كل ابتسامة ,, أمل ,,
وفي كل نظرة ,, رجاء ,,
ومع كل وتر ,, أمنية ,,
\
صبراً ياقلوباً شامخة ,,
لاترتضي لسنه الطهر تبديلا ,, ::h::

----------


## سوما

> [COLOR=Gray]يعلمون جيداً مانعاني[/COLOR] ,,
> نشهق بـ أسمائهم ,, !!
> ولايكتفون !؟
> لهم منا في كل صباح ,, ذكرى ,,
> وفي كل ابتسامة ,, أمل ,,
> وفي كل نظرة ,, رجاء ,,
> ومع كل وتر ,, أمنية ,,
> \
> صبراً ياقلوباً شامخة ,,
> لاترتضي لسنه الطهر تبديلا ,,


 رائع ما تكتبين ,, رائع ما تنقلين ,, حقيقي أحساسك رائع ..
 :f2:  :f2:  :f2:

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> رائع ما تكتبين ,, رائع ما تنقلين ,, حقيقي أحساسك رائع ..



اشكرك يا سمسمة ربنا يخليكى ليا يارب
 :f2:

----------


## سوما

*كن بطبيعتك رأسمالي في أحزانك أحتفظ بها كلها لنفسك ، و اشتراكي في سعادتك لتوزعها على كل الناس ..!*

----------


## nova_n

*

للزهور لغة تعبيرية خاصة عندما يغيب الكلام ويصعب التعبير وتجف الاقلام
 ويتلعثم اللسان فتبقى وحدها نضرة زاهية لتحمل معاني التعبير



*

----------


## سوما

الراحـــة لا تختبـــئ بيـــن أوراق المـال و لا أوراق الشجر ، الراحة لا تتساقـــط مع حبات المطــر و لا مــع أشعة الشمــس ، 
الراحـــة تنبــع من القلـــب مـــن الإيمـــان بالله ، ففـــي الإيمـــان نرتـــاح و تطمئـــن القلـــوب ..!!

----------


## nova_n

*بين الحب والوقت علاقة أبدية فالحب يقتل الوقت
بسرعة شديدة والوقت يقتل
الحب ببطء شديد ..!!
*

----------


## nova_n

*

أحبك يا أمى*

----------


## مصراويةجدا

كلمة  ::

----------


## طارق ابو رضوان

حين تغيب شمس أحلامكم ---

لا تنتظروا شروق شمس جديدة ---

فقد تتأخر عليكم كثيرا

وحاولوا أنتم أن تبحثوا عنها خلف غيوم الأيام

كى لا تضيع سنواتكم  فى ظلمة الانتظار

----------


## سوما

*الشخص المهم في حياة أغلبنا ليس هو الشخص الذي نشعر بوجوده ولكنه الشخص الذي نشعر بغيابه ..!!*

----------


## سوما

*لـيـس لنـــــــــــا وطــــــن أخــــــــــــر ..!!*

----------


## وجدى محمود

صباح كله حبر
بيرسم أمالنا
يزيح أي مر
يفرح قلوبنا
‏:
الشاعر التكتكي
هيههيههي ::

----------


## وجدى محمود

اللهم توفني ساجدا

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> اللهم توفني ساجدا


تعرف انى انا عندى نفس الامنية دى ؟؟!!

 :f2:

----------


## سوما

> اللهم توفني ساجدا


اللهم أمين يارب العالمين . :f2: .
إلهي كمآ غسلت آلأمَآڪن بآلأَمَطـَآر فاغَسِل قلوَب عَبآدك.. فهم في أشِد آلحآجَة لأن يڪونوا أنـَقـيِآء مَثل " نقَآء " آلمَطر ..!!

----------


## ابن البلد

اللهم صلِّ وسلِّم على نبينا محمدٍ وعلى آله وأصحابه أجمعين ومن تبعهم بإِحسان إلى يوم الدين.

----------


## الشحرورة

*أجرى يا ابن آدم جرى الوحوش
غير نصيبك لن تحوش*

----------


## جيهان محمد على

إننا ننسى أنّ في العالم شيئاً مثل بسمة الأطفال.  ::

----------


## سوما

*" وَلَا تَحْسَبَنَّ اللَّهَ غَافِلًا عَمَّا يَعْمَلُ الظَّالِمُونَ إِنَّمَا يُؤَخِّرُهُمْ لِيَوْمٍ تَشْخَصُ فِيهِ الْأَبْصَارُ "*

----------


## ابن البلد

اللهم إياك نعبد ، ولك نُصلي ونسجد ، وإليك نسعى ونحقدُ ، نرجُو رحمتك ، ونخشى عذابك ، إن عذابك بالكافرين ملحق

----------


## جيهان محمد على

** قُلتْ لِشَجَرةْ الَلوز : حدّثيني عن الله!
فأزهرتْ شَجرة اللوز*

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> *قريت الجملة دي عجبتني قوي قوي 
> 
> لا يمكن لخط المترو أن يربط "السيدة زينب" بــ "مار جرجس" إلا لو مر بـ"الملك الصالح" 
> 
> فعلا احنا محتاجين ملك حاكم صالح يربط بين نسيج هذا الشعب مش يبقى كل همه انه يفرق ما بينا ويبعث على الفتنة*


قلب مصر كتبت الكلام ده 
وانا اتخضيت من عمق وروعة الجملة

----------


## جيهان محمد على

لتلك الروح الغائبة الحاضرة ....
صلوات روحي لك تنادي ..
{ اللهم أمطرها رحمة لا تتوقف أبداً  }

----------


## سوما

*أول مفاتيح الصفاء والانسجام والراحة، إخراج الناس من القلب، وعمارته بالله ..!*

----------


## سوما

*وأنت تعد فطورك، فكر بغيرك... (لا تنس قوت الحمام)
وأنت تخوض حروبك، فكر بغيرك... (لا تنس من يطلبون السلام)
وأنت تعود الي البيت، بيتك، فكر بغيرك... (لا تنس شعب الخيام)
وأنت تنام وتحصي الكواكب، فكر بغيرك.. (ثمة من لم يجد حيزا للمنام)
وأنت تحرر نفسك بالاستعارات، فكر بغيرك... (من فقدوا حقهم في الكلام)
وأنت تفكر بالآخرين البعيدين، فكر بنفسك... (قل: ليتني شمعة في الظلام)

محمود درويش*

----------


## مصراويةجدا

و اهو قطر و ماشى ... ماشى
ناسه مانيماشى ... ماشى

و بلد ف التانية ... ماشى
ناس و ايام فانية ... ماشى

دنيا مادايماشى ... ماشى

و يا دنيا ايش حالك؟ ... حالك

روحنا رايحة لك ... حالك

خايضين أوحالك ... حالك

و سوادك حالك ... حالك


ماهنستعماشى ... ماشى

*سيد حجاب*

----------


## كان زمان

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله

----------


## bedo_ic

كل عام اونتم بخير جميعا
واحشنى جدا المنتدى بقالى زماااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااااااااااااااااان
تحياتى بيدوووووووووووووووووووو  من داخل مصر المحروسه

----------


## سوما

يارب .. يارب .. يااااااااااااااااااارب

----------


## حكيم عيووون

ياترى 
نحن نريد الكتيرة أوى
بتخلى الناس تبعد عن بعض
وبتقطع خيوط المودة ؟
!!!!!

----------


## Ctc Academy

سبحان الله وبحمدة سبحان الله العظيم

----------


## سوما

قال الله تعالى :
وَلَقَدْ يَسَّرْنَا الْقُرْآنَ لِلذِّكْرِ فَهَلْ مِن مُّدَّكِرٍ (22)
سورة القمر .

----------


## جيهان محمد على

"قَالَ إِنَّمَا أَشْكُو بَثِّي وَحُزْنِي إِلَى اللَّهِ وَأَعْلَمُ مِنَ اللَّهِ مَا لا تَعْلَمُونَ" (يوسف:86).

----------


## كان زمان

أفرجها علينا يارب  وعلي كل مهموم

----------


## the_chemist

اللهم مالك الملك والملكوت 

نسألك باسمك الأعظم الذى إذا دعيت به أجبت وإذا سُألت به أعطيت

أن تفّرج عنا همومنا وكربنا وترفع عنا البلاء والهم والشقاء

وترزقنا الرزق الحلال وأن توسع لنا فيه

----------


## سوما

*يارب أرحمنا برحمتك الواسعة ياااااااااارب ..*

----------


## سوما

قال الله تعالى :
*يَخْتَصُّ بِرَحْمَتِهِ مَن يَشَاءُ وَاللّهُ ذُو الْفَضْلِ الْعَظِيمِ* (74) 
سورة آل عمران .

----------


## أيام وبنعيشها

يارب 

 عبــاد ينتظرون فرجـا قريبا فبشـــــرهم 

 وعبــاد يسألونـك شفـاء فاشفيهــم 

وعبـــاد يريدون فرجـا لهمـهم ففرج كربتهم 

 وعبـــاد يريدون رحمتك ف ارحمهم  يا ارحم الراحميــــن 

وارزقنـــــا من حيـــث لا نحتســـب

----------


## جيهان محمد على

تعلّموا العطاء حتى في ظروفكم الخانقة , تعلّموا  كيف تهدون النور لمن حولكم 
وإن كانت خفاياكم حالكة جداً ,
تعلّموا أن تهبوا  لأحبابكم إبتسامة , وإن كنتم تبكون , ابذلوا ,
فثواب العطاء سيمسح متاعبكم ,  ويخبئ لكم فرجاً من حيث لا تحتسبون 
"ولأجر الآخرة أكبر"

----------


## جيهان محمد على

يا رب .. 
أسألك في هذا اليوم الفضيل ..
من هذا الشهر الكريم ..
ألا تحرم أمواتنا مما قسمته لنا في هذا الشهر ..
من رحمة ومغفرة وعتق من النار ..
يا رب ..
قد انقطع بهم الدعاء والعمل ..
ولا حول لهم ولا قوة .. 
اللهم ارحم قلة حيلتهم ..
وأنر قبورهم .. 
اللهم أشهدك أني ذكرتهم ..
فارزقني بمن يذكرني بالدعاء ..
حين تنقطع بي الأسباب .. 
اللهم آمين ..

----------


## جيهان محمد على

اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## غادة جاد

*سُئل حكيم : ماذا تشتهي ؟ 
قال : عافية يوم .
فقيل له : ألست في العافية سائر الأيام ؟
قال : العافية أن يمر بك اليوم بلا ذنب .*

----------


## kethara

*الانتصارات الوحيدة التي تدوم أبداً ولا تترك وراءها الأسى
هي انتصاراتنا على أنفسنا
*

----------


## كان زمان

اكيد لسه الدنيا بخير مهما قبلنا في حيتنا ناس قليله الخير

----------


## جيهان محمد على

[أن أرفع أنواع الوعي هو وعي الذات , وتقبل النقد مؤشر النضج ولاتنجو يوم القيامة إلا نفس لوامة , ومن تحمل النقد كان من القديسيين , فلا تسكر النفس بخمر كالثناء , وليس مثل النقد حنظلا وعلقماً , ولا مثل المدح عسلا . مع هذا فالنقد هو الذي يصحح وحدة العمل الناجحة , كضرورة مطلقة , بعد التصور النظري والممارسة العملية ]



فلسفتي / خالص جلبي

----------


## عادل الشرقاوي

*هناك شيء واحد أسوأ من أن يتكلم الناس عنك 
وهو ألا يتكلم الناس عنك

أوسكار وايلد*

----------


## جيهان محمد على

نوايا الشر المسبقة ، النيات المبطنة ، عمى الأرواح ، يجعلون من شخص بليد عبوة ناسفة لكل الأشياء حوله ـ لبلادته ينسى كل مواثيقه بطرفة قبح - عين !..

----------


## the_chemist

*أعجب كل العجب ممن يُطالبون الدنيا كلها بالديموقراطية وعندما تتطالبهم بها تتحول بقدرة قادر إلي ديموأراطية*

*وعجبى*

----------


## جيهان محمد على

The best thing in life is finding someone
who knows all of your flaws, mistakes,
and weaknesses and still thinks you're
completely amazing.

----------


## كان زمان

*نحن اكثر سعاده مما نعتقد وأشد حزننا مما يظن الاخريين!!*

----------


## kethara

*حين يتعمد الآخرين فهمك بطريقة خاطئة
لا ترهق نفسك بالتبرير
فقط أدر ظهرك لهم وأستمتع بالحياة
*

----------


## جيهان محمد على

*سرعة التصديق وسرعة الإنكار من علامات السذاجة .

----------


## zizoYAzizo

*اللهم رحمتك أرجو فلا تكِلني إلى نفسي طرفة عينٍ، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إِله إِلا أنت*

----------


## نوسة

*وحشتونى كتييييييييييييييير*

----------


## sltan el4ram

لا اله الا الله                                                                                                                                                            سيدنا محمد رسول الله عليه افضل الصلاة والسلام

----------


## nova_n



----------


## sltan el4ram

لا اله الا انت سبحانك انى كنت من الظالمين

----------


## الطيف المسافر

الذئب ما كان ليكون ذئباً لو لم تكن الخرافُ خرافا

----------


## kethara



----------


## zizoYAzizo

*اللهم صلِّ وسلِّم على نبينا محمدٍ وعلى آله وأصحابه أجمعين ومن تبعهم بإِحسان إلى يوم الدين*

----------


## nariman

..You say it best when you say nothing at all

----------


## nova_n

*لا معنى للإخلاص إطلاقاً إذا اقتصر على كونه ضيف الحضور فقط...

*

----------


## محمد أمير

*الأمس أصبح بعيدا بكل أوزاره
واليوم مشرق متشبع بالأمل
وغدا لى ان اصدقه كيفما شئت
لانه حق مؤكد
*

----------


## nova_n

*


لكل شيئ معنى حتى الصمت*

----------


## الطيف المسافر

يقولون لـ آجل عين تكرم مدينه
                                              هذا المثل مبني بليّآ درآسه 
                                                            اللي يهينك لازم انك تهينه
                                                                        خذ المدينه و هدهآ فوق رأسه

----------


## zizoYAzizo

*اللهم إني أعوذ بك من يوم السوء، ومن ليلة السوء، ومن ساعة السوء، ومن صاحب السوء، ومن جار السوء في دار المقامة*

----------


## nariman

ما أجهل الناس الذين يتوهمون أن المحبة تتولد بالمعاشرة الطويلة و المرافقة المستمرة ، إن المحبة الحقيقية هي ابنة التفاهم الروحي و إن لم يتم هذا التفاهم بلحظة واحدة فإنه لايتم بعام و لا بجيل كامل . 

جبران خليل جبران

----------


## nova_n

*


عش كل يوم فى حياتك كأنه اليوم الأخير
فأحد الايام سيكون ذلك*

----------


## kethara

*ربما يبيع الأنسان شيئا قد شراه
ولكن من غير المنطقى ان يبيع قلبا قد هواه
*

----------


## جيهان محمد على

الأصحاب خمسة :
فصاحب كالهواء لا يستغنى عنه .
وصديق كالغذاء لا عيش إلا به ، ولكن ربما ساء طعمه ، أو صعب هضمه .
وصاحب كالدواء مرٌ كريه ، ولكن لابد منه أحياناً .
وصاحب كالصهباء تلذّ شاربها ، ولكنها تودى بصحته وشرفه .
وصاحب كالبلاء .

أما الذي كالهواء . فهو الذي يفيدك في دينك وينفعك في دنياك ، وتلذك عشرته ، وتمتعك صحبته .
وأما الذي هو كالغذاء ، فهو الذي يفيدك في الدنيا والدين ، لكنه يزعجك أحياناً بغلظته وثقل دمه وجفاء طبعه .
وأما الذي هو كالدواء ، فهو الذي تضطرك الحاجة إليه ، وينالك النفع منه ، ولا يرضيك دينه ولا تسليك عشرته .
وأما الذي هو كالصهباء ، فهو الذي يبلغك لذتك وينيلك رغبتك ، ولكن يفسد خلقك ، ويهلك آخرتك .
وأما الذي هو كالبلاء ، فهو الذي لا ينفعك في دنيا ولا دين ، ولا يمتعك بعشرة ولا حديث ، ولكن لا بد لك من صحبته .



للشيخ علي الطنطاوي رحمه الله,,

----------


## nova_n

*أفعل ما تشعر به فى اعماق قلبك
لانك لن تسلم من الأنتقاد*

----------


## nova_n

*لا تدع الاشياء الصغيرة تدمر صداقتك
الغالية مع الاخرين
فالصداقة الحقيقية تاج على رؤوس البشر
لا يدركها الا اصحاب القلوب الفارغة
وسكان الجدران الخاوية*

----------


## سوما



----------


## محمد أمير

*


الزمن يفرض علينا سؤال
ولكن بعد البحث والتنقيب 
وجدت كل أجاباته محـــــــال*

----------


## سوما

* اللهم إنا نسألك العفو والعافية في الدنيا والآخرة .. أمين*

----------


## صفحات العمر

*وسيبك يا جدع سيبك 
من النابح ومـــ المنبوح
وصفى الروح .. تشوف أكتر 
قوالة الخلق ف الباطل 
غبار خانق 
مغمق لمعة الأخضر 
لا حرفك وحده هيشيله
ولا حرفى الحــزين ..
 يقـــــدر 
فعبّر بس عن جوعك 
وحـب الناس
وفكر بس ف دموعك 
على اللى مات من الإحساس*
*هتشعر إن موجوعك
ضمير عايش 
وبتحبك عشانه الناس
محمد سعيد*

----------


## nova_n

> *وسيبك يا جدع سيبك 
> من النابح ومـــ المنبوح
> وصفى الروح .. تشوف أكتر 
> قوالة الخلق ف الباطل 
> غبار خانق 
> مغمق لمعة الأخضر 
> لا حرفك وحده هيشيله
> ولا حرفى الحــزين ..
>  يقـــــدر 
> ...



الاستاذ القدير محمد سعيد

الله على الكلام الموزون فى الشعر والمشاعر
جميل قوى حضرتك المعنى 
كل سنة وحضرتك طيب وعيد سعيد

----------


## جيهان محمد على

*كل عام وأنتم إلي الرضا أقرب, إلي السعادة أقرب, إلي الحلم أقرب
 إلي الله أقرب, كل عام وأنتم بخير .*

----------


## ابن البلد

فاضل لي تكه وأرمي نفسي من بلكونة مدينة نصر 
 :Sad:

----------


## سوما

إذا خنقكْ دُخاّن الألم ، فَ إفتح نافِذة الدُعاء لِ يتجّدد الهواءْ..

يااااااااااا رب

----------


## nova_n

*أطهر ما فى الحياة قلب طفل
فحافظ على قلبك
حتى لا تلوثة الحيـــــاة*

----------


## ندى الايام

لا ينبذ الا منبوذ

----------


## kethara

*اننا ننسى أخطاؤنا بسرعة ، لأن احداً لايذكرنا بها 
لايستطيع انسان مهما بلغت ثروته ان يشتري شبابه الذي راح 
ولا ان يحيى حب لم يولد*

----------


## صفحات العمر

> الاستاذ القدير محمد سعيد 
> الله على الكلام الموزون فى الشعر والمشاعر
> جميل قوى حضرتك المعنى 
> كل سنة وحضرتك طيب وعيد سعيد


الجميلة نوفا 
كل عام وانت اجمل زهرات أبناء مصر  ::

----------


## صفحات العمر

اللى عايز يقارن الطليعة الثورية اللى دفعت بالدم 
فى التحرير والقائد إبراهيم والسويس وأغلب محافظات مصر 
بالغالبية الصامتة فى العباسية !!!
هقوله لا مؤخذة بقى كاب ثورى أفضل من ألف صامت
وبقول كاب عشان ربنا كر م بنى أدم

----------


## جيهان محمد على

اللهم اجعلني لكَ ذكّاراً، لكَ شكّاراً، لكَ رهّاباً، لكَ مطواعاً، لكَ مخبتاً، وإليكَ أوّاه منيبا.

----------


## مصراويةجدا

ﺻﻠﻮﺁ . . ﻋﻠﻰ . . ﻣﻦ . . ﺑﻜﻰ . .
ﺷﻮﻗﺂ . .
ﻟﺮﺅﻳﺘﻨﺂ

----------


## أحمد ناصر

عليه الصلاة والسلام

----------


## مصراويةجدا

كل رجل جميل تسكن تفاصيله أنثى أجمل

وكل أنثى باهته يتسبب في آلامها رجل أحمق !

لـ خالد الباتلي

----------


## صفحات العمر

اللى باقى قلب شايف والعنين مش معصوبين
عقل مش يادوب منور لأ دا فاهم يبقى مين
اللى باقى .. حلم أحلام الصبيه
واحنا مش ... مخيرين

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> اللى عايز يقارن الطليعة الثورية اللى دفعت بالدم 
> فى التحرير والقائد إبراهيم والسويس وأغلب محافظات مصر 
> بالغالبية الصامتة فى العباسية !!!
> هقوله لا مؤخذة بقى كاب ثورى أفضل من ألف صامت
> وبقول كاب عشان ربنا كر م بنى أدم


 ::  ::  ::

----------


## جيهان محمد على

ربي أنبتْ لي أجنحة من غمام 
أريد أن أطير 
أن يبللني ندى ترشه النجوم 
أن أرى أحلام الصغار
ودعاء العجائز 
ونوايا الطيبين تصعد للسماء ..*

----------


## nova_n

أن لم تكن مساهم فى الحل
اذن فأنت جزء من المشكلة

----------


## جيهان محمد على

"Don't be pushed by your problems; be led by your dreams."

----------


## أحمد ناصر

قلبى المتيم فجأة أصبح حجر
ومحا حروفه من جزوع الشجر
رحت لطبيبى أسأله علتى
قال لى ده قلبك ده أصابه الضجر
عجبى

----------


## حكيم عيووون

*واحد وطن شيش بيش
بالحظ مايجيش
ولابرمية زهر ودُعا الدراويش*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

بين اللعب ما أضألك
يا لعبة نونو بزمبلك
تمشى ف مكانك خطوتين
ويقول لسانك كلمتين
عاش الملك
مات الملك

----------


## جيهان محمد على

تصبحوا على خير

----------


## محمد أمير

*عـــندمـــا يـــوزع " الله " الأقدار ، و لا يمـــنحـك شيئـــا تريـــده ،
فأدرك تـــمامـــا أن " الله " سيمـــنحك شيئـــا أجـــمل ،
شيئـــا يعجـــز الجميـــع عن منحـــك ايـــاه ،
انهـــا ثقتك بربـــك ،
ربـــي اجعـــل حياتـــي أجمـــل من كـــل التوقعــات،
واجمل من كل ماتمنيته ولم احصل عليه


*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

لا إله إلا الله محمد رسول الله

----------


## أحمد ناصر

اللهم صلى على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم
وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم
إنك حميد مجيد

----------


## أحمد ناصر

تصبحوا على خير

----------


## ابن البلد

وانت من أهل الخير يا ابو حميد 
 :f:  :f:

----------


## ابن البلد

أوقات بنصدق الكلام لاننا عايزين نصدقه
مش لانه صدق

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> أوقات بنصدق الكلام لاننا عايزين نصدقه
> مش لانه صدق


بالضبط كده يا أبوحميد
دى حاجة ب نقع فيها كلنا
ولو بذلنا مجهود فى تحرى الحقيقة لإستطعنا التمييز بين الصدق والكذب وبين الحقيقى والزائف

----------


## جيهان محمد على

* المستحيلات التى لايمكن ان تتحقق بالعالم*

*  .*
*  .*
*  .*
*  ...*
*  ...*
*  .*
*  ..*
*  .*
*  .*
*  ..*
*  .*
*  .*
*  ..*
*  .*
*  .*
*  .*
*  .*
*  .*
*  .*
*  .*
*  .*
*  .*
*  .*
*  .*
*  -1 مستحيل تقدر تغسل عيونك بالصابون.*
*  .*
*  -2 مستحيل تقدر تعد شعر راسك.*
*  .*
*  -3 مستحيل تقدر تتنفس وانت مطلع لسانك.*





































































دخل لسانك بقى يا 
أستاذ انت وهى 
فضحتوووووونا
 :: 
الحمد لله على نعمة العقل 
 :2: 

ههههههههههههههه

تصبحوا على خيييييير

----------


## أحمد ناصر

تصبحوا على خير

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> تصبحوا على خير


يا خلاااااسى ع العسل...!!
هو مالحقش ياكل السميطة بتاعته ولا أيه ::

----------


## مصراويةجدا

في حد ينام دلوقتي؟
انتوا معندكوش مذاكرة ولا إيه؟  ::

----------


## ابن البلد

اللهم صلِّ وسلِّم على نبينا محمدٍ وعلى آله وأصحابه أجمعين ومن تبعهم بإِحسان إلى يوم الدين.

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> يا خلاااااسى ع العسل...!!
> هو مالحقش ياكل السميطة بتاعته ولا أيه


ههههههههههه
الظاهر كده فعلا

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> في حد ينام دلوقتي؟
> انتوا معندكوش مذاكرة ولا إيه؟


يا سلام
فين أيام السهر؟
زمان كنت كائن ليلى
بس خلاص بقى
للضرورة أحكام
 ::

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> اللهم صلِّ وسلِّم على نبينا محمدٍ وعلى آله وأصحابه أجمعين ومن تبعهم بإِحسان إلى يوم الدين.


عليه الصلاة وأزكى السلام

----------


## أحمد ناصر

تصبحوا على خير

----------


## ابن البلد

> تصبحوا على خير


 :: 
ياعم بقه الصور القاتله دي 
 :: 
الأطفال دي بتكون حلوة في الصور بس
لكن الحقيقة 
يا ساتر الستر يارب
 :: 

وانت من أهل الخير يا أبو حميد
نهارك مربي من اللي البنت ملحقتش تأكله ده 
 ::

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> ياعم بقه الصور القاتله دي 
> 
> الأطفال دي بتكون حلوة في الصور بس
> لكن الحقيقة 
> يا ساتر الستر يارب
> 
> 
> وانت من أهل الخير يا أبو حميد
> نهارك مربي من اللي البنت ملحقتش تأكله ده



فعلا والله يا أبوحميد
الطفل أثناء النوم بيبقى زى الملاك الطاهر
لكن أثناء الإستيقاظ بيكون جن مصور
 :: 
شوف يا عم التوست قد إيه 
العيال تاكل التوست
والأبهات تطفح الكوتة
 :: 
مساءك أحلى من المربى وأطرى من التوست
 ::

----------


## أحمد ناصر

ياااااااااااااااااه
كان يوم صعب جدا
سبحان الله إنه عدى أخيرا
عايز أنام نوم إتنين من كتر التعب
تصبحوا على خير

----------


## صفحات العمر

*مليون سلامه عليك يا أبو قلب زى الماس
دا الحب من ربنا والكره م الـخناس
جوه القلوب يا خطيب فنك وأخلاقك
واللى معاه ربنا يسكن قلوب الناس*




*أسأل الله العظيم ان يعود الينا الكابتن محمود الخطيب سالما معاف 
مشمولا برعاية الله وحفظه آمين*
  ::

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> *مليون سلامه عليك يا أبو قلب زى الماس
> دا الحب من ربنا والكره م الـخناس
> جوه القلوب يا خطيب فنك وأخلاقك
> واللى معاه ربنا يسكن قلوب الناس*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *أسأل الله العظيم ان يعود الينا الكابتن محمود الخطيب سالما معاف 
> مشمولا برعاية الله وحفظه آمين*


 ربنا يشفيه ويشفى كل مريض
 :f2:

----------


## أحمد ناصر

تصبحوا على خير

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> يا سلام
> فين أيام السهر؟
> زمان كنت كائن ليلى
> بس خلاص بقى
> للضرورة أحكام


ودلوقتي بقيت كائن لبنى؟  ::

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> ودلوقتي بقيت كائن لبنى؟


 ::

----------


## أحمد ناصر

تصبحوا على خير

----------


## ابن البلد

وأنا كمان أقولكم
تصبحوا على خير وأحلام سعيدة
 :f:  :f:

----------


## الشاطر حسن

*لما تلقى جوه الأماكن 
ورد ساكن 
وشوية حاجات متمكنة
يبقى تصبح من كل قلبك
على كل واحد وواحدة هنا
صباح الخير
لصحبة حلوة
وناس جميلة
في قلوبنا ساكنة
*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

صباح الفل
نفسى الشمس تدفى الجو وآخد يوم أجازة للتنزه

----------


## جيهان محمد على

و لأن ديمومة الحرب لا تنتهي لن يبقى للسلام خلود

----------


## أحمد ناصر

تصبحوا على خير

----------


## ابن البلد

وانت من أهل الخير يا ابو حميد

وتصبحوا جميعا على خيرا
 :f2:

----------


## أحمد ناصر



----------


## ابن البلد

اللهم رحمتك أرجو فلا تكِلني إلى نفسي طرفة عينٍ، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إِله إِلا أنت سبحانك أني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## نوورا

حسبى الله ونعم الوكيل أحتسبتهم عندك يارب
قتلانا وموتانا من التراس الأهلى أبناء مصر
أستودعتهم عند الله الذى لا تضيع ودائعه

----------


## مصراويةجدا

*والله هي دايرة واحدة كلنا محطوطين جواها ..
 في الأول تلاقي اللي مات ده حد عمرك ما شفته ولا تعرف عنه حاجة فتزعل شوية وتنسى
 وبعدين الدايرة تضيق شوية..
 فتلاقي اللي مات ده حد طلع في التليفزيون او أدمن لصفحة بتعجبك او عامل  فيديو حلو على يوتيوب قبل كده وقال كلمتين اثروا فيك او ضحكوك فتتأثر شوية  اكتر من الشوية اللي فاتوا وبعدين تنسى..
 وبعدين الدايرة تضيق اكتر..
 واللي مات يكونوا ناس عدوا جنبك في الشوارع وكتفك خبط في كتفهم ومركزتش فيالملامح بس تحسن انك بتحن للوشوش..فتتأثر أوي
 وبعدين تضيق الدايرة اكتر واكتر..
 فتلاقي اللي مات ده زميل دراسة قديم او مدرس كنت بتحترمه في المدرسة او ابن الجيران..فتكتئب
 وبعدين تضيق وتضيق..
 لحد ما توصل لحد من عيلتك او من صحابك القريبين..فتنهاااااار

 وبعدين تضيق وتضيق وتضيق.لحد.........

 فياريت تفهم من الأول إن الدايرة هدفها رقبتك ..*

----------


## nova_n

> *والله هي دايرة واحدة كلنا محطوطين جواها ..
>  في الأول تلاقي اللي مات ده حد عمرك ما شفته ولا تعرف عنه حاجة فتزعل شوية وتنسى
>  وبعدين الدايرة تضيق شوية..
>  فتلاقي اللي مات ده حد طلع في التليفزيون او أدمن لصفحة بتعجبك او عامل  فيديو حلو على يوتيوب قبل كده وقال كلمتين اثروا فيك او ضحكوك فتتأثر شوية  اكتر من الشوية اللي فاتوا وبعدين تنسى..
>  وبعدين الدايرة تضيق اكتر..
>  واللي مات يكونوا ناس عدوا جنبك في الشوارع وكتفك خبط في كتفهم ومركزتش فيالملامح بس تحسن انك بتحن للوشوش..فتتأثر أوي
>  وبعدين تضيق الدايرة اكتر واكتر..
>  فتلاقي اللي مات ده زميل دراسة قديم او مدرس كنت بتحترمه في المدرسة او ابن الجيران..فتكتئب
>  وبعدين تضيق وتضيق..
> ...


*أختى بهية

صدقينى كلامك صح الصح كل مرة الدايرة بتضيق جدا جدا
ووصلت ازهرة شباب العائلة ولا نعلم من عليه الدور

حسبى الله ونعم الوكيل*

----------


## nova_n

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
{الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُم مُّصِيبَةٌ قَالُواْ إِنَّا لِلّهِ وَإِنَّـا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعونَ }
{كُلُّ مَنْ عَلَيْهَا فَانٍ وَيَبْقَى وَجْهُ رَبِّكَ ذُو الْجَلَالِ وَالْإِكْرَامِ }
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
(( يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَرْضِيَّةً
فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي ))
صدق الله العظيم

----------


## zizoYAzizo

حسبى الله ونعم الوكيل

----------


## أحمد ناصر

اللهم أرنا الحق حقا وأرزقنا إتباعه
وأرنا الباطل باطلا وأرزقنا إجتنابه

----------


## جيهان محمد على

فعلى مثل أهل حمص تبكي البواكي . . !!

----------


## نوورا

*

وبشر الصابرين الذين إذا أصابتهم مصيبة قالوا
إنا لله وأنا اليه راجعون*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*ياليت كل مشاكل حياتي هي انت .. كان اطمأن قلبي انه سيأتي يوم وتنتهي .

 بقلم / هايدى دياب*

----------


## ابن البلد

حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل

----------


## نوورا

*وداعاً أيها البطل ... لفقدك تدمع المقل

بقاع الأرض قد حزنت ... لبعدك واشتكى الطلل

ففي الدنيا تلاقينا ... وفي الأخرى لنا الأمل

ونسأل ربنا المولى ... وفي الأسحار نبتهل

بأن نلقاك في فرح ... بدار ما بها ملل

بجنات ورضات ... بها سادتنا الرسل

بها الأحباب قاطبة ... بها الأنهار والحلل

بها الحور تنادينا ... بصوت ماله مثل

بها أبطال أمتنا ... بها شهداؤنا الأول*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*مصر تريد أن تقول لشعبها ..

فقدت صوابي لحظة ولكن كانت أروع لحظة لأنها جعلتني أعود أقوى بكثير .

بقلم / هايدى دياب*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

لك يوم يا ظالم
ما تفرحش قوى
اليوم ده قريب جدا

----------


## نوورا

*

المجد للشهداء ، المجد للشهداء ، المجد للشهداء
ده انس اصغر شهداء بورسعيد14سنة*

----------


## محمد أمير

*وبشر الصابرين الذين إذا أصابتهم مصيبة قالوا
إنا لله وأنا اليه راجعون*

----------


## محمد أمير

*أعلم 
ان الحب باق
والحق باق
والصدق باق
والطهر باق
والجولة لمن صبر*

----------


## مصراويةجدا

ليه بتضحكي ف كل الصور 
 هي الصور معناها ايه ؟
 تسجيل للحظه من الزمن 
 توثيق حاجات من عمرنا 
 فيها اللي غالي بالقوي 
 و ساعات حاجات ملهاش تمن 
 ليه بتضحكي ف كل الصور 
 و العمر مش كله فرح 
 ليه مصوره النص السعيد 
 وراميه باقي المسأله 
 الحزن لازم ينطبع في الالبومات 
 علشان تملي نفتكر تلك الحاجات 
 منعيدش حاجه منها 
 و نرى الأمور على اصلها 
 لكن صحيح معرفش أنا 
 ليه بتضحكي في كل الصور ؟؟

----------


## نوورا

*

لا تدع الأشياء الصغيرة تدمر صداقتك الغالية
مع الاخرين
*

----------


## نوورا

* ليس الانتصار أن تتغلب على الآخرين ولا أن تتفوق عليهم ..

    انما الانتصار الحقيقي أن لا يستطيع الآخرون العيش بدونك 
*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

جلال عامر
صحيح عندنا أغذية فاسدة ومياه ملوثة وأدوية مغشوشة لكن الحياة الديمقراطية سليمة

----------


## مصراويةجدا

*متوضبيش باقي الدولاب

 سيبي حاجتي ف كل حتة

 واما يحنيكي الغياب
 
 إمسكي ف كم الجاكيتة

 طرطشة معجون حلاقتي

 ع المراية

 أو تاريخ مكتوب بخطي

 ف ضهر صورة

 شعرة شابكة مِني

 ف قماش الملاية

 كعب تذكرتين

 لحفلة

 أو فاتورة

 سيبي حاجتي عايشة عندِك

 لجل اعيش

 خلي ليا عليكي

 مِيت شباك وشيش

 واما تطفي النور لوحدك

 متخافيش

 وامسكي دراعي المعلق

 ..

 في الجاكيتة
 




______________________مصطفى إبراهيم وأحمد العايدي*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> *متوضبيش باقي الدولاب
> 
>  سيبي حاجتي ف كل حتة
> 
>  واما يحنيكي الغياب
>  
>  إمسكي ف كم الجاكيتة
> 
>  طرطشة معجون حلاقتي
> ...


المشاركة دى يا سارة ذكرتنى بحكاية عن إعرابى أراد السفر
فقال لإمرأته
عدى السنين لغيبتى وذرى الشهور فإنهن قصار
فردت عليه قائلة
فأذكر صبابتنا إليك وشوقنا وارحم بناتك إنهن صغار

فقعد ولم يسافر
 ::

----------


## أحمد ناصر



----------


## نوورا

*ربما لا نملك القدرة على إسعاد الآخرين ولكننا نستطيع أن نبعد عنهم أشواك الألم ..!*

----------


## nova_n

*الجمال

صورة فوتوغرافية يحولها الزمن إلى صورة كاريكاتيرية
*

----------


## nova_n

*التشاؤم

هو ذلك الشخص الذي يرى أن التاء حرف في كلمة الموت
دون أن يربطها لتكون آخر حرف من كلمه
حياة*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

تصبحوا على خير

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*اسكت خالص

 الحقيقة تبقى عندي سبنى أقولهالك

 خسارة فيك كل دقيقة من عمري ادتهالك .

 هايدى دياب*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

من أطرف تعليقات بريد الأهرام التى قرأتها منذ سنوات ولا زالت ملتصقة بذاكرتى
أرسل أحد القراء رسالة قال فيها:
تخيلت نفسى وأولادى حول حمام السباحة حينما قالت المذيعة فى نهاية الإرسال
تسبحوا على خير
 :: 
تصبحوا على خير أعزائى أعضاء المنتدى
 ::

----------


## الشحرورة

*كم من واحد ضحكنى
وكم واحد تعبنى وبكانى
والفضل للنسيان
والمهم تكون أنسان
ولا تنسى ان انا امبارح
وانهردة وبكرة لسانى
م الأهل والخلان

الشحـــــــــرورة
*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

فتافيت القلب اللى ف قلبى أحلام للغد
مليانة براءة وجراءة بتفوق الحد
وتضيف البسمة على الرسمة وتمد اليد
للى بيتألم ويقاسى وأنا ياما قاسيت

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*ثـلاثة ضيـوف يـأتون بـلا مـوعد مسـبق 
 (( الحـب .. الحـظ .. المـوت )) .*

----------


## اسكندرانى

*حينما اراك تغزل اكاذيبك كالعنكبوت

واراك تبنى من روث فرسى قصرك 

اعلم وقتها حجم انتصارى

واعلم ايضا انك لن تكون ابدا فارس 

فيكفيك فقط ان تسير خلفى 

او 

 تنتحر


*

----------


## أحمد ناصر



----------


## kethara

*
الأصــــدقاء الطيبون الذين نحبـــهم كشــجرة الياسمين
لا تكتفي بأن تظلك ....بل لا تترك إلا معـــطرا بعبيرها
فأسعــــد الله من هم زهـــور الياسمين في حياتنا


*

----------


## الشحرورة

> *
> الأصــــدقاء الطيبون الذين نحبـــهم كشــجرة الياسمين
> لا تكتفي بأن تظلك ....بل لا تترك إلا معـــطرا بعبيرها
> فأسعــــد الله من هم زهـــور الياسمين في حياتنا
> 
> 
> *


 *
الغالية قيثارة

طبعا انا منهم دول الياسمينات
يا أرق أجمل ياسمينة
طقم روقان على الصيح 
هههههههههههههههههههههههه
منورة يا قمر

*

----------


## الشحرورة

*غريب أمر بعض الناس 
يقتحمون حياتنا من غير دعوة 
ويفرضون أنفسهم علينا بالقوة 
وعندما نعتاد عليهم ونحبهم 
يذهبون فجآة كما جاءوا 
ويختفون في أحرج لحظات الشوق..

علشان كده متحبش غريب
لانه زى ما جه
هيرحل ويغيب*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

القلوب كالأراضى..خصبة أو جرداء

----------


## loly_h

*كانت القسوة خطيئتك وكان الكبرياء خطيئتي وحين التحمت الخطيئتان كان الفراق مولودهما الجهنمي

لِــ غادة السمان...*

----------


## مصراويةجدا

إن لم تستطع ان تدهش الحاضرين بذكائك ..فحيرهم بغبائك  ::   ::   ::

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> اسمك منحوت في أجفاني
> فلا تحاول محوه
> أنا أصلي من اجل ان اراك في الظلمة
> 
> أنا أصلي لإسقاط الأنا من حياتك
> 
> عندها ستكون جميل بلا نهاية ...
> 
> أيه الأنا .. سمو الحب يأمرك بالرحيل من حياتنا .







مساء الخير

----------


## kethara

* لاتندم على اي احساس صادق بذلته فالطيور لاتأخذ مقابل لتغريدها*

----------


## zizoYAzizo

يا عسكرى
ياعسكري ..

يا عسكري واقف بالفرس على جتتي ..

لا انت البطل ولا انت فتوة حتتي ..
... 
يوم ما تقول هاخد البلد ..

هقولك خدها بس على جثتي ..



يا عسكري بالبندقية

ما هتقدر تحجب قرص الشمس اللي جاية ..

وإن يوم طلعت رصاصتك في قلبي ..

هموت أنا ..

بس عمر ما تتقتل القضية ..


يا عسكري كَتِّف إيديا ..

و امسح حروفي من شفايفي ..

و غمم عينيا ..

لكن اوعاك تفكر إني ممكن أنحني ..

و تركب عليا ..


يا عسكري رصص جنودك ..

كبِّل إيديا و إملا بينا سجونك ..

لا عمرك هتشوف دمعتي ..

ولا عمر قلبي يعيش في كونك ..


يا عسكري كسَّر كمان ..

و شخبط على رسمي

و امسح جدران ثورتي ..

و غيّر حروف إسمي ..

زي ما شافه مبارك ..

بكره تشوف حسمي ..


يا عسكري إكدب كمان ..

زي ما كانوا بيكدبوا أيام زمان ..

فكرك ممكن ارتجع ..

و الشهيد واقف يراقب م الجنان ..!


إديني بلدي و دولتي ..

وارجع مكانك ..

أديك أمان .............!!!

’’لــــ صلاح جاهي

----------


## كان زمان

سبحان مغير الاحوال يغير ولا يتغير

----------


## nova_n

*

بهم بدونهم سوف تستمر الحياة
*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

لو لم أكن مصريا لوددت أن أكون مصريا
الزعيم مصطفى كامل

----------


## kethara



----------


## kethara

*لا شيئ يمتعنى أكثر
من لحظة صمت مع نفسى احاول جاهدة
الا تهرب منى*

----------


## loly_h

*
هُنالكَ..
قطارات ستُسافر من دوننا.. 
وطائرات لن تأخُذُنا أبعد من أنفُسنا ..

هُنالك في أعماقنا ركنٌ لا يتوقف فيه المطر..
... هُنالك أمطار لا تسقي سِوى الدفاتر..

هُناك مواسم للمفكرات الفارغة .. 
والأيام المتشابهة البيضاء.. 

هُنالك مواسم , لا علاقةَ لها بالفصول !
أحلام مستغانمي*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*لا تسألني لما نضيع ..؟!

 لأن هذه هي حدود امكانياتك في الحفاظ على حبي

 لا تملك سوى ان تضيعني .

هايدى دياب*

----------


## angel

نفاق عظيم ان ننادي حبيب الأمس:" يا صديقي"

----------


## nariman

أحيانا أكثر ما نخشى فعله هو بالضبط ما علينا فعله كي نتحرر من التفكير فيه.

----------


## أحمد ناصر

تصبحوا على خير

----------


## الشحرورة

*النجاح سلم لا تستطيع تسلقه ويداك في جيبك
*

----------


## محمد أمير

*(الحقـيقـه)
لـؤلـؤة تحتــاج الي غـواص ماهــر
لؤلؤة علي أعماق صغيره جدا ولكن في ماء ضحل
بحيث لا يراها سوي من يبحث عنها وقد تراها كل العيون دون أن تقتنع بها

*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

ملأى السنابل تنحنى بتواضع والشامخات رؤوسهن فوارغ

----------


## صفحات العمر

::

----------


## loly_h

> 


*كعادة محمد سعيــــــد

مبدع ... راقى الحس والإحساس

شكرا محمد 

كلمات فى منتهى الروعة 

دمت لنــــا 

ودام لنــــا رقى إحساسك

*

----------


## loly_h

*يرعبني جدا..
أن أكتشف أني كنت أرسم أحلامي لرجل أعمى 

وكنت أصف مشاعري لرجل أصم 

وأكتب معاناتي لرجل أمي...!!

شهرزاد الخليج*

----------


## نوورا

> 


*الأستاذ محمد سعيد

بجد رائعة رائعة جدا الكلمات
ان شاء الله نسمع الجديد ونقرأ هنا كمان*

----------


## نوورا

*لا تتعجب ممن يمدحك .... فربما رأى مالم تراه
*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

تصبحوا على خير

----------


## kethara

*إذا قابلنا الإساءة بالإساءة ,, فمتى تنتهي الإساءة !
غاندي*

----------


## منى شهاب

*يجب الا نخشى ان نذهب بعيد فالنجاح  ينتظرنا هناك*

----------


## loly_h

*

رجل و امرأة يفترقان

ينفضان الورد عن قلبيهما ،

ينكسران .
... 
يخرج الظلّ من الظلّ

يصيران ثلاثة :

رجلا

و امرأة

و الوقت ...



محمود درويش 
*

----------


## الشاطر حسن

*آآه ثم آآه ثم آآه عندما تبحث عن حبوب الصداع فلاتجدها  وتتمكن الآآه منك عندما تجد من سببه لك قد تناولها كلها . 
والآن أعزائي الهاء ضمير مستتر على من يعود ؟*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*أخذت وقت طويل علشان أوصل ان لما حد يسألني عنك

 أقول بمنتها القوة انك من اللحظة دي بره حياتي 

خلاص حبك مبقاش يضعفني .

هايدى دياب*

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> *آآه ثم آآه ثم آآه عندما تبحث عن حبوب الصداع فلاتجدها  وتتمكن الآآه منك عندما تجد من سببه لك قد تناولها كلها . 
> والآن أعزائي الهاء ضمير مستتر على من يعود ؟*


على الصداع يا ابو الكباتن  ::

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> *أخذت وقت طويل علشان أوصل ان لما حد يسألني عنك
> 
>  أقول بمنتها القوة انك من اللحظة دي بره حياتي 
> 
> خلاص حبك مبقاش يضعفني .
> 
> هايدى دياب*


يا واد يا إندبندنت  ::   ::   ::

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> يا واد يا إندبندنت


جمال اوي وهما بيضحكوا جنب بعض كده
يا كوتي بوتي كوتي كاك  ::

----------


## fordf2000

مشاركتي اني مش هقول غير 

""""" بـــــــــحـــــــبــــــك يـــا مــــــــــــــــــــــصـر  """""

----------


## kethara

*التماس العذر ينجيك من تبعات سوء الظن وما يحدثه في قلبك من الهم والحزن
*

----------


## صفحات العمر

> *كعادة محمد سعيــــــد*
> 
> *مبدع ... راقى الحس والإحساس* 
> *شكرا محمد*  
> *كلمات فى منتهى الروعة*  
> *دمت لنــــا*  
> *ودام لنــــا رقى إحساسك* 
> 
> **


فنانة ابناء مصر المتألقة / لولى
 أدامك الله بكل الخير والسعادة اختى الغاليه 
وحفظك من كل سوء
لك دائما وابدا كل تقديرى واحترامى :f2:

----------


## صفحات العمر

> *الأستاذ محمد سعيد*
> 
> *بجد رائعة رائعة جدا الكلمات*
> *ان شاء الله نسمع الجديد ونقرأ هنا كمان*


اسعدك الله نورا وبارك فيكِ
هناك الجديد بالفعل مع الفنان المتألق حمزة نمرة 
ربنا ييسر ويشوف النور ويعجبكم 
تحياتى وتقديرى

----------


## صفحات العمر



----------


## نوورا

> 


 *
أستاذ محمد سعيد

روعة المعانى غلبت كل شيئ 
والابداع دائما معك ويجاور كلماتك سلمت يداك
طيب احنا نوقع بايه بس
مفيش أحلى من الكلام دة*

----------


## loly_h

*
دائماً ما أجدُنيْ أحملُ أشياءاً رائعَة , لا تُناسبُهُم :

أحملُ صمتاً حينَ بكائهم 

أحملُ غُفراناً حينَ نسيانهُم

وَ أحملُ حُبكَ حينَ رحيلكَ الأخير*

----------


## الشحرورة

*من أعجب برأْيه ضَلَّ ، ومن استغنى بعَقله زلَّ 
ومن تَجَبَّر على الناس ذَلَّ ومن تَعمَّق في العَمَل مَلَّ.

*

----------


## منى شهاب

*بين الحب والوقت علاقه ابديه 
فالحب يقتل الوقت بسرعه شديده والوقت يقتل الحب ببطئ شديد*

----------


## loly_h

*
كانت الدنيا صغيرة ، وكنا صغارا بما يكفي كي نكتفي بحكاية عند المساء ثم نلتحف الحلم .. وننام..

لــــ سارة الحميدي...*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*لكل مجهود مبزول صدى صوت يعبر عن نجاح.

 هايدى دياب*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

اللى بنى مصر كان فى الأصل حلوانى

----------


## صفحات العمر

> *أستاذ محمد سعيد*
> 
> *روعة المعانى غلبت كل شيئ* 
> *والابداع دائما معك ويجاور كلماتك سلمت يداك*
> *طيب احنا نوقع بايه بس*
> *مفيش أحلى من الكلام دة*


سلمك الله من كل سوء يا صاحبة الذوق الجميل
 :f2:

----------


## صفحات العمر

برىء منك يا عصر ُشفت فيك مر العذاب
بترحل صرختى من غير ما تلقلها الجواب
ودم اخويا أصبح تمنه أرخص م التراب
تموت حته ف كيانى كل يوم
وينعيها بعجب صوت الغراب
برىء منك ومن كل اللى بيحبك كمان
برىء من كل خاين باع ضميره أو جبان
برىء من كل سد وكل حد يحدنى عنك يا خويا
دا دمك نفس دمى وأصل أبوك برضه .. أبويا

----------


## nariman

إن الذاكرة والألم توأمان..لا تستطيع قتل الألم دون سحق الذاكرة 

_ غادة السمان _

----------


## صفحات العمر

من ذا الذي وشم الأهلة َبالدجى
ورمى المدائن بالغياب
كأن آخرَ مارأيتُ من البلاد ِيمامة ٌ
ومن النهار ِتميمة ٌ
وأنا المدججُ بالعراء 
فتـَحْتُ ناصية َالمدى
وبكلِّ ما أوتيت ُ من شجر ٍ
ملأت ُ أصابعي
وأشرت ُ نحوك ِ
ربما نضجَ الأحبة ُ
في سنابِلهِِـِم
وأوجعني الهوى
إلا قليل
شعر / محمود امين

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> برىء منك يا عصر ُشفت فيك مر العذاب
> بترحل صرختى من غير ما تلقلها الجواب
> ودم اخويا أصبح تمنه أرخص م التراب
> تموت حته ف كيانى كل يوم
> وينعيها بعجب صوت الغراب
> برىء منك ومن كل اللى بيحبك كمان
> برىء من كل خاين باع ضميره أو جبان
> برىء من كل سد وكل حد يحدنى عنك يا خويا
> دا دمك نفس دمى وأصل أبوك برضه .. أبويا


 بريء منكم
يا غثاء السيل

----------


## kethara

*أين أنت؛ والطريق

طريق تعب فيه آدم، وناح لأجله نوح، ورمي في النار الخليل، وأضجع للذبح إسماعيل،
 وبيع يوسف بثمن بخس ولبث في السجن بضع سنين، ونشر بالمنشار زكريا،
 وذبح السيد الحصور يحيى، وقاسى الضر أيوب، وزاد على المقدار بكاء داود،
 وسار مع الوحش عيسى، وعالج الفقر وأنواع الأذى محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم؛
 تُزهى أنت باللهو واللعب؟! "

ابن قيم الجوزية*

----------


## nova_n

*كلُّ الحوادثِ مبدأُها من النظر ..
ومُعظَمُ النارِ مِنْ مُستَصْغرِ الشَرِرِ.*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

الإيمان
علاج ناجع لكل أمراض العصر

----------


## نوورا

*ان الله لا يغير ما بقوم حتي يغيروا ما بانفسهم
اللهم طهر القلوب من الزيف والنفاق*

----------


## loly_h

*ما كان جبارا هواك وإنما قوّاه ضعفى 

واليوم لا أبكي نواك ولا إقترابي منك يشفي

عبد الله البردوني*

----------


## منى شهاب

*
البلاد نوافذ للرحيل
وأنت يا أيها الطائر المغترب
تحاول أن تستريح
بين الفين والفين
تتألم وتحتاج لمُعين

فاقترب
اقترب
اقترب 
فالحلم لم يعد مستحيل*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*احياناً القلم يتوقف .. و القلب يحتضر .. و العقل يغيب 

 ولا يبقى غير جسد يتحرك وسؤال من أنا أكون ؟.

 هايدى دياب*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

هيلا هيلا هيلا
يا سلام سلم
ح نشيل الشيلة
مهما نتألم
دا احنا إيد واحدة
وكلنا عيلة
هيلا هيلا هيلا
يا شباب زاده
نبض أجداده
همتك يالا
إحيى أمجاده
عمر الصحرا
تلقى ضليلة
هيلا هيلا هيلا
يديكوا العافية
يا قلوب دافية
شمسكم طالة
فى سما صافية
جلجلوا الضحكة
غنوا يا حليلة
هيلا هيلا هيلا

----------


## جيهان محمد على

العُمر يمضي والأماني / أَماني .*

----------


## loly_h

* أيّ علم هذا الذي لم يستطع حتى الآن أن يضع أصوات من نحبّ


في أقراص أو زجاجة دواء ، نتناولها سرّا ً عندما نصاب بوعكة 


عاطفية بدون أن يدري صاحبها 


كم نحن نحتاجه !!

أحلام مستغانمى ...*

----------


## kethara

*لا تجادل بليغاً ولا سفيهاً

فالبليغ يغلبك

والسفيه يؤذيك

*

----------


## loly_h

*
من القصاص أن تعيش ..


بعد من تحب !!*

----------


## جيهان محمد على

*لا جرح أعمق من رقدة أهدابك على الوجنة* *رجاء عالم*

----------


## nariman

هل تعلم لماذا عندما يكبر الإنسان يكتب بقلم حبر وليس رصاص ..؟

حتى يتعلم أن محو الأخطاء لم يعد سهلا..

----------


## صفحات العمر

قلبى عليكِ يا بلد من كل ما صابك 
دم الشهيد البرىء لساه على عتابك
ودمعه لسه طريه على خد أم وأب
وخد كل اللى عاشك وعطره ترابك
قلبى عليكِ يا بلد يا أم العيال الشوم
اللى ف هواكِ صبأ رفع عليكى الشوم
شوه ملامح طيابتك
من غير ضمير ولا دين
من إمتى كان طرحك غبـــا 
وخِـــلفتك .. جاحدين
!
.

----------


## الشحرورة

> قلبى عليكِ يا بلد من كل ما صابك 
> دم الشهيد البرىء لساه على عتابك
> ودمعه لسه طريه على خد أم وأب
> وخد كل اللى عاشك وعطره ترابك
> قلبى عليكِ يا بلد يا أم العيال الشوم
> اللى ف هواكِ صبأ رفع عليكى الشوم
> شوه ملامح طيابتك
> من غير ضمير ولا دين
> من إمتى كان طرحك غبـــا 
> ...


 *
أخى الكريم الفنان الأنسان
محمد سعيد

كلام يدخل القلب من غير أذن
توقيع ولا أجمل منه
تسلم الايادى والمشاعر الرقيقة

ودى وتقديرى*

----------


## الشحرورة

*

الله يا جيهان عصفورين يمنحوا الانسان الأمل

هية دى أصول الزقزقة
والمحبة والحنان عليهم متفرقة
ينسوا الاسية والبعاد وينشدوا
ألحان للأمان متشوقة*

----------


## الشاطر حسن

*صباحكم سها القلق عنه
وخلا من كل تكشيرة
صباحكم مليان كده ابتسامات
مخلي الهم في حيرة

حد بقى يعملنا شاي*

----------


## محمد أمير

*أوقع اليوم هنا بصوت فيروز الأخاذ وألحان الرحباني

من عز النوم

من عز النوم بتسرقني بهرب لبعيد بتسبقني

يا حبي صرت بآخر أرض عم أمشي و تمشي فيي الأرض لوينك بعدك لاحقني

كنا تودعنا و صوتك غاب و نادني العمر الفاني

و لما عا حالي سكرت الباب لاقيتك بيني و بين حالي

مشلوحى على بحر النسيان فارقني النوم و كل شي كان

وجك ما كان يفارقني و جرب أسبح و يغرقني

رقص و ضحك و سهرية عيد وكل صحابي حواليي

و عم فتش أنا على حب جديد و الناس عيونا عليي

بتطل بيوقع مني الكاس وحدي اللي بشوفك من هالناس

من بين الكل بتسرقني و بتلج الماضي بتحرقني


*

----------


## محمد أمير

> *صباحكم سها القلق عنه
> وخلا من كل تكشيرة
> صباحكم مليان كده ابتسامات
> مخلي الهم في حيرة
> 
> حد بقى يعملنا شاي*


 *
صباحك فل أخى الشاطر حسن
اتفضل معايا الشاى والفطار
ربنا يديم الأخوة
عايز اقول الله يديمك يا مطر
بس خايف تتبل تانى
ههههههههههههههههههه
بس متقلقش الجو صحو اليوم ومشرق

الله يديمك*

----------


## الشاطر حسن

> *
> صباحك فل أخى الشاطر حسن
> اتفضل معايا الشاى والفطار
> ربنا يديم الأخوة
> عايز اقول الله يديمك يا مطر
> بس خايف تتبل تانى
> ههههههههههههههههههه
> بس متقلقش الجو صحو اليوم ومشرق
> 
> الله يديمك*


 *صباحك خاشع وشافع خشع لله فزاد خشوعك ثم سجل نفسه نورا في ميزان حسناتك فأنى له ألا يشفع
أخي الحبيب متألق الحضور أسعد دوما بوجودك وأستبشر خيرا به
أصبحت جملة الله يديمك يامطر من أقوالي اليومية  وسؤال






 ممكن كوباية شاي تانية*

----------


## nova_n

*عندما تداعب طفل وترميه للسماء فانه
يضحك لانه يعرف انك ستلتقطه قبل ان
يقع---تلك هي الثقه ---فقل دائما----
لو رمتني الاقدار فلن تتركني رحمه ربي
لتكن هكذا ثقتنا بالله*

----------


## loly_h

*بعد الحنين
هل تغفرين لو أنّي أبدي الذي حاولت أخفي ؟ 
سأقول شيئا تافها يكفي الذي قد كان يكفي 
ما عاد يسبقني الحنين إليك أوّ ينجرّ خلفي 
 ما كان جبارا هواك وإنما قوّاه ضعفى 
واليوم لا أبكي نواك ولا إقترابي منك يشفي

لــ ... عبد الله البردوني*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*عندما أتذكر الماضي بكل تفاصيله وذكريات الطفوله الجميله 

 أعلم اني اعاني من حاضر مؤلم .

بقلم / هايدى دياب*

----------


## الشاطر حسن

*وقع ولو بكلمة .... حاضر

ولو بكلمة ..... أي خدمة*

----------


## اسكندرانى

*لا تطالب الاخرين بما لاتستطيع انت تحقيقه*

----------


## ابن البلد

حاضر أي خدمة
 ::

----------


## ابن البلد

> *لا تطالب الاخرين بما لاتستطيع انت تحقيقه*


أنا بطالب ابني باللي عمري ما قدرت احققه 
 :2:

----------


## نوورا

*

نوكل على الله*

----------


## loly_h

*بين البداية و النهاية
فرق الساعات
و بين الحكاية و الحكاية
حبة حاجات
عيشها ببساطة
... اصل اللي خايف
م اللي جاي
عمره ما هاينسي
اللي فات

توماس بشاي*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

قلبى يا قلبى
يا أبو الأحلام
حب الخير
ما تقولش بكام
وإركع للى بيخلق
واللى بيرزق
واللى عينيه ما تنام
قلبى يا قلبى ياابو الأحلام

كلمات لإحدى أغنيات على الحجار

----------


## أحمد ناصر

تصبحوا على خير

----------


## kethara

*في يوم من الأيام
سيمر شريط حياتك
أمام عينيك بـ : سرعه
 حاول أن تجعله يستحق المشاهدة
*

----------


## الشحرورة

*
عندما يدوم الظلام بعض الوقت
لابد ان يشق صدر العتمة ضى الفجر

الشحرورة*

----------


## اسكندرانى

> أنا بطالب ابني باللي عمري ما قدرت احققه


*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

كلنا هذا الرجل يا ابويوسف 

مثلا بطلب من بناتى  مجموع لا يقل عن 95 % مع انى عمرى ما وصلت اكثر من 65% ههههه

ياترى كده ابقى كذاب 
*

----------


## loly_h

*

يمكن للشخص أن يسبب الأذى للآخرين ليس فقط 

عن طريق الفعل، بل أيضا عن طريق الامتناع عن

الفعل؛ وهو في كلتا الحالتين مسؤول أمامهم عن الضرر.

جون ستيوارت ميل*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> كلنا هذا الرجل يا ابويوسف 
> 
> مثلا بطلب من بناتى  مجموع لا يقل عن 95 % مع انى عمرى ما وصلت اكثر من 65% ههههه
> 
> ياترى كده ابقى كذاب 
> *


ههههههههههههه
لأ طبعا
هوّ فيه أب فى الدنيا كداب؟
الآباء خيالهم بس واسع حبتين
وكلهم كانوا شاطرين وفالحين وبيسمعوا الكلام وبيطلعوا الأوائل
عادى يعنى
 ::

----------


## kethara

*
العَيْـشُ مَاضٍ فَأَكْـرِمْ وَالِدَيْـكَ بِـهِ
والأُمُّ أَوْلَـى بِـإِكْـرَامٍ وَإِحْـسَـانِ
وَحَسْبُهَا الحَمْـلُ وَالإِرْضَـاعُ تُدْمِنُـهُ
أَمْـرَانِ بِالفَضْـلِ نَـالاَ كُلَّ إِنْسَـانِ

- أبوالعلاء المعـري -
*

----------


## جيهان محمد على

هناك قلوب لا تعرف ان تكره مهما ظلمتها .. و هناك قلوب لا تعرف ان تحب مهما فعلت من اجلها .

----------


## nariman

يستغرب الغارق في بئر الذل من يطالب الخروج إلى أفق العزة
ويستغرب الذي ألف الإتباع الأعمى أن يبصر الناس النور

د/ هبة رؤوف

----------


## zizoYAzizo

اللهم لك أسلمت، وبك آمنت، وعليك توكلت، وإليك أنبت وبك خاصمت. اللهم إني أعوذ بعزتك لا إِله إِلا أنت أن تُضلَّني. أنت الحيُّ الذي لا يموت، والجن والإنس يموتون

----------


## zizoYAzizo

يسأل البعض عن معنى قوله تعالى ( ولا يظلمون فتيلا ) فما معنى الفتيل ؟
وكذا في الآية الأخرى ( ولا يظلمون نقيراً ) فما معنى النقير ؟
وأيضاً وصف الله المعبودات الأخرى بأنهم ( ما يملكون من قطمير ) فما معنى هذا ؟
ثق تماماً أنك لن تتأثر بالقرآن ولن يلامسَ المعنى الجميل فيه قلبكَ إلا بمعرفة تلك المفردات .
منعاً للإطالة :
كل هذه الكلمات ( نقير وقطمير وفتيل ) موجودة في نوى التمر
وقد ذُكرت في البيتين التاليين :
ثلاثٌ في النواةِ مسمياتٌ
فقطميرٌ لفافتها الحقيرُ
وما في شقِّها يدعى فتيلاً
ونقطة ظهرها فهي النقيرُ

*أولاً : القطمير :
ذكرت هذه الكلمة في القرآن مرة واحدة ، وهي اللفافة التي على نوى التمر ، وهي غشاء رقيق يتبين في الصورة

بعد أن عرفت المعنى اقرأ هذه الآية :
( يُولِجُ اللَّيْلَ فِي النَّهَارِ وَيُولِجُ النَّهَارَ فِي اللَّيْلِ وَسَخَّرَ الشَّمْسَ وَالْقَمَرَ كُلٌّ يَجْرِي لِأَجَلٍ مُّسَمًّى ذَٰلِكُمُ اللَّهُ رَبُّكُمْ لَهُ الْمُلْكُ وَالَّذِينَ تَدْعُـونَ مِن دُونِهِ مَــا يَمْلِكُــونَ مِـن قِطْمِيــرٍ )

*ثانياً : الفتيل :
ذكرت في القرآن ثلاث مرات
وهو خيط رفيع موجود على شق النواة
كما في الصورة

تأمل بعد ذلك قوله تعالى : ( يَوْمَ نَدْعُو كُلَّ أُنَاسٍ بِإِمَامِهِمْ فَمَنْ أُوتِيَ كِتَابَهُ بِيَمِينِهِ فَأُولَٰئِكَ يَقْرَءُونَ كِتَابَهُمْ وَلَا يُظْلَمُــونَ فَتِيــلًا )

*ثالثاً : النقير :
وقد يكون هذا أصغر مثل ضربه الله في القرآن
وهو نقطة صغيرة تجدها على ظهر النواة في الجهة المقابلة للشق ، يتضح بيانه في الصورة

ذكرت في القرآن مرتان ، كلاهما في سورة النساء ، الأولى وصف الله بها الإنسان لو كان عنده نصيب من الملك فلن يؤتـي النــاس نقيــراً
والثاني قوله تعالى : ( وَمَن يَعْمَلْ مِنَ الصَّالِحَاتِ مِن ذَكَرٍ أَوْ أُنثَىٰ وَهُوَ مُؤْمِنٌ فَأُولَٰئِكَ يَدْخُلُونَ الْجَنَّةَ وَلَا يُظْلَمُــونَ نَقِيــرًا

----------


## kethara

*مؤلم انك لا تعرف ماذا بك .....
سوي انك فاقد شئ تعجز عن وصفه .... !
*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> *مؤلم انك لا تعرف ماذا بك .....
> سوي انك فاقد شئ تعجز عن وصفه .... !
> *


*من قائل هذا الكلام ؟؟!!..... وإذا كنتي أنتي القائلة عزيزتي فيثارة  فبالله  عليكي  أن تفيضي علينا وتشرحي لنا كلامك هذا....!*

----------


## loly_h

> هناك قلوب لا تعرف ان تكره مهما ظلمتها .. و هناك قلوب لا تعرف ان تحب مهما فعلت من اجلها .


* دى بأه... الطامة الكبرى*

----------


## loly_h

*أليس جنوناً أن أنتظرك وأعرف سلفاً أنك لن تأتي

لـ ...واسيني الأعرج*

----------


## الشاطر حسن

*"بحب أدخل هنا علشان الحكم الكتير الرائعة اللي بتكتبوها " ... من كتاب "المعاني اللي شغلاني" للشاطر ط 2 صـ 112*

----------


## محمد أمير

*
ابتسم لهم..
رغم كل ما فيك من أوجاع ..فأنت هكذا ..
احمل في قلبك ريشة ترسم بها لوحة يتذكرك بها الآخرون
*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> *"بحب أدخل هنا علشان الحكم الكتير الرائعة اللي بتكتبوها " ... من كتاب "المعاني اللي شغلاني" للشاطر ط 2 صـ 112*


 :: 
 :good:

----------


## نوورا

*

إذا خفت فلا تقل .. وإذا قلت فلا تخف*

----------


## الشحرورة

*هاوقع بقى النهاردة بكلام قرأته وعجبنى

كن في حياتك

كالبصلة
تبكي أعدائك الذين يحآولون إبكآئك
كالبطيخة
في أسرآرك لآ يعرف مآذا كآنت حمرآء أم صفرآء من الدآخل
كتفاحة
نيوتن تلهم من حولك بأفكآرك المبدعة
كالموزة
التي لآ تتقشر إلا لمن يحبهآآ
...كالنخلة
في شموخهآ وصبرهآ على مرآرة الأيآم
كحبة الزيتون
التي كلمآ عصرت بمشآكل وهموم الزمآن ..
أنتجت لنآ زيتآ يشفي الجروح والآلام

*

----------


## kethara

*
قال الإمام ابن قتيبة في مقدمة كتابه " إصلاح غلط أبي عبيد " 

و قد كنا زمانا نعتذر من الجهل , فقد صِرنا الآن إلى الإعتذار من العلم , 
و كنا نؤمّل شكر الناس بالتنبيه و الدلالة , فصرنا نرضى بالسلامة ,
و ليس هذا بعجيب مع انقلاب الأحوال , و لا ينكر مع تغير الزمان ,
 و في الله خلف و هو المستعان
*

----------


## منى شهاب

*
مع إشراقة شمس صبح يومنا هذا ..
أسأل الله الذي لا إله إلا هو :
أن يفتح لك أبواب رحمته فلا تغلق عنك أبدا ..
وأن يرزقك عاجل الخير وآجله ..
وأن يرضى عنك ويحبب فيك خلقه ..
و صباح يفرج الله به كربك وكرب المسلمين ..


*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

تصبحوا على خير

----------


## loly_h

*
ليست البطولة فى هذا الزمان ان يحمل الإنسان سيفا
ولكن 
البطولة الحقيقية أن يحمل الإنسان ضميرا ...*

----------


## loly_h

> تصبحوا على خير


*وإنت بخير أحمد ...*

----------


## نوورا

*حافظ على صلاتك حاول تخشع قدر الامكان

وابعد عنك الهواجيس وانت تصلي

واستشعر انك امام الله
*

----------


## kethara

*يمكن لبعض الناس أن يختلفوا حول رايك
لكن حاول أن يجتمع الناس حول إحترامك .*

----------


## الشحرورة

*ودائما نتمنى

ولكن ( ليس كل ما يتمناه المرء يدركه )*

----------


## kethara

*

يارب*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

* ما أخذ بالقوة لا يسترد إلا بالقوة.*...جمال عبدالناصر

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> *
> 
> يارب*


 آمين يا رب

----------


## loly_h

*
أصعبُ الغياب
غيابُ من لأجلهم كان حضورُنا...

لِــــ نذير الزعبي*

----------


## الشحرورة

*

البعض منا لديه مدارج يقلع منها الى النجاح .
لكن ان كنت ممن لا يملكون هذه المدارج عليك أن تشيدها بنفسك .


*

----------


## nariman

تذكروا أن ما يختفي ببطء قد لا يعود أبداً..

----------


## loly_h

*القلب الذي ازدادت هشاشته ، كلما شعرت بوجع فيه
 أتمتم في أذنيه ..قاوم !! لا تتخلَ عنّي الآن ..
 فما يزال هناك متسع للحنين وللحياة

واسيني الأعرج*

----------


## zizoYAzizo

انا عاجبتنى قوى دى 
ليست البطولة فى هذا الزمان ان يحمل الإنسان سيفا
ولكن 
البطولة الحقيقية أن يحمل الإنسان ضميرا

----------


## kethara

*إذا كنت تريد الجنة فالزم الصلاة ...

وإذا كنت تريد الغنى فالزم الأستغفار ...

وإذا كنت تريد المحبه فالزم الأبتسامه ...

وإذا كنت تريد السعاده فالزم القرآن .


*

----------


## kethara

الحسد:
هو رغبة المرء في الحصول على نعمة الغير
فقد قال أحد الحكماء:
الحسد من صغر النفس وضعف الإرادة ولؤم الطبع وسفالة المقام.
التفاؤل:
هو العربون الذي تدفعه للحياة مقابل أن تشتري السعادة.

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> الحسد:
> هو رغبة المرء في الحصول على نعمة الغير
> فقد قال أحد الحكماء:
> الحسد من صغر النفس وضعف الإرادة ولؤم الطبع وسفالة المقام.
> التفاؤل:
> هو العربون الذي تدفعه للحياة مقابل أن تشتري السعادة.


إختياراتك أكثر من رائعة يا قيثارة

شكرا جزيلا لك
 :f2:

----------


## zizoYAzizo

معظم الصحف طن ورق وكيلو كلام وجرام حقائق..(جلال عامر)

----------


## صفحات العمر

بعد قرار الإحاله اليوم للمتهمين فى احداث بور سعيد
والذى أزاح الكثير والكثير من الضبابيه 
أستطيع أن أن أتنفس بملء رأتيى واقول 
عاش القضاء المصرى 
وأتقدم بجزيل الشكر للأعلامى المحترم / د. ياسر أيوب 
الذى أستهل برنامجه الأهلى اليوم بكلماتى
بعد أن قمت بنشرها فى حائطه على الفيس بوك

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*لما تقول اني مغرورة ؟!

 أنا إمرأه تثق في حدود امكانيتها وفيما تمتلك 

 فلا تحملني ذنب شعورك بالنقص تجاهي

 لأنه لا يوجد عندك شيء تملكه حتى تثق به.

 بقلم / هايدى دياب*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

:: 
*لاتثقي في نفسك كل هذه الثقة..!

أنا أملك الكثير والله ميزني عنك
فخلقني أولا ومني خلقك الله
أنا أملك  رجولتي وفحولتي
وأملك عقلا داخل قلبي


* :: 
*  بقلم / دكتور مهندس جمال الشربيني*

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> *لاتثقي في نفسك كل هذه الثقة..!
> 
> أنا أملك الكثير والله ميزني عنك
> فخلقني أولا ومني خلقك الله
> أنا أملك  رجولتي وفحولتي
> وأملك عقلا داخل قلبي
> 
> 
> *
> *  بقلم / دكتور مهندس جمال الشربيني*


يسلم قلمك يا دكتور جمال سعيد جدا بعودتك للمشاركه  :f:

----------


## zizoYAzizo

أين تكمن القوة الحقيقية ؟

القوه الحقيقيه
هي قوتك التي تباشرها علي نفسك
هي قدرتك علي أن تحكم غضبك
هي قدرتك علي أن تكبح شهوتك 
هي قدرتك علي أن تلجم طمعك
هي قدرتك علي أن تغض بصرك عن عورات الآخرين
هي قدرتك أن تجاهر بالحق أمام سلطان غاشم
تلك هي القوه التي تشرفك

د / مصطفى محمو

----------


## loly_h

> *لاتثقي في نفسك كل هذه الثقة..!
> 
> أنا أملك الكثير والله ميزني عنك
> فخلقني أولا ومني خلقك الله
> أنا أملك رجولتي وفحولتي
> وأملك عقلا داخل قلبي
> 
> 
> *
> *بقلم / دكتور مهندس جمال الشربيني*


لا تثق بنفسك كل هذه الثقــة ...

فأنا ميزنى الله بجمالى وأنوثتى 

وبدونى لايكتمل نصف دينك

ويكفينى أن الله قد جعل الجنة تحت أقدامى .

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> لا تثق بنفسك كل هذه الثقــة ...
> 
> فأنا ميزنى الله بجمالى وأنوثتى 
> 
> وبدونى لايكتمل نصف دينك
> 
> ويكفينى أن الله قد جعل الجنة تحت أقدامى .


 ::  والكلام دع عاجبنى بردو  ::  تسلم ايديكى يالولوى 

وانا زيزو بحب السيارات 
ومن دون السيارات مش هحب حاجه تانى  ::  
وكويس ان السيارات انثى  ::

----------


## loly_h

*
ستبقى الذكريات دروسا فى حياتنا

ويصبح الغائبون ... مجرد أمثلة !!!*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> يسلم قلمك يا دكتور جمال سعيد جدا بعودتك للمشاركه




    *zizoYAzizo* 
                                                                    فَاللَّهُ خَيْرٌ حَافِظاً وَهُوَ أَرْحَمُ الرَّاحِمِينَ

               




الله يسلمك عزيزي زيزو يا زيزو
عودة إييه إللي أنت بتتكلم عليها
طالما أنا موجود في الشبكة
يبقى أنا موجود في المنتدي
لأن الشبكة كلها متوصلة ببعض
والعقوبات بالنسبة لي
وكأنها لم تكن 
واللي يعاقبني كأنه بيعاقب نفسه
يا راجل ده أنا عملت تعليق هنا
ونفس التعليق عملته موضوع في الفيس بووك
في أقل من نص ساعة جالي هناك
 25 تعليق وإعجاب
بينما التعليق هنا دخل الفريزر



...وعجبي!

----------


## loly_h

> والكلام دع عاجبنى بردو  تسلم ايديكى يالولوى 
> 
> وانا زيزو بحب السيارات 
> ومن دون السيارات مش هحب حاجه تانى  
> وكويس ان السيارات انثى




 :: 

 :: 

 :: 

وانا هاله فاروق 

بحب وبحترم أوى كل اللى يقدر المرأة

ويذكر ويتذكر أفضالها ::

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> *zizoYAzizo* 
>                                                                     فَاللَّهُ خَيْرٌ حَافِظاً وَهُوَ أَرْحَمُ الرَّاحِمِينَ
> 
>                
> 
> 
> 
> 
> الله يسلمك عزيزي زيزو يا زيزو
> ...


الفيس بوك يا دكتور بيدخله كام مليون واحد فى الثانيه  ::  بس انا سعيد بحضورك الدائم كل الشكر ليك  :f:

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> وانا هاله فاروق 
> 
> بحب وبحترم أوى كل اللى يقدر المرأة
> 
> ويذكر ويتذكر أفضالها


المراه هى الام والزوجه والاخت يالولى بس الاهم من فكره الرجل والمراه هو معرفك كل واحد حدوده فين جمال المراه فى انثوتها وجمال ارجل فى رجولته وقوامته الى ربنا ادهاله لا الراجل ينفع يبقى مراه ولا المراه تنفع تسترجل والاسف فيه بنات كتير فى وقتنا ده بيسترجلو وبيشربو بريل كتير  :: 
والام مدرسه فن ولعب وهندسه  ::

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> لا تثق بنفسك كل هذه الثقــة ...
> 
> فأنا ميزنى الله بجمالى وأنوثتى 
> 
> وبدونى لايكتمل نصف دينك
> 
> ويكفينى أن الله قد جعل الجنة تحت أقدامى .




جمالك وأنوثتك 
لهم تاريخ صلاحية قصير للغاية
ولن تدخلي الجنة ولن تصبحي أما بدوني
والخلاصة 
أننا مكملان لبعض
فأنا القابس وأنتي المقبس
ودون ذلك التيار الكهربائي
لن يظهر أثره
ليضئ حياتنا معا بالنور والفرح والسعادة





 :: 
*بقلم / دكتور مهندس جمال الشربيني*

----------


## الشحرورة

ليس شرطاً أن تكون دموعنا أمام من نحب . . 
لكن من الضروري أن تكون من أجل من نحب

----------


## محمد أمير

قال الامام الشافعي رحمه الله

لا خير في ودِّ امريءٍ متلوّنِ 
 اذا الريحُ مالتْ, مال حيث تميلُ

----------


## loly_h

*هجرت بعض أحبتى طوعا لآننى !!

رأيت قلوبهم تهوى فراقى

نعم أشتاق, ولكن وضعت كرامتى فوق إشتياقى..

أرغب فى وصلهم دوما ولكن !

طريق الذل لا تهواه ساقى ...

**أحمد شوقى ...*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

أترجو أن تكون وأنت شيخ
كما قد كنت أيام الشباب؟
لقد كذبتك نفسك ليس ثوب
دريس كالجديد من الثياب
الجاحظ

----------


## kethara

إذا لم يذرف الكاتب العَبَرات فلن يذرفها القارئ،
 وإن لم يتفاجأ الكاتب فإن القارئ لن يتفاجأ.
روبرت فروست
شاعر أمريكي .

----------


## الشحرورة

الحياة كالليل والنهار
افراح واحزان
فيجب الا نفرح بشدة ولا نحزن بشدة
ولكن نرضى بالقدر

----------


## loly_h

*اخترقتني كـ الصاعقة 
فـ شطرتني نصفين ! 
نصف يحبك، 
ونصف يتعذب لأجل النصف الذي يحبك

**غادة السمان ...*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

انا شاب لكن عمرى الف عام
وحيد لكن بين ضلوعى زحام
خايف ولكن خوفى منى انا 
أخرس ولكن قلبى مليان كلام
وعجبى.
صلاح جاهين

----------


## nariman

كأني قطار يسافر فيه جميع البشر 
قاطرة لا تمل الدموع
وأخرى تهيم عليها الشموع
وأيام عمري غناوي السفر..

فاروق جويدة

----------


## الشاطر حسن

الله
مكان لانتعاش العقل . 

كيف هي الأقلام التي توقعُ بهذا الكلام ؟. ربما من بعضِ كواكب مجاورة. وربما برهافة حسٍ يكتبون

----------


## صفحات العمر

دا بعض النزف مش كلة 
يا راجل روح 
جمال الطين ما يكملشى 
بغير الروح 
وبعض النزف لو طوّل 
بيبقى يا حبيب قلبى 
جروح ف جروح

محمد سعيد

----------


## zizoYAzizo

اللهم إني عبدك ، وابن عبدك، وابن أمتك، ناصيتي بيدك، ماض في حكمك، عدل في قضاؤك، أسألك بكل أسم هو لك، سميت به نفسك، أو أنزلته في كتبك، أو علمته أحداً من خلقك، أو استأثرت به في علم العيب عندك، أن تجعل القرآن ربيع قلبي ونور صدري، وجلاء حزني، وذهاب همي، إلا أذهب الله همه وحزنه، وأبدله مكانه فرجاً

----------


## الشحرورة

عندما يصل الحاكم إلى كرسي العرش يفقد نصف عقله ،
 وعندما يفقد الكرسي يفقد النصف الباقي.

----------


## أحمد ناصر

عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه قال   : جاء رجل إلى رسول الله  صلى الله عليه  وسلم فقال : يا رسول الله من أحق الناس بحسن صحابتي ؟ قال : أمك ، قال ثم  من ؟ قال : أمك ، قال : ثم من ؟  قال : أمك ، قال : ثم من ؟ قال : ثم أبوك "  . رواه البخاري ( 5626 )  ومسلم ( 2548 ) .

----------


## zizoYAzizo

رَبَّنَا لا تُؤَاخِذْنَا إِنْ نَسِينَا أَوْ أَخْطَأْنَا رَبَّنَا وَلا تَحْمِلْ عَلَيْنَا إِصْرًا كَمَا حَمَلْتَهُ عَلَى الَّذِينَ مِنْ قَبْلِنَا رَبَّنَا وَلا تُحَمِّلْنَا مَا لا طَاقَةَ لَنَا بِهِ وَاعْفُ عَنَّا وَاغْفِرْ لَنَا وَارْحَمْنَا أَنْتَ مَوْلانَا فَانصُرْنَا عَلَى الْقَوْمِ الْكَافِرِينَ

----------


## loly_h

*
بين الناس قــَـتــَـلة ٌ
لم يسفكوا دمًا قط،

و لصوص لم يسرقوا شيئًا البتة ،

و كَـذَبـَـةٌ لم يقولوا إلا الصحيح .

**جبران خليل جبران**.
*

----------


## صفحات العمر

كان ياماكان يا تاريخ إنسانى 
مش راح اصدّق إنك حى 
لو مش هتلامس وجــدانى 
واتنفس روحك وأطمن 
إنك آآآه 
مش واحد تانى
محمد سعيد

----------


## جيهان محمد على

*"هي تخشى عليَّ من كتمانٍ يقرضني ,
و أنا أخشى عليها من بوح يؤلمها,
ستستجوب دموعي حتما, وهذا مايمنعني من اللجوء إليها .
ياليتني أعقد معها اتفاقاً خفياً أسكب بِموجبه العبرات ,
وأحتفظ بالأسرار, آخذ منها دفأها , وأمنحها بدلاً منه دموعي فقط "

<< فِي خِطَابٍ ذاتِيٍّ مُوجّهٍ لِـ وَالِدَتِهِ ’،’
محمد حسن علوان
*<span style="font-family: Traditional Arabic;"><font size="5"><strong><font color="black"><font color="Red">

----------


## أحمد ناصر

فكأنما ثغرك البسام فى بحر الحياة
طوق النجاة
وكأن همسك ألحانا بها الكون غنى
الحب جنة

أحمد ناصر

----------


## نوورا

*اللهمـ امنح [ أمي ] عمر أطول من عمري
و أسعد قلبها و فرج عنها همها  
و يسر لها أمرها
ربي إني أحبها حب لا يعلمه سواكـ  
فـ احفظها لي يا الله و باركـ لي بها
و امنحني  رضاها و الجنه 
فـ هيَ أغلىَ ما أملكـ ~

(( اللهم إرزقهم ما يتمنون لي ))
*

----------


## loly_h

*لماذا أراك على كل شيء* 
*كأنك في الأرض كل البشر* 
*كأنك درب بغير انتهاء* 
*وأني خلقت لهذا السفر..* 
*إذا كنت أهرب منك.. إليك* 
*فقولي بربك.. أين المفر؟!

* فاروق جويده

----------


## nova_n



----------


## loly_h

*
فراشَـةٌ هامَـتْ بضـوءِ شمعـةٍ 
فحلّقتْ تُغـازِلُ الضِّرام. 
قالت لها الا نسـام : 
( قبلَكِ كم هائمـةٍ .. أودى بِهـا الهُيـامْ ! 
خُـذي يـدي 
وابتعـدي 
لـنْ تجِـدي سـوى الرَّدى في دَورةِ الخِتـامْ ). 
لـم تَسمـعِ الكـلامْ 
ظلّـتْ تـدورُ 
واللَّظـى يَدورُ في جناحِهـا . 
تحَطّمـتْ 
ثُـمَّ هَـوَتْ 
وحَشْــر جَ الحُطـامْ : 
(* *أموتُ في النـورِ 
ولا 
أعيشُ في الظلامْ** )!

**احمد مطر*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

الشعب يريد إسقاط النظام

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*احياناً تأتي لنا الأشياء عندما نتوقف عن البحث عنها

فلا تبحث كثيراً .. حتى تأتي لك الأشياء قريباًَ

تصبحوا على يوم جديد مشرق .

هايدى دياب*

----------


## zizoYAzizo



----------


## nariman

في داخل كل إنسان تعرفه..إنسان لا تعرفه

----------


## loly_h

*
تمتصني أمواج  هذا الليل
في شره صموت
وتعيد ما بدأت..
وتنوي أن تفوت ولا تفوت !
فتثير  أوجاعي
وترغمني على وجع السكوت !
وتقول لي: مت أيها الذاوي…
…. فأنسى أن  أموت !!
..
..
..
وتقول لي: مت أيها الذاوي…
فأنسى أن أموت  !!


(عبدالله البردوني)

*

----------


## nova_n



----------


## nariman

*وردة واحدة لإنسان على قيد الحياة أفضل من باقة كاملة على قبره ..  

جبران خليل جبران*

----------


## الشحرورة

صدقووووووووة

----------


## loly_h

*كَانتْ أَيّ قصيدَة حُب .. .
تأخذنِي** إليكَ** ! تذكِّرنِي* *بكَ** :
بَاتتْ كُل  قصيدَة حُب .. .
تأخذنِي إلَى الضحك الشّدِيد ،   
تذكّرنِي بـ غبائِي الذي  كَان !
*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

تصبحوا على خير
 :f2:

----------


## zizoYAzizo

اللهم إنا نسألك موجبات رحمتك، وعزائم مغفرتك، والسلامة من كلِّ إثمٍ، والغنيمة من كلِّ برٍّ، والفوز بالجنة، والنجاة من النار

----------


## أحمد ناصر

لو لم أكن مصريا لوددت أن أكون مصريا
مصطفى كامل

----------


## nariman

*مازال حلمي رغم طول القهر مرفوع الجبين*

----------


## اليمامة

> لو لم أكن مصريا لوددت أن أكون مصريا
> مصطفى كامل


وأنا كمان  ::

----------


## kethara

وما من كاتب إلا سيفنـى ويُبقى الدهـر ما كتبت يداه
فلا تكتب بكفك غير شيء يسـرك في القيامة أن تراه

----------


## loly_h

*
بين البداية و النهاية
فرق الساعات
و بين الحكاية و الحكاية
حبة حاجات
عيشها ببساطة
... اصل اللي خايف
م اللي جاي
عمره ما هاينسي
اللي فات

**توماس بشاي*

----------


## nariman

*ربي إن ضاقت قلوب البشر فإن عدلك لا يضيق*

----------


## loly_h

*تصبحوا على خير
وأشوفكم بخير ...
*

----------


## ابن البلد

لا إله إلا الله ... محمد رسول الله

----------


## zizoYAzizo

لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شيء قدير

----------


## منى شهاب

*مأساة الحب تتلخص في أن الرجل يريد أن
يكون أول من يدخل قلب المرأة . .
و المرأة تريد أن تكون آخر من
يدخل قلب الرجل
( بيرون )*

----------


## الشحرورة

*افعل الخير مهمآ استصغرته فإنك لا تعلـم 
أي حسنـة ستدخلك الجنـة !
*

----------


## صفحات العمر



----------


## أحمد ناصر

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
 { وإما ينزغنك من الشيطان      نزغ فاستعذ بالله إنه هو السميع العليم }
صدق الله العظيم

----------


## صفحات العمر

ضهر الحقيقه إنكسر 
والصبر حيله إنهد
والبرد نابه ظهر 
بيعض فينا عض
وقلوبنا يا ضعفها 
بالعافيه تلقى النبض
ودموعنا من كـترها 
بقى ليها جزر ومد
تاهت خطوط لستواء
مسكين يا خط العرض
مخنوق يا معنى الولاء
حبسوك ف حاره سد
بارد يا حضن الوطن
ولا عاد يهمك حد
من ديوان صفحات العمر
محمد سعيد

----------


## صفحات العمر

مسافر زادى صوت الناى ..
وحبة حــس والحرفين  
ورايح فين ..وجيت إزاى ؟
سؤال حيرنى مع حالى
وتوه فيا أوصالى
أغيب برايا مليون عام
وارجعلى .. بكلام خايب
" تقيل الوزن عمره ماعام
ومين يدى ..
بلاش يسأل على نايب "
أعود تانى  .. وألقانى 
ف نفس الدرب
أحس الحب 
محار فى غِــوط المحيط ساكت
أروح ساكت !

----------


## kethara

> مسافر زادى صوت الناى ..
> وحبة حــس والحرفين  
> ورايح فين ..وجيت إزاى ؟
> سؤال حيرنى مع حالى
> وتوه فيا أوصالى
> أغيب برايا مليون عام
> وارجعلى .. بكلام خايب
> " تقيل الوزن عمره ماعام
> ومين يدى ..
> ...


*أخى الفاضل مايسترو الحرف
الشاعر الأنسان الفنان
محمد سعيد

دوما يروق لى حرفك الاثير
تمزج حسك بمداد حرفك
فتحرر الحروف والمشاعر من قيد الاسر
وتنطلق محلقة تتمازج بين أنغام الإبداع
دام توقيعك

تحيتى

*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*كل ما يبعد عني ويرجع

يجي بشوق وعليا  يغني 

قال وفاكرني اني بصدق

وقلبي كان لهواه مستني

يجي يقولي اني بحبك

يلاقيني اقول لا فكك مني .

خربشات لايت مجرد حالة

بقلم / هايدى دياب*

----------


## kethara

*
أعرف هدفك

آمن به وتحرك لأجله
فإن ذلك جدير بأن يحركك
ويعزز ثقتك بنفسك
ويعطيك قدرة خارقة على العطاء
والعمل والبذل
*

----------


## nova_n

*لــو أصبـــت 99% .. وأخطـــأت مـــره واحــــده 1% .. 
*
*لــَ عاتبـــوك بـالواحــده ..* 
*وتـــركـــوا التســعه والتسعيــــن ,,* 

*[هـــذا هــوَ مـُجتمعنــــا ..]


**



*

----------


## اسكندرانى



----------


## صفحات العمر

> *أخى الفاضل مايسترو الحرف
> الشاعر الأنسان الفنان
> محمد سعيد
> 
> دوما يروق لى حرفك الاثير
> تمزج حسك بمداد حرفك
> فتحرر الحروف والمشاعر من قيد الاسر
> وتنطلق محلقة تتمازج بين أنغام الإبداع
> دام توقيعك
> ...



اسعد الله صباحك بكل الخير يا سيدة الحرف الشجى 
ودام حضوركِ وذوقكِ الراق
كل التقدير

----------


## kethara

*من السهل ان تضع يدك على* 

*فمك كي لاتتكلم* 

*لكن من الصعب ان تضع يدك* 
*على قلبك كي لاتتالم*

----------


## صفحات العمر

هو مين اللى صح ومين اللى غلط 
كل المرشحين تقريبا اثيرت حولهم الشائعات 
وفى تصورى الشخصى انهم عاوزين يفهمونا بشكل مجازى 
ان المخلوع والحزب المنحل هما كانوا افضل ما لدينا
محدش قالهم إن طوب الارض ف مصر فاق خلاص
وما عدش حد هينضحك عليه
صباح الخير يا مصر  ::

----------


## صفحات العمر

*عطش .. وحنين 
وشوف واضح
وحبة فضفضه على حق
بحِـس بزهرة الياسمين 
ف عز الحر بتقاوح
ووقت الصبح ..
تحضن دمعات الندى وترِق
وتهمس فى ودان النسمه همسايه
**نهار أبيض / و ليل داكن
وبين البين مفيش لكن



*

----------


## loly_h

*

النبع جف

كانتْ سَواقينا تَدورْ
النَّبعُ جَفْ
الأرضُ عَطشَى
والشَّجر 
فيها يَغورْ
في حينِ تَنقَطعُ الجُذورْ
كلُّ التعاويذِ استَحالَتْ 
شَعْوَذاتٍ
فالتَزِمْ بالصمتِ
دَعْنا مِن خُرافاتِ النُّذورْ
ما عادَ يُجدي أيُّها الشَّيخُ الغَرورُ
فلا
تَكتُبْ لهذي الأرضِ أحْجِبَةً
ولا تُطلِقْ 
بَخُورْ ...*

----------


## اسكندرانى

> *
> 
> النبع جف
> 
> كانتْ سَواقينا تَدورْ
> النَّبعُ جَفْ
> الأرضُ عَطشَى
> والشَّجر 
> فيها يَغورْ
> ...



حمد لله على السلامة استاذة لولى 

ربنا يمن عليك بتمام الصحه والعافيه يارب

----------


## nariman

لسـت فقط محاسبـاً على ما تقـول
انت أيضـاً محاسب على ما لم تقــل !!
حين كان لابد أن تقـوله 

لـِ مارتن لوثر

----------


## ابن البلد

لا إله إلا الله محمد رسول الله

----------


## kethara

والرأي "الحــــر" لا " الغـــــر"
 إما أن يواجه بـالاقتــــلاع أوالإبتــــلاع"!! .. 
إذ ينال القمع بدل السمع..!! 
أما عن صاحبه فلا تسل وحدث ولا "حــرج " .!! 
ولا تتعجب إن لم يعد لو "خــــرج" ..!!

----------


## صفحات العمر

> *
> 
> النبع جف
> 
> كانتْ سَواقينا تَدورْ
> النَّبعُ جَفْ
> الأرضُ عَطشَى
> والشَّجر 
> فيها يَغورْ
> ...



عطشان لصدق اختفى ..
والبحث جارى عليه 
عطشان لمعنى الوفــا
اللى الغبار مداريه 
عطشان يا أجمل حروف الشعر والمعنى 
عطشان لموال غُنــا ..
مفيش دموع ف عنية


مساء الخيرات اختى الغالية لولى 
حفظك الله وأسعدك فى الدارين

----------


## اسكندرانى



----------


## loly_h

> حمد لله على السلامة استاذة لولى 
> 
> ربنا يمن عليك بتمام الصحه والعافيه يارب


*
الله يسلمك إسكندرانى
وربنا يشفى جميع مرضى المسلمين يارب

*

----------


## loly_h

> عطشان لصدق اختفى ..
> والبحث جارى عليه 
> عطشان لمعنى الوفــا
> اللى الغبار مداريه 
> عطشان يا أجمل حروف الشعر والمعنى 
> عطشان لموال غُنــا ..
> مفيش دموع ف عنية
> 
> 
> ...


*مسائك نور بحجم النور اللى فى قولك
وحفظك الله كما أنت صادق القول والحس
*

----------


## loly_h

*
الميّت هو الذي ما عاد بإمكانك أن تُعطيه شيئاً ،
لكن ما زال بإمكانه في الغياب أن يعطيكَ ما شاء من الألم. 

**لِـــ أحلام مستغانمي*

----------


## صفحات العمر

> *مسائك نور بحجم النور اللى فى قولك
> وحفظك الله كما أنت صادق القول والحس
> *


سلامات اختى العزيزة
شفاكِ الله ورفع درجاتك 
صباح النور

----------


## صفحات العمر

*ضباب وخوف وإحتمال دول رشحوا جانى
الحب روحِك وروحِك سجنى وسجْــــانى
هتفــوقى إمتى بقى وتنقى واد مُـصلح 
يِصلح ما صاب صحوتك ويستّْـتِك تانى

*محمد سعيد
*

*

----------


## loly_h

> سلامات اختى العزيزة
> شفاكِ الله ورفع درجاتك 
> صباح النور


*
أمين يارب
الله يسلمك* *مايسترو**
ومسائك رضا وسعادة ...*

----------


## loly_h

*عندما  تعشقين..
يغامر في شفتيك الرحيق
ويطفو على الماء صوت الغريق
ويخلو  الطريق
ويبتسم البحر للمبحرين ! . .

عندما تعشقين..
يفاخر ورد الربى  بشذاه
وتهوى البراعم لثم الشفاه
وحب الحياة
فيفتر ثغر ويعلو جبين ! .  .

عندما تعشقين..
تهز العواصف متن الشراع
وتنزف عطرا جراح اليراع
ويلهو  الشعاع
على ورق الورد والياسمين !

(محمد  الثبيتي) 
*

----------


## kethara

*إِذا اصْفَرَّ لونُ المرءِ وابْيَضَّ شَعرُه * تَنَغَّصَ من أيامِه مُسْتطابُها
فدعْ عنكَ سوءاتِ الأمورِ فإِنها * حرامٌ على نفسِ التقيّ ارتكابُها
وأدِّ زكاةَ الجاهِ واعلمْ بأنها * كمثلِ زكاةِ المالِ تم نِصابُها

الإمام الشافعي*

----------


## محمد أمير

*لا تقاس الطيبة ببشاشة الوجه
فهناك قلوب تصطنع البياض
وهناك من يجيد تصنع الطيبة
و يخبئ بين زواياه خبث وريبة
ولا يقاس الحنان بالأحضان 
هناك من يضمك بين أحضانه
ويطعنك من الخلف بخنجر الخيانة
والفرق شاسع ومدفون
بين المعلن والمكنون**
*

----------


## loly_h

> *لا تقاس الطيبة ببشاشة الوجه
> فهناك قلوب تصطنع البياض
> وهناك من يجيد تصنع الطيبة
> و يخبئ بين زواياه خبث وريبة
> ولا يقاس الحنان بالأحضان 
> هناك من يضمك بين أحضانه
> ويطعنك من الخلف بخنجر الخيانة
> والفرق شاسع ومدفون
> بين المعلن والمكنون**
> *


*
طبعا... كل شىء بأه جايز ومحتمل
إختيار أعجبنى جدا* *محمد*

----------


## loly_h

*في يدي ورْدٌ .. وفي روحيَ جُرْحُ 
 فـالـنقيـضـان ِ أنا : لـيـل ٌ وصُـبْحُ
والصَّّديقان ِ أنا : شـمـس ٌ وظِـلٌّ 
والـعَـدُوّان ِ أنـا : ثأر ٌ وصَـفـْح ُ
لا أنـا الصّاحي فأغـْفو عن أسى
 أو أنــا النائمُ جـذلانَ فـأصْحـو
لمْ تـزلْ صفحة ُ عـمري زَبَدا ً:     
تكتبُ الأحلامُ ... والأقـدارُ تمحو

يحيي  السماوي

*

----------


## صفحات العمر

أجمل حب إننا نتلاقى 
جوهرنبض قلوب مشتاقه
وقت الجرح نكون ترياق 
وقت الفرح نكون أضواء 
وقت الأزمه نبان بنيان
نقدر نحمى أساس البيت
أجمل حب يا حرف الحب 
إن ضميرنا يكون إنسان

محمد سعيد ::

----------


## الشحرورة

> أجمل حب إننا نتلاقى 
> جوهرنبض قلوب مشتاقه
> وقت الجرح نكون ترياق 
> وقت الفرح نكون أضواء 
> وقت الأزمه نبان بنيان
> نقدر نحمى أساس البيت
> أجمل حب يا حرف الحب 
> إن ضميرنا يكون إنسان
> 
> محمد سعيد


*
أجمل حب اننا نتواعد
نمشى لبكرة سوا ونتعاهد
ان الخير يبقى طريقنا
وان الحق نور فى حياتنا
دى فطرتنا
رب العزة عليها خلقنا
يوم ورا يوم حلمنا يكبر
والمسافات بينا بتصغر
ايد مع ايد دايما نتساند
*

*الشحـــــــــرورة*

----------


## kethara

> *
> أجمل حب اننا نتواعد
> نمشى لبكرة سوا ونتعاهد
> ان الخير يبقى طريقنا
> وان الحق نور فى حياتنا
> دى فطرتنا
> رب العزة عليها خلقنا
> يوم ورا يوم حلمنا يكبر
> والمسافات بينا بتصغر
> ...


*
اختى الغالية شحرورة

أجمل شيئ أنك معنا هنا بابناء مصر
بتلك الروح والمشاعر الطيبة
بورك هذا التواجد وهذة المشاعر غاليتى

باقات تحيتى*

----------


## kethara

كثيرا ما نرى الأشياء على غير حقيقتها
 لأننا نكتفى بقراءة العناوين

----------


## loly_h

*لاشيء يؤلمني كموت الحكايات النقية ..
لا شيء يؤلمني كشنق الأحلام الطاهرة بمشنقة التقاليد ..
فكم أشبعتنا العادات موتاً .. وكم أشبعناها سمعاً وطاعة ..
كم أشبعتنا العادات شنقاً وحرقاً وخذلاناً وانكسارا ..
وكم أشبعناها سمعاً وطاعة ..

**شهرزاد**


*

----------


## صفحات العمر

> *
> أجمل حب اننا نتواعد
> نمشى لبكرة سوا ونتعاهد
> ان الخير يبقى طريقنا
> وان الحق نور فى حياتنا
> دى فطرتنا
> رب العزة عليها خلقنا
> يوم ورا يوم حلمنا يكبر
> والمسافات بينا بتصغر
> ...


تحت جميزة بلدنا 
ينجلى حرف الكلام 
يحلى للناى الشجن 
والمعانى لا تنام
اللى مشتاق للصفا 
واللى غاوى الابتسام
تحت دى الجميزة طبعا 
مفيناش ابدا خصام 
فينا نزعل ؟
طب وماله
اصل شوك الورد 
من اسرار جماله

----------


## nariman

جمال الروح هو الجمال الذي يعجز الزمن أن ينال منه

..

----------


## kethara

*
*
*وحدكم ..                * 



*عندما تبدأون الصلاة ..وتضعون أيديكم على صدوركم ،، 
ثم تقرؤون الفاتحة .. 
وأنتم تفكرون بالله تحسسوا مخابئ أرواحكم . . 
وشدوا عليها برفق . . وابكوا كثيرًا ..
لـَأنكم من بين ملـَايين الـَأشخاص فِ العالم .. 
وحدكم تعلمتم الصلاة !
*
*
*

----------


## صفحات العمر

الحمد لله على نعمة الاسلام وكفى بها نعمة 
ولا إله إلا الله عدد ما كان ويكون وعدد الحركات والسكون

----------


## loly_h

*جمعة مباركة للجميع*

 :f2:

----------


## nariman

تعود المياه لمجاريها أحيانا..لكنها لا تعود دائما صالحة للشرب

----------


## nova_n

*الأيـَــــآدِي المُرتَــعِشَة لآ تَقوَى عَلَى البِنَــــآء ،،،
 وَالْخَـــآئِفُون لآ يَصنَعُون التّــــآرِيــــخ** .. !*

----------


## somasoma

يارب سترك ورضاك

----------


## loly_h

*ماذا أفعلُ بفصيلةِ دمي؟
يا أيُّها المسافرُ ليلاً  ونهاراً
في كُريَّاتِ دمي
*
...سعاد  الصباح...

----------


## loly_h

*
لا أحد في الدنيا في منأى عن فقدان منبته وتربته
ويبدو أنه قدرنا الكبير هو أن نتدرّب باستمرار على الفقدان 
ساعات في اليوم على الأقل مثلما نفعل مع الرياضة 
لكي لا نموت قهراً .! 


...**وآسيني الأعرج** ...

*

----------


## loly_h

*يحدث** ...
أن تتحــدث و فجــأة تتغيـــر نبـــــرة صــوتــكـ
وْ كــأن (* *دمــوعــكْـ تتحــدآكـ** ) . . و تقــول لـك : إمـــا أن تصمُـــت أو* *أفضحـــكـ*

----------


## صفحات العمر

تسمع حواديت ؟
هقفل كل مسام الصوت علشان أسمع 
إنت فاهمنى ؟
دبات نملات الإحساس 
والهلاويس اللى بتألمنى 
لما تطق ساعات ف الراس
ولا أطيق حتى اللى يكلمنى
لكن فعلا !!!
مع شخابيط الحرف الأبيض ع الكراس
كل جوارح قلبى بتخشع
والقانى متعطش حواديت ..
وممكن اسمع

----------


## nariman

ربي إن ضاقت قلوب البشر فإن عدلك لا يضيق

----------


## الشحرورة

*"عش كل لحظة كأنها آخر لحظة في حياتك
 عش بالإيمان، عش بالأمل، عش بالحب،
 عش بالكفاح، وقدر قيمة الحياة."*

----------


## loly_h

*ولنا أحلامنا الصغرى ...**كأن نصحو من النوم معافين من الخيبة ..
 لم نحلم بأشياء عصية !  نحن أحياء وباقون ،* *وللحلم بقية** ..!**
لـــ* *محمود درويش*

----------


## صفحات العمر

طلة البدر ف عيونك 
فضضت طولى وعرضى
ضحكة الصبح ف جمالك
خضرت بالحب أرضى
والشموخ اللى ف ملامحك..
قادر انه يحمى عرضى
محمد سعيد

----------


## nova_n

*حاسبوا أنفسكم قبل ان تحاسبوا*

----------


## محمد أمير

*
**الحقيقه*
*هي تلك النحلة التي تحمل في فمها العسل وفي ذنبها إبرة
ولكنها فى النهاية هى الحقيقة
واراها دائما مؤلمة خصوصا اذا كنا نهوى الوهم ونغوص فى قاع
الخيال ونصدق أنفسنا أننا على حق
طالما بعيدين عن اليقين

*

----------


## اسكندرانى

الفرق بين الجهل والاميه 

ان الاميه هى عدم معرفة  او الالمام بشىء ما 

الجهل هو معرفته بصورة خطأ والتعصب لهذا الخطأ

----------


## أحمد ناصر

يسقط يسقط حكم العسكر

----------


## صفحات العمر

*عباءة الحلم لا تضيق ولا يبليها السهر 
سل حناياك إحتمالاً .. فاحتمالا
ثم فكر ألف مرة 
كيف صار الجدب عشباً
بعد تقبيل المطر
كيف بعد محاق ليل
ييبتسم ضوء القمر 
محمد سعيد
*

----------


## kethara

> *عباءة الحلم لا تضيق ولا يبليها السهر 
> سل حناياك إحتمالاً .. فاحتمالا
> ثم فكر ألف مرة 
> كيف صار الجدب عشباً
> بعد تقبيل المطر
> كيف بعد محاق ليل
> ييبتسم ضوء القمر 
> محمد سعيد
> *


*عباءة الحلم أضناها أن تتمنى
**وبالأمل تتغنى**
تموت وتحيا كل يوم ألف مرة
تلتحف الظلام وتتلقى السهام
وهى تقبع بزوايا الحياة 
علها تُقبل شعاع الشمس
وتصحو من ذاك الثُبات 
**ولكن مازالت تترجى !!

قيثـــــــارة*

----------


## الشحرورة

سُأل حكيم : ما هو أقوى ما خلق الله ؟! 
 
فأجاب : إنها الفكرة .. وبمعنى أكثر الفكر
 فهو لا يموت بموت اصحابه 
 بالفكر نصنع المعجزات ونغير الحضارات 
 بالفكر قد نغير أشياء كثيرة 
كل شىء يموت ولو كانت الفكرة قوية فإنها لا تموت

----------


## صفحات العمر

> *عباءة الحلم أضناها أن تتمنى
> **وبالأمل تتغنى**
> تموت وتحيا كل يوم ألف مرة
> تلتحف الظلام وتتلقى السهام
> وهى تقبع بزوايا الحياة 
> علها تُقبل شعاع الشمس
> وتصحو من ذاك الثُبات 
> **ولكن مازالت تترجى !!
> 
> قيثـــــــارة*


*
مفيــــش أميـــــــرة بجد إلا ولها إمارة 
دا الورد بيته العبير والؤلؤة ..محارة
صوت الشجن بالشجن إختار كمان مع ناى 
ولما حس النغم دندن  .. بــ قيثارة

*

----------


## loly_h

*
من تحب ليس نصفك الآخر..
هو أنت في مكان آخر في الوقت نفسه !!
*

----------


## nariman

الفرح لحظات .. لا يطول جلوسه ولا يطول وقوفه.. إما لأنه كذلك..وإما لأنني لا أتوقعه

أنيس منصور

----------


## zizoYAzizo

بيب بيب بيب 

اهو وقعت  ::

----------


## kethara

> *
> مفيــــش أميـــــــرة بجد إلا ولها إمارة 
> دا الورد بيته العبير والؤلؤة ..محارة
> صوت الشجن بالشجن إختار كمان مع ناى 
> ولما حس النغم دندن  .. بــ قيثارة
> 
> *


*
أخى الفاضل مايسترو الحرف والكلمة
محمد سعيد

وهنا يصمت قلمى فى هذا المجال
حرفى فى محرابك لن يستطيع مجاورة إبداعك
فكيف للقيثارة أن تعزف وسط
سيمفونيات الألق وبحور الجمال

دام تألقك ووجودك الرائع أخى

باقات تحيتى*

----------


## kethara



----------


## صفحات العمر

غمضى عيون المُحال
وأفتحى بشويش حنينى
وشوشيه بسر العبير
اللى بين روحك وبينى
غنى يا أحلى الصبايا
إسمعينى وسمعينى 
وأمّــا تبتسم الشموع
وأمّــا تتلاقى الدموع ..
لحظة فرح
هتلاقيكى وهتلاقينى

----------


## loly_h

*لا تسلني اين كنت خلال فراقنا . حينما تغيب .**.**. أكف على ان أكون
**غادة السمان*

----------


## نوورا

*لِكُـــلِ شَـيْءٍ فِي الوُجـــودْ لَحْـــنٌ يَعْكِسُ جَمْــالَــه
*

----------


## loly_h

*إنّ الحياة قصيدة أعمارنا             أبياتها ، و الموت فيها قافية 
متّع لحظك في النجوم و  حسنها    فلسوف تمضي و الكواكب باقية 
**ايليا ابو ماضي*

----------


## nariman

لم أقتل شيئا برحيلي..كان كل شيء قد مات

----------


## ابن البلد

> لم أقتل شيئا برحيلي..كان كل شيء قد مات


 :y: 
يا سلام لو كانت كده 
لم أقتل شيئا .. برحيلي .. كل شيء قد مات

----------


## nova_n

*يا عسكري واقف بالفرس على جتتي
لا انت البطل ولا انت فتوة حتتي
يوم ما تقول هاخد البلد
هقولك خدها بس على جثتي
وعجبي

صلاح جاهين*

----------


## صفحات العمر



----------


## loly_h

*الـــوحده تـــأتيك عـــندما تـــنسي أن الله مـــعك*...

----------


## nariman

*نأتي الحب متأخرين قليلاً ، متأخرين دومًا .
نطرق قلبًا بحذر كمن مسبقًا يعتذر ، عن حب يجيء ليمضي .
بصيغ مغايرة ، يعيد الحب نفسه ، ببدايات شاهقة لأحلام.. وانحدارات مباغتة الألم .
وعلينا أن نتعلم كيف ننتظر أن يوصلنا سائق الحب الثمل إلى عناوين خيبتنا .**

" فوضى الحواس " .. أحلام مستغانمي*

----------


## loly_h

*يبقى الحر حرا حتى في سجنه.**.**.*

----------


## صفحات العمر

غمض عيون المحال 
وإسرق .. من الدنيا 
دقيقه ولا أتنين
أوحتى طلة عين 
فى كسر م الثانيه
تعتع صخور الجبال
النبع عطشان وصال 
وشراقى قلب الحنين
ملهوف على الميه
محمد سعيد
 ::

----------


## صفحات العمر

> *يبقى الحر حرا حتى في سجنه.**.**.*



يا مسا الورد الطارح حرف 
يا مسا الحرف الغاوى يفن
مين قال إن الوجع الخايب 
يقدر يطوى حمام البن

----------


## nova_n

*هل تعلم لماذا عندما يكبر الإنسان !!
 يكتب بقلم حبر و ليس رصاص ؟؟؟!
 حتى يتعلم أن محو الأخطاء لم يعد سهلا
*

*
*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

ما أخذ بالقوة لا يسترد إلا بالقوة
جمال عبدالناصر

----------


## nariman

فاقد الشيء لا يعطيه.

----------


## loly_h

*أحببتك* *.**. وكأنك آخر أحبتي على وجه الأرض .**.**.
وعذبتني .**.** وكأنني آخر أعدائك على  وجه الأرض .**.**.
**احلام مستغانمي** ♥*

----------


## nariman

الحمدلله الذي عافاني مما ابتلى به غيري .

----------


## جيهان محمد على

*حَـاوَلْتُ    أُدْرِكُ    سِــــرَّ     مِصْـــرَ ,  وَنِيْلَهَا

.............  فَاحْتَرْتُ   فِيْ  أَمْـــرِيْ  ,  وَتَــــاهَ    دَلِيْـــــلِي

إِنْ  غِبْتُ  عَنْــــــهَا . لاَ  تُفَـــــارِق   مُهْجَتِيْ

.............  حَتَّــــىَ   أَعُــــوْدَ      إِلَىَ     ضِفَافِ   النِّيــــلِ

فَــــإِذَا  أَتَيْتُ   ,  فَمَا      أُقَـــاوِمُ     سِــــحْرَهَا

.............  وَتَخِــــرُّ    أَرْبَعَـــــتِيْ     مِنَ        التَّبْجِيْـــــلِ

قَارَنْتُ       مِصْــــرَ    بِغَيْـــرِهَا   ,   فَتَدَلَّلَــتْ

.............  وَعَجِـــزْتُ     أَنْ   أَحْظَىَ     لَهَـــا     بِمَثِيْــــلِ

مَا  السِّــــرُّ  مِصْــــرُ ؟ فَمَنْ سِــــوَاكِ     لِعَثْرَتِيْ

.............  هَلْ  مِنْ سَبِيْــــلٍ   فِيْ   شِـــــفَاءِ  غَلِيْــــــلِيْ  ؟

 لَكِ   مِنْ  إِبَــاءِ    الشَّامِخَـــاتِ   إِلِىَ  العُــــــلاَ

.............  فِيْ     كُـــلِّ      حَقْــــلٍ       مُثْبَتٍ       بِدَلِيْـــــلِ

هَــــذِيْ الْحَضَـــــارَةُ  مُعْجِــــزَاتٌ فيِ الـــــــوَرَىَ

.............  عَقـــــِمَ     الـــزَّمَانُ     بِمِثْلِــــهَا      كَبَـــــدِيْلِ

رَفَـــــعَ     الإِلَــــهُ     مَقَامَهــَا  ,    وَأَجَــــــلَّهُ

.............  فِيْ   الذِّكْـــــرِ   ,  وَالتَّـــوْرَاةِ   ,    وَالإِنْجِيْــــلِ

جَـــاؤا   بِيُوْسُــــفَ   مِنْ   غَيَـــــاهِبِ     ظُلْمــَةٍ

.............  أَرْضَ    العَــــزِيْزِ  ,  فَكَــــانَ   خَيْـــرَ    نَزِيْـــلِ

مَنْ  فِيْ  الشِّـــــدَادِ  سِـــــوَاكِ  مِصْــــرُ  تَكَفَّلَــــتْ

.............  بَيْتَ     النُّبُــــــوَّةِ    مِنْ    عَطَــــــاءِ    نَبِيْــــلِ ؟

والنِّيْلُ   يَتْبَــــعُ    وَحْــــيَ   مُنْشِئِ     قَطْـــــرِهِ

.............  كَالطَّيْـــــرِ   حِيْنَ   الوَحْــــيِ   , عَـــــامَ  الفِيْــــلِ

 يَحْنُوْ      عَلَــــىَ  طِفْــــلٍ      فَنَـــــامَ       بِمَهْدِهِ

.............  فَلَكَــــمْ     لِنِيْلِكِ     مِــــنْ    يَدٍ       بِجَمِيْـــــــلِ ؟

فيِ    طُــــــوْرِ     سَــــــيْنَاءٍ     تَجَــــلَّىَ      رَبُّنَا

.............  فـــوْقَ       الكَلِيْـــــمِ   ,   بِــــأَوَّلِ    التَّنْــــــزِيْلِ 

وَكَـــــذَا   البَـــتُوْلُ   ,  أَتَتْ     لِمِصْـــــرَ    بِإِبْنِهَا

.............  تَبْغِـــــيْ   الأَمَــــانَ  ,  وَتَحْتَمــــِيْ     بِمَقِيْــــــلِ    

 يَكْفِيْــــكِ    يَا  أَرْضَ   الكِنَــــانـــةِ      هَاجَـــــرٌ

.............  مِيْـــلِىْ    بِتِيْـــــهٍ  ,  يَا       كِنَــــــانَةُ        مِيْلِــــي !

 يَا  ( أُمَّ     إِسْمَاعِيْـــــلَ) :   وَصْـــــلُكِ    وَاجِـــــبٌ

.............  مَنْ   عَــــقَّ    مِصْــــرَ   فَقَـــــدْ  أَتَىَ   بِجَلِيْــــلِ

بِثَرَاكِ     يَرْقُــــدُ     خَيْــــرُ   عِتْرَةِ    مُرْسَــــلٍ

.............  طِيْـــبٌ       يَفُــــوْحُ   ,  وَبَلْسَـــــمٌ     لِعَلِيْـــــلِ 

هَــــذِيْ  عِنَـــــايَةُ      قَــــادِرٍ    خُصَّــــتْ    بِهَا

.............  مِصْـــرٌ   ,    لِتَبْقَىَ       مَوْضِــــعَ      التَّفْضِيْلِ

بُوْرِكْتِ    مِصْــرُ   ,   فَــــلاَ     أَرَانِيَ     بَالِغـــاً

.............  حَــــقَّ    الْمَدِيْحِ ,  وَإِنْ   جَهَــــدْتُ      سَبِيْـــلِي !

 قَدْ    شِئْتُ    إِطْنَابــــاً  ,   وَعُــــذْرِيَ    أَنَّنِـــــيْ

.............  أَطْفَأْتُ     حِيْـــــنَ   بَـــدَا     سَنَـــــاكِ     فَتِيْلِي !

فَالنّــُوْرُ  أَنْتِ ,  وَلاَ    ضِيَاءَ    إذَا     انْضَوَىَ

.............  عَنَّا     ضِيَـــــاؤُكِ  ,   يَا   عَــــــرُوْسَ   النِّيْــــلِ

 يَا   مِصْــرُ  :  يَرْعَــــــاكِ    الإِلَــهُ   كَمَا   رَعَـىَ

.............  تَنْزِيْلـــــَهُ     مِنْ     عَــــــابِـثٍ    وَدَخِيْـــــلِ !!


*****************************************

د/ جمال حمدان 







مساء النصر والأيام العظيمة 

****
*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

قال الشاعر
_لا تظلمن إذا ما كنت مقتدرا * * * فالظلم ترجع عقباه إلى الندم


تنام عينك والمظلوم منتبه * * * يدعو عليك
وعين الله لم تنم
_

----------


## loly_h

*منذ دعوت ربي أن يبعد عني كل شر
اختفى الكثيرون من حياتي* *!**.**.**.
*

----------


## الشحرورة

*يقول حكيم لأبنه:- 
إذا أردت أن تصاحب رجلا فأغضبه ,,
 فان أنصفك من نفسه فلا تدع 
صحبته ,, و إلا فاحذره .*

----------


## loly_h

*
إن سألوك يوماً عنّى* *.**.وسيفعلون !
فقل لهم غادرتني .**.**
فقد كنت ضعيفاً* *.**. 
أضعف من الإحتفاظ بـ إمرأة
أحبتنى بجنون .**.**
و احتملت بجنون**.**.
و سامحت بجنون
*

----------


## nariman

جمال الروح هو الجمال الذي يعجز الزمن أن ينال منه

----------


## nova_n

*حين يتعمد الاخرون فهمك بطريقة خاطئة..! 
لا ترهق نفسك بالتبرير , فقط ادر ظهرك واستمتع بالحياة
القائل :هيكتور*

----------


## loly_h

*اشبه سندريلا و لكني لم افقد حذائي معه بل فقدت عقلي !**!**!*

----------


## nariman

أحيانا أكثر ما نخشى فعله هو بالضبط ما علينا فعله كي نتحرر من التفكير فيه..

----------


## loly_h

*
عـلـمـتـنـي الـحـيـاة :
أن* *الـحـب** و* *الـمـوت** مـتـشـابـهـان ،،
فـأنـت لا تـعـلـم مـتـى سـتـحـب ?
.**.**. و لا مـتـى سـتـمـوت !!

*

----------


## nova_n

الوَهم نِصف الدَاء ، ،
 وَ الاطمِئنَان نِصف الدَواء ، ، 
 وَ الصَبر أَوَل خُطوات الشِفاء . . | 

 لِـ / ابن سِينا

----------


## nova_n

خمسة يَعد موتهم كارِثة إِجتماعية:
 الحاكم الصالح في قوم فاسدين
 ,, والعالِم الناصح في قوم جاهلين ,
 والمصلِح المخلص في قوم غافلين
 ,, والقائد الشُجاع في قوم متخاذلين,,
 والحكيم الشَّيخ في احداث الطائِشين.

----------


## loly_h

*لاتعتمد على الآخرين كثيراً في مشوار حياتك .**.**.
 فحتى ظلك** يتخلى** عنك في* *الظلمة*

----------


## loly_h

*
ونحن في الحياة لا ننسى ولا تلتئم جروحنا بالاستشفاء 
أو تغيير الجو أو بالمفاجأة السارة حين تقبل .**.** نحن
 ننسى الجرح بجروح أخرى طازجة نصاب بيها وتستحوذ
 على اهتمامنا .**.**. 
**يوسف ادريس*

----------


## الشحرورة

أخطر ما يشل روح الإنسان وارادته.. 
هو الاقرار بالعجز قبل بدأ المسيرة..ولو أقر به كثيرون قبل البداية 
لما أصبحوا عظماء ولما حفروا أسماءهم في سجل التاريخ 
ولما أضافوا ما أضافوه إلى الحياة

عبد الوهاب مطاوع

----------


## nova_n

*التاريخ:* *
مجموعه من الأكاذيب ما كان يمكن أن يكون لها وجود 
لو كان الموتى يتكلمون*

----------


## kethara

*ما أبعد ما فات وما أقرب ما يأتي*

----------


## loly_h

*

عندما نموت ، لا يهم موتنا سوي الآخرين ".
 بعضهم يغسل ، بعضهم يصلي ، بعضهم يبكي .**.**.
بعضهم يواري.**.**.
 بعضهم يتساءل عن التركة.**.**.
 بعضهم يرثي .**.**.
 لكنهم كلهم يستعدون .**.**. للنسيان ." 

*

----------


## نوورا

*وأبغض بغيضك هوناً ما عسى أن يكون حبيبك يوماً ما*

----------


## نوورا

** النصيحة *
هي واجب إنساني وأخلاقي
فإن أخذتها بعين الحب كانت ثمرة نافعة
وإن قابلتها بعين الحقد فهي قنبلة وستنفجر فيك لوحدك
*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

اللى بنى مصر كان فى الأصل حلوانى

----------


## ابن البلد

> اللى بنى مصر كان فى الأصل حلوانى


اللي بنى مصر كان في الأصل عبد

 ::(:

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> اللي بنى مصر كان في الأصل عبد


يمكن يكون حلوانى العبد؟
 ::

----------


## kethara



----------


## zizoYAzizo

اللهم مصرِّف القلوب صرِّف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## loly_h

*
حاصرْ حصارَك بالجنونِ
وبالجنونِ
وبالجنونْ .**.**.
 ذهبَ الذين تحبُّهم
 ذهبوا
فإمَّا أن تكونْ
أَو لا تكونْ .**.**.
*

----------


## ابن البلد

> يمكن يكون حلوانى العبد؟


هتصدق لو قلت لك أني كنت متأكد أنك هتقولي كده 
العبد الحلواني أكيد
 ::

----------


## الشحرورة

*لتكن فيلسوفا لكن احتفظ بإنسانيتك وسط فلسفتك.
لـِ ديفيد هيوم
*

----------


## nariman

لعل في التأخير خير..ولعل في المنع نفع

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> هتصدق لو قلت لك أني كنت متأكد أنك هتقولي كده 
> العبد الحلواني أكيد


 :: 
أصدق يا بروفيشينال
 :good:

----------


## loly_h

*
مراقبة الألم من وراء الزجاج شيء مضحك.**.**.
كالأطرش الذي يسمع موسيقى!
**محمد الماغوط*

----------


## kethara

*
“ ثمة نوعان من الشقاء: 
الأول ألا تحصل على ماتتمناه ,
 و الثانى أن يأتيك و  قد تأخر الوقت و تغيرت أنت
 و تغيرت الأمنيات بعد أن تكون قد شقيت بسببها  بضع سنوات”
.
.
أحلام مستغانمي , نسيان*

----------


## نوورا

*لا يعرف طعم العافيه الا من نالته يد العله ,
ولا طعم الرخاء الا من مسته يد البلاء .*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

مستمتع جدا بالمشاركات الجميلة
مشاركاتكم تبهرنى
شكرا لكم
 :f2:

----------


## loly_h

*ترى .**.**.
لو إعترفت لك أنى أحتاجك كالهواء
فهل ستخنقنى ؟؟؟
*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

حاميها حراميها

----------


## nariman

لا أريد صداقات وعلاقات جديدة فما جنيته يكفي.. وما قاسيته مؤلم
رائع أن تكون علاقتك سطحية مع الجميع..كي لا تتألم من فراق أحد ولا تذرف دموع شوق لأحد

" واحدة معرفهاش " .. بس معاها حق

----------


## نوورا

*الحب الحقيقي كالعطر النادر يترك آثاره مهما طال به الزمن*

----------


## نوورا



----------


## loly_h

*نركض .**.**.!
نظل نركض.**.**.!
نحلم بشىء ما* *.**. أى شىء .**.**!
المهم أن يأتى
**و**
تظل حياتنا ملكاً (للحظة)
قد تأتـــى .**.**. وقد لا تأتــى .**.**.!
*

----------


## nova_n

*عندما تتكاثر المصائب يمحو بعضها بعضا
و تحل بك سعادة جنونية غريبة المذاق
و تستطيع أن تضحك من قلب لم يعد يعرف الخوف !

لـ نجيب محفوظ*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

سننتصر للحق إن شاء الله

----------


## kethara

*العقول الكبيرة تبحث عن الأفكار
والعقول المتفتحة تناقش الأحداث
والعقول الصغيرة تتطفل على شؤون الناس


*

----------


## loly_h

*لِكثرة ما أُشير إليك
صرت كلّ جهاتي .**.**.



*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

*في الطريق * 

أربع عساكر جبابرة يفتحوا برلين

ساحبين بتاعة حلاوة جاية من شربين

شايله على كتفها عيل عنيه وارمين

و الصاج على مخها يرقص شمال و يمين

إيه الحكايةيا بيه ؟ جال خالفت الجوانين ؟

إشمعنى مليون حرامى فى البلد سارحين

يمزعوا فى الجيوب و يفتحوا الدكاكين ؟

أسأل وزير الشئون و لا أكلم مين

بيرم التونسى

----------


## نوورا

*الدبلوماسية هي أن يفوز رأيك دون أن تصنع لك عدواً*

----------


## الشاطر حسن

*الناسُ معادن*

----------


## ابن البلد

ربنا آتنا في الدنيا حسنة و في الآخرة حسنة و قنا عذاب النار

----------


## nova_n

*لا تنطق بالسوء :
إذا رمت أن تحيا سليما من الردى ..... ودينك موفور وعرضك صين
فلا ينطقن منك اللسان بسوأة ..... فكلك سوءات وللناس ألسن
وعيناك إن أبدت إليك معائبا ..... فدعها وقل يا عين للناس أعين
وعاشر بمعروف وسامح من اعتدى ..... ودافع ولكن بالتي هي أحسن

الإمام الشافعي*

----------


## zizoYAzizo

اللهم أعنا على ذكرك، وشُكرك، وحُسن عبادتك

----------


## nariman

لا تحزن على ما فات..ولا تفرح بما هو آت

----------


## kethara

*الكلمات أحيانا تكون كالرمح الذى يشطر الأحساس
 جارحة ومؤلمة الى ما لا نهاية
*

----------


## الشحرورة

*الدبلوماسية هي أن يفوز رأيك دون أن تصنع لك عدواً*

----------


## nariman

تذكروا أن ما يختفي ببطء قد لا يعود أبدا .

----------


## نوورا



----------


## ابن البلد

> تذكروا أن ما يختفي ببطء قد لا يعود أبدا .


للآسف صحيح 
 ::(:

----------


## ابن البلد

يعتقد البعض بأن للحياة موسيقى تصويرية.

----------


## kethara

*الصندوق الممتلئ بالجواهر لا يتسع للحصى ،
 والقلب الممتلئ بالحكمة لايتسع للصغائر

د مصطفى السباعى
*

----------


## الشحرورة

*أغلب الصداقات مثل { دويلة } تبدأ ضعيفة وما إن تبلغ أوج قوتها
حتى يكون السقوط  فتندثر*

----------


## نوورا

*أعاني .. في لحظة يقظتي،
من قلة حساسية العالم.
يوجعني الضوء، والرائحة،
والصوت، وكل ما يفكك وحدتي

لـِ بثينة العيسى
*

----------


## nariman

وداعا أيها الغريب ..
كانت اقامتك قصيرة لكنها كانت رائعة ..
عسى أن تجد جنتك التى فتشت عنها كثيرا ..
وداعا أيها الغريب ..
كانت زيارتك رقصة من رقصات الظل ..
قطرة من قطرات الندى قبل شروق الشمس ..
لحنا سمعناه لثوان هناك من الدغل.. 
ثم هززنا الرؤوس وقلنا اننا توهمناه..
وداعا أيها الغريب

 :2: 

أحمد خالد توفيق .. من رواية النبوءة والعراف

----------


## أحمد ناصر

ليست حياتك غير ما صوّرتها...أنت الحياة بصمتها ومقالها 

إيليا أبو ماضى

----------


## kethara

*أشد الآلام على النفس : 
آلام لا يكتشفها الطبيب ، ولا يستطيع أن يتحدث عنها المريض

**للدكتور مصطفى السباعى
** 
*

----------


## محمد أمير

> *أشد الآلام على النفس : 
> آلام لا يكتشفها الطبيب ، ولا يستطيع أن يتحدث عنها المريض
> 
> **للدكتور مصطفى السباعى
> ** 
> *


*الأديبة القديرة قيثارة

كلمات أختيارها رائع جدا
والدكتور مصطقى السباعى أصاب بكلماته
فعلا خالات موجودة 

الله يديمك يا مطر
*

----------


## محمد أمير

*عندما تتكاثر المصائب يمحو بعضها بعضا
و تحل بك سعادة جنونية غريبة المذاق
و تستطيع أن تضحك من قلب لم يعد يعرف الخوف !

لـ نجيب محفوظ*

----------


## نوورا

_السيرة الحسنة كشجرة الزيتون .._
_لا تنمو سريعاً .. ولكنها تعيش طويلاً..._

----------


## أحمد ناصر

لا إله إلا الله محمد رسول الله

----------


## جيهان محمد على

تصبحوا على خير كتير أوى جاي لمصر إن شاء الله

----------


## لفيف الخطيب

عزيزتى زهرة الحنين موضوع فكرته جميلة
وتستوعب كتير

*مجموعه من الأكاذيب ما كان يمكن أن يكون لها وجود لو كان الموتى يتكلمون*

----------


## الشحرورة

*" لاَ يُكَلِّفُ اللَّهُ نَفسًا إِلاَّ وُسعَهَا "

(البقرة286)


*

----------


## nova_n

*كن كريماً ومتسامحاً مع كل الناس ..
 إلا في الكرامة*

----------


## لفيف الخطيب

*

أرضاء الناس غاية لا تدرك*

----------


## kethara

*الكلمة الطيبة تُغلق باب الحقد
وتفتح باب الود
*

----------


## نوورا

مهما بلغ بك اليأس مبلغه
تمسك بالأمل

----------


## نوورا

*الثقة
في يومٍ من الأيام قرر جميع أهل القرية لأن يصلوا
 صلاة الاستسقاء
تجمعوا جميعهم للصلاة لكن أحدهم كان يحمل معه مظلة!*

----------


## nariman

........

----------


## لفيف الخطيب

*بالمال يمكنك أن تشتري ؟؟؟
- المسكن و ليس البيت,
- المركز و ليس الإحترام,
- السرير و ليس النوم,
- الكتاب و ليس الفهم,
- الدواء و ليس الشفاء,

*

----------


## loly_h

*ثمَّةَ  أشياء
لا نعتادُها
نموتُ
كُلَّ ليلةٍ
مؤقَّتاً .**.**.
 لكنَّ موتَنا  الأخير
يفجعُنا
دائماً.
**سوزان عليوان**
*

----------


## نوورا

*إن البعوضة تُدْمي مُقْلةَ الأسد*

----------


## loly_h

> *إن البعوضة تُدْمي مُقْلةَ الأسد*


*بالفعل جميلة*

----------


## loly_h

*إنِّي  حَزينْ ولَرُبَّما لَم يَبدُ شيءٌ فَوقَ وجهي لا ولا دَمعي انهَمَرْ 
**ولَرُبَّما**
أبدو لَكم مُتماسكًا وبأنَّني صُلبٌ ، وقلبي  مِن حَجَرْ
أنا ليسَ مَن يَبدو عليهِ تّأثُّرٌ .**.**. لكِنْ بِعُمْقي دائمًا  يَبدو الأثَرْ
مازلتُ أضعفُ نَسمَةٍ تَغتالُني .**.**. ويُذيبُني ضَوءُ  القَمَرْ
وأحِنُّ دومًا للبلابِلِ إن شَدَتْ وأهيم في لَونِ السَّحَرْ
قلبي  الذي تَركَ المدارَ وظّلَّ يَسبَحُ بينَ أفلاكِ الخَطَرْ
بالأمسِ دَوَّى داخِلي  صَوتٌ عَنيفٌ هَزَّني قلبي تَحطَّمَ وانكَسَرْ 
وأضاعَني في لَحظةٍ مِن طَيشِهِ  ماذا يُفيدُ لَوِ اعتَذَرْ* *!* *
*

----------


## nova_n

*عندمـــا تستيــــقظ في الصبــــاح ..
 و أنت على قــيد الحياة ...
 فأحمد الله على ذلك*

----------


## لفيف الخطيب



----------


## أحمد ناصر

مصر..

----------


## جيهان محمد على

*(أستغفرُك ربي من كل ذنبٍ يحجب الرزق ويرد الدُعاء ! )



 


*

----------


## الشحرورة

*من حسنت خصاله طاب وصاله*

----------


## loly_h

*وَكأنني أقتاتُ الأملْ 
فَأعيشُ يَوميْ لِثقتي أنَّ غداً أجملُ بكثير 
ويأتي غداً  وأنسى أني كُنتُ أنتظرهُ جَميلا
وتلقآئياً أنتظرُ اليومَ  الذي يَليهْ  بلا خَيبةٍ أو مَلل 
إلهيْ كَيفَ أخيبُ وأنتَ أمليْ .**.**.
*

----------


## kethara

*لا ترقص فوق جراح الأخرين
حين ترقص فوقها فهى تزيد وتزيد
 وبجهلك يمكن ان تقتلهم*

----------


## لفيف الخطيب



----------


## أحمد ناصر

*أوقـات أفـوق ويحــل عنـي غبـايا*
*وأشـعر* *كأني فـهمت كـل الخبـايـا*

*وافتـح شـفايفي عشــان أقـول الدرر*
*مـا أقـولش غير* *حبة غزل في الصبايا*

----------


## loly_h

*فـي بَعض الأحيآن .**.**.
نوايانـا تكون* *[* *أنقـى**]** من قطرآت المــَـطر 
** لكنهــا* *
تتلّوث بـ إعتقادات الآخرين!!!

*

----------


## محمد أمير

> *فـي بَعض الأحيآن .**.**.
> نوايانـا تكون* *[* *أنقـى**]** من قطرآت المــَـطر 
> ** لكنهــا* *
> تتلّوث بـ إعتقادات الآخرين!!!
> 
> *


*
أختى العزيزة لولى

الله على الكلام الرائع أختى
تسلم يداكِ كلمات مفيش أجمل ولا أوقع منها

الله يديمك يا مطر*

----------


## محمد أمير

لا يمكن تبريره مهما تعاظمت الاسباب وكبرت
فهو صدمة

----------


## zizoYAzizo

*جمل ما قال الامام الشافى رحمه الله

دع الأيام تفعل ما تشاء ..... وطب نفسا إذا حكم القضاء
ولا تجزع لحادثة الليالي ..... فما لحوادث الدنيا بقاء
وكن رجلا على الأهوال جلدا ..... وشيمتك السماحة والوفاء
وإن كثرت عيوبك في البرايا ..... وسرك أن يكون لها غطاء
تستر بالسخاء فكل عيب ..... يغطيه كما قيل السخاء
ولا تر للأعادي قط ذلا ..... فإن شماتة الأعدا بلاء
ولا ترج السماحة من بخيل ..... فما في النار للظمآن ماء
ورزقك ليس ينقصه التأني ..... وليس يزيد في الرزق العناء
ولا حزن يدوم ولا سرور ..... ولا بؤس عليك ولا رخاء
إذا ما كنت ذا قلب قنوع ..... فأنت ومالك الدنيا سواء
ومن نزلت بساحته المنايا ..... فلا أرض تقيه ولا سماء
وأرض الله واسعة ولكن ..... إذا نزل القضا ضاق الفضاء
دع الأيام تغدر كل حين ..... فما يغني عن الموت الدواء*

----------


## nova_n

*من السهل على الأنسان ان يضحى من أجل شخص
ولكن من الصعب ان تجد الشخص الذى يستحق التضحية*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

إذا أردت أن تكون فيلسوفاً لا عليك غير أن تعيش الحياة .

 بقلم / هايدى دياب

----------


## نوورا

*سأل عمر بن الخطاب عمرو بن العاص
عندما ولاه مصر
اذا جاءك سارق ماذا تفعل به ؟؟؟
فقال عمرو بن العاص* *أقطع يده**
فقال عمر بن الخطاب له
وانا إن جاءنى جائع من مصر* *سأقطع يدك**تحذير لمن سيأتى رئيسا لمصر*

----------


## loly_h

> *
> أختى العزيزة لولى
> 
> الله على الكلام الرائع أختى
> تسلم يداكِ كلمات مفيش أجمل ولا أوقع منها
> 
> الله يديمك يا مطر*


*
شكرا* *محمد** 
كلك ذوق

*

----------


## loly_h

*لا  تبكي علي شيء ذهب منـــــــك .**.**. فنفسك التي تملك الاشياء ذاهــــبـــة
ولا تترك  للحزن مجالا للنيل منــــــك .**.**. فانك بالحزن لن ترجع الاشياء الغائـبــة
وافتح  قلبك للحياة فانك ان اعطيتها    .**.**.  حبــا فلن ترده اشــــــياء  واجـــــمــــــــة
وعد ...الي ربك داعيا وقل حسبي ربي .**.**. فمن فضل ربي تصريف الاشياء  الهائمة

*

----------


## لفيف الخطيب



----------


## kethara

*الفرصة التى تجيئ مبكرا.. نقتلها
والفرصةالتى تجئ متأخرة .. تقتلنا*

----------


## لفيف الخطيب



----------


## loly_h

*أحتآجُ رِئَةً ثآلثةَ تَجلبُ لِيَ الأكسجينْ 
رِئةٌ لـآ تَعرفُ فَصلَ الإختنآقْ 
رئةٌ تَجعلنيْ أستنشقُ القربَ دونَ الحآجةِ إلى الندآءِ والإلتفآتْ 
رئةٌ تُنكِرُ الهوآءَ المَملوءَ برآئحةِ الإنتظآر* *.**.**.*

----------


## نوورا

*لا تكن اسهل ما في الحياة 
ولا تكن اصعب ما فيها بل كن اسمى معانيها*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

سر إن إستطعت فى الهواء رويدا لا إختيالا على رفات العباد
أبوالعلاء المعرى

----------


## اسكندرانى

*في غيابك 
كل الأماكن تنساني
فكيف أجدني !!!!
وإن غبت أنتى اغيب أنا منّي*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*سَأَظلُّ أمشي رغْمَ ذلك، عازفاً
 قيثارتي، مترنِّما بغنائي
 «أمشي بروحٍ حالمٍ، متَوَهِّجٍ 
 في ظُلمة ِ الآلامِ والأدواءِ»
 أبو القاسم الشابي*

----------


## نوورا

*يهب الله كل طائر رزقه .. ولكنه لايلقيه له في العش

( مثل صيني )*

----------


## loly_h

*الماضيْ أمْ الحاضِر .**.**. فى أيهما الخيرة ؟؟؟
حيــرةً
ستُقرِرْ  مستقبليْ .**.**. تبـَاًً للمشَاعِرْ*

----------


## loly_h

*الألم الذي لا نتعلم منه .**.**. نستحقه مجددا ً*

----------


## الشحرورة

لا يكفي أن تكون في النور لترى ..
 وإنما ينبغي أن يكون في النور ما تراه .
( العقاد )

----------


## نوورا

*عندمآ يغضبگ آحدهم !
فأنت تستهلگ 42 عضله للتگشير في وجهه 
ممآ يؤدي آلى آلشيخوخه آالمبگره 
بينمآ آنت لآ تحتآج سوى 4 عضلآت لصفعه على وجههً 
*

----------


## loly_h

أصـدق عبـاره قرأتـها ... لاشـيء يبقـى للأبـد

----------


## اليمامة

تحيا مصر ..

----------


## nova_n

*هنآكً إلكثير من آلنَاسْ جآهزونَ للبكآءْ عنْد موتًكِ , 
ولكنً هنآك منً يموتّ عندمآ يراك تبْكيَ !*

----------


## loly_h

*أسوأ الجدران ليست الإسمنتية .**.**.
 وإنما التي تقطن خيالاتنا وتحول
 بيننا وجموح  طموحاتنا !**!**!
*

----------


## nova_n

لا أحد يمكن أن يقرأ بفائدة .. مالم يستطع أن يقرأ بمتعة

لـ بورتر

----------


## nova_n

*التوصّل إلى حقائق جديدة هو ليس المطلب الأهمّ في العلوم.
 الأهمّ منه هو اكتشاف طرقٍ جديدة في النظر و تناول تلك الحقائق. 
*
*ويليام براغ
*

----------


## kethara

*ما أسرّ أحداً سريرة إلا أبداهآ الله تعالى على صفحات وجهه 
, وفلتات لسانه ..

عثمآن بن عفان*
*رضى الله عنه*

----------


## جيهان محمد على

لكِ يا مـــــــــــصر الســـــــلامة

----------


## ابن البلد

يارب سلم !

----------


## nova_n

*لا تسافر إلى الصحراء بحثا عن الأشجار الجميلة
 فلن تجد في الصحراء غير الوحشة*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

تغييب العقول أولى خطوات الإستعباد

----------


## الشحرورة

أشكر من يصفعك بقوة عندما تقود حياتك وأنت نائم

----------


## أحمد ناصر

يا رب يسيبوا مصر فى حالها بقى

----------


## الشحرورة

*التواضع يورث المحبة، والقناعة تورث الراحة*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

*مصر ياما يا سفينة*
مصر ياما يا بهيه
يا ام طرحه وجلابيه
الزمن شاب وانتي شابه
هوا رايح وانتي جايه
جايه فوق الصعب ماشيه
فات عليكي ليل وميه
واحتمالك هوا هوا
وابتسامتك هيا هيا
تضحكي للصبح يصبح
بعد ليله ومغربيه
تطلع الشمس تلاقيكي
معجبانيه وصبيه
يا بهيه
مصر ياما يا سفينه
مهما كان البحر عاتي
فلاحينك ملاحينك
يزعو للريح يواتي
اللي ع الدفه
صنايعي
واللي ع المجداف
زناتي
واللي فوق الصاري كاشف
كل ماضي وكل اتي
عقدتين والتالته تابته
تركبي الموجه العفيه
توصلي بره السلامه
معجبانيه وصبيه
يا بهيه

أحمد فؤاد نجم

----------


## نوورا

*الصندوق الممتلئ بالجواهر لا يتسع للحصى ،
 والقلب الممتلئ بالحكمة لايتسع للصغائر*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

قال يا ابن آدم إجرى جرى الوحوش غير رزقك لم تحوش
 ::

----------


## abeer mohamed

خايف عليكى من الكلام
اصل الكلام فى بلادنا عله
تحت البيوت عسكر جوا البيوت عسكر
فوق اللسان عسكر بين الضلوع عسكر
طب كيف اقولك بحبك وضلوعى محتله
انتى اللى من يومك طريقى وريقك السيال كما الشلال

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> خايف عليكى من الكلام
> اصل الكلام فى بلادنا عله
> تحت البيوت عسكر جوا البيوت عسكر
> فوق اللسان عسكر بين الضلوع عسكر
> طب كيف اقولك بحبك وضلوعى محتله
> انتى اللى من يومك طريقى وريقك السيال كما الشلال


مرحبا بك يا عبير فى المنتدى
 ::

----------


## ابن البلد

لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا أَنْتَ سُبْحَانَكَ إِنِّي كُنْتُ مِنَ الظَّالِمِينَ

----------


## اسكندرانى

* لا يغرنك أربعة: إكرام الملوك، وضحك العدو، وتملُّـق النساء، و حـرُّ الشتاء*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

مصر..

----------


## نوورا

*اننا ننسى أخطاءنا بسرعة ، لأن احداً لايذكرنا بها*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

يارب سترك ورضاك وحسن لقاك

----------


## kethara

*الذاكرة أحسن خادم للعقل ،
 والنسيان أحسن خادم للقلب*

----------


## منى شهاب

*
قال حكيم :
أعجب ما في الإنسان قلبه
إن سنح له الرجا أذله الطمع
وإن هاجه الطمع أهلكه الحرص
وإن ملكه اليأس قتله الأسف
وإن عرض له الغضب أشتد به الغيظ
وإن أسعد بالرضا نسى التحفظ
وإن أتاه الخوف شغله الحذر
وإن أتسع له الأمن أستلبته الغرة
وإن أصابته مصيبة فضحه الجزع
وإن استفاد مالاً أطغاه الغنى
وإن عضته فاقة بلغ به البلاء
وإن جهد به الجوع قعد به الضعف
وإن أفرط في الشبع كظتة البطنة

فكل تقصير مضر وكل إفراط قاتل*

----------


## غادة جاد

السلام عليكم

----------


## ابن البلد

> السلام عليكم


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
المنتدى نور مرة تانيه 
 :f:  :f:  :f:

----------


## ابن البلد

> *
> قال حكيم :
> أعجب ما في الإنسان قلبه
> إن سنح له الرجا أذله الطمع
> وإن هاجه الطمع أهلكه الحرص
> وإن ملكه اليأس قتله الأسف
> وإن عرض له الغضب أشتد به الغيظ
> وإن أسعد بالرضا نسى التحفظ
> وإن أتاه الخوف شغله الحذر
> ...


 :y: 
تسلم أيدك منى كلام كل حكم بالفعل 
فخير الأمور الوسط

----------


## الشحرورة



----------


## نوورا

*المنافق يمدحك فى ضجة  ..ويخونك فى خلوة*

----------


## nova_n

*مــن الأفضـــل لنـــا أن نعـــرف { مواقعـنـــا } فــي حيـــاة الآخـــريـن
حتـــى لا نتعداهــــا !!
*

----------


## kethara

فن الحكمة هو فن أن تعرف ماذا تتجاهل

----------


## نوورا

*
إذا لم يذرف الكاتب العَبَارات فلن يذرفها القارئ،
 وإن لم يتفاجأ الكاتب فإن القارئ لن يتفاجأ.

 روبرت فروست
شاعر أمريكي .*

----------


## TAMARA KALED

*عندما ترى نفسك لم تعد تهتم بأحد....فاعلم أنه خاب ظنك بالكثير!!!!*

----------


## ابن البلد

لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له

----------


## nova_n

*سئل ابن ابي مطيع عن حسن الخلق ، فأنشد :**تراه إذا ما جئت متهللا ... كأنك تعطيه الذي أنت سائله
 هو البحر من أي النواحي تأتيه ... فلجته المعروف و الجود ساحله
 و لو لم يكن في كفه غير روحه..... لجاد بها فليتق الله سائله
*

----------


## ابن البلد

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من يوم السوء، ومن ليلة السوء، ومن ساعة السوء، ومن صاحب السوء، ومن جار السوء في دار المقامة

----------


## TAMARA KALED

*
اللهم نسألك حُسن الخاتمة ....آميييين...*

----------


## الشحرورة

الكلام كالدواء ان قللت منه نفع
وان أكثرت منه قتل

----------


## نوورا

*" الشيئان اللذان ليس لهما حدود هما:
 الكون وغباء الإنسان 
مع أني لست متأكدًا بخصوص الكون . "

من أقوال انيشتاين
**
*

----------


## تركي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 




              وكل عام    وانتم       ::               بخير

----------


## تركي

::

----------


## nova_n



----------


## TAMARA KALED



----------


## TAMARA KALED

اللهم نسألك العتق من النار...آمييين..

----------


## ابن البلد

> اللهم نسألك العتق من النار...آمييين..


اللهم آمين يارب العالمين

----------


## nova_n

*كم من منزل للمرء يألفه الفتى  *** وحنينه أبداً لأول منزل*

----------


## kethara

*الدموع
هى الراية البيضاء التى نرفعها لحظة الأعتراف بالخطأ*

----------


## لفيف الخطيب

_المرأة 
 بندقية ان أجدت الأمساك بها ملكت عالمك وان فقدت السيطرة 
أرسلت رصاصها الى قلبك_

----------


## nova_n

*مـن حرص على دينـه فـاز*

----------


## ابن البلد

حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل 
حسبنا الله نعم الوكيل 
 ::'(:

----------


## مصراويةجدا

مش لازم تتصفى الجتة وأتاخد طول عمري بغدر..واتقطع ييجي مليون حتة علشان ألمحلك يوم فجر ..

----------


## nova_n

*حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل*

*حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل

**حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل*

----------


## مصراويةجدا

أشدّ حواراتهما خصاماً كانت تنتهي عادة بانفجارات كراهية تتلوها استسلامات حانية، شأن جميع الغراميات العظمى...ماركيز

----------


## نوورا

*إن الواجب الرئيسي للإنسان في هذه الحياة 
هو أن يعيد ولادة نفسه من جديد .
إيريك فروم*

----------


## نوورا

*الاعتذارات المتكررة لا يمكن أن توصد الباب في وجه خطأ جديد 
وليم شكسبير*

----------


## الـولاء

*كن مخلصاً في الأشياء الصغيرة لأن قوتك تكمن فيها
(الأم تريزا)*

----------


## nova_n

*
ـ شيء مؤسف أن ندعو إلى التمسك بالمثل العليا أمام الناس
 ثم نلتمس الأعذار في تطبيقها لأنفسنا .
**توماس كارل*

----------


## اسكندرانى



----------


## نوورا

*المغرور يعتقد أن الكل ّ بحاجته
كالديك يعتقد أن الشمس لن تشرق
إلا إذا سمعت صوته*

----------


## نوورا

*لا تستعجل قطف الثمار
اصبر 
فزرعك الطيب سيؤتى أُكُله ولو بعد حين*

----------


## ابن البلد

الحمدلله

----------


## مصراويةجدا

جينا الحياة على عَجَل..ومروحين على عَجَل..ولكل واحد أَجَلَ

..................................................  ......"أيمن بهجت قمر"

----------


## ابن البلد

وَلَوْلَا إِذْ دَخَلْتَ جَنَّتَكَ قُلْتَ مَا شَاءَ اللَّهُ لَا قُوَّةَ إِلَّا بِاللَّهِ إِن تَرَنِ أَنَا أَقَلَّ مِنكَ مَالًا وَوَلَدًا

----------


## kethara

*
احـفــظ فــي حيـاتــكَ حـکـمـتـيــن 
الأولــى : لا تــحـاول الـوصــول
إلــي أنـســان .. لا يــحـاول الـوصــول الـيـك 

الثـانـيـة : لا تـحــارب الـعــالمْ مــن أجـل انسـان لا
يسـتـطـيـع محاربة کبـريائه مــن أجـلـك*

----------


## اسكندرانى

*
إذا كنت تعلم فتلك مصيبة وإن كنت لا تعلم فالمصيبة أعظم*

----------


## ابن البلد

الأهلي فوق جثث الجميع

----------


## مصراويةجدا

لو الفيلم المسئ للنبي أحد اهدافه عمل فتنة طائفية في مصر ..هننولهم هدفهم؟

طب عارفين النبي قعد كام سنة يتشتم في قريش لحد ما دولة الإسلام بقت قادرة على الفتح؟..وبعدين لما حصل فتح مكة قال للي شتموه إذهبوا فأنتم الطلقاء!

اعداء الإسلام هدفهم دايما أبعد من تحت رجلينا ..فبلاش سذاجة إذا تكرمتم !

----------


## نوورا

*شقى من لا يحسن الكلام
والاشقى منه من لا يحسن السكوت*

----------


## ابن البلد

لا إله إلا الله

----------


## نوورا

*لولا المرض...لافترست الصحه ما بقي من نوازع الرحمه
لدى الانسان*

----------


## ابن البلد

أني أري زهورا قد فقدت رونقها

----------


## نوورا

*كل أمل ظفرت به فعقباه حزن، إما بذهابه عنك وإما بذهابك عنه،
ولا بد من أحد هذين الشيئين، إلا العمل لله عز وجل .!
لـِ ابن حزم رحمه الله
*

----------


## نوورا

*أفضل العقول
 عقل لا يملّ البحث عن الحقيقة

 أفضل القلوب
 قلب لا يغيب عنه الصدق*

----------


## kethara

كل أمل ظفرت به فعقباه حزن، إما بذهابه عنك وإما بذهابك عنه،
ولا بد من أحد هذين الشيئين، إلا العمل لله عز وجل .!
لـِ ابن حزم رحمه الله

----------


## نوورا

*آتْمَنَىَ أنْ أحْفَظ القُرْآن گامِلَا فٍيُ صَدْرِي لِتَسْقُط الدٌنْيَا مِن عَيْنيَ !*

----------


## ابن البلد

> *آتْمَنَىَ أنْ أحْفَظ القُرْآن گامِلَا فٍيُ صَدْرِي لِتَسْقُط الدٌنْيَا مِن عَيْنيَ !*


الله أحلى دعاء وأمنية
ربنا ينولهالك وينولها لنا نوورا
 :f:  :f:

----------


## لفيف الخطيب

_مجرد سؤال لا أكثر اثار فضولى وشجونى ؟؟؟؟_

----------


## nova_n

> _مجرد سؤال لا أكثر اثار فضولى وشجونى ؟؟؟؟_


*اهلا لفيف 

نحن هنا معكِ فى كل زاوية وكل مكان واهلا بكِ فى
كل وقت ستجدينا حولك اذا كان هذا معنى السؤال

شكرا*

----------


## nova_n

*أعـجبـنـي 
ســـــــؤال من رجل حــگـيـم
 مــٱهــو الـصـعــب ---- ۆ مــٱهــو الـقــٱســي
 قــال الــصـعــب فــي الــدنــيــا :-
 ٱن تـگــســب شـخــصــٱ وٱحــداً ...
 ۆ تــخـســر الـكــل لأجــلــه ..
 وٱشــد القـســوه :-
 ٱن يـتـرگـك هـذٱ الـشـخـص ...
ۆتـتــذكــر ٱنـك تـركـت الـكــل لاجــلــه
*

----------


## lalasona

[center][
وهذه هي الأبيات ......


ياسائلي أين حل الجود والكرم عندي بيان إذا طلابه قدموا

هذا الذي تعرف البطحاء وطئته والبيت يعرفه والحل والحرم

هذا بن خير عباد الله كلهم هذا التقي النقي الطاهر العلم

هذا الذي أحمد المختار والده صلى عليه إلهي ماجرى القلم

هذا بن سيدة النسوان فاطمة وأبن الوصي الذي سيفه نقم

إذا رأته قريش قل قائلها إلى مكارم هذا ينتهي الكرم

وليس قولك من هذا بضائره العرب تعرف من أنكرت والعجم

يكاد يمسك عرفان راحته ركن الحطيم إذا ما جاء يستلم

يغضي حياءا ويغضي من مهابته فلا يكلم إلا حين يبتسم

ماقال لا قط إلا في شهادة لولا التشهد كانت لاؤه نعم

ينشق نور الهدى عن غرته كالشمس تنجاب عن إشراقها الظلم

مشتقة من رسول الله نبعته طابت عناصره والخيم والشيم

هذا إبن فاطمة إن كنت جاهله بجده أنبياء الله قد ختموا

الله فضله قدما وشرفه جرى بذلك له في لوحه القلم

من جده دان فضل الأنبياء له وفضل أمته دانت له الأمم

عم البرية بالإحسان فانقشعت عنها العماية والإملاق والعدم

كلتا يداه غياث عم نفعها يستوكفان ولايعروهما عدم

سهل الخليقة لاتخشى بوادره تزينه خصلتان الخلق والكرم

لايخلف الوعد ميمون نقيبته رحب الفناء أريب حين يعتزم

من معشر حبهم دين وبغضهم كفر وقربهم منجى ومعتصم

يستدفع السوء والبلوى بحبهم ويستزاد به الإحسان والنعم

مقدم بعد ذكر الله ذكرهم في كل حال ومختوم به الكلم

إن عد أهل التقى كانوا أئمته أو قيل من خير خلق الله قيل هم

لايستطيع جواد بعد غايتهم ولايدانيهم قوم وإن كرموا

هم الغيوث إذا ما أزمة أزمت والأسد أسد الشرى والأس محتدم

يأبى أن يحل الذم ساحتهم خيم كريم وايد بالندى هضم

لايقبض العسر بسطا من أكفهم سيان ذلك أن أثروا أو عدموا

أي الخلائق ليست في رقابهم لأولوية هذا أو له نعم

من يعرف الله يعرف أولوية ذا فالدين من بيت هذا ناله الأمم

بيوتهم في قريش يستضاء بها في النائبات وعند الحكم إن حكموا

فجده في قريش من أرومتها محمد وعلي من بعده علم

بدر له شاهدوا الشعب من أحد و الخندقان ويوم الفتح قد علموا

وخيبر وحنين يشهدان له وفي قريضة يوم صليم قيم


صلى الله وسلم على نبينا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه اجمعين

----------


## ابن البلد

يارب سترك

----------


## جيهان محمد على

.. ساعدني  لأكتفي، لأضع حداً لجناحيَّ، لأشذّب أطراف  أحلامي، لكيلا أفقدني كلّما  علوتَ بي. داو قصوري بالبراهين، ثم علّمني أن  أتواضع فأتجاوز عن قصور  غيري. ومدّني بالعزم ما يمكنّني على رد جميل الملأ  الصالح الذي تضعه في  دربي، دون أن أسأل أو أعي. حبّبني إلى خلقك الرضيّ كما  عودتّني وحبّب إليّ  عجزي وخطأي وإنسانيتي ومكّني في أرضكَ تمكين الرجال  دون حاجتي لسواك.  ذكّرني أن أستفيق كلّما داهمتني سكرة البلوغ ونشوة الدنيا  وألهِمني  استخدام عِلمي وحِلمي ووعيي وبصيرتي وكافة الأدوات التي تضعها في  يدي لأصل  إلى غاياتك لا إلى غاياتي. سخّرني لك، وإن شئت، خذ منّي أمنياتي  إن  أبعدَتني عنك، لكن .. 
*كُن - أنتَ وحدك يا ربّ - معي.**

----------


## zizoYAzizo

*لا أحَدَ يَمْلِكُ حَيَاة ًوَرْدِيَّة
وَلا قَلْبًا خَالِياً وَلا رَأسًا خَفِيفاً مِنَ الأعْبَاء
وَلَكِن هُنَاكَ : مَن يَدْعُو الله وَيَبْتَسِم*

----------


## محمد أمير

*فـقـدنــا بـعـضـنــا مُـتـعـمـديـن ... !
فـقـدتيـني " أنــتِ " بـ أســلـوبــك ..
و فـقـدتــك " أنــا " بـ كــثرة أهتــمامــي بكــِ !*

----------


## zizoYAzizo



----------


## جيهان محمد على

بحَّــــــــة فى صـــــــــدر مـــــــــوال*

----------


## الشحرورة

*عندما سقطت التفاحة الجميع قالوا سقطت التفاحة

 إلا واحد قال لماذا سقطت؟؟*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

وقال على رأى المثل
إن كنت نسيت اللى جرى هات الدفاتر تنقرا
 ::p:

----------


## ابن البلد

> وقال على رأى المثل
> إن كنت نسيت اللى جرى هات الدفاتر تنقرا


 ::   :3:

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> 


يا فاهمنى
 ::

----------


## الشحرورة

*بعض الأشخاص يقرأ حزنك من عيونك 
 حتى وأنت تبتسم 

 لـكنهم نـآدرون جدا*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> *بعض الأشخاص يقرأ حزنك من عيونك 
>  حتى وأنت تبتسم 
> 
>  لـكنهم نـآدرون جدا*


صحيح !

----------


## أحمد ناصر

منقولة من  الفيس بوك

----------


## kethara

*
من الممكن أن نتوقع أحسن الأشياء لأنفسنا رغم الظروف السيئة 
ولكن الواقع المدهش هو أننا 
حين نتوقع شيئاً جيداً فإننا غاالباُ ما نجده 

د." نورمان فينسين" 		                   *

----------


## محمد أمير

*فليتك تحلو والحياه مريره*** وليتك ترضى والانام غضاب
وليت الذى بينى وبينك عامر*** وبينى وبين العالمين خراب
اذا صح منك الود فالكل هين*** وكل الذى فوق التراب تراب*

----------


## لفيف الخطيب

_لا تحسب أن في الصمت رضا ماهو كل صمتاً قبول
 ولا كل كلاماً اعتراض_

----------


## نوورا

*إفعل دائماً الصواب
فذلك سوف يسعد البعض ويدهش البعض الأخر
**
*

----------


## ابن البلد

لا إله إلا الله محمد رسول الله

----------


## الشحرورة

*


**لا تحاول الوصول لشخص
لا يريدك أن تصل إليه*

----------


## أحمد ناصر



----------


## الشاطر حسن

كل عام وأنتم بخير
كل عام وأنتم أكثر طيبة 
كل عام وأنتم بحب.. في حب ..وعلى حب 
كل عام وأنت يامن تحب مع من تحب

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> كل عام وأنتم بخير
> كل عام وأنتم أكثر طيبة 
> كل عام وأنتم بحب.. في حب ..وعلى حب 
> كل عام وأنت يامن تحب مع من تحب


كل سنة وإنت طيب يا حاج حسن
وحمدالله على سلامتك
حج مبرور وذنب مغفور إن شاء الله
تقبل الله منك صالح الأعمال
 ::

----------


## الشاطر حسن

> كل سنة وإنت طيب يا حاج حسن
> وحمدالله على سلامتك
> حج مبرور وذنب مغفور إن شاء الله
> تقبل الله منك صالح الأعمال


مساء الفل ياغالي وعقبالك إن شاء الله 
كل سنة وانت والغوالي ياغالي بألف خير
 :f2:

----------


## أحمد ناصر



----------


## nova_n

*الكذب في بلادنا ليس استثناء ,
 ولكنه من فرط التكرار صار يشبه الحقيقة ! ..

 واسيني الأعرج*

----------


## أحمد ناصر



----------


## أحمد ناصر



----------


## نوورا

*خذ الحكمة حيث انتهي الاخرون
 لانك لن تعيش طويلا لكي تتعلم كل الاخطاء*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> *خذ الحكمة حيث انتهي الاخرون
>  لانك لن تعيش طويلا لكي تتعلم كل الاخطاء*


أعجبتنى الحكمة 
شكرا لك يا نورا
 :good:

----------


## جيهان محمد على

لِنتهَـــادى الشــــموع

----------


## نوورا

> أعجبتنى الحكمة 
> شكرا لك يا نورا


*أ أحمد ناصر

انا عجبنى وجودك هنا متشكرة جدا جدا*

----------


## نوورا

*أن العقل كالحقل 
وكل فكرة نفكر فيها لفترة طويلة هي بمثابة عملية ري 
وفي النهاية لن نحصد سوى ما نزرعه
 من أفكار سلبية كانت أم إيجابية. * * 
*
*
*

----------


## kethara

*فى داخل كل أنسان وطن خاص به
الانسان لا ينتمى الى رقعة
الأنسان ينتمى الى داخله
*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

تصبحوا على خير

----------


## الشاطر حسن

> تصبحوا على خير


وانت من أهل الخير ياميجور وأحلام سعيدة بإذن الله 
 :f2:

----------


## اسير الغروب

*
اختر كلامك قبل أن تتحدث 

وأعط للاختيار وقتاً كافياً لنضج الكلام 

فالكلمات كالثمار 

تحتاج لوقت كاف حتى تنضج*

----------


## الشاطر حسن

تصبحون على ألف خير  ::

----------


## الشاطر حسن

> تصبحون على ألف خير


وانت من أهله ياصاحبي

----------


## أحمد ناصر

الحمد لله

----------


## ابن البلد

بس يا سيدي وقاموا بمظاهرة سموها ثورة 

 :Sad:

----------


## اسير الغروب

حضرت ولم اجد احد

----------


## الشاطر حسن

حضرت ولم أجد إلا أحدهم لم يجد أحد .

----------


## اسير الغروب

نفسي انام ومش جاى لى نوووووووم
وماليش نفس اعمل اى حاااااااااااااااااااااااااااجة خااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااالص
حااااااااااااااااااااااااالة ملل

----------


## الشحرورة

لمن تشكو إذا كان خصمك القاضي!

----------


## أحمد ناصر

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله

----------


## ابن البلد

> نفسي انام ومش جاى لى نوووووووم
> وماليش نفس اعمل اى حاااااااااااااااااااااااااااجة خااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااالص
> حااااااااااااااااااااااااالة ملل


النوم هو أحلى حل للملل
 ::

----------


## ابن البلد

> حضرت ولم اجد احد





> حضرت ولم أجد إلا أحدهم لم يجد أحد .


ولما أنتم الأتنين موجودين 
متقابلتوش ليه 
ولا لازم تدوخونا معاكم ههههههههههههههه


حضرت أنا بقه ولقيت 
أسير الغروب بيه
والشاطر حسن أفندي
والشحرورة هانم
وأحمد باشااا ناصر

 :Baby:

----------


## الشحرورة

> ولما أنتم الأتنين موجودين 
> متقابلتوش ليه 
> ولا لازم تدوخونا معاكم ههههههههههههههه
> 
> 
> حضرت أنا بقه ولقيت 
> أسير الغروب بيه
> والشاطر حسن أفندي
> والشحرورة هانم
> وأحمد باشااا ناصر


*انا اسمى مكتوب ليه فى حاجة ان شاء الله ؟

ههههههههههههههه
صباحكم سعادة*

----------


## الشحرورة

*نحن نحب الماضي لأنه ذهب 
 ولو عاد لكرهناه*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> *نحن نحب الماضي لأنه ذهب 
>  ولو عاد لكرهناه*


ولهذا فكثير من الناس لا يستطيعون أن يستمتعوا أبدا بحاضرهم

----------


## ابن البلد

> ولهذا فكثير من الناس لا يستطيعون أن يستمتعوا أبدا بحاضرهم


مرات قليلة جدا اللي أستمتعت بيها بالحاضر
ولكن دائما أحن للماضي ... وخاصه المرات القليلة جدا

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> مرات قليلة جدا اللي أستمتعت بيها بالحاضر
> ولكن دائما أحن للماضي ... وخاصه المرات القليلة جدا


كلنا كده يا أبوحميد

----------


## الشاطر حسن

> مرات قليلة جدا اللي أستمتعت بيها بالحاضر
> ولكن دائما أحن للماضي ... وخاصه المرات القليلة جدا


"ولأن الميل متساوي إذن هناك توازي بين العالمين ممايؤدي إلى الانفصال وعدم التقاطع .
ولمعالجة الحالة أضف أحد المتغيرات في أحد الكفتين فيتغير أحد الميلين فيتقاطع الحاضر والماضي في أنت"* .

*"ماذا نحن فاعلون" ط 3 ، جـ 11 .

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> "ولأن الميل متساوي إذن هناك توازي بين العالمين ممايؤدي إلى الانفصال وعدم التقاطع .
> ولمعالجة الحالة أضف أحد المتغيرات في أحد الكفتين فيتغير أحد الميلين فيتقاطع الحاضر والماضي في أنت"* .
> 
> *"ماذا نحن فاعلون" ط 3 ، جـ 11 .


وإن صام وإن صلى؟
 ::

----------


## الشاطر حسن

> وإن صام وإن صلى؟


الله الله ياميجور
دايما ردودك بتكمل الحلقة المفرغة اللي في النص وده نتيجة فرط الأفكار على مائدة الأحداث . ولأننا لانستطيع حاليا فقد ننتظر وإن لم نفعل  ::

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> الله الله ياميجور
> دايما ردودك بتكمل الحلقة المفرغة اللي في النص وده نتيجة فرط الأفكار على مائدة الأحداث . ولأننا لانستطيع حاليا فقد ننتظر وإن لم نفعل


بالقطع..خاصة وأن الأحداث قد تتركز فى الإصلاح وقد تتركز الأحداث فى الإصلاحية..
فشكرا جزيلا على كل ما تفعله من أجل  إنقاذ كوكبنا
 ::

----------


## أحمد ناصر

تحيا مصر روشة مستفزة
 ::

----------


## ابن البلد

أحنا سحبنا السفير .... علشان المترو عطلان

----------


## أحمد ناصر

حى على الجهاد

----------


## الشاطر حسن

كلنا نحب ، بعضنا يكره ، أما المخلصين في كليهما فقليل .

----------


## الشحرورة

*أنتهى الدرس
اقفلوا الكراريس*

----------


## الشاطر حسن

> *أنتهى الدرس
> اقفلوا الكراريس*


هيييييييييييييييييييييييه

فسحة

 :Confused: 

ولاّ إيه؟؟

حمدلله ع السلامة ياشحرورة
 :f2:

----------


## نوورا

*

( إن أفضل جندي هو الذي لا يقاتل
 والمقاتل المتمكن هو الذي ينجح بلا عنف
وأعظم فاتح يكسب دون حرب وأنجح مدير يقود دون إصدار الأوامر
إن هذا ما يسمى ذكاء عدم الهجوم 
وما يطلق عليه سيادة الرجال ) 
لاوتسو تاوتيه كينج*

----------


## اسير الغروب

*احبكم فى الله

*ܓ܏ܛܜܔܓ* اسيـــــر الغـــــروب ܛ܏ܛܜܓ܏ܛ*

----------


## مصرية واافتخر

أأنا...!!!

إحـسـاس مهدد بالإنقراض ::h:: 

يهرب من عصر لآخر باستمرار

لا يتوقف .....مثل الماء

يبحث عن عصر استثنائي ::h:: 

به قوانين كلاسيكية

تحميه من الانقراض

أنــــــــا  ::h:: 

أحســاس لا يحتاج سوى لورقة وقلم

ليتذكر عصره الذهبي

----------


## اسير الغروب

*شعورٌ مجهولٌ جداً 
ان نكتب دون ان نعرف لمن نكتب ! 
وان نصرخ غاضبين دونَ ان ندري من نشجُب*

----------


## ابن البلد

لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له 
له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو على كل شيء قدير

----------


## الشاطر حسن

ربنا آتنا في الدنيا حسنة وفي الآخرة حسنة وقنا عذاب النار

----------


## اسير الغروب

*امبارح الهارد ديسك بتاعى اتحرق

فقدت كل التصاميم

على بركة الله نبدأ من أول وجديد

استحملونى شوية لحد ما اجمع برامج الجرافيك تانى اللى باشتغل بيها
*

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> *امبارح الهارد ديسك بتاعى اتحرق
> 
> فقدت كل التصاميم
> 
> على بركة الله نبدأ من أول وجديد
> 
> استحملونى شوية لحد ما اجمع برامج الجرافيك تانى اللى باشتغل بيها
> *


هههههههههههههههههههههههههه..بركات التصميم بتاعي 
متنساش ..حلاوة شمسنا بقى ماشي؟  ::

----------


## مصرية واافتخر

> *امبارح الهارد ديسك بتاعى اتحرق
> 
> فقدت كل التصاميم
> 
> على بركة الله نبدأ من أول وجديد
> 
> استحملونى شوية لحد ما اجمع برامج الجرافيك تانى اللى باشتغل بيها
> *



لاإاله إلا الله
لاتقول بركه تصميم توقيعى :: 
ربى يعوض عليك
أنت قدها

----------


## مصرية واافتخر

حظى كدقيق فوق شوكٍ.... نثروه
وقالوا لحفاهٍ يوم ريح ....اجمعوه
صعب الامر عليهم
فقالوا... اتركوه
ان من اشقاه ربه
كيف أنتم تسعدوه

----------


## نوورا

*قطرة الماء في بيت النمل بحرا*

----------


## الشاطر حسن

> *امبارح الهارد ديسك بتاعى اتحرق
> 
> فقدت كل التصاميم
> 
> على بركة الله نبدأ من أول وجديد
> 
> استحملونى شوية لحد ما اجمع برامج الجرافيك تانى اللى باشتغل بيها
> *


إن كيدهن عظيم   ::

----------


## kethara

*

 عندما تنمو أظفارنا..نقوم بقص الأظافر.. ولانقطع أصابعنا..!
 وكذلك عندما تزيد مشاكلنا ..يجب أن نقطع المشاكل.. لا أن نقطع علاقاتنا
لوضربت طفلا ضربة خفيفة وأنت "توبخه" لبكى 
..ولوضربته ضربةأقوى وأنت "تمازحه" لضحك..
لأن
الألم النفسي أشد إيذاء من الألم الجسدي..الكلمة تجرح*

----------


## الشاطر حسن

> *امبارح الهارد ديسك بتاعى اتحرق
> 
> فقدت كل التصاميم
> 
> على بركة الله نبدأ من أول وجديد
> 
> استحملونى شوية لحد ما اجمع برامج الجرافيك تانى اللى باشتغل بيها
> *


انت فين ياأسير اوعى يكون الكمبيوتر اتحرق كمان .. ياعم خلاص مش لازم التوقيع اللي فاضل  ::

----------


## الشاطر حسن

> *
> 
>  عندما تنمو أظفارنا..نقوم بقص الأظافر.. ولانقطع أصابعنا..!
>  وكذلك عندما تزيد مشاكلنا ..يجب أن نقطع المشاكل.. لا أن نقطع علاقاتنا
> لوضربت طفلا ضربة خفيفة وأنت "توبخه" لبكى 
> ..ولوضربته ضربةأقوى وأنت "تمازحه" لضحك..
> لأن
> الألم النفسي أشد إيذاء من الألم الجسدي..الكلمة تجرح*


حمدلله على السلامة قيثارة .
معكِ حق في كل ماقلتي الكلمة تجرح والنظرة تجرح وويلهم من عانوا فرط الحساسية .
عود أحمد
وورد
 :f2:

----------


## مصرية واافتخر

احسب الناس؟
مثلى؟؟؟؟؟
فى طيبتى.....
وعلى نفسى ...ابديهم؟
ومليووون مره؟
انصدم ...فيهم؟؟

----------


## نوورا

*الملابس والأثواب
تستر بنا كل شيء إلا القلوب !!
فـ بعض الأحزان ~ كالشمس
لايسترها ولايغطيها أي شيء ..!!
*

----------


## نوورا

*لا تظلمن اذا ما كنت مقتدرا فالظلم ترجع عقباه للندم 
تنام عيناك والمظلوم منتبه يدعو عليك وعين الله لم تنم*

----------


## أحمد ناصر



----------


## نوورا

*
حين يغمرك الحزن تأمل قلبك من جديد
فسترى أنك في الحقيقة تبكي مما كان يوماً مصدر بهجتك.

لــ جبران خليل جبران
** 
*
*
*

----------


## nova_n

*لا تتأخر بالصفح عن الآخرين*
*فربما لا يكونوا موجودين عندما تود الصفح عنهم.*

----------


## نوورا

*لا تتكلم وأنت غاضب ..*
*فستقول اعظم حديث*
*تندم عليه طوال حياتك
*

----------


## kethara

> حمدلله على السلامة قيثارة .
> معكِ حق في كل ماقلتي الكلمة تجرح والنظرة تجرح وويلهم من عانوا فرط الحساسية .
> عود أحمد
> وورد


*أخى الفاضل المميز
الشاطر حسن

باقة ورد بيضاء لروحك النقية وكلماتك الرقيقة
ولتحيتك التى دوما تينغ ما قد ذبل

تحيتى*

----------


## kethara

*مازلنا نتطاحن بكل قوة ونتصارع
على شيئ زائل ونترك ما هو دائم
ليتنا نتسامى عن سفاسف الأمور
ولا نخدش نقاؤنا ونحترم ذواتنا وذوات الأخرين
ونترفع عن التفاهات وننقد بلطف
ونعتذر عن الخطا بود
ونبحث عن بصيص أمل وسط كل هذا الزخم
الذى أجهدنا ونال منا ومن كل آمالنا
هكذا اردت ان اشارك ولو بأمنية فى كل ما يحدث
لنا ومن حولنا

قيثارة*

----------


## الشحرورة

*
لَن تكبر دون أن تتألم ... لن تتعلم دون أن تخطئ ...
 و لن تنجح دون أن تَفشل ... هكذا الحياة .*

----------


## إبراهيم صالح

دبور زن على حجر مسن ... !
قاله عايز إيه ... ؟
قال عايز ألحسك ... !
قاله ده أنا بألحس الحديد .... 
 ::

----------


## إبراهيم صالح

بيقول لأبوه 
يابا علمني الهيافة
قاله يابني تعالى في الهايفة وأتصدر 
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> زعموا أن سعد بن زيد مناة بن تميم كان تزوج رهم بنت الخزرج بن تيم الله بن  رفيدة بن ثور بن كلب بن وبرة، وكانت من أجمل الناس، فولدت له مالك ابن سعد  وعوفاً، وكان ضرائرها إذا ساببنها يقلن: يا عفلاء فقالت لها أمها: ساببنك  فابدئيهن بعفال فسابتها بعد ذلك امرأة من ضرائرها، فقالت: يا عفلاء، فقالت  ضرتها رمتني بدائها وانسلت فأرسلتها مثلاً. وبنو مالك بن سعد رهط العجاج،  وكانوا يقال لهم بنو العفيل


منقول للفلول
 ::

----------


## إبراهيم صالح

ذو الجهلِ لا يَنفكُّ مضطرباً 
لأقلِّ شيءٍ يفقــــدُ الصبــرا
كُـلُّ المصائــبِ عندَهُ كَبرَتْ 
إِلا مصيبــــةَ جهلِه الكُبرى
....!

----------


## ابن البلد

لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له 
له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو على كل شيء قدير

----------


## إبراهيم صالح

*مهلاً بني عَمِّنـــا مهــلاً موالينــا 
لا تنبشــــوَا بيننا ما كان مدفوناً
لا تَطْمعوا أن تُهينونا ونكرمَكُـمْ 
وأَن نكـفَّ الأذى عنكم وتُؤْذونا
اللّهُ يعلـــــمُ أنا لا نُحِبُّكــــــــــمُ 
ولا نَلـــــومكُم أن لا تُحِبونــــا
كلٌ لــه نِيَّةٌ في بُغْضِ صاحبـه 
بنعمــــةِ اللّهِ نقليكمْ وتقلونــــا
*

----------


## إبراهيم صالح



----------


## أحمد ناصر



----------


## أحمد ناصر

الله عليكى يا مصر
 ::

----------


## الشاطر حسن

*إن لم تكن صدراً بأول جملةٍ
أو فاعلاً للمجدِ في إسهابِ
إياك أن تبقى ضميراً غائباً
أو لا محلَ لهُ من الإعرابِ*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> *إن لم تكن صدراً بأول جملةٍ
> أو فاعلاً للمجدِ في إسهابِ
> إياك أن تبقى ضميراً غائباً
> أو لا محلَ لهُ من الإعرابِ*


جميل
 :f:

----------


## الشاطر حسن

> جميل


فكرتني بخالد صاحبي  :: 
هما حلوين فعلا الله ينور على اللي كتبهم .
مفيش وردة أكبر من كده  ::

----------


## Abou.Gouda

> *إن لم تكن صدراً بأول جملةٍ
> أو فاعلاً للمجدِ في إسهابِ
> إياك أن تبقى ضميراً غائباً
> أو لا محلَ لهُ من الإعرابِ*


جميل
 ::

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> فكرتني بخالد صاحبي 
> هما حلوين فعلا الله ينور على اللي كتبهم .
> مفيش وردة أكبر من كده


 :: 
أتفضل يا غالى
هو الحقيقة إنى بأهديك للوردة مش بأهديها لك

----------


## نوورا

*
وإذا أصيب القوم في أخلاقهم
 فأقم عليهم مأتماً وعويلاً

احمد شوقي*

----------


## نوورا

*إرضاء الناس غاية لا تدرك
وأرضاء الله غاية لا تترك
فاترك ما لا يدرك
لتحصل على ما لا يترك

*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

يا حبيبتى يا مصر

----------


## nova_n

*كن كالحياه رافق الجميع ولا تتمسك بأحد*

----------


## جيهان محمد على

" إنما يوفى الصابرون أجرهم بغير حساب"

----------


## أحمد ناصر

لا إله إلا الله

----------


## اليمامة

*‎
**هون عليك يا بحر .
 مفاضلش ولا موجة.
 هو الهدوء الأصل.
 ولا الحياة هوجة.


أحمد عثمان 


*

----------


## الشحرورة

*من العيب ان تفخر بشيئ لا تصنعة أنت
فلا تفخر بجمالك فأنك لم تخلقه 
ولا تفخر بنسبك فلست انت من اختاره
ولكن أفخر بأخلاقك 
فأنت من تحلى بها*

----------


## نوورا

*الى كل المصريين**

يجب أن نتعلم الإختلاف بأدب و رحمة دون إسائة لأحد
 لمجرد أنك إختلفت معه فى الرأى، كل إنسان له الحق أن يكون له
 وجهة نظر وأن يعبر عنها بأخلاق راقية*

----------


## اليمامة

*و بعد أن يموتوا قبل أن تولد
 و يرحلوا قبل أن تبصر أنت
 ،
 تتذكرهم على وسادتك فتبكي

 أي معنى للخلود إن لم يكن هذا هو الخلود حقا؟
 أن تهدي قلبك و دمعاتك لمن لم تلتقيهم قط
 قط

( لمياء ماير )


*

----------


## الشاطر حسن

عَلى قَدْرِ أهْلِ العَزْم تأتي العَزائِمُ *** وَتأتي علَى قَدْرِ الكِرامِ المَكارمُ
وَتَعْظُمُ في عَينِ الصّغيرِ صغارُها *** وَتَصْغُرُ في عَين العَظيمِ العَظائِمُ

----------


## zizoYAzizo



----------


## zizoYAzizo

*لو سالتك انت مصري تقولي ايييييييه قولي مصري وابن مصري الف رحمة ونور عليه*

----------


## ابن البلد

حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل

----------


## عادل الشرقاوي

*وبشر الصابرين*

----------


## nova_n

*
ما أكثر الذين يتوهمون أنهم يفهموننا لأنهم وجدوا في بعض مظاهرنا شيئا ً
 شبيها ً بما أختبروه مرّة في حياتهم .
 وليتهم يكتفون بادعائهم معرفة أسرارنا تلك الأسرار التي نحن ذواتنا لا  ندركها
 - ولكنهم يصموننا بعلامات وأرقام ثم يضعوننا على رف من رفوف أفكارهم
 واعتقاداتهم مثلما يفعل الصيدلي بقناني الأدوية والمساحيق ,,,
**جبران خليل جبران*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

المشاعر كالبذور..فمن يزرع المحبة يحصدها ومن يزرع الكراهية يحصدها ..وما تواضع أحد إلا أحبه الناس..وما تكبر أحد إلا إحتقرته الناس.

----------


## zizoYAzizo

لاول مره احس معنى فراق شى حتى ولو كان مجرد حيوان  ::(:  ::(:  اوول مره اعرف انى بحس اساسا  ::(:  فعلا  كنت مفكر نفسى انى مجرد من كل المشاعر  ::(:

----------


## ابن البلد

> لاول مره احس معنى فراق شى حتى ولو كان مجرد حيوان  اوول مره اعرف انى بحس اساسا  فعلا  كنت مفكر نفسى انى مجرد من كل المشاعر


حد أخد منك القطة ولا أيه يا زيكو ؟؟؟

----------


## الشاطر حسن

> لاول مره احس معنى فراق شى حتى ولو كان مجرد حيوان  اوول مره اعرف انى بحس اساسا  فعلا  كنت مفكر نفسى انى مجرد من كل المشاعر


طول عمرك حساس يازيزو بس انت مش واخد بالك فاكر زمان لما قلت ياه الدنيا حر وفاكر من اسبوعين لما حسيت انك بالبرد .
عموما ياغالي الإحساس قبل الحدث غير الإحساس بعده وغير الإحساس أثناؤه.
وياريتك لاتناقش في العبارة اللي فاتت علشان عندي احساس مسبق بأني اللي كاتبها مش فاهمها  ::

----------


## الشاطر حسن

> حد أخد منك القطة ولا أيه يا زيكو ؟؟؟


ربنا أخدها يابوحميد  :Frown:

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> لاول مره احس معنى فراق شى حتى ولو كان مجرد حيوان  اوول مره اعرف انى بحس اساسا  فعلا  كنت مفكر نفسى انى مجرد من كل المشاعر


خير يا زيزو؟

----------


## نوورا

*لا تفوح رائحة الكعك الزكية إلا حين تمسها حرارة الفرن;
 كذلك أحلامنا لن تنضج مالم تمسها قسوة التجارب*

----------


## نوورا

*
أكبر الأحزان هي التي نسكنها ،وليست تلك التي تسكننا ..
أكبر الافراح هي التي تشتهي عيشنا ، وليست التي نتمنّى عيشها ..
أكبر الأشواق هي التي تهرب من عيني عاشقين سريين..

واسينى الأعرج
*

----------


## نوورا

*كونوا أناس طيبون 
فالطيبون يغرسون الجمال في قاع الروح لا إراديا.*

----------


## كركور

كشكشها وما تعرضهاش 

زكيه زكريا  ::

----------


## جيهان محمد على

نفسِى يا ربِ تُغالبنى .. وأجاهِدُهَا فتُحاربنِى 
أخشـى أنْ أهن فتـغلبنِى لولا رحمتُكَ تُقربنِى 
منْ نُورك ، فامنَح غُفرانك 

خفف عن قلبى أوزاره وامنحنى نوراً وطهارة 
لأُجاهد نفسـِى الأمّارة ، فتعودَ لِظلكَ مُختَـارَّة 
وتظل تُسـبح سُـبحانك *

*من ابتهالات النقشبندي .

----------


## الشاطر حسن

> نفسِى يا ربِ تُغالبنى .. وأجاهِدُهَا فتُحاربنِى 
> أخشـى أنْ أهن فتـغلبنِى لولا رحمتُكَ تُقربنِى 
> منْ نُورك ، فامنَح غُفرانك 
> 
> خفف عن قلبى أوزاره وامنحنى نوراً وطهارة 
> لأُجاهد نفسـِى الأمّارة ، فتعودَ لِظلكَ مُختَـارَّة 
> وتظل تُسـبح سُـبحانك *
> 
> *من ابتهالات النقشبندي .


الله ينور عليكي ياأستاذة جيهان

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> الله ينور عليكي ياأستاذة جيهان




 :f:   :f:   :f:

----------


## جيهان محمد على

ولَسوفَ يُعطيكَ ربُكَ فَـترضىَ .

----------


## غادة جاد

ده أنا ماطلعتش لوحدي يا جدعان

----------


## جيهان محمد على

اصلحني يالله , 
بللني طهراً و نقاء ,
املئني بك حتى لا اشعر بالفراغ ابداً .
"

علّق قلبي بك حتى لا اشكو لاحدٍ سواك ,
حتى ابلل سجّادتي دموع رجاء و طلبُ مغفرة ,
حتى توقن نفسي بانها ما ان دعت الا و هناك ربٌ مجيب ..
"

اهدني لطريق الحق لـ أحيا حياة الطيبين ..
اصلحني ثم اصلحني لـ تأخذني إليك روحٌ بيضاء .


* لا اله غيرك اني كنت من الظالمين ..

----------


## الشاطر حسن

ياهذا المكان . هذا شتاء فاصبر . وأبشر، فمازالت الأرض تدور حول الشمس .

----------


## الشاطر حسن

"قَدْ أَفْلَحَ مَنْ زَكَّاهَا وَقَدْ خَابَ مَنْ دَسَّاهَا"

مهما قارب الوقت على الانتهاء ، هناك فرصة للنهوض .

----------


## الشاطر حسن

إذا غامرت في شرفٍ مروم ٍ ........ فلا تقنع بما دونِ النجــــــــومِ


فطعمُ الموتِ في أمرٍ حقيـــرٍ ......... كطعم الموت في أمرٍ عظيـــــمِ

----------


## *صفا*

بين الحين والآخر أنصتوا للأذان .. 
 أقول (أنصتوا) وليس (اسمعوا) 
 ولا تتفاجؤوا كثيرا إن استشعرتم انتفاضة تصرخ: 
 كم طال هذا الصمم!!!

----------


## الشاطر حسن

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

"وَمَا قَدَرُوا اللَّهَ حَقَّ قَدْرِهِ وَالْأَرْضُ جَمِيعًا قَبْضَتُهُ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ وَالسَّماوَاتُ مَطْوِيَّاتٌ بِيَمِينِهِ سُبْحَانَهُ وَتَعَالَى عَمَّا يُشْرِكُونَ "

----------


## غادة جاد

حرة .... <3

----------


## ابن البلد

{وَيَوْمَ حُنَيْنٍ إِذْ أَعْجَبَتْكُمْ كَثْرَتُكُمْ فَلَمْ تُغْنِ عَنْكُمْ شَيْئًا وَضَاقَتْ عَلَيْكُمُ الْأَرْضُ بِمَا رَحُبَتْ ثُمَّ وَلَّيْتُمْ مُدْبِرِينَ () ثُمَّ أَنْزَلَ اللَّهُ سَكِينَتَهُ عَلَى رَسُولِهِ وَعَلَى الْمُؤْمِنِينَ وَأَنْزَلَ جُنُودًا لَمْ تَرَوْهَا وَعَذَّبَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا وَذَلِكَ جَزَاءُ الْكَافِرِينَ ()ثُمَّ يَتُوبُ اللَّهُ مِنْ بَعْدِ ذَلِكَ عَلَى مَنْ يَشَاءُ وَاللَّهُ غَفُورٌ رَحِيمٌ} .

----------


## اليمامة

كل سنة وانتم طيبين بمناسبة ليلة النصف من شعبان المباركة
ارفعوا أكفكم بالدعاء لأن يرحمنا الله

----------


## ابن البلد

> كل سنة وانتم طيبين بمناسبة ليلة النصف من شعبان المباركة
> ارفعوا أكفكم بالدعاء لأن يرحمنا الله


وانت طيبة ندى وبألف صحة وسعادة يارب
وربنا يرحمنا ويوفقنا جميعا لما فيه الخير والصواب 
 :f:  :f:  :f:

----------


## ابن البلد

ربنا يستر

----------


## TAMARA KALED

مســــــاء الخــــــــير.... لأهل المنتـــــــدى جميعــــاً... :: 

تقــــبل الله ... صيــــامكــم وَ طـــاعتكــــــم ...






تحيتي ..  :byee1:

----------


## ابن البلد

مساء الفل تمارا

وأنت بألف صحة وسعادة ويعيد عليكي الأيام بكل هنى 
رمضان كريم

----------


## TAMARA KALED

> مساء الفل تمارا
> 
> وأنت بألف صحة وسعادة ويعيد عليكي الأيام بكل هنى 
> رمضان كريم



وأنت طيب حضـــرتك ... و الجمـــيع بخــــــير ...

شكــــراً لاهتمــــامك ... و يا رب الأعضـــــاء كُلهم يكونوا طيبين ...

بجـــــد بســـــلم عليهُـــــم كُلهم .... 

تحيتي و تقديري ...

----------


## غادة جاد

ما لكم كيف تحكمون

----------


## ali shaheen

يا أغلى إسم في الوجود يامصر

----------


## جيهان محمد على

متأملاً ليله العيد ,,
تاريخ الهدايا التي على الرف ,,

كيف لهذه الأشياء ,,
ان تلملم بعثرة الفقد ,, !

\
كل عيد وروحك بخير ,,*

----------


## ابن البلد

لا إله إلا الله

----------


## الشاطر حسن

> لا إله إلا الله


محمد رسول الله
 :f2:

----------


## ابن البلد

> محمد رسول الله


أزيك يا ابو على أخبارك أيه ؟ 
وحشني والله 

يارب تكون بخير والأحوال أتصلحت معاك 
والكهرباء والأنترنت بقم عال العال
 :f2:  :f2:   :4:  :4:

----------


## جيهان محمد على

لَا بدايةَ لِي وَ لَا نهايةَ لِ أقصدهَا / لَا وطنَ يُغرِي بِ عودةٍ ناقصة /
وَ لَا غُربةً كافية لِ قتلِ هذا القلبْ ،. *

----------


## جيهان محمد على

حين تخطف القلب ..نظــــــــرة

----------


## جيهان محمد على

I hope so

----------


## جيهان محمد على

اندهشت جدااااا
لما عرفت ان النهاردة ...عيد الحب  ::(:

----------


## hanoaa

> اندهشت جدااااا
> لما عرفت ان النهاردة ...عيد الحب


حب 
ياااااااااااااااه 
هى الكلمة دى لسه موجودة 
أكتر كلمة فقدت معناها

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> حب 
> ياااااااااااااااه 
> هى الكلمة دى لسه موجودة 
> أكتر كلمة فقدت معناها



 إبحث عنه بين أوراقك الصفراء المنسية ، إجمع أشلائه من على جدران القلوب الميتة ، إسأل عنه في أوطان الطيور المهاجرة 
لا تيأس 
إعشق . :f:

----------


## فاضــل

من أصعب المهارات التي يمكن اكتسابها مهارة "الحب" حيث أنها تستلزم التحكم بالمشاعر 
و لكن الحقيقة أنها مهارة متعلمة يمكن اكتسابها .. لمن أرادها بصدق

----------


## جيهان محمد على

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

«وَلَا تَسْتَوِى الْحَسَنَةُ وَلَا السَّيِّئَةُ ادْفَعْ بِالَّتِى هِيَ  أَحْسَنُ فَإِذَا الَّذِى بَيْنَكَ وَبَيْنَهُ عَدَاوَةٌ كَأَنَّهُ وَلِيٌّ  حَمِيمٌ * وَمَا يُلَقَّاهَا إِلَّا الَّذِينَ صَبَرُوا وَمَا يُلَقَّاهَا  إِلَّا ذُو حَظٍّ عَظِيمٍ».

----------


## hanoaa

> إبحث عنه بين أوراقك الصفراء المنسية ، إجمع أشلائه من على جدران القلوب الميتة ، إسأل عنه في أوطان الطيور المهاجرة 
> لا تيأس 
> إعشق .


هاحاول يا جيهان بس بيتهيألى إنه بقى نادر أوى إحنا حتى مش عارفين نحب نفسنا
بالمناسبة إنتى وحشتينى أوى

----------


## جيهان محمد على

رحل مانديللا اليوم
ولم يعد في العالم عظماء .

----------


## فاضــل

عندما يعلو صوت الباطل فهذا نذير لصوت الحق أن ارجع لمكانك

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> هاحاول يا جيهان بس بيتهيألى إنه بقى نادر أوى إحنا حتى مش عارفين نحب نفسنا
> بالمناسبة إنتى وحشتينى أوى


وانتي كمان وحشاني يا هناء ..يارب تكوني بخير وفي أحسن حال  :f:

----------


## محمد على احمد

تشبهوا بهم وأن لم تكونوا مثلهم,فأن التشبه بالكرام فلاح ::

----------


## ابن البلد

لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك

----------


## جيهان محمد على

واحدة من متعي القليلة .

----------


## ابن البلد

يارب  :2:

----------


## جيهان محمد على

خليك فاكر : مصر جميلة  ::

----------


## TAMARA KALED

يا حبيبي ... الصــــبر دا له آخــــــر ... :Boxing Smiley:

----------


## جيهان محمد على

إلهي

إن لم يكن بك غضب علي ..فلا أبالي

----------


## جيهان محمد على

بشرة خير  ::

----------


## غادة جاد

اياكش تولع  ::

----------


## جيهان محمد على

برضو نارها تدفينا  :2:

----------


## غادة جاد

*عندما ستعودين ستجدين كل أبوابي موصدة ... 
*

----------


## مصراويةجدا

واللي يدوق النور .. ع الضلمة يتحرم  ::

----------


## جيهان محمد على



----------


## ابن البلد

لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له

----------


## أحمد ناصر

سبحان الله

----------


## TAMARA KALED

ليكن رضــا الرب هي غايتك دوماً... و إن عشت قدراً مقدوحاً بالأفراح تارةً ...و بالأتراح تارةً أُخرى .

فلا يُشغلك ذلك فتنسى الغاية من تواجدك المؤقت على هذا الكوكب ... أحسن الله خاتمتنا جميعاً...

تحيتي...

----------


## جيهان محمد على

« القصد إلى الله تعالى بأعماق القلوب أبلغ من أتعاب الجوارح .. »

----------


## أحمد ناصر

الأنبياء أفضل البشر لأنهم كانوا يأمرون بالمعروف ويأتونه
وينهون عن المنكر ويجتنبوه

----------


## أحمد ناصر

الله أكبر

----------


## أحمد ناصر

حرية.

----------


## ابن البلد

خليها على الله

----------


## أحمد ناصر

الله غالب

----------


## فاضــل

و جعلنا بعضكم لبعض فتنة أنصبرون ، و كان ربك بصيرا

----------


## أحمد ناصر

يا رب سترك

----------


## أحمد ناصر

[quote=زهرة الحنين;411465]*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

ارجو من كل عضو اومشرف او اداري ان يوقع 0

ولو بكلمه او شعر او قصه قصيره 00

المهم ان يوقع يوميا 00 

فقط اشعرنا بوجودك وتكرم بتوقيعك ولا تحرمنا فرحتنا بحضورك 

حتى ولو دخلت الى المنتدى مره مرتين فى اليوم  

نبدا  


(( الحياة مليئه بالحجارة فلا تتعثر بها , بل اجمعها وابن بها سلماً تصعد به نحو النجاح ................ هكذا علمتني الحيـــاة )) !! 


اتمنى ان تحوز على اعجابكم واهتمامكم*[/quo
الحياة مليئة بالأحجار فلا تتعثر بها
بل اجمعها وابن بها سلما تصعد به نحو النجاح
يالها من حكمة

----------


## nariman

أين يقع ذلك الغياب الذي رحل إليه الجميع !!...

وأولهم أنا  :2:

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> أين يقع ذلك الغياب الذي رحل إليه الجميع !!...
> 
> وأولهم أنا


عايزين فكرة تشجع الناس ترجع من تانى

----------


## ابن البلد

> أين يقع ذلك الغياب الذي رحل إليه الجميع !!...
> 
> وأولهم أنا


الفيس بوك 
 ::

----------


## ابن البلد

> عايزين فكرة تشجع الناس ترجع من تانى


كنت بتكلم مع جيل جديد من الشباب الصاعد 
الواضح جدا
أن محدش حابب يكتب ويشارك 
الكل عايز يقرأ وبالكتير يدوس لايك أو يقييم وبس

----------


## فاضــل

> كنت بتكلم مع جيل جديد من الشباب الصاعد 
> الواضح جدا
> أن محدش حابب يكتب ويشارك 
> الكل عايز يقرأ وبالكتير يدوس لايك أو يقييم وبس


الكتابة محتاجة تفكير و جهد و ده اصبح أمر مرهق  :: 

و المرهق أكثر الفردية و الاستعلاء المؤدي إلى الإقصاء لكل رأي مخالف فتصبح الكتابة مأساة و معاناة لكل صاحب رأي حر 

متهيأ لي ده سبب كافي لكل واحد بيفكر يكتب أنه يعبد نظر

----------


## nariman

> الفيس بوك


صح  :: 

مش عارفة ..يمكن لأنه أسهل يدوب موبايل في ايدك
 أنا شخصيا لما بفتح المنتدى لازم أقعد على كمبيوتر وده بقى صعب بالنسبة لي حاليا 

كمان موضوع الجيل الجديد ده أنا بتفق معاك يا أبو يوسف..عالم عجيبة مش فاهمين ان فايتهم كتير  :: 
أقولك يلا بينا نعمل منتدى لوحدنا ونقفله علينا
ايه رأيك يا كبير  ::

----------


## جيهان محمد على

تعلم أفلاطون الفلسفة فى مصر وكتب فى كتابه القوانين: علموا أولادكم الموسيقى المصرية وسائر الفنون، ثم بعد ذلك.. أغلقوا السجون.

----------


## سعد الشاعر

ياللي بتقولوا مفيش حد زينا
وعايشين في قصور فخمه ومتزينا
لذة الحياه حلوه وجميله
بس الأجمل انك تقرب من ربنا

----------


## أحمد ناصر

الصبر مفتاح الفرج

----------


## فاضــل

صدر العاقل صندوق سره

----------


## كركور

ايييييييييييه دنيااااااااااااا

----------


## جيهان محمد على

وقفتُ أمام شجرة اللوز فقلتُ لها : يا أختاه .. حدثيني عن الله ؟
 فأزهرت شجرة اللوز
( نيكوس كانتزاكيس )

----------


## جيهان محمد على

يالا براءة الطفولة ...والضآلة ...والتحرر من التاريخ

----------


## غادة جاد

ينفع صورة ؟؟؟؟؟؟  ::

----------


## TAMARA KALED

اللهــم ... 

إني أسألك يا الله الأحد الصمد الذي لم يلد و لم يولد و لم يكن له كفواً أحد، أن تغفر لي ذنوبي ...

إنك أنت الغفور الرحيم ...

جعلنا الله و إياكم من عتقائه من النار و تقبل منا أعمالنا و غفر لنا ... اللهم آمين .

----------


## ابن البلد

> ينفع صورة ؟؟؟؟؟؟


أكيد ينفع 
 ::   ::   :y:

----------


## ابن البلد

> اللهــم ... 
> 
> إني أسألك يا الله الأحد الصمد الذي لم يلد و لم يولد و لم يكن له كفواً أحد، أن تغفر لي ذنوبي ...
> 
> إنك أنت الغفور الرحيم ...
> 
> جعلنا الله و إياكم من عتقائه من النار و تقبل منا أعمالنا و غفر لنا ... اللهم آمين .


اللهم آمين يارب العالمين
 :f:  :f:

----------


## جيهان محمد على

أفضل تعريف لذاتك؛ أنك لست أفضل من أحد ، ولست كأي أحد ، ولست أقل من أحد!

----------


## جيهان محمد على

رغم اننا كرهنا المدرسة إلا انها اكثر مكان ابتسمنا فيه !*

----------


## فاضــل

النجاح اختيار و قرار .. و كذلك الفشل

السعادة اختيار و قرار .. و كذلك التعاسة

الغريب أن يختار احدهم الخيار الخطأ و يتخذ القرار الخطأ ثم يتوقع النتيجة الصحيحة

----------


## جيهان محمد على

قال أحد المُريدين : ألمس الغيب في الحدس والدعاء والرؤى

----------


## a_leader

ابناء مصر اتملا مواضيع اعلانية
عموما
ده شئ عادى
بعد فيس و تويتر تقريبا تقريبا كل المنتديات العامة اتضربت
و اظن ان مفيش امل لعالم المنتديات خلاص

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> ابناء مصر اتملا مواضيع اعلانية
> عموما
> ده شئ عادى
> بعد فيس و تويتر تقريبا تقريبا كل المنتديات العامة اتضربت
> و اظن ان مفيش امل لعالم المنتديات خلاص


عندي إحساس إن ظاهرة الفيس بوك وتويتر قريبا ستنتهي 
ربما تكون العودة للمنتديات او تظهر طريقة اخرى للتواصل عبر الفضاء الانترنتي

----------


## a_leader

> عندي إحساس إن ظاهرة الفيس بوك وتويتر قريبا ستنتهي 
> ربما تكون العودة للمنتديات او تظهر طريقة اخرى للتواصل عبر الفضاء الانترنتي


عارفة ؟
انا حاسس ان فيس و تويتر مش مجرد مواقع تواصل ، اظن انهم مدعومين بشكل او بآخر من دول كتيرة .
اعتقد ان التجسس و معرفة ادق تفاصيل المجتمعات فى وجود فيس بوك بالذات بئه شئ سهل جدا و متاح
عشان كده ما اظنش انهم ح ينتهوا قريب ، 
سيبك انتى من الحاجات دى
ازيك و ازى كل ابناء مصر
المنتدى ده له ذكريات كتيرة جدا عند الواحد لدرجة انى بحس انه اصبح جزء منى
رغم ان الواحد بيبعد كتير لكن ما بيقدرش ينسى ابناء مصر خالص
سعيد جدا بتواجدك و يارب تكونى دايما بخير انتى و كل ابناء مصر الطيبين

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> عارفة ؟
> انا حاسس ان فيس و تويتر مش مجرد مواقع تواصل ، اظن انهم مدعومين بشكل او بآخر من دول كتيرة .
> اعتقد ان التجسس و معرفة ادق تفاصيل المجتمعات فى وجود فيس بوك بالذات بئه شئ سهل جدا و متاح
> عشان كده ما اظنش انهم ح ينتهوا قريب ، 
> سيبك انتى من الحاجات دى
> ازيك و ازى كل ابناء مصر
> المنتدى ده له ذكريات كتيرة جدا عند الواحد لدرجة انى بحس انه اصبح جزء منى
> رغم ان الواحد بيبعد كتير لكن ما بيقدرش ينسى ابناء مصر خالص
> سعيد جدا بتواجدك و يارب تكونى دايما بخير انتى و كل ابناء مصر الطيبين


موضوع ان الفيس بوك وتويتر (مش بس مدعوم ) دا صنيعة مخابرات دول كبرى بقى امر معروف جدا للجميع 

وعن طريقه بالفعل يمكن رصد ادق التفاصيل عن احول المجتمعات وتوجيه الرأي العام فيها بل وصل الامر لاقامة ثورات بدأت شرارتها الاولى عن طريق هذه المواقع 
في رأيي ان موضوع انطلاق ثورات عن طريق المواقع دي مش هايتكرر تاني لكن طبعا استمرارهم كمصدر للمعلومات عن طبيعة المجتمعات وصنع اتجاهات معينة للرأي العام فيها هايفضل 
ليه بقى مش هاتتكرر الثورات عن طريق الفيس بوك ؟لاان المجتمعات اللي انضرت بسبب هذه الثورات هاتبدأ تتصدى وتقاوم.. وتقاوم ...وكمان تقاوم عشان دا ما يتكررش ...ماهو مش كل مرة هايحصل نفس السيناريو يافندم  ::  اساليب المقاومة ممكن نعرف بعضها بالملاحظة الدقيقة  لكن معظمها مانعرفوش طبعا ولا هانعرفه ..
لكن_ ودا اجتهاد شخصي مني طبعا _ان فكرة ضرب مصداقية هذه المواقع وفي الاخبار اللي بتنشر عليها هو شيء متعمد واحد صور المقاومة اللي قلتلك عليها ...

اما عن المنتدى فهو مافيش شك كيان غالي عندنا جميعا وانا شخصيا لسة بعتبره مكاني المفضل على الانترنت 
رغم خلوه من الاصدقاء للاسف ..عموما ربنا يطمنا على الجميع يا ليدر ونسمع كل خير عن اصدقائنا اللي شاركونا اجمل لحظات عشناها على الانترنت ..
تحياتي ودايما بخير

----------


## جيهان محمد على



----------


## جيهان محمد على

الربيعُ إذا أتى مُتُهُلِلاً سُكِبَتْ عَلَى قلبِي قُطَيرَاتُ الندى
فِي مِثلِ هذا اليومِ مِن زَمَنٍ مَضَى  قَالَ الإِلهُ لِنُورِهِ كُن أَحمَدا




كل عام والجميع بخير وحب وسلام في يوم مولد سيد الأنام :f:

----------


## فاضــل

تأخذنا دوامة الحياة قليلا و لكن دائما نعود .. فما الحب الا للحبيب الاول .. منتدى ابناء مصر 

ابناء مصر: هل لا تزال الكلمات تحمل نفس المعاني ؟

----------


## زهرة الياسمينا

:: السلام عليكم 
وحشنى هذا الصرح الجميل وايامه واعضائه
 ::  ::

----------


## جيهان محمد على

وما أنا إلا شخص شديد الحاجة لدعاء الطيبين

----------


## أحمد ناصر

ولكن شيء ما يبقى

----------


## جيهان محمد على

عندما تتعب من التأمل تستيقظ في الظلام تبدو العودة إلى العالم صعبة لكن، سيقفز شخص يُعيدك إليه يفتقدك ويشعر بغيابك انه باختصار: مشروع حياة!
جمال حسين علي

----------


## جيهان محمد على

ليس الفرح، فحسب بل، حتى محاولة البحث عنه ستشفي من كل الآلام .. تقريباً.

----------


## أحمد ناصر

الحمد لله

----------


## فاضــل

الحظ هو ما يحدث عندما تلتقي الفرصة مع الاستعداد

----------


## أحمد ناصر

المرونة مطلوبة ما لم تكن رخوة..والليونة مرغوبة ما لم تصب نخوة

----------


## جيهان محمد على

سلاما على الّذين يزهرون القلوب إذا نزلوا بها، وكأنّهم في بقاع الأرض أنهارا.

شمس التبريزي

----------


## جيهان محمد على

من معاني الحب أنه لا معنى لأي شيء بدونه

----------


## سيد جعيتم

صباجكم خير وبركة يا كل أبناء مصر

----------


## anageab

السلام عليكم 
انا جديد معاكم 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

*أهلا بيك...

وإن شاء الله نسعد سوياً بالتشارك معك في الفكر، والمشاعر الراقية.*

----------


## anageab

تسلم أ/أيمن
اكيد السعاده ليا بانضمامى لمجموعه راقيه


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> السلام عليكم 
> انا جديد معاكم 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


أهلا بك ومرحبا
 :f:

----------


## anageab

> أهلا بك ومرحبا


اشكرك استاذى الفاضل


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## سيد جعيتم

> السلام عليكم 
> انا جديد معاكم 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


شرفتنا

----------


## anupes

على قدر المحن تاتي المنح

----------


## anageab

> شرفتنا


تحياتى لحضرتك

----------


## جيهان محمد على

شيئان يجعلان للحياة معنى .. أن تؤمن بقضية ما وأن تحب شخص ما

فويل للضائعين ...والكارهين  ::(:

----------


## ابن البلد

> شيئان يجعلان للحياة معنى .. أن تؤمن بقضية ما وأن تحب شخص ما
> 
> فويل للضائعين ...والكارهين


 ::  ::

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> 





 :f2:  :f2:

----------


## جيهان محمد على

عدني ألا تعدني.. 

فكل الذين أحببتهم وعدوني..

  وكل الذين وعدوني خذلوني."

----------


## anupes

> عدني ألا تعدني.. 
> 
> فكل الذين أحببتهم وعدوني..
> 
>   وكل الذين وعدوني خذلوني."


مافيش هنا لايك وشير  ::

----------


## ابن البلد

> مافيش هنا لايك وشير


كان في 
بس المشكلة بتعمل حمل على الداتا بيز 
أنت نسيت ولا أيه المشكلة الأذلية  ::

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> مافيش هنا لايك وشير


 :f2:   :f2:

----------


## جيهان محمد على

يدي في ذراعكِ،

 أين الضياع؟

 تخافينه؟ 

نحن نهدي الهدى

نزار قباني

----------


## جيهان محمد على

هذه هي الحياة شئت أم أبيت، 

لن تكبر دون أن تتألم، 

و لن تتعلم دون أن تخطئ، 

ولن تنجح دون أن تفشل، 

ولن تحب دون أن تفقد

----------


## جيهان محمد على

سلام على الدموع التي لم يرها أحد ولحظات ضعفك التي لا يعرفها أحد .. على البكاء السري .. وشعورك الفائض بالوحدة ..

----------


## فاضــل

> سلام على الدموع التي لم يرها أحد ولحظات ضعفك التي لا يعرفها أحد .. على البكاء السري .. وشعورك الفائض بالوحدة ..


صدر العاقل صندوق سره

هذا الشعور السري ملكية خاصة لا يجوز أن ينقل للخارج فلا يدرك قيمته إلا من أحسه 

و لكن له السلام

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> صدر العاقل صندوق سره
> 
> هذا الشعور السري ملكية خاصة لا يجوز أن ينقل للخارج فلا يدرك قيمته إلا من أحسه 
> 
> و لكن له السلام


ولك أيضا السلام في أيام يغمرها السلام والمحبة والغفران 
كل عام وانت بألف خير يا فاضل ..أتمنى ان تكون بأفضل حال  :f:

----------


## ابن البلد

الحمدلله على كل حال 
 :f:

----------


## أحمد ناصر

فى حياة الإنسان ذكريات جميلة 
و عندما تضيق به الدنيا و تشتد عليه الخطوب يفتش عن تلك اللحظات السعيدة
يجترها ليتصبر بها على ما يكابده
و هنا أفعل ذلك.
 ::

----------


## اليمامة

> فى حياة الإنسان ذكريات جميلة 
> و عندما تضيق به الدنيا و تشتد عليه الخطوب يفتش عن تلك اللحظات السعيدة
> يجترها ليتصبر بها على ما يكابده
> و هنا أفعل ذلك.


صح جدا يا أحمد .. حنين يكاد يقتلنى

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> صح جدا يا أحمد .. حنين يكاد يقتلنى


مرحبا يا ندى
صباح الخير 
مفاجأة جميلة والله
أسعد الله يومك بكل خير

 :Rose2:

----------


## اليمامة

> مرحبا يا ندى
> صباح الخير 
> مفاجأة جميلة والله
> أسعد الله يومك بكل خير


اسعد الله يومك يا أحمد ..المفاجأة الجميلة اننى هنا ووجدت هنا .. دمت فى رعاية الله وأمنه

----------

